# WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your shiny new 'G'...



## CC

*Got a new 'G'? Let us see....

**GW-9400-3*


----------



## grinch_actual

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*

Very nice Rangeman! How do you like it, CollectorCol?


----------



## CC

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



grinch_actual said:


> Very nice Rangeman! How do you like it, CollectorCol?


Love it, not sure about the neg display yet. Very dull day and difficult to see indoors.
Looks great though and full of features. 

Fancied a digi so bought a GW-5610 and hated it. This is more my style.


----------



## MainePorsche

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*

Recently,

Navy, Marine, and ICERC Gulfmasters.


----------



## CC

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*

Very nice! That green bezel with the colours underneath looks sweet.


----------



## MainePorsche

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



CollectorCol said:


> Very nice! That green bezel with the colours underneath looks sweet.


Yes, thanks.
I still think the coloring and brass tone metal of the Navy is the nicest one.


----------



## CC

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



MainePorsche said:


> Yes, thanks.
> I still think the coloring and brass tone metal of the Navy is the nicest one.


It's beautiful. The GWN-1000NV is on its way to me


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one. GW-5035A. 

Only the back (and strap keeper) are shiny. ;-)


----------



## MainePorsche

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



CollectorCol said:


> It's beautiful. The GWN-1000NV is on its way to me


Good choice.
The Gulfmaster line is my favorite.
Feature rich with the most sporting look.


----------



## SgtPepper

GB-6900B-1 with band of GW-5000. I wear it very often.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

My new purchase is coming from Japan and I'm just hoping I didn't get burned. I'll see in 2-3 weeks. :'(


----------



## Steelerswit

My 3 latest, 30th anniversary 6930, Huf 400, & the 35th anniversary Sankuanz.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> My 3 latest, 30th anniversary 6930, Huf 400, & the 35th anniversary Sankuanz.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Gorgeous trio there, Wit.


----------



## yankeexpress

Finally snagged this very HTF G-7710KRT a few weeks ago.


----------



## GaryK30

The last one I bought, a couple months ago, is a GX-56BB-1.


----------



## kubr1ck

My last two were Pathfinders, but this is the latest G.

*GPW-1000-4AJF*


----------



## SnapJag

My latest watch and my only G so far. Got it last week. Was debating between Frogman. This MM seemed more along my adventures of hiking, four wheeling, and camping, vs swimming and diving.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Casio DW-6900CB-1ER.
Sitting in a box full-assed 'til I bring it back to life, lolz.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*

I got all 3 of these squares in October. (actually all 4 - including the 5035) Sorry, this post has turned into a little review of the GLS watches... Couldn't help myself!

The green one is the GLS-5600CL-3JF, and the black w/white dial is GLS-5600CL-1JF. Threw in a pic with the 5035 just for size comparison purposes. They seem to have the same case diameter as far as I can tell.

These GLS-5600s are super lightweight! That's a good thing. Because in the past when I've tried to use Zulu or Nato straps on stainless steel watches, I had to pull the strap tight so that the watch would not move all over my wrist. But then, the strap was tighter than I really liked it to be. So for heavier watches, I've concluded that I don't particularly like Nato/Zulu straps. But on these GLS-5600s, the watch has so little weight that I can keep the strap looser and it works just fine. ;-)

Another thing I learned. I kind of expected the light to work like it does on the DW-5600 series, since they use std. batteries like the GLS-5600s do. But... not the case. The GLS has a set duration for the light, like other Gs, with the added bonus of being able to set it for up to 5 seconds. I was HOPING that the light would remain on for as long as the button is pressed, similar to the DW-5600 series - but the GLS does not work that way. I guess that's okay though - 5 seconds is a pretty long duration for the light so that should be just fine. (and it's a nice EL light - not LED! :-!)

In just comparing the dials of the green GLS and the 5035, I noticed that the 5035 has larger, and fatter digits. Despite that, I think the negative display of the GLS is slightly more readable in low light than the one on the 5035. Can't explain why, but that appears to be true.

Another nice thing about the GLS watch - it has dual, 1,000 hour stopwatches! Then in addition to the normal Timer and Alarms, it has World Time also! Plus, a low-temp LCD. These will be my winter work-watches when I need to do any kind of work outside in cold weather. They are lightweight and extremely comfortable - and best part, not very expensive.  (of course, not Tough Solar or Multiband 6 though) The nylon straps are relatively thick, and the buckles are thick and sturdy. I plan to keep these on the stock straps, but it's nice that the strap could easily be changed out if need be. (strangely enough, the width seems to be 23mm - not 22 or 24...) :-s







Then there was this white banded square, the GWX-5600WA-7. Believe the resin is supposed to resemble a wood grain finish. It looks very nice IMO.

I got this one because I didn't have a square with tide and moon. But - didn't realize how the tide graph works on this watch. Unlike the Frog and some other Casios, you can't set the tide just based on the date, high tide time, and tide location. Instead, it has preset locations for tides, and it seems all you can do is pick one of them. Well the nearest location is not that close to me, so it isn't very useful. If I truly relied on the tide graph that would be a problem. But since I don't, not too big of a deal...


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



Time4Playnow said:


> I got all 3 of these squares in October. (actually all 4 - including the 5035) Sorry, this post has turned into a little review of the GLS watches... Couldn't help myself!
> 
> The green one is the GLS-5600CL-3JF, and the black w/white dial is GLS-5600CL-1JF. Threw in a pic with the 5035 just for size comparison purposes. They seem to have the same case diameter as far as I can tell.
> 
> These GLS-5600s are super lightweight! That's a good thing. Because in the past when I've tried to use Zulu or Nato straps on stainless steel watches, I had to pull the strap tight so that the watch would not move all over my wrist. But then, the strap was tighter than I really liked it to be. So for heavier watches, I've concluded that I don't particularly like Nato/Zulu straps. But on these GLS-5600s, the watch has so little weight that I can keep the strap looser and it works just fine. ;-)
> 
> Another thing I learned. I kind of expected the light to work like it does on the DW-5600 series, since they use std. batteries like the GLS-5600s do. But... not the case. The GLS has a set duration for the light, like other Gs, with the added bonus of being able to set it for up to 5 seconds. I was HOPING that the light would remain on for as long as the button is pressed, similar to the DW-5600 series - but the GLS does not work that way. I guess that's okay though - 5 seconds is a pretty long duration for the light so that should be just fine. (and it's a nice EL light - not LED! :-!)
> 
> In just comparing the dials of the green GLS and the 5035, I noticed that the 5035 has larger, and fatter digits. Despite that, I think the negative display of the GLS is slightly more readable in low light than the one on the 5035. Can't explain why, but that appears to be true.
> 
> Another nice thing about the GLS watch - it has dual, 1,000 hour stopwatches! Then in addition to the normal Timer and Alarms, it has World Time also! Plus, a low-temp LCD. These will be my winter work-watches when I need to do any kind of work outside in cold weather. They are lightweight and extremely comfortable - and best part, not very expensive.  (of course, not Tough Solar or Multiband 6 though) The nylon straps are relatively thick, and the buckles are thick and sturdy. I plan to keep these on the stock straps, but it's nice that the strap could easily be changed out if need be. (strangely enough, the width seems to be 23mm - not 22 or 24...) :-s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was this white banded square, the GWX-5600WA-7. Believe the resin is supposed to resemble a wood grain finish. It looks very nice IMO.
> 
> I got this one because I didn't have a square with tide and moon. But - didn't realize how the tide graph works on this watch. Unlike the Frog and some other Casios, you can't set the tide just based on the date, high tide time, and tide location. Instead, it has preset locations for tides, and it seems all you can do is pick one of them. Well the nearest location is not that close to me, so it isn't very useful. If I truly relied on the tide graph that would be a problem. But since I don't, not too big of a deal...


Nice pieces, T4PN. This should really be in its own thread, so people can find it easier.

BTW, the GWX-5600 module 3222 does allow customizing the high tide time, so this may help a bit. My Gulfman GW-9110 and W-S210 only allow picking a home city and setting a high tide time to customize the tide data, so it seems that the GWX-5600 is even a bit better in this regard, since you can fine tune the location somewhat more. My older-model G-7900 and GLX-5600 use the lunitidal interval and longitude to calculate the tide data.


----------



## CC

Like that Kawasaki G. Very nice.


----------



## Time4Playnow

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



GaryK30 said:


> Nice pieces, T4PN. This should really be in its own thread, so people can find it easier.
> 
> BTW, the GWX-5600 module 3222 does allow customizing the high tide time, so this may help a bit. My Gulfman GW-9110 and W-S210 only allow picking a home city and setting a high tide time to customize the tide data, so it seems that the GWX-5600 is even a bit better in this regard, since you can fine tune the location somewhat more. My older-model G-7900 and GLX-5600 use the lunitidal interval and longitude to calculate the tide data.


Thanks Gary. Google will still find it. :-d

I looked back at the manual (3215) for the GWX-5600WA-7, and turns out when I looked at it the first time I missed a whole section on tides. They have two different sections in the manual that are not adjacent, so I missed the one I wanted. So yes I can set a high tide time for a location associated with the home city. That's what I wanted to do all along.

Maybe I'm missing something but not sure what you mean by saying the GWX-5600 allows the location to be fine tuned a bit more.. It does have some pre-set locations in there associated with the home city, but none of them are very close to me. So I don't see that as a real benefit.

I'll get the local tide info online as I've done before and set the high tide time according to it. When I've done this with my Frogman watches before, they track those tide intervals very well. Hopefully this one will as well.


----------



## GaryK30

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*



Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Gary. Google will still find it. :-d
> 
> I looked back at the manual (3215) for the GWX-5600WA-7, and turns out when I looked at it the first time I missed a whole section on tides. They have two different sections in the manual that are not adjacent, so I missed the one I wanted. So yes I can set a high tide time for a location associated with the home city. That's what I wanted to do all along.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something but not sure what you mean by saying the GWX-5600 allows the location to be fine tuned a bit more.. It does have some pre-set locations in there associated with the home city, but none of them are very close to me. So I don't see that as a real benefit.
> 
> I'll get the local tide info online as I've done before and set the high tide time according to it. When I've done this with my Frogman watches before, they track those tide intervals very well. Hopefully this one will as well.


What I meant is that the GW-9110 only allows selecting a home city for the tide data, while the GWX-5600 seems to have sub-locations available. For the home city of LAX, there are several of these sub-locations. However, the main fine tuning feature on any of the newer models is being able to set the first high tide time, which the GWX-5600 can do.

Edit: I wonder what's different between module 3215 and 3222. When I look up GWX-5600, I see the module number 3222.

Edit 2: I guess they are just the positive and negative LCD versions of the same module.


----------



## Phreddo

BP Riseman wanted a little brother.

G-9000BP Black & Purple Mudman










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Nice purple people eater!

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

5035A received a day ago.


----------



## Phreddo

Steelerswit said:


> Nice purple people eater!
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


More like a Purple Money Eater.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Not wanting to be left out of the purple lovefest.... ;-)

I love my *DW-8200-1A* Frogman so much that I took a bit of a gamble on this pre-owned piece that was up on fleabay. Frankly speaking, the seller's photos were terrible, but his price was reasonable, so I bought the watch based on his high seller rating and assurance that it was in good condition.

Needless to say, I was very pleased when the watch arrived at my office this afternoon with little more than a few nicks and stains on the resin. (What I had initially thought were scratches on the glass just washed right off with a rinse of tainted LA city water. :-d)

Will probably swap in some new resin at some point, but for now I'm glad to add the *DW-8200BK-1JF* "Real Black" Frogman to my Casio family.

















I love me some bluish-purple EL backlight.....


----------



## yankeexpress

It's a Marlin but a Timex Handwind Reissue of the 1960s Marlin



Note the drilled lugs.





https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-marlin-reissue-4561423.html


----------



## taifighter

This is the most beautiful watch I've ever seen, hands down. I'm in love! Ordered some custom bezels and straps to go with my new toy.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Very nice!! Congrats!! :-!

BTW, you can get Isofrane rubber strap keepers that will fit your Frogman. (22mm works well) Check the links here:

Photos of a "Modded" GWF-D1000NV!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/photos-modded-gwf-d1000nv-4484415-4.html#post43559715

Downside is the cost and the silly shipping cost policy that the Aquadive store has. $12 for the keepers and another $10 for shipping. And the way the site is set up you are charged separate shipping for EACH thing you buy! :rodekaart (unless they've changed it recently - but doubtful)

Set of isofrane strap keepers - AQUADIVE Store


----------



## Phreddo

Busy week for me

G-7800GL-9 "Python."

GLS-5600V










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

These two squares are the last two G-Shocks that I've purchased recently. The GWS5600 replaces my GW5000 and the GW5000HR was a chance encounter that I couldn't say no to.


----------



## CC

Received on Friday but not got chance to check it out until today. Absolutely love it.
Strap is so comfortable.


----------



## Miklos86

CollectorCol said:


> Received on Friday but not got chance to check it out until today. Absolutely love it.
> Strap is so comfortable.


Looks great! Really like the consistent colors.


----------



## Miklos86

kevio said:


> These two squares are the last two G-Shocks that I've purchased recently. The GWS5600 replaces my GW5000 and the GW5000HR was a chance encounter that I couldn't say no to.


May I ask why did you replace the GW-5000? Was it because of the GW-5000HR?


----------



## Sillygoose

Just got this Baby-G recently! First ana-digi and stealth watch. I'm wishing there are more Baby-G designs out there!









- Tappy Talkied


----------



## JU1C380X

Picked up this Kawasaki 25th anniversary model in unworn condition locally. Probably going to sell it, but its a nice piece.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Thanks Miklos.

Hey Sillygoose. Know what you mean as I've been looking for a Baby G the wife likes for Christmas.

There's severe lack of female participation here from what I've seen. Nice buy there


----------



## GaryK30

CollectorCol said:


> Received on Friday but not got chance to check it out until today. Absolutely love it.
> Strap is so comfortable.


Nice Gulfmaster. I love the colors.


----------



## Sillygoose

CollectorCol said:


> Thanks Miklos.
> 
> Hey Sillygoose. Know what you mean as I've been looking for a Baby G the wife likes for Christmas.
> 
> There's severe lack of female participation here from what I've seen. Nice buy there


Thanks! Good luck on finding something for your wife. If only they made a Baby-G version of all the G-Shocks. I thought I could pull off a G-Shock, but they're ginormous on me!

- Tappy Talkied


----------



## fcasoli

My last, pure collection


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

That's very nice! They should really make more of these 77xx's in different colors.



yankeexpress said:


> Finally snagged this very HTF G-7710KRT a few weeks ago.


----------



## kevio

Miklos86 said:


> May I ask why did you replace the GW-5000? Was it because of the GW-5000HR?


No, I got the GW5000HR after I got the GWS5600. The main reason that I sold the GW5000 was because the dial was too monotone and felt kinda boring so I wasn't wearing the watch enough but there were other reasons for selling that watch. Amazon had the GWS5600 available in their Warehouse Deals store and because I signed up for the Amazon Prime credit card, I got a significant deal on the used GWS5600. The dial on the GWS5600 with the red lettering is a bit more interesting to me so it was an easy choice considering that both watches use the same module. The weight of the GWS5600 was really attractive to me as well as it's light enough for me to run with it and not have the watch flop around.

As for the GW5000HR, it showed up on Rakuten for a lower price than what the market is currently asking so I couldn't say no. There was also the fact that I passed on this watch when I was in Tokyo last December and have regretted it since. I couldn't let this opportunity pass me by again.


----------



## Jasabor

Two of my latest purchases. From the UK,old stock. Brand new in box.









DW-5600R (astafarian)









G-001HC-3


----------



## Miklos86

kevio said:


> No, I got the GW5000HR after I got the GWS5600. The main reason that I sold the GW5000 was because the dial was too monotone and felt kinda boring so I wasn't wearing the watch enough but there were other reasons for selling that watch. Amazon had the GWS5600 available in their Warehouse Deals store and because I signed up for the Amazon Prime credit card, I got a significant deal on the used GWS5600. The dial on the GWS5600 with the red lettering is a bit more interesting to me so it was an easy choice considering that both watches use the same module. The weight of the GWS5600 was really attractive to me as well as it's light enough for me to run with it and not have the watch flop around.
> 
> As for the GW5000HR, it showed up on Rakuten for a lower price than what the market is currently asking so I couldn't say no. There was also the fact that I passed on this watch when I was in Tokyo last December and have regretted it since. I couldn't let this opportunity pass me by again.


Thank you for the heads up. I understand that you considered the GW-5000 to be boring. I prefer it to be understated as it is. To each his own, I'm glad that you found a nice successor for it.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Hoo!!!
It's gonna get a new set of resin in grey-blue (rit!) but this one's a bobby dazzler!
DW-6900PL-7


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 12637981


Can't wait for mine wooo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Just picked this up at a decent price but think I'm going to return as it's ridiculously big...


----------



## gyrate

GG-1000-1AJF


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

NOt a shock but still looks G.







AE-1300 bought on a whim bcos it was £12.99:
Not too bad though, it's packed with some nice features! the 'illuminator', '10 year battery', 'alarm/chronograph' and 'wr100m' lettering gotta go though, makes it look more naff imo.


----------



## kubr1ck

35th Gravitymaster


----------



## CC

Daym kubr1k! I thought I had issues. 
You are on another level.

Nice pickup.


----------



## kubr1ck

CollectorCol said:


> Daym kubr1k! I thought I had issues.
> You are on another level.
> 
> Nice pickup.


Thanks, CC. You don't know the half of my issues, my friend. :-x


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> 35th Gravitymaster
> 
> View attachment 12656213


Dang Kubr1ck, you're on a roll!! :-! Nice pickup.

How many days has it been since you got your Gold Tornado Frog?? A week maybe? :-d

Keep going at this pace, and you're going to eventually overtake DSD and me with the collection!! LOL :-d Plus I plan to be on the downhill slope of getting Gs from now on. Of course, I've said that before and it didn't quite pan out that way..... o|:rodekaart:-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Dang Kubr1ck, you're on a roll!! :-! Nice pickup.
> 
> How many days has it been since you got your Gold Tornado Frog?? A week maybe? :-d
> 
> Keep going at this pace, and you're going to eventually overtake DSD and me with the collection!! LOL :-d Plus I plan to be on the downhill slope of getting Gs from now on. Of course, I've said that before and it didn't quite pan out that way..... o|:rodekaart:-d:-d


Yes, I need to stop or my kid's not gonna get any Christmas presents this year. (Unless it's a Baby G :-d)

I have one more Pro Trek coming (you're gonna like this one, T4P), and then I'm done for the year. Need to save up for that Rangeman, amiright? :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Yes, I need to stop or my kid's not gonna get any Christmas presents this year. (Unless it's a Baby G :-d)
> 
> I have one more Pro Trek coming (you're gonna like this one, T4P), and then I'm done for the year. Need to save up for that Rangeman, amiright? :-!


Oooooh, very mysterious.... Can't imagine which Protrek that might be. You've picked up some nice ones already! I look forward to seeing it! :-!

BTW, my MTG-G1000RS-2AJF should be shipping out in the next day or so. REALLY can't wait to see this one!!! :-!:-!:-! Naturally after I get it I will overload the forum with pics of it!


----------



## CC

Done for the year? Good one as it'll be 2018 soon! LOL!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Oooooh, very mysterious.... Can't imagine which Protrek that might be. You've picked up some nice ones already! I look forward to seeing it! :-!
> 
> BTW, my MTG-G1000RS-2AJF should be shipping out in the next day or so. REALLY can't wait to see this one!!! :-!:-!:-! Naturally after I get it I will overload the forum with pics of it!


Looking forward to that man. That MT-G's gonna be special, I can tell. Also glad to see you're still enjoying the S1000D. Love that piece. A design that'll never get old.

As for the mystery Pro Trek, a hint is that it is a variation of one that you already have (one that I've told you I really liked in the past). ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Looking forward to that man. That MT-G's gonna be special, I can tell. Also glad to see you're still enjoying the S1000D. Love that piece. A design that'll never get old.
> 
> As for the mystery Pro Trek, a hint is that it is a variation of one that you already have (one that I've told you I really liked in the past). ;-)


Hmmmm...... My memory is a little hazy here. But if I had to guess I'd say you might be getting the PRW-7000-8JF! ;-)


----------



## SgtPepper

kubr1ck said:


>


But did you also buy this outfit for the watch? If so, please take a photo! ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

SgtPepper said:


> But did you also buy this outfit for the watch? If so, please take a photo! ;-)


That's me in the photo, bro. Please don't shame me because I'm beautiful. :-d


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> That's me in the photo, bro. Please don't shame me because I'm beautiful. :-d


That moustache demands respect.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm...... My memory is a little hazy here. But if I had to guess I'd say you might be getting the PRW-7000-8JF! ;-)


Exact watch, but with a mystery colorway. (oooohhHhhHhhhh)


----------



## SgtPepper

kubr1ck said:


> That's me in the photo, bro. Please don't shame me because I'm beautiful. :-d


Real. :-d

Then please have a picture where you go swimming with this outfit in the sea. ;-)

But first put the Frogman on. ;-)

PS: I know that was bad now, but that had to be easy now, just fit so well. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

SgtPepper said:


> Real. :-d
> 
> Then please have a picture where you go swimming with this outfit in the sea. ;-)
> 
> But first put the Frogman on. ;-)
> 
> PS: I know that was bad now, but that had to be easy now, just fit so well. ;-)


So you wanna watch me sink like a gold Titanic? You Germans with your dark sense of humor. :-d


----------



## grinch_actual

kubr1ck said:


> So you wanna watch me sink like a gold Titanic? You Germans with your dark sense of humor. :-d


I saw Gold Titanic in '83. Opened for Iron Maiden. They rocked! Got their tour shirt.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

I was not sure with the GA-1100-1AER. But since it's in my house, I'm fascinated. The sapphire crystal is thick and gives the Gravitymaster an expensive and worthy look. The light is the best I've ever seen on a G. I hope I can show you that in a pic next time.

This piece has a really good chance to enter a place in my Top 3 Gs.





































Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Stevens_Airplane said:


> I was not sure with the GA-1100-1AER. But since it's in my house, I'm fascinated. The sapphire crystal is thick and gives the Gravitymaster an expensive and worthy look. The light is the best I've ever seen on a G. I hope I can show you that in a pic next time.
> 
> This piece has a really good chance to enter a place in my Top 3 Gs.


Great-looking watch. Love that it has a second hand as well as the dual-LCD setup. Very distinctive. Congrats!


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

kubr1ck said:


> Great-looking watch. Love that it has a second hand as well as the dual-LCD setup. Very distinctive. Congrats!


Thank you 

https://www.instagram.com/gshock_steven/


----------



## Miklos86

Stevens_Airplane said:


> I was not sure with the GA-1100-1AER. But since it's in my house, I'm fascinated. The sapphire crystal is thick and gives the Gravitymaster an expensive and worthy look. The light is the best I've ever seen on a G. I hope I can show you that in a pic next time.
> 
> This piece has a really good chance to enter a place in my Top 3 Gs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


I'd gladly see more pics of it. Seriously considered the GA1100 but the lack of solar/atomic kept me away. Love the style and the design of the hands. Great watch indeed!


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

Miklos86 said:


> I'd gladly see more pics of it. Seriously considered the GA1100 but the lack of solar/atomic kept me away. Love the style and the design of the hands. Great watch indeed!


Thank you  I will post more pics soon when I arrive back home. But Multiband/Solar should be in every G 

https://www.instagram.com/gshock_steven/


----------



## CC

Just arrived. Love it!


----------



## CC

Gulfmaster awesomeness!

(Just realised one is an hour out)


----------



## dmleibo

My latest acquisition. Now my Gulfmaster GWN1000B has a playmate.


----------



## Miklos86

dmleibo said:


> My latest acquisition. Now my Gulfmaster GWN1000B has a playmate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12660355
> View attachment 12660357
> View attachment 12660359


Not a new acquisition, but we wear similar shirts!


----------



## dmleibo

Miklos86 said:


> Not a new acquisition, but we wear similar shirts!


Nice! And thanks for the reminder that I need more sweaters.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Timex Expedition Global Shock.
World time, button mute, cdt programmable to the second.
By hook or by crook it's going in a casio casing/bezel though. X'D
Technically to be a Franken-G.


----------



## grinch_actual

benjizaxandthealienprince said:


> Timex Expedition Global Shock.
> World time, button mute, cdt programmable to the second.
> By hook or by crook it's going in a casio casing/bezel though. X'D
> Technically to be a Franken-G.


Monster! Alright townsfolk, lets get to mobbin'. Grab your pitchforks and torches. We're going to have to burn that beast, for it is league with the devil himself!


----------



## xevious

Well, it's not brand new, but it's new to me... and it's shiny!




























This was a 20th Anniversary collaboration with CASIO and BEAMS. BEAMS is a well known department store chain in the Japanese market. Their name, "BEAMS" fits perfectly in the little G-Shock "SHOCK RESIST" badge logo. The model is a DW-5700, which is 100% compatible with 5600 bezels. The original bezel would be black, but I'm planning on getting a white one to take its place. I think it'll be a nice match, white bezel alongside a white dial and contrasting black strap. The strap is similar to GW-5000 quality, being more pliable than your typical DW-5600 black resin strap. I would prefer to put on a translucent or clear bezel to show off the polished case, but alas CASIO has made them unobtainable. :-(


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

grinch_actual said:


> Monster! Alright townsfolk, lets get to mobbin'. Grab your pitchforks and torches. We're going to have to burn that beast, for it is league with the devil himself!
> View attachment 12661097


Hahaha! X'D
I plan to leave the 'timex' logo on it too.


----------



## TheBigBadGRIM

FINALLY! My second G-Shock has arrived! The carbon fiber beauty, GW-S5600B-1JF. Was it easy to find? Try searching for that model number in every search engine and you'll get "_you meant the POSITIVE display right?_" kind of results. I searched for a WUS sale of this watch all summer and couldn't find any. I was desperate enough to make my first Japanese auction house purchase (I used FromJapan) and crossed my fingers hoping I wouldn't get burned. I spent A WEEK trying to get my package from USPS because of their awful service. I finally opened the shipping box and hoped I didn't find a "G-Shack" or some rip-off. Instead, I get this beauty..........
























I was not expecting a lenticular printed design of the carbon fiber band. I don't know if this is normal for carbon fiber to create such an effect. I certainly see a little of that in my carbon fiber watch box and a carbon fiber phone case I used to have. However, a glossy outer layer like on this band really makes the carbon fiber pop to life! It just looks...........expensive!
My only critique of this watch is that I wish the bezel was also carbon fiber. I would've accepted a slightly higher price for it.
I don't know if you can tell from these pictures, but the buttons are black. It's rare to have a square G-Shock with non-silver buttons. Perhaps my 3rd and final G-Shock should be the transparent DW-5025D for its gold buttons.
DON'T WORRY GUYS, I will not modify this carbon fiber model at all. However, I can't say the same for my future DW-5025D which could use a matching yellow LCD.


----------



## CC

Postman delivered a nice little package this morning...


----------



## DCsportsFreak

CollectorCol said:


> Postman delivered a nice little package this morning...
> 
> View attachment 12714885


Sweet!!! Nicely done Sir!!


----------



## Jasabor

DW-9900-1B Frogman


----------



## jamsie

MTG is in the house...


----------



## Pachoe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Coming


----------



## CC

fcasoli said:


> Coming


Had my eye on that for months now.

Looks beautiful but I'm not a 100% digital fan and the strap length worries me.
No stores where I can even try a Froggy on :-(


----------



## fcasoli

CollectorCol said:


> Had my eye on that for months now.
> 
> Looks beautiful but I'm not a 100% digital fan and the strap length worries me.
> No stores where I can even try a Froggy on :-(


The same for me, two years without the decision, but after the first Frogman, I think it is the best digital g-shock, to have with the best analog, MTG.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

1000MH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> 1000MH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You're picking up some gems, lately. Congrats! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

A couple of my recent pickups: 

MTG-G1000RS-2AJF





GPW-1000-4A


----------



## Phreddo

Add a Gulfmaster to the pile, for now.

I appear to have been on a real bender, but that's just because I'm wanting to see these high end models in person.

Now to make some tough decisions.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Phreddo said:


> Add a Gulfmaster to the pile, for now.
> 
> I appear to have been on a real bender, but that's just because I'm wanting to see these high end models in person.
> 
> Now to make some tough decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


I received this Gulfmaster Thursday, a mistake, instead of Frogman Navy, the seller asked to buy with a discount, but after thinking, I decided to send back, not bad watch, the most complete in sensors, but I cannot accept the display in top position, terrible when I have experience with Gulfmaster V1, Mudmaster, Protrek 6100 in bottom... Not natural for me


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

This frogman GW-200GM just brought few days ago. It has no box and accessories but the price is fair and the condition is mint. I have one BNIB, so this one is perfect for daily wear.
Enjoying it.:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> Add a Gulfmaster to the pile, for now.
> 
> I appear to have been on a real bender, but that's just because I'm wanting to see these high end models in person.
> 
> Now to make some tough decisions.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Hmmmmm....... So, you've been buying all these high-end Gs, just to see them in person and figure out which ones you TRULY want??? :think:

Let us know when you've made those tough decisions. You know - 5 or 10 years down the road. :-d:-d


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmmm....... So, you've been buying all these high-end Gs, just to see them in person and figure out which ones you TRULY want??? :think:
> 
> Let us know when you've made those tough decisions. You know - 5 or 10 years down the road. :-d:-d


It is easy. Just keep all of them.

Unless you would like them to end up in Steelerwit's cupboard. :-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Phreddo said:


> Add a Gulfmaster to the pile, for now.
> 
> I appear to have been on a real bender, but that's just because I'm wanting to see these high end models in person.
> 
> Now to make some tough decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Great choice, man. This model is one of my favorites. Love the orange accents, and great combi bracelet as well.


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> I received this Gulfmaster Thursday, a mistake, instead of Frogman Navy, the seller asked to buy with a discount, but after thinking, I decided to send back, not bad watch, the most complete in sensors, but I cannot accept the display in top position, terrible when I have experience with Gulfmaster V1, Mudmaster, Protrek 6100 in bottom... Not natural for me


That's a bait and switch scam. Glad you didn't fall for it. Hopefully the seller actually has the watch you want, or you got it elsewhere.


----------



## fcasoli

kubr1ck said:


> That's a bait and switch scam. Glad you didn't fall for it. Hopefully the seller actually has the watch you want, or you got it elsewhere.


Really a mistake, the Navy is coming, the seller refunded import expenses and shipping cost to send back the Gulfmaster, no problem with this issue... Thanks


----------



## JayKrup




----------



## growbag84

I can't add pictures as a new member, but I picked up a gulfmaster GN-1000B-1AER for £126.


----------



## HiggsBoson

This, not only is it my latest 'G', it's also my latest new watch for a while. 
Hopefully, an additional something new and quite special coming soon...


----------



## growbag84

spikeyadrian said:


> This, not only is it my latest 'G', it's also my latest new watch for a while.
> Hopefully, an additional something new and quite special coming soon...


Thats very nice. Is there a certain website you all use to get some of these import G-shocks?


----------



## HiggsBoson

growbag84 said:


> Thats very nice. Is there a certain website you all use to get some of these import G-shocks?


I used Shopping In Japan .NET | Shopping-In-Japan at eBay for my new GW-5000.
Couldn't fault the service. :-!


----------



## growbag84

Thanks for that.


----------



## HiggsBoson

growbag84 said:


> Thanks for that.


No problem and welcome to the forum too! :-!


----------



## growbag84

spikeyadrian said:


> No problem and welcome to the forum too! :-!


Thank you.


----------



## growbag84

20171209_125659 by matt barton, on Flickr


----------



## CC

'Good things come to those who wait'

18 days Australia > U.K...


----------



## CC

Received today...









Lovely looking watch but not sure about the fit.
Different from anything I've wore before. We'll see...


----------



## MainePorsche

CollectorCol said:


> Received today...
> 
> View attachment 12741579
> 
> 
> Lovely looking watch but not sure about the fit.
> Different from anything I've wore before. We'll see...


The most noble dressing of the Frogman in my opinion.
I said the same, but now find it very comfortable on the wrist.
Great choice.
Wear it well.


----------



## 1hawaii50

OCW-S100-7AJF









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

1hawaii50 said:


> OCW-S100-7AJF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Really a great looking Watch.
Wear it well.


----------



## HiggsBoson

1hawaii50 said:


> OCW-S100-7AJF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Great thing about these Oceanus models is, they look expensive.
However, they are very realistically priced, especially when you consider
what you actually get in terms of the technology & the materials used, for the money. :-!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

I am a little late to the party with this model, been pining over it since it was announced. Picked it up on a sale from Macy's in early November. Then it was whisked away until Christmas. 
Many unboxing threads and pics already exist for this model, so...
here are some more.

-Initial impressions-
Pros:
-Aesthetics. Unique look.
-Build quality. Nice finishes like the brushed metal on the strap keeper and polished gold IP case back. 
-Matte black band and bezel meet expectations. 
-Color scheme. Black on black with minimal red and gold touches. Very cool. 
Cons:
-Negative display. Challenging to read. Not a surprise. On par with negative displays of 5610nv and 6900bc regarding legibility. I wear negative display digitals much less than positive displays. 5035 will definitely not be daily use for me. That is reserved for gw6900/gwm5610/gw5000. 
-Strap and bezel will be dust magnets. This cost comes with the benefit of how unique the resin looks.

All in all I am pumped about receiving this model. Will be worn sparingly for when I want to feel fancy. Thanks to everyone who has posted and reviewed 5035 since it came out. It has come to a good home.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Very nice, that gold back makes it look really classy. :-!


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## fcasoli

Navy Seal


----------



## jskibo

This arrived from a Rakuten Global seller over the holidays......



also also have five other watches waiting at a yahoo auctions consolidator to ship.....


----------



## GaryK30

The GWX-5600WB-5 "Woody" is my latest G that was purchased new.









I also have a "spare" GLX-5600-1 that I bought used more recently from the sales forum (no pics of this one).


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Module switch w/ timex kinda works but would take more channeling out (past the gasket trough), so plan B! flip module!
Fwiw, the negative display legibility isn't as good as on the GD-350 and the LED isn't as ultra-brite white but I'd planned to do this to the GD-400 anyways, just needs a spot o' green on those leds. 
As for the Timex, W735 maybe! X'D


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Received it today all the way from the empire of the rising sun.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Received it today all the way from the empire of the rising sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Better without bullbar, in my opinion, I have the GW-5000HR and is the favorite square


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

fcasoli said:


> Better without bullbar, in my opinion, I have the GW-5000HR and is the favorite square


Hehe I know we all have our preferences but I do plan on taking it off from time to time to switch up the look and feel of it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

My last acquisition of 2017, courtesy of F29.

Shiny: Yes
New: No (but new to me, and looks almost new)


----------



## CC

This arrived today...









I like the watch but not a fan of the neg display, it's pants.

Shame as it looks great when lit up in the dark...


----------



## GaryK30

CollectorCol said:


> This arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 12796397
> 
> 
> I like the watch but not a fan of the neg display, it's pants.
> 
> Shame as it looks great when lit up in the dark...
> 
> View attachment 12796415


Cool looking watch. The eye in the upper left reminds me of the planet Saturn.

The only negative display G I own that has great readability is the GD-350-1B. I tolerate the others, because I like the looks of the watches, but they are not close in readability. Probably a negative STN display PRW-3100 or PRW-3510 would be excellent as well.


----------



## Piowa

GD-100MS-1
















Cheers, Piowa


----------



## grinch_actual

CollectorCol said:


> This arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 12796397
> 
> 
> I like the watch but not a fan of the neg display, it's pants.
> 
> Shame as it looks great when lit up in the dark...
> 
> View attachment 12796415


If it makes you feel better, it looks like a stormtrooper. They can't see $#!% either.


----------



## HiggsBoson

These beauties, can't stop looking at them. :-!
I seem to get happier with them, with each day that goes by!


----------



## GaryK30

My GD-350-1C arrived yesterday. As xevious mentioned in a recent post, the LCD has a slight greenish tint to it. The display is very readable, with big digits and good contrast. The blue lettering on the bezel provides a little color. The main thing I don't like about it is that the backlight is excessively bright in the dark. This one is decently accurate so far. I set it around noon yesterday and it still matches atomic time.


----------



## CC

Brand new MT-G @ more than £600 under retail :-!


----------



## Verydark

This GA-800 arrived a few days ago but i'm already thinking in the DW-5750...


----------



## thewhitetower

Picked this up (my first G-Shock) whilst holidaying in Thailand (bought in Bangkok from an AD) GST-S310-1ADR

Fits like a glove

I'm hooked now - eyeing off the GPW-2000!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

*MRG-G1000DC-1AJR

*


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Some days are diamonds, some days are stones, lulz.







Not Casio, both Timex, and not quite what I was expecting with the Expedition but hey ho. X'D
Plan was to transplant it into a DW6900, twas worth a punt for a fiver. I'll find a use for it just not here as it still has more functions than a basic DW6900.


----------



## CC

MTG-G1000RS...


----------



## fcasoli

CollectorCol said:


> MTG-G1000RS...
> 
> View attachment 12882985


Great, the best metal G-Shock


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## R Black

Just got this yesterday, it's only my second G Shock, although I have owned a few Casio's over the years.
View attachment 12883501


----------



## brandon\

Neither were new - just new to me. GWN1000C and 1000E with parts swapped between them.


----------



## Prandtl

MTG-S1000BD-1


----------



## kubr1ck

Prandtl said:


> MTG-S1000BD-1


One of my favorites. Congrats!


----------



## Prandtl

Thank you. I travel a lot for work, and it is so easy to change time zones on this watch. I suspect it may eventually replace my GW-A1000FC-5 (which I have worn a lot and really enjoy).


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 12897291


Very nice. I always liked this one with the orange accents. How many squares do you have now?


----------



## yankeexpress

One of these....haven't had a chance to photograph mine yet:


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Very nice. I always liked this one with the orange accents. How many squares do you have now?


Thanks, Gary. I currently have three: this one, the navy blue and yellow 5610, and the black 5600MS with the purple lettering. These squares look great and are much more manageable during the week.


----------



## CC

New? Yup 
Shiny? Thanks to that Bezel, Yup b-)

I fell in love with the GWN-Q as soon as I wrapped it around my wrist.
That love relegated the, once loved, Navy GWN to the watch box, permanently.
Sold the GWN and got the Navy GWN-Q.
The love affair starts again.

Pity this didn't arrive yesterday LOL!...


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Picked up 3 from Yahoo Japan auctions. All 3 have been on my G-Shock wishlist which is nearing completion.

First is the fox fire DW-5600E. Initial inspection out of the parcel shows this as possibly never worn. Bezel and band are immaculate. Made in Thailand caseback. Dead on arrival, new battery brought to life all functions. Pushers are perfect. Old 1545 module blue hue EL. Put the band and buckle in the ultrasonic cleaner. Ready to wear.










Second is the fox fire DW-5600EG. This one will receive a new band and bezel already en route from PacParts. Crystal has one small chip on the right side. Sandpaper and cerium oxide hand polishing should rectify that just fine. Caseback is made in Korea. All functions good to go right out of the box.










Finally the grail piece. DW-5000-1JF. 
Ever since I built my DW-5030, I have been looking for one of these. Found this one for a steal. Crystal is perfect. Caseback has some scratches only around the edges. All functions G2G. Blue EL.

















Have a few things to do to get it ready for wear. Bezel screws need to come out. Upgrade the LCD. New band and bezel. Sand and polish the caseback edges or just leave it?


----------



## Phreddo

I've had a couple, but the latest was a bid I didn't think I'd win.

GW-M5630D carbon fiber. Just the watch, and definitely worn. Some scuffing on the glossy parts, and a definite line where the band touched the skin. Some weird discoloration to the keeper, wonder if the guy got bug spray on it.

Also got a riseman and a Mudman DC, in case I hadn't already posted.


















































































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

tommy.arashikage said:


> Picked up 3 from Yahoo Japan auctions. All 3 have been on my G-Shock wishlist which is nearing completion.
> 
> I like the EG but I've always liked it's later cousin the EGP a tiny bit more. I'd like one or the other someday.
> 
> What do you plan on doing with the 5000 LCD? Caseback looks pretty good to me as is, but I'm not that picky about my casebacks.
> 
> Any other squares on your wishlist?


----------



## VIA4321

Picked this up on Rakuten and arrived this week.








I have wanted a DW-D5600P-1JF for some time now. Really pleased with the clarity of the display and very subtle looks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Noticed this vintage MRG 210TZ3 and grabbed it for $140. Original price was listed at 57,000YEN. The MRG line was sorta the higher end, better built G Shock line.
dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Fergfour said:


> I like the EG but I've always liked it's later cousin the EGP a tiny bit more. I'd like one or the other someday.
> 
> What do you plan on doing with the 5000 LCD? Caseback looks pretty good to me as is, but I'm not that picky about my casebacks.
> 
> Any other squares on your wishlist?


I am not familiar with the EGP. Is it different than the EG?
That fox fire 5600EG is my only square with gold accents, except for the gold caseback of the GW-5035A. So I am excited to have it in the collection.

The DW-5000-1JF will receive the same LCD that came stock with the DW-5030. It is no longer available as a standalone part, but can be recovered from a current production DW-5600M series. I have one ready for the 5000.

To answer your question about my wishlist, the short answer is maybe the GB-5600AA. Not interested in the bluetooth functionality, just like the aesthetics of it. Passively on the hunt for a bargain opportunity.


----------



## Fergfour

tommy.arashikage said:


> I am not familiar with the EGP. Is it different than the EG?


It actually is almost identical except for the the '1999' backlight, and it came as a set with a G pen 
DW-5600EGP-9T - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources


----------



## simon1003

The last watch I bought was a GG-1000, a gift to my son for his pass-off, he sent us a couple of pics of him wearing it at work:


----------



## Verydark




----------



## arogle1stus

Time4Play:
I surfed the Zon in search of the 5035A
Appearently the Zon doesn't have them in stock.
Unless of course a supply of 5035's has arrived
after I queried Amazon.

Snagged a GW9052 Solar/Atomic. Or so I thot.
Got home and examined it. Not a Solar/Atomic at
all! There was even a card attached stating it was
S/A. Called Casio site and they confirmed it wasn't
S/A. Mislabeled. Dealer refunded purchase price.
What's with Casio? Rt hand doesn't know what Left
hand is doing?

X traindriver Art


----------



## cainey

I received this today. You gotta spoil yourself every now and then.


----------



## anto1980

GWG-1000-1A9 is my last purchase.


----------



## R Black

anto1980 said:


> GWG-1000-1A9 is my last purchase.
> 
> View attachment 12921531


Love my Mudmaster too, great watch.
But I have to say I like your Oris pro pilot, it is on my want list.��


----------



## sky_sun

what armor you are on lol


----------



## simon1003

sky_sun said:


> what armor you are on lol


Not me, it's my sons pic, it's a Challenger 2 and is called Bloodhound.


----------



## cainey

Another G-Shock arrived today.


----------



## fcasoli

cainey said:


> Another G-Shock arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 12927749


Another special square! ️


----------



## Drudge




----------



## salimuk




----------



## CC

This beauty...


----------



## randb

Ga800 inbound. Hope it looks this good when I get it.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

HaymondWong said:


> Noticed this vintage MRG 210TZ3 and grabbed it for $140. Original price was listed at 57,000YEN. The MRG line was sorta the higher end, better built G Shock line.
> dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Very, very nice indeed! :-!


----------



## ronragus

gyrate said:


> GG-1000-1AJF


Fake watch. Sad!

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

ronragus said:


> Fake watch. Sad!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Do you care to elaborate why you think it's fake, since you've stated so in two different threads?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/whats-your-latest-purchase-show-off-your-shiny-new-g-4564339-6.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-friday-10-november-2017-a-4570493.html#post44518931


----------



## 007IOU

Love it!


----------



## bigswifty1




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

ronragus said:


> Fake watch. Sad!





gyrate said:


> GG-1000-1AJF


This may indeed be a fake. I don't wanna keep on bumping the old WRUW thread, so I use this thread to continue this discussion. First see this old thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/fake-gg-1000-how-tell-difference-4228010.html

There are very closely replicated fakes for the GG-1000 model reported in the thread above. To a point where visual inspection of the watch face can hardly tell the difference. Although the fake watch may have different buttons layout and likely no sensor functions (compass / temp).

Here's a real GG1000-1A.








Now look back at member Gyrate's photo, I see some small differences circled in red below. Member Ronragus should have explain this, if he knows. I don't know why he didn't.

I see:
1. The fonts being weaker
2. 12 o'clock "triangle" is not exactly a perfect triangle in the real one.
3. Face screws look more crude
4. 9' clock side resin more flat / different shape from real one.
5. Upper LCD the digits are taller than the real one.
6. And finally, the "5 shooter" mode indicator wheel is very crudely done compare to the real one.








This is just my observation and I can't confirm 100%. To confirm this, we need member Gyrate to confirm if the sensor functions work or not on his watch.


----------



## fcasoli

My second Navy and Frogman # 6, coming next week


----------



## James142

Just got this puppy and I love it!


----------



## taifighter

Combi bracelets suck honestly.


----------



## steve399

not new, but very shiney !! (and fishy)


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> My second Navy and Frogman # 6, coming next week


Be careful, DSD, I think fcasoli is trying to overtake you in the number of D1000 Frogs acquired. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

It's now March, and I have only one purchase so far. There is a reason, I'm saving up for this.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Not exotic, I know, but my 3rd G. Picked up last night at Target for $38.99. My first G was an MTG900DA-8V purchased in '05 to save wear and tear on a S/G Rolex when I took a job as an armed security officer. Second was an MTGM900-DA-8CR gifted from my lady friend after, after 13 years, the plastic connectors on the band disintegrated. She took pity on me after seeing my attempt(s) to repair them with Gorilla Glue, Super Glue, Laser Bonder, etc. and we went to Wally World for the purchase. I suffer from OCD and think I've found a new obsession!....Had to try a black square, and since I was unsure of my ability to grow fond of a black watch but unable to give up G-Shock toughness, I went with the 5600. Already missing the auto light...aiming for a GW6900-1 next...probably!


----------



## eternatick

CollectorCol said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> **GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


I like the army green color with reversal display, quite impressive!


----------



## vulcan_innova

REEEEEDDDDDDD


----------



## EXCALIBUR1

taifighter said:


> Combi bracelets suck honestly.
> 
> View attachment 12942619
> 
> 
> View attachment 12942623
> 
> 
> View attachment 12942621


Please tell us fans about your bracelet. It looks like a Super Engineer II. Thank you.


----------



## eternatick

G-STEEL, purchased last month. Model GSTS100D-1A, tough solar, Ana-Digi. I like the reversal display that keeps integrity of the dial.


----------



## CdrShepard

Hey guys, been a while since my last post. Here's my new Gulfmaster v1, my first Triple Sensor G. Well, it's not completely new cos I just dinged the beautiful blue bezel against a subway door window this afternoon. So now I have to wait for more scratches to appear before it looks natural


----------



## AirWatch

*Sunshiny love
*


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## peppeducati

Just picked this one up from Kohls. $46 including tax after discount & coupons. Selling Samsung Gear S3 so I can enjoy my 2 G Shocks as everyday casual sport watches. I've become a watch addict as this is my 5th watch purchase in a year and 2nd in less than a week! I love them all from $45 G Shocks to $2,000 Tag Aquaracers! Help!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

Bought this beauty. Should arrive tomorrow.

Pics are from the seller.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Excellent buy this one. Inexpensive, fairly loud alarm, very legible and light on the wrist with dual lighting of dial and LCD. Hands all line up with tick marks perfectly. Last but not least, the combi-bracelet fits perfectly. Really like it.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtDirik

Got this, I heard it is one of the newer models


----------



## moonbooter

New Old Stock. Received yesterday:






















Cheers!


----------



## salimuk

gg-1000btn


----------



## SteveJ

Added this to the squares herd.
It really is nice.


----------



## kubr1ck

moonbooter said:


> New Old Stock. Received yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 12953029
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Nice! Always wanted one of these. Skeleton hands, a second hand, a clear positive LCD and distinctive good looks. What more do you need. Congrats! :-!


----------



## AlexxvD

salimuk said:


> gg-1000btn


It does look really nice!! Better than the official pics from Casio.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ

The seller of my DW5635C4 sent it to me in the wrong outer box and sent the wrong module user manual, (the DW6935C4). 
They were going to swap both for the correct ones after I sent them the ones sent in error to me. But then I'd have to pay the return postage and hassle with it.
So ... today, I just ordered a DW6935C4 and asked them to send it to me in the wrong outer box and module user manual with it, (correct for the DW5635C4).
So, it turned out to be a win WIN! and I had a valid excuse to buy the another Red Out that I also wanted!
Btw they didn't charge me anything for shipping on this one "cuz".
Thanks Timeless Luxury Watches!
Ok, I'm done now.
Really.
Honest.
No kidding ...


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

Just re-bought me a Rangeman, missed the little green guy.


----------



## fcasoli

My last gift


----------



## Phreddo

GLS-5500CC-2

This may be my summer work watch.

The display is very legible, and I favor the 3178 module










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

My latest purchases (not shiny or new though). Stock pics here but I'll post mine once I get them cleaned and polished:


----------



## FarmeR57

GW-M5610BC-1JF arrived couple days ago and very happy so far.









Ordered mainly for the combi bracelet plus wanted a negative display 5610. LOVE the bracelet. Very comfortable and lightweight while still adding tiny bit of heft compared to resin strap.









Pleasantly surprised by legibility of negative display. Funny that when beginning to collect G-Shocks I was only drawn to the burly, Rangeman style designs (still am). But through this site and endless websurfing I have acquired a taste for squares and now count them among my favorites.


----------



## kubr1ck

*MTG-S1030BD-1AJR *|>


----------



## berni29

Hi There

This is my GBA-800 fitness watch. The bluetooth is great and you can set and configure the watch easily from your iPhone. I bought it for the multiple repeatable countdown timers which allow for more complex workout routines like Tabatas. It also as several other fitness related functions. The only downside is that unless you have eyes like an eagle the digital display is unreadable. Thankfully you can navigate easily by touch and sound. Great value!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It's out for delivery...doh...any advice from members here about slipping it pass the wife? I was thinking of sending her off to a massage parlor for a few hours lol...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

When I take my wife to Pandora she knows I'm expecting an expensive purchase ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CollectorCol said:


> When I take my wife to Pandora she knows I'm expecting an expensive purchase ;-)


Lol...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

CollectorCol said:


> When I take my wife to Pandora she knows I'm expecting an expensive purchase ;-)


Brilliant hahaha

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's out for delivery...doh...any advice from members here about slipping it pass the wife? I was thinking of sending her off to a massage parlor for a few hours lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Saw one on eBay at a decent price. Was tempted to get one as my only digital but every neg display digi I've seen has been awful. Shame as the neg display on my Muddy and Gulfies is perfect.

Does that come in a fancy box?


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's out for delivery...doh...any advice from members here about slipping it pass the wife? I was thinking of sending her off to a massage parlor for a few hours lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'd say to my wife, 'hey honey, the new gym instructor is the double of Brad Pitt' and watch her disappear! ;-)
I'd worry about her saying, 'he looks nothing like him'......once I'd hidden my new purchase.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CollectorCol said:


> Saw one on eBay at a decent price. Was tempted to get one as my only digital but every neg display digi I've seen has been awful. Shame as the neg display on my Muddy and Gulfies is perfect.
> 
> Does that come in a fancy box?


Yes it's suppose to come in a fancy box with a latch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Cheaper, useful when I want to save my collection, spectacular in trips


----------



## GaryK30

fcasoli said:


> Cheaper, useful when I want to save my collection, spectacular in trips


Also very big, at least for a basic Casio.









Mine has very limited vertical and horizontal viewing angles, which is a bit of a disappointment.

















It has nice features, though.


----------



## fcasoli

GaryK30 said:


> Also very big, at least for a basic Casio.
> 
> View attachment 12981307
> 
> 
> Mine has very limited vertical and horizontal viewing angles, which is a bit of a disappointment.
> 
> View attachment 12981311
> 
> 
> View attachment 12981313
> 
> 
> It has nice features, though.


Thanks for this reportage, it is very big compared with the Rangeman, but I love big case, about display angle of view, not disappointed because I rotate my wrist to have the zenith. 
Amazing time dimensions, super readable! 


32 € shipped, Amazon Prime, is nice and irresistible


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It's actually really well executed the negative display appears more legible than my 9400 Rangeman...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's actually really well executed the negative display appears more legible than my 9400 Rangeman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks great. Love the orange accents against the stealthy black, looks like a manageable size, and great box! Congrats man.


----------



## kubr1ck

So I've had this titanium Oceanus *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* for about a week now and have noticed something interesting. All of the hands and indices on this thing are coated in a greenish-blue tint that is only noticeable in direct light. In the photo below, you can see a hint of it on the minute hand.









When lit up, this greenish-blue tint reflects off the sapphire glass and makes the whole dial light up in an aqua-colored resplendence. Definitely one of the coolest looking dials I've seen in a while, though it renders the AR coating completely ineffective. :-d









If you're considering an Oceanus, some things to note:


These are dressier looking pieces compared to other high-end Casios like the MR-G or Pro Trek Manaslu, which retain more of a rugged, sporty look.
These tend to mostly be titanium watches on bracelets, so if you want the heft of steel, this is not for you. MT-G or PRW-7000 would be better options.
These wear a tad smaller (though by no means small watches) and thinner than Gs and Pro Treks, which is great if you want a high end Casio for the office or formal occasions.
Fit and finish are top-notch, as is the attention to detail. I bought mine pre-owned for about 65% off MSRP, but I can see why someone would dish out full price for one of these. |>


----------



## Hotblack Desiato




----------



## leandroide

I've just ordered a GAW-100B-1A2ER. One like this:









It should arrive this week.


----------



## elborderas

Got this nice analog for Father's Day.

GW-3000M


----------



## stbob

Not only my latest purchase but also my first G Shock to boot.

The GW-5000-1JF, fresh off the boat, welcome to America...

















Easy peasy to switch over to NYC time zone. Took a second cup of joe to figure out how to turn on DST...


----------



## kubr1ck

stbob said:


> Not only my latest purchase but also my first G Shock to boot.
> 
> The GW-5000-1JF, fresh off the boat, welcome to America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy to switch over to NYC time zone. Took a second cup of joe to figure out how to turn on DST...


Congrats. You picked a great one for your 1st. Enjoy it.


----------



## GaryK30

stbob said:


> Not only my latest purchase but also my first G Shock to boot.
> 
> The GW-5000-1JF, fresh off the boat, welcome to America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy to switch over to NYC time zone. Took a second cup of joe to figure out how to turn on DST...


Congrats.

If you set DST to Auto, it will pick up the DST flag when it syncs, if you're in range of WWVB.


----------



## rhetto

My latest purchase was a 3 piece .... !

Couldnt decide ... so ... yeah.


----------



## kubr1ck

Pro Trek *PRT-420*, circa 1998. Definitely not "shiny" or "new," but I love it all the same. :-!


----------



## ricardomfs

My latest purchase, new gw-5000 strap for my gwm and new bezel for my king, that strap is something, what a difference.. .


----------



## Spiderhandroll

Just picked up the GShock GA 500CG-2A Azure Dragon from the celestial series. These look dope! Looking forward to the white tiger!


----------



## fcasoli

Beautiful for my trips


----------



## Steelerswit

closed the deal on this beauty. GW-9101K


----------



## VIA4321

Steelerswit said:


> closed the deal on this beauty. GW-9101K


Me likey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The one that started it all for me...picked this up on eBay for a fair price and I restored it myself... just took a shower with it lol.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

Here's a little project.

GLS-6900BBN

I got a GLS-6900 for a good price, and I had this DW-6900BBN strap and adapters waiting for a host.

Now what to do with the stock strap.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

Just in, not for me but for a special girl as a B-day gift. Baby G BA110-7A1


----------



## Steelerswit

jcombs1 said:


> Just in, not for me but for a special girl as a B-day gift. Baby G BA110-7A1
> View attachment 12997953


nice, looks like the Dash Berlin


----------



## jcombs1

Steelerswit said:


> nice, looks like the Dash Berlin


I had to google that reference but you're right, they look very similar. I'm not sure which one was first, though.


----------



## Steelerswit

For others


----------



## Steelerswit

Well, I am now officially in the doghouse, just bought this from a fellow WISer.

This G you could only get at the New York Soho G-shock 30th release party.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

5610









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmvette

Just ordered...can't wait

Stock photo


----------



## leandroide

Just arrived


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Phreddo

Not a watch, but I snagged this for a very reasonable price.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GShocKLad

Phreddo said:


> Not a watch, but I snagged this for a very reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Where in the world did you FIND that let alone buy it?!?!


----------



## Phreddo

GShocKLad said:


> Where in the world did you FIND that let alone buy it?!?!


eBay


----------



## andyahs




----------



## JER3

This is my first post on WUS. I thought I'd show off my first, and so far only G-shock (GW-5000) in it's natural environment. I purchased it from a forum member here. Thanks!


----------



## Steelerswit

Phreddo said:


> Not a watch, but I snagged this for a very reasonable price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Had that on my list, almost bid on it. Glad it went to someone worthy


----------



## FarmeR57

Greatly enjoying latest arrival, a GWN-1000-2AJF









Happy to discover the blue isn't quite as bright as many pictures show, being darker and deeper than expected. 
Wanted a model version with the embossed bezel markings and needed to inject some color into an almost exclusively black collection.









Nice, bright lume....









and a nicely lit lcd display ftw


----------



## tommy.arashikage

About 4 years late, finally pulled the trigger on this guy from Rakuten. Picked it for the origins aesthetics, not the paltry Bluetooth functionality. 
GB-5600AB








This model, along with the fuller-featured GB-5600B, have been reviewed and critiqued extensively in a number of past F17 threads so this will be brief. 
But not without pics, haha.

Pros for me:








-Super Illuminator. Even and full like EL, but BRIGHT. 








-Brushed caseback.








-Thicker caseback than DW and GW-M models. Heavier too, almost feels like a screwback. 
























-Incredible angle viewing of the display. I have read in forum posts that it has STN, but cannot find that info listed in Casio model specs. 
Angled display superior to the GW-M5610 below:









Cons for me:
-Bluetooth functionality is underwhelming, but I expected it to be. 
-This early Bluetooth model has the 'vibrator' text on the upper border. Similar to the initial wave of GD-350's. Kinda silly, I chuckle when I see it. The updated Gen2 GB-5600B has the text 'vibe alarm.'

-----








Wrist shot with correct time via Bluetooth + iPhone 7 sync.


----------



## fcasoli

Toyota


----------



## Fergfour

> Cons for me:
> -Bluetooth functionality is underwhelming, but I expected it to be.
> -This early Bluetooth model has the 'vibrator' text on the upper border. Similar to the initial wave of GD-350's. Kinda silly, I chuckle when I see it. The updated Gen2 GB-5600B has the text 'vibe alarm.


Nice pickup. I've been meaning to pickup a BT square for a long time but always forget. I like that they tried some new stuff with this square. The bigger date appeals to me. 'Vibrator' makes me chuckle too, I can picture someone explaining in a meeting for the first time why they might want to change the text.


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
With all the great GShock proliferation goin on, it's 
making me crazy as a loon which to buy next?
Even thinking of replicating another GW3000bb1
but in a different color. Digging that one in gold
lettering on the case. Too darn many choices!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Fergfour

arogle1stus said:


> WUSers:
> With all the great GShock proliferation goin on, it's
> making me crazy as a loon which to buy next?
> Even thinking of replicating another GW3000bb1
> but in a different color. Digging that one in gold
> lettering on the case. Too darn many choices!!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Just wondering, what were the last 2 G's you bought, and when did you buy them?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Received the second dw5000C from member solar gshocker...restored it within an hour...very pleased with it... the lower serial number is the second one. I'm going to keep this one as a showcase (it will join the upcoming DLC model in the carrying case ...while I wear the other one as a rotation..


----------



## Deputy Dave

JER3 said:


> This is my first post on WUS. I thought I'd show off my first, and so far only G-shock (GW-5000) in it's natural environment. I purchased it from a forum member here. Thanks!


And WHAT a GREAT first post! Great watch and great wrist shot.

While I'm not a LONG term member (at least in F17 subforum) welcome to WUS...!


----------



## JER3

Deputy Dave said:


> And WHAT a GREAT first post! Great watch and great wrist shot.
> 
> While I'm not a LONG term member (at least in F17 subforum) welcome to WUS...!


Thank you! I've been visiting WUS for quite a while now and found the community very helpful as I learn about the world of horology. Best Wishes!


----------



## evergoodstudios

Just received confirmation that my GWN-Q1000 is waiting for me at home after ordering from Casio Outlet again. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buetang

I got all of these on the same day, so I guess they all count as my last purchase 








Changed this one up a bit.


----------



## evergoodstudios

Finally got it but needs charging so can't play ☹


----------



## anto1980

I have the same in BirdLife edition but it is PRT-40BV, not PRT-420...
Are you sure about this code?


kubr1ck said:


> Pro Trek *PRT-420*, circa 1998. Definitely not "shiny" or "new," but I love it all the same. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12991341


----------



## jdres

I've been wanting one of these classics for a while now.


----------



## kubr1ck

anto1980 said:


> I have the same in BirdLife edition but it is PRT-40BV, not PRT-420...
> Are you sure about this code?











I believe the 420 is basically a 40 with a titanium bracelet.


----------



## CC

evergoodstudios said:


> Finally got it but needs charging so can't play ☹


Congrats. I remember a time, not so long ago, when the GWN-Q wasn't even on my radar.
Now I love it.


----------



## anto1980

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 13009175
> 
> 
> I believe the 420 is basically a 40 with a titanium bracelet.


Wow!!! 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44

jdres said:


> I've been wanting one of these classics for a while now.
> 
> View attachment 13009011


Mine says hi. Also my latest G










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evergoodstudios

CollectorCol said:


> Congrats. I remember a time, not so long ago, when the GWN-Q wasn't even on my radar.
> Now I love it.


Tell me about it, I think this forum is defo to blame! Hehe.


----------



## Tsip85

buetang said:


> I got all of these on the same day, so I guess they all count as my last purchase
> 
> View attachment 13008677
> 
> Changed this one up a bit.
> View attachment 13008741
> 
> 
> View attachment 13008735
> 
> 
> View attachment 13008739


Those are some great looking 6600s! I love the silver one, and great mod to it. But nothing beats a mint FOXFIRE!!!


----------



## hasto092

My latest... got it today. Very happy with it.


----------



## kenls

Just ordered this. (Treating myself, as its also my wife's and I's 35th Anniversary 26/3)


----------



## yankeexpress

Finally found a NOS Johnny Cupcake at a reasonable price


----------



## Steelerswit

kenls said:


> Just ordered this. (Treating myself, as its also my wife's and I's 35th Anniversary 26/3)


congrats on 35th, same as Mr. & Mrs Wit.

what is she treating herself with?


----------



## tcyeric

this is my latest one and i somehow love it more than my other Gs


----------



## safwan.jamian

Just bought today...used set btw


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Steelerswit said:


> congrats on 35th, same as Mr. & Mrs Wit.
> 
> what is she treating herself with?


Lol remind her about this...that's more expensive than any MRGs out lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Steelerswit said:


> congrats on 35th, same as Mr. & Mrs Wit.
> 
> what is she treating herself with?


This apparently...


----------



## Roschmann

I've just received this DW-9052 I bought off of eBay. It's an entry level, no features, featherweight G-Shock, but I decided to get it anyway. It is not one that has ever (to my knowledge) been available to the Danish Market, so I thought I'd give it a go to have something fairly unique. It will serve me well as a new beater watch 🙂


----------



## kubr1ck

Roschmann said:


> I've just received this DW-9052 I bought off of eBay. It's an entry level, no features, featherweight G-Shock, but I decided to get it anyway. It is not one that has ever (to my knowledge) been available to the Danish Market, so I thought I'd give it a go to have something fairly unique. It will serve me well as a new beater watch 🙂


I've always liked the design of the dial on this one. Congrats on the pick-up.


----------



## Fergfour

Roschmann said:


> I've just received this DW-9052 I bought off of eBay. It's an entry level, no features, featherweight G-Shock, but I decided to get it anyway. It is not one that has ever (to my knowledge) been available to the Danish Market, so I thought I'd give it a go to have something fairly unique. It will serve me well as a new beater watch ?


That looks like a G-9000? 
Casio: G-Shock G-9000-1 Mudman photos, videos and specifications G9000-1 | Watch Archive


----------



## Steelerswit

i read Mudman right on the front, if you got that for 9052 price, SCORE~


----------



## lukemeetze

Just got a Gw-5035a and have a backup Gw-5000 on the way.


----------



## kubr1ck

Took advantage of this morning's eBay flash sale to pick up a *GPR*, but I'm more excited about this mint condition Pro Trek *PRT-30* (circa 1996) I bought from a seller in Japan. Should go nicely with my *PRT-420*.


----------



## Fergfour

kubr1ck said:


> Took advantage of this morning's eBay flash sale to pick up a *GPR*, but I'm more excited about this mint condition Pro Trek *PRT-30* (circa 1996) I bought from a seller in Japan. Should go nicely with my *PRT-420*.
> 
> View attachment 13020617


You're into the classics lately kub, I like that.


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> Took advantage of this morning's eBay flash sale to pick up a *GPR*, but I'm more excited about this mint condition Pro Trek *PRT-30* (circa 1996) I bought from a seller in Japan. Should go nicely with my *PRT-420*.
> 
> View attachment 13020617


420? Hmm any particular reason for that number or time?!?

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> 420? Hmm any particular reason for that number or time?!?
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


No comment, Mr. Federal Officer. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> No comment, Mr. Federal Officer. :-d


Need to borrow these?










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## jdmvette

This arrived this afternoon...loving it!

MR-G coming in soon as well. Then I'll stop :-d


----------



## Myrrhman

--Crosspost--

The monster has arrived !!!

















This is such an awesome G.

Still have to take the time to play with it, but so far it looks and works great.

Only thing i miss is the hourly chime.


----------



## fcasoli

Mudmaster Stealth, coming next week


----------



## filthyj24

The GW-5610 came in today and is going back tomorrow. It is way too small for me and basically impossible to read in low light. The 6100 is still the raining champ.
Ripley didn't approve either. If I get any square it will be another 5510. Oh well, now I know.


----------



## masonstorm

I'm willing to wait for the price to come down on the 2018 version, so to tide me over, I got the Japanese-edition GW9400.
Love it! And it matches my SF Giants jersey (yes, I usually match my watch with my outfit).


----------



## ryan93civic

Decided to get a square. So far I like it.


----------



## HeadOffice




----------



## Krsitoffer

They might not be "high end" and only one might be shiny but i am very happy with my purchase.

This is my second and third g shock ever and after only owning a ga-200 i was very positively surprised as to how small and compact they are.

Had to unpack the amazon package in my car on my way home obviously and took a couple snapshots, then a comparizon shot at home.























Looking forward to picking up my DW-5600E-1V tomorrow and GA-800-4A tentatively 13th april.


----------



## kenls

Delivery arrived...


----------



## tekmonkey

Special Delivery just arrived from Japan!

*GW-9110-1jf* and I have to say, pics don't do it justice! the watch (and the titanium) looks so much better in real!


----------



## Jasabor

GW-M5610BB ´Beyond Black´


----------



## andyahs




----------



## a158w

*Hello* 

*the postman was very kind to me this morning...
*









*best g-shock release since a long time* :-!


----------



## Servus

Bonjour a158w

une belle 800!

J'aime aussi cette série, j'ai une 835...









Salutations


----------



## pointlineplane

This GA-800-1A is my first G-Shock, and definitely not my last!


----------



## hasto092

This arrived this morning.

Dig'n so far, seems more practical, wearable and overall easier to use functions wise than the recent GPR-B1000 and GWG1000 I have purchased in the last two weeks.

IMHO of course 

Gav


----------



## CC

I started this thread with a fresh GW-9400-3...









Really liked it but quickly realised that neg displays weren't for me. Some angles and lighting conditions made it almost impossible to read. Moved it on shortly after.

Fancied another stab at all digital so ordered a regular display Rangeman.
So much better and a lot of watch and functions for £160...


----------



## luth_ukail

This gravitymaster. Also, my first ever ana-digi g.









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bateske

First time poster/G Shock owner here! Decided to go for the classic look of the GW M5610 for my first G Shock. Absolutely love the retro style of this watch and think I'm now hooked!! Another purchase later this year I'm sure, all suggestions welcome, I have very skinny wrists so I think squares are for me.. glad I love them 👍🏻


----------



## Time4Playnow

I thought I was done buying D1000 Frogs. But, I think Kubr1ck's photos of this Frog had a subliminal effect on me that took some number of months to cause me to pull the trigger! ;-):-d

Better late than never, I always say. :-d

Anniversary "Gold Tornado" Frogman! :-! In all honesty, I had never seen this version in person, and wasn't sure if I'd keep it. But upon its arrival - I have to say, that color scheme is very well done!! I knew within about 10 seconds that I'd be keeping it!!


----------



## grinch_actual

Sorry, not a G but I like posting here. Suunto Traverse Alpha. I have a ZULU/tacticool addiction which this one has not helped with.


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> I thought I was done buying D1000 Frogs. But, I think Kubr1ck's photos of this Frog had a subliminal effect on me that took some number of months to cause me to pull the trigger! ;-):-d
> 
> Better late than never, I always say. :-d
> 
> Anniversary "Gold Tornado" Frogman! :-! In all honesty, I had never seen this version in person, and wasn't sure if I'd keep it. But upon its arrival - I have to say, that color scheme is very well done!! I knew within about 10 seconds that I'd be keeping it!!


Huge conngrats.Amazing colorway.Keep up the good stuff


----------



## Time4Playnow

grinch_actual said:


> Sorry, not a G but I like posting here. Suunto Traverse Alpha. I have a ZULU/tacticool addiction which this one has not helped with.
> View attachment 13046449
> View attachment 13046451


Looks pretty good Grinch!! (for a Suunto....:-d)

Still planning to get the new Rangeman?


----------



## grinch_actual

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks pretty good Grinch!! (for a Suunto....:-d)
> 
> Still planning to get the new Rangeman?


Hell ya, but that price has to come down a bit.


----------



## Dave Horne

I'm new here and initially ordered the GW-5000 via Amazon in the US; I live in the Netherlands. I was sent the DW-5600 though the paperwork stated that it was the GW-5000. I sent it back and gave up for the moment of buying the GW-5000.

I ordered the GW-M5610 from an online site here in the Netherlands and it arrived the next day. I'll either travel to Japan for the GW-5000 or have a friend bring one back.

Here's a photo of my very recently acquired GW-M5610.


----------



## acadian

Time4Playnow said:


> I thought I was done buying D1000 Frogs. But, I think Kubr1ck's photos of this Frog had a subliminal effect on me that took some number of months to cause me to pull the trigger! ;-):-d
> 
> Better late than never, I always say. :-d
> 
> Anniversary "Gold Tornado" Frogman! :-! In all honesty, I had never seen this version in person, and wasn't sure if I'd keep it. But upon its arrival - I have to say, that color scheme is very well done!! I knew within about 10 seconds that I'd be keeping it!!


beautiful - love this guy


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I thought I was done buying D1000 Frogs. But, I think Kubr1ck's photos of this Frog had a subliminal effect on me that took some number of months to cause me to pull the trigger! ;-):-d
> 
> Better late than never, I always say. :-d
> 
> Anniversary "Gold Tornado" Frogman! :-! In all honesty, I had never seen this version in person, and wasn't sure if I'd keep it. But upon its arrival - I have to say, that color scheme is very well done!! I knew within about 10 seconds that I'd be keeping it!!


Looks great on you, man (dare I say it looks almost small on you, lol). Great choice, and I hope you enjoy it for many years.


----------



## kubr1ck

Picked up this pre-owned Pro Trek *PRT-30* from a seller in Japan. Released in 1996, and other than some scratches on the caseback, in excellent condition. Comfortably-sized stainless steel case, soft strap, and striking copper accents matched by the tinted LCD of the upper screen. Love this thing.


----------



## andyahs

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up this pre-owned Pro Trek *PRT-30* from a seller in Japan. Released in 1996, and other than some scratches on the caseback, in excellent condition. Comfortably-sized stainless steel case, soft strap, and striking copper accents matched by the tinted LCD of the upper screen. Love this thing.
> 
> View attachment 13048525
> 
> 
> View attachment 13048527
> 
> 
> View attachment 13048529
> 
> 
> View attachment 13048531


Very nice. I owned this one back in the day. Loved it.


----------



## Charles89

Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.

Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Charles89 said:


> Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.
> 
> Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.
> 
> View attachment 13048689


Hope they didn't overcharge you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hope they didn't overcharge you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I don't think it's possible to be undercharged for this piece. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> I don't think it's possible to be undercharged for this piece. :-d


If it's a casio dealer I don't believe they can overcharge over retail I thought?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> If it's a casio dealer I don't believe they can overcharge over retail I thought?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


True that. I guess I'd just be very surprised if any ADs still carry this piece unless it's pre-owned. I'd jump all over that so hard, lol.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> True that. I guess I'd just be very surprised if any ADs still carry this piece unless it's pre-owned. I'd jump all over that so hard, lol.


It looked untouched considering stickers still on it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

The pinnacle of squares major congrats.


----------



## Fergfour

My first Frog. (I did have a "Seaman" for a week or so)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Fergfour said:


> The pinnacle of squares major congrats.


I know it's titanium...but I also think this is the next pinnacle of the squares..








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Fair enough, the "next" pinnacle. But still, the only titanium square, and only 200 made, it's up there.


----------



## Steelerswit

Not a G, but definitely related. Have 10 of these coming in.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

And this I picked up at the post office today.

It's a special piece, thanks to Fergfour for sending her to a good loving home. 









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> And this I picked up at the post office today.
> 
> It's a special piece, thanks to Fergfour for sending her to a good loving home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


You're such a tease, Wit. Show us the watch! :-d


----------



## andyahs

Steelerswit said:


> And this I picked up at the post office today.
> 
> It's a special piece, thanks to Fergfour for sending her to a good loving home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Do we have a USPS box count thread?


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> You're such a tease, Wit. Show us the watch! :-d


Slowly, makes it all the more alluring.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

andyahs said:


> Do we have a USPS box count thread?


That would crash the site!

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Charles89

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.
> 
> Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.
> 
> View attachment 13048689
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they didn't overcharge you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Don't think I was "overcharged" but I did pay a slight premium on top of the RRP price, although to me, it was justifiable, since it's been 5 years since it was first silently released and it is brand new, comes with the Porter bag ?


----------



## pfmail

Steelerswit said:


> Slowly, makes it all the more alluring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


I need more quarters!


----------



## Steelerswit

pfmail said:


> I need more quarters!


With getting this, I do too!

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Charles89 said:


> Don't think I was "overcharged" but I did pay a slight premium on top of the RRP price, although to me, it was justifiable, since it's been 5 years since it was first silently released and it is brand new, comes with the Porter bag


You got lucky...congratulations this watch is rare because it's the only square titanium solid screw back they ever released...the components of the watch like the buttons are also titanium .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You got lucky...congratulations this watch is rare because it's the only square titanium solid screw back they ever released...the components of the watch like the buttons are also titanium .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's special because it's titanium (6-4 Ti). It's rare because they only made 200.
A screwback that weighs less than 60g is pretty nifty. One thing I noticed is you almost never see it in the wruw threads. I guess people keep them locked up or in a display case of something. They are expensive but there are plenty of G's 2 or 3 times more expensive these days.


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.
> 
> Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.
> 
> View attachment 13048689


My dream square - congrats!!!


----------



## Steelerswit

its a bit hard to take decent pics with a busted wing, so here are Fergfour's pics of the baby he sent me. DW-5600VTSSK, 1000 made.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Charles89 said:


> Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.
> 
> Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.
> 
> View attachment 13048689


Big congrats ! The coolest and rarest square 4 sure  Pls more photos


----------



## buster71

TJ Maxx was good to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmvette

You sexy thang...


----------



## Phreddo

Mudman

Again










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

Blackish...


----------



## HiggsBoson

Charles89 said:


> Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.
> 
> Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.
> 
> View attachment 13048689


I absolutely love this watch! :-!


----------



## HiggsBoson

My latest purchases are these two.
Now, according to the dealer, I should have them by end of April, early May. :-!
I know you shouldn't wish your life away...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

spikeyadrian said:


> My latest purchases are these two.
> Now, according to the dealer, I should have them by end of April, early May. :-!
> I know you shouldn't wish your life away...


Oh damn you May get them before I do...please post photos of them when you get them...I'll do the same.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Oh damn you May get them before I do...please post photos of them when you get them...I'll do the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Will do fella, I feel like a kid looking forward to Christmas! :-d


----------



## Phreddo

Got some hanging rods.










Oh, and a gold buckle for my white DW-5025D

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

Ok well, I haven’t bought a watch in almost 2 months. After contemplating a D1000 Frogman, I have decided on a Mint 200 MS Frogman from 2009, due to the smaller size, and the look, anxiously anticipating arrival....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri

OOOPS not relevant to subject.


----------



## Charles89

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently in Hong Kong for a short holiday, and walked past this beauty at a small boutique watch shop and it was starring at me. I couldn't go past the opportunity to own such unique and rare piece of the 5000 history.
> 
> Numbered 16x/200 GW-T5030C-1JR.
> 
> View attachment 13048689
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats ! The coolest and rarest square 4 sure  Pls more photos
Click to expand...

Here's more photos of the T5030. Although photos doesn't do it justice, because what I notice in person, is that the solar panel when turned to a specific angle, it has this burnt titanium coloured gradient through it, like blue-ish purple.






























And whilst I was overseas, this one came in the mail, I was surprised I was able to pick this up 5 years after release, at below the RRP.


----------



## kubr1ck

Charles89 said:


> Here's more photos of the T5030. Although photos doesn't do it justice, because what I notice in person, is that the solar panel when turned to a specific angle, it has this burnt titanium coloured gradient through it, like blue-ish purple.
> 
> View attachment 13058195
> 
> View attachment 13058197
> 
> View attachment 13058201
> 
> View attachment 13058203
> 
> 
> And whilst I was overseas, this one came in the mail, I was surprised I was able to pick this up 5 years after release, at below the RRP.
> 
> View attachment 13058205
> 
> View attachment 13058207
> 
> View attachment 13058209


You're killing me with these pieces, Charles. Killing me.


----------



## Steelerswit

Pawn shop steal. Looks brand new set to Tokyo time and hands and digital didn't match up. Me thinks someone got it as gift and couldn't figure it out and got what they could.

Even got another worthless warranty card to stuff in my G wallet.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> Pawn shop steal. Looks brand new set to Tokyo time and hands and digital didn't match up. Me thinks someone got it as gift and couldn't figure it out and got what they could.
> 
> Even got another worthless warranty card to stuff in my G wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Wow, very clean. Nice pick-up! And I love how we F17ers take advantage of the ignorance of the laymen who can't work their way around these pieces. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, very clean. Nice pick-up! And I love how we F17ers take advantage of the ignorance of the laymen who can't work their way around these pieces. :-d


their ignorance is my bliss~


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Finally it arrived this morning. An old one but hard to find (Well for me it was) it's going to look great next to my purple one raspberry one and possibly a pink one going to see if it's still available. And probably a lot of people might have this one but I think it's awsome









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Charles89 said:


> Here's more photos of the T5030. Although photos doesn't do it justice, because what I notice in person, is that the solar panel when turned to a specific angle, it has this burnt titanium coloured gradient through it, like blue-ish purple.
> 
> View attachment 13058195
> 
> View attachment 13058197
> 
> View attachment 13058201
> 
> View attachment 13058203
> 
> 
> And whilst I was overseas, this one came in the mail, I was surprised I was able to pick this up 5 years after release, at below the RRP.
> 
> View attachment 13058205
> 
> View attachment 13058207
> 
> View attachment 13058209


Sorry missed your post. 2 excellent and super classy Titaniums. Huge congrats. Great shots as well. Enjoy


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Added another bluetooth square to the assemblage today.

GB-5600B
















On my GB-5600AB which I bought new, I immediately put a 5610 resin band on it so as to preseve the resin band with fancy metal strap keeper. Since I am the second owner of this new to me GB-5600B, I have no reservations about wearing the OEM band with metal keeper. I rubbed the existing scratches out of the keeper with some sandpaper and then polished it up nice with some cape cod cloth.








The brushed SS caseback has a slightly beveled edge and appears thicker than the caseback of the GB-5600AB.








The younger and slightly more sophisticated GB-5600B next to the GB-5600AB. The lettering paint of the GB-5600B bezel has a slight glimmer to it compared to the matte finish of the GB-5600AB bezel lettering. The OEM bezel of the GB-5600AB is the exact same bezel of the DW-5600E, whereas the GB-5600B bezel is unique to that watch due to the shimmery paint. 
The bluetooth functions are slightly upgraded from the GB-5600AB to the GB-5600B, but are still fairly underwhelming. What sets these bluetooth squares apart from the rest of the G-Shock squares is the display. It looks like it is STN since the digits can be viewed clearly from nearly any angle, but I am not sure if it is indeed STN. The display clarity appears very similar to that of the GD-350 to me. Perhaps others can chime in on that comparison.


----------



## ricardomfs

Not new but almost, a lot of dirt, but for the age, it's almost new...after the proper cleaning will shine again

Does anyone has some tip for cleaning old resin bezels?


----------



## andyahs

Arrived


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ricardomfs said:


> Not new but almost, a lot of dirt, but for the age, it's almost new...after the proper cleaning will shine again
> 
> Does anyone has some tip for cleaning old resin bezels?


Try silicon oil...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Try silicon oil...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Insed water in others, but the final is a to much shinni bezel, and stays oiled a greased for a long time!
I don't one messed up with this one, impossible to find...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ricardomfs said:


> Insed water in others, but the final is a to much shinni bezel, and stays oiled a greased for a long time!
> I don't one messed up with this one, impossible to find...


I use a little to make it moist not shiny.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## steve399

Not new but a frog is hopping my way (DW-8201WC)


----------



## Steelerswit

Not a watch, but G related. 2.60 each.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC




----------



## BikerJeff

CollectorCol said:


> View attachment 13074963


Nice.... Is that the second Rangeman you've bought recently ?


----------



## CC

BikerJeff said:


> Nice.... Is that the second Rangeman you've bought recently ?


Yeah mate...


----------



## Catdogchicken

Fresh outta the box.


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## Fergfour

Pre-owned PRW-3100T, my 2nd Protrek (other is from 1999!). The STN display is stunningly crisp and the digits are huge. The titanium bracelet helps keep the weight down. Just a great watch overall that I've had my eyes on for over a year.


----------



## kubr1ck

Fergfour said:


> Pre-owned PRW-3100T, my 2nd Protrek (other is from 1999!). The STN display is stunningly crisp and the digits are huge. The titanium bracelet helps keep the weight down. Just a great watch overall that I've had my eyes on for over a year.
> 
> View attachment 13075375


A classic amongst modern Pro Treks. Love the slim profile on these. Congrats!


----------



## Leopold

Hi everyone! I purchased recently a G SHOCK 9400-1 in March this eyear! I am not a big fan watches (I had a Police watch before), untill I saw this watch! I need a watch like this: I work as a radio tower technician and I need to be in time in everything, and in my spare time I like to make running hiking trails in the mountains...
The watch looks very good and seems a strong watch! Is what I need
I do not know if the watch has a problem (probably is smarter then me 🙂 ), but yesterday I've tried the manual receive signal and it doesn't react as I was used to! The last auto received was 2 days ago.
The Mainflingen atomic watch is 1500 km in straight line (I live in Bucharest), and depending on radio conditions I get or not the signal (usually at 4 or 5 am)
I have tried all the possibilities, but the watch doesn't want to get manual receive signal, and I saw that the barometric sign that is always on the screen (the barometric alarm is off, the power saving off, the battery is full - like you see in the photos). 
If you know something about this type of issue, please let me know!


----------



## Byron2701

I don't have a Rangeman, so unfortunately I can't tell you if more Rangemen have this problem.

But I have several radio controlled watches and though I live half the way to the german radio station, I nearly never get the watches synchronized during the day. In the night it mostly works, but also not always. So imo you should just wait and be patient. 
Iif you think that you will have a problem with the accuracy without the signal: most of my Casio's are running with appr. +3 - 5 sec per month

BTW: I would switch on the power saving

Regards
Gerald



Leopold said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased recently a G SHOCK 9400-1 in March this eyear! I am not a big fan watches (I had a Police watch before), untill I saw this watch! I need a watch like this: I work as a radio tower technician and I need to be in time in everything, and in my spare time I like to make running hiking trails in the mountains...
> The watch looks very good and seems a strong watch! Is what I need
> I do not know if the watch has a problem (probably is smarter then me ? ), but yesterday I've tried the manual receive signal and it doesn't react as I was used to! The last auto received was 2 days ago.
> The Mainflingen atomic watch is 1500 km in straight line (I live in Bucharest), and depending on radio conditions I get or not the signal (usually at 4 or 5 am)
> I have tried all the possibilities, but the watch doesn't want to get manual receive signal, and I saw that the barometric sign that is always on the screen (the barometric alarm is off, the power saving off, the battery is full - like you see in the photos).
> If you know something about this type of issue, please let me know!


----------



## Thwizzit

Honestly, never thought I'd own a G-Shock as I don't really like digital watches but saw this analog/digital combo and totally fell in love and now have an awesome Work/Beater Watch so I guess I'm now officially a member of the Club


----------



## kenls

Leopold said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased recently a G SHOCK 9400-1 in March this eyear! I am not a big fan watches (I had a Police watch before), untill I saw this watch! I need a watch like this: I work as a radio tower technician and I need to be in time in everything, and in my spare time I like to make running hiking trails in the mountains...
> The watch looks very good and seems a strong watch! Is what I need
> I do not know if the watch has a problem (probably is smarter then me ? ), but yesterday I've tried the manual receive signal and it doesn't react as I was used to! The last auto received was 2 days ago.
> The Mainflingen atomic watch is 1500 km in straight line (I live in Bucharest), and depending on radio conditions I get or not the signal (usually at 4 or 5 am)
> I have tried all the possibilities, but the watch doesn't want to get manual receive signal, and I saw that the barometric sign that is always on the screen (the barometric alarm is off, the power saving off, the battery is full - like you see in the photos).
> If you know something about this type of issue, please let me know!


If I'm right, it looks to me like you have no signal. Have you tried another auto receive overnight ensuring that auto receive is turned on. When trying a manual receive, from experience, don't move the watch.


----------



## ricardomfs

A box full of goodies


----------



## Steelerswit

ricardomfs said:


> A box full of goodies


GA-1000 blue/white face is a serious score! best one in the line.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Leopold said:


> Hi everyone! I purchased recently a G SHOCK 9400-1 in March this eyear! I am not a big fan watches (I had a Police watch before), untill I saw this watch! I need a watch like this: I work as a radio tower technician and I need to be in time in everything, and in my spare time I like to make running hiking trails in the mountains...
> The watch looks very good and seems a strong watch! Is what I need
> I do not know if the watch has a problem (probably is smarter then me ? ), but yesterday I've tried the manual receive signal and it doesn't react as I was used to! The last auto received was 2 days ago.
> The Mainflingen atomic watch is 1500 km in straight line (I live in Bucharest), and depending on radio conditions I get or not the signal (usually at 4 or 5 am)
> I have tried all the possibilities, but the watch doesn't want to get manual receive signal, and I saw that the barometric sign that is always on the screen (the barometric alarm is off, the power saving off, the battery is full - like you see in the photos).
> If you know something about this type of issue, please let me know!


The 9400 Rangeman is a nice watch. The watch will not receive when the Baro Pressure Change Indicator is enabled. (i.e., when "Baro" is visible on the display) You must turn that OFF, then it will receive the Multiband 6 signal.

Also, read the manual. It will tell you exactly under what conditions the reception of the Multiband 6 signal will not work. ;-)


----------



## fagyalllo

GA-100BBN
















GW-7900








GW-M5610


----------



## bootzilla

Eh - my pic is terrible. I'll take a better one. But I did get TWO Gs in the mail today - a regular old 5600 to kick around with, and a one I have always wanted even if it is not terribly exciting - a DW6900-9


----------



## montregs

GW-5000-1JF, GW-6900-1JF and GW-M5610BC-1JF say hello!


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> The 9400 Rangeman is a nice watch. The watch will not receive when the Baro Pressure Change Indicator is enabled. (i.e., when "Baro" is visible on the display) You must turn that OFF, then it will receive the Multiband 6 signal.
> 
> Also, read the manual. It will tell you exactly under what conditions the reception of the Multiband 6 signal will not work. ;-)


Mine have been syncing fine with the baro graph displayed.


----------



## GaryK30

CollectorCol said:


> Mine have been syncing fine with the baro graph displayed.


He's talking about the pressure change indicator mode ("Baro" shown in text on the display).


----------



## CC

GaryK30 said:


> He's talking about the pressure change indicator mode ("Baro" shown in text on the display).


Ah, when in 'full' Baro mode via the crown button. Cheers.


----------



## Sir-Guy

I got this GW-6900 this last week from the sale on Amazon. It's not as legible as my 5610, nor as good a fit on my smaller wrist, but I do enjoy its '90s styling. It has a chunky, over-engineered feel to it, like I should wear it in a James Cameron sci-fi movie.


----------



## FarmeR57

Couple new G's this week from opposite ends of the spectrum for me.









Have been wanting a solar/atomic analog model and took an ebay chance on a used GWA1100-1A3. 
Was happy to find it in near-perfect condition and showing minimal signs of wear. Triple G and sapphire glass a welcome added bonus.









Still sorting its functions out but this ticked off several boxes for me. 
Very enjoyable to use and it wears great, being a bit smaller than I had expected. Only gripe is no light.















While I had chased the GWA, the second purchase was a sudden one. 
At the mall with time to kill, and local department store has 30% off all watches...









Had wanted a DW type module of some sort, but didn't currently want another square and then found this.
It does have the expected negative display viewing issues, and I am missing the auto-EL feature, but otherwise quite happy with it.















Being drawn to less colorful designs, the Red-Out collection wasn't on my radar, but the red with black trim plus silver/red lcd is very striking in person.
Price was right, plus I love the matte finish texture similar to my other 35th piece, a GA835A-1A.















the Odd Couple...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool. That red one’s display is a trip!


----------



## acadian

FarmeR57 said:


> While I had chased the GWA, the second purchase was a sudden one.
> At the mall with time to kill, and local department store has 30% off all watches...
> 
> Had wanted a DW type module of some sort, but didn't currently want another square and then found this.
> It does have the expected negative display viewing issues, and I am missing the auto-EL feature, but otherwise quite happy with it.
> 
> Being drawn to less colorful designs, the Red-Out collection wasn't on my radar, but the red with black trim plus silver/red lcd is very striking in person.
> Price was right, plus I love the matte finish texture similar to my other 35th piece, a GA835A-1A.
> 
> the Odd Couple...


Great pair.

An anniversary DW-5735 at 30% off is definitely hard to pass up.

Enjoy them. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Junky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

Definitely shiny! I never saw myself as a G-Shock guy, but found this at a local store for a good price. I've always gravitated toward dual-time watches and liked the Hublot-esque appearance of this one. I love it for travel since its so easy to change between time zones.

G-Shock by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Phreddo

Some Men In Mud, and a GAS-100

I'm surprised how much I'm digging the Mudmen, but the GAS is too big and probably going right back out the door.

Now I'm on the hunt for something in blue that won't break the bank.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan93civic




----------



## kubr1ck

Look what the Casio stork just dropped off: a pre-owned *DW-6400* "Gundam" (circa 1994). The previous owner must've kept this thing in a cryo-chamber bathing in amniotic fluid, because the dial and case are in near-mint condition. |>









A few love taps on the caseback, but I'll survive. :-d

















Definitely one of the coolest "oldie but a goodie"s I've picked up in a while.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Look what the Casio stork just dropped off: a pre-owned *DW-6400* "Gundam" (circa 1994). The previous owner must've kept this thing in a cryo-chamber bathing in amniotic fluid, because the dial and case are in near-mint condition. |>
> 
> View attachment 13084475
> 
> 
> Definitely one of the coolest "oldie but a goodie"s I've picked up in a while.


It looks like a robot!


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> It looks like a robot!


It got its nickname from the Japanese anime series from the 80s. Striking resemblance, no? :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

An OEM bezel is my latest arrival to complete my DW5700 restoration very satisfied with the finish.

















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

G-5600KG 4-Star, new bezel in mail from Pacparts.


----------



## Steelerswit

and found on fleabay for $10 total. was part of a Xmas box set. wasnt paying $99 for it and GD-100, so its a win.


----------



## Speedsterescu

Last Friday purchase - GWN Q1000 - 7AER
(R2-D2)









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

My GW-9400-1ER arrived. Here he is with his brothers...


----------



## James142

Just got this shiny beast yesterday.


----------



## MrMundy

something just came in today...
















i guess now i need 1 more to fill up the remaining slot (a 40th anniversary square in 5 years maybe?)


----------



## McCarthy

This is my second, the first one being a safe queen in new condition, this one will be my daily. I love "squares" with temperature and barometer functions. Wish they would come back!

Right now its taking a dive in one of my fish tanks. Well, no fish in this one yet but plenty of carpet. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

McCarthy said:


> This is my second, the first one being a safe queen in new condition, this one will be my daily. I love "squares" with temperature and barometer functions. Wish they would come back!
> 
> Right now its taking a dive in one of my fish tanks. Well, no fish in this one yet but plenty of carpet. :-d


nice, what are going to put in it? size? i have a 210usg African Rift tank.


----------



## Steelerswit

been watching this for a few weeks now. started at $60, dropped to 55, then 50, lots of watchers, then 45-sure to sell,,,,days go by, dropped to $40 with free priority shipping. Mrs. Wit said snag it now and PO a lot of people....i love her~


----------



## James142

That's money 💲💲🤑💲💲!



Steelerswit said:


>


----------



## Steelerswit

James142 said:


> That's money !


For not a lot of money. Didn't need it, looked cool, and as inexpensive as it was, why not. A regular 6900 costs that much.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

McCarthy said:


> This is my second, the first one being a safe queen in new condition, this one will be my daily. I love "squares" with temperature and barometer functions. Wish they would come back!
> 
> Right now its taking a dive in one of my fish tanks. Well, no fish in this one yet but plenty of carpet. :-d


Put some cardinals, clouds, Brazilian tetra I ...think you're set

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## McCarthy

That's my kitchen Iwagumi with some San Sui stone. Testing facility for my main tank in the living room.

I will put Rummynose Rasbora and Royal Blue Orange Eye Tiger shrimp in it.


----------



## Facelessman

Got this from tokyo last week. awg-m100sbc-1ajf





I find that combi bracelet is really good. Love it


----------



## James142

Facelessman said:


> I find that combi bracelet is really good. Love it


Yeah I put a combi on mine, and I really like it. 

Congrats!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GMWB5000TFC









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

5 more, not shiny ate all, 3 of them for parts


----------



## acadian

Good "mail call" day at the office 

View attachment 13089333


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> Good "mail call" day at the office
> 
> View attachment 13089333
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tease shot,,,,i thought i was the only to do that~

who fainted in the background?


----------



## Steelerswit

Left, the original from the 10K. Right the unworn new shelf queen. Don't know how many there are of these, but they weren't sold, only earned. Neverquit.org









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## acadian

Steelerswit said:


> who fainted in the background?


Lol. That's my coworker. He likes to run his chair low and cross his feet.

It actually does look like someone who is passed out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> It actually does look like someone who is passed out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


<a href="https://youtu.be/brIuZSSGX30" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">




Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> Good "mail call" day at the office
> 
> View attachment 13089333
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your picture is not visible to me. When I click on the attachment link it says "Invalid attachment."


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> Your picture is not visible to me. When I click on the attachment link it says "Invalid attachment."


Something is going on with the forums right now...I'm also getting many broken images


----------



## Steelerswit

i saw it earlier, but not now. must be the newsletter drawing in millions of views~


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> Something is going on with the forums right now...I'm also getting many broken images


Yes, it seems like every month or two the forum goes haywire with a similar problem.


----------



## Olyeller68

This one just arrived today!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701

First picture of my latest one ;-)
More pictures in 1 week, 2 weeks, ...


----------



## acadian

Sample of my mail call yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage

acadian said:


> Sample of my mail call yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice haul! Solid crew there, especially that minty fresh looking 5000-1JF.


----------



## acadian

tommy.arashikage said:


> Nice haul! Solid crew there, especially that minty fresh looking 5000-1JF.


Thank you my friend. I'm super stoked to add these to my collection of squares - especially the DW-5000-1JF. I have to thank a special form member for this one (you know who you are).

One day I'll find an original DW-5000C without having to go broke ;o)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I had fun restoring a DW5600c 9v and everyone knows about the Steel and Gold square arrival which completed my Trio lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Scarf came in today and got something to scarf on... LOL










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## m1ckDELTA

The inevitable. The classic...


----------



## ads1987

New to me GS-310 GIEZ. Way smaller than I was expecting, but it's my first screwback G and I'm quite pleased.


----------



## fcasoli

My brother, with this lamp can charge at home during the night


----------



## m1ckDELTA

Steelerswit said:


> Scarf came in today and got something to scarf on... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## fcasoli

3 CD + 2 DVD


----------



## acadian

What could possibly be in this box









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfmail

acadian said:


> What could possibly be in this box
> 
> View attachment 13093909
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send it to me, I'll tell you. LOL!


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Thank you my friend. I'm super stoked to add these to my collection of squares - especially the DW-5000-1JF. I have to thank a special form member for this one (you know who you are).
> 
> One day I'll find an original DW-5000C without having to go broke ;o)


The 5000-1JF looks right at home. :-!

Congrats on all your new squares. Big haul indeed. (I've had my eye on that same negative display model!)


----------



## acadian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> View attachment 13094839
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. Does this one have the same "metallic grid" display as the others? It looks like it does, but just want to confirm.


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> Looks awesome. Does this one have the same "metallic grid" display as the others? It looks like it does, but just want to confirm.


you mean the doted LCD? it indeed does. So glad I scored this one - I wasn't sure at first but the gold sold me. I cannot wait to get the 5035D to compare.

I cannot stop looking at it!


----------



## cainey

The arrived for me yesterday...


----------



## mtb2104

The right one.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Is this shiny enough?! ;-)


----------



## brandon\

I've hit the upper size limit of watches for me I think.


----------



## system11

I needed something I could wear out cycling and gardening without worrying, Rangeman seemed the perfect choice.


----------



## Byron2701

Arrived today 

So this is how G´s felt 30 years ago when I was too young and had no money? :think:









and why the h..l don´t they use this material for all their straps? Shame on you Casio


----------



## valuewatchguy

GPW2000-1a









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Horne

A follow-up. I wore this GW-5610 for almost a month. I sent it back today. While I liked the watch, it was a tad too big and a tad too thick for my modest wrist.

I'm back to wearing my F-91W. I gave this my best shot.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Dave Horne said:


> A follow-up. I wore this GW-5610 for almost a month. I sent it back today. While I liked the watch, it was a tad too big and a tad too thick for my modest wrist.
> 
> I'm back to wearing my F-91W. I gave this my best shot.


Can you send it back after wearing a month?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Just came in

GA-800









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## ads1987

Postman was good to me today. 









Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Despite the crappy light and awful neg display I really liked the look of this AWG.
Arrived today and not disappointed...









Just need to find a small screwdriver to utilise the strap from this cheap(ish) eBay pickup from a while ago....


----------



## Fookus

black stealth

gwm5610bc


----------



## andreas_mw

system11 said:


> I needed something I could wear out cycling and gardening without worrying, Rangeman seemed the perfect choice.


What the article ?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mail came today from Japan a very nice DW5600C-9B









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wookiee2cu

My first G-Shock was a GA1000FC-1A which I picked up a few years ago but I was ready for a new one and wanted a stainless steel colored one this go around to wear at work... something a little more dressier. I was looking at the MTG-S1000D-1AJF but then I made the mistake of stumbling across the MTG-G1000D-1AJF. Received it last week and couldn't be happier!couldn't be happier!


----------



## Steelerswit

Still in honeymoon stage.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## VIA4321

Steelerswit said:


> Still in honeymoon stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


So desperate to snag one of these on its U.K. release, I think G-Shock UK and flagship store are fed up with me calling by now.

Quick question : are the bezel and straps in the softer resin like the GW5000 or the more common version as found on the 5610/5600?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

At the orthodontist with my son now, so I can't do a, side by side at the moment but it's comfortable. When I get home I'll do a side by side for you. With pics. 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

It's the same as the 5610. The 5000 is definitely softer. First pic 5035 and 5610, second to the 5000.


VIA4321 said:


> So desperate to snag one of these on its U.K. release, I think G-Shock UK and flagship store are fed up with me calling by now.
> 
> Quick question : are the bezel and straps in the softer resin like the GW5000 or the more common version as found on the 5610/5600?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## dmhines

My first G-SHOCK ... 5610 ...


----------



## VIA4321

Steelerswit said:


> It's the same as the 5610. The 5000 is definitely softer. First pic 5035 and 5610, second to the 5000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Thought as much, shame, I could always swap out the bands if I get my hands on one.
Thanks for the comparison shots and the response.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Any time, I may be a smartazz trouble maker, but I try to help in between causing hate and discontent 


VIA4321 said:


> Thought as much, shame, I could always swap out the bands if I get my hands on one.
> Thanks for the comparison shots and the response.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Certified G

Ok, I'm blown away. Just received a DW-8201GF-8GF from a fellow member on fleabay....You know who you are....Wow, just wow. New resin---
































































Old resin-








With his new friend-

































In a year + of G-Shock hunting this is the most stoked I've been...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Certified G said:


> Ok, I'm blown away. Just received a DW-8201GF-8GF from a fellow member on fleabay....You know who you are....Wow, just wow. New resin---


Great looking Frog, Man. :-d Has a very cool industrial look to it. Enjoy!


----------



## Charles89

Picked up this little gem today. G-5600CC.

Got it for about $30 USD, in mint condition, with tin and tag, because the seller thought the battery in the watch was dead and need replacing. But having read many threads on here, we all know what was up...

Anyway, 10mins after I picked it up, had my arm in the sun while driving home, and there she was, awake!


----------



## Steelerswit

you should be ashamed of yourself. 30 lashes with a spaghetti noodle~


----------



## Bulldog

Steelerswit said:


> you should be ashamed of yourself. 30 lashes with a spaghetti noodle~


Exactly, I am waiting for someone to come along and say @charles89 should have told the guy to charge the battery because the watch is solar and then not buy it. Once again I have no sympathy, sellers should know their product and if they don't then that is on them.


----------



## Steelerswit

Bulldog said:


> Exactly, I am waiting for someone to come along and say @charles89 should have told the guy to charge the battery because the watch is solar and then not buy it. Once again I have no sympathy, sellers should know their product and if they don't then that is on them.


I know really, where are the ethics today? Oh, wait, ebay there are none. Like the GST-S100G I got for $119 when they sell 250-280. I need to be scolded. Heck, even paying retail for a 5035 when they are selling for more.... And let's not even go to the GMW-B Goldie!

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Continuing my vintage Master of G kick, this Wademan *DW-9800NKJ-3JR* arrived today. 1999 release, but I was fortunate enough to find one NOS. |>









Olive drab resin against a stainless steel and titanium construction. This thing has a beastly wrist presence but is as light as a feather.









Gotta love that sawtooth rotating bezel. |>









Notable is the camouflage canvas keeper and a particularly high-quality titanium buckle with polished and brushed elements.









But the best part of all is the titanium caseback, sportin' what appears to be a boar dressed like a firefighter clomping around in big ol' boots and wielding a fireman's axe. :-d









Note also the giant bendy wrist wings, which add to the comfort level of this beast. :-!


----------



## Steelerswit

great find again!


have i said i hate you lately?


----------



## kubr1ck

Steelerswit said:


> great find again!
> 
> have i said i hate you lately?


Don't be jealous of me, Wit. This ain't no $1200 square. ;-)


----------



## Steelerswit

I don't care about those, I like the rare and odd. You've seen some of my stranger models.


kubr1ck said:


> Don't be jealous of me, Wit. This ain't no $1200 square. ;-)


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Charles89

Steelerswit said:


> I know really, where are the ethics today? Oh, wait, ebay there are none. Like the GST-S100G I got for $119 when they sell 250-280. I need to be scolded. Heck, even paying retail for a 5035 when they are selling for more.... And let's not even go to the GMW-B Goldie!
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Haha weren't you the one that got the GW-M5610 for the price of a DW-5600? 

I feel like it's these deals that makes collecting so much more fun, every watch has its own story. And to know that I've paid below the price for a set of bezel and band for an entire watch is such a great feeling lol.


----------



## Steelerswit

Yep, that was me and the Ethics Czar cursing me out.


Charles89 said:


> Haha weren't you the one that got the GW-M5610 for the price of a DW-5600?
> 
> I feel like it's these deals that makes collecting so much more fun, every watch has its own story. And to know that I've paid below the price for a set of bezel and band for an entire watch is such a great feeling lol.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Charles89

Steelerswit said:


> Yep, that was me and the Ethics Czar cursing me out.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


While I'm just learning from the best


----------



## Steelerswit

Charles89 said:


> While I'm just learning from the best


----------



## VIA4321

Charles89 said:


> Picked up this little gem today. G-5600CC.
> 
> Got it for about $30 USD, in mint condition, with tin and tag, because the seller thought the battery in the watch was dead and need replacing. But having read many threads on here, we all know what was up...
> 
> Anyway, 10mins after I picked it up, had my arm in the sun while driving home, and there she was, awake!
> 
> View attachment 13141351


She's a beauty, what a catch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Feeling a bit rough today, cold symptoms, so spent most of the day chilling in bed.
Told the wife to take my phone off me next time...

Ordered:









Ordered:


----------



## VIA4321

CC said:


> Feeling a bit rough today, cold symptoms, so spent most of the day chilling in bed.
> Told the wife to take my phone off me next time...
> 
> Ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13142741
> 
> 
> Ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13142743


I can diagnose that you have a case of g-shockitus, brought on by a lack of recent watch purchases, you have already inadvertently worked out the cure and so should be feeling better shortly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

I feel that... In the wallet. I was out a month with a torn shoulder, nothing but ebay and TV. After the surgery I will have to glue my fingers together.


CC said:


> Feeling a bit rough today, cold symptoms, so spent most of the day chilling in bed.
> Told the wife to take my phone off me next time...
> 
> Ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13142741
> 
> 
> Ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13142743


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

PS, is that the GST-S100G? 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC

Steelerswit said:


> PS, is that the GST-S100G?
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Not sure on the model but for £75 it would of been rude not to ;-)


----------



## Steelerswit

CC said:


> Not sure on the model but for £75 it would of been rude not to ;-)


Black and gold?

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC

Steelerswit said:


> PS, is that the GST-S100G?
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Looks like a S-300


----------



## Mercs

My first G! AWGM100B. This style just grabbed me when I saw a review for it awhile ago, and it's supposedly one of the smaller models. Saw it listed on the Bay and made an offer for $65... It's on its way home now 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Great buy and you can adjust that minute hand as soon as you get it.


----------



## Steelerswit

G Steel










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC

Congrats!

And now I understand your interest in the model number.


----------



## CC




----------



## VIA4321

Finally have my first screw back 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Old G, but new to me. Love this beast. :-!


----------



## acadian

My other PRW-6600 showed up today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

CC said:


> Congrats!
> 
> And now I understand your interest in the model number.


You are going to love this G.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC

Was about to ask how you're liking it.

Mine feels great, very nice size & fit. If it had MB6 it would be perfect.


----------



## Steelerswit

It definitely has weight to it. Feels great. Finally got it charged up by non Casio method.



CC said:


> Was about to ask how you're liking it.
> 
> Mine feels great, very nice size & fit. If it had MB6 it would be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 13145329












Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Charles89

VIA4321 said:


> Finally have my first screw back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one on eBay from Japan, don't think mine is ever coming, gonna have to ask for my money back from Paypal..


----------



## Charles89

Steelerswit said:


> CC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> And now I understand your interest in the model number.
> 
> 
> 
> You are going to love this G.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator
Click to expand...

This is mine, got it from the missus as a gift. And it is still my favourite among my other stainless steels. This is the only thing that stops me from buying a MTG.

And of course, I love it, they are so classy!


----------



## Steelerswit

Charles89 said:


> This is mine, got it from the missus as a gift. And it is still my favourite among my other stainless steels. This is the only thing that stops me from buying a MTG.
> 
> And of course, I love it, they are so classy!
> 
> View attachment 13145445


Just got this and it's soooo everything ~

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## VIA4321

Charles89 said:


> I ordered one on eBay from Japan, don't think mine is ever coming, gonna have to ask for my money back from Paypal..


I feel your pain, at least with PayPal getting a refund shouldn't be too difficult.
I don't know how reliable this member would be in helping you source a 5035, but may be worth a try.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

VIA4321 said:


> I feel your pain, at least with PayPal getting a refund shouldn't be too difficult.
> I don't know how reliable this member would be in helping you source a 5035, but may be worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I can attest to bulldogs character. He hooked me up with the 5035D.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## nsx_23

Just picked this up used; was basically unworn.


----------



## CanonMan

Steelerswit said:


> I can attest to bulldogs character. He hooked me up with the 5035D.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


He's been around longer than me, defo a long serving member and generally the pirates tend not to stick around.

Huawei Mate 10 Pro doing the shnizz


----------



## CC

Very happy...


----------



## The Stalker

After 12 days in customs, and a hefty £146 fee paid to Her Majesty, my Frogman is finally here.


----------



## VIA4321

The Stalker said:


> After 12 days in customs, and a hefty £146 fee paid to Her Majesty, my Frogman is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13147425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13147431


Nothing like handing over your pound of flesh to the Government, makes you so happy we have one of the highest rates of purchase tax in the developed world!
Don't let this put you off enjoying your lovely froggy though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

The Stalker said:


> After 12 days in customs, and a hefty £146 fee paid to Her Majesty, my Frogman is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13147425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13147431


I also paid this amount to import from Australia, my first Tiffany. But I lost this tax opening the box...


----------



## briang583

My latest









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

The Stalker said:


> After 12 days in customs, and a hefty £146 fee paid to Her Majesty, my Frogman is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13147425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13147431


Every time I buy things from outside Europe the seller seems to miss a '0' from the value.
Strange...


----------



## Steelerswit

Ouch! And double ouch!


The Stalker said:


> After 12 days in customs, and a hefty £146 fee paid to Her Majesty, my Frogman is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13147425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13147431


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

There is one seller on fleabay from Japan that always marks as gift and wraps it in nice paper to look like a gift. Even though the US doesn't pay VAT (yet) it's nice and great for those that get dipped in the money disolving vat.


CC said:


> Every time I buy things from outside Europe the seller seems to miss a '0' from the value.
> Strange...


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## The Stalker

fcasoli said:


> The Stalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 12 days in customs, and a hefty £146 fee paid to Her Majesty, my Frogman is finally here.
> 
> View attachment 13147425
> 
> 
> View attachment 13147431
> 
> 
> 
> I also paid this amount to import from Australia, my first Tiffany. But I lost this tax opening the box...
Click to expand...

Same here. As soon as I had the froggie on my wrist, all thoughts of those fees were forgotten about.


----------



## jlauwrence2

GW-9400DCJ-1


----------



## Steelerswit

a little project baby G. found at goodwill, $22. battery and buff and see what becomes of her.


----------



## Steelerswit

Not new, not shiny, but she is mine. DW-5600C









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## CC

I'll add this stunner to the thread...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Steelerswit said:


> Not new, not shiny, but she is mine. DW-5600C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


I saw this but i can't be greedy I already had one. Mine says hello.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Unless you were in south jersey you did not see it. Got from Offer Up. $50.


Cowboy Bebop said:


> I saw this but i can't be greedy I already had one. Mine says hello.
> View attachment 13169885
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## gnus411

GW-M5610MD-7. Nice and clean for the summer.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Not a G-Shock but a beautiful watch!


----------



## Nolander

I just got this one. The original was my first g-shock when I was in 8th grade. I wore it exclusively for years. When I came across this "re-release ", I thought I just had to have it. Well, it's on my wrist as of yesterday. It feels small compared to what I am used to, but I love it for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Cabatisto

Nolander said:


> I just got this one. The original was my first g-shock when I was in 8th grade. I wore it exclusively for years. When I came across this "re-release ", I thought I just had to have it. Well, it's on my wrist as of yesterday. It feels small compared to what I am used to, but I love it for nostalgic reasons.


I have this too. It has been staying in a drawer for the last 20 years and it's still running on the same battery. Every now and then I look at it to see whether it's off or not lol


----------



## The Stalker

Bought this MTG-G1000D-1A2ER from the Casio Outlet, reduced from £1100 to £550. Couldn't resist at that price.


----------



## dramanet

Nolander said:


> I just got this one. The original was my first g-shock when I was in 8th grade. I wore it exclusively for years. When I came across this "re-release ", I thought I just had to have it. Well, it's on my wrist as of yesterday. It feels small compared to what I am used to, but I love it for nostalgic reasons.


I picked one up too,love how clear the display is on this and how comfortable it is on the wrist


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The Stalker said:


> Bought this MTG-G1000D-1A2ER from the Casio Outlet, reduced from £1100 to £550. Couldn't resist at that price.
> View attachment 13182503
> View attachment 13182511


You lucky man...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago

This one is pretty darn near perfect to me. Even tried the 5000 strap and prefer the stock 5610 one. Very tired of fussing with mechanical watches. This watch is refreshingly comfortable and trouble free so far.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

tomchicago said:


> This one is pretty darn near perfect to me. Even tried the 5000 strap and prefer the stock 5610 one. Very tired of fussing with mechanical watches. This watch is refreshingly comfortable and trouble free so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know how you feel. I haven't worn a mechanical in weeks. I look at my radio controlled squares and marvel at how accurate they are, ready to be worn at a moment's glance.


----------



## Nolander

dramanet said:


> I picked one up too,love how clear the display is on this and how comfortable it is on the wrist


Yes, I agree. I great display and very comfortable.


----------



## tomchicago

I think this is a great case design. I feel Casio pushed the dimensions of the round case way, way, way too much in subsequent years. This design was the best of the rounds (original usually is). I ordered the 35th anniv version of this will post when/if ever shows up.



dramanet said:


> I picked one up too,love how clear the display is on this and how comfortable it is on the wrist


----------



## MrMundy

when buying a ready made G is too mainstream...:-d


----------



## Jasabor

G-9300 Muddie. Always had the thought of being it too big for me. It is big,but to my surprise,not too big. Just about perfect. And for my the first sensor watch.


----------



## Mercs

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13187493
> 
> 
> G-9300 Muddie. Always had the thought of being it too big for me. It is big,but to my surprise,not too big. Just about perfect. And for my the first sensor watch.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mercs

tomchicago said:


> This one is pretty darn near perfect to me. Even tried the 5000 strap and prefer the stock 5610 one. Very tired of fussing with mechanical watches. This watch is refreshingly comfortable and trouble free so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I thought the same when I put my first G on, it's so comfortable! I still enjoy winding up an automatic for occasions but find myself wearing the G more and more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Mercs said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Time4Playnow

PRW-3510FC


----------



## SeeD

My new G. Although quite disappointed in the strap. Jaysand Kays to the rescue. 🙂


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Got these delivered yesterday nothing special but I had have them  specially the zombie slayer watch. The gdx-6900 I thought my black one mite be lonely lol










G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Aussiehoudini

I just bought one of these which I got for a bargain. I haven't decided yet whether to keep it, gift it or sell it for a small profit.....


----------



## acadian

Time4Playnow said:


> PRW-3510FC


that's really nice - congrats!


----------



## fcasoli

Capacitor battery for my holdest Citizen, cannot gain full charge...
The capacitor is a normal rechargeable battery with a plate bonded on negative side, rare for the caliber E210


----------



## Byron2701

GMW-B5000D









Already started to reduce the shine effect


----------



## nsx_23

Watch looks bigger than it artually is on my wrist lol.


----------



## Kohe321

My new G-Shock 5610BC just arrived. Have to say that Chino-Watch was excellent to buy from. In fact, I have a GW5000 incoming from them as we speak, as well.


----------



## fcasoli

Big boss


----------



## Fridaysniper

Mine was this little Casio. Paid £80 or thereabouts and even though I was ambivalent about it at first it's growing on me now.


----------



## rmeron

GLS5600, love her, can't seem to take her off my wrist.


----------



## CC

Can't argue at a half priced MM...


----------



## arogle1stus

Hey Casio owners:
Need to pick your collective brains.
I have 2 Casio PRG270's Pro Trek
Is there an alternative band avail-
able? Straps just wont stay in keepers.
Tail of strap comes out not constantly
but enuff to be a pain. Please PM me
if you have info.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## kennkez

Very nice in person


----------



## CADirk

CC said:


> Can't argue at a half priced MM...


Couldn't argue either at a similar discount on a frogman.
Probably won't use many of the features, but if Casio ever is going to release a module 3410/rangeman equivalent in a frogman gwf-d1000 casing, but slightly smaller (46-48mm wide, 15-16mm thick and the same materials and build quality) they have at least one customer.
The frogman makes the rangeman feel like a cheap toy.


----------



## lvdb

In love with this shiny metal beast!


----------



## Certified G

Taking a temporary break from the new D1000 with a watch I acquired today. It's beat up, scratched, scraped, but I like the character. I had this Gulfmaster v1 in the black and gold before, but it was just too blingy.

Only problem is, the watch smells like it was stored in a ziplock bag with Simple Green. I have scrubbed with toothbrush, soaked in dish washing detergent, still stinks....Any suggestions??


----------



## andyahs

Certified G said:


> Taking a temporary break from the new D1000 with a watch I acquired today. It's beat up, scratched, scraped, but I like the character. I had this Gulfmaster v1 in the black and gold before, but it was just too blingy.
> 
> Only problem is, the watch smells like it was stored in a ziplock bag with Simple Green. I have scrubbed with toothbrush, soaked in dish washing detergent, still stinks....Any suggestions??


Baking soda.


----------



## dirkpitt73

CADirk said:


> Couldn't argue either at a similar discount on a frogman.
> Probably won't use many of the features, but if Casio ever is going to release a module 3410/rangeman equivalent in a frogman gwf-d1000 casing, but slightly smaller (46-48mm wide, 15-16mm thick and the same materials and build quality) they have at least one customer.
> The frogman makes the rangeman feel like a cheap toy.
> 
> View attachment 13201829


What Froggy is that? Love the yellow lettering.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

dirkpitt73 said:


> What Froggy is that? Love the yellow lettering.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's a GWF-D1000NV-2ER (EU version)

It seems they are selling the last of the stock, i contacted Casio in the Netherlands about this one last week, and they told me the NV/blue-yellow version is no longer available in the current collection.


----------



## brandon\

Certified G said:


> Taking a temporary break from the new D1000 with a watch I acquired today. It's beat up, scratched, scraped, but I like the character. I had this Gulfmaster v1 in the black and gold before, but it was just too blingy.
> 
> Only problem is, the watch smells like it was stored in a ziplock bag with Simple Green. I have scrubbed with toothbrush, soaked in dish washing detergent, still stinks....Any suggestions??


I'm not sure what Simple Green is. But my GWG1000 showed up reeking of cologne or Axe Body Spray. I just wore it in the shower for about a week and a half and it finally went away.


----------



## CC

brandon\ said:


> I just wore it in the shower...


Very brave...


----------



## Certified G

I'm going to soak it in baking soda water later today, it's either Simple Green or Off insect repellent, can't decide which, but it's a strong odor ?


----------



## javylsu

Immediately went from package to wrist. This has claimed "favorite watch" status (doesn't hurt that cobalt blue is my favorite color, and I drive a Toyota FJ Cruiser).


----------



## brandon\

The Froggie.


----------



## Rocat

Certified G said:


> I'm going to soak it in baking soda water later today, it's either Simple Green or Off insect repellent, can't decide which, but it's a strong odor &#55358;&#56610;


Resin that stinks will not be remedied by soaking it in baking soda water or anything. The liquid will just keep the smell within the resin. Setting out in hot sunny weather doesnt work either. Trust me. I've bought enough used G-Shocks that smell like cigars, cologne, nasty body odor, or a twenty-something that thinks everyone wears a ton of Axe body spray to know the only way to remedy the stink is to buy new resin.


----------



## Rocat

double post


----------



## kubr1ck

javylsu said:


> Immediately went from package to wrist. This has claimed "favorite watch" status (doesn't hurt that cobalt blue is my favorite color, and I drive a Toyota FJ Cruiser).


Oh man, you need to post a shot of the GPR with your FJ! Congrats on the pick up. |>


----------



## Sir-Guy

@javylsu, that looks really cool with the blue strap. I didn’t know they came in that color. Have any wrist shots? Nice grab!


----------



## javylsu

kubr1ck said:


> Oh man, you need to post a shot of the GPR with your FJ! Congrats on the pick up. |>


Thanks! A pic with the FJ was one of my ideas... Hopefully tomorrow.



Sir-Guy said:


> @javylsu, that looks really cool with the blue strap. I didn't know they came in that color. Have any wrist shots? Nice grab!


 Thanks! These are the only two I have so far...


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very nice! That blue really pops, and I think complements the red lettering as well. Wear it in good health! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ottovonn

Certified G said:


> I'm going to soak it in baking soda water later today, it's either Simple Green or Off insect repellent, can't decide which, but it's a strong odor ?


If it's insect repellent, that stuff doesn't come off the resin. It stains it. I damaged one of my G-Shocks, a Mudman G-9300, with bug repellent a long time ago. Never again. :<


----------



## Jasabor

GW-2310FB-1B4ER. Fire Package 2018. Odd enough,i does not come in a nice trunk,like the Japanese version. But to be honest,i dont care for that,too much. The looks making it good. That black with the orange accents. A real stunner.


----------



## przypadek

It was a long wait from Japan, but worth it!


----------



## Charles89

Won it on eBay for a good price. Used but it's mint condition, leather band is still perfect. 14th square.


----------



## sticky

Just picked up my new Mudmaster today and it's a big lad.


----------



## Caymadian

Just arrived. Wanted something that can take a beating and require minimal maintenance, I don't think I'll be disappointed!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Congrats, @Caymadian! Nice watch, and it’s an awesome fit for your wrist. My favorite one so far too.


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Olyeller68

Just got back from Japan. This one came home with me.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs




----------



## Phreddo

One was a pure impulse, the other is strictly catch and release.

The G-5600KG and a GW-225C Master Blue.

This is my fifth attempt at a Frogman, and the first I've had in titanium & solar.

This thing is ridiculously light.










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Phreddo said:


> One was a pure impulse, the other is strictly catch and release.
> 
> The G-5600KG and a GW-225C Master Blue.
> 
> This is my third attempt at a Frogman, and the first I've had in titanium & solar.
> 
> This thing is ridiculously light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


damn those are two awesome scores - congrats!


----------



## spicynoodle

Picked up my first G-Shock yesterday, a 9400-1 Rangeman, and I love it. It instantly felt like mine, and I hardly notice it on my wrist because it's so delightfully lightweight -- even when wearing it while sleeping. Can't believe I waited this long to get one!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Dadpool said:


> Picked up my first G-Shock yesterday, a 9400-1 Rangeman, and I love it. *It instantly felt like mine,*


I find something very compelling about this statement. It's hard to articulate but I think I know what you mean about that sentiment!  Looks great on you. I'd wear one but it's too big for my wrist. Cool watch!


----------



## Matt Stone

Not technically a G, but loving the new PRG650! First Neon Illumination Casio, love this. Also the first watch I've bought with funds from flipping one. Feel like I've just taken my first steps into a much larger world. Or some kind of addiction...





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Just found this for $12.97 shipped couldn't pass it up.





















Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Rgootee

Marine White and Origin Gold :roll:


----------



## dirkpitt73

I've got tons of G's but somehow never had a 5610. Problem remedied, I love it. Same module as the 5000 but lighter and the red accent ring really makes it pop!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

Recently bought a GWN1000B-1B in rough shape for a "beater". The resin reeks of something, maybe insect spray. Couldn't get rid of the smell, so ordered new strap, in navy blue. I think the combo of black and blue works well. Might end up replacing the bezel too...


----------



## bmfang

G-LIDE GLS-5600CL-7

Half of the MSRP at a bricks & mortar shop which is not too shabby considering these have been out in the Australian market for less than a year.

Told myself that I'd never get a G-Shock but then I realised how much cash I'd be in the money for if I beat up my Ball EH NEDU 7750 chrono and it required a service/refinish as a result ($5 for battery in a G-Shock and my time vs a 2-3 month wait sending it back to Ball's Australian distributor's workshop and a $750 bill). The value for money in a horological sense is astounding compared with even the cheapest mechanical Seiko 5 or an expensive Rolex.

Would have preferred black or brown, but the white and grey cloth strap combo isn't too shabby if I do say so myself. This might become my daily beater instead of my mechanicals here on in.

Now wanting one of the squares with Tough Solar and MB6 (so a GW-M5610 or a GWX-5600) for an even more low maintenance option...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701

o| I did it again o|


----------



## andyahs

Just arrived in New condition from eBay from a seller who got it for his son as a Navy Seal but he joined the Special Forces. Great price too.


----------



## Steelerswit

Just arrived. 2015 ICERC.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Fergfour

Tried to time these deliveries with my new address. Supposed to move in tomorrow but they arrived today so I had to drive over and check the mailbox and there they were. An Oceanus T100 with titanium case/bracelet and sapphire crystal (bezel needs a little cape cod cloth), and a DW5035D square. Wow on both counts!


----------



## Rocat

The Digital watch bug hit again. 

Inbound from a fellow member is a G-7900-1 and a DW-5750E. This is the third time I've bought the G-7900 in black. I've had the green version twice and the red and blue each one time. I was intrigued by the 5750E when it came out but I was not willing to pay $100USD for it. 

Looking forward to the watches when they arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## Steelerswit

Found this at one of my spots I like to hunt at. Wanted another fun color G for a fun summer day off watch, and for just under $26, I had to snag it.

GA-310-4A




















Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Byron2701

5th screwback since middle of March and my 1st anniversary G-Shock

LOVE the colors, but still have to say that light is on the wrong button ;-)


----------



## Sir-Guy

I got this GW-6900 a few months ago, but I only just swapped out its strap for a GW-5000 one. Fits much better and I like wearing it now. So it feels like a new watch because it was mostly on the windowsill before!


----------



## nsx_23

My old Suunto died so I picked this up as my new outdoors watch.


----------



## geekgeek

Already have a regular 5600 but just couldn't resist the shiny chrome and reverse LCD on this one









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## zuiko

Third square for me and I am absolutely loving this one.


----------



## WatchWalker

Well here's my interpretation of showing off my shiny new G....


----------



## Rgootee

How about this Old school FisherMan!


----------



## Hammermountain

My first G-shock! Passed by the G factory basically every day this past week, and finally it happened. Pictures really don't do it justice...


----------



## mtb2104

New: yes
Shiny: yes
G shock: h3ll ya!


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## AZGs

Gulfmaster


----------



## jamsie

In just the month of June, four new ones....


----------



## acadian

jamsie said:


> In just the month of June, four new ones....
> View attachment 13255753
> View attachment 13255755
> View attachment 13255759
> 
> View attachment 13255765


ha ha attaboii!! Great scores - congrats!

that MTG looks so awesome!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Japan to FL in 5 days. GW5610NV-2JF


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Double post.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

New Rangeman. Lovin it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marked

Got a custom Rangeman coming in.


----------



## fcasoli

I love Fenix 5X Plus, but I remember my G-Shock collection


----------



## ryan93civic

Just won this off ebay for $80. Ill post my own pics when it gets here.


----------



## andyahs

Latest g















And non g


----------



## Schwizzle

Got this GST-S100D from a fellow WUS member recently. Must say, I love the looks of it, and the double illumination feels like I'm being pampered after using my G1500 for years.

Getting used to the size though. Haven't had time to compare yet, but I wear a Rangeman and am fine with that. I think it just "feels" a lot bigger.

















I need to be done for the year after this......but yet I keep on looking....lol.

What really happens is I look for that eBay deal where they think it's a dead battery on a solar watch and selling cheap....but end up finding something expensive that I like more.


----------



## ricPe

Ranger bought in 2017.


----------



## McCarthy

Only bought one watch recently, about 3 weeks ago. That was a pretty heavy hit on the watch budget, so I won't be buying any more for a while. The new Rolex Pepsi might be next at the end of the year.


----------



## GMT_Bezel

must. resist. watch buying. temptation.


----------



## Steelerswit

Just in today. Great bargain a whopping $25.67 delivered. GA-310-4. This gal is PINK!










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian

GMT_Bezel said:


> must. resist. watch buying. temptation.


Resistance is futile :-d


----------



## andyahs

.


----------



## acadian

andyahs said:


> .


:rodekaart;-):-d


----------



## jamsie

This one....


----------



## andyahs

acadian said:


> :rodekaart;-):-d


Posted in the wrong thread so can't show it off yet but will on arrival. So it's incoming.


----------



## kubr1ck

andyahs said:


> Posted in the wrong thread so can't show it off yet but will on arrival. So it's incoming.
> 
> View attachment 13261507


----------



## Cvamos

I couldn't decide between white or black, so I sort of split the difference!


----------



## FarmeR57

Have kept an eye out for one of these but never could find price/condition I was happy with. But good things come to those who wait right?









Was used but not abused...very happy to find it near perfect









Knew it was a bit smaller but was little surprised to discover it near square-sized.









Pretty dense display...too much info for a barely 2 sec backlight (only gripe so far)


----------



## sabuuq

Hello


----------



## Hammermountain

Maybe it was my cabdriver, who wore a gulfmaster that made for a mad decent 35 minute conversation about life and watches. Maybe it was the fact that I had this idea of a white G square in my head (prob from reading articles about Mr. Ibe). Or maybe I was just in a good mood. In any case, the second G came soon after the first. Such a beauty, and the early-morning sun doesn't make it any worse! Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Awesome story. I also had the opportunity to talk watches with someone yesterday, a fellow WUS member who lives close to the city. I was wondering which model is that? I think it looks awesome and definitely in the same vein as Ibe's white square.


----------



## bncrpt

New arrival from.NZ...GD350-OD Owen Dippie X G Shock Collab Tiki edition, 1 of 100. Pretty cool Looking piece


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Awesome story. I also had the opportunity to talk watches with someone yesterday, a fellow WUS member who lives close to the city. I was wondering which model is that? I think it looks awesome and definitely in the same vein as Ibe's white square.


I think thats the new GW-M5601MW-7JF - I also really like the looks of that watch.


----------



## Hammermountain

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Awesome story. I also had the opportunity to talk watches with someone yesterday, a fellow WUS member who lives close to the city. I was wondering which model is that? I think it looks awesome and definitely in the same vein as Ibe's white square.


Always such a great treat to get to talk watches! 
Thanks! It's the GW-M5610MW, which I believe is from the new marine white line.


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> I think thats the new GW-M5601MW-7JF - I also really like the looks of that watch.





Hammermountain said:


> Always such a great treat to get to talk watches!
> Thanks! It's the GW-M5610MW, which I believe is from the new marine white line.


Thanks fellas. I also agree, Luc. I'm tempted to grab one. It always happens after I sell a few watches and have some funds again for frivolous purchases.

It really is. Even though I was talking to a complete stranger, that shared passion for watches made the conversation very relaxed and enjoyable.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Thanks fellas. I also agree, Luc. I'm tempted to grab one. It always happens after I sell a few watches and have some funds again for frivolous purchases.


I have the non solar/MB DW-5600MW, which came out just a bit before the GW. I initially bought it because I wanted to use the white resin on another watch - I need to figure out how to dress it up since it's nakkid right now. LOL.

I would totally pick the GW up if I wore white watches more often.


----------



## catdubh

GWX-5700 just arrived


----------



## Steelerswit

Stopped at my AD today to say hi as i was at the mall. The manager and i chit chat and she reaches into a drawer behind the counter and hand me these. A lanyard and a keyring bottle opener. She said she had been waiting for me and held it. The sales rep gave them as promo gifts.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CC

Steelerswit said:


> Stopped at my AD today to say hi as i was at the mall. The manager and i chit chat and she reaches into a drawer behind the counter and hand me these. A lanyard and a keyring bottle opener. *She said she had been waiting for me and held it*. The sales rep gave them as promo gifts.


Hope Mrs Wit wasn't there ;-P


----------



## acadian

wow that's a rad bottle opener - so nice of them!


----------



## Steelerswit

She was, but she was pre occupied with the Elsa snowflake pendant I bought her.


CC said:


> Hope Mrs Wit wasn't there ;-P


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## willydribble

Hammermountain said:


> Always such a great treat to get to talk watches!
> Thanks! It's the GW-M5610MW, which I believe is from the new marine white line.


Just bought one for myself on the strength of your pictures. Perfect square for summer looking forward to receiving it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

willydribble said:


> Just bought one for myself on the strength of your pictures. Perfect square for summer looking forward to receiving it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That is awesome! It's a beautiful piece and totally perfect for summer. Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## kenls

4 days from USA to UK, very impressed...

My first "foreign" box








Inner








And there he is








With his brother








Next step, GW-5000 (before the year end)


----------



## willydribble

kenls.very nice ,did you have to pay import duty?


----------



## willydribble

Hammermountain said:


> That is awesome! It's a beautiful piece and totally perfect for summer. Looking forward to seeing pics!
> View attachment 13266823


I paid a bit more than average but hopefully it will arrive much sooner from japan than the slightly cheaper option that would have taken about a month or more to arrive.pictures when it arrives


----------



## kenls

willydribble said:


> kenls.very nice ,did you have to pay import duty?


In this case, all taken care of within the Amazon USA price. The GW-5000.1JF on the other hand included shipping but no import fees. I bottled it. I'd like to find out how much the import duty is before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Byron2701

kenls said:


> In this case, all taken care of within the Amazon USA price. The GW-5000.1JF on the other hand included shipping but no import fees. I bottled it. I'd like to find out how much the import duty is before pulling the trigger.


Acc. to site of my trusted seller in Japan it's 20% VAT for UK


----------



## CC

Yup. 20% V.A.T plus a handling fee, depending on courier used.

Royal mail will charge you £8 for working out Duty owed.


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Yup. 20% V.A.T plus a handling fee, depending on courier used.
> 
> Royal mail will charge you £8 for working out Duty owed.





Byron2701 said:


> Acc. to site of my trusted seller in Japan it's 20% VAT for UK


Thanks all, I surmised that VAT would be added but was unsure what else would be added. There is a thread where this was discussed but it may well be a bit out of date. HERE

Additionally, HMRC are a little vague, quoting 2.5% Customs Duty for gifts from £135 - £630 "but rates are lower for some goods".


----------



## VIA4321

kenls said:


> Thanks all, I surmised that VAT would be added but was unsure what else would be added. There is a thread where this was discussed but it may well be a bit out of date. HERE
> 
> Additionally, HMRC are a little vague, quoting 2.5% Customs Duty for gifts from £135 - £630 "but rates are lower for some goods".


I can confirm that each of my Japanese imports (3 of them) has attracted the full attention of HMRC. Don't forget that the duty is on the total price including shipping (which makes my blood boil). + handling fee which has been £8 for Royal Mail and £11 for Parcelforce. Former you pay at your sorting office after receiving a card through the letterbox and latter you will get a letter detailing charges with a reference to pay online.
What I cannot fathom is my last watch from The Watchshop via Rakuten went from Osaka to the U.K. in under 24 hours and then took 10 days to go through customs!
The 2.5% rate only relates to parcels with a "Gift" declaration on the customs form, bigger sellers will not misdeclare items as the fines are large, but you may get a private seller do that for you.
Figure in 20% of total + £10 to be safe, anything less should be considered a bonus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

That V.A.T added to the purchase price PLUS shipping is an absolute joke.

I've been buying, non watch, items from Cali for several years with shipping costs reaching $100+


----------



## sticky

Just ordered one of these but don't know when I'll get it as there is a wait for them in the U.K.


----------



## CC




----------



## VIA4321

CC said:


> That V.A.T added to the purchase price PLUS shipping is an absolute joke.
> 
> I've been buying, non watch, items from Cali for several years with shipping costs reaching $100+


Tell me about it . . . . . . . . .

I once bought an enamelled pill box used from US on eBay for my wife who had decided she would like to collect them.
Original purchase from Neiman Marcus was $200, I bought from eBay for $70 and then the stupid seller put $200 as the value on the customs declaration, I ended up paying nearly as much as I would have in store for a new item!
In hindsight I should have refused it and claimed off of PayPal.
20% duty must be one of the higher rates in the world already then they add duty to the shipping, Quick stop me ranting!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

VIA4321 said:


> I can confirm that each of my Japanese imports (3 of them) has attracted the full attention of HMRC. Don't forget that the duty is on the total price including shipping (which makes my blood boil). + handling fee which has been £8 for Royal Mail and £11 for Parcelforce. Former you pay at your sorting office after receiving a card through the letterbox and latter you will get a letter detailing charges with a reference to pay online.
> What I cannot fathom is my last watch from The Watchshop via Rakuten went from Osaka to the U.K. in under 24 hours and then took 10 days to go through customs!
> The 2.5% rate only relates to parcels with a "Gift" declaration on the customs form, bigger sellers will not misdeclare items as the fines are large, but you may get a private seller do that for you.
> Figure in 20% of total + £10 to be safe, anything less should be considered a bonus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks VIA4321, I'll bear that in mind when the time comes. Much appreciated.

THIS has just appeared on Amazon.com, includes import fees and shipping. Looks like the purchase price, UK, would be about £291.00


----------



## Ottovonn

CC said:


> View attachment 13269183


Heck yeah! Congrats, man! Let us know what you think of it when it arrives!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

It's not new as in shop brought but new to me, the person who owned before looks like it was never worn, not a mark on the strap or anything









G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Hammermountain

CC said:


> View attachment 13269183


Oh man it's a beaut. Congrats! 
Actually just sent in an order request to Chino this morning. Now I just have to wait for their next delivery. I'm very psyched.


----------



## pfmail

Drunken_Munki said:


> It's not new as in shop brought but new to me, the person who owned before looks like it was never worn, not a mark on the strap or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


Every time I see this model, it reminds of...


----------



## Drunken_Munki

pfmail said:


> Every time I see this model, it reminds of...


I hope it's something good 

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## wongwatch

Not exactly 'new' models but loving both now.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

GLX-5600A-3









I had one of these but sold it to Yankeexpress some time back. I happened to spot another one on eBay the other day that had only been listed for minutes. It was listed as never been worn. It really looks it. This is just a stock photo but I will post a picture in the WRUW thread probably tomorrow.

When it arrived I completely disassembled it and gave it a cleaning. But to be honest it did not need it. No wear, no gunk, and no "funk" under the resin. It was as if it just came out of the factory.


----------



## Acropora

CC said:


> View attachment 13269183


Do the horizontal screws mounted to the end of hand move around freely for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfmail

Drunken_Munki said:


> I hope it's something good
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


Well, it depends...LOL.


----------



## ryan93civic

"New" for me. Wanted a Rangeman but I really like a bracelet. So far I like it.


----------



## bmfang

So I was thinking about a GW-5035A just for the limited edition factor. But the more I thought about it, the negative display kept bugging me (I buy to wear, not just to collect). Fortunately for me, the Australian distributor of G-Shocks sent my usual AD of watches a couple of GWX-5600WA-7JF and GWX-5600WB-5JF's. And these have been sitting in the display cabinet for the last year or so.

Given the paucity of affordable G's here in Australia with TS & MB6, was somewhat stoked to get this for just over 30% off MSRP with local Australian warranty (2 years).

I've gotten used to my recently acquired GLS-5600CL-7DR in grey/white, so this one pairs surprisingly well for a desk job in an office. Means I can now save my mechanicals for more formal wear and wear this as a daily beater (with very little maintenance for the next decade at the very least unlike my previous daily beater, my Ball EHC NEDU). And I can get this sucka to sync with JJY too. Score.

Now despite me saying this will bring my watch collection to an end, now wondering whether I need to have at least one G screwback in the collection. Given I already have two squares, I can live with a different shape. With a more updated module (can't stand the thought that auto calendar only works up until 2039). Like, say, a DW-5735D-1B...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

Alright, got two new G-Shocks (waiting for my third in the mail) plus some replacement bands 'cause I liked the colors.


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

Alright, got two new G-Shocks (waiting for my third in the mail) plus some replacement bands 'cause I liked the colors.

View attachment 13275863


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

sorry folks, double post, but i don't see any option to delete a post.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

G-Shock-Newb said:


> Alright, got two new G-Shocks (waiting for my third in the mail) plus some replacement bands 'cause I liked the colors.
> 
> View attachment 13275863


I like it very much. Big congrats  Great sunshine photo too☀


----------



## Ottovonn

My newest piece, the possible predecessor (I think it predates the 5600 haha) to the GW-5000, the 5600j. Rocat says it once belonged to the legendary Kung-fusion. I feel honored. Thanks again, Rocat! :-!









The case back is interestingly labeled "The G." Very cool.


----------



## craniotes

One:


Two:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## yankeexpress

Just got them sync'd up at midnight after I took the photo yesterday. Guess they cannot receive radio signal when they are shipped in those metal G-Shock cans.


----------



## Hammermountain

An S1000V, while waiting for the B1000. I't a total beaut.


----------



## polendo

Hi there
I just got as a gift a very similar G Shock. All black, digi-analog, black background. Nevertheless I found the amber backlight to be just insuficient to say the least. The digital reading is imposible at night... does that happen to you also? 
thanks in advanced


----------



## polendo

Nevermind my last post. I was supposed to post with quote. Sorry for that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Shiny new Protrek.. PRX-8000T-7AJF


----------



## Steelerswit

Coming in from Japan, hopefully before August.














Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Ottovonn said:


> My newest piece, the possible predecessor (I think it predates the 5600 haha) to the GW-5000, the 5600j. Rocat says it once belonged to the legendary Kung-fusion. I feel honored. Thanks again, Rocat! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13278427
> 
> 
> The case back is interestingly labeled "The G." Very cool.
> 
> View attachment 13278435


I have one and if you need parts the bezel for the DW-56RT fits it.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## SeeD

Steelerswit said:


> Coming in from Japan, hopefully before August.
> View attachment 13281483
> View attachment 13281485
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


You stole my thunder!!! Lol.


----------



## Steelerswit

Same spot as mine?


SeeD said:


> You stole my thunder!!! Lol.


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Sir-Guy

I really like the look of that one, @Steelerswit. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it in. The 6900s are generally a smidge too big for me, but I almost tried to get one of those anyway because of how cool it looks. 

Should be a great addition to your collection!


----------



## Rgootee

Look how reflective this thing is! 
Totally mirror alike, Very hard when trying to see the time at the night or dark place 
but I love it!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Steelerswit

Sir-Guy said:


> I really like the look of that one, @Steelerswit. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it in. The 6900s are generally a smidge too big for me, but I almost tried to get one of those anyway because of how cool it looks.
> 
> Should be a great addition to your collection!


i have a GW-6900GW, 20-25 dw-6900's and several GD-X-6900's. my wrist is under 7" and i think they fit fine. but i wear Kings too.

an ICERC, in Steelers colors.....match made in heaven.


----------



## Steelerswit

got my fleabay bucks in, and happened to find this hiding in Osaka. made an offer that was a tad low and they met me half way. so i jumped. GL-100, rather rare, in great shape and complete set.


----------



## Byron2701

Thanks Casio for rebirth of the imo best sized Froggy!

You did everything right with Origin Gold Series :-!


----------



## Hammermountain

Byron2701 said:


> Thanks Casio for rebirth of the imo best sized Froggy!
> 
> You did everything right with Origin Gold Series :-!
> 
> View attachment 13282467


Dude great choice! That subtle golden shimmer is awesome. And here I was thinking my wallet could quite comfortably rest for a while.


----------



## Byron2701

Hammermountain said:


> Dude great choice! That subtle golden shimmer is awesome. And here I was thinking my wallet could quite comfortably rest for a while.


Thanks, man! This watch is really gorgeous and they are finally available in Europe which helps us avoid these ... import taxes!

Do it ;-) you won't regret it.


----------



## Steelerswit

when i saw this, my mind said, this beats the Kobe as a Fire Co. G


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> got my fleabay bucks in, and happened to find this hiding in Osaka. made an offer that was a tad low and they met me half way. so i jumped. GL-100, rather rare, in great shape and complete set.


Great score Steelerswit


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> Shiny new Protrek.. PRX-8000T-7AJF


Congrats!

That's a beautiful pic of that watch :-!


----------



## Charles89

Steelerswit said:


> got my fleabay bucks in, and happened to find this hiding in Osaka. made an offer that was a tad low and they met me half way. so i jumped. GL-100, rather rare, in great shape and complete set.


Haven't seen one of those before!

Just out of curiosity, what's your average rate of G purchase per day? lol.


----------



## Steelerswit

Charles89 said:


> Haven't seen one of those before!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what's your average rate of G purchase per day? lol.


Depends on the deal. With my ebay bucks, this cost me $19 shipped. I save big buys for the 10% bucks deals.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Olyeller68

This one fresh from Japan!




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## craniotes

Almost forgot these two NOS gems I picked up about three weeks back:



Regards,
Adam


----------



## fcasoli

Olyeller68 said:


> This one fresh from Japan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congratulations, my brother loves this timeplace, better in hands than in picture...


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

Olyeller68 said:


> This one fresh from Japan!


Congrats. I love the blue. Ordered one last week, but changed my mind and cancelled. You're making me regret that!


----------



## SKOBR

Here is my latest purchase : 
Casio G-SHOCK STAINLESS STEEL 
GMW-B5000.










Next purchase is here :

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4711047&share_type=t

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

G-Shock-Newb said:


> Congrats. I love the blue. Ordered one last week, but changed my mind and cancelled. You're making me regret that!


I was in Japan earlier this month and tried this one on but didn't buy it at the time because I bought another JDM G I had been wanting for quite some time.

A couple of days after I got home this one was still calling me, and there was a 10% ebay bucks coupon that pushed me over the edge.

I know the GG-1000 isn't the most popular around here but this is my second one and I really like it alot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Just received my first non G Casio.

PRW-6100YT









Did a lot of research before choosing this one and I think I got it spot on.

















It's like a GWN-Q, which I love, that's been on a diet and out shopping for a very comfortable Titanium strap upgrade. This thing is light as a feather.









Love the 'MADE IN JAPAN' sticker.









Home city set, synched and strap adjusted.

























Really couldn't be happier, very impressed.


----------



## banderor

Rangeman jet lagged after just arriving from Japan. Whirlwind flight from Tokyo > Cleveland > Portland. Hasn't caught the atomic wave since December 1, 2017. We'll so fix that. b-)

アメリカ へようこそ!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Awesome, @banderor! Would love to see a wrist shot. I’m getting more and more tempted to get one of those. So if you wouldn’t mind a little enabling, I’d love to hear your first impressions!


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> Rangeman jet lagged after just arriving from Japan. Whirlwind flight from Tokyo > Cleveland > Portland. Hasn't caught the atomic wave since December 1, 2017. We'll so fix that. b-)
> 
> アメリカ へようこそ!
> 
> View attachment 13297823


Hm, I didn't know the original Rangeman came in carbon fiber! Congrats on your new Rangeman, banderor!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Hm, *I didn't know the original Rangeman came in carbon fiber!* Congrats on your new Rangeman, banderor!


Hmmmm, yep, it sure did. The very first one was the GW-9400J-1JF, released in Japan. And of course I was in such a fervor to get it, that I paid the retail price of $500 back in 2013. :-x That one had the c/f strap. Later, when the U.S. version was released, it was designated the GW-9400-1, and had just a RESIN strap, and its retail price was $300.

Since then I *think* all of the special edition Rangeman versions had c/f straps. Or at least most of them, if not all. They were also quite expensive. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

banderor said:


> Rangeman jet lagged after just arriving from Japan. Whirlwind flight from Tokyo > Cleveland > Portland. Hasn't caught the atomic wave since December 1, 2017. We'll so fix that. b-)
> 
> アメリカ へようこそ!


Congrats on that very nice Rangeman!! Give it a sunbath and its jet lag will be gone! :-d:-!



CC said:


> Just received my first non G Casio.
> 
> PRW-6100YT
> 
> Did a lot of research before choosing this one and I think I got it spot on.
> 
> It's like a GWN-Q, which I love, that's been on a diet and out shopping for a very comfortable Titanium strap upgrade. This thing is light as a feather.
> 
> Love the 'MADE IN JAPAN' sticker.
> 
> Home city set, synched and strap adjusted.
> 
> View attachment 13297583
> 
> 
> Really couldn't be happier, very impressed.


Very nice CC, congrats!! :-! That watch is pretty similar to a titanium PRW-6000 that I used to own.

Just beware....that Protrek/Pathfinder rabbit hole is very deep!! ;-) Be careful you don't get lost in there. :-d:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ottovonn said:


> Hm, I didn't know the original Rangeman came in carbon fiber! Congrats on your new Rangeman, banderor!


Yeah and quite a price difference compared to the non-carbon fiber at this time. Was really fun hunting only the carbon fiber Rangers ( in 2013 ) Was worth the extra $$ 

BIG congrats banderor!


----------



## Charles89

Recently won a DW-5600C-9V on ebay, arrived today in quite good condition, except small cracks on the vintage bezel near the screws, had to secure it with some super glue...

My first vintage square with original bezel, it just feels so fragile, especially when I had to open the back up to straighten the module..

Funny enough, when I took the photo, it just happened to be the 1983th photo on the SD card!


----------



## andyahs

It's here.


----------



## Ottovonn

andyahs said:


> It's here.


Congrats, andyahs! The red accented MTB is my favorite model in that line. I also enjoy buying from Japanese sellers because they sometimes leave thoughtful gifts.


----------



## banderor

Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, @banderor! Would love to see a wrist shot. I'm getting more and more tempted to get one of those. So if you wouldn't mind a little enabling, I'd love to hear your first impressions!


Hi Sir! I researched this one heavily before buying. I was able to see it in person and try it on at Macy's, which was helpful. Unlike my GA-700 which I got on a whim last month, the 9400 Rangeman rides flat on my wrist, has a little heft, and the functions are useful for me. It's a keeper!











Ottovonn said:


> Hm, I didn't know the original Rangeman came in carbon fiber! Congrats on your new Rangeman, banderor!


Hi Otto! Yes, I debated getting the international version, but I've never had a G with a carbon fiber strap before so I decided to splurge. My wife and I enjoy hiking in forests on weekends and days off, so the ABC functions on this will come in handy and I'm sure this one's a keeper. So went for one from Japan with the carbon fiber insert.



Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm, yep, it sure did. The very first one was the GW-9400J-1JF, released in Japan. And of course I was in such a fervor to get it, that I paid the retail price of $500 back in 2013. :-x That one had the c/f strap. Later, when the U.S. version was released, it was designated the GW-9400-1, and had just a RESIN strap, and its retail price was $300.
> 
> Since then I *think* all of the special edition Rangeman versions had c/f straps. Or at least most of them, if not all. They were also quite expensive. ;-)


Hi Time! I probably would have bought one from Macy's if they would have had a good sale or coupon. I thought for sure they'd have some good deals over Fourth of July weekend, but nope. I could have ordered an international version for half the cost of the Japanese version from gray market or Amazon. So, I could have gotten a black version and an OD green one for the same money. But I decided to get the Japan version because I did want the CF strap.



Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats on that very nice Rangeman!! Give it a sunbath and its jet lag will be gone! :-d:-!


Yes! Need to get out on some forest trails today and catch some rays!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah and quite a price difference compared to the non-carbon fiber at this time. Was really fun hunting only the carbon fiber Rangers ( in 2013 ) Was worth the extra $$
> 
> BIG congrats banderor!


Thanks Deepsea! This is my first "Master of G" and I'm very impressed with the build quality and functions.

I'm hankering now for a GWG Mudmaster, just wish I could see one in person first to make sure it's not too big. I love the Desert Camo version, but would probably get the standard black model. ;-)

I stumbled on the YouTuber "G-Shock High Fashion" videos and that got me interested in the Masters. He does tear downs as you probably know. It's amazing the quality, craftsmanship and ingenuity Casio builds into these Master of G watches. Happy to join the club with my new Rangeman!!


----------



## SeeD

GW-6902k- 9JR fresh from Japan. Love it.


----------



## James142

Finally got one of these bad boys 

Love it so far!


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

Here are the two new G's I got in this week. Planning to try out a few different strap options on them both this weekend!

GWG-1000-1A1








GST-B100XA


----------



## andyahs

G-Shock-Newb said:


> Here are the two new G's I got in this week. Planning to try out a few different strap options on them both this weekend!
> 
> GST-B100XA
> View attachment 13300021


His brother says hi.


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

andyahs said:


> His brother says hi.
> 
> View attachment 13300043


that's a beaut! would love to hear your thoughts if you've had it for a while.

i had no intention of getting a steel g-shock until i saw this one with the blue. bought it instantly. the carbon fiber matches my bike, too!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Top stuff. Had the wrong non-rechargeable battery in, ML2016 and a lashing of rubbing alcohol later, bueno!
Some of the architecture is different to the GW series, snapped a button being rough-handed with the bezel removal but nothing a call to casio and for now some superglue can't fix.
All good learning curves.
Just needs some fancy new threads.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

Also incoming: Deliciously fresh straps n things


----------



## andyahs

G-Shock-Newb said:


> that's a beaut! would love to hear your thoughts if you've had it for a while.
> 
> i had no intention of getting a steel g-shock until i saw this one with the blue. bought it instantly. the carbon fiber matches my bike, too!


It's a solid piece from Casio. Love the Bluetooth connectivity and the carbon fibre looks and strength. Wear it often. Also have the 35th anniversary Red Tornado version.


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

Hopefully this counts... tried a few different NEW bands on my purchases from this/last week.

Yellow band on my GWG-1000-1A1.









Also swapped out the grey sensor cover with a red one from the GWG-1000-1A3.









Blue band on my GST-B100XA.










That didn't quite work, as the screws stuck out too far... so I'm leaving it with the metal band.


----------



## andyahs

Yep


----------



## Byron2701

Two arrivals today, feels like Christmas


----------



## riceknight

I shouldn't have


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

riceknight said:


> I shouldn't have


But you did lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati

Shiny indeed:


----------



## Jomarr

Frogman D1000JCG


----------



## acadian

My latest G-Shock is the DW-5600CG-8ZJF Silver Scorpion. I've been hunting one of these for a while but they don't come up that often. I really really dig the green and blue EL which is very unique in my opinion


----------



## Gloxin

Just purchased recently...


----------



## stbob

_GW-9400-1CR_


----------



## banderor

^ Congrats! :-!


----------



## Hen®i

Today I have received the Casio MTG-G1000RS-2AJF. Used but in prefect condition. Very happy with it.


----------



## Oceanz

G-Shock-Newb said:


> Here are the two new G's I got in this week. Planning to try out a few different strap options on them both this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 13300021


 This one watch I love


----------



## Olyeller68

New to me.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...736?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


----------



## kubr1ck

Somebody say "shiny"? b-)

*PRX-8000GT-7JF*


----------



## fcasoli

After market bands, good quality, 35 euro total, Amazon


----------



## Drunken_Munki

kubr1ck said:


> Somebody say "shiny"? b-)
> 
> *PRX-8000GT-7JF*
> 
> View attachment 13322713


Shiney  lovely watch though

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

fcasoli said:


> After market bands, good quality, 35 euro total, Amazon


I always enjoy transforming a watch with a new strap. Those colors look great!


----------



## Jomarr

GWF D1000JCG


----------



## banderor

Just unboxed this one. Time to peel off the protective plastic coverings and try it on.


----------



## fcasoli

G-Shock-Newb said:


> I always enjoy transforming a watch with a new strap. Those colors look great!


Easy with quickfit system


----------



## Hammermountain

banderor said:


> Just unboxed this one. Time to peel off the protective plastic coverings and try it on.
> 
> View attachment 13324849


Great one, man!! That lcd is off the hook!


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> Just unboxed this one. Time to peel off the protective plastic coverings and try it on.
> 
> View attachment 13324849


You finally received it - awesome! Such a nice square.

Congrats!


----------



## banderor

Hammermountain said:


> Great one, man!! That lcd is off the hook!


Thanks! It's an easy display to read, which is important to me. In certain light, it looks just like a normal positive display with no sunburst effect. In other light, the display looks silver, or has a golden hue. Very pleased with this one!



acadian said:


> You finally received it - awesome! Such a nice square.
> 
> Congrats!


Thank you for your encouragement and information. I'm completely satisfied, it's a keeper. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Perhaps fastest arrival from Japan I've ever had...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

No G-Shock, my second game, special price by Amazon 
Cannot resist to compare Suunto with Garmin


----------



## Drunken_Munki

The first of my weekend purchases, plus just can't refuse a bargain









G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Falconett

Had to pick this up 
GA100A-9A









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Drunken_Munki said:


> The first of my weekend purchases, plus just can't refuse a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


I like it, really reminds me of a Lego toy! Don't recall seeing a G-Shock with "Antimagnetic" on the caseback before. [Edit: Wait a minute, I used to own a Gaussman back in the '90s.]


----------



## Drunken_Munki

banderor said:


> I like it, really reminds me of a Lego toy! Don't recall seeing a G-Shock with "Antimagnetic" on the caseback before. [Edit: Wait a minute, I used to own a Gaussman back in the '90s.]


Neither had i, but I did my home work first and it does come with it on.

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## banderor

Drunken_Munki said:


> Neither had i, but I did my home work first and it does come with it on.
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


I wasn't doubting that it's authentic. Fun watch!


----------



## Steelerswit

2 today came in and bought (stole) 2 online today.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

banderor said:


> I wasn't doubting that it's authentic. Fun watch!


Oh I know that  if one thing I have learnt recently is check check and ask a friend

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> 2 today came in and bought (stole) 2 online today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Now now play fair, stealing is wrong borrowed on long-term use🤣

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Steelerswit

Creativity acquired, how's that?


Drunken_Munki said:


> Now now play fair, stealing is wrong borrowed on long-term use🤣
> 
> G-Shock Newbie


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Hammermountain

Just one more of the new gw5000. I'm very, very stoked:


----------



## GalaRitz

My newest addition .. GWF-D1000-1JF


----------



## GalaRitz

View attachment 13336205

My newest addition .. GWF-D1000-1JF


----------



## mtb2104

Oddly took her home


----------



## j3poii

Purchased last July 7.









This one arrived last July 24.


----------



## andyahs

Yep


----------



## banderor

My new DW-6900BB-1 arrived today. Good online shopping experience with Macy's. Came with all the proper packaging and arrived in perfect condition. Looks like the package hadn't been opened since it left the factory in Thailand. Thought I'd share the unboxing with the G-Shock community. :-!


----------



## CC

*PRX-8000T-7B*


----------



## Sir-Guy

@banderor, it’s so...black! That’s pretty slick. Nice photos. Looking forward to some wrist shots!


----------



## ZCT

I've never owned a G-Shock before. But my son is getting to an age when I increasingly find myself at playgrounds, splash pads, and general places where my more dressy daily watch can end up at risk from scratches and dings.

So I thought I'd give the Rangeman a try. What a great watch. Rugged yet light, nice features, LOVE the atomic clock sync. I was worried I'd have issues given that my home is over 1000 miles from the transmitter and there's a bit of a hill on that side of the house. Two fully successful syncs in two nights, one of which while it was still in the metal tin it came in.

Now I'm tempted to get a Gravity Master or one of the higher end models.


----------



## Steelerswit

ever throw a bid on a G for giggles knowing you will be out bid? i put $33 on this and was high bid with 3 hours to go. i was doing other stuff (obligatory talking to wife..lol) came back about 4 hrs later and saw i won at $32.25=$37 shipped. says all it needs is a battery in listing, so im good to go.

G-8000 Sniper


----------



## CC

ZCT said:


> I've never owned a G-Shock before. But my son is getting to an age when I increasingly find myself at playgrounds, splash pads, and general places where my more dressy daily watch can end up at risk from scratches and dings.
> 
> So I thought I'd give the Rangeman a try. What a great watch. Rugged yet light, nice features, LOVE the atomic clock sync. I was worried I'd have issues given that my home is over 1000 miles from the transmitter and there's a bit of a hill on that side of the house. Two fully successful syncs in two nights, one of which while it was still in the metal tin it came in.
> 
> Now I'm tempted to get a Gravity Master or one of the higher end models.
> 
> View attachment 13344155


Welcome to the world of no fuss, tough as nails G-Shock!
And yes... You will want more :-!


----------



## grinch_actual

Figured I would join the MTG club.


----------



## CC

grinch_actual said:


> Figured I would join the MTG club.
> View attachment 13345611


Think I'm in the minority but that looks much better than the updated version.

Congrats!


----------



## Jasabor

This is my latest purchase. Its all there,like new.


----------



## kubr1ck

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13346593
> 
> 
> This is my latest purchase. Its all there,like new.


Beautiful. One of my favorite squares. Casio really nailed it with their 25th anniversary squares. Congrats!


----------



## Jasabor

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. One of my favorite squares. Casio really nailed it with their 25th anniversary squares. Congrats!


Thanks! It is a lovely piece. Specially that mirror LCD. It keeps on changing colors and sometimes it is like a negative one. Real cool!


----------



## Ottovonn

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13346593
> 
> 
> This is my latest purchase. Its all there,like new.


Whoa! That is a sick find. Brand new 25th anniversary Ocean Gray! Congrats, man!


----------



## harald-hans

No G-Shock but Casio ...


----------



## GeSte

Just arrived! 😜


----------



## Fronnzy

Just bought this guy on sale this past weekend. Really digging the look. I wanted a smaller g for everyday use.

But the top left pusher isn't working properly. Well actually, it works, it's just recessed. It's much deeper than the other 3. I have to dig my nail in to press it. Pain in the butt.

Just went back to the store for an exchange but they are sold out across Canada. Drag. I might just return it.









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang

The negative display is growing on me. And the strap is like butter. Thought the buttons would be a little too recessed but they're actually okay. Love the overall stealth look of this.









35th Anniversary Big Bang GW-5035A-1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolander

Fronnzy said:


> Just bought this guy on sale this past weekend. Really digging the look. I wanted a smaller g for everyday use.
> 
> But the top left pusher isn't working properly. Well actually, it works, it's just recessed. It's much deeper than the other 3. I have to dig my nail in to press it. Pain in the butt.
> 
> Just went back to the store for an exchange but they are sold out across Canada. Drag. I might just return it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


The top left pusher is the adjust button and is supposed to be recessed more than the other 3, probably so you don't accidentally push it. I wouldn't return it, it doesn't sound like it's defective. I think the squares are that way also.


----------



## Fronnzy

bmfang said:


> The negative display is growing on me. And the strap is like butter. Thought the buttons would be a little too recessed but they're actually okay. Love the overall stealth look of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35th Anniversary Big Bang GW-5035A-1
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it does take getting used to. A regular display is much easier to see, especially in low light. But I like it, too.

I didn't plan on buying one until I tried it on.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fronnzy

Nolander said:


> The top left pusher is the adjust button and is supposed to be recessed more than the other 3, probably so you don't accidentally push it. I wouldn't return it, it doesn't sound like it's defective. I think the squares are that way also.


Oh. Ok. That makes sense. My 6900 doesn't have that but it's also a different pusher design.

It's also the reset button for timers. But I think I can live with it. I'm wearing it now.

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang

Fronnzy said:


> Yeah it does take getting used. A regular display is much easier to see, especially in low light. But I like it, too.
> 
> I didn't plan on buying one until I tried it on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


I was tossing up between this or the full metal square on resin with the negative STN. But given how crazy the prices for these are on eBay (granted they are JR releases rather than the export DR releases), I figure this will hold up value wise (even as a pre-owned/worn piece) better than the stainless full metal squares.

I'm actually more surprised about how this looks in low light. It isn't as bad as I thought and if it does get bad, I do use the backlight to assist.

Plus, maybe I'll grab a full metal square in stainless in the near future...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show of your shiny new 'G'...*

I had one that fogged up in the winter...&#8230;...bummed me out...&#8230;.hopefully they corrected that on the New version...&#8230;..


----------



## [email protected]

Keep it on, or throw it back in dresser drawer...? (Bullbar)


----------



## GaryK30

[email protected] said:


> Keep it on, or throw it back in dresser drawer...? (Bullbar)


I'm not a fan of bullbars, but many people like them. Only you can decide.


----------



## AirWatch

[email protected] said:


> Keep it on, or throw it back in dresser drawer...? (Bullbar)


I like bulbars, but they don't quite work on analogs. Looks out of place, that one in your pic.


----------



## il Pirati

Took the new steel square out of the package for a trip to the park. It's a keeper.


----------



## dududuckling

This came in the mail today. Will take better pics once I resize the bracelet. Still trying to understand how the world time works.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks....!!


----------



## [email protected]

I agree....something didn't look good...thanks...


----------



## Time4Playnow

dududuckling said:


> This came in the mail today. Will take better pics once I resize the bracelet. Still trying to understand how the world time works.


The crown out to either the 1st or 2nd click will allow you to set a World Time city code. The WT sub-dial is in 24-hr format. That's all there is to it, really.

Congrats, it's a beauty!! :-!


----------



## dududuckling

Time4Playnow said:


> The crown out to either the 1st or 2nd click will allow you to set a World Time city code. The WT sub-dial is in 24-hr format. That's all there is to it, really.
> 
> Congrats, it's a beauty!! :-!


Yeah I figured that much, I just don't know how to read it haha... Its a 24-hour dial on the hour hand, I don't know hot to read the minute hand lol


----------



## Time4Playnow

dududuckling said:


> Yeah I figured that much, I just don't know how to read it haha... Its a 24-hour dial on the hour hand, I don't know hot to read the minute hand lol


The minute hand is read exactly the same as on a normal analog clock.


----------



## grinch_actual

Fits like a glove.

See what I did there?


----------



## dududuckling

Got the MRG-G1000B-1A4... won’t be buying anymore watches for a while


----------



## [email protected]

Nice...!!


----------



## kubr1ck

dududuckling said:


> Got the MRG-G1000B-1A4... *won't be buying anymore watches for a while*


The 1st rule of F17 is, you never say that or you'll end up eating those words. :-d

Congrats on the MRG. |>


----------



## Charles89

Been having the vintage fever...

DW-5300, DW-5200C, DW-5600C all in genuine bezel and bands. All from ebay and couldn't believe the condition of them, almost like new!


----------



## CC

Not a G-Shock, not even a watch but potentially the most important piece in my collection...


----------



## b0n3s

First G from Japan!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, its not "new", but it is new to me, so im gonna count it. Found an MTG-S1000BD that was just put out at a pawn shop i frequent. They were also having an end of month jewelry sale, and I ended up walking out with it for $240. She has the typical coating wear, but is in great physical shape, and seems to work perfectly. I got REALLY excited at first when i thought it was an _MRG_, but for $250, i am more than happy with it all the same. |>


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> Been having the vintage fever...
> 
> DW-5300C, DW-5200C, DW-5600C all in genuine bezel and bands. All from ebay and couldn't believe the condition of them, almost like new!
> 
> View attachment 13355149


Nice scores...

you mean DW-5300 and not DW-5300C right?


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> Nice scores...
> 
> you mean DW-5300 and not DW-5300C right?


Ah yes, you're right, I've corrected. Been playing around with too many screwbacks lately. Due to its age, this one squeezed through my buying criteria :-d


----------



## jishin75

New kid in collection, GW-M5610









Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

So this happened. Was a bit unsure of how blingy is looked on pics, but managed to see and feel it out in store (!). And it felt awesome.


----------



## CC




----------



## kenls

My Grail...

​








​


----------



## CC

^ Nice photography mate.


----------



## Hammermountain

kenls said:


> My Grail...
> 
> ​
> View attachment 13362553
> 
> 
> ​
> View attachment 13362577


Congrats, man!! Total beauty right there!


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> ^ Nice photography mate.


Thanks.



Hammermountain said:


> Congrats, man!! Total beauty right there!


Cheers. Totally agree.


----------



## il Pirati

Hammermountain said:


> So this happened. Was a bit unsure of how blingy is looked on pics, but managed to see and feel it out in store (!). And it felt awesome.
> 
> View attachment 13362033
> 
> View attachment 13362037
> 
> View attachment 13362039


Congratulations! I'm loving mine too. GW5000 & GMW-B5000 are an awesome pair.


----------



## James142

Beauty


----------



## acadian

James142 said:


> Beauty
> 
> View attachment 13363353


stunning!!


----------



## James142

acadian said:


> stunning!!


Thanks, man!

I really like it.


----------



## kubr1ck

James142 said:


> Beauty
> 
> View attachment 13363353


Gorgeous. Congrats, James! I actually ordered this piece myself a few days ago. I blame *harald_hans* for making me poorer. :-d

Enjoy it, man! |>


----------



## Hammermountain

il Pirati said:


> Congratulations! I'm loving mine too. GW5000 & GMW-B5000 are an awesome pair.


Thanks! I really dig it so far, and the weight is actually most welcome!


----------



## fcasoli

James142 said:


> Beauty
> 
> View attachment 13363353


Great style, the Oceanus brand is not present in official Casio site, dead?


----------



## harald-hans

James142 said:


> Beauty
> 
> View attachment 13363353


Say hello ...









- - - Updated - - -



fcasoli said:


> Great style, the Oceanus brand is not present in official Casio site, dead?


https://oceanus.casio.jp/


----------



## Steelerswit

found at one of my secret sites for $36 GR-7900KG

























- - - Updated - - -

found at one of my secret sites for $36 GR-7900KG


----------



## Steelerswit

WTF is this update $^&#$**


----------



## yankeexpress

Had this a month now


----------



## James142

kubr1ck said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats, James! I actually ordered this piece myself a few days ago. I blame *harald_hans* for making me poorer. :-d
> 
> Enjoy it, man! |>


Thanks! I blame HH, too!!

It's a really beautiful piece. It balances sporty and dressy really well. Congrats to you, too!

Great minds think alike. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

local app offer up find. guy was selling a "dead" G and a watch box. met up, gave his asking price of $20 and drove home.took several hours to get it up to M, then went to H, just to fall back to M. another day and she should be good to go.

gave the box to Mrs Wit for her Baby G's. it can fit 2 on each pillow. she is still playing with arrangements.


----------



## VIA4321

As long as it doesn't get lost in the post this should be with me in the next 48hours









I seem to be a sucker for a limited square and I love that packaging.
G-Shock UK have just released them this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang

NOS DW-D5500-1DR (successor of the unofficially named "Mudman" DW-5500)

I actually think the resin on this is suppler than the resin on the more expensive GWX-5600WA I have. Much prefer this module (function wise) over the one in the standard DW-5600E's.

Lucky for me the jeweller was looking to offload this after it had sat in their display window for a couple of years due to a previous customer never picking it up after ordering it (and doesn't appear to be a model listed on the Casio Australia site). I actually like how this looks and wears on the wrist as it's marginally thinner than the squares I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone

bmfang said:


> NOS DW-D5500-1DR (successor of the unofficially named "Mudman" DW-5500)
> 
> I actually think the resin on this is suppler than the resin on the more expensive GWX-5600WA I have. Much prefer this module (function wise) over the one in the standard DW-5600E's.
> 
> Lucky for me the jeweller was looking to offload this after it had sat in their display window for a couple of years due to a previous customer never picking it up after ordering it (and doesn't appear to be a model listed on the Casio Australia site). I actually like how this looks and wears on the wrist as it's marginally thinner than the squares I have.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an interesting one for sure, nice pickup.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

I just ordered Japanese Mudman GW-9300-1JF from eBay. I can't wait for it to arrive. :-d

How do you think the carbon fiber strap is going to hold up? Should I order a spare just for insurance? 

Here is a reference pic. Will post photos when it gets here.


----------



## Ottovonn

Sassi said:


> I just ordered Japanese Mudman GW-9300-1JF from eBay. I can't wait for it to arrive. :-d
> 
> How do you think the carbon fiber strap is going to hold up? Should I order a spare just for insurance?
> 
> Here is a reference pic. Will post photos when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 13370839


Carbon fiber, I've read, is more durable than regular resin. You should have no problems with durability.


----------



## Sassi

Ottovonn said:


> Carbon fiber, I've read, is more durable than regular resin. You should have no problems with durability.


Thanks!


----------



## Marrin

Just arrived today, insanely big for my wrist but I like it more than I thought I would.
The plan was to get it for a video review and sell it but I feel very attracted to it










Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Marrin said:


> Just arrived today, insanely big for my wrist but I like it more than I thought I would.
> The plan was to get it for a video review and sell it but I feel very attracted to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


Congrats .. Looks great! Different feel isn't it ? Glad you like it and looking forward to your review


----------



## VIA4321

Warning - picture heavy!

A box arrived yesterday and . . . . .








So, first impressions are very favourable, love the subtle Matt black case, straps, pushers and case back, these are complimented by the gold buckle and the gold mirror details on the face.
As per the norm for a DW5600 the basic features are all there.
Really pleased overall, can see this featuring prominently in the coming weeks' rotation.

Oh, can't forget that cool little case for it., this deserves a mention as it is so well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylchin

GW-M5610BC 1JF With combi bracelet. Had it for a month now. I think it's the coolest squares imo. Stealthy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdres

I'll be wearing this one for a while...


----------



## harald-hans

This one is coming ...

TAG HEUER CONNECTED MODULAR 41


----------



## stbob

This thing is YUGE...
















_GWG-1000-1A3_


----------



## Matt Stone

Aw... The third time I've unboxed one of these (also first time with Jay and Kay's adapters, like them a lot, very flexible).

Side note: it's kind of nice re buying a watch... Wife might not notice!



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## darylchin

Which one?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Matt Stone said:


> Aw... The third time I've unboxed one of these (also first time with Jay and Kay's adapters, like them a lot, very flexible).
> 
> Side note: it's kind of nice re buying a watch... Wife might not notice!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The best digital G-Shock after the Frogman


----------



## fcasoli

darylchin said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left


----------



## Urabus23

View attachment DSC09269.JPG
View attachment DSC09268.jpg
View attachment DSC09277.jpg
View attachment DSC09278.jpg


----------



## CC

Brand new, no box, £130. Not bad...


----------



## bigswifty1

It's been a very big week for me already, just got bigger and about to top out at "even bigger". Two new ones arrived and another to come. Here we are so far. The GW-S5600-1JF is for a specific role, which I'll document with some photos on the weekend. My first reaction to it was not great, the shininess and the overall look was rather stronger on the wrist than I was expecting from photos. But at night under artificial and coloured lights it is fantastic.

More later as my Big Week tops out. For now:


----------



## Phreddo

Doing a little catch and release fishing lately.

Been wanting to see one of these in person for a long.

Throw this guy in the livewell and see if he stays or goes back in the water.

GW-A1100R

























Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

*OCW-G2000-1AJF*

Pretty much the perfect watch for the office. Titanium, sapphire, sporty but dressy. |>









Even comes with its own PPL certificate via the Oceanus app, which is silly but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Miklos86

Looks exquisite, congratulations! That in-app certificate is a nice touch.


kubr1ck said:


> *OCW-G2000-1AJF*
> 
> Pretty much the perfect watch for the office. Titanium, sapphire, sporty but dressy. |>
> 
> View attachment 13395183
> 
> 
> Even comes with its own PPL certificate via the Oceanus app, which is silly but fun nonetheless.
> 
> View attachment 13395187


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Well used solar/atomic M5610, just need the watch head (inner case and guts) to put inside a fresh Yellow bezel and band. Did this already with a white bezel and band and it works out really well.


----------



## wongthian2

A clean used GST W310d...
lumed hands by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2

double post


----------



## Sir-Guy

yankeexpress said:


> Well used solar/atomic M5610, just need the watch head (inner case and guts) to put inside a fresh Yellow bezel and band. Did this already with a white bezel and band and it works out really well.


Can't wait to see it. To my wife's chagrin, I've been coming around to color G-Shocks recently. I say she's chagrined because now that opens up a whole other world of unjustifiable watch purchases.


----------



## harald-hans

Hopefully tomorow or Monday ...


----------



## andyahs

Latest.


----------



## Rocat

Not a G but a nice Seiko Samurai nonetheless.

It is supposed to be here Monday (fingers crossed)


----------



## bigswifty1

My Big Week of the Great Awesome finished on a high:










- - - Updated - - -

My Big Week of the Great Awesome finished on a high:


----------



## wraithji

Not a G but is Oceanus OCW-S4000C-1AJF


----------



## CC

^ That's beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Rostislav Persion

CASIO F105W :-!


----------



## Henrik A

Jusy got this, and I love it









Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

wraithji said:


> Not a G but is Oceanus OCW-S4000C-1AJF
> 
> View attachment 13399949
> View attachment 13399951


Congrats!! Those colors are amazing!


----------



## jaybe52

Pretty much the antithesis of "shiny" with the negative display, but this is my first G, and I'm loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Who

jaybe52 said:


> Pretty much the antithesis of "shiny" with the negative display, but this is my first G, and I'm loving it!


Might be your first G, but I'm almost certain - it won't be your last


----------



## Steelerswit

Just in.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## clarencek




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

clarencek said:


>


Long time no see clarencek Beautiful addition. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## clarencek

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Long time no see clarencek Beautiful addition. Congrats and enjoy


Thanks! I've been tied up with bronze watches. Ha.


----------



## Olyeller68

Posted this a little while back on the original strap. Now it's on a new composite bracelet and and it feels shiny and new again.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble

Been waiting on the list for just over a year finally picked it up in person in Zurich yesterday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 345Y

Got em last month.


----------



## stbob

_GWN-1000B-1B_


----------



## przypadek

Yay, I won! (eBay auction, won at $98, though with shipping and taxes it totals $149. Still not bad considering it's solar & atomic.) I'm happy with it anyway! 

GW-M5610TR-7









I think it will fill the empty spot in my squares box nicely


----------



## Sassi

Got the combi for my M5610 today.


----------



## acadian

It just needs a cleanup, a new battery, a little crystal polish/touch up and maybe different clothes


----------



## chalit

This Beauty


----------



## Phreddo

My little pumpkin patch is growing.

DW-D5500MR-4









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone

First MR-G. I have a sinking suspicion it won't be my last. Got on a trade here on WUS. (I know many wouldn't count it among most MRG's as its not all metal and is really just a beefed up titanium clad GW1200 but here it is):

MR-G2100DJ-1JF

It's so light weight compared to most watches I own. I wish it had a central running seconds hand, and if the hands were just a mite longer, but its fairly readable in most light. And has a very VERY bright double LED Backlight. I mean Light-up-the-entire-bathroom bright. Sub-Dial LCD screens are tiny, but readable for me (20/10 vision after lasik a few years ago). It missed receive last night while on a plane, but I imagine it'll pick up just fine tonight (it actually was able to go in and out of level 1 while on the wrist at Noon today, so it'll do fine). Mini review over, here's some pics:


----------



## GaryK30

I picked up a DW-6900BB-1 today. I like the minimalist, almost all blacked out design. Even the buttons and buckle are black IP coated. I'll post some real pics soon.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> I picked up a DW-6900BB-1 today. I like the minimalist, almost all blacked out design. Even the buttons and buckle are black IP coated. I'll post some real pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 13416849


Nice! I hope the display is as crisp as it looks in this image. The black IP hardware is a nice touch.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! I hope the display is as crisp as it looks in this image. The black IP hardware is a nice touch.


It's a pretty good negative display, but not GD-350-1B good.


----------



## GaryK30

GaryK30 said:


> I picked up a DW-6900BB-1 today. I like the minimalist, almost all blacked out design. Even the buttons and buckle are black IP coated. I'll post some real pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 13416849


Here are some real pics of my new DW-6900BB-1.

It looks great in the bright sunlight. (Sorry about the little smudge on the crystal at the 8:30 position. This watch shows every little thing that doesn't belong on the crystal. All cleaned off now.)









Here is the black IP buckle.









In dimmer light, the negative display is about on par with my GD-100-1B, which means about average.


----------



## Ottovonn

GaryK30 said:


> Here are some real pics of my new DW-6900BB-1.
> 
> It looks great in the bright sunlight. (Sorry about the little smudge on the crystal at the 8:30 position. This watch shows every little thing that doesn't belong on the crystal. All cleaned off now.)
> 
> View attachment 13418297
> 
> 
> Here is the black IP buckle.
> 
> View attachment 13418299
> 
> 
> In dimmer light, the negative display is about on par with my GD-100-1B, which means about average.


Very nice piece. I have a similar watch, the GX-56BB and it similarly smudges easily, probably because the clean dial makes every smudge, ever piece of lint super apparent. Yours seems way more legible compared to the GX-56. Enjoy that minimalist 6900!


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> Very nice piece. I have a similar watch, the GX-56BB and it similarly smudges easily, probably because the clean dial makes every smudge, ever piece of lint super apparent. Yours seems way more legible compared to the GX-56. Enjoy that minimalist 6900!


Thanks, man. I have a GX-56BB-1 as well. In dimmer light, the DW-6900BB-1 is a bit more readable, but my GD-350-1B is by far the best.


----------



## Steelerswit

Just in and new battery installed. Another Ford Focus G.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Sassi

Got my GW-9300-1JF from Japan.


----------



## The Stalker

Got this yesterday. Absolutely love it.


----------



## przypadek

Steelerswit said:


> Just in and new battery installed. Another Ford Focus G.
> 
> Wow!! That's so nice. Didn't know about these... what's the model number on that one? I love me some green Gs!


----------



## Sassi

Few more shots of my new Mudman. :-d b-)


----------



## Steelerswit

It's a DW-004. This was a 1999 limited edition not sold, only given with purchase of the newly introduced Ford Focus.


przypadek said:


> Steelerswit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in and new battery installed. Another Ford Focus G.
> 
> Wow!! That's so nice. Didn't know about these... what's the model number on that one? I love me some green Gs!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator
Click to expand...


----------



## przypadek

Steelerswit said:


> It's a DW-004. This was a 1999 limited edition not sold, only given with purchase of the newly introduced Ford Focus.


Cheers! Another one to add to the alerts!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

G2300 for the nicest price I ever did see (seriously, over the past month I've seen these triple in average price on eBay, what's that about? :-?)


----------



## sticky

GXW56


----------



## CC

Two new arrivals today...


----------



## CC

Up on eBay but debating keeping one. Good looking watch...


----------



## CC

...


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...










Date is configurable ...


----------



## Hammermountain

CC said:


> Up on eBay but debating keeping one. Good looking watch...
> 
> View attachment 13436155


May have to get one of these. Looks absolutely great.


----------



## Ottovonn

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date is configurable ...


Nice pick-up! This one's been growing on me. I may have to take a look at one in person.


----------



## Steelerswit

Hammermountain said:


> May have to get one of these. Looks absolutely great.


Good luck on prices, it's sold out and secondary markets are it.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GregPL

Finally got the light-blue one after quite a hunt and I love it! b-)


----------



## raffchrist

This GWF 1000 G is my latest purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

Sick watches and shots @GregPL and @raffchrist


----------



## raffchrist

acadian said:


> Sick watches and shots @GregPL and @raffchrist


Thanks bro 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregPL

acadian said:


> Sick watches and shots @GregPL and @raffchrist


Thanks, I'll pass the compliment to the friend who took the photos


----------



## harald-hans

raffchrist said:


> This GWF 1000 G is my latest purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I buy this version please ?


----------



## harald-hans

raffchrist said:


> This GWF 1000 G is my latest purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where can I buy this version please ?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

raffchrist said:


> This GWF 1000 G is my latest purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope it's real? I've seen some fakes on eBay with jelly bezel amd strap..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raffchrist

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I hope it's real? I've seen some fakes on eBay with jelly bezel amd strap..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is the original GWF 1000 G with custom crystal clear band and bezel









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

raffchrist said:


> This is the original GWF 1000 G with custom crystal clear band and bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Ok sorry for jumping the gun...I'm glad its original.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## raffchrist

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Ok sorry for jumping the gun...I'm glad its original.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's okay bro 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## raffchrist

harald-hans said:


> Where can I buy this version please ?


This is GWF 1000 G with custom crystal clear band and bazel bro...

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor

Frogman :-!


----------



## acadian

banderor said:


> Frogman :-!
> 
> View attachment 13483507


Very nice - congrats!


----------



## toscana33

My two G-Shocks acquired in the last two weeks aren't very shiny. But here they are.


----------



## liwang22

GW-5610 with grey resin and strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek

raffchrist said:


> This is GWF 1000 G with custom crystal clear band and bazel bro...
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


It's awesome!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

banderor said:


> Frogman :-!
> 
> View attachment 13483507


Yeah loving it  You're truly enjoying your new Froggy. Congrats again Cool pair !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## banderor

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah loving it  You're truly enjoying your new Froggy. Congrats again Cool pair !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks DSD! I was late to the party, but now I know what all the fuss is about. Better late than never! ;-)


----------



## yankeexpress

liwang22 said:


> GW-5610 with grey resin and strap


Where did you get the grey resin and strap? Looks excellent!


----------



## liwang22

yankeexpress said:


> Where did you get the grey resin and strap? Looks excellent!


Thanks. I got it from an eBay seller based in California. Forget his username I'll try to post it today. Nice fella.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian

yankeexpress said:


> Where did you get the grey resin and strap? Looks excellent!


Bezel and Band from a DWD5600P-8


----------



## liwang22

liwang22 said:


> Thanks. I got it from an eBay seller based in California. Forget his username I'll try to post it today. Nice fella.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the complete watch from ha8524 on eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

After a month's wait it is here...







And hanging with its bro!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Love that display, @Hammermountain. Congrats!


----------



## Hammermountain

Sir-Guy said:


> Love that display, @Hammermountain. Congrats!


Thanks, man! Totally love it!


----------



## acadian

Hammermountain said:


> After a month's wait it is here...
> View attachment 13490335
> 
> And hanging with its bro!
> View attachment 13490337


Very nice my friend congratulations


----------



## Roadking1102

Just landed GW6900









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

acadian said:


> Very nice my friend congratulations


Thanks! Already made its way to my favorite five. With the gold accents and that silverish screen it's just awesome.


----------



## raffchrist

this GWFT1030 is my latest purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince




----------



## Phreddo

One is a new watch, the other is a new skin on an old watch.

GBA-400-4B

I love the color of this guy. The blue accents really pop. Under the right light, the metal accents have an iridescent shimmer like a CD. The hands are just plain mirror finish with blue accents.

I hate that it's not solar, bit such is life. A nice feature is automatic time sync whenever you connect with your phone. Unfortunately, the app has to constantly run.

View attachment 13498413



























My other watch is a reskin of an oldie. My DW-5025 resin was very yellowed. So I ordered the resin from a standard DW-5600EG to utilize the gold accents. In retrospect I should have ordered the GW-5000 strap and swapped out the buckle, but this will do just fine.

























Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

My bluetooth capable Gravitymaster arrived today. Other than occasionally adjusting the time, not sure what other functions, if any, are performed via a bluetooth connection. Eventually i'll upgrade my S5 to a 6 or better and find out...
















_GravityMaster GRB100-1A3_


----------



## Charles89

After months of waiting and missing out on a few bidding wars, I've finally landed this! It popped up on my ebay saved searches hours after it was listed for a buy it now price of $240. Didn't even think twice after seeing no delamination on the crystal, and just bought it, using a 10% voucher too!

Arrived this morning, I must admit, I'm surprised by the condition of the crystal and the graphics underneath, after 35 years it still look so crisp and vibrant! Crystal has a couple of small scratches but nothing wouldn't polish out. So happy with it, can't wait to clean it up and dress it up.


----------



## acadian

Charles89 said:


> After months of waiting and missing out on a few bidding wars, I've finally landed this! It popped up on my ebay saved searches hours after it was listed for a buy it now price of $240. Didn't even think twice after seeing no delamination on the crystal, and just bought it, using a 10% voucher too!
> 
> Arrived this morning, I must admit, I'm surprised by the condition of the crystal and the graphics underneath, after 35 years it still look so crisp and vibrant! Crystal has a couple of small scratches but nothing wouldn't polish out. So happy with it, can't wait to clean it up and dress it up.
> 
> View attachment 13509995
> View attachment 13509997


Damn I'm jealous.

Congrats!!


----------



## Artking3

My brother was good enough to line up early in the morning to help me get the black Full Metal Square.


----------



## Charles89

acadian said:


> Charles89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After months of waiting and missing out on a few bidding wars, I've finally landed this! It popped up on my ebay saved searches hours after it was listed for a buy it now price of $240. Didn't even think twice after seeing no delamination on the crystal, and just bought it, using a 10% voucher too!
> 
> Arrived this morning, I must admit, I'm surprised by the condition of the crystal and the graphics underneath, after 35 years it still look so crisp and vibrant! Crystal has a couple of small scratches but nothing wouldn't polish out. So happy with it, can't wait to clean it up and dress it up.
> 
> View attachment 13509995
> View attachment 13509997
> 
> 
> 
> Damn I'm jealous.
> 
> Congrats!!
Click to expand...

Thanks pal! After contemplating on whether to try take the screws out for 30mins, I decided to do it, since I wouldn't be happy with the DW-5000C knowing the screws cannot be removed.

Sprayed some WD40 and let it sit for a bit, tried using a screw driver, it just wasn't going to happen without snapping it. So I decided to do it another way that I have tried with other vintages before, which was using a small cloth to cover the screw and use pilers to twist them out. It took about 20mins for the first one, and kinda scratched one of the screws (lucky I have spares from other DW-5200C. So I tried other things to wrap the screw with to get more grip and protection on the screws, I ended up using a relatively thick rubber band and voila! 10 seconds per screw and all is well.

New BR bezel and original casio band is now on.


----------



## il Pirati

Artking3 said:


> My brother was good enough to line up early in the morning to help me get the black Full Metal Square.


Looks great! Wrist shots...


----------



## Artking3

il Pirati said:


> Artking3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother was good enough to line up early in the morning to help me get the black Full Metal Square.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Wrist shots...
Click to expand...

When I pick it up from him next month..,


----------



## Drunken_Munki

These are my latest fix for my crazy G-Shock addiction with 3 more to come, 1 on Friday and 2 more when they arrive









G-Shock Newbie


----------



## VIA4321

Was the g-lide 5600 the one on eBay for £89? Kept eyeing that up, I was kind of glad someone snapped it up as it saved me the money!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

VIA4321 said:


> Was the g-lide 5600 the one on eBay for £89? Kept eyeing that up, I was kind of glad someone snapped it up as it saved me the money!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No mate, i didn't know there was one on eBay. Got this from a friend who was getting rid of some, to be honest not my favourite though

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## BenKing

I need to get me a G-shock


----------



## Drunken_Munki

BenKing said:


> I need to get me a G-shock


It's ok saying you need to get one it's knowing which shape colour & style and deep deep pockets, it's a terrible addiction lol

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## BenKing

I love G-shock


----------



## CC

'One' quickly turns into several.


----------



## Ottovonn

^

Awesome Eminem 6900, Munki! |>

You should start calling yourself G-Shock Veteran at this point. :-d


----------



## Drunken_Munki

CC said:


> 'One' quickly turns into several.


And several turn in to a serious addiction 

G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Awesome Eminem 6900, Munki! |>
> 
> You should start calling yourself G-Shock Veteran at this point. :-d





Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Awesome Eminem 6900, Munki! |>
> 
> You should start calling yourself G-Shock Veteran at this point. :-d


Thanks Otto, i have wanted one for a while now. Not to bothered by the GLX, it's nice but i have a green one Maybe i should change it from newbie. I am no where near @steelerswit level or mosy members, still lots to kearn and buy bit i do have 18. Plus i have something coming Friday, and 2 more to be shipped from Japan









G-Shock Newbie


----------



## Steelerswit

Your new sig is now, "G-Shock Padawan" 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Diogo Franco

I received this model 3 weeks ago. Very satisfied.

GW-M5610BA-1JF









See ya!


----------



## eco-drive

Just ordered these two, 2 hours ago... coming this Saturday.


----------



## CC

Couldn't say no at £160 on eBay...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Arrives today via USPS.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Just put on layaway










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> Just put on layaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


I bet you can't wait to get it home

Yay Graduated to G-Shock Padawan


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Arrives today via USPS.
> View attachment 13516591
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It arrived just in time for my Birthday which is tomorrow. It wears nicely and smaller than its predecessor.

Loving the colors.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It arrived just in time for my Birthday which is tomorrow. It wears nicely and smaller than its predecessor.
> 
> Loving the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday dude, and congrats! The new MTG is a beaut.


----------



## Steelerswit

Drunken_Munki said:


> I bet you can't wait to get it home
> 
> Yay Graduated to G-Shock Padawan


That will be a while, but it's mine.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> That will be a while, but it's mine.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


As long as it's yours 

Yay Graduated to G-Shock Padawan


----------



## acadian

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It arrived just in time for my Birthday which is tomorrow. It wears nicely and smaller than its predecessor.
> 
> Loving the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks awesome on your wrist!

Congrats and Happy early Birthday!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Happy Birthday dude, and congrats! The new MTG is a beaut.


Thank you kubr1ck, I remember you being one of the first ones to get it direct from Japan...now I see what you meant and...I can't wait to get the anniversary one 


acadian said:


> Looks awesome on your wrist!
> 
> Congrats and Happy early Birthday!!


Thank you acadian, I'm out with my wife in Baltimore this evening and wearing it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

I'm typically a square (5000 or 5035), but I've had an ABC itch for a while. No need for A, B, or C in practical day to day use, but hey.

Two examples of roughly the same feature set: PRW-3100 and GW-9400.

Don't want both; deciding on which to keep: the Trek, the Rangeman, or neither.


----------



## Hasaf

GR-B100-1A3JF

Close ups always distort, at least when taken with a cheap cell phone. The lugs don't go past my wrist.


----------



## kenls

Not a G, had to pick it up at £30, local TK Maxx (TJ Maxx across the pond) but the "sickness" is back after the GW5K...


----------



## Prdrers

tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 13518541
> 
> 
> I'm typically a square (5000 or 5035), but I've had an ABC itch for a while. No need for A, B, or C in practical day to day use, but hey.
> 
> Two examples of roughly the same feature set: PRW-3100 and GW-9400.
> 
> Don't want both; deciding on which to keep: the Trek, the Rangeman, or neither.


Tough call there. Usually being a square guy I'd say the somewhat smaller PRW would better suit you, but they're both great pieces. I think it's just gonna come down to which you prefer on the wrist after some trial and error. Good luck 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

tauntauntaun said:


> Don't want both; deciding on which to keep: the Trek, the Rangeman, or neither.


If you lost either one, would you buy it again to replace it? Or would you say, "Oh, well. It was nice when I had it." If your gut reaction to this mental exercise is to consider buying a replacement, then that's the one I would keep.


----------



## tauntauntaun

Sir-Guy said:


> If you lost either one, would you buy it again to replace it? Or would you say, "Oh, well. It was nice when I had it." If your gut reaction to this mental exercise is to consider buying a replacement, then that's the one I would keep.


This is good advice, and sadly, probably means they're both going to the private sale forum.


----------



## tregaskin

I just bought the gw-m5610-1er

I fount it for 70€ so couldnt resist


----------



## 60nice

tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 13518541
> 
> 
> I'm typically a square (5000 or 5035), but I've had an ABC itch for a while. No need for A, B, or C in practical day to day use, but hey.
> 
> Two examples of roughly the same feature set: PRW-3100 and GW-9400.
> 
> Don't want both; deciding on which to keep: the Trek, the Rangeman, or neither.


To me I would choose the Prw-3100 because of the larger digits and the fact that it shows the current time in alarm/ stopwatch/ timer/ world time modes


----------



## GaryK30

60nice said:


> To me I would choose the Prw-3100 because of the larger digits and the fact that it shows the current time in alarm/ stopwatch/ timer/ world time modes


The GW-9400 shows the current time in other modes also.


----------



## il Pirati

Man, I really like the Rangeman. I miss my green one. If I was going to re-buy a watch, that might be the one. LOVE the one-touch stop watch. Its big, but so comfortable and easy to wear.



tauntauntaun said:


> View attachment 13518541
> 
> 
> I'm typically a square (5000 or 5035), but I've had an ABC itch for a while. No need for A, B, or C in practical day to day use, but hey.
> 
> Two examples of roughly the same feature set: PRW-3100 and GW-9400.
> 
> Don't want both; deciding on which to keep: the Trek, the Rangeman, or neither.


----------



## Steelerswit

This, for buying that.
















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Ottovonn

harald-hans said:


> View attachment 13525553


That's such a cool collab!!! I kinda want . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deltaforce316

Just ordered an hour ago and will be here tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## jmseiko

Glycine GL0076









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tauntauntaun

il Pirati said:


> Man, I really like the Rangeman. I miss my green one. If I was going to re-buy a watch, that might be the one. LOVE the one-touch stop watch. Its big, but so comfortable and easy to wear.


I will agree that one-touch stopwatch was a pleasant surprise. Killer app for frequent jogging.


----------



## acadian

Mail call - GW-M5600A Tamio Okuda

Love the colors on this guy.


----------



## GaryK30

acadian said:


> Mail call - GW-M5600A Tamio Okuda
> 
> Love the colors on this guy.


Nice fall (autumn) colors.


----------



## acadian

GaryK30 said:


> Nice fall (autumn) colors.


good observation - great timing! b-)


----------



## Steelerswit

acadian said:


> Mail call - GW-M5600A Tamio Okuda
> 
> Love the colors on this guy.


I was going to say, just in time for Halloween.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## shawnc9

My first full metal square. Certainly not the last, I have the silver one arriving this week.


----------



## yankeexpress

This is a silver metal square in new DLC clothes


----------



## CC

Wish it was MB6...


----------



## javylsu

Saw it at the local Walmart and couldn't resist...


----------



## harald-hans

If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than

take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...

_GMW-B5000TFC-1HH - Limited Edition 1 of 1_


----------



## algoth

tregaskin said:


> I just bought the gw-m5610-1er
> 
> I fount it for 70€ so couldnt resist


That's a great price! May I ask where you found it?


----------



## clarencek

harald-hans said:


> If you have two GMW-B5000-1 than
> 
> take one of these "GMW-B5000-1" - it is the version with the Resinstrap and Negativdisplay + Strap and Bezel with DLC from the limited "GMW-B5000TFC" and make this super rare ...


Whoa that's awesome!!! 
But can I suggest also doing the band screws as well!


----------



## il Pirati

shawnc9 said:


> My first full metal square. Certainly not the last, I have the silver one arriving this week.


That looks awesome! Love the brushed bezel. I probably would have kept the positive gold I had if it had been brushed.


----------



## Steelerswit

A simple watch I got from a friend that gets closeout Casio's and G's. This was a display model and had a dead battery. $10 and about $1.25 for the battery and she's happy.

Edifice EF-106










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fredcohiba

First Casio. Saw it at Kohl's for 40% off last Sunday. Then I got $15 Kohl's bucks back to boot. Listed at $150 so I paid about $75 plus tax.
The blue struck me as well as being a world time caliber.


----------



## Fredcohiba

First Casio. Saw it at Kohl's for 40% off last Sunday. Then I got $15 Kohl's bucks back to boot. Listed at $150 so I paid about $75 plus tax.
The blue struck me as well as being a world time caliber.
View attachment 13536395


----------



## sticky

Just ordered on of these. It "MIGHT" be in stock for November. (Then again, knowing my luck, it might not)


----------



## CC

sticky said:


> Just ordered on of these. It "MIGHT" be in stock for November. (Then again, knowing my luck, it might not)
> 
> View attachment 13536425


G-Shock UK has them in stock now.


----------



## Steelerswit

Another payment closer










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Hammermountain

The King is in! Is it huge? Yes. Is it awesome? Oh most definitely. (Though it will def require some time getting used to). 







View attachment 13543811


----------



## FarmeR57

Not new, but new to me 









Couple scuffs, but still quite awesomely fantastic \,,/
Probably get fresh resin and a black bezel down the road


----------



## gnus411

Full Metal Jacket.  Last one for awhile! (For real this time...)









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk
New watches today


----------



## CC

gnus411 said:


> Full Metal Jacket. Last one for awhile! (For real this time...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Congrats on purchase... and 1000th post :-!


----------



## acadian

Henrik A said:


> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk
> New watches today


Nice pair - congrats!

that's the first picture of the DW-5035E that I've seen which actually makes it look good. I'm actually considering it now.


----------



## sticky




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Congratulations, I get mine from Topper Jewelers tomorrow.


Henrik A said:


> Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk
> New watches today


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## masonstorm

I wanted a watch with some blue highlights - came across this one, and although it breaks my rule of only getting solar/atomic g-shocks, I had to have it.
It's even better looking in person - my new favorite.


----------



## Steelerswit

Found a deal, and cashed in my eBay bucks and snagged this Limited Edition for just under $73usd.

GLX-5600FAT-32














Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Hamstur

First G for me. Went with the JDM carbon fiber and titanium. Wife said it's the best piece I have because it's solar, self-setting, functional, doesn't have to be wound or set. I grinned as I put my LVc back on, and she smirked in disapproval.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Another payment closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

harald-hans said:


>


Glad you found one. Really a nice Ranger Enjoy 








Blast from the past Was truly fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck

Picked up a couple of under-$30 non-G beauties today.

*W217H-9AV*: lovely tinted display, large readable digits, soft resin strap, smaller but not "small".

























*B650WD-1A*: clean brushed ss bracelet with modern design. contrasts nicely with bead-blasted look of the case. amber illuminator is also bright and clear.


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up a couple of under-$30 non-G beauties today.
> 
> *W217H-9AV*: lovely tinted display, large readable digits, soft resin strap, smaller but not "small".
> 
> View attachment 13554993
> 
> 
> View attachment 13554995
> 
> 
> View attachment 13554997
> 
> 
> *B650WD-1A*: clean brushed ss bracelet with modern design. contrasts nicely with bead-blasted look of the case. amber illuminator is also bright and clear.
> 
> View attachment 13554999
> 
> 
> View attachment 13555001
> 
> 
> View attachment 13555003
> 
> 
> View attachment 13555005


Those are so cool!

nice pickups!


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up a couple of under-$30 non-G beauties today.
> 
> *W217H-9AV*: lovely tinted display, large readable digits, soft resin strap, smaller but not "small".
> 
> View attachment 13554993
> 
> 
> View attachment 13554995
> 
> 
> View attachment 13554997
> 
> 
> *B650WD-1A*: clean brushed ss bracelet with modern design. contrasts nicely with bead-blasted look of the case. amber illuminator is also bright and clear.
> 
> View attachment 13554999
> 
> 
> View attachment 13555001
> 
> 
> View attachment 13555003
> 
> 
> View attachment 13555005


Those are so cool!

nice pickups!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I traded with my buddy for a Stealth King, and wow is it a beast...maybe too big. But I love the bada&%, tough and rugged look. Pretty excited to take it for a hike tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Steelerswit said:


> Found a deal, and cashed in my eBay bucks and snagged this Limited Edition for just under $73usd.
> 
> GLX-5600FAT-32
> View attachment 13552333
> View attachment 13552335
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


I like the not so subtle suggestion, "Collect Everything". 
They don't need to worry about that. 
Nice price and pick up!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

These arrived recently and they are incredible to look at.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Henrik A

harald-hans said:


>


What is the serienumber one this one, I really like it


----------



## harald-hans

Henrik A said:


> What is the serienumber one this one, I really like it


Rangeman GW-9402KJ-2JR Earthwatch Limited Edition


----------



## Steelerswit

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I traded with my buddy for a Stealth King, and wow is it a beast...maybe too big. But I love the bada&%, tough and rugged look. Pretty excited to take it for a hike tomorrow.
> View attachment 13555393
> View attachment 13555399


you get used to it quickly... you will love it and want another.


----------



## Dr. Wong

Oh no! You're going to be a "No-G" man in no time! Because who needs a G-Shock when you have a Casio? :roll:

:-d



kubr1ck said:


> Picked up a couple of under-$30 non-G beauties today.
> 
> *W217H-9AV*: lovely tinted display, large readable digits, soft resin strap, smaller but not "small".
> 
> View attachment 13554993


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> Those are so cool!
> 
> nice pickups!


Thanks dude. Nice daily wear pieces. Lots of bang for the buck. |>



Dr. Wong said:


> Oh no! You're going to be a "No-G" man in no time! Because who needs a G-Shock when you have a Casio? :roll:
> 
> :-d


Haha! I was waiting for someone to say this. You're right man. I feel like a fool for wasting so much money on Gs when these little plastic Casios are just as tough with louder alarms! :-d


----------



## Manstrom

CC said:


> G-Shock UK has them in stock now.


Ordered one , waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Manstrom

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I traded with my buddy for a Stealth King, and wow is it a beast...maybe too big. But I love the bada&%, tough and rugged look. Pretty excited to take it for a hike tomorrow.
> View attachment 13555393
> View attachment 13555399


Ordered „The King" too 
Should arrive mid of October from Japan. It's the JF version with MB6.


----------



## Eric.S

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks dude. Nice daily wear pieces. Lots of bang for the buck. |>
> 
> Haha! I was waiting for someone to say this. You're right man. I feel like a fool for wasting so much money on Gs when these little plastic Casios are just as tough with louder alarms! :-d


Tell me about it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Manstrom said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I traded with my buddy for a Stealth King, and wow is it a beast...maybe too big. But I love the bada&%, tough and rugged look. Pretty excited to take it for a hike tomorrow.
> View attachment 13555393
> View attachment 13555399
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered „The King" too
> Should arrive mid of October from Japan. It's the JF version with MB6.
Click to expand...

Nice score! I wish mine had multi band!
The size threw me off at first, but actually it fits far better than my ga 700, has a ss double tang clasp that is easy to use (I only have experience with a double tang clasp (plastic) with the ga 700 and it was awful) and amongst many other things, but maybe most importantly, it is a damn sexy brute(ga 700 will need a new home now). I was expecting that I would probably want to sell/trade this off, but so far so good. The amusing thing is I was actually in the market to buy a small black out G because I wanted something a little more inconspicuous, and then I went ahead and got this bada%&. It even intimidates me. I feel like I have to apologize to it everytime I bump it or just start tossing milk money at it or something. 
Anyway congrats! Make sure to post a pic!


----------



## kenls

This one had been put away as a Christmas present for me, however Mrs. kenls has apparently bought me a "different" square. No point in keeping this one hidden then is there?...


----------



## mguffin2k6

New to me, Mudmaster









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## olandese83

Waiting for DHL.....lot of meetings today at the office, hope to be able to grab the package and take a pic today of the new arrival....truly excited....


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...


----------



## alfredhitchcock

Cowboy Bebop said:


> These arrived recently and they are incredible to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Can you say their serial numbers?


----------



## 345Y

Not shiny, not new, but it is my latest purchase DW-6910K ICERC
Picture snapped last week, got it about two weeks ago.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

alfredhitchcock said:


> Can you say their serial numbers?


DW5035E-7 and DW5735E-7

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alfredhitchcock

Cowboy Bebop said:


> DW5035E-7 and DW5735E-7
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you|>


----------



## sticky

Come to Sticky!


----------



## Manstrom

Finally arrived in Austria from UK


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Now I'll keep it!









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

SGW500H-2BV
Technically not a 'G' but for all intents and purposes it is...









GRB100-1A3
Gravitymaster with bluetooth...









GW-M5610BA-1JF / GW-M5610B-1JF
Black, blue and green series, still in Japanese time...









Here's my newest G's with my existing collection...









To accommodate the now larger brood of G's, an upgrade of their living quarters was needed...









As you can see, there is an open slot left in the new upgraded living quarters. Till such vacancy can be filled with a proper G, another solar powered watch will temporarily fill the void...


----------



## paulvandyk

I'm trying to convince my wife to get a gold one to match her collection.


----------



## Manstrom

Arrived today from japan - the King










With the little brothers


















Some wrist shots. 7,25" wrist
















Greetings from Austria, where autumn is finally coming!


----------



## Hammermountain

Manstrom said:


> Arrived today from japan - the King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the little brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some wrist shots. 7,25" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13583193
> 
> 
> Greetings from Austria, where autumn is finally coming!


Nice, man!! Big congrats!!


----------



## sticky

Thanks for reminding me just how lacking my photography skills are. Ah well, never mind.


----------



## javylsu

Manstrom said:


> Arrived today from japan - the King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the little brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some wrist shots. 7,25" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13583193
> 
> 
> Greetings from Austria, where autumn is finally coming!


How's the display on this one? I've been going back and forth on buying this king for a while, and I can't quite get a read on how good the negative display is... Congrats!


----------



## GaryK30

javylsu said:


> How's the display on this one? I've been going back and forth on buying this king for a while, and I can't quite get a read on how good the negative display is... Congrats!


I have several negative display Gs. I'd rate them as follows for readability:

*Best*
1. GD-350-1B

*Average*
2. G-6900BB-1
3. G-9000-3V
4. GD-100-1B

*Worst*
5. GX-56BB-1
6. GWX-5600WB-5


----------



## Mr.Jones82

GaryK30 said:


> javylsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the display on this one? I've been going back and forth on buying this king for a while, and I can't quite get a read on how good the negative display is... Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I have several negative display Gs. I'd rate them as follows for readability:
> 
> *Best*
> 1. GD-350-1B
> 
> *Average*
> 2. G-6900BB-1
> 3. G-9000-3V
> 4. GD-100-1B
> 
> *Worst*
> 5. GX-56BB-1
> 6. GWX-5600WB-5
Click to expand...

...I'd agree. I love my King and still prefer the negative over the positive because of, well, how cool it is, but readablity is pretty lackluster (the constant reflection on the glass does not help either). Same with my negative gas 100 actually, but the King is still below it.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Manstrom said:


> Arrived today from japan - the King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the little brothers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some wrist shots. 7,25" wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13583193
> 
> 
> Greetings from Austria, where autumn is finally coming!


That is a nice little family of g's!


----------



## Manstrom

javylsu said:


> How's the display on this one? I've been going back and forth on buying this king for a while, and I can't quite get a read on how good the negative display is... Congrats!


It is not as good as on the GW-M5610BB I would say. Maybe also because of the plastic (protection) sections in the dial.
But you can read it quite well.
And if you use the illumination readability is real good.

For perfect legibility I would recommend the GMW-B5000D with the stn display.


----------



## Manstrom

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That is a nice little family of g's!


And waiting for my GW-B5600BC-1ER to arrive...

For now buliding the little g collection on

*Square
*Tough Solar
*MB6
*If possible Bluetooth


----------



## Manstrom

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ...I'd agree. I love my King and still prefer the negative over the positive because of, well, how cool it is, but readablity is pretty lackluster (the constant reflection on the glass does not help either). Same with my negative gas 100 actually, but the King is still below it.


I agree much reflection on the glass. Makes it even hard to take a proper picture.


----------



## javylsu

GaryK30 said:


> I have several negative display Gs. I'd rate them as follows for readability:
> 
> *Best*
> 1. GD-350-1B
> 
> *Average*
> 2. G-6900BB-1
> 3. G-9000-3V
> 4. GD-100-1B
> 
> *Worst*
> 5. GX-56BB-1
> 6. GWX-5600WB-5





Mr.Jones82 said:


> ...I'd agree. I love my King and still prefer the negative over the positive because of, well, how cool it is, but readablity is pretty lackluster (the constant reflection on the glass does not help either). Same with my negative gas 100 actually, but the King is still below it.





Manstrom said:


> It is not as good as on the GW-M5610BB I would say. Maybe also because of the plastic (protection) sections in the dial.
> But you can read it quite well.
> And if you use the illumination readability is real good.
> 
> For perfect legibility I would recommend the GMW-B5000D with the stn display.


Thank you for your feedback, much appreciated!


----------



## Steelerswit

These are shiny










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## harald-hans




----------



## CC




----------



## Watches4CC

I couldn’t resist the new Glacier Gold 35th Anniversary, it just came today! I like the bling and the clear band, even though it’s big on my wrist. That’s ok, big watches on ladies are allowed. 🙂


----------



## harald-hans

The black one arrived today ...


----------



## fcasoli

After more than a year, my dream is coming

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43975685


----------



## Ottovonn

fcasoli said:


> After more than a year, my dream is coming
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43975685


It's a great watch. The metal square is one of the best watches I've bought in a long time. You'll love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgootee

Ottovonn said:


> It's a great watch. The metal square is one of the best watches I've bought in a long time. You'll love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AGREED!


----------



## Hasaf

This arrived today, MRG-7100-BJ It is shown on a 7.5-inch wrist. I have wanted an MRG for a while, the current ones are not in my price range. At the same time, I also wanted: Solar, Atomic, and a second hand.








I was a bit surprised that it came with a resizing tool. Yes, it was shown on the eBay image, I was still surprised it was included. it arrived with the bracelet "open." That saved a step in getting it sized.









The wear marks around the bezel are less noticeable in person; at the same time, they don't bother me, I am a living vintagizer. In all, I am very happy with it


----------



## javylsu

Finally found a new GXW-56-4JF for a good price. Very excited to have this King in the collection!


----------



## kubr1ck

"Sneaker Freaker, where'd ya get those peepers?" b-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I ordered the Honda Limited Edition EQS-800HR-1A which pays tribute the 1968 Honda F1 RA301 from Macys.

Pictures borrowed from the Internet.














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgootee

kubr1ck said:


> "Sneaker Freaker, where'd ya get those peepers?" b-)


Hell Yahhh


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## kubr1ck

Took my Lungman into my AD to get a repair done....









And walked out with this....









Collecting Gs is good for the heart, but bad for the wallet. :-d


----------



## Phreddo

Since selling my Mudman, I wanted to retry another 5 button model with the same features and factory NATO adapters.

GLS-6900 with a GLS-5600CL band

Thanks Rocat!
View attachment 13624011














Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Tomorrow I will receive...


----------



## raze

Finally


----------



## Snaggletooth

Had this GW-9110 a couple of days now and it's perfick for my needs. If I'd been aware if it before I got my Rangeman I might never have got the Rangeman. I love the size of the Gulfie, and the feature set works well for my location on the coast. Here she is after her first sea swim with me this morning - in her element so to speak.









Think I'll keep the Ranger too though, be rude not to.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Took my Lungman into my AD to get a repair done....
> 
> View attachment 13623851
> 
> 
> And walked out with this....
> 
> View attachment 13623853
> 
> 
> Collecting Gs is good for the heart, but bad for the wallet. :-d


Congrats welcome to the club...I knew you'd cave for the full metal eventually lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

The Hundreds









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Congrats welcome to the club...I knew you'd cave for the full metal eventually lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Lol just waiting for the one that sang my name, brother. :-!



Steelerswit said:


> The Hundreds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Striking colors on that one, Wit. Congrats! |>


----------



## harald-hans

The Yellow one arrives today ...


----------



## CC

Snaggletooth said:


> Had this GW-9110 a couple of days now and it's perfick for my needs. If I'd been aware if it before I got my Rangeman I might never have got the Rangeman. I love the size of the Gulfie, and the feature set works well for my location on the coast. Here she is after her first sea swim with me this morning - in her element so to speak.
> 
> View attachment 13624243
> 
> 
> Think I'll keep the Ranger too though, be rude not to.


Nice! I really want one but means import with associated fees :-(


----------



## Manstrom

New to the square collection:


----------



## hackdrag0n

Yeah boy









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I've received the Casio Edifice Honda Limited edition today. Don't have a photo of the watch (but included a stock photo). Man this is a thing of beauty to look at in person I was just charging it a little before I officially wear.








Updated: watch photos on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hackdrag0n

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I've received the Casio Edifice Honda Limited edition today. Don't have a photo of the watch (but included a stock photo). Man this is a thing of beauty to look at in person I was just charging it a little before I officially wear.
> 
> Updated: watch photos on the wrist.


Nice watch. Wish I had the wrist for something like that.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

hackdrag0n said:


> Nice watch. Wish I had the wrist for something like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I saw your post on the square thread...hehe if you can wear that you most certainly can wear this one

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

hackdrag0n said:


> Nice watch. Wish I had the wrist for something like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Edifice are thinner profile than most Gs, so they wear comfortably. Most are stainless steel on bracelets though, so they are quite a bit heavier. Great watches for their value.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The GMWB5000GD9 arrived a few days ago wearing it for first time today... bliss..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## sticky

The postie brough me a DW-9052 today. That was nice of her wasn't it?


----------



## germanos30

Waiting...


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Just a couple i recently got from Japan my wife's for g-shock purchase and a surprise for me at the bank breaking balance of..... £1.80 (needs a new bezel) and my first DW9100 and also a G-100k and my first 3 star general G-6900kg-3 which i am excited by (sellers pics)









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Forgot to add this one as well goes well with my g6900









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## grizzlebar




----------



## Manstrom

DW-5600MW-7ER

Birthday present from my daughter


----------



## CC

What turned into my first 'restoration'.

Bought on eBay for £30. 'New, never worn. Needs new battery'.
Was hoping it would just need a blast of sun to fire it up again. No such luck, this arrived...

































Was clearly not in new condition. Apart from the grime had no battery, no gasket and the backplate wasn't even screwed down properly.
Really liked the watch though and luckily I had a no longer working donor and some time on my hands (no pun intended)...









This was the first time I've opened a watch up...









So, new battery, gasket, backplate and screws followed by a deep clean.
Very happy with the result...









































Thanks for reading


----------



## Sassi

Got my first Frogman today. The GWF-1000-1JF. b-)


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Just got this m5610md-7 for an awesome price. I'm digging the negative display.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Manstrom

GMW-B5000GD-1ER 


















With his (square) friends:



















State of the G collection so far:


----------



## Kabong30

This guy showed up yesterday. I had one back in the day and got rid of it. Found this guy on the Bay dead but brand new and cheap. Spent the first half of the day on the dash of my car and a couple more hours under my desk lamp. It's alive! I'll get it out under some more light to get to "H" but I'm just glad the cap wasn't dead.


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


>


That's a beauty! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans

Just arrived ...

A fast wristshot - have to shorten the strap later ...


----------



## AlexxvD

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...
> 
> A fast wristshot - have to shorten the strap later ...


Looks great! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Miklos86

harald-hans said:


> Just arrived ...
> 
> A fast wristshot - have to shorten the strap later ...


You're on a roll mein Herr.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Arrives from Japan this Friday (Black Friday) lol considering the colors are fitting...now as for the red...I hope it's not what I see if the wife finds out...








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

Lovin it


----------



## acadian

D7002470 said:


> Lovin it
> View attachment 13659681


oh damn you already got yours...nice!


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Arrives from Japan this Friday (Black Friday) lol considering the colors are fitting...now as for the red...I hope it's not what I see if the wife finds out...
> View attachment 13659637
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats dude. Mine was just delivered to my office, but I won't be back there until Monday. It's bittersweet, lol.


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Just got my Iike new gw 5000 from a forum member here. I love it. Much better build then my m5610.


----------



## Adam020

I traded my GWF-D1000 Frogman for a couple of months "old" GPR-B1000 Rangeman and I'm very happy with it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adam020 said:


> I traded my 2 years old GWF-D1000 Frogman for a couple of months "old" GPR-B1000 Rangeman and I'm very happy with it


Very nice


----------



## AlexxvD

Adam020 said:


> I traded my GWF-D1000 Frogman for a couple of months "old" GPR-B1000 Rangeman and I'm very happy with it


Nice!! Mine is coming in tonight!


----------



## Adam020

AlexxvD said:


> Nice!! Mine is coming in tonight!


Cool


----------



## Myrrhman

Adam020 said:


> I traded my GWF-D1000 Frogman for a couple of months "old" GPR-B1000 Rangeman and I'm very happy with it


Glad to hear my Ranger found a great home. 
Might have a little regret, but that soon fades once I look at the Frog I got from you


----------



## Myrrhman

Adam020 said:


> I traded my GWF-D1000 Frogman for a couple of months "old" GPR-B1000 Rangeman and I'm very happy with it


Glad to hear my Ranger found a great home. 
Might have a little regret, but that soon fades once I look at the Frog I got from you 

So then, here's my latest shiny G ...









(I need to make more photos, still. This one can be found on my Instagram, linked in my signature)


----------



## Tsarli

With age comes the need for big digits. These came in this week.


----------



## AlexxvD

This one will never leave my wrist again


----------



## kenls

My G-Lide (GLS-5600CL-1ER) arrived today and as expected I immediately swapped out the band for the resin from my GW-M5610. I suspect it'll eventually sport a combi.


----------



## Myrrhman

AlexxvD said:


> This one will never leave my wrist again


Hey, jij hier  Again, congrats !


----------



## AlexxvD

Myrrhman said:


> Hey, jij hier  Again, congrats !


Haha ja ik hier . Thanks again mate!


----------



## GaryK30

Here's my DW-6900LU-8. I like the gray resin and positive display. I received this one on Nov 8th, which is the day the fires started in my area. I set it that day, and it's fast by less than a second 16 days later.

This one is a nice contrast to my black, negative display DW-6900BB-1.


----------



## kmbijit

Twin Sensor Mudmaster delivered a few hours ago https://www.watchuseek.com/images/smilies/icon_good.gif


----------



## banderor

These two arrived today from Forever 21 out of Los Angeles. The display is _super_ crisp on DW-6900LU-8. The buckle on LU surprised me because it's Made in Japan. The buckle on DW-5600BB-1 surprised me because it's bead blasted.

Fun new toys! |>|>


----------



## dirkpitt73

I just got a GLS-5600CL-1. Really like the look of it and the 3178 module is awesome. It's like a cross between the classic 5600 and the 6600 with the countdown timer beeps for the stopwatch and timer mode. The backlight is super bright, almost 6600 level. The 3178 seems to be the best classic square module that is non solar and atomic.

One thing I immediately didn't like is the strap adapters. Very uncomfortable for my relatively wide 7.5" wrist. The strap itself is fine, but the adapters are awful. Thanks to a quick WUS search (love this community!) I found a handy table showing I can put a 5600E strap on it. I happen to have a 5600E I rarely wear so made the swap. Looks good and much more comfortable.

Now what to do with the strap adapters and strap? Maybe I'll post em to the FS forum. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

My GMW-B5000-1 arrived this afternoon. Modded slightly at the moment, removed the metal keeper and replaced it with one from a spare GW-M5610 strap. Really like the heft of this watch. |>


----------



## shawnc9

Received this in the mail box yesterday from Japan.

N.HOOLYWOOD X G-SHOCK

Apparently it'll also be released in US and Singapore.

https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069938508775620609

1. Strap is secured using velcro, which I don't think I have seen before.
2. Comes in a brown cardboard box, not your usual Casio box.


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound from Japan

View attachment 13697039


----------



## algoth

Wearing my first ever G for the first time! Loving this little thing.


----------



## acadian

kenls said:


> My GMW-B5000-1 arrived this afternoon. Modded slightly at the moment, removed the metal keeper and replaced it with one from a spare GW-M5610 strap. Really like the heft of this watch. |>
> 
> View attachment 13692883


very nice - congrats!

did you remove the metal keeper because you just don't like the feel of them or because you didn't want to scratch it up? Just curious.


----------



## banderor

shawnc9 said:


> Received this in the mail box yesterday from Japan.
> 
> N.HOOLYWOOD X G-SHOCK
> 
> Apparently it'll also be released in US and Singapore.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069938508775620609
> 
> 1. Strap is secured using velcro, which I don't think I have seen before.
> 2. Comes in a brown cardboard box, not your usual Casio box.


That's cool a cool military inspired release. Enjoy!


----------



## kenls

acadian said:


> very nice - congrats!
> 
> did you remove the metal keeper because you just don't like the feel of them or because you didn't want to scratch it up? Just curious.


Thank you. Re the metal keeper, it was for a bit of both. I find the metal keepers don't retain the strap as well as the resin ones. Additionally, as I plan on putting it on a metal bracelet my thinking was to retain the metal keeper as a potential replacement for my other Master of G's.


----------



## kubr1ck

Look what just landed Stateside. Picked this up on my way to work this morning. Nice piece.


----------



## botzo.botzo

Added two squares to the collection recently.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Just took delivery of my first vintage MR-G, the *MRG-1200T-1A* "Revman". Acquired this one not from a seller in Japan or Thailand, which is typically the case, but from my own backyard in San Diego. Needs a new battery, but otherwise in great condition for a 1999-release watch. Love the retro-futuristic look of this one. |>


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

These two arrived overnight from Topper Jewelers. The Frogman steals my heart away the details that went into it is exceptional.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Cowboy Bebop said:


> These two arrived overnight from Topper Jewelers. The Frogman steals my heart away the details that went into it is exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congratulations, two Monster in one time!


----------



## Urabus23

Found good deals on both around the same time. Unfortunately I can't keep them both and can't decide which one to keep...


----------



## hackdrag0n

Is that the same watch in current colors?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Urabus23 said:


> Found good deals on both around the same time. Unfortunately I can't keep them both and can't decide which one to keep...
> 
> View attachment 13713215


If it was up to me I'd take the magma.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

Finally the Lightning Yellow


----------



## D7002470

Finally the Lightning Yellow

View attachment 13713599


----------



## acadian

D7002470 said:


> Finally the Lightning Yellow
> 
> View attachment 13713599


ohhh that's pretty!!! congrats!!


----------



## Urabus23

hackdrag0n said:


> Is that the same watch in current colors?


yes...one is limited edition and the other is only for sale in Japan.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> If it was up to me I'd take the magma.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks...I still can't make up my mind...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D7002470 said:


> Finally the Lightning Yellow
> 
> View attachment 13713599


Not so much interested in the older Ranger generation anymore but this one is really really hot and top notch - had it for a couple of years - Big congrats! Looks great How's the condition like backplate etc ..? NOS or pre-loved? Have fun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Urabus23 said:


> yes...one is limited edition and the other is only for sale in Japan.
> 
> Thanks...I still can't make up my mind...


Take the left one dude...it's a limited series and you'll kick yourself later on if you pass it up.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Not so much interested in the older Ranger generation anymore but this one is really really hot and top notch - had it for a couple of years - Big congrats! Looks great How's the condition like backplate etc ..? NOS or pre-loved? Have fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks Deepsea! It was very lucky to get a NOS piece. It was literally untouched, never synced, 0 time stamp recorded and still has the "CE" recycle logo sticker on the backplate. Also same with the original tin, outer box, tags and manual. Complete set.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

D7002470 said:


> Thanks Deepsea! It was very lucky to get a NOS piece. It was literally untouched, never synced, 0 time stamp recorded and still has the "CE" recycle logo sticker on the backplate. Also same with the original tin, outer box, tags and manual. Complete set.


How cool  Enjoy to the fullest. NOS That's the icing on the cake. Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

got a cma for the missus as a xmas pressie and just had to try it on, loving the summery colours :-!










...and of course ebay wants me to remain broke, it offered up a 10% discount last night and i now i have another one incoming. could be the first square i keep and not modify :-0 (...actually i think im going to ditch the module for a glx 3151  ) will make a perfect beach beater either way tho :-!


----------



## Hammermountain

Urabus23 said:


> yes...one is limited edition and the other is only for sale in Japan.
> 
> Thanks...I still can't make up my mind...


I'd say Magma as well. The red/black is cool, very cool, but the colors/limited nature/bracelet/general awesomeness gives the magma a few more points in my book. But go with the gut feeling, man!


----------



## Urabus23

Hammermountain said:


> I'd say Magma as well. The red/black is cool, very cool, but the colors/limited nature/bracelet/general awesomeness gives the magma a few more points in my book. But go with the gut feeling, man!


I hear you...but the problem is my gut instinct is usually bad news! Logic says keep magma...gut says keep red...


----------



## fcasoli

MTG-G1000, second


----------



## Phreddo

Oh boy, what have I done...?

Ask WUS














Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Phreddo said:


> Oh boy, what have I done...?
> 
> Ask WUS
> View attachment 13717395
> View attachment 13717397
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


If you're married you just got yourself a one-way ticket to the dog pound or divorce proceedings...if you're single just be happy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GWB5600FB Kobe will likely arrive next week.

Picture below was borrowed from the Internet.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerDave

@Phreddo:
Nice packaging, but what´s inside? ;-)

Edit: Found it...


----------



## Phreddo

What's in the box?!

Ohh

Oceanus OCW-G1200D

Yeah, that'll do for a while.





































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Servus

@Phreddo 

Congratulations. 
Just opening the box is a ceremony, isn't it?

Kind regards


----------



## germanos30

Number 1, now waiting for second one.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Wow man you balling.


germanos30 said:


> Number 1, now waiting for second one.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Loco

DW-5600E

It brings many memories, had another some 20 years ago. I think it was the best G-Shock Casio made. It's comfortable, has everything necessary. Have some other watches, but mostly wear this one.


----------



## FarmeR57

I have been looking to add my first screwback to my collection and had my sights set on one of the new metal squares. This watch, however, seemed to constantly pop up on my searches through internet-land.







I enjoy the design and look of it, but don't really care for the module (kinda plain) nor do I usually go for gold accents. Today was a 1-day sale in the local department store watch counter and all Casio was reduced, with this sitting dead centre of the display. This was the first screwback I had held in person, and the extra heft made it feel wonderful in hand. The price? $155 Cdn (about $115 US) 
I will probably dress it down a bit with a black clasp and keeper and maybe blacked out bezel, but very pleased with this unexpected purchase.


----------



## fcasoli

Phreddo said:


> What's in the box?!
> 
> Ohh
> 
> Oceanus OCW-G1200D
> 
> Yeah, that'll do for a while.
> 
> View attachment 13718519
> 
> View attachment 13718521
> 
> View attachment 13718523
> 
> View attachment 13718525
> 
> View attachment 13718527
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Luxury watch


----------



## rodo88

GWF-D1000NV added. Love it


----------



## mtb2104

Kobe


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Kobe


❤️❤️
A
W
E
S
O
M
E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Well i finally gave in after purchasing many over the last year and brought my first DW5600 so here it is in all it's glory the DW5600P-9 this should be my last personal purchase of 2018. Role on Christmas and 2019









just me


----------



## CC

Internet is a dangerous place.
Sat down for 5 minutes and ended up ordering...


----------



## acadian

Hell yes Nordstrom Rack sale


----------



## SGIDurango

Black Friday purchase. Mudmaster Jr. GG-1000 from Jomashop Ebay for $177 delivered. My first G Shock.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

This really is a beautiful Froggy...


----------



## hackdrag0n

I must say that I was a little bit unsure about getting this one due to some negative comments about the bracelet and/or the inverse display I've seen around here. Both concerns completely unfounded. The only thing I prefer about my gwmb5000 over this is that the buttons are a little bit easier to press on that watch. Almost regret buying the big brother when this provides the same functionality and cost me 1/4 the price.


----------



## CC

Arrived quickly. Love the colours on this...









Can't have too many AWG...


----------



## Drunken_Munki

CC said:


> Arrived quickly. Love the colours on this...
> 
> View attachment 13727441
> 
> 
> Can't have too many AWG...
> 
> View attachment 13727443


Thats a very nice collection of AWG's you have there mate just need the one with the white face now

Image from amazon









just me


----------



## dududuckling

Gonna be my latest and last purchase for a while...


----------



## Schwizzle

I'm ending the year with a bang apparently: 4 new G's in December

GW2310FB Fire package








MTGM900BD 








GW9100 GULFMAN (well, used, but new to me)








And just took the plunge on this new since the price was too good to pass up, the classic GWM5610-1.









That *should* be my last purchase of 2018. :roll:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Really nice the Kobe City Fire Department.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

Arty type shot in the vague hope of disguising the fact that the bracelet wasn't sized.


----------



## Myrrhman

This beauty has arrived


----------



## kubr1ck

Myrrhman said:


> This beauty has arrived
> 
> View attachment 13735083


Beautiful. One of my favorite purchases this year. Congrats!


----------



## Myrrhman

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. One of my favorite purchases this year. Congrats!


Thanks !

I have to be honest, I didn't like these models when they came out. And the silver one is still a bit too shiny for my tastes.
But this black one is beautiful !


----------



## Rocat

rodo88 said:


> GWF-D1000NV added. Love it
> 
> View attachment 13720953


I like that G. But honestly I'd rather have the SRP309.


----------



## Kacprzak1991




----------



## pitmonster

Joined the club this week with my first G-Shock, a lovely G100-1bv










I suspect this won't be my last G...


----------



## Nubster12

My first G ever...probably not the last...


----------



## Sir-Guy

@pitmonster, I highly doubt it'll be your last one. Welcome to the club! 

@Nubster12, great Mudmaster, looks like a really nice fit on you. Those are surprisingly comfy for their size, mostly I think because of the "wings" on the straps at the case. Very cool watch; I've been on the fence about picking up that one myself!


----------



## TikPandora

Purchased an “open-box” condition GA-700 from Blinq a few days ago for $53 shipped. Just got it, pretty happy with my decision.

Was showing it to a buddy and he accidentally dropped it two feet onto the wood floor, he was worried something had happened to it. I’m pretty sure from this reaction that he’s never owned a G-Shock before.


----------



## CC

^ Was the floor ok?


----------



## CC

Kacprzak1991 said:


>


Very nice. Where did you find that?


----------



## TikPandora

CC said:


> ^ Was the floor ok?


Good news is that it's a crappy floor to begin with.


----------



## OkiFrog

hackdrag0n said:


> I must say that I was a little bit unsure about getting this one due to some negative comments about the bracelet and/or the inverse display I've seen around here. Both concerns completely unfounded. The only thing I prefer about my gwmb5000 over this is that the buttons are a little bit easier to press on that watch. Almost regret buying the big brother when this provides the same functionality and cost me 1/4 the price.


I really like this model. Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

OkiFrog said:


> I really like this model. Congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Watches for the most part are an emotional decision. "Functionality" while great, and critical to some (small) percentage I'm sure, is truth be told, not a real consideration. If functionality we're the main consideration, the $50 digitals and $20k cars would be no questions asked, the reasonable option. Discretionary spending allows for upgrades on that minimum for those who want to. A Fiesta may get someone from A to Z, but if they can ride in a Mercedes, good for them.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubster12

Sir-Guy said:


> @Nubster12, great Mudmaster, looks like a really nice fit on you. Those are surprisingly comfy for their size, mostly I think because of the "wings" on the straps at the case. Very cool watch; I've been on the fence about picking up that one myself!


Yeah...I was concerned but having fairly large wrists and arms helps make the watch look not too huge. I haven't had a chance to wear it for long but so far it is actually pretty comfy as far as watched go. I'm happy with it. The back light and auto back light are awesome. I didn't even know about the auto back light until it activated while I was wearing the watch last night...lol


----------



## andyahs

Latest from Topper with free signed gift.

Sorry for the poor lighting..... hotel room.


----------



## fcasoli

andyahs said:


> Latest from Topper with free signed gift.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting..... hotel room.


Great purchase! Congratulations


----------



## BigAl1970

First square. Really like it.








Sent from my LG-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

andyahs said:


> Latest from Topper with free signed gift.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting..... hotel room.


Rob and the folks at Topper are the best. Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco

Latest!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Picked this up the other day!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain

Christmas present to myself. Have a happy holiday, everyone!!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool, @OkiFrog! Great photo showing the detail. Congrats and happy holidays.


----------



## Manstrom

Laid under the for me!


----------



## CC

I really like this watch.
Negative display has always been an issue with me but this is probably the best I've seen and the backlight is excellent...









Reduced to £80 with H Samuel atm which makes it a great buy...

https://www.hsamuel.co.uk/webstore/...k+fire+package+men's+black+resin+strap+watch/

Have a great Christmas WUSers!


----------



## Olyeller68

Christmas gift from my daughter, she knows I like camouflage.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## copperjohn

Just walked out of Dillard's with this. 40% off of $99


----------



## Dxnnis

so comfortable I forget I got it on


----------



## OkiFrog

Picked up the G-Shock 35th Anniversary Perfect Bible and a GMWB5000.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

*GW-B5600FB-4JR* (Kobe City Fire Bureau 50th anniversary)

Was expecting to take delivery of this one in the new year, but it sneakily landed from Tokyo last night, making this officially my last acquisition of the year.

I was admittedly hesitant about the loud colorway, but the striking royal blue accents on the dial and lettering, as well as the titanium caseback pushed me over the edge.


----------



## OkiFrog

kubr1ck said:


> *GW-B5600FB-4JR* (Kobe City Fire Bureau 50th anniversary)
> 
> Was expecting to take delivery of this one in the new year, but it sneakily landed from Tokyo last night, making this officially my last acquisition of the year.
> 
> I was admittedly hesitant about the loud colorway, but the striking royal blue accents on the dial and lettering, as well as the titanium caseback pushed me over the edge.
> 
> View attachment 13761437
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761439
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761441
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761443
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761445
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761447
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761449


Great pictures and congratulations! I picked one up too and really like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> *GW-B5600FB-4JR* (Kobe City Fire Bureau 50th anniversary)
> 
> Was expecting to take delivery of this one in the new year, but it sneakily landed from Tokyo last night, making this officially my last acquisition of the year.
> 
> I was admittedly hesitant about the loud colorway, but the striking royal blue accents on the dial and lettering, as well as the titanium caseback pushed me over the edge.
> 
> View attachment 13761437
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761439
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761441
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761443
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761445
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761447
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761449


Welcome to the blub.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Beautiful box, beautiful colours and features


kubr1ck said:


> *GW-B5600FB-4JR* (Kobe City Fire Bureau 50th anniversary)
> 
> Was expecting to take delivery of this one in the new year, but it sneakily landed from Tokyo last night, making this officially my last acquisition of the year.
> 
> I was admittedly hesitant about the loud colorway, but the striking royal blue accents on the dial and lettering, as well as the titanium caseback pushed me over the edge.
> 
> View attachment 13761437
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761439
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761441
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761443
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761445
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761447
> 
> 
> View attachment 13761449


----------



## Urabus23




----------



## Lena

My shiny new g shock gets even better,i love the gd-400 series,the overall look and the bullbars but the negative display despite beautiful in sunny outdoors with those red digits, in low light conditions was very hard to read,not like the excellent gd-350 negative display,the solution? why not make the display like the red gd-400 model?


----------



## Drunken_Munki

My very latest addition and something i wasn't expecting to even own but surprise knock at the door with a Christmas card (late i know) but i can't complain









just me


----------



## deadperfect




----------



## FarmeR57

Being a bald man in Canada, toques are an integral part of my wardrobe. Found this included in a discounted gift set with a GD100 (which I sold 2 days later and regained my cost). So this is my new favorite along with my latest purchase, the venerable GW5000-1jf.


----------



## Byron2701

DW-D5600NH


----------



## Dxnnis

FarmeR57 said:


> Being a bald man in Canada, toques are an integral part of my wardrobe. Found this included in a discounted gift set with a GD100 (which I sold 2 days later and regained my cost). So this is my new favorite along with my latest purchase, the venerable GW5000-1jf.
> View attachment 13772525


Both watch and hat look great


----------



## Hammermountain

Byron2701 said:


> DW-D5600NH
> 
> View attachment 13772893
> 
> 
> View attachment 13772895
> 
> 
> View attachment 13772901


Congrats, man! It's an awesome collab to say the least.


----------



## backarelli

I already had this watch . I sold it and it was a lot of repentance. I put it back in the collection again. That's my last buying....









Послато са Nexus 7 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## latitude222




----------



## GaryK30

My DW-5900-1 Reissue arrived within the past hour, thanks to tommy.arashikage and F29. I love the retro looks of this one.


----------



## CC

Nice pickup Gary.

Thought this thread had died...


----------



## fcasoli

A gift, my father loves this new model... Classic in style, not for me....


----------



## hackdrag0n

Been waiting a month for this to come in. Stoked that it's finally here.


----------



## fcasoli

Another MTG


----------



## Drummer1

Just received this GPR-B1000TF-1 Rangeman Magma Ocean 35th Anniversary from Topper Fine Jewelers last month. I'm loving it and will be a permanent keeper in my collection!


----------



## Drummer1

Just received this GPR-B1000TF-1 Rangeman Magma Ocean 35th Anniversary from Topper Fine Jewelers last month. I'm loving it and will be a permanent keeper in my collection!
View attachment 13851981
View attachment 13851985


----------



## pl_gristle

GIEZ GS1100 taking a needed sunbath, looks hardly worn as far as I can tell, strap is supple like GW5000, cased in Japan/Japan movement, setup was difficult but not insurmountable-it will be a challenge remembering what the buttons do, very different from your typical Casio arrangement, build quality/fit superb, nice screwback, 97 grams-perfect!, subdials tough to read for my 54 YO eyes, no backlight which is a down side but luminescent hands stay for hours on end, battery condition TBD but replacements available, watch fits under dress shirt sleeve and can work with a suit-not too utilitarian looking, dial is a shimmery in sun dark gray/black (really nice actually), hands contrast well, wears incredibly comfortably due to supple band and unobtrusive size. This acquisition is helping me round out my smallish G collection (<10) with all major types/functionalities now covered. Analog only silver Oceanus, classy simple Edifice or Lineage (like LCW-M170TD-7AER) with MB5/6 next. Purchased on online US auction site for a pittance, so low I can't even say LOL. Definitely happy and will not be flipping this one even with the usual GIEZ negatives.


----------



## Drummer1

Very Nice!!!


----------



## SunnyDaze

Picked this up BNIB for <1/10 of the Amazon price. Needless to say I'm selling my other G-Shocks.


----------



## Rocat

I just impulse purchased a GD-350-1B from Princeton. I took advantage of their 20% off code.


----------



## andyahs

Yesterday's arrivals


----------



## kenls

Just placed an order for this one having watched it rise and fall in price over the last few weeks...


----------



## willydribble

Arrived yesterday maybe i will put it on the combi . Thought I had better watch the film last night now I have the watch...
The watch is great the film... not so









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

Latest addition to the series is not as functional as the rest of my G's, comparable to a 5610, but with better reception and it knows where it is.
Big but comfortable.


----------



## Wanderer16

Got this a couple of days ago. To say I really like it is a real understatement. Reminds me a lot of the one I just could not swing in about 1984. You can see how new it was in the pic the received icon was not on. Interesting it had not synced in about 2 weeks and it was less than a second off, synced up the first night.









Got this wave captor Lineage Japan model a couple of weeks ago. Really like it too. It's nice to have all your functions in a dressy analog package with a nice module I am instinctively familiar with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

The DW-5600HRGRZ arrived. Seems to be a little more legible than the BBN version. Loving the red lining to the strap.


----------



## Servus

I wish you a lot of joy with this beautiful piece Ken.
Today I wore mine in honour of your birthday. 

Kind regards


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> I wish you a lot of joy with this beautiful piece Ken.
> Today I wore mine in honour of your birthday.
> 
> Kind regards


Cheers Servus, much appreciated.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kenls said:


> The DW-5600HRGRZ arrived. Seems to be a little more legible than the BBN version. Loving the red lining to the strap.
> 
> View attachment 13861031
> 
> 
> View attachment 13861033


Here's the million dollar question...how do they compare with a DW5600HR? Are the LCDs different. I feel that it's a repackaged HR with Gorillaz boxing and content.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the million dollar question...how do they compare with a DW5600HR? Are the LCDs different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is the DW-5600HR. I think you're thinking about the GW-B5600HR. I have one shipping out from Japan on the 8th, so I'll post detailed photos when I get it.


----------



## Rocket1991

GaryK30 said:


> My last acquisition of 2017, courtesy of F29.
> 
> Shiny: Yes
> New: No (but new to me, and looks almost new)
> 
> View attachment 12765855


Congratulations! This happen to be my favorite G. Yep it simple and non solar/MB6 yet i found it very attractive. I grab it almost any other day and once on the wrist i can't find any reason to wear something else. Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> This is the DW-5600HR. I think you're thinking about the GW-B5600HR. I have one shipping out from Japan on the 8th, so I'll post detailed photos when I get it.


I keep forgetting...what's your source again?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> This is the DW-5600HR. I think you're thinking about the GW-B5600HR. I have one shipping out from Japan on the 8th, so I'll post detailed photos when I get it.


Oh I know about the B5600HR obviously the LCD will be sharp...I was referring to Ken's gorilla watch

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's the million dollar question...how do they compare with a DW5600HR? Are the LCDs different. I feel that it's a repackaged HR with Gorillaz boxing and content.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I suspect you're right re the repackaging, as my cardboard box came with a "new" bar code sticker covering the original HR one and a Gorillaz outer sleeve.

Here's a shot of my square collection for reference. I think the new lad's display is crisper than the BBN on the top left.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocket1991 said:


> Congratulations! This happen to be my favorite G. Yep it simple and non solar/MB6 yet i found it very attractive. I grab it almost any other day and once on the wrist i can't find any reason to wear something else. Hope you will enjoy it!


Yes, I've had this GLX-5600-1 since December 2017. It's a nice little watch. I changed to a GW-M5610-1B bezel and GW-5000 strap shortly after I got it. It's quite comfortable to wear with this strap.









I have another GLX-5600-1 I bought before that I changed to a G-5600NV2 bezel and strap (the "Rocat mod").


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> I keep forgetting...what's your source again?


I buy all my watches from either Rakuten Global, eBay, Macy's or my local AD. This one I got from Rakuten.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Oh I know about the B5600HR obviously the LCD will be sharp...I was referring to Ken's gorilla watch


Ahh my bad!


----------



## cvdl

I have a problem...

January 8 I got the dw-5600bb as a present.

Now, one month later I'm down the rabbit hole... Please send help :rodekaart


----------



## kenls

cvdl said:


> I have a problem...
> 
> January 8 I got the dw-5600bb as a present.
> 
> Now, one month later I'm down the rabbit hole... Please send help :rodekaart
> 
> View attachment 13862259


Looks like you've only just started. Enjoy the sickness.:-!


----------



## CADirk

Wanderer16 said:


> *snip*
> 
> Got this wave captor Lineage Japan model a couple of weeks ago. Really like it too. It's nice to have all your functions in a dressy analog package with a nice module I am instinctively familiar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That lineage is a very nice one, i gave my father one for his birthday last year, and it's a perfect "set and forget" watch that's very easy for every day formal wear.


----------



## cvdl

kenls said:


> Looks like you've only just started. Enjoy the sickness.:-!


Thanks! I might enjoy it, but my wallet doesn't. Unfortunately. 
I have to stop scouring auction sites.


----------



## cvdl

I can't edit posts yet, but I picked this blue jelly up for a steal today. 
Now I'm done for this month.


----------



## kenls

cvdl said:


> I can't edit posts yet, but I picked this blue jelly up for a steal today.
> Now I'm done for this month.
> 
> View attachment 13864529


What??? Its only the 5th!


----------



## Rocat

cvdl said:


> I have a problem...
> 
> January 8 I got the dw-5600bb as a present.
> 
> Now, one month later I'm down the rabbit hole... Please send help :rodekaart
> 
> View attachment 13862259


I'm impressed that you found a GRX-5600 I like the lcd on that one.


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, I've had this GLX-5600-1 since December 2017. It's a nice little watch. I changed to a GW-M5610-1B bezel and GW-5000 strap shortly after I got it. It's quite comfortable to wear with this strap.
> 
> View attachment 13861725
> 
> 
> I have another GLX-5600-1 I bought before that I changed to a G-5600NV2 bezel and strap (the "*Rocat mod*").
> 
> View attachment 13861735


I'm famous!


----------



## cvdl

kenls said:


> What??? Its only the 5th!


I still have a couple incoming from Japan. 
Besides, I just made a simple spreadsheet for all the watches and accessories and it made me s**t myself.
No more binging, since I could've had a lot of beers on a East-Asian beach watching some beauties walk by.


----------



## cvdl

Rocat said:


> I'm impressed that you found a GRX-5600 I like the lcd on that one.


Yeh, I got it from Japanese auction. Same goes for a GRX-5600B negative display with blue bezel/band that still has to be shipped over.
The pink one needs it's crystal to be polished, because there's a scratch or two. But the price was cheap, compared to mint ones on the bay.


----------



## elborderas

This is my problem when I travel to the US and I get access to Amazon.com and new shiny tech available from day 1.


WSD-F30

Hope I don't regret because I won't have time to return it or easily sell it where I live.


----------



## sickondivers

G-Shock GW-M5610NV -2JF #Squares #RetroTechChic


----------



## andyahs

Just arrived









With his cousin.


----------



## kubr1ck

andyahs said:


> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 13870249


Very nice, Andy. That silver one on the bracelet's been tempting me lately. Would love to hear your impressions after you've worn in a while.


----------



## andyahs

kubr1ck said:


> Very nice, Andy. That silver one on the bracelet's been tempting me lately. Would love to hear your impressions after you've worn in a while.


Sure thing. So far resized, syned and comfortable. More pics and impressions later.


----------



## ricardomfs

Just got myself a massive beast, and what a beast this is, impressive in the wrist...


----------



## kubr1ck

ricardomfs said:


> Just got myself a massive beast, and what a beast this is, impressive in the wrist...


Congrats. The GPW-1000 series is one of the highest quality Master of G lines ever created in my opinion. Superior build quality and badass looks.


----------



## ricardomfs

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats. The GPW-1000 series is one of the highest quality Master of G lines ever created in my opinion. Superior build quality and badass looks.


Thanks pal

I have no words to describe this guy to be honest, I'm so pleased with it!


----------



## cousswrc

Hello! I am new here.
I am a new G-Shock fan!
I own a 5600BB and a brand new DW-D5500-1ER!
I got it yesterday.


----------



## yankeexpress

DLC bezel and band on the case of the silver version


----------



## Dxnnis

yankeexpress said:


> DLC bezel and band on the case of the silver version


One word, lovely


----------



## Jasper110




----------



## a2020

I got the same model too


----------



## a2020

Had been a while in this forum, just seldom post.

I got the same model too

View attachment 13883019
View attachment 13883019


----------



## andyahs

kubr1ck said:


> andyahs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived
> 
> View attachment 13870249
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, Andy. That silver one on the bracelet's been tempting me lately. Would love to hear your impressions after you've worn in a while.
Click to expand...

Didn't want to start a new thread for this but so far impressed with this one. Definitely do not regret this purchase.

Nice and beefy feel to the watch. Good weight on it so definitely does not feel cheap.

The resin makes it very comfortable to wear all day and it looks like an expensive piece.


----------



## Ottovonn

I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.


----------



## kenls

Ottovonn said:


> I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.
> 
> View attachment 13884853


Well done, on both counts. Wear it in good health Otto.


----------



## kubr1ck

Ottovonn said:


> I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.
> 
> View attachment 13884853


Congrats, Otto! On the new gig and the classy new dress watch. :-!


----------



## Dxnnis

Definitely a result on both counts @ottovonn, well done and enjoy


----------



## Hammermountain

Ottovonn said:


> I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.
> 
> View attachment 13884853


Double congrats, my friend! And the Citizen is looking most excellent!


----------



## Ottovonn

kenls said:


> Well done, on both counts. Wear it in good health Otto.





kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, Otto! On the new gig and the classy new dress watch. :-!





Dxnnis said:


> Definitely a result on both counts @ottovonn, well done and enjoy





Hammermountain said:


> Double congrats, my friend! And the Citizen is looking most excellent!


Thanks, my friends, for your kind words. It means a lot 

I had been lusting after this particular Citizen for over a month. It's titanium, solar powered, has a perpetual calendar, and an HAQ model. I can't wait. I told myself I'd only pull the trigger if I got the job. I'm glad I waited since it's going to be a much sweeter purchase when I get it. My new workplace requires more dressier attire, so I think I'll get to wear it often. That said, I wore a GW-5000 to my last interview -- the 5000 works well with a suit by the way lol -- so I won't stop wearing squares anytime soon.


----------



## CC

Congrats on the new job, and purchase.


----------



## Worker

Way to go in the job and the watch Otto!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

@Ottovon, congrats on the new job and the incoming Citizen! Which isn't even a G-Shock but you're in good company.  Happen to have a reference? At first glance it looks simple, but I like a sleeper. A titanium solar HAQ with a perpetual calendar gets my attention.


----------



## Ottovonn

CC said:


> Congrats on the new job, and purchase.





Worker said:


> Way to go in the job and the watch Otto!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sir-Guy said:


> @Ottovon, congrats on the new job and the incoming Citizen! Which isn't even a G-Shock but you're in good company.  Happen to have a reference? At first glance it looks simple, but I like a sleeper. A titanium solar HAQ with a perpetual calendar gets my attention.


Thanks fellas! 

Lol I know, but I spend more time at the G forum than the Citizen forum.

Yes, it's the Citizen AQ4041-54L. Citizen model names are really hard to remember unlike Casio or Seiko watches, so I had to Google it again haha

You can check it out at Seiya's. I got mine from Sakura watches; they had it at a slightly lower price. I used to have a high end mechanical, but I sold it since I was wearing quartz more. I figured my next would be a HAQ model from Seiko or a Casio Oceanus, but this Citizen caught my eye. Always wanted a nice blue watch with simple styling.

By the way, they have other special washi paper dial models that seem to be attracting collectors.


----------



## banderor

Ottovonn said:


> I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.
> 
> View attachment 13884853


Congratulations Otto!!


----------



## Servus

@Otto
I wish you satisfaction and fulfillment in your new work.
The new clock, I just say...... a hammer.

Kind regards


----------



## a2020

Sorry, 1st time post, make all doubles & troubles....


----------



## Ottovonn

banderor said:


> Congratulations Otto!!





Servus said:


> @Otto
> I wish you satisfaction and fulfillment in your new work.
> The new clock, I just say...... a hammer.
> 
> Kind regards


Thanks, guys! I hope I enjoy my new job. 

LOL, Servus, I may have to give it the hammer test if I don't like it myself. I pretty much bought it blind since it's a Japanese market only watch. 
I actually don't like most Citizen watches since their designs don't speak to me, but I have a good feeling about this one. Otherwise, I have a watch that will be hard to sell (likely poor resale value on the used market), so I'd might as well smash it. :-d


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.
> 
> View attachment 13884853


Super duper! Congrats on both fronts!!


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> Super duper! Congrats on both fronts!!


Thanks, Luc! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

Positive King for me!









Got tired/frustrated with the rangebeast


----------



## Schwizzle

The GF-8235D Froggie is my newest. Going to add some decent pics to the thread I started about it when I get time. I am loving it so far.

Three things have kept me from a Froggie in the past: 

1. Price for amount of functions
2. Not knowing if the size would work
3. Finding a color combo that I like

1. is the main thing that was holding me back. I've always been a form follows function kind of guy. This is why I love the Rangeman, it has a perfect set of functions for me. But in the case of this Frog, I decided form outweighs function. This wears smaller than a Rangeman too.

Plus, I love ornate back cases, and this one is like a minted proof coin. And, while I've always been a silver guy, the gold metal/resin lettering is perfect and blends with the display well.


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## Miklos86

Ottovonn said:


> I just ordered this "The Citizen" Chronomaster after getting a new job.
> 
> View attachment 13884853


Congratulations on both fronts! The Citizen is something special, a great dress watch without the accuracy penalty of automatics.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> .


Congrats, fcasoli. But damn, leave some MT-Gs for the rest of us. :-d


----------



## arogle1stus

Casio GW5310. Luvin it tha most
No pics. Who hasn't seen a hunnert pics of the 5310?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## VIA4321

New arrival from Germany








GW-B5600HR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

arogle1stus said:


> Casio GW5310. Luvin it tha most
> No pics. Who hasn't seen a hunnert pics of the 5310?
> 
> X Traindriver Art


I actually haven't seen the 5310 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

I wanted to hear the advice of Deepsea... It is the second time that after a year, I put into practice his suggestion


----------



## The Thomas J

My first G Shock









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Arrived yesterday. My first 6900


----------



## cvdl

Just arrived, blue grx-5600. Got it when I was on a binge. 
Both needs some TLC, but not sure if I want to get new original bezels or use it for a custom square.


----------



## cvdl

-double


----------



## Heypdx




----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## Pete26

This one for me









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

My latest in a long line of many









just me


----------



## Dxnnis

@Drunken_Munki what a fantastic addition to your collection, hope it brings a lot of pleasure.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Dxnnis said:


> @Drunken_Munki what a fantastic addition to your collection, hope it brings a lot of pleasure.


Thank you mate, it's definatly a great watch. I got it Wednesday but only opened it today. I'll try get a group shot of all my recent purchases this week. I have 2 more to arrive 1 will be here Monday but the other will be the week after unfortunately

just me


----------



## Servus

I like the king with the dark green keys.
I only think it's a pity that it's not a MB 6.


----------



## cvdl

Do you know that feeling of utter defeat when you couldn't resist temptation of not buying?


----------



## ricardomfs

cvdl said:


> Do you know that feeling of utter defeat when you couldn't resist temptation of not buying?
> 
> View attachment 13906401


Yeah I think most of us here suffer from that 

Nice one by the way


----------



## Fookus

final Frog gw200Z


----------



## cvdl

ricardomfs said:


> Yeah I think most of us here suffer from that
> 
> Nice one by the way


Thanks. I have to say, the strap is really uncomfortable, very tough and creaky.


----------



## cvdl

Another one just arrived, after having it ordered during my binge fest. 
Bought it after seeing the cool backlight that was shown in the customs post.


----------



## jgallamore

Been wanting a new G to replace my 15+ yr old 500, so snagged a 7900, arrived Saturday.










It's a keyboard warrior today.


----------



## herculelingenu

Hi,

Here we are my latest purchase. I'm waiting to receive it !

GWF-1035F-1DR.Magma Ocean









Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Really enjoying the metal squares and after seeing Kubr1ck's photos, could not resist this one! ;-) Arrived today. Very nice!! :-!


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Really enjoying the metal squares and after seeing Kubr1ck's photos, could not resist this one! ;-) Arrived today. Very nice!! :-!


Some weeks ago...


----------



## Atomant

Only when I found a deal too hard to pass


----------



## herculelingenu

Atomant said:


> Only when I found a deal too hard to pass



Congrates for you purchase 
Where did you buy it ?

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Atomant

In Singapore, right after my Tokyo trip. I couldn't find this colour anywhere in Tokyo and the first shop I hit in Singapore it's available and at a discount of $200 off retail. I was told in Tokyo that this is a limited colour, is it true?


----------



## herculelingenu

Atomant said:


> In Singapore, right after my Tokyo trip. I couldn't find this colour anywhere in Tokyo and the first shop I hit in Singapore it's available and at a discount of $200 off retail. I was told in Tokyo that this is a limited colour, is it true?


Ok thanks.
May be is not a limited colour in Japan.
Here in Europe, this is not a limited colour.

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CC

herculelingenu said:


> Ok thanks.
> May be is not a limited colour in Japan.
> Here in Europe, this is not a limited colour.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


I think it is. The Green version isn't even available via G-Shock UK.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Atomant said:


> In Singapore, right after my Tokyo trip. I couldn't find this colour anywhere in Tokyo and the first shop I hit in Singapore it's available and at a discount of $200 off retail. I was told in Tokyo that this is a limited colour, is it true?


A source from Casio told me that the Green Rangeman GPRB1000 was produced in fewer quantities hence why they're harder to get over the black version.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jgallamore

I like it, but man, it's a big one


----------



## kubr1ck

Took delivery yesterday of a *GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL" from a seller in Japan. It is a November 1999 collaboration with Italian design house *Pininfarina* (best know for their automotive designs).









The watch has a very "cool" (pun intended) motorsports aesthetic, with the dial designed to look like the gauges on a car dashboard. Most notable is the awesome animated dot matrix panel figuring prominently in the center, which is very crisp and legible from all angles. Above this is a smaller LCD panel for the day/date functions and the dual countdown timer.

[HR][/HR]








The signature design element though has to be the stainless steel wire that has been incorporated as part of the actual shock resist mechanism, projecting out from the case and forming the frame of the synthetic leather/mesh composite band. This wire is rigid but flexible at the same time, making this watch both sturdy and comfortable on the wrist.

[HR][/HR]
View attachment 13913847


Pininfarina brand logo. Made in Japan. |>

[HR][/HR]








A wrist shot.

[HR][/HR]
View attachment 13913865


The band is thick with beautiful stitching that gives it a dressy vibe and an overall sense of quality.

[HR][/HR]








The buckle is large and polished, which adds to the formal vibe. The sporty/dressy nature of this piece makes it ideal for the office, which is how I intend to use it.

Special shout out to *Steelerswit* for first making me aware of this piece last year. |>


----------



## Dxnnis

Absolutely awesome kubr1ck, hope it brings a lot of pleasure. Not something you find everyday. One to keep for sure


----------



## CC

Not sure about the strap but that's a great looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## ricardomfs

kubr1ck said:


> Took delivery yesterday of a *GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL" from a seller in Japan. It is a November 1999 collaboration with Italian design house *Pininfarina* (best know for their automotive designs).
> 
> View attachment 13913839
> 
> 
> The watch has a very "cool" (pun intended) motorsports aesthetic, with the dial designed to look like the gauges on a car dashboard. Most notable is the awesome animated dot matrix panel figuring prominently in the center, which is very crisp and legible from all angles. Above this is a smaller LCD panel for the day/date functions and the dual countdown timer.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913843
> 
> 
> The signature design element though has to be the stainless steel wire that has been incorporated as part of the actual shock resist mechanism, projecting out from the case and forming the frame of the synthetic leather/mesh composite band. This wire is rigid but flexible at the same time, making this watch both sturdy and comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913847
> 
> 
> Pininfarina brand logo. Made in Japan. |>
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913863
> 
> 
> A wrist shot.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913865
> 
> 
> The band is thick with beautiful stitching that gives it a dressy vibe and an overall sense of quality.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913867
> 
> 
> The buckle is large and polished, which adds to the formal vibe. The sporty/dressy nature of this piece makes it ideal for the office, which is how I intend to use it.
> 
> Special shout out to *Steelerswit* for first making me aware of this piece last year. |>


Amazing that's such a cool g, great catch pal!


----------



## AstroAtlantique

That dial! Amazing! Nice watch kubr1ck


----------



## jgallamore

That thing is crazy


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Not sure about the strap but that's a great looking watch. Congrats!


LOL let me guess, you want it on a bracelet right? :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Took delivery yesterday of a *GE-2000-2JF* "G-COOL" from a seller in Japan. It is a November 1999 collaboration with Italian design house *Pininfarina* (best know for their automotive designs).
> 
> View attachment 13913839
> 
> 
> The watch has a very "cool" (pun intended) motorsports aesthetic, with the dial designed to look like the gauges on a car dashboard. Most notable is the awesome animated dot matrix panel figuring prominently in the center, which is very crisp and legible from all angles. Above this is a smaller LCD panel for the day/date functions and the dual countdown timer.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913843
> 
> 
> The signature design element though has to be the stainless steel wire that has been incorporated as part of the actual shock resist mechanism, projecting out from the case and forming the frame of the synthetic leather/mesh composite band. This wire is rigid but flexible at the same time, making this watch both sturdy and comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913847
> 
> 
> Pininfarina brand logo. Made in Japan. |>
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913863
> 
> 
> A wrist shot.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913865
> 
> 
> The band is thick with beautiful stitching that gives it a dressy vibe and an overall sense of quality.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 13913867
> 
> 
> The buckle is large and polished, which adds to the formal vibe. The sporty/dressy nature of this piece makes it ideal for the office, which is how I intend to use it.
> 
> Special shout out to *Steelerswit* for first making me aware of this piece last year. |>


Awesome, Kubr1ck, I don't know where you find such (G) cool pieces!! :-! That one is very unique, and yes - cool!! Never saw a design quite like it. Enjoy!



jgallamore said:


> I like it, but man, it's a big one


That's what she said. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> LOL let me guess, you want it on a bracelet right? :-d


Nah, just looks a bit funky but that's what designers do.
The watch is beautiful though.


----------



## Steelerswit

The wires are the same wires used in the Ferrari. It's also the only G that Casio gave up complete control over the design.

Congrats on getting a true collector's piece.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Atomant

Cowboy Bebop said:


> A source from Casio told me that the Green Rangeman GPRB1000 was produced in fewer quantities hence why they're harder to get over the black version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, these are no where to be found in Tokyo.


----------



## samwork2974

My 2 new g shocks, what do you think?









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

samwork2974 said:


> My 2 new g shocks, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I still can't let that GR-B100 go. It has some sort of attraction to it....

Great looking watches, wear them in great health!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus

final froggy has a muddy brother


----------



## samwork2974

Fookus said:


> final froggy has a muddy brother
> 
> View attachment 13918223
> 
> 
> View attachment 13918227


Beautiful pieces, enjoy 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd

Today I found this G-9000MX Mudman in a basket of dead watches at a local charity shop. 
The asking price was AUD$9 (~US$7) which I thought was worth a gamble.









It needed a _very_ thorough cleanup and turned out to be in quite good condition. 
Then I popped in a new battery and it came up working 100%.

The original strap was broken and unusable so I fabricated some NATO keepers for it from plastic webbing buckles.
They've worked better than I expected and it's very comfortable to wear.









So it was not only a good score but it kept me entertained in the workshop for a few hours on a rainy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## CC

Middle one...


----------



## samwork2974

ned-ludd said:


> Today I found this G-9000MX Mudman in a basket of dead watches at a local charity shop.
> The asking price was AUD$9 (~US$7) which I thought was worth a gamble.
> 
> View attachment 13918471
> 
> 
> It needed a _very_ thorough cleanup and turned out to be in quite good condition.
> Then I popped in a new battery and it came up working 100%.
> 
> The original strap was broken and unusable so I fabricated some NATO keepers for it from plastic webbing buckles.
> They've worked better than I expected and it's very comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 13918469
> 
> 
> So it was not only a good score but it kept me entertained in the workshop for a few hours on a rainy Saturday afternoon.


Gulfmaster is a winner, I'd get it but I'm not sure if it's too big for my 7 inch wrist

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

Not a G, but still hooked on the mechanical Seiko's. 
Due to arrive on monday!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

GX-56BB-1ER 
Always wanted one, finally bit the bullet.


----------



## Nolander

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 13921995
> GX-56BB-1ER
> Always wanted one, finally bit the bullet.


That's an excellent watch. I had the positive display version years ago and always wished I had kept it.


----------



## kubr1ck

Nothing better on a crap day at work than two arrivals at the same time.

[HR][/HR]
*GPW-1000-2AJF* Gravitymaster

I've been eyeing this navy blue & orange GPW for a couple of years now but the mark-ups have been outrageous (and I was too slow to buy T4P's when he sold his :-(). Then last week a Japanese seller posted one NOS for 30% off MSRP, so naturally I pounced.









[HR][/HR]
*GW-9330A-4JR* "Rising Red" Mudman

I've long considered the 9300 Mudman to have one of the most attractively designed cases of any resin G, but every time I was about to push the button on one I would get strangely distracted by another piece. Now I realize it was some sort of divine providence, as last week I stumbled on this JDM "Rising Red" Mudman being auctioned by a seller in Omaha, Nebraska, of all places. I won the bid (I was the only bidder ;-)) for a much more reasonable price than the outrageous mark-ups typical of this MB6 version. The matte red & gold colorway is simply killer.


----------



## Dxnnis

kubr1ck said:


> Nothing better on a crap day at work than two arrivals at the same time.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GPW-1000-2AJF* Gravitymaster
> 
> I've been eyeing this navy blue & orange GPW for a couple of years now but the mark-ups have been outrageous (and I was too slow to buy T4P's when he sold his :-(). Then last week a Japanese seller posted one NOS for 30% off MSRP, so naturally I pounced.
> 
> View attachment 13927165
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GW-9330A-4JR* "Rising Red" Mudman
> 
> I've long considered the 9300 Mudman to have one of the most attractively designed cases of any resin G, but every time I was about to push the button on one I would get strangely distracted by another piece. Now I realize it was some sort of divine providence, as last week I stumbled on this JDM "Rising Red" Mudman being auctioned by a seller in Omaha, Nebraska, of all places. I won the bid (I was the only bidder ;-)) for a much more reasonable price than the outrageous mark-ups typical of this MB6 version. The matte red & gold colorway is simply killer.
> 
> View attachment 13927189


Your a lucky man, couple of real beauties you got there @kubr1ck


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Wish I could post some images here as I ordered a ProTrek and Gulfmaster GWN1000 but the ProTrek was, for me, very uncomfortable and had to return it and the Gulfmaster has been delivered to somebody else, in another country even. So, had it now and will see how eBay/PayPal will resolve that second issue.


----------



## mefuzzy

Have been meaning to look for something for the SO to complement my G, finally got something that she liked.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch

My latest is my first G-Shock!

The go to DW-5600E-1V. I’ve always been to into the squares, so it only made sense!

Here she is..


----------



## CC

Love the watch but literally can not see the digital display...


----------



## Ottovonn

watchdudelikeswatch said:


> My latest is my first G-Shock!
> 
> The go to DW-5600E-1V. I've always been to into the squares, so it only made sense!
> 
> Here she is..


Enjoy that square. For 40 bucks, it's probably the greatest G-Shock, and I mean it. I love mine.


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> Nothing better on a crap day at work than two arrivals at the same time.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GPW-1000-2AJF* Gravitymaster
> 
> I've been eyeing this navy blue & orange GPW for a couple of years now but the mark-ups have been outrageous (and I was too slow to buy T4P's when he sold his :-(). Then last week a Japanese seller posted one NOS for 30% off MSRP, so naturally I pounced.
> 
> View attachment 13927165
> 
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> *GW-9330A-4JR* "Rising Red" Mudman
> 
> I've long considered the 9300 Mudman to have one of the most attractively designed cases of any resin G, but every time I was about to push the button on one I would get strangely distracted by another piece. Now I realize it was some sort of divine providence, as last week I stumbled on this JDM "Rising Red" Mudman being auctioned by a seller in Omaha, Nebraska, of all places. I won the bid (I was the only bidder ;-)) for a much more reasonable price than the outrageous mark-ups typical of this MB6 version. The matte red & gold colorway is simply killer.
> 
> View attachment 13927189


Nice! Congrats on picking up some sweet G-Shocks. I'm looking forward to seeing more shots of your Rising Red Mudman!


----------



## Heypdx




----------



## samwork2974

My new Gulfmaster  so comfortable









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

*GS-300-8A* (1999 release)

Picked this one up pre-owned from a seller in Japan. 1999-release GIEZ with titanium case (including screwback!), resin guards, and ana-digi negative display. The watch was a little banged up, and the seller claimed the stopwatch wasn't working, but it just needed some new batteries (ana-digi takes two). A nice scrub and some new lug screws later, and you've got cool-looking, very comfortable daily beater. |>


----------



## pardayan




----------



## cvdl

Got a box a box of goodies delivered with G-shocks in various conditions. All bought during the famous January Binge Fest.

Let's start with the most shocking one of the bunch. Not sure what kind of life the watch has led previously, but it sure does look like it led a hard knock life.

One more GRX-5600A. I have a soft spot for G-Shocks with tide and moon graphs, as I often go Kite-surfing and kite-buggying.
















Next up is a black transparant GLX-5600C for which I probably want to change the strap. The surface of the strap isn't that smooth anymore and it feels like there's sprinkles of glue on it. Not sure if it's because it's a bit worn down or that something happened to it.
















This DW-5600CS with a negative green display was purchased for a mod in mind. I saw the kermit green mod from acadian. That's when I decided I need one as well. 
But the display from the front is really bad and you can't see the time, unless you watch it from an angle.
The 5600CS with the negative orange display has legibility from all angles, so I think it needs a fresh battery, or the el is shot..























Continuing the green trend with a GW-M5610CC. There's a scratch on the glass, meaning I'll have to buff it out since the 5610 has the solar panel glued on the glass.
















Switching to blues, another GW-M5610CC with blue everything, module, back light, bezel and strap. For the price I got lucky with this one, because it's in mint condition. So awesome.
















We're almost there!
From blue to purple. Already in love with the GLS-5600KL. The glass and the purple display is really charming. And when the light hits, it's just a sight to see.
The strap is still good, only the bezel has seen some use, so I'm only getting a new bezel to make it mint again.























It's tough too choose with one to show last, but I guess this one is second to last to be shown.
GRX-5600GE from a Casio x Global collab. Don't really care about the collab tbh. I bought it for the module, which is awesome! Illegible, but so awesome! Might put the module in another case or change the glass, bezel and strap.
Surprisingly the back light is blue.

Even though it's a limited edition, I got it for a good price, because there's no box nor papers. 
Very lucky for me its condition is mint again. On auctions this one is listed for triple to tenfold my purchase price :-x





































Thanks for your patience! Last on up is yet again fresh minty DW-5600VT, limited to 100 pieces. The only information that I've found in English is from WUS with the title 5600 Hokkaido Model

The design is Ainu inspired, who are the indigenous people of Northern Japan. It's got tribal design on the strap and the strap holder. I bought this watch for the crisp facing, consisting of grey and white design contrasted by the some red touches. There's the red G-shock text on the top and the red 'arrow' on the bottom, which makes it look really fresh.

The display looks like silvery and has a red and blue back light, showing 25 years and G-shock in the middle.
On the strap was a small pen mark and I was able to remove it with some rubbing alcohol.





































Thanks for watching :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

cvdl said:


> Got a box a box of goodies delivered with G-shocks in various conditions. All bought during the famous January Binge Fest.
> 
> Thanks for watching :-!


Sick pieces, dude. And great presentation. That VT is killer. |>


----------



## GaryK30

My GLS-5600CL-1 arrived today. It's a nice little watch, very comfortable, and the display is very sharp with lots of contrast.


----------



## cvdl

kubr1ck said:


> Sick pieces, dude. And great presentation. That VT is killer. |>


Thanks! I fully agree. And the best part is that I can swap the printed strap to Ann all white one, should I want to make it even look more fresh.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Pete26

This one for me









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## samwork2974

My choice for today......for now 









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

kubr1ck said:


> *GS-300-8A* (1999 release)
> 
> Picked this one up pre-owned from a seller in Japan. 1999-release GIEZ with titanium case (including screwback!), resin guards, and ana-digi negative display. The watch was a little banged up, and the seller claimed the stopwatch wasn't working, but it just needed some new batteries (ana-digi takes two). A nice scrub and some new lug screws later, and you've got cool-looking, very comfortable daily beater. |>
> 
> View attachment 13929315
> 
> 
> View attachment 13929301
> 
> 
> View attachment 13929305


I got the green version GS-310 a few years ago pre-owned from a Canadian seller and loaned it to my wife to use sailing and racing. She managed to bash the plastic bezel and a piece of it came loose, sticking out and i had to snip it to remove it.

It used to look like this:

GS-310 & G-350 anidigi


----------



## ishtar007

Bought it on Amazon and was waiting for me when I got home from work.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb4

Picked this up on my last day in Tokyo last week. Told myself I was going to be a good boy and not get anything, then I made the mistake of trying it on... at that point there was zero chance I was going to give it back lol. Don't feel too bad though becasue with the tax free and along with 5% visa discount from BIC Camera, I got it for $478 USD, which is $122 less than you can order it online for. I also sold my Gravitymaster a few months back as it was just too big for my liking and I found myself not wearing it, so I figured I could buy a replacement. GSTB100XA-1A


----------



## kubr1ck

mrb4 said:


> Picked this up on my last day in Tokyo last week. Told myself I was going to be a good boy and not get anything, then I made the mistake of trying it on... at that point there was zero chance I was going to give it back lol. Don't feel too bad though becasue with the tax free and along with 5% visa discount from BIC Camera, I got it for $478 USD, which is $122 less than you can order it online for. I also sold my Gravitymaster a few months back as it was just too big for my liking and I found myself not wearing it, so I figured I could buy a replacement. GSTB100XA-1A
> 
> View attachment 13931849


Congrats. By far my favorite GST. The blue accents and carbon bezel are striking.


----------



## ManOnTime

I'm no stranger to Casio, but this is my first G-Shock. I finally get what the fuss is about. It's a little smaller than I thought it would be, and that's not a bad thing. The Auto-EL is way cool, too.

Not bad for $67 from Kohl's.


----------



## Heypdx

ManOnTime said:


> I'm no stranger to Casio, but this is my first G-Shock. I finally get what the fuss is about. It's a little smaller than I thought it would be, and that's not a bad thing. The Auto-EL is way cool, too.
> 
> Not bad for $67 from Kohl's.
> 
> View attachment 13932549


Bargain price! Congrats on a great watch.


----------



## kubr1ck

Some detailed shots of the *GW-9330A-4JR* "Rising Red" Mudman. |>


----------



## Dxnnis

Beautiful watch @kubr1ck, bet it looks better in the flesh


----------



## erebus

Damn, that Rising Red Mudman is awesome!!!


----------



## herculelingenu

@kunrIck congrates for your purchase and welcome !

This Red Mudman is awesome and so beautiful !



Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Dxnnis said:


> Beautiful watch @kubr1ck, bet it looks better in the flesh





erebus said:


> Damn, that Rising Red Mudman is awesome!!!





herculelingenu said:


> @kunrIck congrates for your purchase and welcome !
> 
> This Red Mudman is awesome and so beautiful !


Thanks guys, I'm glad you approve. Sometimes you can find some real gems in the pre-owned market. I got lucky with this one.


----------



## aagalaxy78

Rangeman GW-9400-1


----------



## herculelingenu

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks guys, I'm glad you approve. Sometimes you can find some real gems in the pre-owned market. I got lucky with this one.


Sure you're a lucky man 

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

This:



Been mulling this for a while and finally pulled the trigger today - checks all the boxes for me:
Square: check
Retro: check
Solar: check


----------



## mrb4

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats. By far my favorite GST. The blue accents and carbon bezel are striking.


Thank you. I had my eye on it before I saw it up close but it looks even better up close. Loving the Bluetooth sync so far, which I was somewhat skeptical of. My only small gripe at this point is that I wish there was lume on the hour markers, but I'll live. I love the size of it, perfect for me IMO. Not as massive as my gravitymaster gpw1000 I sold but still a solid size.


----------



## FarmeR57

Dipped my toes into the vintage pool with a find on the local buy/sell. Master of G AW-571NK-3AJR Gaussman w/ titanium backplate from the Men in Navy & Khaki collection.







Owner wore the watch seldomly after purchase and it has been in a drawer for years.







Resin rot was a concern but overall very happy with its condition, though there is a crack near the light button.







Can those of you with more experience with older models give any advice to help keep the resin intact? I expect keeping it out of UV light and wearing it sparingly will be my best bet?


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Bit late to the party on this one









just me


----------



## Rocket1991

kubr1ck said:


> Some detailed shots of the *GW-9330A-4JR* "Rising Red" Mudman. |>
> 
> View attachment 13934023


It's not rising red it UltraRed! Action music playing. 
Very cheerful and beautiful watch!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Forgot about this as well Japan import









just me


----------



## Retroglide

I’m a tad excited. Came across a GWF-D1000 a a very attractive price and before I knew it I’ve purchased it. Can’t wait until tomorrow


----------



## Dxnnis

Retroglide said:


> I'm a tad excited. Came across a GWF-D1000 a a very attractive price and before I knew it I've purchased it. Can't wait until tomorrow


Look forward to seeing pictures of your new froggy @Retroglide


----------



## kubr1ck

FarmeR57 said:


> Dipped my toes into the vintage pool with a find on the local buy/sell. Master of G AW-571NK-3AJR Gaussman w/ titanium backplate from the Men in Navy & Khaki collection.
> View attachment 13937129
> 
> Owner wore the watch seldomly after purchase and it has been in a drawer for years.
> 
> Resin rot was a concern but overall very happy with its condition, though there is a crack near the light button.
> View attachment 13937173
> 
> Can those of you with more experience with older models give any advice to help keep the resin intact? I expect keeping it out of UV light and wearing it sparingly will be my best bet?


Very nice catch. Casio was at the top of their game in terms of design during the mid to late 90s. Some spectacular pieces came out of that era.

I own quite a few vintage Master of Gs, and my advice other than not leaving it for extended periods of time in direct sunlight is to also avoid washing it in warm water, as it will expand the cracks in the resin. I learned this the hard way on my Skyforce II, which had more cracks than yours and basically disintegrated when I tried to give it a bath. This one should probably not be your daily wear watch, but definitely great to have in your collection. |>


----------



## CC




----------



## Dxnnis

DW-5600HRGRZ-1ER arrived today




















GRZ part only for outer sleeve!













Nice red inside shows on edges when worn


----------



## Retroglide

Dxnnis said:


> Look forward to seeing pictures of your new froggy @Retroglide


It's arrived and I'm chuffed to bits.


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks stunning @Retroglide, hope it brings you a lot of pleasure (pretty sure it will)


----------



## andyahs

Quick Unboxing - sizing later


----------



## andyahs

Family photo


----------



## Andy-S

A couple of what I think were good deals lately:

First, a slightly used GA-1100 without box ebay pick up for $91 shipped:









Then, a GWX5600CS I got from MLTD for $61 with the recent coupon. Pretty good deal for a solar multiband IMO, and I've always kind of liked the round versions of the popular squares. The tide function is pointless to me where I live, but I like that it's solar especially. Keep trying to buy the Sneaker Freaker gray and red, only to talk myself out of it due to price.








Not sure I like the white lettering on this one. I think I prefer the gray lettering that looks a bit more muted. If I don't get used to it, I'll look into modding that text color a bit.

*Obligatory in cars pics.


----------



## FarmeR57

> I own quite a few vintage Master of Gs, and my advice other than not leaving it for extended periods of time in direct sunlight is to also avoid washing it in warm water, as it will expand the cracks in the resin. I learned this the hard way on my Skyforce II, which had more cracks than yours and basically disintegrated when I tried to give it a bath. This one should probably not be your daily wear watch, but definitely great to have in your collection.


Thanks for the tips Kubrick :-! I would not have considered the warm water factor. It won't be worn often (and will be treated like a princess when I do).


----------



## mtb2104

Stylish step tracker!


----------



## Hammermountain

My brain: "Ok, man...I'm starting to think the King is, like, a tad too big for..."
My heart: "Oh look, a Froggy!"


----------



## psweeting

Arrived yesterday. Not the greatest of condition but that's the risk you take buying used. It's MASSIVE though....









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

CC:
Latest purchase (3 weeks ago) was the GW5610
No pics. Photographically challenged. Besides, what
Casio person hasn't seen the 5610 on this planet?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jedirun

GST-B100D

I got it used and I am very happy with it. The propeller that bothered me in pictures is black in this model and therefore doesn't stand out the way I thought it would.


----------



## Derek N

My latest G's; this in late December 2018:










Then this a few weeks ago:


----------



## AlexxvD

Eyes on the new G-releases, but couldn't let this one go. It has a strange attraction to me!

If all goes well, it will arrive today.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Golden slumber









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## samwork2974

My pick up for this week, got it off Amazon for £20, had discount code and got it down from £65. Total bargain









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice one @samwork2974 I also have one of these and hope you enjoy it as much as I do. And what a steal at the price


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tro_jan said:


> Golden slumber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan
> 
> Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


Is the bezel dark blue?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Is the bezel dark blue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's matte black bezel and strap. It was a clear sunny day, probably contributed to the "bluish" hue.

Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

tro_jan said:


> It's matte black bezel and strap. It was a clear sunny day, probably contributed to the "bluish" hue.
> 
> Jan
> 
> Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


Yea I was wondering but it looks great enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## toxxygen

I picked this (GN-1000MB Gulfmaster) up from a local dealer a couple days ago. I was looking for a gshock with a compass and a moon graph and the only ones available are the mudman and this Gulfmaster little brother. I was surprised to have found what I was looking for in this pretty package and was immediately hooked by the shiny green tide graph and turquoise accents on the dial.

So far I haven't many complaints about this watch. The only ones I can think of are:

1. The negative display being hard to read and how the led light doesn't reach it because it's a little sunken, which makes it impossible to read it in the dark.

2. The loops on the watch strap are a little too small and it takes some effort to slip the strap in.

Great watch otherwise.









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Pixel 2 發送


----------



## Time4Playnow

MTG-B1000TF-1AJR, just arrived today!  Well worth it, despite having to pay Customs fees! ;-)

Few years back, I missed out on the 30th anniversary MTG, which later skyrocketed in price, far beyond what I could/would pay. Turns out I like this one better anyway. :-!


----------



## kenls

Time4Playnow said:


> MTG-B1000TF-1AJR, just arrived today!  Well worth it, despite having to pay Customs fees! ;-)
> 
> Few years back, I missed out on the 30th anniversary MTG, which later skyrocketed in price, far beyond what I could/would pay. Turns out I like this one better anyway. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13956169
> 
> 
> View attachment 13956171


Nice one T4P, wear it in good health.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> MTG-B1000TF-1AJR, just arrived today!  Well worth it, despite having to pay Customs fees! ;-)
> 
> Few years back, I missed out on the 30th anniversary MTG, which later skyrocketed in price, far beyond what I could/would pay. Turns out I like this one better anyway. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13956171


Looks great on you, man. I love how that red resin bracelet lining just peeps through the links. Just a stunning watch. Congrats!


----------



## mrb4

Picked up a Rangeman used on eBay for $140. In more or less perfect condition so I am very happy with the purchase. My first rangeman.


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> MTG-B1000TF-1AJR, just arrived today!  Well worth it, despite having to pay Customs fees! ;-)
> 
> Few years back, I missed out on the 30th anniversary MTG, which later skyrocketed in price, far beyond what I could/would pay. Turns out I like this one better anyway. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13956169
> 
> 
> View attachment 13956171


Best choice, I prefer the G1000 series but the B1000 Magma is beautiful, I have in my collection and I use it sometime....


----------



## AlexxvD

Time4Playnow said:


> MTG-B1000TF-1AJR, just arrived today!  Well worth it, despite having to pay Customs fees! ;-)
> 
> Few years back, I missed out on the 30th anniversary MTG, which later skyrocketed in price, far beyond what I could/would pay. Turns out I like this one better anyway. :-!
> 
> View attachment 13956169
> 
> 
> View attachment 13956171


Great watch! Enjoy it in great health!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Yea I was wondering but it looks great enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Got this almost mint 5735D just now for close to half the retail price. 
It'll look mighty fine once the 5035D bezel and glass is on it.


----------



## dssd027

Rangeman baby!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

dssd027 said:


> Rangeman baby!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool watch and photo man. Where'd you get that G-Shock tat? :-d


----------



## AlexxvD

Anybody knows if there will be a new GWF-1000/GWF-D1000 in the near future? In the Netherlands only the GWF-1035(Magma Ocean) or the GWF-D1000 (but way overpriced) are available..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## herculelingenu

dssd027 said:


> Rangeman baby!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just beautiful 

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

I tried today in a shop the Frogman GWF-D1000, both the classic and the blue one. I really wanted to like it but couldn't justify getting another high end Casio while not very convinced about the strap.

After trying a couple more watches, left the shop with a nice GW-B5600HR.

I am not very fond of inverted displays.. I mean, I like the looks but not its practicality.

But this one is not that bad actually.

I am patiently waiting for a GW-5000 revamp with the new module and this one gets really close (if you ignore the display and the full metal case, obviously)

I really enjoy my high-end Casio watches but lately I am more wearing the square ones, mostly GMW-B5000 and GW-5000.
Not sure why...


----------



## ET8341

samwork2974 said:


> My pick up for this week, got it off Amazon for £20, had discount code and got it down from £65. Total bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


20 quid?! WTF


----------



## samwork2974

ET8341 said:


> 20 quid?! WTF


Yup haha

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ET8341

Got a link there Sam?


----------



## banderor

My first new G-Shock of 2019, fresh from Japan. *GW-B5600BC-1BJF*.


----------



## Dxnnis

banderor said:


> My first new G-Shock of 2019, fresh from Japan. *GW-B5600BC-1BJF*.
> 
> View attachment 13969651


Nice one |>
Hope it brings a lot of pleasure


----------



## Iraklis

My best tool


----------



## Ctaranti

MTG-B1000 Finally!


----------



## Watch_Junky

Square jelly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toxxygen

Seeing these in this forum got me itching to get one. I finally found a place with a discount at a local retailer. Blue accents on the sapphire, on the dial and the shiny light reflecting edges on the little number lines all make this watch feel like a pool of ocean on my wrist. It's light as a feather and even when I resize it to a tight fit, which I like with all my watches, there just isn't any discomfort.









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Pixel 2 發送


----------



## kubr1ck

toxxygen said:


> Seeing these in this forum got me itching to get one. I finally found a place with a discount at a local retailer. Blue accents on the sapphire, on the dial and the shiny light reflecting edges on the little number lines all make this watch feel like a pool of ocean on my wrist. It's light as a feather and even when I resize it to a tight fit, which I like with all my watches, there just isn't any discomfort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Pixel 2 發送


Looks stunning and very classy. Congrats!


----------



## Codydog2

toxxygen said:


> I picked this (GN-1000MB Gulfmaster) up from a local dealer a couple days ago. I was looking for a gshock with a compass and a moon graph and the only ones available are the mudman and this Gulfmaster little brother. I was surprised to have found what I was looking for in this pretty package and was immediately hooked by the shiny green tide graph and turquoise accents on the dial.
> 
> So far I haven't many complaints about this watch. The only ones I can think of are:
> 
> 1. The negative display being hard to read and how the led light doesn't reach it because it's a little sunken, which makes it impossible to read it in the dark.
> 
> 2. The loops on the watch strap are a little too small and it takes some effort to slip the strap in.
> 
> Great watch otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Pixel 2 發送


Nice one!
I like the touches of green


----------



## Codydog2

New to me.
Picked up from a member in great shape! GG-1000-1AJF
View attachment 13989525


----------



## AlexxvD

Again, a Suunto Core. Had it 2 times before, but sold them both. Now it's here to stay.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Found this at goodwill today. Hopefully it just needs a battery. AMW-320C


----------



## DingoDave

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Found this at goodwill today. Hopefully it just needs a battery. AMW-320C
> View attachment 13993187


Nice. I think Casio quit making those recently. I wanted one of those badly when I was a kid.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## krloz

Got this Oceanus OCW-S1000 last Friday.
It is a very light watch, weighting only 85g, and very thin, with 10.2mm height.
I am delighted with this purchase. So many features packed into this watch: titanium case and bracelet, chronometer, 24h sub dial, perpetual calendar, atomic clock synching and world time. I am very excited with this purchase.










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Love this one. Colors look better looking in person.


----------



## JohnM67

Just picked up the GW-M5610-1BJF:



The negative display is easier to read than expected and the bracelet is superb.


----------



## fcasoli

No G-Shock... but...


----------



## CC

View attachment 14000263


----------



## Fergfour

krloz said:


> Got this Oceanus OCW-S1000 last Friday.
> It is a very light watch, weighting only 85g, and very thin, with 10.2mm height.
> I am delighted with this purchase. So many features packed into this watch: titanium case and bracelet, chronometer, 24h sub dial, perpetual calendar, atomic clock synching and world time. I am very excited with this purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful older Osh. You should show this off in the "Oceanus" thread..


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ctaranti said:


> View attachment 13970661
> MTG-B1000 Finally!


Congratulations I have the black version on the rubber strap which I got for my Birthday last September...these wear so well that I forget it's on my wrist...lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Was in TK Maxx this morning. Couldn't let this clearance priced bargain go (£38) Roadster 01.1841.102...









(still sticking with my promise not to buy a Casio in 2019)


----------



## Servus

@Ken

I admire your steadfastness. ;-)


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> @Ken
> 
> I admire your steadfastness. ;-)


Yes. I promised my wife I wouldn't buy another Casio in 2019. :-! (and, before you ask, the DW-5600HRGRZ was a birthday gift from my daughter and son-in-law)


----------



## Servus

I have already pictorial in mind, ...... Ken says to his daughter, here you have 70 pounds .....please give me this watch as a gift.


----------



## Dxnnis

Servus said:


> I have already pictorial in mind, ...... Ken says to his daughter, here you have 70 pounds give me just the Casio there.


Well said Lars, I also made a promise to stop when I filled my watch box, I got a bigger watchbox now:-!


----------



## Servus

At the beginning of Lent I donated 3 of my G-shocks to the orphanage nearby.
Well... even my wife wonders why I wear the same watches so often. 

I have now understood this as an official request that I have to change it. ;-)
Not that I have any amount of mechanicals.... but consciously always the same G-shocks worn. ;-)


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> I have already pictorial in mind, ...... Ken says to his daughter, here you have 70 pounds .....please give me this watch as a gift.


Rumbled!


----------



## Dxnnis

Servus said:


> At the beginning of Lent I donated 3 of my G-shocks to the orphanage nearby.
> Well... even my wife wonders why I wear the same watches so often.
> 
> I have now understood this as an official request that I have to change it. ;-)
> Not that I have any amount of mechanicals.... but consciously always the same G-shocks worn. ;-)


That took a while to translate lol
Now it's in English?


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Well said Lars, I also made a promise to stop when I filled my watch box, I got a bigger watchbox now:-!





Servus said:


> At the beginning of Lent I donated 3 of my G-shocks to the orphanage nearby.
> Well... even my wife wonders why I wear the same watches so often.
> 
> I have now understood this as an official request that I have to change it. ;-)
> Not that I have any amount of mechanicals.... but consciously always the same G-shocks worn. ;-)


I've just thought, we're in the wrong business. We should be politicians.


----------



## Servus

Q Dennis
Excuse me. That was my fault.


@Ken
Necessity, makes invention.


----------



## kubr1ck

My beat-up old Antman (*GW-100-1JF*) I adopted from Thailand last year was lonely, so I picked up a brother from Japan. He arrived today. I don't typically buy more than one watch from any model line, but hell, two Antmans are better than one Antman. |>


----------



## Codydog2

kubr1ck said:


> My beat-up old Antman (*GW-100-1JF*) I adopted from Thailand last year was lonely, so I picked up a brother from Japan. He arrived today. I don't typically buy more than one watch from any model line, but hell, two Antmans are better than one Antman. |>
> 
> View attachment 14008645
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008647
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008651
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008653
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008655


I like it!
So many G-Shocks, so little time...


----------



## bratz

Codydog2 said:


> I like it!
> So many G-Shocks, so little time...


+1

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

GW-9404


----------



## Dxnnis

kubr1ck said:


> My beat-up old Antman (*GW-100-1JF*) I adopted from Thailand last year was lonely, so I picked up a brother from Japan. He arrived today. I don't typically buy more than one watch from any model line, but hell, two Antmans are better than one Antman. |>
> 
> View attachment 14008645
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008647
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008651
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008653
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008655


That display is sooooo cool @kubr1ck and @yankeexpress your Rangeman looks great


----------



## WatchOutChicago

My first MR-G.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo

I've been cooling on the hobby, but this was too rare to miss.

DW-5600VTATM

Astro Boy 60th anniversary collaboration.

This was somebody's daily driver, worn but not abused.

Everything is intact down to the hang tag.

I'm not an Astro Boy fan, but my love of anime allows me to appreciate this collaboration. Most of the collabs are things I know or care nothing for.

Definitely a having watch, not a wearing watch.

































































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

For some reason (;-)), I've got this thing for dive watches that is nearly as bad as my G addicti...errrrr, "hobby." :-d

My first Seiko Turtle, on the way. ;-) I love cool blue dials, and I also like silicone straps sometimes. This one looked pretty cool to me so.....


----------



## Trandy

Ordered this yesterday.....June delivery.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Trandy said:


> Ordered this yesterday.....June delivery.


Nice I have mine ordered since two months ago.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## herculelingenu

Hi,

Please help me !

I'm totaly addicted to this Magma Ocean watch 










Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi

kubr1ck said:


> My beat-up old Antman (*GW-100-1JF*) I adopted from Thailand last year was lonely, so I picked up a brother from Japan. He arrived today. I don't typically buy more than one watch from any model line, but hell, two Antmans are better than one Antman. |>
> 
> View attachment 14008655


Should have aimed for a "Baby Wasp" instead of a second Antman


----------



## Seikogi

I'll show you guys my Rangeman when the customs officials are done testing all functions (and the GW-9400 has a lot) and decide to release it from hell... Meanwhile another square day...


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice I have mine ordered since two months ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thought it was only revealed last week?


----------



## Trandy

CC said:


> Thought it was only revealed last week?


It was.


----------



## mwagnon

I just ordered a GW7900-1. Should be arriving in a few days


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Thought it was only revealed last week?


Well...I have some connections way before and I had to keep the details quiet since it wasn't officially announced.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

GW-B5600 Kobe Fire Bureau LE square inbound


----------



## Dxnnis

What a beauty @yankeexpress


----------



## fcasoli

herculelingenu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please help me !
> 
> I'm totaly addicted to this Magma Ocean watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


He Was the only Rangeman to like me in the pictures, when I had it on my hands, I can't use anything else


----------



## Ctaranti

Agree completely that this watch fits and feels so nice that I too forget I am wearing it!


----------



## Phreddo

Another G-Lide

GLS-5600CL-5DR

































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

No G-Shock, just a childhood memory. 
Initially wanted to refurb my old remote watch, but parts are hard to come by. 
Instead I decided to buy a new used one.

Had some fun times pranking the neighboorhood and my school with this watch.


----------



## cuthbert

DW-5735.

I have always been a fan of the 5400 and 5700 (I have three) and after having seen the pixelated gold screen of this reissue I couldn't resist.


----------



## bigswifty1

Arrived today courtesy of eBay. Sold as second hand but arrived in tin box, still in plastic, still with swing tag attached to the buckle. Was worried about the negative display but better than I expected. Digging the multiple world times, a nice feature I wish my other G's had.

The blue is striking, I'll be wearing it to work this weekend and I'll be interested to see how it looks under stage lights.

Mike


----------



## bratz

cuthbert said:


> DW-5735.
> 
> I have always been a fan of the 5400 and 5700 (I have three) and after having seen the pixelated gold screen of this reissue I couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 14016001


Bought 1 for the pixelated screen too. Also snag the DW5035

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

bratz said:


> Bought 1 for the pixelated screen too. Also snag the DW5035
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I already have a G set of for the 30th anniversary and I modded the DW-5030D with a standard bezel and strap, it looks like the newly released 5035 so I passed it.

Actually it's better because it has the same screen as the 5735.


----------



## bratz

The gold screen of 5735 indeed is nicer than the silverish screen of the 5035 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

This beauty just showed up! 

GW-B5600FB-4JR


----------



## cuthbert

bratz said:


> The gold screen of 5735 indeed is nicer than the silverish screen of the 5035
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Mmm...yes.

This is my custom 5030D I made two years ago, it's equivalent to the current 5035 but it has the magic pixeled screen and the writing "project team tough" in white.


----------



## igwanna

THIS!








Plus these 2 on their way from amazon


----------



## igwanna

THIS!
View attachment 14019847


Plus these 2 on their way from amazon
View attachment 14019849

View attachment 14019851


----------



## Dxnnis

Lucky man @igwanna, enjoy them 👍


----------



## bigswifty1

A bit of followup now I've worn it a couple days:

1. I like the negative screen better than I thought I would. From unusual angles (ie most of the time) it is really pretty good. In full sun it reads better than any of my positive G's.
2. I wear my watches at work under stage lighting. The light on this G is BY FAR the best to read of any of my other watches.
3. The blue changes colour under lights, great.

Mike



bigswifty1 said:


> Arrived today courtesy of eBay. Sold as second hand but arrived in tin box, still in plastic, still with swing tag attached to the buckle. Was worried about the negative display but better than I expected. Digging the multiple world times, a nice feature I wish my other G's had.
> 
> The blue is striking, I'll be wearing it to work this weekend and I'll be interested to see how it looks under stage lights.
> 
> Mike
> 
> View attachment 14016669


----------



## Phreddo

Dressing up the Gulfmaster

New bracelet

















































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 0311B50

Phreddo said:


> Dressing up the Gulfmaster
> 
> New bracelet
> 
> View attachment 14020043
> 
> 
> View attachment 14020045
> 
> 
> View attachment 14020047
> 
> 
> View attachment 14020049
> 
> 
> View attachment 14020055
> 
> 
> View attachment 14020053
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andy-S

Found a GW-M5610MD-7 for $30 on Clearance today. Couldn't resist, even though I don't see myself wearing a white watch. May mod this one some way or another. Anybody bought any of the straps/bezels on Ali-Express compared to what you get at Pac Parts, etc?


----------



## toxxygen

I've been shopping for my first Edifice for a while now. This one (EQB-900) was chosen for the LED illumination, Bluetooth, and solar power. The green accents is just the cherry on top for me. Everything in this package is surprisingly light and well made. The polished metallic posts on the dial and the watchband links give a sparkled look from a distance, which makes it very attractive and noticeable. I'm a happy customer so far.









我從使用 Tapatalk 的 Pixel 2 發送


----------



## Dreamnine

My latest purchase - the Casio GD-100MS. It caught my attention because of the Khaki strap and I bought it yesterday from a website with same day delivery. It features all the normal functions of a G-Shock: Time, Day, Date, 5 Alarms, Chronograph, Countdown, World Time etc. I'll say this straight away - it doesn't have good legibility and it is harder to read than my other inverse watches. You need to be in bright light to really see the screen properly. It has two red LEDs that light up the whole screen. I was really surprised, expecting the normal blue green of an EL panel. It is pretty cool to see but nothing else about this watch is remarkable. I paid £80 for it. I think it's £70 on Amazon but I didn't want to wait. The 2 circular parts measure seconds in increments of 1 second and 10 seconds, not particularly useful.

It's really light despite being a large watch, it's bigger than either of my two other G-Shocks.


----------



## Wolfsatz

mwagnon said:


> I just ordered a GW7900-1. Should be arriving in a few days
> 
> View attachment 14012979


Is this a new model? 
My son has the Red Rescue.

Saw this one on Amazon last night.

Got this for my wife yesterday from TJ Max










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cvdl

Andy-S said:


> Found a GW-M5610MD-7 for $30 on Clearance today. Couldn't resist, even though I don't see myself wearing a white watch. May mod this one some way or another. Anybody bought any of the straps/bezels on Ali-Express compared to what you get at Pac Parts, etc?
> View attachment 14022123


I bought matte coloured straps from Ali and they are fine I think. 
There also ncms creation that sells matte and jelly straps. 
If you check my album or post history you'll find some examples of the straps and bezels I got.

But that watch is a steal for 30!


----------



## Dxnnis

Andy-S said:


> Found a GW-M5610MD-7 for $30 on Clearance today. Couldn't resist, even though I don't see myself wearing a white watch. May mod this one some way or another. Anybody bought any of the straps/bezels on Ali-Express compared to what you get at Pac Parts, etc?
> View attachment 14022123


What a bargain! Enjoy your new watch


----------



## Dreamnine

cvdl said:


> I bought matte coloured straps from Ali and they are fine I think.
> There also ncms creation that sells matte and jelly straps.
> If you check my album or post history you'll find some examples of the straps and bezels I got.
> 
> But that watch is a steal for 30!


Absolutely - I actually like the white band and, for me, the inverse digits are great, too.


----------



## Codydog2

Rangemen. Still need to finish removing the plastic!


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## herculelingenu

harald-hans said:


>


A very beautiful Protreck Smart F30

Just a question could you switch off the second LCD screen (black color) ?

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Another SLG for me









just me


----------



## harald-hans

herculelingenu said:


> A very beautiful Protreck Smart F30
> 
> Just a question could you switch off the second LCD screen (black color) ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


When you see the "black" LCD screen this means "Display always off" - by moving your arm it changes to the face you have choosen ...

But no worry - this "Black color" screen is perfect readable under direct sunlight !!!


----------



## herculelingenu

harald-hans said:


> When you see the "black" LCD screen this means "Display always off" - by moving your arm it changes to the face you have choosen ...
> 
> But no worry - this "Black color" screen is perfect readable under direct sunlight !!!


Thanks.

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

harald-hans said:


>


Does this watch uses Android wear? or its own OS?

how many different faces can it be put on?


----------



## CC




----------



## Seikogi

Arrived finally!


----------



## GaryK30

CC said:


> View attachment 14032413


Nice. Is it a GWA-1000FC-2A?

https://www.casio.com/products/archive/watches/g-shock/gwa1000fc-2a


----------



## CC

After zooming in on my own picture, eyes aren't as good as they used to be, I realised the watch looks a bit grubby around the bottom lugs and even has a nick in the plastic.

This was received today from an online jewellery store as brand new, even though it is an old model.
Not happy...


----------



## CC

Yes Gary. Guessing this is a good few years old.
Maybe the shop found an old display model.


----------



## igwanna

nice one there mate.
i got mine same day as you, andi finally realized i shouldve gone with the positive disp instead of the negative. its just nearly impossible to read especially at night time



Seikogi said:


> Arrived finally!
> 
> View attachment 14032467
> 
> View attachment 14032471


----------



## igwanna

nice one there mate.
i got mine same day as you, andi finally realized i shouldve gone with the positive disp instead of the negative. its just nearly impossible to read especially at night time



Seikogi said:


> Arrived finally!
> 
> View attachment 14032467
> 
> View attachment 14032471


----------



## CC

igwanna said:


> nice one there mate.
> i got mine same day as you, andi finally realized i shouldve gone with the positive disp instead of the negative. its just nearly impossible to read especially at night time


We did warn you.


----------



## GregoryD

I just got this one, and I am loving it. The negative display is a huge improvement over previous models I've owned.


----------



## pl_gristle

CC said:


> We did warn you.


Igwanna, you can always return it to amazon, get the positive GW9400 with black resin and the get yourself a green band/bezel. That's what I did, found green band/resin for like $35 on ebay, no regerts!


----------



## fcasoli

GregoryD said:


> I just got this one, and I am loving it. The negative display is a huge improvement over previous models I've owned.


Great display in this edition


----------



## igwanna

WHOOA im so excited i got my vintage G for a complete BARGAIN finally my vfirst velcro strap G in MINT NEW condition still witih original tags


----------



## Wolfsatz

I got a stealthy GW7900B-1 G incoming via Amazon.. should arrive here by Sunday


----------



## Phreddo

This was a total impulse.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it.

GLS-8900AR-3CR









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

And here it is!









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz

There is something about negative displays that just grabs me even though they are a PITA on certain lighting conditions. The dial on this GW7900B-1 is very nice and I like the extra detail they put on the Octagon spinner (does that actually has a name?).. However, due to my old eyes.. the moon phase has actually been rendered useless to me as it has been reduced like 50%. I can only see it by using the light.

Seems that it just sync'd fine last night even though I was wearing it. I am extremely pleased with this purchased and I know that this one will be keeper for a very long time... and now that my older son has been re-bittten with the G shock bug.. now we can all wear Gs.

- Display Rescue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- Display Rescue by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Side by Side by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Side by Side by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## fcasoli

Rangermaster Green


----------



## kubr1ck

Ain't no G, but it's all in the family. |>


----------



## herculelingenu

fcasoli said:


> Rangermaster Green


Did you sold your Rangeman Magma Ocean ?

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe

Recently bought 5 squares! I had ignored them since getting into autos (actually far earlier like 80s) then saw some Random Rob Youtube vids of his collection and was intrigued. I had thought they were all huge and impractical to wear.....GW-B5600-2, GW-5000-1JF , GLX5600-7 G-Lide White, and the full metal MWB5000D-1 (which I returned ) & the DW-5600BBN-1 was the first. For a very inexpensive watch they are a lot of fun and interesting segment of the collection. The metal G I didn’t keep because it felt too expensive and I don’t want to be careful wearing a G. I will likely sell the GW-5000-1 and the DW-5600BBN as the GW-5600-2 is so similar but looks better.


----------



## fcasoli

herculelingenu said:


> Did you sold your Rangeman Magma Ocean ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


No friend, this is the Rangeman, the Magma is the Rangermaster...


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Found this at goodwill today. Completely dead but I did get the screen to come on for about 2 seconds. I have it outside in a clear container with water charging. Hopefully it comes back to life. And it was only $6


----------



## kubr1ck

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Found this at goodwill today. Completely dead but I did get the screen to come on for about 2 seconds. I have it outside in a clear container with water charging. Hopefully it comes back to life. And it was only $6
> View attachment 14049159


Nice find. I'm sure a couple of days in the sun will bring this baby back from the dead. I love stuff like this.


----------



## herculelingenu

fcasoli said:


> No friend, this is the Rangeman, the Magma is the Rangermaster...


You're right the Magma es the Rangemaster 

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mimcat

GWR-B1000 fresh from Japan


----------



## memento_mori

Great Foto!


----------



## CC

Mimcat said:


> GWR-B1000 fresh from Japan


Congrats. Nice first post (in 5 years).

First impressions, comfort and weight? Or lack of weight.


----------



## Dxnnis

Mimcat said:


> GWR-B1000 fresh from Japan


Love that colour


----------



## yankeexpress

GBD-800-4 StepTracker with Bluetooth


----------



## Wanderer16

My first Pro Trek. I likey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I decided that I needed a gold full metal square to round out my metal collection. ;-)

Image borrowed from casio-intl.com:









This will join my other two:


----------



## Ralphee

This week I received my "ultimate ana-digi combo", GWR-B1000 plus GW-5000. Both highly satisfying so far.

(Off-topic: for some reason, "likes" aren't displayed below this post. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? Admins' advice welcome.)


----------



## acadian

Time4Playnow said:


> I decided that I needed a gold full metal square to round out my metal collection. ;-)
> 
> Image borrowed from casio-intl.com:
> 
> View attachment 14058591
> 
> 
> This will join my other two:
> 
> View attachment 14058593
> 
> 
> View attachment 14058601


ha ha you've really came full circle Sir T4P

congrats on the new purchase


----------



## Time4Playnow

acadian said:


> ha ha you've really came full circle Sir T4P
> 
> congrats on the new purchase


Yes you're right, I have! You probably remember that I owned the GMW-B5000TFG-9 briefly. Didn't like the all-polished bracelet. This GD-9 though appears to have a matte bracelet with just small bits of polishing, simillar to the way it was done on the GMW-B5000D-1. I will like that MUCH better! Polished bezel, that's fine, but I do not want an all-polished gold bracelet. ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> I decided that I needed a gold full metal square to round out my metal collection. ;-)
> 
> Image borrowed from casio-intl.com:
> 
> View attachment 14058591
> 
> 
> This will join my other two:
> 
> View attachment 14058593
> 
> 
> View attachment 14058601


It will not disappoint...congratulations...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

G-7700-1









higher res


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> I decided that I needed a gold full metal square to round out my metal collection. ;-)
> 
> Image borrowed from casio-intl.com:
> 
> View attachment 14058591
> 
> 
> This will join my other two:
> 
> View attachment 14058593
> 
> 
> View attachment 14058601


You have the main staircase, great!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ralphee said:


> This week I received my "ultimate ana-digi combo", GWR-B1000 plus GW-5000. Both highly satisfying so far.
> 
> (Off-topic: for some reason, "likes" aren't displayed below this post. Can anyone tell me how to fix this? Admins' advice welcome.)
> 
> View attachment 14059093
> 
> 
> View attachment 14059089


Wow, quite a duo to pick up at the same time!! :-!

You have a classic in the GW-5000 (what took you so long??), and then the latest and greatest Gravitymaster. Two amazing pickups. Congrats!!! :-!:-!


----------



## yankeexpress

Incoming! Long out of production, this is the N.America version Pathfinder model PAG-110C-3, same as the worldwide Protrek PRG

View attachment 14060371


Supposedly NOS


----------



## herculelingenu

yankeexpress said:


> Incoming! Long out of production, this is the N.America version Pathfinder model PAG-110C-3, same as the worldwide Protrek PRG
> 
> View attachment 14060371
> 
> 
> Supposedly NOS


A very beautiful watch.

When will you receive it ?

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ralphee

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, quite a duo to pick up at the same time!! :-!
> 
> You have a classic in the GW-5000 (what took you so long??), and then the latest and greatest Gravitymaster. Two amazing pickups. Congrats!!! :-!:-!


Thank you! As so often in life, it certainly wasn't planned that way, but I'm glad I seized the opportunity...

Re GW-5000: now that I own one, I thoroughly understand the hype that is made around this watch, in both its historical context and in its build quality. This certainly is the ultimate refinement of square design, and I can relate to the people who sold their other G-Shocks after they bought a GW-5000. Yet, rest assured that I'm not there yet... 

The GWR-B1000, surprisingly, appears to be very similar to the GW-5000: it looks all but flashy from far, but at closer inspection you unmistakably KNOW that it's a high-quality piece! I do like that kind of understatement...


----------



## Adam020

Just bought a Pro Trek PRW-2500










Need to receive it.


----------



## scblack

My Mudmaster is pretty new:


----------



## scblack

My Mudmaster is pretty new:

View attachment 14065447


----------



## scblack

Double post again!


----------



## Tycho Brahe

GW-B5600


----------



## Sir-Guy

Tycho Brahe said:


> GW-B5600


Man, that looks great. If only it were a positive!


----------



## yankeexpress

View attachment 14066763


----------



## VIA4321

yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 14066763


I am on vacation in Florida and saw this in JCPenney, we don't get this GD400 in the U.K. 
at around $90 I was thinking of pulling the trigger

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

I did not buy this, but received it for my birthday. And I gotta tell you, I like it a lot. Digits are clear and large. And the 3 second back light works well. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Servus

@Kupferjohn 

Happy birthday... and a lot of fun with the watch.


----------



## Dxnnis

Happy Birthday @copperjohn enjoy your new watch


----------



## Dxnnis

GW-M5610-1BJF 
Sorry guys this was supposed to be in WRUW, been a long day!


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 14068263
> 
> GW-M5610-1BJF for tonight


Not enough caffeine today Dennis? (_think this should be maybe posted in the WRUW thread_)


----------



## Adam020

copperjohn said:


> I did not buy this, but received it for my birthday. And I gotta tell you, I like it a lot. Digits are clear and large. And the 3 second back light works well.
> View attachment 14067733
> 
> View attachment 14067737
> 
> View attachment 14067739
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Happy Birthday! Cool watch!


----------



## SGIDurango

PAG-240, my first Pro Trek.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Not enough caffeine today Dennis? (_think this should be maybe posted in the WRUW thread_)


OOPS think you maybe right Keno|


----------



## CdrShepard

I know 2018 is long over, but...


----------



## Olyeller68

Blue camouflage










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## igwanna

My 11 year old son gave me this today for my bday. Ecen he knows whats good for me









Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Happy Birthday @igwanna enjoy your new watch


----------



## igwanna

Dxnnis said:


> Happy Birthday @igwanna enjoy your new watch


Thank you brother... looking dorward for next year heh

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## blwright

Today was a pretty good day. My Mudmaster arrived. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

blwright said:


> Today was a pretty good day. My Mudmaster arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great, customised by you?

Thanks


----------



## blwright

fcasoli said:


> Great, customised by you?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. In the first 30 mins. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

As a huge fan of the GWN-Q1000 I've wanted this model ever since I first saw it...


----------



## CC




----------



## 0311B50

I live no where near the ocean and have no legit need for one, but you guys are making those Gulfmasters look like a good idea to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> As a huge fan of the GWN-Q1000 I've wanted this model ever since I first saw it...
> 
> View attachment 14078121


Awesome shots, man. That whale in the backlight is so badass!


----------



## Angads14

Scurfa Diver One ND513








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angads14

Sorry uploaded the wrong pic in my previous post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

0311B50 said:


> I live no where near the ocean and have no legit need for one, but you guys are making those Gulfmasters look like a good idea to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


First time I got my hands on the Gulfie was like love at first sight.

Still gutted we'll probably see no more.


----------



## toxxygen

In Japan with the fam for Easter currently, just picked up one of these on the cheap. MQ-24. Timeless classic.


----------



## herculelingenu

toxxygen said:


> In Japan with the fam for Easter currently, just picked up one of these on the cheap. MQ-24. Timeless classic.


A basic watch but a Casio 

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Should have posted this yesterday (better late than never)...

View attachment 14079289


----------



## erebus

kenls said:


> Should have posted this yesterday (better late than never)...
> 
> View attachment 14079289


There are red links in that bracelet right? Sick square.


----------



## kenls

erebus said:


> There are red links in that bracelet right? Sick square.


There sure are!


----------



## andyahs

Picked up this morning.

Edit: not sure why the forum rotated the pics...:roll:


----------



## HoldTheOnions

Gold Fever!!


----------



## Phreddo

Dressing up the Gulfmaster
GWN-Q1000MB with a bracelet.

Not super hot on the white accents, but it was that or blue.

I figure the MB has white bits, so it'll sorta go.

I had to separate order the white back and end pieces. I would have preferred all black, but my OCD can't deal with the mismatch links and other pieces.

View attachment 14079827


































































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

andyahs said:


> Picked up this morning.
> 
> Edit: not sure why the forum rotated the pics...:roll:


Nice! Hope you got a good deal ;-)


----------



## zack20cb

I found a GW-M850-1 (the black one!) on eBay last night for cheap. I expected to be hunting longer for that. I even considered buying one of the white ones, which are still widely available for ~$75, and converting it to black.

And then this morning, I won a tense eBay auction for this absolute beauty. A Japan-made GW-700BTJ. Titanium bezel, caseback and bracelet.









I love how the IP coating has worn in. This is exactly what they're going for with the GMW-B5000V!









Somebody here on WuS reviewed it an one point, and said they didn't really love how the solar panels look purple, but I think it's spectacular. This thing looks absolutely mean!

The information on this forum has made these watches so much more exciting to me. Thanks everyone


----------



## Mike Rivera

My new beater just arrived (as you probably recognize, it's a DW-5600). While I've owned several G-Shocks and still own and use two GD-350s and a Rangeman, this is my new around-the-house beater. It's also my first G-Shock Square (and maybe a test, prior adding a GW-5000). It went for a ride to the store today. Lovin' it so far ...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Love the colors on this Kobe...


----------



## Time4Playnow

andyahs said:


> Picked up this morning.
> 
> Edit: not sure why the forum rotated the pics...:roll:


Nice!! Congrats! :-!

Question..... The way you say "picked up" this morning - instead of "arrived today" - makes me wonder. Do you have a G store nearby that has all of these amazing pieces??? :think: (unless you just meant, picked up at the Post Office, or Fedex facility...)

All I can tell you is, it's a good thing I don't live near any place that has a great selection of all the newer Gs, including the high-end ones. If I did - I'd be flat-broke!! :-d (errrr, MORE flat-broke than I am! :-d)

Btw, the forum often rotates my pics too, not sure why.


----------



## CC

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your new, or new to you, 'G'...*



Time4Playnow said:


> Nice!! Congrats! :-!
> 
> Question..... The way you say "picked up" this morning - instead of "arrived today" - makes me wonder. Do you have a G store nearby that has all of these amazing pieces??? :think: (unless you just meant, picked up at the Post Office, or Fedex facility...)
> 
> All I can tell you is, it's a good thing I don't live near any place that has a great selection of all the newer Gs, including the high-end ones. If I did - I'd be flat-broke!! :-d (errrr, MORE flat-broke than I am! :-d)
> 
> Btw, the forum often rotates my pics too, not sure why.


That was all the way from Germany. (Hope he doesn't mind me answering for him)

I know because he got his before me, in the U.K, because of the stoopid Easter weekend :-(


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ordered Thursday, just arrived thanks to Amazon's quick shipping. GW-B5600HR-1









Nice how the red resin peeks thru the band...









Nice detail on the clasp with the little raised "g-shock" section..









I'm up to 7 BT watches now!! :-x Hope the app can support a few more... :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Ordered Thursday, just arrived thanks to Amazon's quick shipping. GW-B5600HR-1
> 
> View attachment 14080907
> 
> 
> Nice how the red resin peeks thru the band...
> 
> View attachment 14080911
> 
> 
> Nice detail on the clasp with the little raised "g-shock" section..
> 
> View attachment 14080913
> 
> 
> I'm up to 7 BT watches now!! :-x Hope the app can support a few more... :-d
> 
> View attachment 14080915


It can lol....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cwclay70

Vulcain 50s Presidents chronograph


----------



## Cwclay70

Stowa Antea klassik 41







JS watch co Frisland







And CW c65 Trident vintage hw


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It can lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


:-d:-d I wonder if there's a 12-step program for that.... (in your case, a 15-step program!) :-d


----------



## andyahs

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Time4Playnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered Thursday, just arrived thanks to Amazon's quick shipping. GW-B5600HR-1
> 
> View attachment 14080907
> 
> 
> Nice how the red resin peeks thru the band...
> 
> View attachment 14080911
> 
> 
> Nice detail on the clasp with the little raised "g-shock" section..
> 
> View attachment 14080913
> 
> 
> I'm up to 7 BT watches now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the app can support a few more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14080915
> 
> 
> 
> It can lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I can do 15 too. If Amazon delivers it will be 16 tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> :-d:-d I wonder if there's a 12-step program for that.... (in your case, a 15-step program!) :-d


Hehe

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## therealfolkblues

I had a square G-shock +12 years ago which was run over by the family car and chucked into a drawer. Imagine my surprise when it was still ticking when I dug it out recently!

This just arrived in the mail today, and I’m loving the bright colors on the Kobe City Fire Bureau square. The titanium caseback is just icing on the cake. If you’re listening, Casio, please bring titanium to more models!


----------



## CC




----------



## Dxnnis

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your new, or new to you, 'G'...*

Very nice @CC


----------



## herculelingenu

Congrates ! A very nice watch !

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CC

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your new, or new to you, 'G'...*



Dxnnis said:


> Very nice @CC


Thanks. I bought it to flip but I really like it.
The IP bracelet concerns me though.

Got offered a brand new GWG-1000MH last night for €850.
Slept on it and missed out. Why didn't I just bloody buy it :-(
Passed on two last year @ £675 each, I must be crazy.


----------



## Dxnnis

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your new, or new to you, 'G'...*



CC said:


> Thanks. I bought it to flip but I really like it.
> The IP bracelet concerns me though.
> 
> Got offered a brand new GWG-1000MH last night for €850.
> Slept on it and missed out. Why didn't I just bloody buy it :-(
> Passed on two last year @ £675 each, I must be crazy.


Better luck next time mate


----------



## kubr1ck

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your new, or new to you, 'G'...*



CC said:


> Thanks. I bought it to flip but I really like it.
> The IP bracelet concerns me though.
> 
> Got offered a brand new GWG-1000MH last night for €850.
> Slept on it and missed out. Why didn't I just bloody buy it :-(
> Passed on two last year @ £675 each, I must be crazy.


Aren't you not a fan of the GWG-1000 for the way it wears? Or did you want one to flip it? Or maybe I'm thinking about the GPW-1000 and 2000, which I know you don't like!

Also, you seem to be careful with your watches, so I doubt the black IP on the MT-G's bracelet would have anything to worry about. ;-) It's a stunning piece.


----------



## CC

*Re: WHAT'S YOUR LATEST PURCHASE? Show off your new, or new to you, 'G'...*



kubr1ck said:


> Aren't you not a fan of the GWG-1000 for the way it wears? Or did you want one to flip it? Or maybe I'm thinking about the GPW-1000 and 2000, which I know you don't like!
> 
> Also, you seem to be careful with your watches, so I doubt the black IP on the MT-G's bracelet would have anything to worry about. ;-) It's a stunning piece.


I like the GWG, the GPW is too big for me.


----------



## Squatcho

Picked this up today at a pawn shop - GLX-5600B-4. Just popped in a new battery to check function.

I like the moon and tide functions, though the color is a bit loud for me. I'll either try some black resin on it or see if my daughter likes it.


----------



## Hsvu

CC said:


> View attachment 14087685
> 
> 
> View attachment 14087689


Amazing piece, they got the colourway just right on this one I reckon!


----------



## Hsvu

CC said:


> As a huge fan of the GWN-Q1000 I've wanted this model ever since I first saw it...
> 
> View attachment 14078095
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078097
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078099
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078101
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078103
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078105
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078107
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078111
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078115
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078119
> 
> 
> View attachment 14078121


Man, this Gulfmaster is such a beauty! Really wish i could get my hands on one!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GWR-B1000X just arrived from the land of the rising sun.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Casio Pro Trek PRW-2500


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> GWR-B1000X just arrived from the land of the rising sun...


Very nice! Thoughts?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Very nice! Thoughts?


It's insanely uber. Very light on the wrist I almost can't feel its presence so watch out for this one in terms of how you're moving around obstacles. The color scheme is on point I don't regret skipping the other models. By the way, it wears way smaller than the GPW2000 so I think you're going to love it. I've attached a photo to give you a feel of the size difference. The GPW2000 over shadows this one it's a monster next to it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Very nice! Thoughts?


Added a photo...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's insanely uber. Very light on the wrist I almost can't feel its presence so watch out for this one in terms of how you're moving around obstacles. The color scheme is on point I don't regret skipping the other models. By the way, it wears way smaller than the GPW2000 so I think you're going to love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks.

The only thing that wears bigger than the GPW-2000 is the GPW-1000 (and the RangeBeast which is ridiculous, for me anyway).

Can't wait for mine. Enjoy yours, it's stunning.


----------



## yankeexpress

This version of the GBD-800 StepTracker Bluetooth is somewhat scarce and was not released in N.America, so takes a bit of searching online to find.


----------



## yankeexpress

Some differences between the GD-350 and GD-400.....current time on screen in other modes, vibration alarm and dual tine clasp


----------



## kenls

yankeexpress said:


> This version of the GBD-800 StepTracker Bluetooth is somewhat scarce and was not released in N.America, so takes a bit of searching online to find.


Remember, don't wear it with dark coloured, long sleeves. Dye transfer potential.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Mike987

Black metal


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> GWR-B1000X just arrived from the land of the rising sun.


Looks great on you buddy. Congrats! |>


----------



## bnair

Buhahah....been waiting for a long time for this









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614

This beauty found it's way on my wrist. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## psweeting

Arrived today a little grubbier than advertised. Scrubbed up ok but now hunting a band and bezel.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregPL

I've just received my very first King and I totally love it! A custom DGK with Multiband! b-)


----------



## Dxnnis

Love mine too @GregPL, that custom looks really good|>


----------



## GregPL

Dxnnis said:


> Love mine too @GregPL, that custom looks really good|>


Thanks! At first I was afraid it's gonna be too big, since my wrist is rather small but IMO it looks good


----------



## Adam020

GregPL said:


> Thanks! At first I was afraid it's gonna be too big, since my wrist is rather small but IMO it looks good


Custom GXW-56 says hi (also on small wrists):










I use this black rubber to hold the long strap:


----------



## Wanderer16

Adam020 said:


> Custom GXW-56 says hi (also on small wrists):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this black rubber to hold the long strap:


Thats a nice one!


----------



## Wanderer16

Adam020 said:


> Custom GXW-56 says hi (also on small wrists):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this black rubber to hold the long strap:


Thats a nice one!


----------



## Adam020

Wanderer16 said:


> Thats a nice one!


Thanks! Original its a black version but I only changed the band and bezel into the green version. The screen is yellow /green, the combination just looks great I think so.
My wrist is small so I use a rubber strap holder to hold the long watch strap.


----------



## Trip Miller

This.


----------



## Trip Miller

Picked this up too.


----------



## Trip Miller

And this.


----------



## GaryK30

@Trip Miller - Wow. Three really nice pieces. Congrats.


----------



## DaveATX

Got a new PRW-3100 from Japan off Ebay. I really like how it wears. My wrist is 6.5 inches for reference.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## herculelingenu

Congrats !

Envoyé de mon SM-N960F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## therealfolkblues

This just came in the mail yesterday! 

It’s the 2016 Love The Sea And The Earth Rangeman: GW-9402KJ-2JR. 

The theme for this watch is the blue-footed booby, with the titular blue feet represented by the light blue central resin, and the black and white double colored straps a reference to the bird’s plumage. 

I’m starting to discover that I’m a sucker for limited editions haha. I think the baby blue is bold and playful, and it really matches with the blue outfits that I usually wear to work.


----------



## pou89

Love it! Not as big as mtg or mudmaster. Very sleek and light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Picked this one up for the module. Going to use it for a 5030 build.


----------



## Eisenhammer

Great value for this one. Light as a feather and wears like a dream.


----------



## Dxnnis

Eisenhammer said:


> Great value for this one. Light as a feather and wears like a dream.


Looks best on the red band others will probably disagree, great looking watch enjoy


----------



## Eisenhammer

Thank you. I am a big fan of the red, although it isn't a true red...there is definitely some orange in there. Nice watch altogether. I'm going to abuse it.



Dxnnis said:


> Eisenhammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great value for this one. Light as a feather and wears like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks best on the red band others will probably disagree, great looking watch enjoy
Click to expand...


----------



## kubr1ck

Dxnnis said:


> Looks best on the red band others will probably disagree, great looking watch enjoy


Oh, you know I'm going to agree with you on this one. :-d The contrast with the black watch is great. |>


----------



## kubr1ck

Eisenhammer said:


> Great value for this one. Light as a feather and wears like a dream.


Great looking piece. Congrats! If you want to watch someone disassembling this one down to the last screw, check out this video. It's a bit painful to watch though. ;-)


----------



## Aussiehoudini

I may have accidentally bought myself a bunch of G-Shocks


----------



## Eisenhammer

Thank you. You know it's a fun watch when you take off your SubC to throw on a G-Shock at the office. Haha.

Wow. That was painful, but very interesting. Thank you for sharing.



kubr1ck said:


> Eisenhammer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great value for this one. Light as a feather and wears like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Great looking piece. Congrats! If you want to watch someone disassembling this one down to the last screw, check out this video. It's a bit painful to watch though.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussiehoudini

Aussiehoudini said:


> I may have accidentally bought myself a bunch of G-Shocks
> View attachment 14114233


Can any G experts guess any in the box


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> Great looking piece. Congrats! If you want to watch someone disassembling this one down to the last screw, check out this video. It's a bit painful to watch though. ;-)


Sometimes he's pretty rough with his disassemblies and I cringe when he handles some of those parts with his bare hands. I wouldn't want to buy a watch off of him.


----------



## cvdl

Had a package waiting for me when I got home. 
I wanted a purple display so had it shipped over from HK.

Later in the evening I remembered that I already have a purple display, the GLS-5600. DOH! 
I have to keep better track of my collection.

Oh well.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Very nice Rangeman


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> Sometimes he's pretty rough with his disassemblies and I cringe when he handles some of those parts with his bare hands. I wouldn't want to buy a watch off of him.


What, you don't like a good greasy thumbprint on the underside of a crystal? It adds character! :-d


----------



## Wanderer16

SGW-100. This one kind of forced itself on me. Well that's my story and I am sticking to it. Lol. I kept seeing it when I was looking for a ProTrek. It has some ProTrek like features, a compass and thermometer but it is not a ProTrek. It has Gshock water resistance but it's not a G. Has world time, a stopwatch, countdown timer and 5 alarms and an hourly signal. The current time can be seen in all modes. I built up a bunch of Amazon reward points while I was traveling last month and it was priced low so I snagged it. I am gonna use it for timing my walks as I can see the time better than on my Royale. It has a really nice ProTrek like display and a good backlight. Gotta love these Casios!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0311B50

I have one of these SGW-100’s.

The compass was always wonky and had to be calibrated often for a few years before it just plain quit. It will not display accurately and will tell me to calibrate about 3 seconds after I just finished calibrating. I’ve calibrated a hundred or so times and reset the module three times. Nothing has worked. I have no idea what I did that caused it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## igwanna

Just got this.

Honest to God?

Feels cheap. Doesnt feel like a g anymore st least my opinion.

Looks nice and all... but in pictures I'd say it's better.

Bracelet looks cheap... materials look cheap plastic-y... I dunno man...as I said doesnt feel like a gshock to me.. for some reason. Love the color scheme tho









Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701




----------



## CC

^ Hope you didn't pay retail?


----------



## Byron2701

CC said:


> ^ Hope you didn't pay retail?


No, but I would have done just to get it ;-)


----------



## Kabong30

I hemmed and hawed on getting this one for a while. It looks awesome, but I don't really know about the Bluetooth, blah blah blah.

Pulled the trigger last week and here it is. The app seems to connect quickly and is laid out well enough that I wasn't confused by any of it.

My only gripe is that there's no battery charge indicator on the watch.


----------



## acadian

Kabong30 said:


> View attachment 14125685
> 
> 
> I hemmed and hawed on getting this one for a while. It looks awesome, but I don't really know about the Bluetooth, blah blah blah.
> 
> Pulled the trigger last week and here it is. The app seems to connect quickly and is laid out well enough that I wasn't confused by any of it.
> 
> My only gripe is that there's no battery charge indicator on the watch.


Very nice...might have to hunt one of these down.


----------



## Time4Playnow

This beauty just arrived today! LOVE it!!!!


----------



## yankeexpress

Kabong30 said:


> View attachment 14125685
> 
> 
> My only gripe is that there's no battery charge indicator on the watch.


There is a "LOW" indicator on the dial that activates when it is time to put the watch in the Sun.


----------



## Time4Playnow

yankeexpress said:


> There is a "LOW" indicator on the dial that activates when it is time to put the watch in the Sun.


I had no idea about that! I assume it works the same on all the recent BT watches? :think: (like the GMW-B5000 squares, and the GW-B5600HR..). That's great to know!! :-! Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress

Vintage all stainless steel H101 Marlin with screwback case on OEM bracelet:



A bit grubby, but should clean up nice.


----------



## norsairius

GMW-B5000G-2


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini

cvdl said:


> Had a package waiting for me when I got home.
> I wanted a purple display so had it shipped over from HK.
> 
> Later in the evening I remembered that I already have a purple display, the GLS-5600. DOH!
> I have to keep better track of my collection.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 14119177


What's the exact model numbers of these two?


----------



## cvdl

Aussiehoudini said:


> What's the exact model numbers of these two?


All purple one on the left is a GLS-5600kl-6 and the right one is a 90's throwback with model designation GW-B5600BL-1.


----------



## CC

*STUNNING!*


----------



## Dxnnis

CC said:


> *STUNNING!*
> 
> View attachment 14131479


Think kubr1ck really got the ball rolling with this one! And yes your heading sums it up perfectly STUNNING hope you enjoy it @CC


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks good @norsairius first one I've seen outside of an ad anyway


----------



## andyahs

Arrived yesterday


----------



## bratz

CC said:


> *STUNNING!*
> 
> View attachment 14131479


Congrats CC. Awesome piece. Wear it in good health 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Just picked up


----------



## sonyman99

Arrived today, my first G-Shock


----------



## kubr1ck

andyahs said:


> Just picked up


Congrats dude. How *ever *do you choose between all of your carbon Gravitymasters? :-d


----------



## memento_mori

Purple!


----------



## Byron2701

Arrived today :-!


----------



## zack20cb

I'm loving these gravitymasters and the purple GW-Bs!

I came home to three packages yesterday:








View attachment 14138427









1. The MTD-1080 was $35 from Amazon Warehouse. The grey sunburst dial and funky geometrical bezel sold me on this model. The lume is surprisingly good, and the illuminator LEDs are really fun. Alignment of the second hand and the 120-click bezel are rather sloppy, but you don't buy this watch to obsess about the details. Sadly there's no screw-down crown, so it's not a "real" diver. I wonder if any of the other MTDs have a screw down crown, or if that's exclusive to the MDV models.

The LEDs with the sunburst really are spectacular though:









2. I've had the DW-56RT on my list since I came across the awesome thread about squares and other Gs that can show two time zones at once (shout out to yankeexpress). The RT has an unsual and highly readable three-line display. I'd love to find one in black, but they're much more available in white.

The digit segments have an interesting style that I'm not sure I've seen in other Gs. I didn't notice it until I happened to take a picture with lots of 2s and 5s:

View attachment 14138457


3. On Tuesday I finally pulled the trigger on a DW-5035D Project Team "Tough" anniversary screwback. I wanted something fairly pristine but I was reluctant to pay authorized dealer MSRP, so I was stuck until I saw this eBay listing. True to the seller's word, it is immaculate. He says there's scratch on the caseback "that I was unable to photograph," but he must be using a loupe.

The micro mesh sunburst screen is fascinating. The "gold" details on the face are kind of a mustard-to-yellow color, which I think works well. I think it's the same general color scheme as "the hero" DW-5200.

Given the pristine condition, I think I'll be storing this one for a bit, to bring into rotation on a special occasion.

View attachment 14138493


----------



## Byron2701

zack20cb said:


> I'm loving these gravitymasters and the purple GW-Bs!
> 
> I came home to three packages yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 14138425
> 
> View attachment 14138427
> 
> View attachment 14138489
> 
> 
> 1. The MTD-1080 was $35 from Amazon Warehouse. The grey sunburst dial and funky geometrical bezel sold me on this model. The lume is surprisingly good, and the illuminator LEDs are really fun. Alignment of the second hand and the 120-click bezel are rather sloppy, but you don't buy this watch to obsess about the details. Sadly there's no screw-down crown, so it's not a "real" diver. I wonder if any of the other MTDs have a screw down crown, or if that's exclusive to the MDV models.
> 
> The LEDs with the sunburst really are spectacular though:
> 
> View attachment 14138439
> 
> 
> 2. I've had the DW-56RT on my list since I came across the awesome thread about squares and other Gs that can show two time zones at once (shout out to yankeexpress). The RT has an unsual and highly readable three-line display. I'd love to find one in black, but they're much more available in white.
> 
> The digit segments have an interesting style that I'm not sure I've seen in other Gs. I didn't notice it until I happened to take a picture with lots of 2s and 5s:
> 
> View attachment 14138457
> 
> 
> 3. On Tuesday I finally pulled the trigger on a DW-5035D Project Team "Tough" anniversary screwback. I wanted something fairly pristine but I was reluctant to pay authorized dealer MSRP, so I was stuck until I saw this eBay listing. True to the seller's word, it is immaculate. He says there's scratch on the caseback "that I was unable to photograph," but he must be using a loupe.
> 
> The micro mesh sunburst screen is fascinating. The "gold" details on the face are kind of a mustard-to-yellow color, which I think works well. I think it's the same general color scheme as "the hero" DW-5200.
> 
> Given the pristine condition, I think I'll be storing this one for a bit, to bring into rotation on a special occasion.
> 
> View attachment 14138493


I would drain the battery of the MTD within days because of watching the blue light glow and glow and ...


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC03391.JPG


----------



## cfw

$69 for both


















$15










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick11743

sweet


----------



## DangerDave

I bought this new GST-B100D recently from a private seller on ebay. I realized too late that it don´t have MB6, only time sync via bt. Normally I buy only the MB watches, so you don´t have to care about it. And bluetooth is always turned off on my mobile. Nevertheless it looks pretty cool. :-!


----------



## Wanderer16

DangerDave said:


> I bought this new GST-B100D recently from a private seller on ebay. I realized too late that it don´t have MB6, only time sync via bt. Normally I buy only the MB watches, so you don´t have to care about it. And bluetooth is always turned off on my mobile. Nevertheless it looks pretty cool. :-!
> 
> View attachment 14143295
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143299
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143301
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143303
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143307


It is a really nice looking watch. Enjoy!


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Riseman + cash=|>b-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-casio-rangeman-4940417.html

"Pics compliments of julio13"


----------



## sodamonkey

Got this in yesterday from Watchshop.com here in the UK at a sale + discount of only£88.

In a presentation box with 3 straps included.

GA-2000E-4ER Carbon Core Guard:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

GBD-800SLG


----------



## CC

DHL just knocked...


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> DHL just knocked...
> 
> View attachment 14146121


Congratulations. Great looking watch. Love mine.


----------



## CC

andyahs said:


> Congratulations. Great looking watch. Love mine.


Thanks. Absolutely love the 'X' which made me go for this.
The blue really pops and makes it look completely different from the GWR-B1000X.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Not Gs, but....still very awesome!!! :-! Both arrived today!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Not Gs, but....still very awesome!!! :-! Both arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 14147761


Beautiful pieces, T4P. Great taste as always. That pepsi dial one really pops. What is the shroud made of anyway? I'm guessing steel, but can't tell.


----------



## andyahs

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful pieces, T4P. Great taste as always. That pepsi dial one really pops. What is the shroud made of anyway? I'm guessing steel, but can't tell.


He'll answer but I'm sure it's plastic.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful pieces, T4P. Great taste as always. That pepsi dial one really pops. What is the shroud made of anyway? I'm guessing steel, but can't tell.


Thanks Kubr1ck, much appreciated. Yes, the shroud on the pepsi dial one is made of some kind of plastic - but you can't tell this by looking at it or even by feeling it. The shroud on the SBBN031 Marinemaster is stainless steel. The bezel shrouds on some other Tunas are ceramic.

The Pepsi-dial Tuna (PADI) was 1/4 the price of the Marinemaster, yet I am impressed with it! Fit/finish very good, looks really nice, the second hand hits the center of all markers, and it's very comfortable. The blue color is also more muted than I would have guessed, so it's not gaudy or toyish-looking at all.

The Marinemaster, well...... A close look at it reveals why it's so much more expensive. Amazing detailing, the quality is evident throughout. (even the INSIDES of the bezel "teeth" are polished!!!) And I can't be certain, but I'm pretty sure it uses the SAME bracelet that was used on the MM300 ($2500 watch) that I used to own. It has a ratcheting clasp that opens about an inch without tools to accommodate micro-adjustments, or wetsuits. The bracelet works extremely well on this Tuna, I LOVE IT!!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## zigg

Bit late to the party as 1 is 3 weeks old (GST B100) and the other about a week (MTG S1000) but here they are


----------



## CC

Shiny? Yes. G? No.

Why do I feel like I cheated on Casio?...


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> Shiny? Yes. G? No.
> 
> Why do I feel like I cheated on Casio?...


Several of us have cheated lately. Me, you T4P.


----------



## CC

andyahs said:


> Several of us have cheated lately. Me, you T4P.


Yes, and I blame you guys for posting pictures 

I really like it although a bit smaller than expected.
No light or MB6 is a nono for me but the look is really cool.

If it doesn't lose more than a few secs in the next week I'll definitely keep it.
Quality is there and all the markers hit perfectly.


----------



## Time4Playnow

andyahs said:


> Several of us have cheated lately. Me, you T4P.


I did not. I never once agreed that I'd be in an exclusive relationship with Casio. ;-)

No commitment = no cheating. :-d:-d

All of my Seikos, Victorinox Swiss Army, Oris, and Citizen would agree. ;-):-d


----------



## andyahs

Finally picked up. Sunbathing time for both.


----------



## andyahs

Lume great as usual on Seikos


----------



## sticky

Well my new GA-2000 finally made its way to Yorkshire. Here it is in all its yellow glory.


----------



## cuffs

GW-M5610MD-7









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

gwn-q1000

I wanted a positive display but not a white or blue band....so I got a black one and changed bands and bezel.


----------



## Sagitario

GA800


----------



## Bakulimaw

Literally shiny, Full Metal 5K









aka Silver Surfer


----------



## nkwatchy

Arrived.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera

So I bought my first square about a month ago (a DW-5600). I needed a new beater for around-the-house repairs, yard-work, etc., and it seemed perfect. Well I really fell in love with this little guy. I've been wearing it to work for the past few weeks.

I wish it had a vibration alarm like my GD-350's, and that the buttons were as accessible as and non-square G-Shock; but overall, I loved the small size, utilitarian feel, and classic look. In fact, my mechanicals have hardly been on the wrist for the past few weeks. Well I couldn't resist, so this GW-5000 arrived today. Loving it so far ...


----------



## nkwatchy

Mike Rivera said:


> So I bought my first square about a month ago (a DW-5600). I needed a new beater for around-the-house repairs, yard-work, etc., and it seemed perfect. Well I really fell in love with this little guy. I've been wearing it to work for the past few weeks.
> 
> I wish it had a vibration alarm like my GD-350's, and that the buttons were as accessible as and non-square G-Shock; but overall, I loved the small size, utilitarian feel, and classic look. In fact, my mechanicals have hardly been on the wrist for the past few weeks. Well I couldn't resist, so this GW-5000 arrived today. Loving it so far ...
> 
> View attachment 14165009


Congrats! I don't know what it is about the GW-5000, but it has something special about it. A large number of squares have come and gone but I can't imagine letting mine go.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

I have a Pathfinder PAW-5000-1 on the way. I always liked this model. Not new, but new to me.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> I have a Pathfinder PAW-5000-1 on the way. I always liked this model. Not new, but new to me.
> 
> View attachment 14165403


This is a very nice piece that I've wanted as well for quite some time. Congrats on the pick-up, Gary. Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## oz2124

Arrived since last month, and it's been on my wrist ever since, love it !


----------



## mrb4

Metal square


----------



## TuckandRoll

A couple of new arrivals.

MRG-G2000CB and a Citizen GMT diver.


----------



## GaryK30

My Pathfinder PAW-5000-1 from F29 has arrived. It's in very nice condition. It will make a nice ana-digi companion to my PAW-2000-1. Here it is on the included Barton NATO strap.


----------



## andyahs

Another Seiko


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> My Pathfinder PAW-5000-1 from F29 has arrived. It's in very nice condition. It will make a nice ana-digi companion to my PAW-2000-1. Here it is on the included Barton NATO strap.
> 
> View attachment 14173309


Very nice. Congrats, Gary. I believe they offer a titanium bracelet for this watch as well, right? Or is that just on the version with the yellow accents.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Very nice. Congrats, Gary. I believe they offer a titanium bracelet for this watch as well, right? Or is that just on the version with the yellow accents.


I'm not sure, but I saw an older thread that showed three or four different models, and at least one of them had a titanium bracelet. It looks like PacParts only shows the model I bought.

Edit: They show four models of PRW-5000. It appears that two of them have titanium bracelets. They show just one PAW-5000, which is essentially the same model with a Pathfinder logo instead of a Pro Trek logo.

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=prw-5000


----------



## BigAl1970

Pro Trek PRW-3510y. 
Happy Friday all.














Sent from my LG-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Double trouble 5610nv


----------



## Time4Playnow

Newly arrived from the U.K., limited edition Seiko "Ninja Turtle"!! :-! Ninjas are all about stealth, so tbh, not sure if any self-respecting Ninja would wear this, with its pop of orange on the minute hand! :-d Maybe they would when not on a mission.

I like how the top of the case has a matte black finish, while the sides are polished. As usual it has great Seiko lume, and a very comfortable and soft silicone band. Me likeee! :-d:-!

This is my 2nd Turtle, and because of the strap and I guess the case design (and weight), it's one of the most comfortable watches I have. Doesn't beat the GWR-B1000X though.


----------



## Rocket1991

G2110V best possible condition for G-shock vintage, used and clean!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Newly arrived from the U.K., limited edition Seiko "Ninja Turtle"!! :-! Ninjas are all about stealth, so tbh, not sure if any self-respecting Ninja would wear this, with its pop of orange on the minute hand! :-d Maybe they would when not on a mission.
> 
> I like how the top of the case has a matte black finish, while the sides are polished. As usual it has great Seiko lume, and a very comfortable and soft silicone band. Me likeee! :-d:-!
> 
> This is my 2nd Turtle, and because of the strap and I guess the case design (and weight), it's one of the most comfortable watches I have. Doesn't beat the GWR-B1000X though.
> 
> View attachment 14175451
> 
> 
> View attachment 14175453
> 
> 
> View attachment 14175457
> 
> 
> View attachment 14175459


You reminded me I have this on order...https://shop.topperjewelers.com/products/seiko-limited-edition-deposit it looks similar with the orange accent being on the sweeping hand.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VIA4321

Treated myself to this little beast









Sold my DW6900MS as the negative display was illegible in all but bright light . . . . . . . So I replace it with another negative?!
Loving this GW6900BC, display better, tough solar, multiband 6 and combi-bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You reminded me I have this on order...https://shop.topperjewelers.com/products/seiko-limited-edition-deposit it looks similar with the orange accent being on the sweeping hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah! Looks nice. I had not seen that model before. Surely you'll like it!


----------



## zack20cb

Unfortunately the bezel is decomposing, as they apparently inevitably do.

















The missing corner I knew about. The crack may have been caused by doing this:









Any advice is appreciated. Maybe brush some rubber cement over the crack? Or just treat it gently and enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## tommy.arashikage

zack20cb said:


> Any advice is appreciated. Maybe brush some rubber cement over the crack? Or just treat it gently and enjoy it while it lasts.


That is a nice looking DW-5600C-1V. Congrats! Enjoy the original bezel for as long as you can.
There are plenty of reproduction bezels from which to choose when the original bezel finally bites the dust.


----------



## andyahs

Another Seiko


----------



## BigAl1970

Loving this at the moment. Picked up very recently. Got the GW-9200-1ER but always wanted the "Rescue Orange" version. Shame it's not MB6, but you can't have everything!








Sent from my LG-V30 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

TuckandRoll said:


> View attachment 14173163


Thats a well sexy watch, beautiful!

Was gonna say its too much Seiko's on here recently and not many Citizens, speaking of which - heres my newest purchase










Dont really like the Marines theme but sapphire, titanium, solar, shock resistance, good lume etc for not much more than what SKX007/009 retail for cant be bad.


----------



## nkwatchy

zigg said:


> Thats a well sexy watch, beautiful!
> 
> Was gonna say its too much Seiko's on here recently and not many Citizens, speaking of which - heres my newest purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont really like the Marines theme but sapphire, titanium, solar, shock resistance, good lume etc for not much more than what SKX007/009 retail for cant be bad.


Nice pick up! What is that black thing on the left?


----------



## nkwatchy

Double :l


----------



## zigg

Binoculars. Different models came with different accessories like compass, head torch etc.


----------



## Time4Playnow

zigg said:


> Binoculars. Different models came with different accessories like compass, head torch etc.


Congrats, nice pickup! :-! I actually used to own that model and thought the Marines theme/camo box was cool. It's actually a super cool watch with a nice, very legible dial. Sadly I didn't wear mine much cause Gs were gettin' all the love. :-d (and that's true for most of my other watches/brands also!)


----------



## Dan GSR

zack20cb said:


> Any advice is appreciated. Maybe brush some rubber cement over the crack? Or just treat it gently and enjoy it while it lasts.


I'd just get a new bezel


----------



## SamWrx

Thanks T4P for the letting us know about the discount code at MLTD. Got the B1000 about an hour ago.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0311B50

I guess I missed the discount code post and can’t seem to find it. Share again or direct me to it, please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow

0311B50 said:


> I guess I missed the discount code post and can't seem to find it. Share again or direct me to it, please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think the sale is over now, probably only for Mem Day weekend. But the codes were on their website on the main page. I think it was 35blue for 35% off of items over $300.

Here is my latest non-G purchase, a Citizen GMT Titanium diver:


----------



## Time4Playnow

SamWrx said:


> Thanks T4P for the letting us know about the discount code at MLTD. Got the B1000 about an hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Looks beautiful!! Congrats!

I'm not sure if my GMW-B5000G-1 has shipped yet or not...

* Edit: found the email in my junk mail folder. It did ship and I should receive it tomorrow!


----------



## zigg

Time4Playnow said:


> Here is my latest non-G purchase, a Citizen GMT Titanium diver:
> 
> View attachment 14192079
> 
> 
> View attachment 14192077


Oh man, are they sexy!

Kind of torn between this and the Marines - both divers, solar, sapphire, titanium. And this BJ7110 has some funky colour - love it!


----------



## Time4Playnow

zigg said:


> Oh man, are they sexy!
> 
> *Kind of torn between this and the Marines - both divers, solar, sapphire, titanium. And this BJ7110 has some funky colour* - love it!


Well that's reason to have both, isn't it?? One when you want a pop of color, and one when you're more in the mood for 'stealth' mode. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I think the sale is over now, probably only for Mem Day weekend. But the codes were on their website on the main page. I think it was 35blue for 35% off of items over $300.
> 
> Here is my latest non-G purchase, a Citizen GMT Titanium diver:
> 
> View attachment 14192077


That thing is beautiful, T4P. One of my favorites of your recent acquisitions. Elegant colorway and you know I love the orange accents! Congrats buddy. |>


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> That thing is beautiful, T4P. One of my favorites of your recent acquisitions. Elegant colorway and you know I love the orange accents! Congrats buddy. |>


Thanks Kubr1ck!! Yes it is an instant favorite of mine too. However, speaking of ones I've gotten recently, the Tuna is in its own class! :-! It can't be beat IMO. But this one was much cheaper, and is very nice. Love the colors on this thing. 

Lume seems to be typical of Citizen - strong initially, but fades quickly. Totally not in the same league as Seikos, especially Tuna lume. ;-):-d But hey, no watch is perfect.


----------



## repsol600rr

Just picked up an MTGM900DA-8 to be a new daily wearer. For dailys I like metal, solar, good looking and durable. After recently having almost lost my citizen due to the clasp breaking during training at the fire department, I figured a less expensive daily (read abuser) was in the cards. Has everything I'd ever use, nothing I would never use, and I can just go about my day not worrying about it. Never had multi band 6 before which seems great and is syncing as I type. I have never daily worn a digital before so this will be an intersting transition. So far so good, really like it.


----------



## igwanna

1 in stock in amazon.es and i was lucky enough to get it









Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

GST-B200D


----------



## cvdl

Got another one for 20% off.


----------



## sticky

It's all your fault. I'd got a neat deal lined up on the base model when it came into stock but then I saw the photo's you lot posted of the L.E. Long story short, I've got one of these in the post.


----------



## Phreddo

And now for something completely different.

Saw this at a price I couldn't resist.

Luminox 5261

Made in collaboration with the now defunct private space flight company XCOR.

There is a LOT to like about this guy.

First, not a fan of leather, but this strap is thick and flexible, so I'll live.

Valjoux 7750 movement
Titanium case.
Carbon fiber face.
convex sapphire crystal with AR coating.
Tritium hour hand, minute hand and markers.
Screw down crown with 200 meter water resistance.
Custom caseback with limited edition numbering.

I don't even want to say what I paid, but I made a second trip to get this guy.

Wasn't planning on it, so the tags stay and I'll keep the receipt to see if buyers remorse sets in.

But overall, this is a pretty good score.

























Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Stone

Phreddo said:


> And now for something completely different.
> 
> Saw this at a price I couldn't resist.
> 
> Luminox 5261
> 
> Made in collaboration with the now defunct private space flight company XCOR.
> 
> There is a LOT to like about this guy.
> 
> First, not a fan of leather, but this strap is thick and flexible, so I'll live.
> 
> Valjoux 7750 movement
> Titanium case.
> Carbon fiber face.
> convex sapphire crystal with AR coating.
> Tritium hour hand, minute hand and markers.
> Screw down crown with 200 meter water resistance.
> Custom caseback with limited edition numbering.
> 
> I don't even want to say what I paid, but I made a second trip to get this guy.
> 
> Wasn't planning on it, so the tags stay and I'll keep the receipt to see if buyers remorse sets in.
> 
> But overall, this is a pretty good score.
> 
> View attachment 14199161
> View attachment 14199163
> View attachment 14199165
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Now that looks like a real tool watch, but worth a splash of color, I like it.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

And, on the exact opposite end of the spectrum to my last purchase, an absolute classic that I've wanted in my collection for a while. I really can't think of another watch brand with a wider range than Casio.

My only question is, *CAN I SHOWER IN IT?!* :-d

Mini unboxing (is it just me, or is that a quite fancy box for a $15 watch):

































Edit: to put Casio's range into perspective hahaha. As an aside - I think this is what intrigues my non-WIS friends the most; they can't process the range of taste. I try to explain that WIS don't just enjoy the form and function of watches, but also their "story", but they still struggle.


----------



## grinta

nkwatchy said:


> And, on the exact opposite end of the spectrum to my last purchase, an absolute classic that I've wanted in my collection for a while. I really can't think of another watch brand with a wider range than Casio.
> 
> My only question is, *CAN I SHOWER IN IT?!* :-d
> 
> Mini unboxing (is it just me, or is that a quite fancy box for a $15 watch):
> 
> View attachment 14200415
> 
> 
> View attachment 14200419
> 
> 
> View attachment 14200417
> 
> 
> View attachment 14200413


The box itself is valued at 15 $


----------



## andyahs

Another non g


----------



## The Thomas J

I couldn't help myself. When I bought my first G Shock In February I said to myself, I'm good. I don't need another one. Well Apparently, I was wrong.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me

The Thomas J said:


> I couldn't help myself. When I bought my first G Shock In February I said to myself, I'm good. I don't need another one. Well Apparently, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Tell me what model is your first one and I'll tell you what your 3rd one is going to be 

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thomas J

tr0ubles0me said:


> Tell me what model is your first one and I'll tell you what your 3rd one is going to be
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


I went pretty far in with my first one. GW-5600. Multi-band, Bluetooth, tough Solar and the newer Combi-bracelet.

I wanted a white watch for the summer.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me

The Thomas J said:


> I went pretty far in with my first one. GW-5600. Multi-band, Bluetooth, tough Solar and the newer Combi-bracelet.
> 
> I wanted a white watch for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Looks like an ABC watch is the next in line. Make sure you post a picture of that GW-9400 in a couple of months 

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

View attachment 14205459
View attachment 14205461





















GST-B200D-1AER / GST-B200B-1AER / GWR-B1000-1AER


----------



## memento_mori

Casio Europe had a 15% off this weekend with a Facebook code, so I could not resist


----------



## zack20cb

This thing is blowing my mind. Comes to me used, from eBay, in beautiful wrist-ready condition.


----------



## sticky

Couldn't let this go unsnagged.


----------



## Dxnnis

sticky said:


> Couldn't let this go unsnagged.
> 
> View attachment 14207397


That's a real beauty there @sticky, enjoy mate


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

Grabbed a 9400-3 off Amazon. It’s awesome even though I have very skinny wrists. I have a GA2000 (blue) arriving on Friday. I got both and will return 1 of them. Something tells me the 9400 is staying haha.


----------



## Steelerswit

To join all the box sets popping up, Ta-Ku VIP case










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit

Any one interested, they have 2 left. Shipping was sooo fast. Purchased May 29th from Australia and first delivery attempt June 3rd. No one home so I got it on the 4th. Amazing thing, cleared NYC customs in hours. Sunday night at 930p in customs, out for delivery Monday afternoon in NJ.

http://scarcetoys.com.au/g-shock-x-ta-ku-limited-edition-inc-vip-case-watch-dw-5600ta-ku-1

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CC

Something quite different, for me, but very shiny!

Packaging looks nice...

































Close up this screams 'Quality'...









































The well documented Lume...

















Only had it 4 days but seems very accurate...









Always fancied a Diver and this is stunningly beautiful.
Not looking forward to finding somewhere to replace the battery in a few years but I'll enjoy it then worry.

Thanks for looking


----------



## malJohann

For context my first Casio was a Pro Trek PRG-240T-7, then I bought the PRW-3150FC-1 seen below, and now my first G-SHOCK, the GPR-B1000-1BDR.


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

Got it! Absolutely loving it, especially the blue accents--perfect!


----------



## Matt Stone

Got the MT-G in.



Love it so far, but question to those that have one (or the resin band, though I'm not sure it's the same). Should there be a little bit of play in the screw bars at the lugs? I know it's a special screw design, but the band moves just a bit side to side, and the screw bar itself can slide a little bit. The outer caps spin freely, but that seems to be by design as far as I can tell. Anyways, does this sound like normal behavior?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

CC said:


> Something quite different, for me, but very shiny!
> 
> Packaging looks nice...
> 
> View attachment 14208003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208005
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208009
> 
> 
> Close up this screams 'Quality'...
> 
> View attachment 14208011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208013
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208015
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208017
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208019
> 
> 
> The well documented Lume...
> 
> View attachment 14208021
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208023
> 
> 
> Only had it 4 days but seems very accurate...
> 
> View attachment 14208029
> 
> 
> Always fancied a Diver and this is stunningly beautiful.
> Not looking forward to finding somewhere to replace the battery in a few years but I'll enjoy it then worry.
> 
> Thanks for looking


Stunning piece CC


----------



## nkwatchy

malJohann said:


> For context my first Casio was a Pro Trek PRG-240T-7, then I bought the PRW-3150FC-1 seen below, and now my first G-SHOCK, the GPR-B1000-1BDR.


Great pick up! And, that is some sweater / coat you have on there!


----------



## nkwatchy

CC said:


> Something quite different, for me, but very shiny!
> 
> Packaging looks nice...
> 
> View attachment 14208005


Absolutely stunning. My need (clearly not "want") for a Tuna just increased.

Great photos, too. Let's see one on the wrist!


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Hey guys,

thought I would share some pix of the latest, hey it's not a G-Shock, but close .... 
My latest acquisition (was 1 month in Japan) marked with the Arrow:







Here it is in action:
where I go swim every day (Cala St Vincent, Mallorca):







(yes, I jump from up there it's only 7 meters).

And here is the PRX-8000T in action:







22.1 degrees is a bit chilly (end of May), usually in August it's about 26 degrees there.

Also, I noticed the PRX8000 is a lot quicker than the other Protreks in measuring temperature, refreshes quicker, and it's more stable.

Bonus pic, the Underwater Shot, as you can see, no sharks, no jellyfish, no algae, zilch, some small fishies, some small searays, and some cool flying fish (Ajes) is the only thing there except myself.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## fcasoli

CC said:


> Something quite different, for me, but very shiny!
> 
> Packaging looks nice...
> 
> View attachment 14208003
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208005
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208007
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208009
> 
> 
> Close up this screams 'Quality'...
> 
> View attachment 14208011
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208013
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208015
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208017
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208019
> 
> 
> The well documented Lume...
> 
> View attachment 14208021
> 
> 
> View attachment 14208023
> 
> 
> Only had it 4 days but seems very accurate...
> 
> View attachment 14208029
> 
> 
> Always fancied a Diver and this is stunningly beautiful.
> Not looking forward to finding somewhere to replace the battery in a few years but I'll enjoy it then worry.
> 
> Thanks for looking


I love massive watches, Seiko increased sales with this forum


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 14205463


Question, is the diameter of the Bezel different on those 2 ?


----------



## SamWrx

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Question, is the diameter of the Bezel different on those 2 ?


Probably not. Looks like the resin band is making the watch sit higher thus bringing it closer to the camera.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tekoken

I picked up a GWB5600BC-1B recently. I swapped out the bracelet for the regular 5600 strap. I might send some of the links to my Cerakote guy & wear the bracelet once in a blue moon. So far I like the watch but I would like it more if it used the multi band 6 function on its own every morning. Maybe if I leave it alone for a week or two it will do it. G-Shock watches are ruining my life right now. I find myself searching for them online daily. I prefer the solar/multi band 6 models.


----------



## latitude222

9400 - will be delivered next week 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

latitude222 said:


> 9400 - will be delivered next week
> View attachment 14213085
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one latitude222. :-! Great watch.


----------



## latitude222

kenls said:


> Nice one latitude222. :-! Great watch.


Thanks kenls, I have really been looking forward to getting this watch


----------



## memento_mori

Absolute fantastic opposite! I love it


----------



## basso4735

That polish...


----------



## latitude222

memento_mori said:


> Absolute fantastic opposite! I love it


thank you !


----------



## latitude222

memento_mori said:


> Absolute fantastic opposite! I love it


thank you !


----------



## cvdl

MRG-G1000B-1A4


----------



## sickondivers

G-SHOCK GL5-5600CL


----------



## malJohann

nkwatchy said:


> Great pick up! And, that is some sweater / coat you have on there!


Everyone's allowed at least one questionable top.


----------



## kubr1ck

*GW-9400KJ-8JR*

Well, I finally alleviated the guilt of not owning a GW-9400 Rangeman, which many of you F17 friends and fiends are always ranting and raving about. This one popped up on an eBay auction last week by a seller with only two reviews who appeared to be offloading a large chunk of his G collection. I won the bid on Saturday (don't worry, I didn't pay the outrageous $1,300+ market price for this model ;-)). The watch arrived Monday.

So far, thumbs up. It's quite comfortable, and the colorway is stunning.


----------



## nkwatchy

kubr1ck said:


> *GW-9400KJ-8JR*
> 
> View attachment 14221297


Congrats, amazing pick up! One of my favourite colourways of any model. I really like that translucent red backing to the strap - never realised it looked like that.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> *GW-9400KJ-8JR*
> 
> Well, I finally alleviated the guilt of not owning a GW-9400 Rangeman, which many of you F17 friends and fiends are always ranting and raving about. This one popped up on an eBay auction last week by a seller with only two reviews who appeared to be offloading a large chunk of his G collection. I won the bid on Saturday (don't worry, I didn't pay the outrageous $1,300+ market price for this model ;-)). The watch arrived Monday.
> 
> So far, thumbs up. It's quite comfortable, and the colorway is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 14221297


Dang........it's about time, Kubr1ck!! :-d These Rangers have only been out since, what...2013?? :-d:-d:-d

But I gotta tell you, you picked up one of the best versions ever released! :-! I used to own it, but foolishly sold it. It's a gorgeous watch, and as you'll find out, the GW-9400 is very practical and useful in so many situations. ;-) So congrats buddy, you picked a winner!!!


----------



## kubr1ck

nkwatchy said:


> Congrats, amazing pick up! One of my favourite colourways of any model. I really like that translucent red backing to the strap - never realised it looked like that.





Time4Playnow said:


> Dang........it's about time, Kubr1ck!! :-d These Rangers have only been out since, what...2013?? :-d:-d:-d
> 
> But I gotta tell you, you picked up one of the best versions ever released! :-! I used to own it, but foolishly sold it. It's a gorgeous watch, and as you'll find out, the GW-9400 is very practical and useful in so many situations. ;-) So congrats buddy, you picked a winner!!!


Thanks fellas. I appreciate the stamp of approval. Wasn't planning to acquire this one, but it just plopped in front of me begging for a home. Who am I to cruelly refuse? ;-)


----------



## andyahs

kubr1ck said:


> *GW-9400KJ-8JR*
> 
> Well, I finally alleviated the guilt of not owning a GW-9400 Rangeman, which many of you F17 friends and fiends are always ranting and raving about. This one popped up on an eBay auction last week by a seller with only two reviews who appeared to be offloading a large chunk of his G collection. I won the bid on Saturday (don't worry, I didn't pay the outrageous $1,300+ market price for this model ;-)). The watch arrived Monday.
> 
> So far, thumbs up. It's quite comfortable, and the colorway is stunning.
> 
> View attachment 14221297
> 
> 
> View attachment 14221299


Of my six rangers this one has always escaped me. Congrats.


----------



## Gordak

My first G-SHOCK, wanted this one for years but 100eur price in Europe always seemed too much to me. With help from my Serbian-American friend, I got it finally, for a fair price.









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Not Gs, but....as I've said, I'm kinda a dive watch fanatic too. ;-)

My new (re-purchased) Seiko "Frost" Monster arrived yesterday. :-! No sun for a pic, but the dial is very very cool. (no pun intended for this Frost/Polar Monster!)









And a passle of divers I've gotten recently. From L-R, the Orient OSD300 Saturation Diver, the Seiko SBBN031, the Seiko Black Series "Ninja" Turtle, and the SBDC073 Frost Monster. For some reason I've always liked dive watches, and these are only helping to increase my addict.....er, 'fondness' for divers. :-d:-d


----------



## bratz

This could possibly scratch the MRG itch . Such a beauty


----------



## TheWatchCollector73

After so much debating and almost a year since my last gshock I Just got this bad boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Latest


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This just arrived from Topper Jewelers the 20th Anniversary MTG...I have to admit photos don't do it justice it's one of the nicest releases of this model I've seen next to the other limited edition MTG-B1000TF.
View attachment 14224667














Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

still on hols but had to do a quick pop in to show off the new froggy :-!


----------



## erebus

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This just arrived from Topper Jewelers the 20th Anniversary MTG...


*high five* I just got mine delivered from Topper today too! It's spectacular:


----------



## nkwatchy

Some stunning new acquisitions, there! I've been eyeing both the Rainbow MTG and the clear anniversary Froggy, so it's great seeing "flesh" photos - more, I say!

My latest - a Casio W94HF-3AV. The screen is just....a total mind f#%@. Haha that's the only way to describe it. Just a note - when pointed directly at the face, it looks different through my phone's camera lens than it does in real life (ie way more iridescent green through the lens). If you want this watch because you think it looks that bright green all the time, you've been warned - it doesn't. I tried to capture this discrepancy in the photos.

Also, at first it seemed tiny (about the same size as a F-91W), but it actually has a bit of wrist presence, probably because of the shape and the strap (which is very good quality for the price - which, by the way, was $19.95 ).


----------



## fcasoli

.


----------



## igwanna

well i ended up getting both... i love these man. Extremely lucky to find them on amazon.es


----------



## igwanna

View attachment 14229709


well i ended up getting both... i love these man. Extremely lucky to find them on amazon.es


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> still on hols but had to do a quick pop in to show off the new froggy :-!


Congratulations mate  i'm glad i'm not the only one now. This is my first frog as well i got mine a few days ago these are an absolutely beautiful piece. Here is mine to say hi,









Almost done then leaving good bye


----------



## Phreddo

Yet another G-Lide

I seem to have a thing for NATO straps.

I didn't think I'd like the white one, but it's quite striking and adds a nice variety to the roster.

I'm one short of completing the lineup, but that's the WCL Velcro model, and I'm not sure how bad I want that one.

















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario

GD350


----------



## Ctaranti

fcasoli said:


> .


Love this MTG!


----------



## Dxnnis

My Father's Day present


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

My first Pro Trek. Been wanting a beater so I don't have to wear my titanium Pathfinder when hiking and exploring outdoors. This was my fathers day gift from the kids. Great deal at Costco right now for $85. I like it so far. The resin band feels good the digits are nice and big.


----------



## sticky

Got one of the bad boys on the way.


----------



## zack20cb

Liking this look of this one a lot!


----------



## Ctaranti

Had to try one of the new Carbon Core. Definitely digging this watch - very comfortable, dial is easy to read and sharp looks.


----------



## fcasoli

Ctaranti said:


> View attachment 14240911
> 
> Had to try one of the new Carbon Core. Definitely digging this watch - very comfortable, dial is easy to read and sharp looks.


Love it, for me 5mm bigger was perfect, but great style... Congratulations


----------



## mtb2104

Hooted all 3 this time


----------



## CC

Seems like a rare beast...









Might do an unboxing when I get some time. Some nice detail on this.


----------



## CC

Double...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Arriving tomorrow from Topper Jewelers...picture of the actual watch it's the aged IP wow it's a stunner.








It arrived and it looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

One of my vintage grail pieces arrived the other day, the *MRG-1100-2* Frogman, from 1999. I tracked this full-titanium beauty to a pawn shop in Kyoto. Excellent condition, incredible price, no spare links, but they assured me it would fit a 7-inch wrist perfectly. And they were right.

Acquiring vintage pieces is always a risky endeavor, but when it works out like this one did, few watch acquisitions are as satisfying.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> One of my vintage grail pieces arrived the other day, the *MRG-1100-2* Frogman, from 1999. I tracked this full-titanium beauty to a pawn shop in Kyoto. Excellent condition, incredible price, no spare links, but they assured me it would fit a 7-inch wrist perfectly. And they were right.
> 
> Acquiring vintage pieces is always a risky endeavor, but when it works out like this one did, few watch acquisitions are as satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 14245935
> 
> 
> View attachment 14245937


Congrats Kubr1ck, amazing piece!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14245937


i love how the frog has a james bond style thruster pod :-!


----------



## Badger18

Casio mrg 1100 why no modern version.


----------



## memento_mori

To many photos here in f17 - I couldn't resist any longer ...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Sooooo.......This came in.  Very recently I was speaking against expensive automatics somewhere on WuS, and what do I do? Get an expensive automatic. ;-) But, they do have their place, and in the case of dive watches, they do make some sense.

My dive watch fanaticism has led me here, to Sinn watches. Unique and thorough engineering and design. As an example - the watch is made from German submarine steel!! (the same steel used on the outer hulls of the German U212 submarines) Stronger than regular steel, anti-magnetic, and seawater (saltwater) resistant. True "tool" watches - to the extent that Sinn dive watches meet the European standards for "dive equipment."

The bezel action is different than on most divers and pretty cool. A description I read compared it to the action of a "belt-fed machine gun." :-d A good description in a sense! (Cause it's fast and LOUD)

And a unique business model for Sinn.... Sold directly by the U.S. distributor, so that the (huge) retail markup is avoided. I'm all for that! ;-):-d

Here is the U1-ST, "fully tegimented" 1,000m diver with black case and band. Tegimenting is Sinn's process for hardening the steel's surface to about 5x greater strength. Some ppl call this watch a "pocket submarine." :-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Sooooo.......This came in.  Very recently I was speaking against expensive automatics somewhere on WuS, and what do I do? Get an expensive automatic. ;-) But, they do have their place, and in the case of dive watches, they do make some sense.
> 
> My dive watch fanaticism has led me here, to Sinn watches. Unique and thorough engineering and design. As an example - the watch is made from German submarine steel!! (the same steel used on the outer hulls of the German U212 submarines) Stronger than regular steel, anti-magnetic, and seawater (saltwater) resistant. True "tool" watches - to the extent that Sinn dive watches meet the European standards for "dive equipment."
> 
> The bezel action is different than on most divers and pretty cool. A description I read compared it to the action of a "belt-fed machine gun." :-d A good description in a sense!
> 
> And a unique business model for Sinn.... Sold directly by the U.S. distributor, so that the (huge) retail markup is avoided. I'm all for that! ;-):-d
> 
> Here is the U1-ST, "fully tegimented" 1,000m diver with black case and band. Tegimenting is Sinn's process for hardening the steel's surface to about 5x greater strength. Some ppl call this watch a "pocket submarine." :-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 14260465


I see you have Sinned badly, T4P. Repent! ;-)

Beautiful piece. Enjoy it, my friend. :-!


----------



## andyahs

Latest arrival. Non g again


----------



## Dxnnis

Stunning piece @Time4Playnow, incredible build quality and looks to match. Hope you have a friendly bank manager lol


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

andyahs said:


> Latest arrival. Non g again


Congrats on that great Marinemaster!! :-! You live in the perfect place to use it! It's a great quality piece and very fun to wear.  Enjoy!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14261221


Very nice! I have not seen this model before. Looks really good! :-!:-! Congrats!!


----------



## Rocket1991

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice! I have not seen this model before. Looks really good! :-!:-! Congrats!!


Thank you! i liked it too. It's from local pawnshop and i was looking for Kinetic to steal my heart and i found it unexpectedly. 
They get a lot of bad press but if you wearing them and you are active (not 8 hr day behind desk to 8 hr sleep with some minimal movements in between) it pretty good. 
For sure not a watch you can wear for 1 day and later drop into drawer for another 9 months. It will be like wearing solar under the cuff for a day and storing it in the dark later.


----------



## Badger18

Time 4 play wow I love the quartz version I think it’s the U2 but being oil filled servicing is back to Germany.


----------



## Badger18

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14261221


I had a early kinetic Diver great watch accurate and tough, it needed a capacitor (battery) about every 8-10 years a bit more involved to change than a g battery, I retired mine after about 15-20 years of constant use because the bearings started making strange noises and service quotes were more than I was willing to spend.


----------



## Rocket1991

Where pages after 181? I can't see them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocket1991 said:


> Thank you! i liked it too. It's from local pawnshop and i was looking for Kinetic to steal my heart and i found it unexpectedly.
> They get a lot of bad press but if you wearing them and you are active (*not 8 hr day behind desk to 8 hr sleep with some minimal movements in between*) it pretty good.
> For sure not a watch you can wear for 1 day and later drop into drawer for another 9 months. It will be like wearing solar under the cuff for a day and storing it in the dark later.


Have you been talking to someone? How did you know my daily movement patterns?? :think:

JK :-d:-d:-d

I actually have two kinetics, but find I have too many watches to wear them regularly. So.....they aren't the right watches for me. Solar is better in my case.


----------



## kenls

To see if I can “kick-start” this particular thread, I’ve just purchased a Casio.........

you’ll need to wait, it’s being delivered this Saturday. :-d


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> To see if I can "kick-start" this particular thread, I've just purchased a Casio.........
> 
> you'll need to wait, it's being delivered this Saturday. :-d


Well it's been half a year ken, not quite the no more this year but pretty good lol


----------



## Steelerswit

1000 made and I just aquired a second..... Come on @cobia bring the hate.

Yeah, bring it Bro.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kwv89

Had quite a few new ones lately, the best ones i got around November and December.
My Full Magma Set.


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Well it's been half a year ken, not quite the no more this year but pretty good lol


Still (with the exception of the gifted DW-5600HRGRZ) not bought a G-Shock this year though. And this new one isn't a "G" either, so, technically ;-)....


----------



## kenls

Considered a complete change but couldn't bring myself to buy a Seiko Save the Ocean Tuna or Turtle. Well, not yet anyway. Fancied a Pro-Trek for a while and then this one came along at the right price (£190).









Initial impressions are its a BIG watch but not weighty nor bulky. Very comfortable and definitely a keeper.


----------



## Servus

For a long time, a lot of joy and fun with it.


----------



## AlexxvD

Shiny new G









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> For a long time, a lot of joy and fun with it.


Thank you Lars.


----------



## Worker

Back in the stable again....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Worker said:


> Back in the stable again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What??? You got rid of the big Ranger, and then bought it again? :think:

I have never ever EVER sold a watch, only to buy the same model again! (oh, wait......) :-d:-d:-d:-d

Congrats!


----------



## jpshock

I've been mostly a 1 watch guy, which was a Tag carrera auto for the past 13 years.
Finally decided to put a new one in the stable. Haven't touched anything casio since i was 15 years old.

My picture not great but the watch is .


----------



## AlexxvD

Worker said:


> Back in the stable again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a Rangeman last year, selling it only after 3 months. It was my only G at the time. Thought the G's didn't do it for me anymore, but today i received my GG-1000-1A8 (I know, only a twin sensor model), and i fell instantly in love again. 
All my other watches are going now, my girlfriend loves the G's and think they suit me way more than any other sort of watch. 
Think i'm going to build a nice G collection starting today .

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Waiting for this in a mail.


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14273681
> 
> Waiting for this in a mail.


Look forward to seeing it when you've given it a bit of TLC


----------



## trufunk

Received this, my first G-Shock!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991

Dxnnis said:


> Look forward to seeing it when you've given it a bit of TLC


I have different model of same module.







Looks cool but negative display is among worst. 
I dug digital tachymeter and it was "what if/whatever" ebay bid.


----------



## kubr1ck

Rocket1991 said:


> View attachment 14273681
> 
> Waiting for this in a mail.


Very cool. I love the tachymeter. These old Casios are simply the best.


----------



## CC




----------



## Miklos86

Not a G, but hopefully you won't kick me out. So the instigator is Time4Playnow, he posted pics of his "Save the ocean" "Great White Shark" Seiko Turtle and I immediately liked the dial and the bezel. One thing led to another and I got this Samurai from the same breed (pond?).

The thing is amazing. Heavy as an anchor, but feels solid and well made. A chunk of steel mechanical parts that's built to last your lifetime and then some. A great part of the weight comes from the bracelet so I'll definitely get some aftermarket straps soon, but for the time being I cherish it.

I've been looking at diver's watches for some time now. Maybe the clean dial and lack of functions provide a contrast to my other watches. Adds variety and depth to my collection.

Enough babbling, here are the pics. It's surprisingly close to the GW5000 in size and feel.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

CC said:


> View attachment 14276789


Where did you find that beauty !?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Miklos86 said:


> Not a G, but hopefully you won't kick me out. So the instigator is Time4Playnow, he posted pics of his "Save the ocean" "Great White Shark" Seiko Turtle and I immediately liked the dial and the bezel. One thing led to another and I got this Samurai from the same breed (pond?).
> 
> The thing is amazing. Heavy as an anchor, but feels solid and well made. A chunk of steel mechanical parts that's built to last your lifetime and then some. A great part of the weight comes from the bracelet so I'll definitely get some aftermarket straps soon, but for the time being I cherish it.
> 
> I've been looking at diver's watches for some time now. Maybe the clean dial and lack of functions provide a contrast to my other watches. Adds variety and depth to my collection.
> 
> Enough babbling, here are the pics. It's surprisingly close to the GW5000 in size and feel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


So....you find that dive watches "add depth" to your collection?? ;-):-d:-d:-d Why yes, yes, they do!

Seems I get blamed a lot for others' purchases. Sure, I'll take the blame, if that's how you have to rationalize it. :-d

My collection consists primarily of Gs and divers. And I'm okay with that. Variety is a good thing. ;-)

Congrats Miklos and enjoy that beauty!


----------



## kelfg2000

My new "shiny" GA-810mma-1a... literally. One of the special colours series.


----------



## Dan GSR




----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> So....you find that dive watches "add depth" to your collection?? ;-):-d:-d:-d Why yes, yes, they do!
> 
> Seems I get blamed a lot for others' purchases. Sure, I'll take the blame, if that's how you have to rationalize it. :-d
> 
> My collection consists primarily of Gs and divers. And I'm okay with that. Variety is a good thing. ;-)
> 
> Congrats Miklos and enjoy that beauty!


Nope, no need to rationalize watch collecting I was just pulling your leg 

If anybody's interested in this model there are much better pictures than mine in this post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-arrival-great-white-shark-samurai-4967771.html#post49082645


----------



## Iosono

kelfg2000 said:


> My new "shiny" GA-810mma-1a... literally. One of the special colours series.


This model is on my short list to buy. I have few questions for you. I'm interested about hands visibility, because it's same colour with dial. And tell me please, is dial looks very 'plastic' in real life?

Thanks 🙂

I just can't decide between GA810B-1A9 (black with gold accents and positive display) and this model...


----------



## sticky

If I show you this Pro Trek I just bought will I have to relinquish my G Shock card?


----------



## kenls

sticky said:


> If I show you this Pro Trek I just bought will I have to relinquish my G Shock card?
> 
> View attachment 14279413


Nice one sticky. And in answer to your question, I didn't hand my G-Shock card in when I bought my Pro-Trek.


----------



## kenls

sticky said:


> If I show you this Pro Trek I just bought will I have to relinquish my G Shock card?


Double post


----------



## dizrack420

have this casio edifice efa-121 coming in the mail, pretty excited, looks to be in really good condition, $60 cdn.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pou89

Just arrived yesterday. Feels like a teenager wearing this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Finally got around to picking up this one. Really like the legibility and screen layout. I'm wondering if the new Bluetooth models with Multi Band 6 are making these squares obsolete? All I know is I'm liking it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kelfg2000

Greetings Iosono,

Don't worry, the hands are very easy to see especially at certain angles due to the reflective of the hands (2nd pix). Also both hands and dial are of different metal color. I think the dial are stainless steel are in slight darker shade while the hands are chromey. The only plastic are the markers - silvery metallic plastic - that is the only disappointment for me. Casio should have done that either in gray or white......anyway cheers


----------



## CADirk

Got this one last week.
Fun thing when buying the MR-G, I heard the department manager say that the girl who was helping me would get a positive reccomendation (she didn't hear it i think).


----------



## kubr1ck

Well, I made the foolish mistake of visiting my local AD and trying this one on. Now I'm left having to eat my disdainful initial words about this watch. I'm also a bit poorer, though my AD was cool enough to cut the sales tax and give me 10% off the sticker. Still too expensive, but damn if it isn't good looking. Here's a quick unboxing of the *GMW-B5000V-1*.









The high-end box is basically a smoked version of the 35th anniversary Gold Tornado box. A nice touch, but should be expected given the price of this item.

[HR][/HR]








All the gimmickry of the "aged IP" aside, what's most striking about the visuals of this watch is that it looks like liquid gunmetal, which really works well contrasting with the negative STN display.

[HR][/HR]








Obligatory wrist shot. This one's a looker, my friends.

[HR][/HR]








Here's a side-by-side comparison with my regular black IP *GMW-B5000GD-1*. You can see that the V is quite a bit lighter in tone, and shimmery, which gives it its liquid metal look. (Note that the displays look different in this photo due to the lighting, but they are the same.)

ADs in the states aren't really discounting this watch (I have a very good relationship with mine, which is why they even did what they did, considering this was the only V that Casio was sending them), but if you can swing something, I highly recommend this one. Thanks for reading. |>


----------



## Dxnnis

Everyone is probably going to call me mad but I never liked the finish of any of the metal squares too much as they looked too shiny to me but this is perfect, great purchase @kubr1ck hope it brings a lot of pleasure (not so much to the wallet)


----------



## kenls

kubr1ck said:


> Well, I made the foolish mistake of visiting my local AD and trying this one on. Now I'm left having to eat my disdainful initial words about this watch. I'm also a bit poorer, though my AD was cool enough to cut the sales tax and give me 10% off the sticker. Still too expensive, but damn if it isn't good looking. Here's a quick unboxing of the *GMW-B5000V-1*.
> 
> View attachment 14311815
> 
> 
> The high-end box is basically a smoked version of the 35th anniversary Gold Tornado box. A nice touch, but should be expected given the price of this item.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311821
> 
> 
> All the gimmickry of the "aged IP" aside, what's most striking about the visuals of this watch is that it looks like liquid gunmetal, which really works well contrasting with the negative STN display.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311835
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot. This one's a looker, my friends.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311837
> 
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison with my regular black IP *GMW-B5000GD-1*. You can see that the V is quite a bit lighter in tone, and shimmery, which gives it its liquid metal look. (Note that the displays look different in this photo due to the lighting, but they are the same.)
> 
> ADs in the states aren't really discounting this watch (I have a very good relationship with mine, which is why they even did what they did, considering this was the only V that Casio was sending them), but if you can swing something, I highly recommend this one. Thanks for reading. |>


Nice one kubr1ck, a truly stunning stunning timepiece wear it in good health.|>



Dxnnis said:


> Everyone is probably going to call me mad but I never liked the finish of any of the metal squares too much as they looked too shiny to me but this is perfect, great purchase @kubr1ck hope it brings a lot of pleasure (not so much to the wallet)


Dennis, you're mad! ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Nice one kubr1ck, a truly stunning stunning timepiece wear it in good health.|>
> 
> Dennis, you're mad! ;-)


I knew you was going to say that lol


----------



## memento_mori

Congratulations! And have fun with this great looking watch. Somehow Casio can’t make good photos of their best watches ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Well, I made the foolish mistake of visiting my local AD and trying this one on. Now I'm left having to eat my disdainful initial words about this watch. I'm also a bit poorer, though my AD was cool enough to cut the sales tax and give me 10% off the sticker. Still too expensive, but damn if it isn't good looking. Here's a quick unboxing of the *GMW-B5000V-1*.
> 
> View attachment 14311815
> 
> 
> The high-end box is basically a smoked version of the 35th anniversary Gold Tornado box. A nice touch, but should be expected given the price of this item.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311821
> 
> 
> All the gimmickry of the "aged IP" aside, what's most striking about the visuals of this watch is that it looks like liquid gunmetal, which really works well contrasting with the negative STN display.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311835
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot. This one's a looker, my friends.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311837
> 
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison with my regular black IP *GMW-B5000GD-1*. You can see that the V is quite a bit lighter in tone, and shimmery, which gives it its liquid metal look. (Note that the displays look different in this photo due to the lighting, but they are the same.)
> 
> ADs in the states aren't really discounting this watch (I have a very good relationship with mine, which is why they even did what they did, considering this was the only V that Casio was sending them), but if you can swing something, I highly recommend this one. Thanks for reading. |>


Doomed....to fail...lol just kidding you did well man it's a looker ain't it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Well, I made the foolish mistake of visiting my local AD and trying this one on. Now I'm left having to eat my disdainful initial words about this watch. I'm also a bit poorer, though my AD was cool enough to cut the sales tax and give me 10% off the sticker. Still too expensive, but damn if it isn't good looking. Here's a quick unboxing of the *GMW-B5000V-1*.
> 
> View attachment 14311815
> 
> 
> The high-end box is basically a smoked version of the 35th anniversary Gold Tornado box. A nice touch, but should be expected given the price of this item.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311821
> 
> 
> All the gimmickry of the "aged IP" aside, what's most striking about the visuals of this watch is that it looks like liquid gunmetal, which really works well contrasting with the negative STN display.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311835
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot. This one's a looker, my friends.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311837
> 
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison with my regular black IP *GMW-B5000GD-1*. You can see that the V is quite a bit lighter in tone, and shimmery, which gives it its liquid metal look. (Note that the displays look different in this photo due to the lighting, but they are the same.)
> 
> ADs in the states aren't really discounting this watch (I have a very good relationship with mine, which is why they even did what they did, considering this was the only V that Casio was sending them), but if you can swing something, I highly recommend this one. Thanks for reading. |>


It looks damn sexy. Are you keeping both the V and the regular IP version? It'd be fun to see how their coatings fare after a few year's use. Wear it in good health, brother!


----------



## sticky

Yup. Looks like my G Shock card is still valid because this came today.


----------



## CC

sticky said:


> Yup. Looks like my G Shock card is still valid because this came today.
> 
> View attachment 14313929


Congrats. I found the face small and cluttered on this model.
Hope you enjoy it more than I did.


----------



## Maddog1970

Well.......

I have been turning away from my autos, embracing all the joys of ecodrive/quartz/solar/digital/anidigi etc, and have plunged into Casio with a Manaslu and Rangeman......and a Rangeman GPR and a Magma Froggy in bound.....

Yeah, I know.....


----------



## kubr1ck

Dxnnis said:


> Everyone is probably going to call me mad but I never liked the finish of any of the metal squares too much as they looked too shiny to me but this is perfect, great purchase @kubr1ck hope it brings a lot of pleasure (not so much to the wallet)





kenls said:


> Nice one kubr1ck, a truly stunning stunning timepiece wear it in good health.|>





memento_mori said:


> Congratulations! And have fun with this great looking watch. Somehow Casio can't make good photos of their best watches ;-)


Thanks for the kind words, fellas! :-!



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Doomed....to fail...lol just kidding you did well man it's a looker ain't it?


Yeah bro, you called this one early on. I shoulda listened to you, lol.



Miklos86 said:


> It looks damn sexy. Are you keeping both the V and the regular IP version? It'd be fun to see how their coatings fare after a few year's use. Wear it in good health, brother!


Thanks man! I really like the black IP version, but I also tend not to keep redundant pieces, so it's a tough call. I'm still deciding.


----------



## memento_mori

You won't believe it: a really easy readable negativ display!

(And yes, I love the round 5700 in any variation  )


----------



## DaveATX

memento_mori said:


> You won't believe it: a really easy readable negativ display!
> 
> (Ans yes, I love the round 5700 in any variation  )
> 
> View attachment 14315475


Wow, nice, that looks cool! What's the particular model number for that guy? Is that a new release?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

That’s the new DW-5700BBM-1. -2 would be the blue version, but also the digits are blue, so I think, it will be poorly readable.


----------



## Maddog1970

Simple Rangeman mod.....if you love green, but not a negative display, just lay your hands on a green case/strap, and 10mins later.....bingo, the perfect green Rangeman.....IMHO of course....


----------



## oz2124

OFF from f17 about 2 years, logging in again last march and end up got MTG-B1000B on April... Mudman G9000 a week after the mtg, and DW6900BB is now coming :-D


----------



## nkwatchy

Maddog1970 said:


> Well.......
> 
> I have been turning away from my autos, embracing all the joys of ecodrive/quartz/solar/digital/anidigi etc, and have plunged into Casio with a Manaslu and Rangeman......and a Rangeman GPR and a Magma Froggy in bound.....
> 
> Yeah, I know.....
> 
> View attachment 14313975
> View attachment 14313977


Good Lord, respect! That's an awesome collection for your first set of acquisitions.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

Maddog1970 said:


> Well.......
> 
> I have been turning away from my autos, embracing all the joys of ecodrive/quartz/solar/digital/anidigi etc, and have plunged into Casio with a Manaslu and Rangeman......and a Rangeman GPR and a Magma Froggy in bound.....
> 
> Yeah, I know.....
> 
> View attachment 14313975
> View attachment 14313977


I love that Manaslu!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## dizrack420

dizrack420 said:


> have this casio edifice efa-121 coming in the mail, pretty excited, looks to be in really good condition, $60 cdn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


got it today, its like brand new.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

dizrack420 said:


> got it today, its like brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


Well done, feels great when a watch arrives in better condition than what you thought


----------



## acadian

oz2124 said:


> OFF from f17 about 2 years, logging in again last march and end up got MTG-B1000B on April... Mudman G9000 a week after the mtg, and DW6900BB is now coming :-D


Nice and welcome back!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Well, I made the foolish mistake of visiting my local AD and trying this one on. Now I'm left having to eat my disdainful initial words about this watch. I'm also a bit poorer, though my AD was cool enough to cut the sales tax and give me 10% off the sticker. Still too expensive, but damn if it isn't good looking. Here's a quick unboxing of the *GMW-B5000V-1*.
> 
> View attachment 14311815
> 
> 
> The high-end box is basically a smoked version of the 35th anniversary Gold Tornado box. A nice touch, but should be expected given the price of this item.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311821
> 
> 
> All the gimmickry of the "aged IP" aside, what's most striking about the visuals of this watch is that it looks like liquid gunmetal, which really works well contrasting with the negative STN display.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311835
> 
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot. This one's a looker, my friends.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311837
> 
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison with my regular black IP *GMW-B5000GD-1*. You can see that the V is quite a bit lighter in tone, and shimmery, which gives it its liquid metal look. (Note that the displays look different in this photo due to the lighting, but they are the same.)
> 
> ADs in the states aren't really discounting this watch (I have a very good relationship with mine, which is why they even did what they did, considering this was the only V that Casio was sending them), but if you can swing something, I highly recommend this one. Thanks for reading. |>


Congrats Kubr1ck!! I didn't picture you as a B5000V kind of guy. But it's a beautiful watch!! And you have good taste, so it must be a special piece. Enjoy!!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Kubr1ck!! I didn't picture you as a B5000V kind of guy. But it's a beautiful watch!! And you have good taste, so it must be a special piece. Enjoy!!


I continue to surprise myself when it comes to this hobby, my friend. I figure the V is a consolation prize for missing out on the DLC, but I'm really enjoying this piece on its own merits. |>


----------



## dizrack420

here it is on the new lether zulu! love how it looks with leather.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Dxnnis said:


> Everyone is probably going to call me mad but I never liked the finish of any of the metal squares too much as they looked too shiny to me but this is perfect, great purchase @kubr1ck hope it brings a lot of pleasure (not so much to the wallet)


You're MAD! :-d:-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Prime Day find...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Well, I made the foolish mistake of visiting my local AD and trying this one on. Now I'm left having to eat my disdainful initial words about this watch. I'm also a bit poorer, though my AD was cool enough to cut the sales tax and give me 10% off the sticker. Still too expensive, but damn if it isn't good looking. Here's a quick unboxing of the *GMW-B5000V-1*.
> 
> The high-end box is basically a smoked version of the 35th anniversary Gold Tornado box. A nice touch, but should be expected given the price of this item.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> View attachment 14311821
> 
> 
> All the gimmickry of the "aged IP" aside, what's most striking about the visuals of this watch is that it looks like liquid gunmetal, which really works well contrasting with the negative STN display.
> 
> Obligatory wrist shot. This one's a looker, my friends.
> 
> Here's a side-by-side comparison with my regular black IP *GMW-B5000GD-1*. You can see that the V is quite a bit lighter in tone, and shimmery, which gives it its liquid metal look. (Note that the displays look different in this photo due to the lighting, but they are the same.)
> 
> ADs in the states aren't really discounting this watch (I have a very good relationship with mine, which is why they even did what they did, considering this was the only V that Casio was sending them), but *if you can swing something*, I highly recommend this one. Thanks for reading. |>


If I can swing something.....if I can swing something.....hmmmmm.......

I really did NOT want to spend another $1K right now. But THEN - I remembered that I could buy from Amazon and pay monthly installments, interest-free!! On TOP of that, one seller was offering 10% off....and no tax. $50/month, I can handle. ;-)

So...........turns out that I CAN swing something!! :-d:-d Kubr1ck, your photos pulled me in once again! ;-)

In truth not just your photos. We have similar watch tastes, and if you like it this much, I believe I will also. So it's incoming, baby!!! :-!:-d:-d:-d Thanks, man!! :-! This one will round out my "metal square" collection, for sure.


----------



## Unc Sam

Wrong forum


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> If I can swing something.....if I can swing something.....hmmmmm.......
> 
> I really did NOT want to spend another $1K right now. But THEN - I remembered that I could buy from Amazon and pay monthly installments, interest-free!! On TOP of that, one seller was offering 10% off....and no tax. $50/month, I can handle. ;-)
> 
> So...........turns out that I CAN swing something!! :-d:-d Kubr1ck, your photos pulled me in once again! ;-)
> 
> In truth not just your photos. We have similar watch tastes, and if you like it this much, I believe I will also. So it's incoming, baby!!! :-!:-d:-d:-d Thanks, man!! :-! This one will round out my "metal square" collection, for sure.


Congrats, T4P! You got pretty much the same deal that I did (no tax and 10% off), which is the best I could find at the time (and I'm betting it'll get worse before it gets better with this one). The B5000V is just different enough from TFC to warrant a spot in your collection. I'm looking forward to the side-by-side shots!

Here's another photo to tide you over. ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> If I can swing something.....if I can swing something.....hmmmmm.......
> 
> I really did NOT want to spend another $1K right now. But THEN - I remembered that I could buy from Amazon and pay monthly installments, interest-free!! On TOP of that, one seller was offering 10% off....and no tax. $50/month, I can handle. ;-)
> 
> So...........turns out that I CAN swing something!! :-d:-d Kubr1ck, your photos pulled me in once again! ;-)
> 
> In truth not just your photos. We have similar watch tastes, and if you like it this much, I believe I will also. So it's incoming, baby!!! :-!:-d:-d:-d Thanks, man!! :-! This one will round out my "metal square" collection, for sure.
> 
> View attachment 14321909


You sounded like Thomas The Train....I think I can I think i can...lol except your words were a slight variation lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, T4P! You got pretty much the same deal that I did (no tax and 10% off), which is the best I could find at the time (and I'm betting it'll get worse before it gets better with this one). The B5000V is just different enough from TFC to warrant a spot in your collection. I'm looking forward to the side-by-side shots!
> 
> Here's another photo to tide you over. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14322353


That's killer, man!!! :-!:-!:-!

And yes, it is different enough from the TFC that I won't have any problem keeping both! ;-)

I agree, the price will just go up on these over time, and though right now it might be possible to find it for less, it wouldn't be easy. And I'm happy with what I paid.

Plus I like buying from Amazon given the ease of returns, etc. And the quick shipping. Due to arrive tomorrow!! (probably late) ;-)

Thanks for the new photo!


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Prime Day find...


This Pro Trek is very clean. I like it. Now when is Casio releasing another Manaslu? The PRX-9000 is calling my name, only it doesn't exist yet. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> This Pro Trek is very clean. I like it. Now when is Casio releasing another Manaslu? The PRX-9000 is calling my name, only it doesn't exist yet. :-d


I liked how this felt like a baby Manaslu of the one you had. It is very clean and man I can't describe how light it feels it feels like the new Carbon Fiber Gravitymasters.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ma678

I just received this little guy from Amazon Prime Day.









Sent from my ONEPLUS 6T using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

New to me DW5030 Project Team Tough and a GW-M5610.
Fun to see the evolution of these two classic squares. Really enjoying each of them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveATX

A couple weeks ago I got the GW-B5600HR-1, but I insta-returned it because the red detailing was too flashy for me.









But I really like the feel and fit of the combi bracelet, so I got the GW0B5600BC-1B instead! And it's awesome. I haven't owned a watch with a bracelet since having a Fossil in middle school. But I'm thinking a bracelet is a must on the next watch... The combi 2.0 is very comfortable and looks great with the black on black on black colorway.

















*I also got some bullbars from Jays and Kays. I don't know how I feel about them yet... bullbars are new to me*
















And now for something shiny... going to do a whiskey tasting tonight with some friends and watch the Pacquiao fight. We got two single barrels, from the same warehouse, just different barrels... should be a fun comparison


----------



## Matt Stone

Whew, was a bit of a whirlwind with this one. Ordered GMW-B5000-1 (resin, shiny steel) back on the 11th. It had a deffective mold on the band (6:00 side loose and not fully attached). Rob @ Toppers of course got on getting a replacement out right away, but well.. this is Amazon Prime week. Was "on a truck" yesterday morning, but then changed to "We don't have a f**$*%g clue" (paraphrasing mine) some time in mid-day. Dealt with UPS on Facebook and at the local ship center. No clues all around. Then it up and shows up this morning for an unexpected Saturday delivery and no signature given, left on doorstep. Odd all around, but I get they're quite overdone this week with amazon stuff. Anyways, new watch is perfect, old one off on it's way back and I'm loving this thing. Feel like I should have got one of the all metal earlier on, but wow, just stunning build quality from what I can see. Band is a bit softer than a GW5k band, not quite Pro-Trek silicon nice, but very soft and flexible. The bling is a bit... much, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

I might have went ahead and ordered a DLC Bezel off of TikTox... they had 23 in stock and were going for ~$44 (36 GBP, before shipping). I'm not sure if that's due to stock on hand, because it's cheaper than the stainless or the gold IP. Frankly I figured it would be a lot more, so I thought might be incorrect, but as of today, it is now saying 22 in stock, so that's hopeful haha. If you've been thinking about one, might be worth the try. I remember people mentioning a lot higher prices when PacParts had them back when it launched. When I get it in, I'll be curious to see how it'll look with the black band, I'm not usually a big fan of off-shades of black next to each other, we'll see. Oh also, if anyone has read this far. I've got a bunch of precision screwdrivers, but does anyone know the exact size of the band screws on this before I go maring it up?


----------



## Jay46




----------



## kenls

Matt Stone said:


> Whew, was a bit of a whirlwind with this one. Ordered GMW-B5000-1 (resin, shiny steel) back on the 11th. It had a deffective mold on the band (6:00 side loose and not fully attached). Rob @ Toppers of course got on getting a replacement out right away, but well.. this is Amazon Prime week. Was "on a truck" yesterday morning, but then changed to "We don't have a f**$*%g clue" (paraphrasing mine) some time in mid-day. Dealt with UPS on Facebook and at the local ship center. No clues all around. Then it up and shows up this morning for an unexpected Saturday delivery and no signature given, left on doorstep. Odd all around, but I get they're quite overdone this week with amazon stuff. Anyways, new watch is perfect, old one off on it's way back and I'm loving this thing. Feel like I should have got one of the all metal earlier on, but wow, just stunning build quality from what I can see. Band is a bit softer than a GW5k band, not quite Pro-Trek silicon nice, but very soft and flexible. The bling is a bit... much, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.
> 
> I might have went ahead and ordered a DLC Bezel off of TikTox... they had 23 in stock and were going for ~$44 (36 GBP, before shipping). I'm not sure if that's due to stock on hand, because it's cheaper than the stainless or the gold IP. Frankly I figured it would be a lot more, so I thought might be incorrect, but as of today, it is now saying 22 in stock, so that's hopeful haha. If you've been thinking about one, might be worth the try. I remember people mentioning a lot higher prices when PacParts had them back when it launched. When I get it in, *I'll be curious to see how it'll look with the black band,* I'm not usually a big fan of off-shades of black next to each other, we'll see. Oh also, if anyone has read this far. I've got a bunch of precision screwdrivers, but does anyone know the exact size of the band screws on this before I go maring it up?


Nice one Matt Stone. Here's a shot of mine on a DLC bezel and resin to tide you over. Yes, I messed up the screw heads a little and ordered replacements. But it wasn't as bad as I thought and the new screws are still in the packet.

As for screw size, having just got a new set of precision screwdrivers, a SL2.5 appears to be a perfect fit.


----------



## fcasoli

Sold in February, repentant, next week coming soon


----------



## adryens

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DaveATX

Matt Stone said:


> Whew, was a bit of a whirlwind with this one. Ordered GMW-B5000-1 (resin, shiny steel) back on the 11th. It had a deffective mold on the band (6:00 side loose and not fully attached). Rob @ Toppers of course got on getting a replacement out right away, but well.. this is Amazon Prime week. Was "on a truck" yesterday morning, but then changed to "We don't have a f**$*%g clue" (paraphrasing mine) some time in mid-day. Dealt with UPS on Facebook and at the local ship center. No clues all around. Then it up and shows up this morning for an unexpected Saturday delivery and no signature given, left on doorstep. Odd all around, but I get they're quite overdone this week with amazon stuff. Anyways, new watch is perfect, old one off on it's way back and I'm loving this thing. Feel like I should have got one of the all metal earlier on, but wow, just stunning build quality from what I can see. Band is a bit softer than a GW5k band, not quite Pro-Trek silicon nice, but very soft and flexible. The bling is a bit... much, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.
> 
> *I might have went ahead and ordered a DLC Bezel off of TikTox... they had 23 in stock and were going for ~$44 (36 GBP, before shipping). I'm not sure if that's due to stock on hand, because it's cheaper than the stainless or the gold IP. Frankly I figured it would be a lot more, so I thought might be incorrect, but as of today, it is now saying 22 in stock, so that's hopeful haha. If you've been thinking about one, might be worth the try*. I remember people mentioning a lot higher prices when PacParts had them back when it launched. When I get it in, I'll be curious to see how it'll look with the black band, I'm not usually a big fan of off-shades of black next to each other, we'll see. Oh also, if anyone has read this far. I've got a bunch of precision screwdrivers, but does anyone know the exact size of the band screws on this before I go maring it up?


Thanks for sharing Matt, I just ordered one myself! I had been eyeing them on PacParts, but at some point they became restricted parts. TikTox seems like a good option even if you live in US. This will be my first order from them


----------



## Matt Stone

DaveATX said:


> Thanks for sharing Matt, I just ordered one myself! I had been eyeing them on PacParts, but at some point they became restricted parts. TikTox seems like a good option even if you live in US. This will be my first order from them


This will be my second, first time I ordered a Bezel and strap set for a glx, had no issues, took about a week.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

So Amazon delivered it a day late, but at least it got here! ;-):-!

It's got a very cool look to it, and is a keeper!  (thanks, Kubr1ck!)

Here are a few pics including comparison shots next to the TFC version. Other pics will have to wait, as at this moment here, it's hotter than Death Valley, CA!!! :rodekaart


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

adryens said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I like the colors which model is this a prospex?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Time4Playnow said:


> So Amazon delivered it a day late, but at least it got here! ;-):-!
> 
> It's got a very cool look to it, and is a keeper!  (thanks, Kubr1ck!)
> 
> Here are a few pics including comparison shots next to the TFC version. Other pics will have to wait, as at this moment here, it's hotter than Death Valley, CA!!! :rodekaart
> 
> View attachment 14326819


Lovely acquisition T4Pn. Wear it in good health. |>


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I like the colors which model is this a prospex?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's the MM300.


----------



## nkwatchy

Time4Playnow said:


> It's the MM300.


Officially, it's apparently not a "Marinemaster", even though it clearly is haha.

Limited edition SLA019.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

nkwatchy said:


> Officially, it's apparently not a "Marinemaster", even though it clearly is haha.
> 
> Limited edition SLA019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have no idea what you mean by that... :-s


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> So Amazon delivered it a day late, but at least it got here! ;-):-!
> 
> It's got a very cool look to it, and is a keeper!  (thanks, Kubr1ck!)
> 
> Here are a few pics including comparison shots next to the TFC version. Other pics will have to wait, as at this moment here, it's hotter than Death Valley, CA!!! :rodekaart
> 
> View attachment 14326825


Awesome side-by-side. You now own the best negative and positive display metal squares, in my opinion. Congrats and enjoy, my friend. |>


----------



## adryens

nkwatchy said:


> Officially, it's apparently not a "Marinemaster", even though it clearly is haha.
> 
> Limited edition SLA019.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Buddy, is a "new MM300" (SLA021) + green forest SLA019 bezel + insert.

I called it "MM Kermit"  (in honor famous Rolex Kermit)



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

adryens said:


> Buddy, is a "new MM300" (SLA021) + green forest SLA019 bezel + insert.
> 
> I called it "MM Kermit"  (in honor famous Rolex Kermit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks for the clarity...these are expensive even on the second hand market right? Almost a Rolex in mint condition price.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124

Not a shiny one, just a basic and standard G, dw6900bb.
Love the blackout, clean and simple.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan247

What do you do when you're completely satisfied with your (analog) watch collection? You start a digital sub collection!

Just recently caught the square bug again. Went from 1 square to 6 in the past month as well as a retro A168 and I have another 2 squares on the way for mods.

DW5600E









DW5600MW-7









DW5600HR-1









DW5600LU-2 with DW5600M-2 band and bezel









DW5600BBMA









A168WEM-7









Loving all of them except the 5600BBMA. The mirrored face makes it too difficult to read so it's going back.


----------



## nkwatchy

Time4Playnow said:


> I have no idea what you mean by that... :-s


Apparently Seiko hasn't explicitly called it a Marinemaster, like the others. As though they're trying to differentiate it somehow. Here's an article by Fratello which mentions it: https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-sla019j1-marinemaster/

I can't quite follow the distinction either, tbh haha

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

nkwatchy said:


> Apparently Seiko hasn't explicitly called it a Marinemaster, like the others. As though they're trying to differentiate it somehow. Here's an article by Fratello which mentions it: https://www.fratellowatches.com/seiko-sla019j1-marinemaster/
> 
> I can't quite follow the distinction either, tbh haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I wonder if it says it on the case back?

Well even if Seiko hasn't called it that, everyone knows that it is one so....

I didn't realize in looking at the first photo he posted that it was a "Franken MM300." ;-) But then I couldn't really tell if the dial was green or black. Looks nice, regardless!


----------



## FarmeR57

Local buy/sell has been coming through lately. Have picked up 3 in the last month which are rounding out the collection nicely. I usually try to pick up one good example a model I desire and 2 of these fit that description while the third was a nice surprise.

Found an all black Baby-G BG-501 which gives me a nice cross-section of squares from Baby to King.








Always wanted some sort of collaboration model, but found any type of selection process overwhelming with how many choices, counterfeits, and attaching a fair value. So I left it to chance to see what would come my way.
Found a Wu Tang DW6900 and nervously agree to meet a seller after a couple red flags (fuzzy pics, no tin, looow price) but as far as I can tell, it is legit. Please chime in if I am mistaken.






















And lastly, a near-spotless G-501BD the seller thought was a 20th anniversary model because it came with a 20th tin. Not true afaik, but the tin is a nice treat.


----------



## nkwatchy

Just bought this Ninja Tuna SBBN035 a few minutes ago from the Sydney Seiko Boutique! A bit of a premium but comes with a 5 year warranty.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

GG-B100









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

nkwatchy said:


> Just bought this Ninja Tuna SBBN035 a few minutes ago from the Sydney Seiko Boutique! A bit of a premium but comes with a 5 year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Oh, boy, congrats!!! :-!

You could be headed down a long and dark road with those Tunas, just fyi. :-d Almost as much of a rabbit hole as Gs!! Ask me how I know! ;-)

The lume on that one is incredible. And it's got great looks. Enjoy!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

AlexxvD said:


> GG-B100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Nice!! Cool carbon fiber, and I like the yellow accents! :-! Enjoy!!!


----------



## AlexxvD

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice!! Cool carbon fiber, and I like the yellow accents! :-! Enjoy!!!


Thanks man! Really like it, i had to choose with this or the black with red accents, but the legibility of this one made me choose it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## London006

Gold King b-)


----------



## sticky

Another Mudmaster to put me on until the BT version comes to the U.K.


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice one @sticky, almost got one of these myself a little while back but the wife didn't seem best pleased so it never happened :rodekaart


----------



## AlexxvD

sticky said:


> Another Mudmaster to put me on until the BT version comes to the U.K.
> 
> View attachment 14349787


BT version is great! Worth the wait.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## dweldon

Thinking about adding a Gravity Master. Anyone have any thoughts on this one.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dizrack420

just got a b640w today and put it on this $11 ebay leather nato. i like this watch. it is very legible compared to all my other casio's. this might get alot of wrist time.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc

Finally, with titanium bracelet.


----------



## K2LINOS

Beast...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G

Just arrived....


----------



## Rocat

Not a G-Shock but a Timex Ironman 50 lap with Interval Timers.


----------



## London006

Gulfmaster


----------



## luth_ukail

i purchase this in ebay. the seller are from spain. my first time purchasing from a seller of that country. hopefully all goes well as the price is very attractive.









Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

Birthday gift from my daughter, she knows what I like.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## K2LINOS

That beauty









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka

I feel it is too big for my wrist









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister X

sevaseka said:


> I feel it is too big for my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


If it was an Invicta, then yes it'd be too big. A G-Shock however has purpose in its size IMHO. Form, and in this case, size, follows function. Besides, G's look so cool.


----------



## London006

Burton


----------



## CC




----------



## eric_2323

Just picked this one out as my first G-Shock. Love the red color!! It's almost perfect, would be if it had a backlight for the LCD screen.

Any recommendations for my next G-Shock? I've got the 5600E-1V arriving Wednesday, thinking about picking up the white square with multi-band 6 next. However, I really like the round ones as well. Any recommendations in the 100-200 dollar range?


----------



## zigg

I sold my Marines Diver BN0148 and G-Steel B100D and got these 2 beauties on their way - BJ7111 from Spain and JY8035 from USA.


----------



## C-Shock

Hi new member here! got something new for y'all!


----------



## Dxnnis

Very nice @C-Shock, what model is that?


----------



## C-Shock

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice @C-Shock, what model is that?


that is the GA-2100 model


----------



## oz2124

Just arrived dw6900b japan 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice @C-Shock, what model is that?


It looks like a GA-2100-1A1.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-ga-2100-a-5003737.html


----------



## oz2124

oz2124 said:


> Just arrived dw6900b japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


2nd arrival today for her 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Picked this up for a good price but the packaging is kind da freaking me out...


----------



## latitude222

just received this 6900HT


----------



## xchen418

got this straight from Japan yesterday


----------



## Dxnnis

Looks great @xchen418


----------



## Servus

.


----------



## Dxnnis

Servus said:


> .


Was that meant to be "nothing" Lars? If so it's the same here


----------



## acadian

oz2124 said:


> Just arrived dw6900b japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


that's nice. one of the few 6900 I like.

Congrats and wear it in good health


----------



## Servus

;-)


----------



## luth_ukail

its here









Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Was that meant to be "nothing" Lars? If so it's the same here


You need to zoom in. Servus is uploading his photos on microdots now.;-)


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> You need to zoom in. Servus is uploading his photos on microdots now.;-)


Straight from his spy camera is that? lol


----------



## kubr1ck

The Casio stork dropped off this piece of nostalgia today: *DBC-32D-1A*. A bit more advanced than the calculator watches from my youth, but still dirt cheap ($35) and super cool.

















View attachment 14393765


----------



## Legan

Great watch









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

New release A700


----------



## Maddog1970

Blue Froggy.....


----------



## epikoh

I absolutely love this thing.


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Just found this at Goodwill today. Needs a cleaning but seems to be in great shape.


----------



## zigg

Just in - BJ7111 and JY8035























And as I couldnt decide between JY8035 and JY8037 I went with this forums approach and got both. Hate you guys! I meant thank you guys :-d


----------



## dizrack420

zigg said:


> Just in - BJ7111 and JY8035
> 
> View attachment 14403967
> 
> View attachment 14403969
> 
> View attachment 14403973
> 
> 
> And as I couldnt decide between JY8035 and JY8037 I went with this forums approach and got both. Hate you guys! I meant thank you guys :-d
> 
> View attachment 14403955
> View attachment 14403959
> View attachment 14403961
> View attachment 14403965


holy mother of $&@#, that navihawk has to be one of the busiest dials i have ever seen...pretell...how does one tell the time? lol cool though

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## YourseIf

Doors this wear the same as the square 5600?

Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

.


----------



## zigg

YourseIf said:


> Doors this wear the same as the square 5600?


The navihawk? Wouldn't know as squares were never my thing. And so busy atm that I had no change of getting them out yet so cant say what they are like


----------



## CC

YourseIf said:


> Doors this wear the same as the square 5600?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G955U mediante Tapatalk


Huh? No.


----------



## dolin25

Found this at a good deal.... I've been hunting for a mirror display for a while...the digits look like wet ink and they float on the display...


----------



## kubr1ck

Just arrived: carbon core Mudmaster *GG-B100-1A3*

































First impressions:


great fit - has that nice, comfortable GG size (versus GWG, which some feel is a bit too large for daily use).
the resin strap is thick and stiff; I do wish it was a little softer like the CF one on the GPR, but that watch costs twice as much as this one. Thankfully, the keeper is resin as well and not the scratch magnet stainless steel.
G-Shock High Fashion was right about the weight - it feels heavier than expected, which is nice because build quality is excellent and the carbon core doesn't make the watch feel cheap.
the negative LCD is not one of the more legible ones; definitely not STN.
the LED is bar none the brightest I've seen on any G, which is expected given this is powered by a regular battery. The main LED shoots up from the 6 o'clock position, with another light illuminating the LCD from 4 o'clock.
Bluetooth functionality appears to be a notable step up from what we've been used to thus far (e.g. you can customize which functions cycle via the Mode button). There is a lot more going on with the app, too much to get into here.

In terms of aesthetics, I really like the fact that there are traditional resin bumpers over the CF bezel. It gives the watch a tougher look that is more in line with past Master of Gs. Casio did a great job on the design of this one.

This watch can be had for 25-35% off MSRP with some of the deals offered if you're patient. Solar or not solar, that is a steal for what you get. If you're looking for a great-looking daily beater built from the latest materials with some cool new tech, this one's a no-brainer.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Just arrived: carbon core Mudmaster *GG-B100-1A3*
> 
> View attachment 14407767
> 
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> 
> great fit - has that nice, comfortable GG size (versus GWG, which some feel is a bit too large for daily use).
> the resin strap is thick and stiff; I do wish it was a little softer like the CF one on the GPR, but that watch costs twice as much as this one. Thankfully, the keeper is resin as well and not the scratch magnet stainless steel.
> G-Shock High Fashion was right about the weight - it feels heavier than expected, which is nice because build quality is excellent and the carbon core doesn't make the watch feel cheap.
> the negative LCD is not one of the more legible ones; definitely not STN.
> the LED is bar the none the brightest I've seen on any G, which is expected given this is powered by a regular battery. The main LED shoots up from the 6 o'clock position, with another light illuminating the LCD from 4 o'clock.
> Bluetooth functionality appears to be a notable step up from what we've been used to thus far (e.g. you can customize which functions cycle via the Mode button). There is a lot more going on with the app, too much to get into here.
> 
> In terms of aesthetics, I really like the fact that there are traditional resin bumpers over the CF bezel. It gives the watch a tougher look that is more in line with past Master of Gs. Casio did a great job on the design of this one.
> 
> This watch can be had for 25-35% off MSRP with some of the deals offered if you're patient. Solar or not solar, that is a steal for what you get. If you're looking for a great-looking daily beater built from the latest materials with some cool new tech, this one's a no-brainer.


Looks good. I like the yellow second hand (it may be the most legible of the three colorways). Thanks for the review. It will be interesting to see if Casio releases a solar version with a sapphire crystal at some point (for more $$$ of course).


----------



## yankeexpress

Fresh arrival from Spain, A700WE on OEM mesh


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Looks good. I like the yellow second hand (it may be the most legible of the three colorways). Thanks for the review. It will be interesting to see if Casio releases a solar version with a sapphire crystal at some point (for more $$$ of course).


Thanks, Gary. I have no doubt that a GWG-B1000 is coming. But yeah, it'll be pricey. I like that this one is relatively affordable.



yankeexpress said:


> Fresh arrival from Spain, A700WE on OEM mesh


Beautiful Milanese bracelet. These new "vintage" models are great.


----------



## oz2124

My newly arrived 'sniper' after cleaning and battery replacement. 
Crystal haze still there though, I'll leave it for now.. it's a 6600 style anyway 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## zigg

Just bought this, from the good ol' US of A


----------



## M-Shock

Another Pro-Trek inbound from Japan. The PRW-50Y-1B


----------



## CC

Never been a square fan but the Combi bracelet on this and the highly reflective yellow finish are really nice. Display is crystal clear.
Size may take a bit of getting used to.


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Never been a square fan but the Combi bracelet on this and the highly reflective yellow finish are really nice. Display is crystal clear.
> Size may take a bit of getting used to.
> 
> View attachment 14409883


Yeah, the positive displays on these BT squares are so sharp. Love 'em.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

This is what a class as my last King of G's (unless it come out in pink) i have 3 now but this one i always wanted. This is my personal favourite the orange GX56-4

But don't get me wrong my other 2 are great

GX-56BBGRLR-1 this was my very first King

GX-56SLG-1

Group shot to follow


----------



## Maddog1970

Atomic King!









GXW 56


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> Atomic King!
> 
> View attachment 14412725
> 
> 
> GXW 56


What a beauty


----------



## nkwatchy

Just picked up this limited edition Tissot Heritage Chrono 1973 from the Sydney Tissot boutique. Randomly dropped by over the weekend and couldn't stop thinking about it!

The quality is very impressive.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## zack20cb

Two arrivals!

My GW-B from Tictacarea is finally here! Digging it. The shiny gold surround is just the ticket. One thing I notice, the bezel feels less soft and pliable than my DW-5035. I have some spare bezels for that...May consider swapping one on. The combi seems to fit me nicely.









But wait, there's more!

This EFA-120 popped up on eBay the other day, and I simply HAD to have it. Seller reported no scratches on the crystal, but lots on the bracelet. Perfect, I thought! And it is perfect. What a wild design!!

















New OEM crystals and bezels are available for about $30 apiece. If you find one of these with a positive display that needs rehab, GO FOR IT. If you want a negative display, you easily can get one new for $60, but the negative display version is more of an analog with a digital dial, whereas this guy with the positive display is having a major identity crisis. And it's crazy fun to look at.

(And it tells you the temperature of your wrist! LOL!)

This is probably now the most distinctive watch I own. Also great for smaller wrists, at 39.5mm across and a 43mm lug span.

Edit: one more pic for the road.


----------



## FreakyCas

Here's mine!


----------



## Maddog1970

New black square


----------



## Tsarli

Mud resist with vibra for $23.


----------



## yankeexpress

New solar sapphire chrono EFS-S510D-7.



Tried to size the OEM bracelet but could not get the pins out, so replaced it with this comfy leather Helberg from my stash of straps, squeezing a 24mm onto 22mm lugs. Works perfectly.


----------



## knullrufs91

Recently got back into G's with the purchase of this negative GW-M5610. It's a stunning watch, so elegant in its simplicity. It's my first neg and I'm leaning on the side of it being less readable than your typical display but it looks different and nice 🙂


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

It's not a G-Shock but a new arrival from Rob at Topper Jewelers. It's the reissue Seiko "Arnie" PADI edition. This one went under my radar even though I knew it was going to be released this year. Lucky I picked this one up because it was Rob's last one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's not a G-Shock but a new arrival from Rob at Topper Jewelers. It's the reissue Seiko "Arnie" PADI edition. This one went under my radar even though I knew it was going to be released this year. Lucky I picked this one up because it was Rob's last one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


On my next to buy list.


----------



## sodamonkey

The new GA-2100, slightly red!!









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

EFR-527


----------



## yankeexpress

A168WE


----------



## M-Shock

My incoming Pro-Trek is lost somewhere in the Postal System o| waiting on the seller and/or ebay to sort it out. <|


----------



## Dxnnis

M-Shock said:


> My incoming Pro-Trek is lost somewhere in the Postal System o| waiting on the seller and/or ebay to sort it out. <|


Hope it gets sorted out and we can see your photos soon


----------



## Fookus




----------



## Phreddo

GA-2100 fresh from Spain!









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

This arrived to add to my growing square collection.....there maybe another one lurking at the post office later aswell!


----------



## PsychoMantis21

I should have picked one of these up sooner.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> This arrived to add to my growing square collection.....there maybe another one lurking at the post office later aswell!
> 
> View attachment 14433723


Nice!! I just got that one too in the past week or so.

Did you receive your GW-5000 yet?


----------



## Maddog1970

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice!! I just got that one too in the past week or so.
> 
> Did you receive your GW-5000 yet?


On yes!

Canada Post is a funny animal.....2 packages, one in my mail box, one with a "sorry you were not home, please drive an collect it later today" card........?

......anyways, GW-5000 is here.....

And the straps have been flipped - fear not for the donor, as I have plans for that - and the combo is on the GW.

Took some minor, um, alterations, as the GWs caseback is thicker, but his ain't my first rodeo and it's on!

Donor and recipient......









GW









Square family.....so far.....


----------



## 1r-watchman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> On yes!
> 
> Canada Post is a funny animal.....2 packages, one in my mail box, one with a "sorry you were not home, please drive an collect it later today" card........?
> 
> ......anyways, GW-5000 is here.....
> 
> And the straps have been flipped - fear not for the donor, as I have plans for that - and the combo is on the GW.
> 
> Took some minor, um, alterations, as the GWs caseback is thicker, but his ain't my first rodeo and it's on!
> 
> Donor and recipient......
> 
> GW
> 
> Square family.....so far.....
> 
> View attachment 14434115


Nice! You're off to a great start!! :-! (as I know you're far from finished with them...:-d)


----------



## andyahs

Arrived


----------



## supawabb

PsychoMantis21 said:


> I should have picked one of these up sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Awesome looking on bracelet! I have the rubber strap version on on it's way and am itching to get it on. Tried it on about 3 years ago and have wanted one ever since. No idea why I didn't pull the plug sooner.


----------



## Tsarli

GA-2000 arrived yesterday afternoon but... had to send it back this morning.









I was willing to overlook the fact that it wasn't solar and that it used *two batteries* (like some SKMEI knock-off), and I thought I could also live with the negative display. After all I found the PRG600 display to be quite readable. But boy was I dead wrong, the miniscule digital display coupled with it being negative makes this impossible for me to read. No use owning a watch I can't read so back it went. Which is a shame, got it for just $104 on Amazon. It's now back to $135.


----------



## 1r-watchman

Tsarli said:


> GA-2000 arrived yesterday afternoon but... had to send it back this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14435813
> 
> 
> I was willing to overlook the fact that it wasn't solar and that it used *two batteries* (like some SKMEI knock-off), and I thought I could also live with the negative display. After all I found the PRG600 display to be quite readable. But boy was I dead wrong, the miniscule digital display coupled with it being negative makes this impossible for me to read. No use owning a watch I can't read so back it went. Which is a shame, got it for just $104 on Amazon. It's now back to $135.
> 
> View attachment 14435823


I can't live with it being not solar, now you just gave me another reason to not consider it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Not shiny, not even a watch...









Pick her up in 4 weeks


----------



## andyahs

CC said:


> Not shiny, not even a watch...
> 
> View attachment 14436729
> 
> 
> Pick her up in 4 weeks


Got mine a week ago


----------



## Zednut

Finally there is a GX-56kg in my collection! These are getting quite scarce.


----------



## Dxnnis

Real nice addition there @Zednut


----------



## Maddog1970

andyahs said:


> Got mine a week ago


Had mine almost 4yrs.....JDM, shiny nose was an extra add-on!


----------



## yankeexpress

Have these 2 incoming, got the A158WEA-9....










as a $5 add-on to this $71 Rasta...










....figured these two for $76 delivered was a decent buy.

This guy is Skipper when we got him at 8 weeks...



He is 15 weeks now


----------



## elborderas

Oh, man... I did it again...
Why do I keep buying Garmin watches that don't allow me to wear my Casio ones anymore?

Fenix 6x Pro Sapphire


----------



## yankeexpress

Atomic Solar Bluetooth on new style Combi bracelet, model GW-B5600FB-7


----------



## Miklos86

elborderas said:


> Oh, man... I did it again...
> Why do I keep buying Garmin watches that don't allow me to wear my Casio ones anymore?
> 
> Fenix 6x Pro Sapphire


Is that the solar-assisted version?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

The watch is so darn pretty that I was prepared to overlook the -ve display.


----------



## elborderas

Miklos86 said:


> Is that the solar-assisted version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


No, the 6x Pro Sapphire.
Decided to go for Sapphire than solar and gorilla glass.
You cannot have everything with the current line of watches.
And solar is not like what we know in Casio so, I valued more a tougher glass.


----------



## Miklos86

elborderas said:


> No, the 6x Pro Sapphire.
> Decided to go for Sapphire than solar and gorilla glass.
> You cannot have everything with the current line of watches.
> And solar is not like what we know in Casio so, I valued more a tougher glass.


Perfectly understandable. Solar would only add some marginal battery life at the cost of durability.

Anyway, congratulations on the nice watch and wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

My first new non-Casio pick-up in quite a while arrived today: the Seiko *SNJ025* solar "Arnie". Nostalgia got the better of me with this re-issue of the H558 hybrid diver from 1982, made famous for its appearance in action classics like _Commando_, _Raw Deal_, _The Running Man_, and _Predator_. As soon as I strapped it on my wrist I wanted to scream: *"GET TO DA CHOPPA!!"* :-d









































Love the clean ana-digi dial, the classic black coin-edged bezel, the contrast of the silver pushers & crown protruding from the black shroud, the killer hole-punch brushed metal keeper, and the ultra-soft silicone strap. |>


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> My first new non-Casio pick-up in quite a while arrived today: the Seiko *SNJ025* solar "Arnie". Nostalgia got the better of me with this re-issue of the H558 hybrid diver from 1982, made famous for its appearance in action classics like _Commando_, _Raw Deal_, _The Running Man_, and _Predator_. As soon as I strapped it on my wrist I wanted to scream: *"GET TO DA CHOPPA!!"* :-d
> 
> View attachment 14446881
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446883
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446885
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446887
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446889
> 
> 
> Love the clean ana-digi dial, the classic black coin-edged bezel, the contrast of the silver pushers & crown protruding from the black shroud, the killer hole-punch brushed metal keeper, and the ultra-soft silicone strap. |>


Nice! Is the shroud metal or hard plastic?

Huge Arnie fan and waiting for a deal here in the UK. Leaning towards the one with gold accents.
Just sold my Tuna as I couldn't source anywhere here to change the battery. Solar is much better.


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Nice! Is the shroud metal or hard plastic?
> 
> Huge Arnie fan and waiting for a deal here in the UK. Leaning towards the one with gold accents.
> Just sold my Tuna as I couldn't source anywhere here to change the battery. Solar is much better.


The shroud is a hard black plastic, but it feels high quality, like metal with a matte finish. Forgivable in this price bracket. I think you'll dig this watch, CC. It's very comfortable on the wrist and it looks great. Happy hunting.


----------



## CC

I will wear it while waiting for my latest statue pre-order...


----------



## Worker

kubr1ck said:


> My first new non-Casio pick-up in quite a while arrived today: the Seiko *SNJ025* solar "Arnie". Nostalgia got the better of me with this re-issue of the H558 hybrid diver from 1982, made famous for its appearance in action classics like _Commando_, _Raw Deal_, _The Running Man_, and _Predator_. As soon as I strapped it on my wrist I wanted to scream: *"GET TO DA CHOPPA!!"* :-d
> 
> View attachment 14446881
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446883
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446885
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446887
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446889
> 
> 
> Love the clean ana-digi dial, the classic black coin-edged bezel, the contrast of the silver pushers & crown protruding from the black shroud, the killer hole-punch brushed metal keeper, and the ultra-soft silicone strap. |>


Just got a notice that mine shipped out yesterday. Glad to hear you like.

Looks great for sure!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> My first new non-Casio pick-up in quite a while arrived today: the Seiko *SNJ025* solar "Arnie". Nostalgia got the better of me with this re-issue of the H558 hybrid diver from 1982, made famous for its appearance in action classics like _Commando_, _Raw Deal_, _The Running Man_, and _Predator_. As soon as I strapped it on my wrist I wanted to scream: *"GET TO DA CHOPPA!!"* :-d
> 
> View attachment 14446881
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446883
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446885
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446887
> 
> 
> View attachment 14446889
> 
> 
> Love the clean ana-digi dial, the classic black coin-edged bezel, the contrast of the silver pushers & crown protruding from the black shroud, the killer hole-punch brushed metal keeper, and the ultra-soft silicone strap. |>


Don't forget to screw the buttons down.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Had a closer look and the gold kills it.

Found one for £375, £420 retail, which will be here Saturday.

When the wife shouts at me I'll just blame kubr1k :-d


----------



## yankeexpress

Got this A158WE for $5 as an Amazon add-on to a purchase of a Rasta square, which has not arrived yet.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

i was in japan when these were getting put on shelves and it continued to catch my eye ever since, so it was inevitable lol

had to give it a little extra sprucing up of course 



















one little anomaly, the bezel feels a bit softer and more rubbery than normal. hope that doesnt mean extra dirt magnetism!


----------



## PsychoMantis21

Arriving later today.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> i was in japan when these were getting put on shelves and it continued to catch my eye ever since, so it was inevitable lol
> 
> had to give it a little extra sprucing up of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one little anomaly, the bezel feels a bit softer and more rubbery than normal. hope that doesnt mean extra dirt magnetism!


They look great

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoMantis21

It's here, in all its Neo Tokyo splendor.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Bought myself a DW-6600 DPolG Limited edition model of 750 pcs.













































































































Also I found below tekst on the internet website http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2010/12/50-g-shock-for-german-police-dpolg.html?m=1

This model was realized by a German Casio dealer in Sahms called Freetime Sportuhrenversand which is run by Ralph and Kerstin Thimian (the warranty card shows an address in Reinbek, 24km from Sahms). Freetime was not only responsible for the DPolG model, also the MTV and Buchstabe models were from this firm. The MTV model seems to be highly collectible. If one pops up for auction, the bidding can end at a considerable high price. The Buchstabe model was released in Japan as the A-Z Gangsters. I do not know if the A-Z Gangsters were released before or after the Buchstabe series, though these are actually the same models. Freetime Sportuhrenversand is now called Sportuhren.de.

For the DPolG I think someone of the Police had good connections with Freetime and asked if they could realize a limited G-Shock model.

DPolG is short for Deutsch Polizeigewerkschaft, the union for Police employees. The DPolG is part of the DBB, the Deutsche Beambtenbund, which is the German overall organization for civil servants Unions. The DPolG is located in Berlin and has about 80,000 members. With an emission of 750 G-Shock,s the DPolG model was an interesting watch. If only 1% of the members of the Union would buy the watch, they will sell out. If you release a watch for a specific group of people, it is pretty hard to get hold on one. G-Shocks were pretty much worn in Germany around 1998 to 2000 and are still popular under police officers and firemen.

Ralph Thimian once wrote Freetime had let Casio manufacture 750 pieces of this DPolG version in 1999. Only Number 0 stayed in Japan and is in the Casio Manufactory Museum. I also discovered that one of these DPolG models ended up in a collection in Japan. Unfortunately the "G-Shock Museum website" of this collector is already years off-line.

Buyers of this watch got a certificate with the number of their watch on it. The number of the watch can also be found on a sticker at the bottom of the tin.

The DPolG model is based on the Japanese DW-6600B-1A model. The overseas basic black DW-6600 model, with the red G-Shock text and white lettering on the bezel is officially never released in Japan. The DW-6600B-1A model is on the contrary a common model there, while hardly found here. The model number of the DPolG G-Shock is DW-6600B-1AP.

The DW-6600B-1AP has an unusual orange/white color scheme. I think it looks very nice. The DW-6600 was the first model with the EL backlight. That is probably why the DW-6600B has written ELECTO LUMINECENCE printed on the band. The Shock Resist logo, which is mostly found on the face or etched on the back is printed on the other strap. The strap is perforated with three rows of holes. Ventilation through these holes might bring the wearer comfort when wearing on hot summer days. I think the design looks pretty well. Maybe Casio should bring this straps back on more new models.

The only thing is that I need to replace is the bezel, see below pictures:





































So I have bought a new bezel with in red G-Shock , instead of Orange. The orange one is very hard to buy. So i think I will paint the red letters with acryl into orange. Or do you guys have a better idea?


----------



## gartner

elborderas said:


> Oh, man... I did it again...
> Why do I keep buying Garmin watches that don't allow me to wear my Casio ones anymore?
> 
> Fenix 6x Pro Sapphire


You and me both, mister 🙂. Went for the sapphire version as well for the same reasons.


----------



## Mbohemdi

Latest G-Shock I got


----------



## timeseekeer

These two!!


----------



## Adam020

timeseekeer said:


> These two!!
> View attachment 14452665


Nice! The first watch on the foto is with the "slotmachine game" right?


----------



## timeseekeer

Adam020 said:


> Nice! The first watch on the foto is with the "slotmachine game" right?


Unfortunately no... the left one is a dw-8300, the slot machine you mention is a dw-81xx series, look at those links  - By the way, I am looking for one!!

Casio: G-Shock DW-8195-1A1 DW-8xxx photos, videos and specifications DW8195-1A1 | Watch Archive

Casio: G-Shock DW-8120-1 DW-8xxx photos, videos and specifications DW8120-1 | Watch Archive


----------



## timeseekeer




----------



## Worker

Arnie arrived!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

timeseekeer said:


> Unfortunately no... the left one is a dw-8300, the slot machine you mention is a dw-81xx series, look at those links  - By the way, I am looking for one!!
> 
> Casio: G-Shock DW-8195-1A1 DW-8xxx photos, videos and specifications DW8195-1A1 | Watch Archive
> 
> Casio: G-Shock DW-8120-1 DW-8xxx photos, videos and specifications DW8120-1 | Watch Archive


Difficult to find one for a "normal" price. I also try to find one.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Worker said:


> Arnie arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I missed the postman so will have to pick up on Monday.
Guessing there's no power indicator on it?


----------



## GaryK30

CC said:


> Nice! I missed the postman so will have to pick up on Monday.
> Guessing there's no power indicator on it?


The new Seiko Arnie does have a battery charge indicator. See around the 8:03 point in this video.


----------



## Worker

Yup, it does CC, just hold the top pusher while in time mode. Thanks for the video link Gary!!


----------



## CC

Even better...

Makes sense for a solar to let you know charge level.


----------



## CC

Got my 'Arnie' and love it but second hand is way off...


----------



## elborderas

CC said:


> Got my 'Arnie' and love it but second hand is way off...
> 
> View attachment 14458189
> 
> 
> View attachment 14458191


Is it a hacking caliber?
I remember when I got my tuna that the seconds hand was really off. But a little bit of playing with it when pulling the crown manages to put it in place.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Got my 'Arnie' and love it but second hand is way off...
> 
> View attachment 14458189
> 
> 
> View attachment 14458191


@CC mine is exactly the same I tried the alignment feature and could not get it on point...it's not a deal breaker for me. I hope you can enjoy it as is.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> @CC mine is exactly the same I tried the alignment feature and could not get it on point...it's not a deal breaker for me. I hope you can enjoy it as is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nah, decided to return it. The bezel doesn't even line up when locked, only between clicks.

So disappointed with this watch and I planned some serious Predator hunting...


----------



## signum8

Mine would be an Orange Casio BEAMS collab G-Shock from 2006. I had that one on alert via Yahoo Auctions and Buyee. It showed up around 11 pm JST, and I snagged it at the $151 buyout price. The owner could not find the box it came in and took $10 off that.

Buyee fees $6.83 and $24.40 EMS. It's kind of primitive. Date and Day of the week are toggled by the upper left button. Seems I have to press extra hard to get into setup. But all in all, good condition and good price.

Gene--


----------



## Hacknwind

I recently had a similarly maddening alignment issue purchasing a Save the Ocean Seiko Chrono from Costco. I went through 20 watches to find one with proper alignment of hands and bezel at the will call cage or whatever you call it. It shouldn't be that way Seiko.... 

I wasn't aware you could manipulate the second hand alignment via the crown in any meaningful way, I will have to try that.

That is a sharp Seiko-Arnie watch though, too bad it didn't work out. 

Not G's, but Inbound: Casio Overland OVW100-TDJ, Casio Waveceptor WVQ-110DJ.


----------



## CC

Hacknwind said:


> I recently had a similarly maddening alignment issue purchasing a Save the Ocean Seiko Chrono from Costco. I went through 20 watches to find one with proper alignment of hands and bezel at the will call cage or whatever you call it. It shouldn't be that way Seiko....
> 
> I wasn't aware you could manipulate the second hand alignment via the crown in any meaningful way, I will have to try that.
> 
> That is a sharp Seiko-Arnie watch though, too bad it didn't work out.
> 
> Not G's, but Inbound: Casio Overland OVW100-TDJ, Casio Waveceptor WVQ-110DJ.


Yeah, really shocked how bad the Seiko was. Guess I've just got used to how good Casio are.
The Tuna I've just sold was perfect but should be at twice the price the Arnie was.

Oh well, lesson learned. Just ordered a MTG to get over the disappointment


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Yeah, really shocked how bad the Seiko was. Guess I've just got used to how good Casio are.
> The Tuna I've just sold was perfect but should be at twice the price the Arnie was.
> 
> Oh well, lesson learned. Just ordered a MTG to get over the disappointment


I love Seiko and have thankfully had no hand or bezel alignment issues with my Arnie. However, I have had bezel alignment issues with several of my past Seiko divers. From my experience with these brands, I'd rank quality control as follows:

1) Citizen
2) Casio
3) Seiko

Won't stop me from continuing to purchase watches from all three though. Just love their designs and functionality too much.


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> I love Seiko and have thankfully had no hand or bezel alignment issues with my Arnie. However, I have had bezel alignment issues with several of my past Seiko divers. From my experience with these brands, I'd rank quality control as follows:
> 
> 1) Citizen
> 2) Casio
> 3) Seiko
> 
> Won't stop me from continuing to purchase watches from all three though. Just love their designs and functionality too much.


Before G-Shock, Seiko was my first love haha. But I have come across a startling number of watches from the $400 to 1k mark with chapter ring misalignment issues. A few weeks ago, I was asking my sister who was visiting Japan to pick up a limited Seiko Turtle for me -- the Seiko Great white. She selected two from two different stores, sent me pics, and I spotted misalignment in both. I ended up saying never mind and forgetting about the Turtle.

I still like Seiko watches, but I don't have as many as before. I'm much more cautious about purchasing them without looking at them beforehand.


----------



## Maddog1970

Man, excuse the echo, but same here......

My disappointment with autos has been driven somewhat by Seiko's sketchy QC.......don’t get me wrong, I still love my tunas, but no more MM200s/Samys, etc for me.......even thinking about flipping my Green Marine Master!

I had flipped a bunch in prep to shoot for one of the new LXs, the blacked out Diver, but decided against it, and have been fuelling my Casio addiction instead - shockingly with ZERO QC issues! Go figure!


----------



## Maddog1970

.....and following on from that, 2 I "found" at the mall yesterday while the wife was distracted elsewhere!

With perfect QC I might add!


----------



## Rocket1991

Ottovonn said:


> Before G-Shock, Seiko was my first love haha. But I have come across a startling number of watches from the $400 to 1k mark with chapter ring misalignment issues. A few weeks ago, I was asking my sister who was visiting Japan to pick up a limited Seiko Turtle for me -- the Seiko Great white. She selected two from two different stores, sent me pics, and I spotted misalignment in both. I ended up saying never mind and forgetting about the Turtle.
> 
> I still like Seiko watches, but I don't have as many as before. I'm much more cautious about purchasing them without looking at them beforehand.


I think in their respective price brackets Casio=Citizen may be even Casio takes a lead.
Seiko unfortunate since i love them been 3d.
But they all generally trouble free.


----------



## sp3nzz

Hi all, new member here...my new G


----------



## Hacknwind

I've purchased many of my watches used. You learn a lot purchasing that way. Does a finish or design hold up? Can it be restored or repaired? Check the used market and see. I'm impressed with Seiko mechanical movements, Seiko lume and in general their design, durability and resale value. Pretty easy to get them serviced no matter the age. Hardlex rocks. The alignment issues seem so out of character, but they are everywhere. I like Citizen automatic divers and land Promasters which are very durable, incredibly so, but their crystal glass is the worst of the three brands in terms of durability. I own several Citizen Eco-drive watches, their crystals scratch easily and as they age, Citizen discontinues support so when they do break, their long-term desirability for me diminishes. Casio sells so many watches that you can (sometimes) use spares for parts. Now I know I'm in the (vast?) minority here as I don't collect squares (OMG!!) so my comments are exclusive of G-Shock. Casio is very impressive for QC and durability, not just mechanically, but with fit and finish. Impressive for the fact that usually they are less, sometimes much less expensive when sold new. It's more fun to add variety to the collection and its easier to do that with a lower outlay with Casio. Amazing how even vintage Casio's have perfect second hand alignment. Tough part for me is finding someone to work on them as most consider vintage three-hander Casios disposable and Ani/Dig requires unique skills, plus this is compounded by the fact that movement/module variations are nearly endless at Casio. Casio a very good company. For me, Citizen has lost it's edginess since the recession. Citizen used to have cutting edge design at good prices. WISH LIST: offer FAR MORE varieties of watches with the very nice 9000 series Miyota automatic movements!! ARE YOU LISTENING CITIZEN? Citizen looks so conservative to me now, and most of the designs are too big and the price doesn't fit the watch. Cool models are frustratingly offered only overseas. The Lume on my two NY00XX Fugu divers isn't nearly as good as my earlier NY0040 Citizens; oddly, the lume on the hands doesn't match the dial(s). That would NEVER happen in the past. Just my .02 cents. For me now it's a tie with Casio & Seiko then Citizen. All three are, however, pretty cool companies.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I was pretty excited when I got the message today. I just love the red and black color combination, especially in the combi bracelet links.








Family pic


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Maddog1970 said:


> Man, excuse the echo, but same here......
> 
> My disappointment with autos has been driven somewhat by Seiko's sketchy QC.......don't get me wrong, I still love my tunas, but no more MM200s/Samys, etc for me.......even thinking about flipping my Green Marine Master!
> 
> I had flipped a bunch in prep to shoot for one of the new LXs, the blacked out Diver, but decided against it, and have been fuelling my Casio addiction instead - shockingly with ZERO QC issues! Go figure!


I've been on a Casio bender as of late and I also kind of fell out of love with autos like you. I started leaning quartz a while ago when I decided I never wanted more than 2 or 3 quality autos in my collection at one time. I'm not as hard on Seiko as others and still love their products, but these days Casio is number one in my book.



sp3nzz said:


> Hi all, new member here...my new G ?
> 
> View attachment 14460033


Congrats! I like it!


----------



## Maddog1970

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I've been on a Casio bender as of late and I also kind of fell out of love with autos like you. I started leaning quartz a while ago when I decided I never wanted more than 2 or 3 quality autos in my collection at one time. I'm not as hard on Seiko as others and still love their products, but these days Casio is number one in my book.
> 
> Congrats! I like it!


Ah MrJones!.....we seem to have similar taste, as I have to make a run to the Post Office to pick up a couple of parcels from Japan.......will post when I get back...

On a side note, anyone have a good seller to get a Kobe from?....having issues tracking one down from a good seller....


----------



## MLsims

I picked up a Brietling Old Navitimer II. Beautiful tropical sub dials and creamy tritium indices! It should be here in a couple of days, can't wait!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Maddog1970 said:


> Ah MrJones!.....we seem to have similar taste, as I have to make a run to the Post Office to pick up a couple of parcels from Japan.......will post when I get back...
> 
> On a side note, anyone have a good seller to get a Kobe from?....having issues tracking one down from a good seller....


...I actually have one on its way. It looks like we do have similar tastes. Hahaha. There are still quite a few floating around, but there are some pretty ludicrous prices out there.


----------



## Maddog1970

Mr.Jones82 said:


> ...I actually have one on its way. It looks like we do have similar tastes. Hahaha. There are still quite a few floating around, but there are some pretty ludicrous prices out there.


Yup, prices are crazy....had a line on one, under $300US, but the seller is being an arse!

Anywho, these 2 puppies landed today, to join their blacked out brother!...and yes, I love the blue tooth module!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Yup, prices are crazy....had a line on one, under $300US, but the seller is being an arse!
> 
> Anywho, these 2 puppies landed today, to join their blacked out brother!...and yes, I love the blue tooth module!
> 
> View attachment 14461919


Isn't that HR version cool with those red accents??!! I love it. I like the gold one too, but I'll have to skip it. I already have PLENTY of BT squares. The only other one I might get is a silver titanium model if Casio ever listens to me and releases one. :-d

p.s. dang those Kobe prices have gone thru the roof, haven't they??!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

BTW - pro tip for those of you looking for a Kobe square: wait for an Ebay coupon! That's what I did many months back. $290 doesn't sound so great, does it?? It wasn't. BUT after an Ebay coupon, my price was just $217!!  I'll take it!! :-!:-!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> BTW - pro tip for those of you looking for a Kobe square: wait for an Ebay coupon! That's what I did many months back. $290 doesn't sound so great, does it?? It wasn't. BUT after an Ebay coupon, my price was just $217!!  I'll take it!! :-!:-!


Is it just me or has eBay not released a coupon all year? I feel like they were plentiful in past years.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Is it just me or has eBay not released a coupon all year? I feel like they were plentiful in past years.


Sorry kubr1ck, but I guess it's just you! They had one at the beginning of April that I used. I'm guessing they had more since then but haven't been looking...


----------



## Worker

Time4Playnow said:


> Sorry kubr1ck, but I guess it's just you! They had one at the beginning of April that I used. I'm guessing they had more since then but haven't been looking...


Gosh, I wasn't aware they had any in the last 6 months or so.

I gotta get better at looking out for these things!


----------



## CC

eBay UK had one yesterday.


----------



## oz2124

My latest purchase, but not a new shinny one though 
Got it used from ebay for $80, need some cleaning specially rusty part on every inner corner of the caseback. I did light sanding on it and replace the gasket, love it ! The display is amazingly crisp and high contrast.

What do u think guys..



















Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

oz2124 said:


> My latest purchase, but not a new shinny one though
> Got it used from ebay for $80, need some cleaning specially rusty part on every inner corner of the caseback. I did light sanding on it and replace the gasket, love it ! The display is amazingly crisp and high contrast.
> 
> What do u think guys..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Just when I think I've seen every G-Shock design, G-Shock says "sit yo ass down" and surprises me. This thing looks awesome! Congrats on the nice pick up. Finding dusty old gems is still the most satisfying for me. |>


----------



## kubr1ck

Well, GaryK30's love for the GLX-5600 squares finally infected me. Picked up this pre-owned but mint *GLX-5600FAT3-2*. It's a past collab with streetwear brand Fatlace Illest, which I'm not familiar with. I just like the idea of owning a G-SHOCK that says "Collect Everything" on the dial. It taunts our collective illness. :-d

Here's a quick unboxing.

























































I just love the colorway and design of this dial, which stands out from most squares. As Gary once described, the "corrugated metal" surround on the dial is quite striking, and it counterbalances the "venetian blinds" (source: Tetsu Tekubi) up top of the tide graph. The LCD is also vibrant and highly legible. I can already tell this one's going to be a keeper. |>


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Well, GaryK30's love for the GLX-5600 squares finally infected me. Picked up this pre-owned but mint *GLX-5600FAT3-2*. It's a past collab with streetwear brand Fatlace Illest, which I'm not familiar with. I just like the idea of owning a G-SHOCK that says "Collect Everything" on the dial. It taunts our collective illness. :-d
> 
> Here's a quick unboxing.
> 
> View attachment 14465205
> 
> 
> I just love the colorway and design of this dial, which stands out from most squares. As Gary once described, the "corrugated metal" surround on the dial is quite striking, and it counterbalances the "venetian blinds" (source: Tetsu Tekubi) up top of the tide graph. The LCD is also vibrant and highly legible. I can already tell this one's going to be a keeper. |>


Congrats Kubr1ck, very nice!! I like the "Collect Everything" notation, but the one I like even better than that is the one on your LE PRW-7000 --- the "Bass or Die." :-d:-d:-d Priceless. :-d


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> Well, GaryK30's love for the GLX-5600 squares finally infected me. Picked up this pre-owned but mint *GLX-5600FAT3-2*. It's a past collab with streetwear brand Fatlace Illest, which I'm not familiar with. I just like the idea of owning a G-SHOCK that says "Collect Everything" on the dial. It taunts our collective illness. :-d
> 
> Here's a quick unboxing.
> 
> View attachment 14465205
> 
> 
> I just love the colorway and design of this dial, which stands out from most squares. As Gary once described, the "corrugated metal" surround on the dial is quite striking, and it counterbalances the "venetian blinds" (source: Tetsu Tekubi) up top of the tide graph. The LCD is also vibrant and highly legible. I can already tell this one's going to be a keeper. |>


Nice one, and you don't have to swap the glossy black bezel and strap of the GLX-5600-1 for matte blue like I did, because it already comes with the latter.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Kubr1ck, very nice!! I like the "Collect Everything" notation, but the one I like even better than that is the one on your LE PRW-7000 --- the "Bass or Die." :-d:-d:-d Priceless. :-d


Haha yeah, that one is better because to anybody who isn't aware of the collab it makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. :-d

And thanks man. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> Nice one, and you don't have to swap the glossy black bezel and strap of the GLX-5600-1 for matte blue like I did, because it already comes with the latter.


You did a great job on that swap. It should come like that from the factory.


----------



## GaryK30

kubr1ck said:


> You did a great job on that swap. It should come like that from the factory.


Rocat did it before I did, so I copied his idea, but I agree that the GLX-5600-1 looks great in navy blue (with G-5600NV-2 resin). Your strap with the pattern on it makes it even more interesting.


----------



## yankeexpress

Behold "Breezy Rasta"


----------



## yankeexpress

Behold "Breezy Rasta"


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Well folks...if you guys want one of these you need to get on Topper Jewelers website they are having a promo buy any of the listed models and you get this for free...I'm stoked to get mine which arrives tomorrow.

This is going in my Office.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Well folks...if you guys want one of these you need to get on Topper Jewelers website they are having a promo buy any of the listed models and you get this for free...I'm stoked to get mine which arrives tomorrow.
> 
> This is going in my Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn. I was hoping it was a functional clock. But still pretty awesome!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Damn. I was hoping it was a functional clock. But still pretty awesome!


@kubr1ck It's a very nice piece of novelty...and I can confirm it's a functional wall clock Rob confirmed it for me... it takes 2 AAA batteries...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Well folks...if you guys want one of these you need to get on Topper Jewelers website they are having a promo buy any of the listed models and you get this for free...I'm stoked to get mine which arrives tomorrow.
> 
> This is going in my Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## BBCDoc

Picked up this beauty, am loving the gold on my wrist!

Will surely be moving towards a Rolex Day Date Soon.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Following the GLX-5600 earlier this week (above), my second pre-owned piece arrived today (non-Casio this time): *Citizen Promaster Carbon JY0075-54E*

I've wanted to add this steel & carbon beast to my collection for quite a while, but they are out of production and difficult to come by. Fortunately, one popped up on my radar last week, I placed a bid on it, and the rest is history. Excellent condition overall, just needed a nice scrubbing, and will need to spend a few days in the sun.

It's actually laughable how much heavier this thing is than my super titanium Promaster Skyhawk, but I love the weight of it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Following the GLX-5600 earlier this week (above), my second pre-owned piece arrived today (non-Casio this time): *Citizen Promaster Carbon JY0075-54E*
> 
> I've wanted to add this steel & carbon beast to my collection for quite a while, but they are out of production and difficult to come by. Fortunately, one popped up on my radar last week, I placed a bid on it, and the rest is history. Excellent condition overall, just needed a nice scrubbing, and will need to spend a few days in the sun.
> 
> It's actually laughable how much heavier this thing is than my super titanium Promaster Skyhawk, but I love the weight of it.
> 
> View attachment 14470269


Congrats, Kubr1ck!! You won't believe this, but I used to own that very watch!! :-! Heck, for all I know, that could be the exact watch I owned! :-d It's been awhile since I sold mine - maybe a couple years.

Great looking and wearing watch. Some of the functions are not easy to remember though, if you don't wear the watch all the time. I think Casios are much easier to set and use than many of Citizen's watches. But once you get it set up, you can pretty much leave it that way. It is solar and radio controlled, so that's very nice. 

Enjoy!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats, Kubr1ck!! You won't believe this, but I used to own that very watch!! :-! Heck, for all I know, that could be the exact watch I owned! :-d It's been awhile since I sold mine - maybe a couple years.
> 
> Great looking and wearing watch. Some of the functions are not easy to remember though, if you don't wear the watch all the time. I think Casios are much easier to set and use than many of Citizen's watches. But once you get it set up, you can pretty much leave it that way. It is solar and radio controlled, so that's very nice.
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh man tell me about it. It didn't come with the manual and I foolishly attempted to manually set everything and align the hands myself. Not the most intuitive set up, lol.


----------



## Rocket1991

kubr1ck said:


> Following the GLX-5600 earlier this week (above), my second pre-owned piece arrived today (non-Casio this time): *Citizen Promaster Carbon JY0075-54E*
> 
> I've wanted to add this steel & carbon beast to my collection for quite a while, but they are out of production and difficult to come by. Fortunately, one popped up on my radar last week, I placed a bid on it, and the rest is history. Excellent condition overall, just needed a nice scrubbing, and will need to spend a few days in the sun.
> 
> It's actually laughable how much heavier this thing is than my super titanium Promaster Skyhawk, but I love the weight of it.
> 
> View attachment 14470269


Looks cool! 
I started to fall in love with these Citizens, but i have to admit and agree with you... ergonomics could of been better. Crown operation and function setting logic is need some learning curve.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Awesome wall clock...from Topper Jewelers.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

So cool @Cowboy Bebop


----------



## Steelerswit

Got a new square, but to avoid negative comments, it looks kinda like this.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Rocat

GaryK30 said:


> Rocat did it before I did, so I copied his idea, but I agree that the GLX-5600-1 looks great in navy blue (with G-5600NV-2 resin). Your strap with the pattern on it makes it even more interesting.
> 
> View attachment 14465315


They say it's the sincerest form of flattery to emulate someone else. lol
Funny enough, the GLX5600 I posted today in the WRUW thread came in this weekend. I haven't had one for quite some time.


----------



## gringosteve

jskibo said:


> This arrived from a Rakuten Global seller over the holidays......
> 
> also also have five other watches waiting at a yahoo auctions consolidator to ship.....


What model is this please? Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Finally tracked down a reasonably priced Kobe City square, and it's has now begun its EMS slog from Japan to the cold darkness that Canada Post represent in the worlds postal service hierarchy!

Should be here early next week - Canada Post willing!


----------



## Steelerswit

gringosteve said:


> What model is this please? Love it


its a G-7800-1

or if you want bold, G-7800-9 gold python


----------



## kubr1ck

Walked into my local AD today to look at some Gs and Citizens. The owner pulled me aside with a glint in his eye to show me a stash of Timexes he had just received. I wasn't all that interested until he opened up the somber black boxes to reveal the beauty that is the recent reissue of the *Q Timex* from 1979.

The shop owner told me that people were snatching these up and reselling them for double the price. I replied, is that supposed to surprise me?

I'll let the photos do most of the talking on this one.

































































Lovely domed acrylic crystal, patina on the indices, alternating brushed and polished metal surfaces, smooth rotating bezel, old school functional battery hatch (very cool). Not too shabby for $179. The steel woven bracelet has a great design and doesn't feel quite as flimsy and one would expect, though I'm not a big fan of the latch mechanism, which makes it easy for the watch to drop right off your wrist and onto the concrete floor if you're not careful. (Luckily acrylic crystals don't shatter as easily as sapphire. ;-))

[My apologies for posting two non-Casio unboxings in a row. Truth is, I'd rather share these pieces with my F17 friends than with strangers in the Public Forum. |>]


----------



## yankeexpress

DW-5600TB


----------



## gringosteve

Steelerswit said:


> its a G-7800-1
> 
> or if you want bold, G-7800-9 gold python


Many thanks  really like the display on these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991

kubr1ck said:


> Walked into my local AD today to look at some Gs and Citizens. The owner pulled me aside with a glint in his eye to show me a stash of Timexes he had just received. I wasn't all that interested until he opened up the somber black boxes to reveal the beauty that is the recent reissue of the *Q Timex* from 1979.
> 
> The shop owner told me that people were snatching these up and reselling them for double the price. I replied, is that supposed to surprise me?
> 
> I'll let the photos do most of the talking on this one.
> 
> View attachment 14481695
> 
> 
> Lovely domed acrylic crystal, patina on the indices, alternating brushed and polished metal surfaces, smooth rotating bezel, old school functional battery hatch (very cool). Not too shabby for $179. The steel woven bracelet has a great design and doesn't feel quite as flimsy and one would expect, though I'm not a big fan of the latch mechanism, which makes it easy for the watch to drop right off your wrist and onto the concrete floor if you're not careful. (Luckily acrylic crystals don't shatter as easily as sapphire. ;-))
> 
> [My apologies for posting two non-Casio unboxings in a row. Truth is, I'd rather share these pieces with my F17 friends than with strangers in the Public Forum. |>]


Timex did some cool reissues in a past . This one looking bit expensive but uber cool . 
I have original Q electric and also pure quartz Q (they had electric models, than it was dubbed Q with allegedly quartz regulator and electric mainspring and later it become regular quartz of regrettably poor build).
Designs were always strong point of Timex. Which can't be told about longevity so reissues are the way to go. I have box of DOA vintage Timexes they been too attractive but turned out bad.
People do sell them for outrageous sums... Wonder who's buying. 
Anyway, charming watch!


----------



## bugi

My latest and first with negative display..


----------



## Pmnealhsd

kubr1ck said:


> Walked into my local AD today to look at some Gs and Citizens. The owner pulled me aside with a glint in his eye to show me a stash of Timexes he had just received. I wasn't all that interested until he opened up the somber black boxes to reveal the beauty that is the recent reissue of the *Q Timex* from 1979.
> 
> The shop owner told me that people were snatching these up and reselling them for double the price. I replied, is that supposed to surprise me?
> 
> I'll let the photos do most of the talking on this one.
> 
> View attachment 14481679
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481681
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481683
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481689
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481691
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481693
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481695
> 
> 
> Lovely domed acrylic crystal, patina on the indices, alternating brushed and polished metal surfaces, smooth rotating bezel, old school functional battery hatch (very cool). Not too shabby for $179. The steel woven bracelet has a great design and doesn't feel quite as flimsy and one would expect, though I'm not a big fan of the latch mechanism, which makes it easy for the watch to drop right off your wrist and onto the concrete floor if you're not careful. (Luckily acrylic crystals don't shatter as easily as sapphire. ;-))
> 
> [My apologies for posting two non-Casio unboxings in a row. Truth is, I'd rather share these pieces with my F17 friends than with strangers in the Public Forum. |>]


Just wanted to comment on how nice the box is with these Timex reissues. They are a pain to ship (I just sold one), but credit to Timex for keeping it classy with the box, especially at this price point. They could've easily shipped in a paper bag. Still a great company. (And now I will move over to "Is there truly no love for Timex?"...)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

Went a bit crazy over the last two days and bought some of the more interesting current models in the standard colours:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Walked into my local AD today to look at some Gs and Citizens. The owner pulled me aside with a glint in his eye to show me a stash of Timexes he had just received. I wasn't all that interested until he opened up the somber black boxes to reveal the beauty that is the recent reissue of the *Q Timex* from 1979.
> 
> The shop owner told me that people were snatching these up and reselling them for double the price. I replied, is that supposed to surprise me?
> 
> I'll let the photos do most of the talking on this one.
> 
> View attachment 14481679
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481681
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481683
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481689
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481691
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481693
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481695
> 
> 
> Lovely domed acrylic crystal, patina on the indices, alternating brushed and polished metal surfaces, smooth rotating bezel, old school functional battery hatch (very cool). Not too shabby for $179. The steel woven bracelet has a great design and doesn't feel quite as flimsy and one would expect, though I'm not a big fan of the latch mechanism, which makes it easy for the watch to drop right off your wrist and onto the concrete floor if you're not careful. (Luckily acrylic crystals don't shatter as easily as sapphire. ;-))
> 
> [My apologies for posting two non-Casio unboxings in a row. Truth is, I'd rather share these pieces with my F17 friends than with strangers in the Public Forum. |>]


Shout out to @kubr1ck he got me in touch with his dealer so that I can pick one of these up. I've been trying to source one from Timex but they sell out all the time.

For your information it was for the retail price which is something I'm happy about cause the eBay prices are just ridiculous at this point.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Rocket1991 said:


> Timex did some cool reissues in a past . This one looking bit expensive but uber cool .
> I have original Q electric and also pure quartz Q (they had electric models, than it was dubbed Q with allegedly quartz regulator and electric mainspring and later it become regular quartz of regrettably poor build).
> Designs were always strong point of Timex. Which can't be told about longevity so reissues are the way to go. I have box of DOA vintage Timexes they been too attractive but turned out bad.
> People do sell them for outrageous sums... Wonder who's buying.
> Anyway, charming watch!


I agree that this one is a bit pricey for a reissue, but unlike other "vintage" reissues, this one is a full metal construction (100% stainless steel). For a 38mm, super thin watch, it's got a nice heft to it.



Pmnealhsd said:


> Just wanted to comment on how nice the box is with these Timex reissues. They are a pain to ship (I just sold one), but credit to Timex for keeping it classy with the box, especially at this price point. They could've easily shipped in a paper bag. Still a great company. (And now I will move over to "Is there truly no love for Timex?"...)


Yeah, the box design and presentation went a long way in getting me over my initial disinterest when I was being shown a Timex, though I do have some nice Timex Intelligent Quartz pieces.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> Shout out to @kubr1ck he got me in touch with his dealer so that I can pick one of these up. I've been trying to source one from Timex but they sell out all the time.
> 
> For your information it was for the retail price which is something I'm happy about cause the eBay prices are just ridiculous at this point.


Glad things worked out man. Rafi is a good guy with a sharp eye. His shop is small but he picks good merchandise.


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Walked into my local AD today to look at some Gs and Citizens. The owner pulled me aside with a glint in his eye to show me a stash of Timexes he had just received. I wasn't all that interested until he opened up the somber black boxes to reveal the beauty that is the recent reissue of the *Q Timex* from 1979.
> 
> The shop owner told me that people were snatching these up and reselling them for double the price. I replied, is that supposed to surprise me?
> 
> I'll let the photos do most of the talking on this one.
> 
> View attachment 14481679
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481681
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481683
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481687
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481689
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481691
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481693
> 
> 
> View attachment 14481695
> 
> 
> Lovely domed acrylic crystal, patina on the indices, alternating brushed and polished metal surfaces, smooth rotating bezel, old school functional battery hatch (very cool). Not too shabby for $179. The steel woven bracelet has a great design and doesn't feel quite as flimsy and one would expect, though I'm not a big fan of the latch mechanism, which makes it easy for the watch to drop right off your wrist and onto the concrete floor if you're not careful. (Luckily acrylic crystals don't shatter as easily as sapphire. ;-))
> 
> [My apologies for posting two non-Casio unboxings in a row. Truth is, I'd rather share these pieces with my F17 friends than with strangers in the Public Forum. |>]


Amazing, congrats @kubr1ck!!! Love the integrated bracelet design of the 90's and the color scheme is retro and sick. Wear it in good health and Congrats!!!!! Love it to death :-! b-) |>


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Walked into my local AD today to look at some Gs and Citizens. The owner pulled me aside with a glint in his eye to show me a stash of Timexes he had just received. I wasn't all that interested until he opened up the somber black boxes to reveal the beauty that is the recent reissue of the *Q Timex* from 1979.
> 
> The shop owner told me that people were snatching these up and reselling them for double the price. I replied, is that supposed to surprise me?
> 
> I'll let the photos do most of the talking on this one.
> 
> View attachment 14481695
> 
> 
> Lovely domed acrylic crystal, patina on the indices, alternating brushed and polished metal surfaces, smooth rotating bezel, old school functional battery hatch (very cool). Not too shabby for $179. The steel woven bracelet has a great design and doesn't feel quite as flimsy and one would expect, though I'm not a big fan of the latch mechanism, which makes it easy for the watch to drop right off your wrist and onto the concrete floor if you're not careful. (Luckily acrylic crystals don't shatter as easily as sapphire. ;-))
> 
> [My apologies for posting two non-Casio unboxings in a row. Truth is, I'd rather share these pieces with my F17 friends than with strangers in the Public Forum. |>]


All I can say Kubr1ck, is that some things should stay in 1979! :-x:-d:-d:-d

I'm kidding!!! :-d Actually, that's one of - probably THE nicest - Timexes I've ever seen. Very cool design, really nice color scheme, ultra legible, and looks super comfortable. If I was looking for another diver style watch, I'd be all over it. But given I already have umpteen baZILLION of them, I don't need another. ;-)

Congrats man, very nice and cool pickup with that retro vibe! :-!:-!


----------



## jskibo

gringosteve said:


> What model is this please? Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


G7800


----------



## jskibo

Grabbed a mint Gcool GE-2000 with a band in perfect condition


----------



## Dxnnis

Pmnealhsd said:


> Just wanted to comment on how nice the box is with these Timex reissues. They are a pain to ship (I just sold one), but credit to Timex for keeping it classy with the box, especially at this price point. They could've easily shipped in a paper bag. Still a great company. (And now I will move over to "Is there truly no love for Timex?"...)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I remember back in the day many years ago(decades actually) I used to always have timex and Casio digitals not sure why but Timex seemed to become less appealing? But I still have a soft spot for them for that reason, have been tempted more than once to get a grid shock as it's huge though but always changed my mind


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> Amazing, congrats @kubr1ck!!! Love the integrated bracelet design of the 90's and the color scheme is retro and sick. Wear it in good health and Congrats!!!!! Love it to death :-! b-) |>


Thanks, Abe. I'm glad you like it. Believe it or not, the bracelet can actually be removed on this thing via standard push pins, though it looks too cool to ever swap out in my opinion.



Time4Playnow said:


> All I can say Kubr1ck, is that some things should stay in 1979! :-x:-d:-d:-d
> 
> I'm kidding!!! :-d Actually, that's one of - probably THE nicest - Timexes I've ever seen. Very cool design, really nice color scheme, ultra legible, and looks super comfortable. If I was looking for another diver style watch, I'd be all over it. But given I already have umpteen baZILLION of them, I don't need another. ;-)
> 
> Congrats man, very nice and cool pickup with that retro vibe! :-!:-!


LOL to your 1979 jab. Thanks man. I think 38mm might be too small for your gargantuan wrists anyway. :-d

This Depth Gauge diver would suit you better:


----------



## kubr1ck

jskibo said:


> Grabbed a mint Gcool GE-2000 with a band in perfect condition


This is a very cool and rare catch. I love the dot matrix display. Congrats!


----------



## felixgogo

After living with my G-Shock B5000G for around 6 months, I have added the 5000GD to my collection. I have been avoiding negative displays, as I think their lower contrast is harder for my older eyes to deal with, but the STN negative display on this model is superb, and leagues better than that on the 5600 series. I'm really pleased with it so far.









Cheers
Ian


----------



## felixgogo

After living with my G-Shock B5000G for around 6 months, I have added the 5000GD to my collection. I have been avoiding negative displays, as I think their lower contrast is harder for my older eyes to deal with, but the STN negative display on this model is superb, and leagues better than that on the 5600 series. I'm really pleased with it so far.

View attachment 14485035


Cheers
Ian


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Been waiting on the Kobe for a while, so I was quite excited when it arrived. Git the Rangeman a while back on a trade and really like how it wears so far. I was a bit worried it'd wear big, but it fits beautifully actually.


----------



## Wanderer16

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 14485431
> Been waiting on the Kobe for a while, so I was quite excited when it arrived. Git the Rangeman a while back on a trade and really like how it wears so far. I was a bit worried it'd wear big, but it fits beautifully actually.


As big as the Rangeman 9400 is it does wear well. One of my most comfortable watches and tons of capability.


----------



## sodamonkey

Nabbed one of the new Gorillaz x G-Shock's, no crashing of Casio UK's website this time!

GA-2000GZ-3A, fitted with the included, optional olive green camo straps:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice one @sodamonkey, strange colour scheme but not too shabby by any means, enjoy mate


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> Nice one @sodamonkey, strange colour scheme but not too shabby by any means, enjoy mate


My choice of strap or just in general?

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## awyeah

My first square.

I get the feeling that this will be the first of many.


----------



## Dxnnis

awyeah said:


> My first square.
> 
> I get the feeling that this will be the first of many.


This was the exact same square I got first and still one of my favourites to wear even with the negative display which I don't find any problem with at all to be honest. Hope you enjoy as much as I do and look forward to seeing your next one.
Makes me think that I will wear mine tomorrow:-!


----------



## Dxnnis

sodamonkey said:


> My choice of strap or just in general?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


No the strap is great and I never meant the colour of the watch was bad just different in a good way, sorry if it sounded like an insult far from it mate :-!
Enjoy


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> No the strap is great and I never meant the colour of the watch was bad just different in a good way, sorry if it sounded like an insult far from it mate :-!
> Enjoy


Lol! I never thought it was an insult mate, it's hard to work out someone's actual meaning in writing!!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wanderer16 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14485431
> Been waiting on the Kobe for a while, so I was quite excited when it arrived. Git the Rangeman a while back on a trade and really like how it wears so far. I was a bit worried it'd wear big, but it fits beautifully actually.
> 
> 
> 
> As big as the Rangeman 9400 is it does wear well. One of my most comfortable watches and tons of capability.
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I own a King that I like to use as my hiking/rough and tumble watch and ever since owning it watches I previously thought were too big or too bulky seem almost dainty. 


sodamonkey said:


> Nabbed one of the new Gorillaz x G-Shock's, no crashing of Casio UK's website this time!
> 
> GA-2000GZ-3A, fitted with the included, optional olive green camo straps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Love it and congrats! It comes with 2 straps, right? I really like that one. Can you post a pic of the other one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## supawabb




----------



## Maddog1970

Well gee, what's in the box Maddog?









You tease Maddog, a can!.......so fine, what's in the can Maddog?








Ooooooooooooooo















Let's have a wrist shot then Maddog!









Enough talking to myself.....Kobe City Fire Bureau showed earlier than I thought!

Time to lay-off Canada Post? We will see.....

Anyways, this thing is above and beyond - super colours, super legible, and orange and yellow!!!

Love it!


----------



## kubr1ck

harald-hans said:


>


Stunning. Superb taste as always, HH. |>



Maddog1970 said:


> Well gee, what's in the box Maddog?
> 
> View attachment 14489727
> 
> 
> Love it!


Destined to be a future classic. Nice score!


----------



## yankeexpress

^^^the Hong Kong Fire bezel and strap on a repurposed regular Rangeman is new.


----------



## nkwatchy

Grabbed one of these just before they sold out. Ming 17.06. Fell for that dial and the design sings to me.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

got a great price and 10% ebay bucks for this set. love the little hat.


----------



## Steelerswit

jskibo said:


> Grabbed a mint Gcool GE-2000 with a band in perfect condition


the only G Casio gave up total design control of. the cables are the actual cabling used in Ferrari's.

Great score. The whites are rare indeed.


----------



## asingh313

On the way. Should arrive by Monday.


----------



## signum8

Duplicate.


----------



## signum8

I'm also a happy owner of the Kobe FD 5600 GShock. While snapping a picture of it, I added the two Lucky Seven Gshocks, the green Fukurokuju GBD800 and the Hotei 5600. The two on the left has the time synched via bluetooth to my Android app. The Hotei however does not sync via a time signal station or BT and for the past two weeks that I've noticed, the time is in step with the others. It's a plain 3229 module. Maybe the more tech savvy among you can explain why. Gene--


----------



## yankeexpress

A square from Japan


----------



## asingh313

The new Longines arrived! Here are some pictures from yesterday:


----------



## Steelerswit

yankeexpress said:


> A square from Japan


At least 2 here grabbed this beautiful G










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Wanderer16

Arrived today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut

That looks awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## asingh313

tdinut said:


> That looks awesome! Congratulations.


I think this comment was directed to everyone in this thread 

Thank you!


----------



## asingh313

nkwatchy said:


> Grabbed one of these just before they sold out. Ming 17.06. Fell for that dial and the design sings to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That copper face and intricate Fibonacci sequence design is fantastic


----------



## tdinut

asingh313 said:


> I think this comment was directed to everyone in this thread
> 
> Thank you!


Ha! True. I should have said THEY all look awesome. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## Mister X

signum8 said:


> I'm also a happy owner of the Kobe FD 5600 GShock. While snapping a picture of it, I added the two Lucky Seven Gshocks, the green Fukurokuju GBD800 and the Hotei 5600. The two on the left has the time synched via bluetooth to my Android app. The Hotei however does not sync via a time signal station or BT and for the past two weeks that I've noticed, the time is in step with the others. It's a plain 3229 module. Maybe the more tech savvy among you can explain why. Gene--
> 
> View attachment 14501893


Duuuuude! I want that Fukurokujo bad, it would be so dope with this Telecaster. The Guitar Center down the road is wrestling over my limited funds for either another G-Shock or a guitar. I certainly don't need either. It's a sickness...


----------



## Rammus

GW-2000B, buy 100 € at a watchmaker. 
For 9 years in his shop


----------



## Rammus

Double sorry


----------



## Irf

Maharishi Mudmaster came today:










Also received the Gold Tornado Gravitymaster which completes the trio:










Had many more come in this week and more to come next week but these are the main two I've been waiting for!


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Awesome wall clock...from Topper Jewelers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Looks like I'm going to have to buy a new watch to get my hands on one of these

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to buy a new watch to get my hands on one of these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think they sold out of them. You should check before ordering.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Irf said:


> Maharishi Mudmaster came today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also received the Gold Tornado Gravitymaster which completes the trio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had many more come in this week and more to come next week but these are the main two I've been waiting for!


Damn Irf. Go big or go home. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Damn Irf. Go big or go home. :-!


Yea he killed it lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

This one is a pleasure to wear. Trying to decide which other G to canalbalize the Combi bracelet off of, as this maple leaf deserves one.


----------



## Dan GSR

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I think they sold out of them. You should check before ordering.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I called Thursday morning when they opened 
Only had 2 left
Only 1 left after my call
Probably all gone now


----------



## Irf

GW-6903K ICERC arrived today to keep the Frogman company:
.









My furniture arrived yesterday. Making the watch corner for the collection. Any guesses how many watches are here? Squished Mars bar for the first correct answer. 
.


----------



## Hacknwind

Any guesses how many watches are here? Squished Mars bar for the first correct answer. 
.







[/QUOTE]

Let's see .... 176?


----------



## Irf

Hacknwind said:


> Any guesses how many watches are here? Squished Mars bar for the first correct answer.
> .


Let's see .... 176?[/QUOTE]

Too high


----------



## Hacknwind

Too high [/QUOTE]

Ah...some of the watch display boxes are empty ...


----------



## Irf

Three Rangeman models arrived this afternoon:

30th anniversary (yellow)
2014 Love the Sea and the Earth (grey)
Men in Navy (blue)










Waiting for two more next week to fill the box lol


----------



## Dxnnis

Irf said:


> Three Rangeman models arrived this afternoon:
> 
> 30th anniversary (yellow)
> 2014 Love the Sea and the Earth (grey)
> Men in Navy (blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for two more next week to fill the box lol


WOW,
again WOW


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Irf said:


> Three Rangeman models arrived this afternoon:
> 
> 30th anniversary (yellow)
> 2014 Love the Sea and the Earth (grey)
> Men in Navy (blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for two more next week to fill the box lol


Lol you must be a bachelor lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Lol you must be a bachelor lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm thinking lottery winner.

Guessing you don't get the waveceptor signal.


----------



## Irf

That's one thing I miss about being in the UK...MB6 made life so much easier. In Thailand I manually set the watches if they're wildly out or use the Bluetooth feature on the models that are equipped with it.

Many posters comment on how useless Bluetooth is on watches but I don't think any of them live outside of the radio signal areas.


----------



## Orangez

"Golden Boy" came in today. Loving it much more then I expected. Combi bracelet is very fine on this one.

Will see how it holds up after the honeymoon!









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## CollectorS

Paid £90 for this. Very pleased.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Irf said:


> Any guesses how many watches are here? Squished Mars bar for the first correct answer.
> .


Entering the Wit Zone.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Ash5000

Got the Dw-5600BB today..... Very happy with this beauty









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Latest purchase was from the "Bay". A GWX7900. No pics. Wich WUSer hasn't seen this watch a hunnert times?
Spoiled by GShock Atomics. Own GWX56BB1, GWX3000bb1. SGW6900 (2 of them) and now the 7900.
Wanna snag a MudMaster ASAP.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Dan GSR said:


> I called Thursday morning when they opened
> Only had 2 left
> Only 1 left after my call
> Probably all gone now


The last one will be at my house tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb




----------



## Irf

Two more came in today. Not limited but I love the black and gold highlights:


----------



## WWhite

My latest... GWX 5700, all white.









And the module is now in MFG metal.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Dan GSR

So glad I pulled the trigger


----------



## Irf

Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2014 (green)
Rangeman Hong Kong Fire Servicea 150th anniversary (red)


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Irf said:


> Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2014 (green)
> Rangeman Hong Kong Fire Servicea 150th anniversary (red)


Nice! I wish they had color variations that weren't special editions and absurdly priced on the preowned market. That is an enviable collection of Rangemans there!

Edit: Got a new arrival myself yesterday. I was pretty eager for my MT G to show up and I wasn't sure how to feel about the size, but I am giving it a shot. It is certainly a lot of fun to play with. I don't care how dumb it sounds, I like running the timers and watching the wands spin. Haha


----------



## Adam020

Irf said:


> Three Rangeman models arrived this afternoon:
> 
> 30th anniversary (yellow)
> 2014 Love the Sea and the Earth (grey)
> Men in Navy (blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for two more next week to fill the box lol


WoW Nice collection of Rangemans you have!


----------



## WWhite

My last, until the next one.


----------



## Irf

This came earlier today, China market Mudmaster in red/gold:


----------



## JustAbe

GM-5600B-3JF - yesterday!!


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2014 (green)
> Rangeman Hong Kong Fire Servicea 150th anniversary (red)


Impressive colllection!! Enjoy:-! and wear them in good health.


----------



## Irf

Three more came in today after the Mudmaster.

25th anniversary Frogman (new jelly ordered and on its way)
Frogman Men in Navy
Frogman Stussy BAPE


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

My mudmaster,i love the total black look.maybe I'll switch to a maharishi army strap .









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Bierkameel

Upgraded my Mudmaster, I would prefer all black again but the quad sensor, bluetooth and pedometer is pretty awesome.


----------



## Rocket1991

Awaiting for GW2500B allegedly not functioning but i hope it only matter of charging.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Irf said:


> Three more came in today after the Mudmaster.
> 
> 25th anniversary Frogman (new jelly ordered and on its way)
> Frogman Men in Navy
> Frogman Stussy BAPE


Wow, I don't know if you're making up for lost time (no pun intended) with Casio, or what - but those are some amazing pieces you are acquiring! And so fast! :-! It took some of us a long while to accumulate part of what you did in a short period of time.

Congrats! Enjoy those really nice Gs!


----------



## Ash5000

Well.... 2 new squares to the collection









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Newly arrived (for the 2nd time ;-)) GXW-56-1BJF. And another new arrival, a replica of Arctic Gray Wolf "Atka," for donating monthly to the NY Wolf Conservation Center. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Time4Playnow said:


> Newly arrived (for the 2nd time ;-)) GXW-56-1BJF. And another new arrival, a replica of Arctic Gray Wolf "Atka," for donating monthly to the NY Wolf Conservation Center. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14523705
> 
> 
> View attachment 14523707
> 
> 
> View attachment 14523711


@Time4Playnow so we think alike...I actually just received the "made for Macys" GWX56 but you and I both know it the same model that is out in Japan...I love the negative display on it and the chosen colors...I haven't put it on yet I just got the package...but for reference...

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...owse_1&tdp=cm_choiceId~z9997024~xcm_pos~zPos1

I can confirm this actually is the multiband 6 model....

Some of the pictures depict the non-atomic version but the one I received is in fact the GWX...

Very happy to join my collection as I own the 56BB.

Updated: I'm including photos...don't mind the back protector it's a habit of mine even if the back was DLC I still do it lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdinut

I just ordered the Macy watch also. Should have it next week. Usually not a fan of the negative display but this looks easy to read.


----------



## tdinut

Dupe


----------



## signum8

I'm sure most everyone has seen the Casio F91W with the blue trim. On one of my recent forays to Amazon Japan, I purchased the Casio F91W-3 green trim version that's sold in the APAC (Asia Pacific) market for $15.70 USD.


----------



## Irf

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, I don't know if you're making up for lost time (no pun intended) with Casio, or what - but those are some amazing pieces you are acquiring! And so fast! :-! It took some of us a long while to accumulate part of what you did in a short period of time.
> 
> Congrats! Enjoy those really nice Gs!


Your right I'm just trying to catch up with the guys on here and acquire the pieces when I come across them. Just so happens I came across them all over the last couple of weeks lol.


----------



## London006

I took the plunge and couldn't be happier 

I wish I had bought it sooner!


----------



## CC

Gave it another chance, great price plus eBay 10% discount, only to be let down again...









Deffo sticking to G!


----------



## Aussiehoudini

In the post and arriving soon.


----------



## bratz

Bought this pair today. 1st negative/coloured display. This will be a day time outdoor watch. Not that legible but kinda cool


----------



## Fookus

Mister Tee and Mister Gee


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

bratz said:


> Bought this pair today. 1st negative/coloured display. This will be a day time outdoor watch. Not that legible but kinda cool


Turn the auto light on. It really helps out a whole lot with the negative displays and because they are solar you've got:


----------



## bratz

Sound like a good idea on negative screen even though I typically set the auto light off on positive Gs


----------



## Mikey_lo

"Add a square" someone said...LOL


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

bratz said:


> Sound like a good idea on negative screen even though I typically set the auto light off on positive Gs


I never have it on on positives either. But on negatives it's like it's made for them. It's either bright and you can read it just fine or it's dark and the light makes it super legible. But that's why I mention it. Almost everyone has it turned off and it's easy to forget about it entirely.
I'll never be the biggest fan of negative displays regardless but the auto light makes them a whole lot more practical. It's there and it only costs electricity which you get for free from the sun so why not use it, right?


----------



## Irf

GW-M5630A 30th Anniversary square arrived today:


----------



## Dxnnis

Irf said:


> GW-M5630A 30th Anniversary square arrived today:


A real beauty Irf


----------



## JustAbe

Look what the postman just dropped off!! @babyivan project :-d








GW-B5600AR-1JF


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Irf said:


> GW-M5630A 30th Anniversary square arrived today:


Ahhhh, so that's what was in the briefcase. 







It was all worth it then.


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> Look what the postman just dropped off!! @babyivan project :-d
> 
> View attachment 14532463
> 
> GW-B5600AR-1JF


Oh nice! JDM version. Love their watch boxes with the pillow, so classy compared the tin.

 > everything else


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> Oh nice! JDM version. Love their watch boxes with the pillow, so classy compared the tin.
> 
> > everything else


Thanks @babyivan!! Can't wait to get home and perform brain transplant! Pics later ;-)


----------



## JustAbe

*PROJECT @babyivan BRAIN SURGERY*
















































GW-B5600HR-1JF / GW-B5600AR-1JF


----------



## JustAbe

*DISPLAY ANGLES*
























GW-B5600AR-1JF


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> *DISPLAY ANGLES*
> 
> View attachment 14533415
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533423
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533429
> 
> GW-B5600AR-1JF


Very nice! If I had that square, that's _exactly_ how I would mod it 

That's the regular Combi I assume, not the heritage. I don't see any red peeking out of the links.

 > everything else

*Edit... Oh wait, nevermind. Man oh man, I want/need that bracelet


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> Very nice! If I had that square, that's _exactly_ how I would mod it
> 
> That's the regular Combi I assume, not the heritage. I don't see any red peeking out of the links.
> 
> > everything else
> 
> *Edit... Oh wait, nevermind. Man oh man, I want/need that bracelet


Look again @babyivan, it only shows at certain angles!!


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> *PROJECT @babyivan BRAIN SURGERY*
> 
> View attachment 14533143
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533145
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533149
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533153
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533155
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533157
> 
> GW-B5600HR-1JF / GW-B5600AR-1JF


The heritage actually looks better with the AR bezel and strap, lol. Are you gonna sell the heritage now?

 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> Look again @babyivan
> 
> View attachment 14533483


Haha, I realized it afterwards and edited my post. I'm jealous.

Edit: 
Although, it's only noticable with the watch off, which is kind of a bummer. I did see someone on Reddit that reversed the red links on his, but it made it less comfortable, since they are contoured one way.

 > everything else


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> The heritage actually looks better with the AR bezel and strap, lol. Are you gonna sell the heritage now?
> 
> > everything else


Never sold a watch, and ain't starting now!!! It reminds me of GW-5000 (but with BT and negative display) :-! Definitely a keeper :-d


----------



## SSingh1975

Just picked up my PRW6600...really love the simple field design that's very similar to my old Hamilton Khaki with the added benefit of day, date,month all in one view.

The neg display appears to be STN even though I don't see any mention of it ...or even if it's not, it's viewable in almost all lighting.


----------



## CC

CC said:


> Gave it another chance, great price plus eBay 10% discount, only to be let down again...
> 
> View attachment 14525711
> 
> 
> Deffo sticking to G!


Gave up on the Seiko 'Arnie' and picked this up instead...









Fraction of the price, solid build, bezel lines up perfectly and second hand hits the markers pretty central.

Very happy and with Casio I will stay :-!


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Gave up on the Seiko 'Arnie' and picked this up instead...
> 
> View attachment 14533689
> 
> 
> Fraction of the price, solid build, bezel lines up perfectly and second hand hits the markers pretty central.
> 
> Very happy and with Casio I will stay :-!


The arnie has alignment issues?

 > everything else


----------



## CC

babyivan said:


> The arnie has alignment issues?
> 
> > everything else


I had 2, both were rubbish.


----------



## babyivan

I will use this thread to detail my latest additions rather than the daily wruw...

Picked up my second G-Shock all metal. I'm digging it more than I originally thought I would.









 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> I had 2, both were rubbish.


Oof, that's so messed up! 
Both of my SKXes have issues, but I would have thought they would do better on a new/re-release.

 > everything else


----------



## L84AD8

Found a NOS GW-9400CMJ, had to bring it home... 
Really cool G, starting to understand all the rage behind the Rangeman! ;-)


----------



## tdinut

tdinut said:


> I just ordered the Macy watch also. Should have it next week. Usually not a fan of the negative display but this looks easy to read.


I received the watch on Monday. Had to return it yesterday. I could not read it. It was super difficult. At the right angle in bright light was okay but in anything else, truly impossible. I loved the look and if it was a positive display, I'd still have it. First time ever returning a G-Shock. I feel terrible.


----------



## Dxnnis

@tdinut if it ain't right for you it ain't right for you. Everyone's different so just go get another you like


----------



## Hacknwind

These arrived this week! 

OVW-100TDJ Blasted Ti case, dark grey dial and yellow second hand. Date magnification under the crystal. Barton Grey/Black silicone quick release. 2005
OVW-500DJ Ani/Dig, blasted Stainless, dark grey dial, Dual LED illumination, chrono and alarms. Ebay silicone sport strap. 2005

I love these out-of-production 39.8 and 42mm OVW, OCW, WVQ 100 110 and 500 3 hand and Chrono Ani/Dig watches:
*JDM, and made in Japan
*Great Lume (Ani/Dig only just Okay)
*Dual LED's makes for very bright illumination
*Tough Solar
*Atomic clock reception, Japan. A few US and German/EU variations but can can be tough to find.
*Models in Stainless or Ti
*Varieties in Overland (OVW), Oceanus(OCW) and core Casio(WVQ) brands (probably Lineage too)
Modules 3721, 3722 (JP & US reception) and 3731 (JP) 3732 (EU)
The case designs are very attractive and robust and sit nicely on the wrist. A tad thick, as they are early generation with LED/Atomic/Solar/Date Magnification all in 1 and have no plastic or "elephant ears" like a lot of the Waveceptor watches.
There are probably a dozen or so style variations. The green field-watch WVQ-100 design is very popular.


----------



## tdinut

Dxnnis said:


> @tdinut if it ain't right for you it ain't right for you. Everyone's different so just go get another you like


Thank you. I did.

This one


----------



## arogle1stus

Hey WUSers:
Thanks for my 2300rd "Like". 
The GW7900-1 I bought had lost all 4 bezel screws (IMO really plugs)
Queried Amazon. $28.95. Holeee Cow!!!! Not gonna happen. $112.00
not incl shipping. Does the Zon think I came into town on a turnip wagon?

Went to Casio PakParts. Plugs/screws $2.95 each or just south of $10.00
$112.00 vs $10.00, Go figure

Blow my whole allowance the better half gives me on 4 plugs/screws?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## elborderas

Great Casio day for the whole family:

* Mother got BGD-560-4
* Kids got LWS-1100H-9 and LWS-1100H-2
* Father got PRT-B50


----------



## Worker

elborderas said:


> Great Casio day for the whole family:
> 
> * Mother got BGD-560-4
> * Kids got LWS-1100H-9 and LWS-1100H-2
> * Father got PRT-B50


Like that B50!!

How does it wear elborderas?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

These just arrived.

GA-500K Chari & Co 
GWF-1000RD Burning Red
DW-6930C 30th Anniversary Black Gold
DW-6900KR Krink
GSET-30 30th Anniversary


----------



## yankeexpress

Have this GW-9300CM inbound from a WUS member


----------



## elborderas

Worker said:


> Like that B50!!
> 
> How does it wear elborderas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Worker.
I just bought it because my wife liked the looks so, I was forced to it 
However it is turning out to be a nice purchase, quite pleased with it.

It wears very nice for me. Initially the band seemed a bit less soft as expected but after wearing it for a few hours, I don't feel uncomfortable at all.
As a bonus, the bands are 22mm and have quick release. Once I am home (currently on vacation) I'll test all my color resin bands that I have in 22mm. Even a couple NATO ones.
This is new to me with the protrek watches.

And last, the watch menu is completely configurable through the connected App, also a new to me, and guess to Casio.
I can, for example, put the Chrono right after the time, instead of the ABC functions, depending on my needs.


----------



## Worker

Thanks for those insights and additional pics! 

Looks great for sure!


----------



## kubr1ck

You know I couldn't resist all that glorious red.


----------



## Prdrers

Just got this today, purchased from another forum member. It's upgraded with the premium strap and super comfy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Won a bid on this one!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> You know I couldn't resist all that glorious red.
> 
> View attachment 14541029


When I saw this model I was thinking this is a watch @kubr1ck would get...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous

Not a G but close enough?









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Admof

poor man's metal G GM-5600

Cool experience for the price, a lot cheaper price than GMW-B5000 for the semi premium feel - GM 5600, love it!


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSers:
I saw an interview with Jeff Bezos recently
Jeffie said he knew the Zon would belly up eventually!
The Zon just opened a distribution center near Ft Worth Texas Alliance Air Port.
North of town Employs number about 1,500. I get most items in a day.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus

WUSer:
To the uninformed, Jeff Bezos is the big kahuna at the Zon.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Dxnnis

arogle1stus said:


> WUSer:
> To the uninformed, Jeff Bezos is the big kahuna at the Zon.
> 
> X Traindriver Art


I am really uninformed then as I don't even know what the zon is?


----------



## Maddog1970

Incoming next week, and I will be doing the exact same thing.....not sure what I will do with the heritage module, I have an orange skin on a regular neg 5600 and my do a switchero on that....



JustAbe said:


> *DISPLAY ANGLES*
> 
> View attachment 14533415
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533423
> 
> 
> View attachment 14533429
> 
> GW-B5600AR-1JF


----------



## JustAbe

Maddog1970 said:


> Incoming next week, and I will be doing the exact same thing.....not sure what I will do with the heritage module, I have an orange skin on a regular neg 5600 and my do a switchero on that....


I actually like the Heritage on GW-B5600AR-1JF resin!!!! Congrats in advance, it is sick :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

5700SLG.....just love the packaging on these.....my 2nd non-square square, with a 5735 incoming that I just couldn't resist...


----------



## gringosteve

Maddog1970 said:


> 5700SLG.....just love the packaging on these.....my 2nd non-square square, with a 5735 incoming that I just couldn't resist...
> 
> View attachment 14548407
> View attachment 14548411
> View attachment 14548413
> View attachment 14548415


Amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WWhite

Black MFG M5610


----------



## FreakyCas

WWhite said:


> Black MFG M5610
> 
> View attachment 14549811


Be interesting to know what the durability is like on this?
Has it got a matte finish?


----------



## FreakyCas

WWhite said:


> Black MFG M5610
> 
> View attachment 14549811


Be interesting to know what the durability is like on this?
Has it got a matte finish?


----------



## WWhite

Everything is glossy, except the face.
Mine is still perfect, finger crossed, but i think it's easy to scratch the band or bezel.
We lose the G-Shock spirit, toughness and durability.


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Squares are terrible. You get one, you want another one. This steel started me onto that journey not too long ago.








So, against my better judgement, I was Square hunting on ebay and stumbled upon an offer I couldn't refuse.








A scratched 35 anniversary Square for a great price along with a pristine bezel and bracelet to make it look mint again. So I can wear it guilt-free and look like a total d-bag with a blingy, golden digital watch. I love it!
Also image aspect ratio is 1:1 because square.


----------



## tdinut

I saw someone post a GA-2100 and until I saw the photo, didn’t think much of it. The photos were beautiful and I had to get one.

This is mine - it came today. I freaking love it. I can’t stop. Please don’t help me. 🙂


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## WWhite

The last one, autumn limited edition, is absolutly perfect !


----------



## FarmeR57

Recently sold my GW9300 but this showed up on the local buy/sell for $20! It seems I still was destined to have a Mudman of some sort.









Purchased from an Armed Forces fella so it has some scars and will be a great beater for me.


----------



## AlexxvD

Received my carbon muddie today. Had this one before, but brought it back.

This time, it stays.









Don't mind the stains on my sweatpants, been helping out my moms with some painting and flooring at her new house.


----------



## Realize

Awesome GA800









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

AlexxvD said:


> Received my carbon muddie today. Had this one before, but brought it back.
> 
> This time, it stays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the stains on my sweatpants, been helping out my moms with some painting and flooring at her new house.


Ok you guys gotta stop lol. I'm fighting like heck to keep from buying some variation of Mudmaster, and this isn't helping!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

This one came today. This is my second square G-SHOCK. I have wanted one of these just due to it being a NASA approved astronaut watch. I just think that's cool. A watch this inexpensive that is well made enough to be approved for official space duty. That is just awesome. My impressions so far are that it wears well. The strap seems to be even a little more comfortable than my 5610 which I love. I tested the alarm and it is better than my 5610 and my Rangeman 9400. The adjust button is more recessed and harder to activate but I think that is by design. It is a Casio, looks good, feels good, sounds good and feels solidly built. I am impressed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Good to hear that you're happy with it. It's the reason G-Shock is a thing in the first place and not to be underrated. I'll have to get myself one in the near future as well.


----------



## Neomentat

I like the metallic ones in looks but at 50+ they are too large.


----------



## Nicolas

oops, never mind. Not a G-Shock.


----------



## Irf

N.Hoolywood arrived just now:










Missed out on this when it was first launched. Managed to get it slightly cheaper online BNIB


----------



## Irf

Three more incoming this afternoon:

1000B
D1000K
2 month old Pom


----------



## luth_ukail

I got myself the hollywood too. Liking the different strap approach.









Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

Irf said:


> Three more incoming this afternoon:
> 
> 1000B
> D1000K
> 2 month old Pom


Nice watches but really jealous of the Spitz.


----------



## Maddog1970

Switched the bezel and combi onto my new red BT

.....and my 4yr old Akita, Kilo


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> Switched the bezel and combi onto my new red BT
> 
> .....and my 4yr old Akita, Kilo
> View attachment 14560571


Nice job @Maddog1970 looks great
Shame Kilo seems camera shy lol


----------



## wilfred6

Baby G BLX-560VH-1ER, love the dark grey with green accents on this one. and one of the most 'manly' looking Baby G's


----------



## arogle1stus

CC:
Latest purchase (dirt cheep too) was from a Bro on the Bay. No pics cus you'd have been living under a rock if you hadn't seen a GW7900-1 3200 Multiband 6.
Bro sold it cheep cuz all 4 bezel screws were AWOL. Screws are really more like plugs. No threads at all. 
Surfed the Zon and they were asking $28.95 each or $118.00 + shipping. More'n the watch cost. Jeff Bezos must think 7900 owners rode into town in a
turnip wagon?
Found 4 repl plugs at Casio PacParts for $2.50 each + shipping. Dipped each repl plug in Super Glue. Now they're in tighter'n the bark n a tree!

My paw always taught me "There's more'n one way to skin a cat".

X Traindriver Art


----------



## ricPe

Citizen CB5860-86E









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

This









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Squirrel Murphy said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice best thing ever for the gshock aficionados...I have one also...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

JCG and Taipei arrived this afternoon:


----------



## London006

This was delivered on Saturday, I do like the depth and texture of the dial


----------



## Servus

To wear the red I think I'm a coward.


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> JCG and Taipei arrived this afternoon:





London006 said:


> This was delivered on Saturday, I do like the depth and texture of the dial
> 
> View attachment 14564813
> 
> 
> View attachment 14564815


Congrats guys!! :-!b-)|> Wear them in good health!! |>


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Irf

1000g arrived today


----------



## Phreddo

Just got a GA-2000 because I wanted something in white.

The size is VERY close to the GA-2100.

I wasn't interested in the 2000, except this one has a more functional positive sub-display.







View attachment 14567951








Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

My Walter came today!
https://uploads.tapatalk-
cdn.com/20191022/44c1a87095820d61d686938a30cfef09.jpg








All set up!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Wanderer16 said:


> My Walter came today!
> https://uploads.tapatalk-
> cdn.com/20191022/44c1a87095820d61d686938a30cfef09.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All set up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one has a smooth retro vibe to it. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 11/10/2019
















































































Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 11/10/2019


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 11/10/2019
> 
> View attachment 14568555
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568559
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568561
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568565
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568569
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568571
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568577
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568783
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 11/10/2019


Really nice froggy there, hope it brings a lot of pleasure @JustAbe

Also nice pick up @Wanderer16 enjoy


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Really nice froggy there, hope it brings a lot of pleasure @JustAbe


Thanks @Dxnnis!!  Hope you are tempted enough |>


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Thanks @Dxnnis!!  Hope you are tempted enough |>


Always tempted but the money is another story, just happy to be a cheap collector lol


----------



## nkwatchy

JustAbe said:


> Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 11/10/2019
> 
> View attachment 14568555
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568559
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568561
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568565
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568569
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568571
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568577
> 
> 
> View attachment 14568783
> 
> Casio G-Shock GWF-D1000ARR-1JR x Antarctic Research ROV Frogman 11/10/2019


So tempted by that, particularly after having my Gold Tornado Froggy stolen in transit.

Looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## felixgogo

I'm very pleased to find one of these - and fitted with a deployment clasp -


----------



## Irf

Men in Purple and Kermit frogs arrived today:


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> Men in Purple and Kermit frogs arrived today:


Great pieces @Irf!! Congratulations :-!b-)|> Wear them in good health!!


----------



## JustAbe

Just got another package at the office!!! I am not opening it here, stay tuned. Any guesses? I wonder if anyone can predict it, clues in the past....;-):-d









:-s


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> Just got another package at the office!!! I am not opening it here, stay tuned. Any guesses? I wonder if anyone can predict it, clues in the past....;-):-d
> 
> View attachment 14570295
> 
> 
> :-s


Another ARR?!!!??!??


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

JustAbe said:


> Just got another package at the office!!! I am not opening it here, stay tuned. Any guesses? I wonder if anyone can predict it, clues in the past....;-):-d
> 
> View attachment 14570295
> 
> 
> :-s


i thought you got your ARR Frogman already and if you did...this one is either another one or it's probably a titanium square lmao

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

Another new arrival.
























GW-6900

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

JustAbe said:


> Just got another package at the office!!! I am not opening it here, stay tuned. Any guesses? I wonder if anyone can predict it, clues in the past....;-):-d
> 
> View attachment 14570295
> 
> 
> :-s


The suspense is killing us. Every WRUW a new watch, you're on a roll, man!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Always tempted but the money is another story, just happy to be a cheap collector lol


@Dxnnis there is no such thing as a cheap collector!!! You are a specialist, it is the love of the pieces, how they make you feel and how to make them your own and not their price that matters!! Enjoy your collection |>|>|>


----------



## JustAbe

nkwatchy said:


> So tempted by that, particularly after having my Gold Tornado Froggy stolen in transit.
> 
> Looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


@nkwatchy sorry to hear of your loss!! Thanks..


----------



## JustAbe

Cowboy Bebop said:


> i thought you got your ARR Frogman already and if you did...this one is either another one or it's probably a titanium square lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


@Cowboy Bebop unfortunately neither :-d


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> @Dxnnis there is no such thing as a cheap collector!!! You are a specialist, it is the love of the pieces, how they make you feel and how to make them your own and not their price that matters!! Enjoy your collection |>|>|>


Wise words, thank you JustAbe


----------



## memento_mori

Absolut beautiful frogmen, especially the purple one. Congratulations!


----------



## JustAbe

My second Gulfmaster!! :-! This GWN-Q1000K-7AJR Gulfmaster is so shiny, it's almost impossible to photograph  Thanks guys for advice in August!!! ;-)








































GWN-Q1000K-7AJR collaboration with I.C.E.R.C. (International Cetacean Education Research Center) "Love The Sea and The Earth" 06/2017 Gulfmaster


----------



## JustAbe

Miklos86 said:


> The suspense is killing us. Every WRUW a new watch, you're on a roll, man!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Sorry @Miklos86 just a little suspense!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d Voila!!! Gulfmaster - but you guys are giving me ideas and I'm going over budget for 2019 ;-) I need to talk to my insider :think: :-!


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> My second Gulfmaster!! :-! This GWN-Q1000K-7AJR Gulfmaster is so shiny, it's almost impossible to photograph  Thanks guys for advice in August!!! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14571185
> 
> 
> GWN-Q1000K-7AJR collaboration with I.C.E.R.C. (International Cetacean Education Research Center) "Love The Sea and The Earth" 06/2017 Gulfmaster


Niiiiiice. Man, between you and IRF, there ain't nothin' left for the rest of us! :-d

Beautiful piece, enjoy it! |>


----------



## yankeexpress

GWX-5700SS









Skipper likes it too


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Niiiiiice. Man, between you and IRF, there ain't nothin' left for the rest of us! :-d
> 
> Beautiful piece, enjoy it! |>


:-d:-d:-d:-d My sentiment exactly @kubr1ck!!!! :-d:-d:-d:-d But @Irf is tough to beat, he has got some sick pieces, and he is fast, I feel sorry for his mailman :-!b-)|>
Thanks for the comment and approval but I've been looking long and hard for this pristine specimen o|

I am still looking for your Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000MCA-1A |>|>|> You guys got to them early ;-):-!b-)|> So you are the one's that didn't leave any for us poor newbies. 
My best bro, keep 'em pics comin' :-!


----------



## JustAbe

yankeexpress said:


> GWX-5700SS


Nice @yankeexpress!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy


----------



## Wanderer16

yankeexpress said:


> GWX-5700SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skipper likes it too


Very nice!! Congrats and yes your buddy seems as happy as you with the new G!


----------



## Toothbras

tdinut said:


> I saw someone post a GA-2100 and until I saw the photo, didn't think much of it. The photos were beautiful and I had to get one.
> 
> This is mine - it came today. I freaking love it. I can't stop. Please don't help me. ?


Where did you order this from? Seems like every seller online is sold out


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> My second Gulfmaster!! :-! This GWN-Q1000K-7AJR Gulfmaster is so shiny, it's almost impossible to photograph  Thanks guys for advice in August!!! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14571183
> 
> 
> View attachment 14571181
> 
> 
> View attachment 14571185
> 
> 
> View attachment 14571187
> 
> 
> View attachment 14571189
> 
> GWN-Q1000K-7AJR collaboration with I.C.E.R.C. (International Cetacean Education Research Center) "Love The Sea and The Earth" 06/2017 Gulfmaster


Wow I love it! Been tempted by it for a while but the price over here is very high 

Seeing your photos is making me think twice now!


----------



## felixgogo

This is absolutely, absolutely my last square.........really it is.


----------



## JustAbe

felixgogo said:


> This is absolutely, absolutely my last square.........really it is.
> 
> View attachment 14572317


Ya right!!!!!!! Dream on. Nice one @felixgogo, enjoy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hasaf

I just got a 5610 from Amazon. It appears that it is an EU version.

There were some complaints online that it didn't come with the metal box. Mine did have the metal box. The only annoyance is that the Daylight Savings Time Callender seems to be off. I had to turn it on manually.

My intent for it is to get one of the aftermarket bronze cases. I already have one on order.


----------



## Wanderer16

Mail call!








I got mail, I got mail
























I know I have been on a tear, unusual for me, let's hope it's over for a spell. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf

I just got a 5610 from Amazon. It appears that it is an EU version.

There were some complaints online that it didn't come with the metal box. Mine did have the metal box. The only annoyance is that the Daylight Savings Time Callender seems to be off. I had to turn it on manually.

My intent for it is to get one of the aftermarket bronze cases. I already have one on order.


----------



## GaryK30

Hasaf said:


> I just got a 5610 from Amazon. It appears that it is an EU version.
> 
> There were some complaints online that it didn't come with the metal box. Mine did have the metal box. The only annoyance is that the Daylight Savings Time Callender seems to be off. I had to turn it on manually.
> 
> My intent for it is to get one of the aftermarket bronze cases. I already have one on order.


The GW-M5610 doesn't have a DST calendar. It gets the DST status from the time signal, WWVB in your case.


----------



## JustAbe

Wanderer16 said:


> Mail call, I got mail, I got mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been on a tear, unusual for me, let's hope it's over for a spell. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats @Wanderer16!!! Bloody Marys are on you!!! :-!b-)|> Wear it in good health.


----------



## Rammus

Received yesterday


----------



## Maddog1970

......a tear indeed.

Mail man has a little something for me today, 1 of 3 incoming that will round out 2019........funny, but the one today was ordered after the other 2!

Pics to follow soon!


----------



## JustAbe

Rammus said:


> Received yesterday


Love Jellies @Rammus!!! So of course my opinion is biased, Amazing, Lovely, Awesome, Sick piece, congrats!!! :-!b-)|> Wear it in good health.


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

felixgogo said:


> This is absolutely, absolutely my last square.........really it is.


It always is. ;-)


Rammus said:


> Received yesterday


Just when I was resisting the temptation last night to pull the trigger.  Enjoy it!


----------



## Arunkulfi

Croak croak ?



tdinut said:


> I saw someone post a GA-2100 and until I saw the photo, didn't think much of it. The photos were beautiful and I had to get one.
> 
> This is mine - it came today. I freaking love it. I can't stop. Please don't help me. ?


----------



## TC.1

Never bought a Gshock before until this week, which I purchased:

GA-2000E-4ER
and
GW-7900-1ER

Off on watchgecko.com to look for a new strap for the GA-2000E-4ER


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

TC.1 said:


> Off on watchgecko.com to look for a new strap for the GA-2000E-4ER


Don't like the red?


----------



## TC.1

Kugelhagelfisch said:


> Don't like the red?


Not keen on it. I do like the black rubber and the green nylon straps that come with it, but also I just want to have a look about for a new strap!


----------



## Flopi81

Casio G-shock GW-B5600BC








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lolo96706

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Maddog1970 said:


> ......a tear indeed.
> 
> Mail man has a little something for me today, 1 of 3 incoming that will round out 2019........funny, but the one today was ordered before the other 2!
> 
> Pics to follow soon!


Thank you very much JustAbe


----------



## Rammus

Kugelhagelfisch said:


> Just when I was resisting the temptation last night to pull the trigger.  Enjoy it!


Sorry Kugelhagelfisch :roll::-d:-d


----------



## Dxnnis

Wanderer16 said:


> Mail call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got mail, I got mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have been on a tear, unusual for me, let's hope it's over for a spell. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks real nice @Wanderer16 enjoy it


----------



## Maddog1970

New frog has landed.....


----------



## kubr1ck

Forgive me for this un-Shocking, my friends, but had to share this pick-up. I've been a big fan of Citizen's Promaster line long before I got into Gs, so when they announced three new models (land, air, sea) to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Promaster series (since 1989) earlier this year, I knew I had to pounce on one of them.

I chose the *Satellite Wave GPS CC7015-55E*. Duratect MRK & DLC-coated Super Titanium, sapphire crystal over a very cool multi-level dial (a clear crystal layer separates the hour hand from the minute & second hands), Eco-Drive, GPS. At 47mm it is a beast of a watch with quite possibly the busiest dial ever designed, but come on now, it has ground-to-air emergency codes printed on the outer bezel! :-d


----------



## James142

Maddog1970 said:


> New frog has landed.....
> 
> View attachment 14574605


That's a beautiful colorway.

Congrats!


----------



## bratz

New frogman is indeed beautiful. Just wished it didnt have a blob in the middle of LCD when light is on


----------



## Irf

Indigoskin arrived today. Looks like it's a Thailand only model:


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me for this un-Shocking, my friends, but had to share this pick-up. I've been a big fan of Citizen's Promaster line long before I got into Gs, so when they announced three new models (land, air, sea) to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Promaster series (since 1989) earlier this year, I knew I had to pounce on one of them.
> 
> I chose the *Satellite Wave GPS CC7015-55E*. Duratect MRK & DLC-coated Super Titanium, sapphire crystal over a very cool multi-level dial (a clear crystal layer separates the hour hand from the minute & second hands), Eco-Drive, GPS. At 47mm it is a beast of a watch with quite possibly the busiest dial ever designed, but come on now, it has ground-to-air emergency codes printed on the outer bezel! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14574771
> 
> 
> View attachment 14574773
> 
> 
> View attachment 14574775


Man, how cool is that dial. One would probably never use anything on that dial - guess pilots have most of that stuff memorized - but it looks quite professional. Plus people rave about the durability of Citizen's Duratect coating.

Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin




----------



## JustAbe

Maddog1970 said:


> New frog has landed.....
> 
> View attachment 14574605
> View attachment 14574607


That was some leap all the way from the land of the rising sun @Maddog1970!! Glad it landed safely, amazing awesome sick FROG!! Wear it and enjoy it in good health :-!b-)|>


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me for this un-Shocking, my friends, but had to share this pick-up. I've been a big fan of Citizen's Promaster line long before I got into Gs, so when they announced three new models (land, air, sea) to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Promaster series (since 1989) earlier this year, I knew I had to pounce on one of them.
> 
> I chose the *Satellite Wave GPS CC7015-55E*. Duratect MRK & DLC-coated Super Titanium, sapphire crystal over a very cool multi-level dial (a clear crystal layer separates the hour hand from the minute & second hands), Eco-Drive, GPS. At 47mm it is a beast of a watch with quite possibly the busiest dial ever designed, but come on now, it has ground-to-air emergency codes printed on the outer bezel! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14574773


Loving the Gunmetal/Orange colorway (reminds me of a GWN I've seen somwhere recently ;-)), side crown and gorgeous metal band @kubr1ck!!! The dial is so complex and adds to the overall theme, just perfect. Enjoy it and wear it in good health :-!b-)|> Sub-100 just adds icing on the cake |>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> Indigoskin arrived today. Looks like it's a Thailand only model:


Never seen this one before @Irf!!! Awesome colorway, love the back-plate, resin band holder and definitely unique!!!! :-!b-)|> Keep 'em coming bro, enjoy it and wear it in the best of health |>|>|>|>|>


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> Never seen this one before @Irf!!! Awesome colorway, love the back-plate, resin band holder and definitely unique!!!! :-!b-)|> Keep 'em coming bro, enjoy it and wear it in the best of health |>|>|>|>|>


The watch is pretty average apart from the strap. But the box is amazing!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me for this un-Shocking, my friends, but had to share this pick-up. I've been a big fan of Citizen's Promaster line long before I got into Gs, so when they announced three new models (land, air, sea) to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Promaster series (since 1989) earlier this year, I knew I had to pounce on one of them.
> 
> I chose the *Satellite Wave GPS CC7015-55E*. Duratect MRK & DLC-coated Super Titanium, sapphire crystal over a very cool multi-level dial (a clear crystal layer separates the hour hand from the minute & second hands), Eco-Drive, GPS. At 47mm it is a beast of a watch with quite possibly the busiest dial ever designed, but come on now, it has ground-to-air emergency codes printed on the outer bezel! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14574771
> 
> 
> View attachment 14574773
> 
> 
> View attachment 14574775


Very cool, Kubr1ck, congrats!!! :-!:-!

I myself was thinking "what a busy dial!" when I read that very thing in your post. :-d And you're right, the "Ground-to-Air Visual Signal Codes" on the bezel make up for all of that. ;-):-d As a guy with some education in the Telecom arena, that's just a pretty cool thing to me. 

Cool watch, looks great, and enjoy!! b-):-! Now you've made me want to look up these anniversary models, which somehow I did not previously hear about... :-d


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch

kubr1ck said:


> At 47mm it is a beast of a watch with quite possibly the busiest dial ever designed, but come on now, it has ground-to-air emergency codes printed on the outer bezel! :-d


Busy is an understatement. It's absolutely plastered...I love it!


----------



## Wanderer16

Irf said:


> Indigoskin arrived today. Looks like it's a Thailand only model:


Very nice!! A very unique G!!


----------



## andyahs

Arrived


----------



## cbob1912

My first square:


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive me for this un-Shocking, my friends, but had to share this pick-up. I've been a big fan of Citizen's Promaster line long before I got into Gs, so when they announced three new models (land, air, sea) to celebrate the 30th anniversary of the Promaster series (since 1989) earlier this year, I knew I had to pounce on one of them.
> 
> I chose the *Satellite Wave GPS CC7015-55E*. Duratect MRK & DLC-coated Super Titanium, sapphire crystal over a very cool multi-level dial (a clear crystal layer separates the hour hand from the minute & second hands), Eco-Drive, GPS. At 47mm it is a beast of a watch with quite possibly the busiest dial ever designed, but come on now, it has ground-to-air emergency codes printed on the outer bezel! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14574771


LOL Well thanks to you, Kubr1ck, I have this Altichron incoming! :-d:-d While the anniversary Altichron looks very nice and is Ti (and DLC) vs. SS, I could not justify paying nearly 3x the cost for it, at this time. But this one looks pretty cool, too!

Somehow, to-date I have overlooked the Altichrons completely... Never had any idea that Citizen made a watch that will show altitude and compass direction in analog form! :-! So gotta try this out!! :-d:-d

Thanks for the tip Kubr1ck on the anniversary models. Otherwise I might never have looked into these. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Very cool, Kubr1ck, congrats!!! :-!:-!
> 
> I myself was thinking "what a busy dial!" when I read that very thing in your post. :-d And you're right, the "Ground-to-Air Visual Signal Codes" on the bezel make up for all of that. ;-):-d As a guy with some education in the Telecom arena, that's just a pretty cool thing to me.
> 
> Cool watch, looks great, and enjoy!! b-):-! Now you've made me want to look up these anniversary models, which somehow I did not previously hear about... :-d


Thanks man. Here's a link that showcases the three models at Basel: https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/promaster/topics/baselworld_2019/index.html

I've handled the Aqualand in person and it is a stunning watch, may pick one up before they disappear. The Altichron however has been a bit more elusive. Can't seem to find one in the flesh.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL Well thanks to you, Kubr1ck, I have this Altichron incoming! :-d:-d While the anniversary Altichron looks very nice and is Ti (and DLC) vs. SS, I could not justify paying nearly 3x the cost for it, at this time. But this one looks pretty cool, too!
> 
> Somehow, to-date I have overlooked the Altichrons completely... Never had any idea that Citizen made a watch that will show altitude and compass direction in analog form! :-! So gotta try this out!! :-d:-d
> 
> Thanks for the tip Kubr1ck on the anniversary models. Otherwise I might never have looked into these. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14576129


Haha I think we posted at the same time. That looks great. Congrats!


----------



## cbob1912

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL Well thanks to you, Kubr1ck, I have this Altichron incoming! :-d:-d While the anniversary Altichron looks very nice and is Ti (and DLC) vs. SS, I could not justify paying nearly 3x the cost for it, at this time. But this one looks pretty cool, too!
> 
> Somehow, to-date I have overlooked the Altichrons completely... Never had any idea that Citizen made a watch that will show altitude and compass direction in analog form! :-! So gotta try this out!! :-d:-d
> 
> Thanks for the tip Kubr1ck on the anniversary models. Otherwise I might never have looked into these. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14576129


where did you get yours at? i was looking at the same model but in green last night. Jomashop has it for $269 but only in black.


----------



## Time4Playnow

cbob1912 said:


> where did you get yours at? i was looking at the same model but in green last night. Jomashop has it for $269 but only in black.


Ebay..


----------



## Miklos86

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL Well thanks to you, Kubr1ck, I have this Altichron incoming! :-d:-d While the anniversary Altichron looks very nice and is Ti (and DLC) vs. SS, I could not justify paying nearly 3x the cost for it, at this time. But this one looks pretty cool, too!
> 
> Somehow, to-date I have overlooked the Altichrons completely... Never had any idea that Citizen made a watch that will show altitude and compass direction in analog form! :-! So gotta try this out!! :-d:-d
> 
> Thanks for the tip Kubr1ck on the anniversary models. Otherwise I might never have looked into these. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14576129


The thing should be as tough as a Protrek and the price is surprisingly fair. Looks great, can't wait to see your wrist-shots!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3




----------



## kenls

Was in town earlier and visited TKMaxx. Found this and couldn't pass it by. Not a "G". But bagged it for a decent £130 (£300 rrp) BN0217-02E


----------



## JustAbe

kenls said:


> Was in town earlier and visited TKMaxx. Found this and couldn't pass it by. Not a "G". But bagged it for a decent £130 (£300 rrp) BN0217-02E
> 
> View attachment 14577977


Nice catch @kenls!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|>


----------



## kenls

JustAbe said:


> Nice catch @kenls!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|>


Cheers JustAbe. My first Citizen too.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Was in town earlier and visited TKMaxx. Found this and couldn't pass it by. Not a "G". But bagged it for a decent £130 (£300 rrp) BN0217-02E
> 
> View attachment 14577977


Nice new addition Ken hope it brings a lot of pleasure


----------



## Dxnnis

Double post GRRR


----------



## Socom

GW-5600AR


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Nice new addition Ken hope it brings a lot of pleasure


Cheers Dxnnis.


----------



## fnhpwr1

Just landed today. Should have pulled the trigger on it months ago.


----------



## CC

Picked up a couple of Froggies this week...


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Picked up a couple of Froggies this week...
> 
> View attachment 14579147
> 
> 
> View attachment 14579149
> 
> 
> View attachment 14579153


I thought I'd picked one up as well for £765 off Casio that was including a 10% discount but when I clicked pay, order couldn't be confirmed that was because I was just beaten to the last one by the looks of it!


----------



## CC

FreakyCas said:


> I thought I'd picked one up as well for £765 off Casio that was including a 10% discount but when I clicked pay, order couldn't be confirmed that was because I was just beaten to the last one by the looks of it!


Their site is messed up. It was showing 3 in stock but when you added to basket it had a 'Not enough stock' error.
No stock now but they're getting a few more next month, single figures then that's it.

Unlike most, this is a truly limited piece.
Even Japanese AD's only got one each, so I've heard.


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Their site is messed up. It was showing 3 in stock but when you added to basket it had a 'Not enough stock' error.
> No stock now but they're getting a few more next month, single figures then that's it.
> 
> Unlike most, this is a truly limited piece.
> Even Japanese AD's only got one each, so I've heard.


How reliable is your information with regards to next month and only single figures?


----------



## CC

FreakyCas said:


> How reliable is your information with regards to next month and only single figures?


100% Straight from source. I'm on first name basis with Casio UK ;-)


----------



## flydiver

5610, first square model I've owned.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

CC said:


> Picked up a couple of Froggies this week...
> 
> View attachment 14579149


Congrats @CC!!!! Awesome pick, enjoy and wear it in good health :-!b-)|>


----------



## canonite

flydiver said:


> 5610, first square model I've owned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Hope to get mine before 6/11 .. ordered from the rainforest..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wanderer16

canonite said:


> Hope to get mine before 6/11 .. ordered from the rainforest..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats to you and @flydiver your gonna like the 5610. Still my favorite Gshock so far!!


----------



## canonite

eyeing the gwg1000 too tho..


----------



## flydiver

Wanderer16 said:


> Congrats to you and @flydiver your gonna like the 5610. Still my favorite Gshock so far!!


Definitely the best wearing gshock I have owned. I really want to get a frogman and a ga2100 though

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

Gulfmaster ICERC:


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> Gulfmaster ICERC:


Congrats @Irf!!!! Sweet Gulfmaster ICERC :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|>


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @Irf!!!! Sweet Gulfmaster ICERC :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|>


It's your fault


----------



## Irf

G Shock Carnival arrived today too. Decided to take a video to show the packaging. Watch is based on the DW-6900 series and is a Thailand only model. Part of the "The Ultimate Tough Match" series:


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

GW-M5630E


----------



## JustAbe

yankeexpress said:


> GW-M5630E


Nice Congrats @yankeexpress!! Wear them in good health :-!b-)|>


----------



## London006

Frogman ARR

Beautiful colour combination


----------



## Dxnnis

That's a real beauty @London006 hope it brings a lot of pleasure


----------



## CC

GWG-1000 Red Rescue on eBay 'Brand new never worn'.

Pictures were a bit crap so asked for clearer examples...









Decided against it!

o| o| o| o| o|


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> GWG-1000 Red Rescue on eBay 'Brand new never worn'.
> 
> Pictures were a bit crap so asked for clearer examples...
> 
> View attachment 14583359
> 
> 
> Decided against it!
> 
> o| o| o| o| o|


The joys of eBay!
It always amazes me sellers perception of condition and how they can vary quite considerably!


----------



## CC

Update: 'It's been worn a couple of times around the house. Never outside so still new'.

:roll:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> GWG-1000 Red Rescue on eBay 'Brand new never worn'.
> 
> Pictures were a bit crap so asked for clearer examples...
> 
> View attachment 14583359
> 
> 
> Decided against it!
> 
> o| o| o| o| o|


That looks like it went through an anointment to say it was never worn...lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Update: 'It's been worn a couple of times around the house. Never outside so still new'.
> 
> :roll:


Of course it is!!o|


----------



## Time4Playnow

FreakyCas said:


> The joys of eBay!
> It always amazes me sellers perception of condition and how they can vary quite considerably!


Yes, sellers' perceptions of the condition of watches does vary. But in this case, IMO that's nothing more than a flat-out LIE. I could understand receiving a new watch, trying it on your wrist ONCE, not liking it, putting it back, and calling it brand-new. (AND mentioning that in your listing) But that's it. Once you start wearing it for any length of time at all, around the house, or whereever, it's no longer new.

He's simply trying to get the extra money for selling a "new" watch, when in fact it's not new at all. Personally if I were interested in the watch and found that out, I'd report him for a false listing.


----------



## jskibo

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, sellers' perceptions of the condition of watches does vary. But in this case, IMO that's nothing more than a flat-out LIE. I could understand receiving a new watch, trying it on your wrist ONCE, not liking it, putting it back, and calling it brand-new. (AND mentioning that in your listing) But that's it. Once you start wearing it for any length of time at all, around the house, or whereever, it's no longer new.
> 
> He's simply trying to get the extra money for selling a "new" watch, when in fact it's not new at all. Personally if I were interested in the watch and found that out, I'd report him for a false listing.


Selling no joy either.

Had a few up with plastic wrap still on them, keeper etc....

"Are you sure its new?" 
"Where's the plastic bag that goes around it?"
"How can I be sure its new?" ----- You can't, please buy from someone else


----------



## canonite

No more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FreakyCas

This arrived earlier!


----------



## FreakyCas

This arrived earlier!

View attachment 14585395


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

The Frogman Antarctic Research Rover edition...it's really nice in person.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The Frogman Antarctic Research Rover edition...it's really nice in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats @Cowboy Bebop!!! Enjoy and wear it in good health :-!b-)|> so cool


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Well, the titanium camo is out of the question, but this is satisfying enough. The strap is very comfortable. It feels like the softer resin on the gw-b5600's, but appears to be a bit thicker.


----------



## yankeexpress

Saw this bezel and band on Ali while looking at the metal bezels. Then I scored a low-priced Rangeman in eBay that had a damaged bezel. Turns out it still had the plastic on the keeper, so it is new enough inside the bezel.





Used both keepers, the metal from the OEm band and the new clear silicone outside it. Works well on my 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Not a G, but...still a pretty cool watch. Citizen Altichron Eco-drive, with analog compass and altimeter that measures up to 32,000 feet. I only wish it also had a baro...since I use that quite a bit. (makes me appreciate my triple sensor Casios even more..) It's a beautiful watch with a substantial SS case. My only minor criticism is that the strap could be longer. I'm usually on the 3rd hole from the end. There was no need for Citizen to make the strap so short. But it's still wearable, and very comfortable overall. ;-)


----------



## Dxnnis

All these awesome new watches lately and its not even Christmas yet lol


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Not a G, but...still a pretty cool watch. Citizen Altichron Eco-drive, with analog compass and altimeter that measures up to 32,000 feet. I only wish it also had a baro...since I use that quite a bit. (makes me appreciate my triple sensor Casios even more..) It's a beautiful watch with a substantial SS case. My only minor criticism is that the strap could be longer. I'm usually on the 3rd hole from the end. There was no need for Citizen to make the strap so short. But it's still wearable, and very comfortable overall. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14588735


Man, that looks really great on you, T4P. The colorway just works on your wrist. Love the metallic bronze bezel and deep dish dial.

Funny enough, on my bracelet Promaster I also noticed that Citizen didn't provide many extra links. I have a 7-inch wrist and there is literally only one extra link after I sized it for my wrist. Anyone with a 7.5-inch+ wrist would have a tough time with that I think!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Man, that looks really great on you, T4P. The colorway just works on your wrist. Love the metallic bronze bezel and deep dish dial.
> 
> Funny enough, on my bracelet Promaster I also noticed that Citizen didn't provide many extra links. I have a 7-inch wrist and there is literally only one extra link after I sized it for my wrist. Anyone with a 7.5-inch+ wrist would have a tough time with that I think!


Thanks man! Yeah I like the looks of this watch a lot. The bronze bezel is killer. And nice that they included some matching brown coloring on the strap too. :-!

I had to calibrate the compass and baro upon receiving it, but that was easy. Citizen provides online videos on how to do that.

FWIW, I've found that Citizen will probably send you 2-3 extra band links if you call and ask. Once I got a titanium Citizen diver that was missing a link, and so I don't think I had any extra links at all for it, which concerned me if I ever wanted to sell the watch (and I eventually did). I called Citizen and they sent me 2 or 3 links for either no charge or a very minimal charge. I love Citizen's customer service!


----------



## Irf

Three incoming today

Nolanolee, Rukkit and 8200 Men in Black:


----------



## Dxnnis

Irf said:


> Three incoming today
> 
> Nolanolee, Rukkit and 8200 Men in Black:


Nice additions @Irf, enjoy mate


----------



## JustAbe

Thank you @Dxnnis!! Nice Heritage Square :-! I love the legibility of the negative display |>
























Casio G- Shock DW-5600HR-1


----------



## JustAbe

Thank you @judg69!!! b-) I like this one two :-d Enablers o|








Casio G-Shock DW-D5500BB-1


----------



## Dxnnis

Your very welcome Abe, lol


----------



## Time4Playnow

So, I received a new Citizen Altichron a few days ago, and was looking up something about it on Citizen's website....

Then, I spied a menu bar at the top, and one area said "Limited Editions." (I'm a sucker for those!). ;-)

I spied this one, a Spiderman Eco-drive LE, and was basically immediately smitten with it. Funny though, I'm not even a comic book fan, though I've seen most of those movies. So, it's on the way. It will be my only watch that I can say is oriented toward pop culture. ;-)

My Spidey-senses tell me that I should have it within the next week... :-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> Thank you @judg69!!! b-) I like this one two :-d Enablers o|
> 
> View attachment 14590585
> 
> Casio G-Shock DW-D5500BB-1


Man, you must live next to a G-SHOCK boutique, as it boggles the mind how quickly you take delivery of pieces you like. :-d I've always liked these retro-looking squares, which remind me of the Atari / Commodore 64 tech era of the early 80s. |>



Time4Playnow said:


> So, I received a new Citizen Altichron a few days ago, and was looking up something about it on Citizen's website....
> 
> Then, I spied a menu bar at the top, and one area said "Limited Editions." (I'm a sucker for those!). ;-)
> 
> I spied this one, a Spiderman Eco-drive LE, and was basically immediately smitten with it. Funny though, I'm not even a comic book fan, though I've seen most of those movies. So, it's on the way. It will be my only watch that I can say is oriented toward pop culture. ;-)
> 
> My Spidey-senses tell me that I should have it within the next week... :-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 14592167


Now this one I definitely could not have predicted, lol. Very fun and cool watch. Makes me nostalgic for my youth (whenever the hell that was). Love how the bezel is shaped like a web! Enjoy it!


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Man, you must live next to a G-SHOCK boutique, as it boggles the mind how quickly you take delivery of pieces you like. :-d I've always liked these retro-looking squares, which remind me of the Atari / Commodore 64 tech era of the early 80s. |>
> 
> LOL @kubr1ck, close but not that close ;-) I love the throwback too


----------



## James142

Finally got a metal square after holding off all this time. The original releases were not quite my cup of tea, but this one is just the ticket. It's awesome! I like it. The module is a nice upgrade to the old 5000/5610 one I'm used to.

I still love my GW-5000, but I can tell that this one is going to get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Uhm, yeah a couple more. Haha I bought these before my hike today.


----------



## Dan GSR

James142 said:


> I still love my GW-5000, but I can tell that this one is going to get a lot of wrist time.


I sold my GW5000, the GMWB5000 is so much better


----------



## James142

Dan GSR said:


> I sold my GW5000, the GMWB5000 is so much better


I can relate. For me, the 5000 is still an awesome piece, and I'll probably keep it. It's the 5610 that's looking a bit questionable.


----------



## Steelerswit

just picked this set up at a real bargain.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> just picked this set up at a real bargain.
> 
> View attachment 14597069
> 
> 
> View attachment 14597071


Great watch love the colours on this one Ots just a dam shame about the bag with that  stain in the corner


----------



## Steelerswit

Drunken_Munki said:


> Great watch love the colours on this one Ots just a dam shame about the bag with that  stain in the corner


that ****e bag will go nice with these~~


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> that ****e bag will go nice with these~~


The bag is fine, i like the colour red. It's just that yellow thing in the corner. 
image is broke


----------



## Steelerswit

Drunken_Munki said:


> The bag is fine, i like the colour red. It's just that yellow thing in the corner.
> image is broke


check again~


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> check again~


That will look spot on with the 2 Pininfarina GE-2000's mate  now you need a little model car in the middle great choice


----------



## Steelerswit

Drunken_Munki said:


> That will look spot on with the 2 Pininfarina GE-2000's mate  now you need a little model car in the middle great choice


I'll have to check around... LOL

Want to hear the sick part? The bag sells for $100usd, the G currently 100-150 online and not sure about the foster grants, but I got the lot for 40.77 shipped.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> I'll have to check around... LOL
> 
> Want to hear the sick part? The bag sells for $100usd, the G currently 100-150 online and not sure about the foster grants, but I got the lot for 40.77 shipped.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Congratulations mate you got your self a great score there. I do know anything with Ferrari on it sells for big money normally.


----------



## Steelerswit

I bid with an hour left and figured I'd get out bid quickly. Closed the window and went back to binge watching the Hunger Games. I got an email later telling me I won. Basically shocked, but I can live with it. 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> I bid with an hour left and figured I'd get out bid quickly. Closed the window and went back to binge watching the Hunger Games. I got an email later telling me I won. Basically shocked, but I can live with it.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


I love auctions like that, the cheeky little bid, the one you never expect to win. I haven't been on ebay for a while and done that, due to a few of my most recent watch purchases.


----------



## Steelerswit

Drunken_Munki said:


> I love auctions like that, the cheeky little bid, the one you never expect to win. I haven't been on ebay for a while and done that, due to a few of my most recent watch purchases.


Wasn't fleabay, another site I hunt on.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Steelerswit said:


> Wasn't fleabay, another site I hunt on.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Even better then i'm actually telling a fib 2 days ago i put a sniper bid on another site i use, it was for another bezel, I have a NOS on this watch and i also have a spare one, but when i saw it i had to so because of winning this auction i now have 2 spares


----------



## TC.1

TC.1 said:


> Never bought a Gshock before until this week, which I purchased:
> 
> GA-2000E-4ER
> and
> GW-7900-1ER
> 
> Off on watchgecko.com to look for a new strap for the GA-2000E-4ER


And now I've just oredered GG-1000-1AER


----------



## Dxnnis

Oh dear @TC.1, slippery slope already lol


----------



## Prdrers

Just arrived... 5600BBM-2. Got it at a good discount thanks to the "Casio Deal" thread ( thanks @GaryK30 ).First impressions: I really like the fit with this style band as opposed to the typical 5600 style. It sits much more squarely on my wrist. Legibility is decent, but not great indoors. It's much better outside in the sunlight. Overall I'm happy with it. I like that it came in a tin and not on a stand, too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Prdrers said:


> Just arrived... 5600BBM-2. Got it at a good discount thanks to the "Casio Deal" thread ( thanks @GaryK30 ).First impressions: I really like the fit with this style band as opposed to the typical 5600 style. It sits much more squarely on my wrist. Legibility is decent, but not great indoors. It's much better outside in the sunlight. Overall I'm happy with it. I like that it came in a tin and not on a stand, too.


a little PD blue is nice. i see this becoming a daily work watch for you, as a 5600C was mine for oh, too long.


----------



## Maddog1970

2nd to last purchase for a while, well according to the little voice in my head!

These g-Lides have an interesting module, not only with the moon/tide, but also the funky multi tmr!

Gwx 5600c









May end up switching my red b5600 Bluetooth module into this resin, and this module into metal.....we will see!


----------



## Prdrers

Steelerswit said:


> a little PD blue is nice. i see this becoming a daily work watch for you, as a 5600C was mine for oh, too long.


It's a possibility for sure. I'm trying to get in a habit of wearing different watches for different activities. I have a tendency to get stuck on one. I need a Mr. Rogers approach to watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Prdrers said:


> It's a possibility for sure. I'm trying to get in a habit of wearing different watches for different activities. I have a tendency to get stuck on one. I need a Mr. Rogers approach to watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean wearing a sweater to cover the USMC tats and actually a stone cold sniper?

I can relate. Mos, 0321 0317.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Irf

GW-200Z Final Frogman:


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> GW-200Z Final Frogman:


Congrats @Irf!!! :-!b-)|> I thought you were done with the vintage frogs, amazing, enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|>


----------



## Speedsterescu

AW571 Gaussman, BNIB...









Trimis de pe al meu POT-LX1 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## TC.1

Dxnnis said:


> Oh dear @TC.1, slippery slope already lol


I know.. I know..! Ideally I'd just like a GW-9400, but I don't want to pay the additional £25 import charges when using CreationWatches, and I don't trust sellers on eBay


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @Irf!!! :-!b-)|> I thought you were done with the vintage frogs, amazing, enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|>


I think this will be the last one. Older ones are hard to find in good condition and technology has moved forwards so much it makes many of the older ones obsolete even in a decent collection.

ARR and Gorillaz arriving 20th November. Then will start a cull lol!


----------



## Dxnnis

TC.1 said:


> I know.. I know..! Ideally I'd just like a GW-9400, but I don't want to pay the additional £25 import charges when using CreationWatches, and I don't trust sellers on eBay


Never had an issue with eBay but I do always check all there activity and feedback first


----------



## TC.1

Dxnnis said:


> Never had an issue with eBay but I do always check all there activity and feedback first


I'm new to Gshock so absolutely no good at being able to spot a fake one. Might have a look about later but I get my mudmaster today so in no rush!


----------



## Prdrers

TC.1 said:


> I know.. I know..! Ideally I'd just like a GW-9400, but I don't want to pay the additional £25 import charges when using CreationWatches, and I don't trust sellers on eBay


I'm certain if you reach out to the forum someone could recommend a few trusted eBay sellers for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TC.1

Prdrers said:


> I'm certain if you reach out to the forum someone could recommend a few trusted eBay sellers for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate - will probably wait until after xmas now. Thanks again!


----------



## CC

TC.1 said:


> Cheers mate - will probably wait until after xmas now. Thanks again!


You're British? 10% off new items on eBay today...


----------



## TC.1

CC said:


> You're British? 10% off new items on eBay today...


Yes mate, but don't tempt me!!!! :-x


----------



## TC.1

TC.1 said:


> And now I've just oredered GG-1000-1AER


Got it on, not sure if its me. Its a bit big for my thin wrists but it's growing on me all the same !


----------



## FreakyCas

Here are my latest purchases with one more on the way should be with me tomorrow and the last one for sometime I think!


----------



## FreakyCas

Here are my latest purchases with one more on the way should be with me tomorrow and the last one for sometime I think!

View attachment 14605543


View attachment 14605545


----------



## FreakyCas

Double post!
Sorry


----------



## trufunk

yankeexpress said:


> Saw this bezel and band on Ali while looking at the metal bezels. Then I scored a low-priced Rangeman in eBay that had a damaged bezel. Turns out it still had the plastic on the keeper, so it is new enough inside the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used both keepers, the metal from the OEm band and the new clear silicone outside it. Works well on my 7.5 inch wrist.


Man!! I really really like that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Picked this up at lunch and hiked home with it. Pretty slick. Yikes, the wallet is a bit battered and bruised this month.


----------



## kubr1ck

Just picked up this *Seiko Flightmaster SNA411P1*, which has amassed a bit of a cult following for what you get at $200, which is a well-made stainless steel aviator at a comfortable size (42mm), domed hardlex crystal, buttery bi-directional slide rule bezel, screwdown caseback, crown and pushers, 200mm water resistance, and overall excellent fit and finish. This watch has a nice weight to it and is dressy enough for formal wear and right at home for casual weekends. So far I'm very impressed.


----------



## Wanderer16

kubr1ck said:


> Just picked up this *Seiko Flightmaster SNA411P1*, which has amassed a bit of a cult following for what you get at $200, which is a well-made stainless steel aviator at a comfortable size (42mm), domed hardlex crystal, buttery bi-directional slide rule bezel, screwdown caseback, crown and pushers, 200mm water resistance, and overall excellent fit and finish. This watch has a nice weight to it and is dressy enough for formal wear and right at home for casual weekends. So far I'm very impressed.
> 
> Very Nice! Congrats!!


----------



## James142

Just got this bad boy.

Love it so far!


----------



## camoguy

I wanted something stealth looking. Solar and Atomic. I like it!


----------



## yankeexpress

Finally found one at a reasonable price, all these years later


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yankeexpress said:


> Finally found one at a reasonable price, all these years later


Whoa, cool! Congrats!


----------



## zigg

Finally, got this beauty and thanks to this place too! Well excited!


----------



## zigg

.


----------



## James142

zigg said:


> Finally, got this beauty and thanks to this place too! Well excited!
> 
> View attachment 14615741


Congrats! That is my most legible watch and my favorite one for wearing while skiing.


----------



## ricPe

James142 said:


> Congrats! That is my most legible watch and my favorite one for wearing while skiing.
> 
> View attachment 14615907


What is the model number?

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## James142

ricPe said:


> What is the model number?
> 
> Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


PRX-8000YT-1


----------



## CC

It's a great model, congrats.


----------



## James142

CC said:


> It's a great model, congrats.
> 
> View attachment 14616043


I don't own your version, but I saw one in store in Tokyo and it's stunning. Hard to capture it in photos.


----------



## zigg

Finally got there, CC. Cant wait for it to land on my door step


----------



## batosai117

I've never understood the square addiction until I couldn't look away from this model. I had to order, return, and order again due to the first one being the correct box but wrong watch inside the box. So after delayed gratification I fell in love with the GWB 5600 BC-1B. It's tiny compared to my GGB100 Mudmaster which is also a plus with cold weather and jackets.

The solar power and plethora of bluetooth features drew me in. Very happy with this and wished I would have bought a square sooner.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder

New mudman. Love the size and fit. Immediately changed the bezel and strap without even wearing it in standard dress. Very happy with result.


----------



## canonite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Gulfy is my latest and I absolutely love it!


----------



## FreakyCas

Recently picked this up should be with me tomorrow!
Casio GW-9300-1JF this one has the carbon fibre band and atomic!

What do you think?


----------



## CC

eBay? I got held up in work and missed out on this one by a minute...









Wouldn't mind, I'd already offered the guy €100 more than it sold for.


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> eBay? I got held up in work and missed out on this one by a minute...
> 
> View attachment 14618491
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind, I'd already offered the guy €100 more than it sold for.


Is that the one from Italy?
If so I looked at that but decided the colour way wasn't for me prefer black!


----------



## boy_wonder

Think I was outbid on that one too. Happy with my non atomic for now though. Great size watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I have been debating getting a gw-5000 for a long time, and going back and forth on it. I prefer squares and they pretty much make up the whole of my collection with the exception of my Rangeman and MT G, so it seemed like an inevitability really, but I just didn't want another black colorway, so I did some research and bought some compatible straps and bezels and should have it refitted whenever they arrive...although this truly is the softest resin strap I've encountered so I am sure I will be swapping it in and out.


----------



## Rammus

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I have been debating getting a gw-5000 for a long time, and going back and forth on it. I prefer squares and they pretty much make up the whole of my collection with the exception of my Rangeman and MT G, so it seemed like an inevitability really, but I just didn't want another black colorway, so I did some research and bought some compatible straps and bezels and should have it refitted whenever they arrive...although this truly is the softest resin strap I've encountered so I am sure I will be swapping it in and out.
> View attachment 14619789


Congratulations, it is for me the best square ...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> Congratulations, it is for me the best square ...


Thanks! Appreciate it!


----------



## Prdrers

FreakyCas said:


> Recently picked this up should be with me tomorrow!
> Casio GW-9300-1JF this one has the carbon fibre band and atomic!
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Very nice. I had a crush on that one at one time, but never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> eBay? I got held up in work and missed out on this one by a minute...
> 
> View attachment 14618491
> 
> 
> Wouldn't mind, I'd already offered the guy €100 more than it sold for.


@CC hey I'm not the person who bought this but just a fair warning to you...you should never attempt to interfere with an auction once it has ended the reason being is that the party that misses out on the item because you interfered and they can sue both you and the seller under a common term called "tortious interference"

Not that this has happened to me but I know of an incident about a decade ago of an individual winning a very rare watch late night in eBay and he missed out because a third party interfered afterwards by offering the seller a higher amount than what the first individual won it for...well long story short the individual who missed out found out after the watch was posted on the forums by the individual who boasted about how he got a rare watch...it turned out to be the same watch...well the first person sued both the seller and interferer... the interferer was out a watch and the seller had to pay damages so the original buyer got the thing for free basically...fyi the original buyer was an experienced lawyer by trade so they knew what they were doing.

Just wanted to tell a story and this did in fact happened.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Thanks but I offered him a 'Buy it Now' amount the day he listed it which he declined. I intended to bid last minute but got held up in work.
I'd never ask anyone to hold back an item someone had won fairly.

I'm a very experienced, 1000+, eBayer.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Thanks but I offered him a 'Buy it Now' amount the day he listed it which he declined. I intended to bid last minute but got held up in work.
> I'd never ask anyone to hold back an item someone had won fairly.
> 
> I'm a very experienced, 1000+, eBayer.


Ah ok hehe that's different hehe.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Here is my new GW-B5600BC-1ER. I find it very light compared to the GW5000.


----------



## cbob1912

Got this from Macy's but kind of bummed out there's a scuff mark on the lower left of bezel. Should i return/exchange it?


----------



## FreakyCas

cbob1912 said:


> Got this from Macy's but kind of bummed out there's a scuff mark on the lower left of bezel. Should i return/exchange it?
> 
> View attachment 14626151


See if you can get some money knocked off otherwise exchange it!


----------



## Dxnnis

What @FreakyCas said


----------



## cbob1912

I called them up and they're sending me a new one immediately. Provided a UPS return label or have it returned to a Macy's store by 12/12. That's what i love about buying from big AD retailers. No hassles, no fuss. "There's a a scratc..." SAY NO MORE! Here's a return label and a new one is being sent to you within 24hrs. We're so sorry!


----------



## geohook

No longer shiny and new, but this watch has been to about 15 countries and still ticks along. On a glacier in Iceland, a rainforest in Costa Rica and a bunch of places in between.


----------



## Dxnnis

cbob1912 said:


> I called them up and they're sending me a new one immediately. Provided a UPS return label or have it returned to a Macy's store by 12/12. That's what i love about buying from big AD retailers. No hassles, no fuss. "There's a a scratc..." SAY NO MORE! Here's a return label and a new one is being sent to you within 24hrs. We're so sorry!


Great news, really pleased for you


----------



## Dxnnis

Still looks pretty smart @geohook


----------



## kubr1ck

Forgive the un-Shocking, but just picked up this *Promaster Skyhawk RAF Red Arrows* edition. Stainless steel beast of a watch with a poppin' dial. I already own a couple of Skyhawks, but y'all know my resolve turns to mush whenever there's red on the dial. Hats off to my pals over in the UK! :-!


----------



## OkiFrog

Stopped by my local watch shop and this just arrived! Glad I waited for the camouflage version, it's amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104

Some"T"h"I"ng arrived..


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rammus said:


> Here is my new GW-B5600BC-1ER. I find it very light compared to the GW5000.


Nice! I love the gw-b5600 models. The combi bracelet on that one wears like a dream. Should go well with your glacier gold! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive the un-Shocking, but just picked up this *Promaster Skyhawk RAF Red Arrows* edition. Stainless steel beast of a watch with a poppin' dial. I already own a couple of Skyhawks, but y'all know my resolve turns to mush whenever there's red on the dial. Hats off to my pals over in the UK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627723
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627725


TBH, I'm not a fan of the Skyhawks, but that is sharp! Enjoy!
Also, I know what you mean about red.


----------



## Miklos86

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive the un-Shocking, but just picked up this *Promaster Skyhawk RAF Red Arrows* edition. Stainless steel beast of a watch with a poppin' dial. I already own a couple of Skyhawks, but y'all know my resolve turns to mush whenever there's red on the dial. Hats off to my pals over in the UK! :-!
> 
> View attachment 14627721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627723
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627725


IMHO that's the most beautiful of the Skyhawks yet. Love the red-black outer rings. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Prdrers

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive the un-Shocking, but just picked up this *Promaster Skyhawk RAF Red Arrows* edition. Stainless steel beast of a watch with a poppin' dial. I already own a couple of Skyhawks, but y'all know my resolve turns to mush whenever there's red on the dial. Hats off to my pals over in the UK! :-!
> 
> View attachment 14627721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627723
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627725


No apology needed for that beauty... Congrats, looks amazing! I'd love to have the Blue Angels model one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

G_LIDE GLX-6900-1 :


----------



## Dxnnis

Very nice @judg69


----------



## nkwatchy

Just delivered yesterday. A shiny new Q Timex Reissue. Absolute bargain for $179.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

nkwatchy said:


> Just delivered yesterday. A shiny new Q Timex Reissue. Absolute bargain for $179.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with a bit of nostalgia/retro @nkwatchy, nice one


----------



## JustAbe

judg69 said:


> G_LIDE GLX-6900-1 :
> View attachment 14629349
> View attachment 14629355
> View attachment 14629357


Cool @judg69!!!!!! :-!b-)|> Love the colors, enjoy and wear it in good health |>|>|>|> Enjoy the ride :-d


----------



## mtb2104

Not so shiny, but who cares!


----------



## GaryK30

mtb2104 said:


> Not so shiny, but who cares!


Your titanium square is a real beauty. The LCD looks very sharp.


----------



## hagensieker

I kinda just started getting the G shock fever. My first was a Rangeman. Got the GG1000-1A3 yesterday and just ordered a GWG1000-1A3 which will be here Monday. Oh yeah and I ordered a GW6900-1.

Love the Multiband 6 stuff. I'm a Short Wave Listener and licensed Ham and part of that geekery is owning a watch that uses a radio signal. (Multiband 6 is long wave radio though).


----------



## hagensieker

I kinda just started getting the G shock fever. My first was a Rangeman. Got the GG1000-1A3 yesterday and just ordered a GWG1000-1A3 which will be here Monday. Oh yeah and I ordered a GW6900-1.

Love the Multiband 6 stuff. I'm a Short Wave Listener and licensed Ham and part of that geekery is owning a watch that uses a radio signal. (Multiband 6 is long wave radio though).

View attachment 14633665


----------



## hagensieker

I've no clue how the double post happened. Actually I do have a guess. The first time I hit post it told me to wait 10 secs between posts. It must have been a hiccup because I haven't posted for a day or so. But it must have posted. Sorry G Shock fans.


----------



## batosai117

Congratulations on your new and incoming purchases. I'm up early waiting for Amazon to deliver my Protrek PRW 60T so I can have an elegant but functional version that's similar to my mudmaster. I'm hoping the delivery person doesn't knock so my wife won't know 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

hagensieker said:


> I kinda just started getting the G shock fever. My first was a Rangeman. Got the GG1000-1A3 yesterday and just ordered a GWG1000-1A3 which will be here Monday. Oh yeah and I ordered a GW6900-1.
> 
> Love the Multiband 6 stuff. I'm a Short Wave Listener and licensed Ham and part of that geekery is owning a watch that uses a radio signal. (Multiband 6 is long wave radio though).
> 
> View attachment 14633665


Welcome to the Gshock world. I have only been a member for less than a year but it is a very pleasant diversion. You will find a lot of enthusiasm for the Casio's and many of us have a geek gene!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

judg69 said:


> G_LIDE GLX-6900-1 :
> View attachment 14629349
> View attachment 14629355
> View attachment 14629357


Cool, I like this. It reminds me of the bezel on one of those high end Oceanus. Congrats!


----------



## Wanderer16

batosai117 said:


> Congratulations on your new and incoming purchases. I'm up early waiting for Amazon to deliver my Protrek PRW 60T so I can have an elegant but functional version that's similar to my mudmaster. I'm hoping the delivery person doesn't knock so my wife won't know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wishing you luck on a stealth delivery!! I recently got that same model. I had earlier in the year acquired a PRW-2500 and then saw some of the fellows on here with the Ana-Digi versions and when I saw the titanium/positve display combo I had to have it. A very nice watch and as you say it lends itself to dressier attire quite well, works with a tshirt and jeans quite well too.


----------



## Wanderer16

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive the un-Shocking, but just picked up this *Promaster Skyhawk RAF Red Arrows* edition. Stainless steel beast of a watch with a poppin' dial. I already own a couple of Skyhawks, but y'all know my resolve turns to mush whenever there's red on the dial. Hats off to my pals over in the UK! :-!
> 
> View attachment 14627721
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627723
> 
> 
> View attachment 14627725


As per usual you have excellent taste!! I really like this one, especially the case back. Congrats, you have a great eye


----------



## batosai117

Wanderer16 said:


> Wishing you luck on a stealth delivery!! I recently got that same model. I had earlier in the year acquired a PRW-2500 and then saw some of the fellows on here with the Ana-Digi versions and when I saw the titanium/positve display combo I had to have it. A very nice watch and as you say it lends itself to dressier attire quite well, works with a tshirt and jeans quite well too.


It's everything that I hoped for and more. It's beautiful, lightweight, and packed with everything that I wanted.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

batosai117 said:


> It's everything that I hoped for and more. It's beautiful, lightweight, and packed with everything that I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Looking good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Mr.Jones82 said:


> TBH, I'm not a fan of the Skyhawks, but that is sharp! Enjoy!
> Also, I know what you mean about red.





Miklos86 said:


> IMHO that's the most beautiful of the Skyhawks yet. Love the red-black outer rings. Wear it in good health!





Prdrers said:


> No apology needed for that beauty... Congrats, looks amazing! I'd love to have the Blue Angels model one of these days.





Wanderer16 said:


> As per usual you have excellent taste!! I really like this one, especially the case back. Congrats, you have a great eye


Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. It's nice to mix things up a bit. I'm glad you appreciate it!


----------



## yokied

Waiting for the postman to deliver my new Casio, it turned out I had time for my own little photoshoot with all my Casios and gshocks. The postman still hasn't arrived yet, but I changed my mind and won't sell this one.


----------



## ck13

Arrived in the mail about an hour ago. Nice to have a non mechanical in the rotation again. Grab and go stealth.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## London006

kubr1ck said:


> Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. It's nice to mix things up a bit. I'm glad you appreciate it!


kubr1ck - my Red Arrows says hello to yours from the UK!


----------



## Sgt_gatr

Got this guy from Costco of all places!


----------



## kwv89

Last one i got. Blue note record gsteel.
Was sooooo tempted to buy the Gravitymaster from Baselworld also but my pocket wasnt deep enough.


----------



## kubr1ck

London006 said:


> kubr1ck - my Red Arrows says hello to yours from the UK!


Sweet! Love the coin-edged bezel and mesh bracelet. |>


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Nite Hawk from UK. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## CC

Pretty busy week...

New model to me and my first purchase from Japan which went pretty smooth apart from the £31 duty paid.
First impressions are good but maybe a little on the small side, we'll see.

*GW-9110-1JF*









I've had 3 GWG-1000's in the past, Green Band, Gold accents and the Stealth model.
Moved them all on but the Stealth was so different I really liked it.
When it can up on a local dealers site for almost half price I had to get it in the stable again.

*GWG-1000-1A1ER*









While browsing I found a Maharishi Bezel & Band set for just over £40.
Picked it up and really tempted to throw it on the Muddy, think it will look really nice.









Lastly something I wasn't looking for but spotted on eBay.
Again, had 3 GW-9400 in the past, standard black, Desert Camo and Green Neg display.
All gone, the green display was awful but I liked the look otherwise.

Arrived today and pretty clean for a used item. Gotta say I love it.
Not bad for £150.

*GW-9400CMJ-3*


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Pretty busy week...
> 
> New model to me and my first purchase from Japan which went pretty smooth apart from the £31 duty paid.
> First impressions are good but maybe a little on the small side, we'll see.
> 
> *GW-9110-1JF*
> 
> View attachment 14640155
> 
> 
> I've had 3 GWG-1000's in the past, Green Band, Gold accents and the Stealth model.
> Moved them all on but the Stealth was so different I really liked it.
> When it can up on a local dealers site for almost half price I had to get it in the stable again.
> 
> *GWG-1000-1A1ER*
> 
> View attachment 14640159
> 
> 
> While browsing I found a Maharishi Bezel & Band set for just over £40.
> Picked it up and really tempted to throw it on the Muddy, think it will look really nice.
> 
> View attachment 14640161
> 
> 
> Lastly something I wasn't looking for but spotted on eBay.
> Again, had 3 GW-9400 in the past, standard black, Desert Camo and Green Neg display.
> All gone, the green display was awful but I liked the look otherwise.
> 
> Arrived today and pretty clean for a used item. Gotta say I love it.
> Not bad for £150.
> 
> *GW-9400CMJ-3*
> 
> View attachment 14640167
> 
> 
> View attachment 14640169
> 
> 
> View attachment 14640173


Where did you purchase that Gw-9110jf?


----------



## CC

FreakyCas said:


> Where did you purchase that Gw-9110jf?


Came from Japan via eBay.


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Came from Japan via eBay.


Thanks!
If you decide it's to small for you I'll take it off your hands!;-)


----------



## squarebox




----------



## berni29

Hi GA-2100

Really like it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Got a gw-m5610 in the mail along with a different strap I threw on it. Anxiously awaiting the other straps that should be coming in the mail sometime this week.


----------



## Mr Auto

Mailman just dropped this off fresh from Japan. Wasn't expecting it for another couple days.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Casio G shock GMW-B5000TB-1JR Titanium Full Metal with Bluetooth® Limited Edition 2019


----------



## Irf

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 14641691
> 
> 
> Casio G shock GMW-B5000TB-1JR Titanium Full Metal with Bluetooth Limited Edition 2019


Amazing! Can't wait for them to hit Thailand


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> Amazing! Can't wait for them to hit Thailand


Thanks @Irf. I hope you rockin' one sooner than later!! :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Got to hand it to Topper Jewelers overnight service...

MTG-B1000DCM




















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

This.......


----------



## ven

Double awesomeness with the camo G's guys, super jealous, congrats.


----------



## Irf

GA-2000GZ-3AER










GWF-D1000ARR-1DR
































































Apologies for the iPhone photos; camera was left at home.


----------



## ven

I can not keep up with you Irf, out of this world .


----------



## Maddog1970

Nice colours on the gorillaz colab, and the ARR is a standout!.....congrats!



Irf said:


> GA-2000GZ-3AER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWF-D1000ARR-1JF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the iPhone photos; camera was left at home.


----------



## JustAbe

Irf said:


> GA-2000GZ-3AER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWF-D1000ARR-1JF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the iPhone photos; camera was left at home.


Congrats @Irf!! Awesome pieces, enjoy and wear them in good health :-!b-)|>


----------



## Dxnnis

Lots of titanium goodies lately, enjoy your new toys guys


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

oops, got attacked by the double-post again. hmm, well read below... (moderator can delete this reply, thx).


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Completed my small Casio box:
View attachment 14643927


was sitting at the Beer Bar on top of Yodobashi Camera in Tokyo, and decided to take the plunge after a few draft Ichiban Shiboris.


----------



## hagensieker

Brand new and shiny GWG1000-1A3. Loving it.


----------



## Dxnnis

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Completed my small Casio box:
> View attachment 14643927
> 
> 
> was sitting at the Beer Bar on top of Yodobashi Camera in Tokyo, and decided to take the plunge after a few draft Ichiban Shiboris.


Nice collection


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Completed my small Casio box:
> View attachment 14643927
> 
> 
> was sitting at the Beer Bar on top of Yodobashi Camera in Tokyo, and decided to take the plunge after a few draft Ichiban Shiboris.


One of my favorites. It is everything I love about squares turned up to 11. Congrats!


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Bought used on ebay last week and got it on tuesday. I like it so far. Has a dark green band that wears good. The seller said he didn't use it much. The date on the back says it was made in 2007. Looks like he stored it good the battery seems fine so far.


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

Ryanjeepguy said:


> Bought used on ebay last week and got it on tuesday. I like it so far. Has a dark green band that wears good. The seller said he didn't use it much. The date on the back says it was made in 2007. Looks like he stored it good the battery seems fine so far.
> View attachment 14645027


Awesome, that's one I always wear when I am swimming at the Cala St. Vincenc. Much easier to read than the 3500 IMO (flatter, better angle).
My storage technique: I keep them in that box seen above, turned upside down (full darkness), then once every 2-3 weeks, I take that box, and place it next to a window looking east (morning sun, maybe 3 hours worth) with the box open, for say about 2-3 days, then they go back into darkness, except the one I wear, which changes depending on activity (party: PRX-8000 or 7000, road trip: GPW-1000, ocean: PRW-1300 or 3500 , will have to identify the 56's new mission lol)
(BTW,never seen my batteries drop out of H)


----------



## FreakyCas

Robert Hoffmann said:


> Awesome, that's one I always wear when I am swimming at the Cala St. Vincenc. Much easier to read than the 3500 IMO (flatter, better angle).
> My storage technique: I keep them in that box seen above, turned upside down (full darkness), then once every 2-3 weeks, I take that box, and place it next to a window looking east (morning sun, maybe 3 hours worth) with the box open, for say about 2-3 days, then they go back into darkness.


I've always been led to believe that its best practice to leave them exposed to natural or artificial light regardless as they enter power saving mode if enabled when dark anyway!


----------



## Robert Hoffmann

FreakyCas said:


> I've always been led to believe that its best practice to leave them exposed to natural or artificial light regardless as they enter power saving mode if enabled when dark anyway!


Yes I know, but I have no problems with the fact that all moving parts stop and stay fresh/new for when really needed....


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Couple new squares today
















Then I decided to swap a bezel and combi strap. I'm still not sure if it was better off before.


----------



## clarencek

This came yesterday. Have a camo coming today. Will be tough figuring out which one to wear.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

clarencek said:


> This came yesterday. Have a camo coming today. Will be tough figuring out which one to wear.


well, damn that is a dilemma. Congrats!!!


----------



## Dxnnis

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Couple new squares today
> View attachment 14646891
> 
> 
> View attachment 14646893
> 
> 
> Then I decided to swap a bezel and combi strap. I'm still not sure if it was better off before.
> View attachment 14646899


Think that swap was a really good idea


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Think that swap was a really good idea


+1 |>


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Dxnnis said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple new squares today
> View attachment 14646891
> 
> 
> View attachment 14646893
> 
> 
> Then I decided to swap a bezel and combi strap. I'm still not sure if it was better off before.
> View attachment 14646899
> 
> 
> 
> Think that swap was a really good idea
Click to expand...




kenls said:


> Dxnnis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think that swap was a really good idea
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Thanks guys! After wearing it today, I think I agree. The combi with the red accents is especially fitting (only I can see the accents peek through for the most part, which makes it all the more special in my opinion).


----------



## clarencek

Mr.Jones82 said:


> well, damn that is a dilemma. Congrats!!!


Thanks! The camo won. 
It's just too cool and unique.


----------



## memento_mori

MR-G B1000


----------



## kubr1ck

memento_mori said:


> MR-G B1000


Beautiful. Congrats, MM!


----------



## memento_mori

Thank you! I am happy with it, especially because it is smaller than usual, much more the classic gentleman’s watch.

And congratulations to your new Titan square! They most beautiful modern interpretation of this design.


----------



## Orisginal

Just received this GA2100-4a the other day. A nice change of pace watch, the red is quite striking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> So, I received a new Citizen Altichron a few days ago, and was looking up something about it on Citizen's website....
> 
> Then, I spied a menu bar at the top, and one area said "Limited Editions." (I'm a sucker for those!). ;-)
> 
> I spied this one, a Spiderman Eco-drive LE, and was basically immediately smitten with it. Funny though, I'm not even a comic book fan, though I've seen most of those movies. So, it's on the way. It will be my only watch that I can say is oriented toward pop culture. ;-)
> 
> My Spidey-senses tell me that I should have it within the next week... :-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 14592167


Just fyi.....I received this watch, and it was the only Citizen I've ever received that I was not happy with. Two big things. The strap was so short that I was on the last or 2nd to last hole. Not acceptable. I think the strap size was made for kids. Yet don't know too many kids who are going to wear a nearly $500 watch. 2nd thing - the second hand was out of alignment - missed the center of the minute markers very noticeably when moving around the dial. I returned it, and not before letting CItizen know why.

I guess I'll have to console myself with the GMW-B5000TCM-1 that's incoming. ;-):-d:-d


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Just fyi.....I received this watch, and it was the only Citizen I've ever received that I was not happy with. Two big things. The strap was so short that I was on the last or 2nd to last hole. Not acceptable. I think the strap size was made for kids. Yet don't know too many kids who are going to wear a nearly $500 watch. 2nd thing - the second hand was out of alignment - missed the center of the minute markers very noticeably when moving around the dial. I returned it, and not before letting CItizen know why.
> 
> I guess I'll have to console myself with the GMW-B5000TCM-1 that's incoming. ;-):-d:-d


Damn, sorry to hear that T4P. That watch looked great on you. Next time.


----------



## CC

Sucks when you look forward to a watch only to receive poor quality.

Sure the next one will be much better.


----------



## AlexxvD

Went with the big Muddie. Had it before but missed this beast, got a great deal on it!

Should arrive somewhere around tuesday.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that T4P. That watch looked great on you. Next time.


To clarify, Kubr1ck, the one I returned was the "Spiderman" edition - & I did not post any photos of it. ;-)

I think you were thinking of the Altichron, and all is good with that one. Kept it and it's a nice watch!


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Hacknwind

memento_mori said:


> MR-G B1000
> 
> View attachment 14650275


Looking quite beautiful. I searched Casio's various sites high and low, evidently not enough ... but it's UNFORGIVABLE they don't list the size up front in EVERY listing. Seriously?
Sooooo, what size is this watch? All I can find from Casio is "Mid-Sized".

Edit: Finally found it in an Ebay listing (nearly all listed don't have the size either)
Is this correct?
Size / mass
・Case size (H × W × D): 52.2 × 46.2 × 14.6mm
・Mass: 131g


----------



## Mr Auto

memento_mori said:


> MR-G B1000
> 
> View attachment 14650275


Stunning. Looks like it needs some light though. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Hacknwind said:


> Looking quite beautiful. I searched Casio's various sites high and low, evidently not enough ... but it's UNFORGIVABLE they don't list the size up front in EVERY listing. Seriously?
> Sooooo, what size is this watch? All I can find from Casio is "Mid-Sized".
> 
> Edit: Finally found it in an Ebay listing (nearly all listed don't have the size either)
> Is this correct?
> Size / mass
> ・Case size (H × W × D): 52.2 × 46.2 × 14.6mm
> ・Mass: 131g


----------



## memento_mori

Thank you for your kind congratulations! 

The size: Yes, it is 52 including the crown, but more important is a design trick. If you look on the watch, it seems to be only about 34mm, since you will recognize primarily the glass and the golden ring around the glass. The titanium is somehow nonreflectiv, so it looks much smaller, the size of a classic gentleman’s watch like an old Omega from the 60s. It is the exact opposite of the steel GMW, it look much smaller than it is, very decent, not this modern „in your face”.

That’s the primary reason I want it so much, I want the church members to look at my face not at my watch ;-)


----------



## memento_mori

Thank you, and yes I bought a solar charger, since it was running at low ... after 10 hours it is on full now.


----------



## zigg

Just picked it up, lovely!


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice addition @zigg, very nice indeed. Enjoy


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

So....the titanium camo arrived and two more with it.

Thank you so much Rob at Topper Jewelers for making this a great G-Shock year.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Great purchases @Cowboy Bebop, enjoy


----------



## zigg

Never liked the squares (shouldnt really say that out loud on here, should I haha) but absolutely love the TCM, my wallet on the other hand ...


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So....the titanium camo arrived and two more with it.
> 
> Thank you so much Rob at Topper Jewelers for making this a great G-Shock year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats Cowboy Bebop - looks like quite a haul there. The TCM square is great, isn't it??! I really like it.



zigg said:


> Just picked it up, lovely!


You had talked about the PRX's some months back, didn't you Zigg? That's a beauty you picked up, congrats!!

A month or two ago, I was thinking of selling my PRX. But I hadn't worn it for awhile. Once I started wearing it again, I realized just how great it is. It's officially off the "to sell" list. ;-)

Enjoy yours! :-!


----------



## zigg

It was only yesterday when I said Im not getting the camo square - oh how things can change overnight haha. Just the waiting game now.


----------



## CC

zigg said:


> It was only yesterday when I said Im not getting the camo square - oh how things can change overnight haha. Just the waiting game now.


Watch out, dirty enablers everywhere on this forum.

Look forward to your pics...


----------



## AlexxvD

This feels good. Such a great watch, can't remember why i ever sold my other GWG-1000...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoMantis21

New toy arrived today. Now I really have to flip a few!









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

This tiny fella..


----------



## therion

This tiny little thing..


----------



## venom79

I bought a couple of new gshocks during my thanksgiving trip to USA, I will post here as I wear them ...

The first 2 I just used are the camo square titanium gmwb5000tcm and the sold out everywhere highly desired ga21000 but in red (damn I really want to find one in black at msrp)




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Cowboy Bebop said:


> So....the titanium camo arrived and two more with it.
> 
> Thank you so much Rob at Topper Jewelers for making this a great G-Shock year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats! Damn, it is getting harder and harder to resist the titanium. 
Well, to satiate my craving bought this fun little guy today.


----------



## wilfred6

BGA-255 - nice clean analogue Baby-G for the small wrist crew b-)

was a toss-up with the BGA-250 but i like the way the dial and markers pop on this one.


----------



## Kinboat

picked up this sucker the other night


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...t-watches/products/g-shock-mr-g-mrg-b1000d-1a

I might sound crazy when I say this guy this is going to be my last GSHOCK of the year and my first MRG. I'll probably lie about it being the last GSHOCK of the year but it may not be my last MRG in my lifetime lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...t-watches/products/g-shock-mr-g-mrg-b1000d-1a
> 
> I might sound crazy when I say this guy this is going to be my last GSHOCK of the year and my first MRG. I'll probably lie about it being the last GSHOCK of the year but it may not be my last MRG in my lifetime lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You've had quite a run lately. This MR-G, the camo MT-G, the standard and camo titanium squares. Did I miss any or include any incorrect ones? All beautiful pieces. Now the big problem: what to wear on any given day.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> You've had quite a run lately. This MR-G, the camo MT-G, the standard and camo titanium squares. Did I miss any or include any incorrect ones? All beautiful pieces. Now the big problem: what to wear on any given day.


Let's not forget the Antarctic Research Rover Frogman lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...t-watches/products/g-shock-mr-g-mrg-b1000d-1a
> 
> I might sound crazy when I say this guy this is going to be my last GSHOCK of the year and my first MRG. I'll probably lie about it being the last GSHOCK of the year but it may not be my last MRG in my lifetime lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice colorway on this one. Of course there's red and gold on the dial, so what's not to like! ;-)


----------



## willydribble

MR-G G2000CB-1A my first mr-g bypassed the titanium squares in favour of this. love it :-d


----------



## Miklos86

willydribble said:


> MR-G G2000CB-1A my first mr-g bypassed the titanium squares in favour of this. love it :-d
> View attachment 14669343
> View attachment 14669347
> View attachment 14669349
> View attachment 14669359


What a beauty. MR-Gs are in another league, even compared to the Ti squares. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

willydribble said:


> MR-G G2000CB-1A my first mr-g bypassed the titanium squares in favour of this. love it :-d
> View attachment 14669343
> View attachment 14669347
> View attachment 14669349
> View attachment 14669359


Wow, look at that bezel and those indices! Beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## kubr1ck

willydribble said:


> MR-G G2000CB-1A my first mr-g bypassed the titanium squares in favour of this. love it :-d
> View attachment 14669343


Nice choice! That cobarion bezel is to die for. Enjoy it. :-!


----------



## venom79

Today I opened and sized my black titanium, very nice model I expected to be less specula than the camo but it stands out for itself very nicely. Increíble to put in one hand the steel and in the other the titanium, the weigh difference is much noticeable.

This watch will complement nicely my metal collection, only missing the b5000v old ip look, and of course the real gold one that I don't plan to get any time soon.









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

GW-B5600-2 

Quickly placed on Combi (v2)










 > everything else


----------



## nkwatchy

willydribble said:


> MR-G G2000CB-1A my first mr-g bypassed the titanium squares in favour of this. love it :-d
> View attachment 14669343
> View attachment 14669347
> View attachment 14669349
> View attachment 14669359


Ahhh the mighty Black Guard. I miss mine already. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irf

Had these waiting for me at mine for almost a week. Apologies for the poor photo; exhausted after a long drive:

GLX-5600HSC Herschel
DW-6925E (25th anni) - need to source new bezel and strap
GX-56DGK (DGK) - glad I held off buying a king until now


----------



## G-HOUND

Just got back into G-Shock mode as you will see from when I joined and how many post ☹

So to celebrate my return I have bought a DW-9051 with full boxed items for £20. I think I would like to collect the earlier watches and to get my 5600 dressed in a bezel.


----------



## francorx

I just pulled the trigger on my 1st G shock GW-M5610BA-1JF as my black Friday purchase. Anxiously awaiting its delivery now.


----------



## batosai117

I just recieved the Protrek PRW 3510 on Saturday. This has popped up on my Amazon feed for a while but I've just never pulled the trigger on it. It's easily my favorite looking Protrek now. Very attractive colors and easy to read display.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

batosai117 said:


> I just recieved the Protrek PRW 3510 on Saturday. This has popped up on my Amazon feed for a while but I've just never pulled the trigger on it. It's easily my favorite looking Protrek now. Very attractive colors and easy to read display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very nice indeed


----------



## venom79

Wearing my camo mtg today, b1000dcm, thanks to rob a topper for the overnight delivery!!!

Weights a lot and it's is big, but looks and wears







incredible

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

This just arrived from Topper Jewelers. Thanks to Rob for taking care of me by having it sent overnight... now the only thing I'm worried about is how light it feels lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This just arrived from Topper Jewelers. Thanks to Rob for taking care of me by having it sent overnight... now the only thing I'm worried about is how light it feels lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice. Is this one silver with a black (or dark) bezel?

If it were made from steel you'd be worried about how heavy it feels.


----------



## babyivan

Arrived this afternoon. 










 > everything else


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

GaryK30 said:


> Nice. Is this one silver with a black (or dark) bezel?
> 
> If it were made from steel you'd be worried about how heavy it feels.


It is the silver one with the DLC bezel

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This just arrived from Topper Jewelers. Thanks to Rob for taking care of me by having it sent overnight... now the only thing I'm worried about is how light it feels lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats, Cowboy. I'm surprised you held out this long for a Mister G. You've gotta take some clearer pics of that beauty! :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, Cowboy. I'm surprised you held out this long for a Mister G. You've gotta take some clearer pics of that beauty! :-!


I'll take some tomorrow morning it was too dark by the time I got it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## D7002470

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This just arrived from Topper Jewelers. Thanks to Rob for taking care of me by having it sent overnight... now the only thing I'm worried about is how light it feels lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it Cowboy! Enjoy it!!


----------



## James142

UPS came late tonight ... woo hoo!


----------



## kubr1ck

James142 said:


> UPS came late tonight ... woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 14676113


Now there's a double-whammy! Congrats, dude! :-!


----------



## Servus

[QUOTE = James142; 50446421] UPS ist heute Abend spät gekommen ... woo hoo! 

View attachment 14676113


----------



## James142

kubr1ck said:


> Now there's a double-whammy! Congrats, dude! :-!





Servus said:


> Congratulations. The best duo in my eyes!


Thanks!

The hardest part is trying to decide which one to wear.


----------



## berni29

Hi

This is my latest G-Shock. Really loving it as an activity watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, Cowboy. I'm surprised you held out this long for a Mister G. You've gotta take some clearer pics of that beauty! :-!


@kubr1ck it looks way better in person than the stock photos...I also like how the natural lighting gives life into the watch, it shows almost a sign of artistry to its design and the colorway that was chosen.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

In the driver seat lol


----------



## D7002470

Driver seat lighting portrays accurate representation of the beautiful MR-G. Love it!!


----------



## venom79

My other titanium G-SHOCK, very impressive thought black would be simple but it is amazing and the Weight it is incredible light





































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AxeGekko

My first G-Shock


----------



## Irf

Just arrived. Going to get them resized shortly.

Kept the plastic on intentionally so they don't get damaged for now and I want that wow factor when they sit on the wrist.

Initial impressions: the squares I was expecting to be amazing and they certainly are. But the MTG surprised me the most as I wasn't expecting to be wowed by it as much as the others.


----------



## WWhite

My latest G's.

















This is my 2nd B/W GWX.
The 1st one returned to Amazon, negative display was very hard to read. This one is better.


----------



## Takvorian

This has just arrived.










MRG-G2000CB

I will size the bracelet later today.


----------



## Takvorian

Sizing complete 
Love it


----------



## copperjohn

Yesterday


----------



## Maddog1970

....and that my friend, is why we have 2 wrists!

Congrats!



James142 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The hardest part is trying to decide which one to wear.


----------



## Maddog1970

Black TI joins my camo......very impressed!


----------



## Opettaja

Loving my new G-Steel b-)


----------



## babyivan

copperjohn said:


> Yesterday


 I have one waiting for me at home.

 > everything else


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Gulfmaster!


----------



## babyivan

Unboxed this morning... My 5th of the series 









 > everything else


----------



## batosai117

I finally got one! The Mudmaster GWG-1000 all black 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I got this during a Black Friday deal for practically 7 dollars more than the regular 5610 MB6 thats roughly 89 dollars lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarguez

My 2 days old GMW-B5000










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dillinger-63

Mine is a 35th Anniversary G-Shock square. I'd show you a picture, but it hasn't been delivered yet. It's supposed to be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I got this during a Black Friday deal for practically 7 dollars more than the regular 5610 MB6 thats roughly 89 dollars lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats! That's a great deal!

I bought mine from the NYC G-Shock store the week they came out for $150 (msrp). I stumbled onto it accidentally, didn't even know about the release. As soon as I saw it, I knew I had to have it!

There are good deals to be had this holiday season. Was it from the 40% off MLTD sale?

 > everything else


----------



## Jasonwinter

batosai117 said:


> I just recieved the Protrek PRW 3510 on Saturday.
> 
> This is the perfect Protrek.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

babyivan said:


> Congrats! That's a great deal!
> 
> I bought mine from the NYC G-Shock store the week they came out for $150 (msrp). I stumbled onto it accidentally, didn't even know about the release. As soon as I saw it, I knew I had to have it!
> 
> There are good deals to be had this holiday season. Was it from the 40% off MLTD sale?
> 
> > everything else


It was the MLTD sale!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It was the MLTD sale!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nice! I missed out on it. I would've saved another 15% over Topper's deal on the black ip full metal. $82 lost. But it's ok, Topper has the best shipping at no cost. They are the one of the most reputable ADs around; I don't mind paying a _little_ more for piece of mind, on stuff $250+

 > everything else


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Found this at Ross over the weekend. Will be a great xmas present for my 8 year old daughter.


----------



## nkwatchy

My brand new Ming 17.06 on the wrist. I just love it. The dial has so many different hues, depending on the light and the design is just spot on.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rumbletum

Just arrived this morning 😊


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I am generally not into the larger Gs, I am more of a square dude, but I tried on the gg-b100 several times this month and I just couldn't get it out of my head...so I bought it. Of course the build and functions are great, but more than anything else it is just a damn good looking watch (it is extremely comfy which I didn't expect). I cannot wait to take it hiking tomorrow and this weekend!


----------



## bratz

Maybe I'm not a camo person. My first impression it doesn't speak to me. It is a beauty to look at with matte finish on bracelet and shiny on bezel. Very nice texture and weight too. Back in the box for now.


----------



## cbob1912

Got this in yesterday. Might get the green one too and swap out the modules.


----------



## arogle1stus

CC:
Latest buy was a Casio GShock GW7900 from Flea Bay.
When watch arrived, it had 2 bezel screws (guess that's
why it was so cheep?)
EMailed pacparts.com and ordered 4. 2 for my use, 1 for
my SIL Marks 7900. And a back up. BSA sez "Always be
prepared". Sounds like a plan to me!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sticky




----------



## Dxnnis

sticky said:


> View attachment 14694035


Looks great @sticky, enjoy


----------



## judg69

sticky said:


> View attachment 14694035


Very nice colorway sticky, and easy to read, both the analog and positive lcd digital!, judg69


----------



## babyivan

sticky said:


> View attachment 14694035


Very nice, congrats!
I love the blue accents.

 > everything else


----------



## Irf

Just arrived; Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2019 :










Not sure what the going rate is on these but it was quite hard to find through the normal channels in Thailand.


----------



## FreakyCas

Irf said:


> Just arrived; Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the going rate is on these but it was quite hard to find through the normal channels in Thailand.


Really like that where did you source that from?


----------



## FreakyCas

Irf said:


> Just arrived; Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the going rate is on these but it was quite hard to find through the normal channels in Thailand.


Really like that where did you source that from?


----------



## Irf

FreakyCas said:


> Really like that where did you source that from?


From a seller on Shopee. Used him many times before and he's based in Chiang Mai, Thailand.


----------



## kubr1ck

Irf said:


> From a seller on Shopee. Used him many times before and he's based in Chiang Mai, Thailand.


What's your opinion of this watch so far, Irf? I'm considering picking one up but am on the fence about the colorway, mainly the white stripes on the band. Wish I could handle one in person, but as far as I know these are not going to be sold Stateside.


----------



## babyivan

*GWB5600BL-1*
Arrived today. Bought via Macy's online, 25% off.

Display visibility is not the best as you can imagine, but still (barely) better than the AR red display.

The plan was to put it on a Combi, but I'm digging the turquoise accents peeking out. Just not a fan of this style of strap. I much prefer the traditional tapering strap.









 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

Mine has just been released from Good ole Canada Customs, and I should have it tomorrow!

Well, Canada Post willing!



Irf said:


> Just arrived; Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth 2019 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the going rate is on these but it was quite hard to find through the normal channels in Thailand.


----------



## Irf

kubr1ck said:


> What's your opinion of this watch so far, Irf? I'm considering picking one up but am on the fence about the colorway, mainly the white stripes on the band. Wish I could handle one in person, but as far as I know these are not going to be sold Stateside.


The brown bezel looks great! It has a pixelated finish not too far away from the new camo models (zoom into the photo to see it clearer) as well as being slightly translucent. Try to imagine w piece of wood that gets stained in a dark brown and you'll get the idea of how the different shades come about in the finish.

The band is a bit hit and miss as the white stripes are such a bright contrast against the rest of the watch.

I look at it this way; it's so different to the other Rangeman models so it doesn't feel as though your buying another similar G Shock:


----------



## francorx

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Irf said:


> The brown bezel looks great! It has a pixelated finish not too far away from the new camo models (zoom into the photo to see it clearer) as well as being slightly translucent. Try to imagine w piece of wood that gets stained in a dark brown and you'll get the idea of how the different shades come about in the finish.
> 
> The band is a bit hit and miss as the white stripes are such a bright contrast against the rest of the watch.
> 
> I look at it this way; it's so different to the other Rangeman models so it doesn't feel as though your buying another similar G Shock:


Thanks for the details, I appreciate it. The orange and blue accents are what seal the deal for me. Great looking Ranger.


----------



## oz2124

Another foxy has arrived from jp 









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## WWhite

Great bargain, half the price, less than 70 $ on French website.


----------



## babyivan

WWhite said:


> Great bargain, half the price, less than 70 $ on French website.
> 
> View attachment 14697791


Nice! I bought one 2 weeks ago, put it on a combi. I love the blue trim and how elusive it is.









 > everything else


----------



## Takvorian

Two new family members


----------



## Takvorian

One more arrived today


----------



## Maddog1970

Oh wow.......

@IrF.....seems u love a Rangeman.....

What's the model for that beauty front row, next to the Burton? The grey with the red trim?



Irf said:


> The brown bezel looks great! It has a pixelated finish not too far away from the new camo models (zoom into the photo to see it clearer) as well as being slightly translucent. Try to imagine w piece of wood that gets stained in a dark brown and you'll get the idea of how the different shades come about in the finish.
> 
> The band is a bit hit and miss as the white stripes are such a bright contrast against the rest of the watch.
> 
> I look at it this way; it's so different to the other Rangeman models so it doesn't feel as though your buying another similar G Shock:


----------



## Irf

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh wow.......
> 
> @IrF.....seems u love a Rangeman.....
> 
> What's the model for that beauty front row, next to the Burton? The grey with the red trim?


This is the 2014 Love the Sea and the Earth edition. Really nice colour scheme


----------



## Maddog1970

My new 2019 Love the Sea and the Sky......

Very neat colour way, and the strap is not as Wild as I had expected! Love it!


----------



## Dxnnis

Congrats @Maddog1970


----------



## Rammus

Congrats Maddog :-!


----------



## James142

Very cool colorway on that Ranger, Maddog!

A truly distinctive piece.


----------



## London006

My new PRW-7000X

























It's beautiful!

I'm loving it


----------



## Dxnnis

Stunning @London006, love that bezel


----------



## London006

Dxnnis said:


> Stunning @London006, love that bezel


Cheers Dxnnis!


----------



## FarmeR57

Found on local buy/sell for just over $100US and it is spotless  From pictures I was worried the blue may be too vibrant, but in person it is a deep cobalt blue. Very nice.









G-Steal?


----------



## ven

I have let the side down, my last 3 watches have been none G..........disgusting. But so close to the end of 2019. What can i do to recoup some faith from fellow G brothers?

GW-M5610BC-1JF is on the way, bracelet as well as the straps dont fit too well on my 7.5" wrist. So hoping for a comfy square which will be my 2nd(56 as well). 

Cheers and merry christmas to all .


----------



## Servus

Shh,
Christmas present for the son.









No G

Kind regards


----------



## kenls

Servus said:


> Shh,
> Christmas present for the son.
> 
> View attachment 14722953
> 
> 
> No G
> 
> Kind regards


Very nice Servus


----------



## Prdrers

Servus said:


> Shh,
> Christmas present for the son.
> 
> View attachment 14722953
> 
> 
> No G
> 
> Kind regards


Very nice! My son is 9 and has around 5 watches and a Garmin Vivofit Jr - none of which he ever wears.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Servus said:


> Shh,
> Christmas present for the son.
> 
> View attachment 14722953
> 
> 
> No G
> 
> Kind regards


That's very nice! I'm sure the Jr. will be delighted.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Servus said:


> Shh,
> Christmas present for the son.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No G
> 
> Kind regards


Beautiful. Will you adopt me? :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Servus said:


> Shh,
> Christmas present for the son.
> 
> View attachment 14722953
> 
> 
> No G
> 
> Kind regards


What a great gift...Hanhart has always been a favorite of mine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

It's nice to have a father with such good taste, I'm sure he will love it @servus


----------



## Servus

@kubr1ck
Sure thing ;-)

@Dxnnis
Oh, I think he'll like it too, if not I'll keep it 
The boy is now 15 years old and next year he starts to hang around in the world (school abroad) 
Now that it should be a home clock.
Hanhart has enough tradition and yet I think that this model is not as aviator-wise hackneyed in design as it is available from many manufacturers, the price is also ok.
Thanks for the encouragement!

Let yourselves be richly endowed ... but above all remain healthy and cheerful.

Kind regards


----------



## ven

GW-M5610BC-1JF 















Initial impressions are tiny, poor display. I quite like the bracelet though. I am bang on the fence right now of like/dont like much. I have a 100bb with a neg display and its not too bad at all. This however is a little more difficult to read, border line average at best legibility. Compared to the pos displays, cool or not, casio need to address these , either make substantially better or scrap the idea imo.
Not too bad in light, low light a different matter. Pos display at a slight angle, compared with neg display straight on, pos display still kicks its a55








Style wise, i do like the squares a lot, hence why i wanted to try out this model with multi 6. If i keep or not, i will never be getting another neg display again, no matter how cool the G its in ,is!


----------



## GaryK30

ven said:


> Style wise, i do like the squares a lot, hence why i wanted to try out this model with multi 6. If i keep or not, i will never be getting another neg display again, no matter how cool the G its in ,is!


The Bluetooth squares have much better legibility on their negative displays. Also, the GD-350-1B if a larger, non-solar, non-MB6 model is suitable. The legibility of the several negative display Gs I have varies from very good (GD-350-1B) to poor (GX-56BB-1).


----------



## ven

GaryK30 said:


> The Bluetooth squares have much better legibility on their negative displays. Also, the GD-350-1B if a larger, non-solar, non-MB6 model is suitable. The legibility of the several negative display Gs I have varies from very good (GD-350-1B) to poor (GX-56BB-1).


Hi Gary , thanks for info, thats good to know. I wrongly presumed they would all be similar. But already the difference from







to








Is quite noticeable, dont get me wrong the bb is not that easy in poor light. The easy ilumn button though kind of makes up for it. Its cool, i am probably being a little harsh, as i get use to it, it will either be love or hate! Hoping the former 

Bluetooth could be a good option. Non solar is no real issue, i do like the solar/multi but its not the be all and end all. I have a few auto's, so exact seconds......heck minute accuracy is not critical. The standard(so to speak) G's have all been very accurate without the MB6.

Thanks again for info


----------



## jah

Rangeman!


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Hi Gary , thanks for info, thats good to know. I wrongly presumed they would all be similar. But already the difference from
> View attachment 14726449
> 
> to
> View attachment 14726451
> 
> 
> Is quite noticeable, dont get me wrong the bb is not that easy in poor light. The easy ilumn button though kind of makes up for it. Its cool, i am probably being a little harsh, as i get use to it, it will either be love or hate! Hoping the former
> 
> Bluetooth could be a good option. Non solar is no real issue, i do like the solar/multi but its not the be all and end all. I have a few auto's, so exact seconds......heck minute accuracy is not critical. The standard(so to speak) G's have all been very accurate without the MB6.
> 
> Thanks again for info


I have the same 5610 @ven and also the normal version and as bad as the neg is it's my favourite of my squares, don't know why but it is


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> I have the same 5610 @ven and also the normal version and as bad as the neg is it's my favourite of my squares, don't know why but it is


Thats nice to read Dxnnis, there is hope for me yet!  Its still on my wrist anyway , it seems more of a simple case of raising arm higher and placing the 5610 closer to ones bonce! I am use to just slightly turning the wrist to read the time...............this G makes me lift it up!!!!

Its early days, the looks, combi bracelet is winning me over. After all........how important is it to be able to read the time haha

Cheers


----------



## Dxnnis

Hope you get to love it like I do, maybe an acquired taste but I think it looks better than my positive even if it is harder work lol
P.S you could always think of the arm lifting as excerise


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Hope you get to love it like I do, maybe an acquired taste but I think it looks better than my positive even if it is harder work lol
> P.S you could always think of the arm lifting as excerise


Haha.......does that mean i need another for the other wrist  . I like it!!!!

I totally get where your coming from, i too think the same ways........sometimes a negative can be a positive


----------



## Krellef

I originally ordered a GW-7900-1er from Amazon, but then changed my mind in favor of the GW-M5610-1er, because what the heck am I going to use moonphase and tide water readings for? :think:

I have not yet recieved the watch, and even though most of you guys on this here subforum probably knows the model off the top of your head, Im'ma post a picture anyways |>

I really like the atomic timekeeping, solar driven movement and battery reserve indicator. |>|>


----------



## Prdrers

ven said:


> GW-M5610BC-1JF
> View attachment 14725953
> 
> View attachment 14725957
> 
> 
> Initial impressions are tiny, poor display. I quite like the bracelet though. I am bang on the fence right now of like/dont like much. I have a 100bb with a neg display and its not too bad at all. This however is a little more difficult to read, border line average at best legibility. Compared to the pos displays, cool or not, casio need to address these , either make substantially better or scrap the idea imo.
> Not too bad in light, low light a different matter. Pos display at a slight angle, compared with neg display straight on, pos display still kicks its a55
> View attachment 14725965
> 
> 
> Style wise, i do like the squares a lot, hence why i wanted to try out this model with multi 6. If i keep or not, i will never be getting another neg display again, no matter how cool the G its in ,is!


I feel your pain. I have the BBM-2 shown below (pic from web), and I've almost thrown in the towel on it. It's really, really bad in low or indirect light. Driving today with it on, I couldn't see anything glancing down at my wrist. I'm afraid it's gonna sit in the watch box from here on out... Legibility is nothing like the web pic below.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boy_wonder

New christmas outfit for my newly purchased NOS mudman.


----------



## Maddog1970

My last purchase of 2019 that will likely actually arrive in 2019.......Kobe Rangeman....joins my Kobe square....

Only the one quick pic for now, as it's sitting on my Coolfire for a bit, with some more pics later...

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Maddog1970 said:


> My last purchase of 2019 that will likely actually arrive in 2019.......Kobe Rangeman....joins my Kobe square....
> 
> Only the one quick pic for now, as it's sitting on my Coolfire for a bit, with some more pics later...
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 14726961


Did you mean likely arrive in 2020? Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oz2124

Christmas arrival 
Merry Christmas !









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Prdrers said:


> I feel your pain. I have the BBM-2 shown below (pic from web), and I've almost thrown in the towel on it. It's really, really bad in low or indirect light. Driving today with it on, I couldn't see anything glancing down at my wrist. I'm afraid it's gonna sit in the watch box from here on out... Legibility is nothing like the web pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! 
What are we to do? Its a tough one, i am still wearing it though. There is some kind of subconscious love going on somewhere. I am going to persevere for now and see it as a stealth watch........so stealthy, even the wearer can not see! Maybe these G's are a spring/summer watch. I have no problem with that, just in better lighting, lighter evenings the issues should be minimal compared to this time of year in the UK.

Not fully looked into it yet(how tricky or not, if it can be done........i will look into it when have more time) making it positive or a mod to make a little more friendly in low light conditions.

Seasons greetings, have a great day


----------



## ven

Congrats oz, very nice square , seasons greetings


----------



## bugi

Finally...


----------



## that.gshock.life

oz2124 said:


> Christmas arrival
> Merry Christmas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Nice! That watch looks so good in your pictures!


----------



## that.gshock.life

Maddog1970 said:


> My last purchase of 2019 that will likely actually arrive in 2019.......Kobe Rangeman....joins my Kobe square....
> 
> Only the one quick pic for now, as it's sitting on my Coolfire for a bit, with some more pics later...
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> View attachment 14726961


Congratulations on the kobe rangeman. That looks awesome!!


----------



## that.gshock.life

I got myself a Seiko Turtle to finish 2019. I'm really excited about this specific colourway 🙂. Have a nice Christmas and New Year!


----------



## sickondivers

G-SHOCK Blacked Out GD-400MB


----------



## onejme

A treat for this yearr...


----------



## onejme

View attachment 14735209


A treat for 2019.. Hoping more for 2020.. Let's goooooo!


----------



## Olyeller68

GA-700CM










This one completes my set of the 3 camo color ways.

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Byron2701

This Beauty


----------



## Miklos86

Olyeller68 said:


> GA-700CM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one completes my set of the 3 camo color ways.
> 
> When was it ever a question of need?


That's very nice! Congratulations! I guess a side-by-side shot is in order.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## masonstorm

I never thought I'd pay $1000 for a G-Shock, but:
1) the GMW-B5000V is (IMHO) the best looking square made to date
2) I just got my end-of-year bonus, which gave me some fun money to play with
3) I ordered from Amazon which had "Free Returns" - so I could have returned it if I didn't like it

However, once I got it - I knew it wasn't going back.
Now my biggest problem is neglecting the other watches in my collection.
(One other note - it came with a cool G-Shock bottle opener)


----------



## Gerry.GEG

It's been a challenge to get this off my wrist.

Although, today I'm wearing the Arnie redux.


----------



## Rammus

masonstorm said:


> I never thought I'd pay $1000 for a G-Shock, but:
> 1) the GMW-B5000V is (IMHO) the best looking square made to date
> 2) I just got my end-of-year bonus, which gave me some fun money to play with
> 3) I ordered from Amazon which had "Free Returns" - so I could have returned it if I didn't like it
> 
> However, once I got it - I knew it wasn't going back.
> Now my biggest problem is neglecting the other watches in my collection.
> (One other note - it came with a cool G-Shock bottle opener)
> View attachment 14741765
> View attachment 14741767
> View attachment 14741775


Congrats @masonstorm beautiful watch


----------



## kubr1ck

masonstorm said:


> I never thought I'd pay $1000 for a G-Shock, but:
> 1) the GMW-B5000V is (IMHO) the best looking square made to date
> 2) I just got my end-of-year bonus, which gave me some fun money to play with
> 3) I ordered from Amazon which had "Free Returns" - so I could have returned it if I didn't like it
> 
> However, once I got it - I knew it wasn't going back.
> Now my biggest problem is neglecting the other watches in my collection.
> (One other note - it came with a cool G-Shock bottle opener)
> View attachment 14741767


This watch has to be seen in person to be truly appreciated. It looks like liquid gunmetal under the light. It's a stunning finish. Congrats.


----------



## babyivan

Just made it under the 2019 wire... New arrival via Singapore, GWB5600HR-1

Swapped the AR bezel onto it. Not sure if I'm going to leave it or swap it back to the original....









 > everything else


----------



## babyivan

Rammus said:


> Congrats @masonstorm beautiful watch


I'm tempted to buy it just for that sweet bottle opener! 

Seriously though, it's a fantastic piece.
When they first came out, I wasn't feeling it, but I have now "seen the light".... I should grab one from Amazon before they are all gone (if not already).

CONGRATS!


----------



## Takvorian

The postman just delivered this:


















The Okapi Ranger


----------



## Aussiehoudini

After what was a way harder search than I anticipated I took a bit of a gamble and bought from a seller I had no experience with. I am happy to say it paid off as the postman today delivered this little beauty!









G-Shock Store Taipei 5th Anniversary DW-5600BBMGT5


----------



## yankeexpress

New stainless steel cased A1000 from a seller in Spain



Wonder why these are not more widely available. And why-O-why doesn't it have a CDT?


----------



## babyivan

yankeexpress said:


> New stainless steel cased A1000 from a seller in Spain
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why these are not more widely available. And why-O-why doesn't it have a CDT?


@yankeexpress Congrats! My question is: how did the Spain sellers get such a good deal that they can sell them at the price that they do.

As for CDT; well, I guess it's considered a non-essential. It depends on who you talk to l, as I hardly ever use mine.... But when I do, I want to see the current time in the top right corner 

 > everything else


----------



## ven

Latest G purchase for my soon to be 10yr old lad, CASIO G SHOCK SQUARE DW-5600BBM-1ER BLACK AND BLUE.

He loves my square and it looks good on him, so he wanted one with blue . Originally he was going for a blue case/strap, but decided on black case with blue writing. Looks pretty cool 

Will update with a pic once received


----------



## Irf

Aussiehoudini said:


> After what was a way harder search than I anticipated I took a bit of a gamble and bought from a seller I had no experience with. I am happy to say it paid off as the postman today delivered this little beauty!
> 
> View attachment 14749965
> 
> 
> G-Shock Store Taipei 5th Anniversary DW-5600BBMGT5


Glad you finally got hold of one!


----------



## Freyberg

oz2124 said:


> Christmas arrival
> Merry Christmas !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Wow, great shot


----------



## nkwatchy

A NOS Swatch SCG401 manufactured in 1993, which is also the year I was gifted one for a birthday. I lost it during a move a few years later, but with the wonders of the internet another one is back on my wrist, 27 years later!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## skim0039

My First G-Shock. So light I sometime don't even realize I'm wearing a watch.


----------



## babyivan

skim0039 said:


> My First G-Shock. So light I sometime don't even realize I'm wearing a watch.
> 
> View attachment 14760031


That's next on my list 

 > everything else


----------



## zigg

Got mine a couple of days ago and love it. Thought I will get some wrist shots, not something I do but noticed most watches looks huge on most photos on here where in fact, they are not so big.


----------



## yankeexpress

GA-2100TH, the first version I have seen with a positive screen


----------



## yankeexpress

Inbound










GA-2100TH, the first version I have seen with a positive screen


----------



## babyivan

zigg said:


> Got mine a couple of days ago and love it. Thought I will get some wrist shots, not something I do but noticed most watches looks huge on most photos on here where in fact, they are not so big.
> 
> View attachment 14760495
> View attachment 14760497
> View attachment 14760499


Fantastic! Congrats!

 > everything else


----------



## CC

Christmas purchase...









Bough this at 40% off, guess it's not selling well. Looks pretty good but just can't see myself wearing it so returned...


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Christmas purchase...
> 
> View attachment 14776273
> 
> 
> Bough this at 40% off, guess it's not selling well. Looks pretty good but just can't see myself wearing it so returned...
> 
> View attachment 14776277


Idk, you might change your mind if you put on a black strap. That leopard print strap is awful.

 > everything else


----------



## Kairo

Took a chance and bought this with 2 broken bezel screws. Happily i managed to remove them. 😊


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Rasta landed!!!


----------



## nkwatchy

Absolutely vibing with this GX-56BB-1. In fact, about to buy a 2nd one (used this time) to use with my incoming custom gold metal bezel and band.


----------



## Rammus

My news GW-B5600-2E


----------



## rmeron

Here is my clear GA700SK.


----------



## rmeron

Another 700 model, my GA700CM also my GA-700.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

A new square!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Squirrel Murphy said:


> A new square!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Excellent choice 

Now you need to "Combi-fy" it 









 > everything else


----------



## mostlywabisabi

That is gorgeous!



masonstorm said:


> I never thought I'd pay $1000 for a G-Shock, but:
> 1) the GMW-B5000V is (IMHO) the best looking square made to date
> 2) I just got my end-of-year bonus, which gave me some fun money to play with
> 3) I ordered from Amazon which had "Free Returns" - so I could have returned it if I didn't like it
> 
> However, once I got it - I knew it wasn't going back.
> Now my biggest problem is neglecting the other watches in my collection.
> (One other note - it came with a cool G-Shock bottle opener)
> [


----------



## Dxnnis

Sorry not a G but it's related I suppose







A real bargain (again) was allowed to check it out and then she took it away until my birthdayo|
Not a shiny titanium, collectable,top of the line watch but you know what I'm happy with finding bargains, especially like new in every way bargains.
If I ever win the lottery maybe I will catch up with you guys and some of your stunning collections:-!


----------



## umarrajs

My first MTG. 
Very comfortable/ergonomic.............compared to Mudmaster (GWG), Gravitymaster (GPW) or The GPS Rangeman (GPR).

The sallaz polish adds a touch of Lux!


----------



## kubr1ck

umarrajs said:


> My first MTG.
> Very comfortable/ergonomic.............compared to Mudmaster (GWG), Gravitymaster (GPW) or The GPS Rangeman (GPR).
> 
> The sallaz polish adds a touch of Lux!


Congrats on purchasing an award-winning watch! Looks great. :-!


----------



## nkwatchy

DW-6900NC-7D "Marok"









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Not a G-shock but...another great Seiko from Topper Jewelers.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## memento_mori

5025D - I never thought a jelly band could be so comfortable!


----------



## nkwatchy

memento_mori said:


> 5025D - I never thought a jelly band could be so comfortable!
> 
> View attachment 14787405


The DW-5025D-8 is a stunner. I had a wonderful example, but ended up selling it. Do post a pic of its amazing mirror dial, if you get a chance!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

'Flash Alert' G-Shock G-8000B






Almost Vintage-circa 2005


----------



## memento_mori

I will try, the mirror display is really beautiful, but my photographic skill ... ;-)


----------



## 356746

It's on the way

I'll be back...


----------



## babyivan

356746 said:


> It's on the way
> 
> I'll be back...


Looks familiar 









 > everything else


----------



## Maddog1970

Fresh from Japan, my "previously loved", mint, Rangeman gw9430......rounds out my Rangeman collection, and Casio willing, my last planned purchase for a while.......


----------



## babyivan

Maddog1970 said:


> ...and Casio willing, my last planned purchase for a while.......
> 
> View attachment 14792407


Haha, that won't last long...

 > everything else


----------



## SolarPower

Yesterday out of the box from Japan the watch did not receive a sync









Last night it did, as expected.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Maybe considered taboo but another Seiko...SLA023









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Maybe considered taboo but another Seiko...SLA023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Why taboo?

Absolute classic, congrats. I sold my OG SBDX001 recently after 8 years of ownership - I do miss it but needed to free up some watch funds and made profit on it (!) so not complaining.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Maybe considered taboo but another Seiko...SLA023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


f21? 

Very nice!

When I first saw your post on wruw, I thought it was the samurai.... I was obviously mistaken, lol. 
A blue marine master, very very nice!
Congrats.

 > everything else


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

babyivan said:


> f21?
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> When I first saw your post on wruw, I thought it was the samurai.... I was obviously mistaken, lol.
> A blue marine master, very very nice!
> Congrats.
> 
> > everything else


The colors are beautiful on it which was what made me fall on love with it...there is also a Forest Green 50th anniversary edition of this series and it's another stunner.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The colors are beautiful on it which was what made me fall on love with it...there is also a Forest Green 50th anniversary edition of this series and it's another stunner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh green, that sounds fantastic! I always lusted after green dials.

You need the green now. To keep the blue company 

 > everything else


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

babyivan said:


> Oh green, that sounds fantastic! I always lusted after green dials.
> 
> You need the green now. To keep the blue company
> 
> > everything else


They're not easily found and on eBay the prices are way over my idea of reasonable.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday




----------



## ven

Couple of deliveries came today, 1st up a baby G for my sister. My mum said she wanted/needed a watch and being her birthday, a baby G fits the bill. Has to be stainless or anything thats not cheap metal backs due to skin reacting(i was told). Being stainless the G has that covered.
I am actually impressed, setting the time etc, feels quality.








Then part of my little project, 5600 came in


----------



## 356746

Fresh from Chino San:


----------



## Krsitoffer

Not quite a G but close enough i reckon, just arrived in the mail and i love it, will most likely take over as my main beater watch indefinitely.

(Dont mind my permanently dirty mechanic fingers)


----------



## Dxnnis

Krsitoffer said:


> Not quite a G but close enough i reckon, just arrived in the mail and i love it, will most likely take over as my main beater watch indefinitely.
> 
> (Dont mind my permanently dirty mechanic fingers)


Picture would help lol


----------



## Krsitoffer

Dxnnis said:


> Picture would help lol


they show up for me 

edit: links to images
https://i.imgur.com/g2QDQqv.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/6WstajG.jpg


----------



## Dxnnis

Strange? Does that sometimes, and I ain't authorised to view links?


----------



## Krsitoffer

Dxnnis said:


> Strange? Does that sometimes, and I ain't authorised to view links?


Trying a different host

edit: didnt work, trying to upload directly
View attachment 14818415


----------



## Dxnnis

Got it now, awesome watch @Krsitoffer


----------



## Krsitoffer

Dxnnis said:


> Got it now, awesome watch @Krsitoffer


Thanks, lightweight, comfortable band, sapphire crystal, though mvt, reasonable thin, was kind of an afterthought when i ordered this little fellow but my casio-oriented brain most definitely more drawn to the edifice.


----------



## babyivan

Krsitoffer said:


> Thanks, lightweight, comfortable band, sapphire crystal, though mvt, reasonable thin, was kind of an afterthought when i ordered this little fellow but my casio-oriented brain most definitely more drawn to the edifice.
> 
> View attachment 14818435


That is fantastic, congrats!
What's that called, "save the ocean"? Also hard to compare to an edifice, imo. 
If you're going for the purity of an analog you can't go wrong with a Seiko auto diver.

When it comes to digi, My heart belongs to G Shock; but if I'm going analog, it's got to be a Seiko... Although, I REALLY REALLY _REALLY _ want a Oce*anus* ocw-s100 (even though I probably would never wear it _*see signature below_ )










*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## Krsitoffer

babyivan said:


> That is fantastic, congrats!
> What's that called, "save the ocean"? Also hard to compare to an edifice, imo.
> If you're going for the purity of an analog you can't go wrong with a Seiko auto diver.
> 
> When it comes to digi, My heart belongs to G Shock; but if I'm going analog, it's got to be a Seiko... Although, I REALLY REALLY _REALLY _ want a Oce*anus* ocw-s100 (even though I probably would never wear it _*see signature below_ )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...so many Squares, so little time*


Dont get me wrong i like the seiko for what it is, even with it's dislocated chapter ring, its got a somewhat brutish and formidable tool-diver appeal, with a fun dial and they cant really be compared.

But unboxing them at the same time i just immediately prefered the edifice, unexpectedly, it wear pretty much like a small g shock when it comes to weight and wrist mobility, but feels more grown up/proper without being grown up or proper.

I really want a few oceanuses as well but i would probably never wear them because they feel to dressy and i'd wind up giving it to my dad, but just owning it and getting to play with it for a while is an alluring thought


----------



## babyivan

Krsitoffer said:


> Dont get me wrong i like the seiko for what it is, even with it's dislocated chapter ring, its got a somewhat brutish and formidable tool-diver appeal, with a fun dial and they cant really be compared.
> 
> But unboxing them at the same time i just immediately prefered the edifice, unexpectedly, it wear pretty much like a small g shock when it comes to weight and wrist mobility, but feels more grown up/proper without being grown up or proper.
> 
> I really want a few oceanuses as well but i would probably never wear them because they feel to dressy and i'd wind up giving it to my dad, but just owning it and getting to play with it for a while is an alluring thought


Totally agree with you on the quality control with the Seikos. Truly disappointing. My last two Seiko buys: the skx007 and skx009; both have loose/shifting chapter rings.

*...so many Squares, so little time*


----------



## germanos30

Finally arrived


----------



## memento_mori

The Christmas edition 2019 of the 5700:

















DW-5700TH


----------



## CC

Krsitoffer said:


> Dont get me wrong i like the seiko for what it is, even with it's dislocated chapter ring, its got a somewhat brutish and formidable tool-diver appeal, with a fun dial and they cant really be compared.
> 
> But unboxing them at the same time i just immediately prefered the edifice, unexpectedly, it wear pretty much like a small g shock when it comes to weight and wrist mobility, but feels more grown up/proper without being grown up or proper.
> 
> I really want a few oceanuses as well but i would probably never wear them because they feel to dressy and i'd wind up giving it to my dad, but just owning it and getting to play with it for a while is an alluring thought


Nearly bought that OCW so many times, it's beautiful, but too dressy for me also.


----------



## acadian

CC said:


> Nearly bought that OCW so many times, it's beautiful, but too dressy for me also.


+2


----------



## yankeexpress

Supposedly new old stock, $70 shipped


----------



## sodamonkey

This from Ebay last night, seller's photos:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

27+ years old, NOS. We shall see.


----------



## asfasdfasdf

The watch that every cat person should own!


----------



## nkwatchy

Inspired by D7002470's photo of one recently, I managed to find a used one on the Bay. Cleaned, disinfected and with a brand new strap and bezel from TikTox. Love it. Will take a photo in daylight soon to capture the cool, forest green LCD.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

sodamonkey said:


> This from Ebay last night, seller's photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


Fantastic pick up!

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## babyivan

nkwatchy said:


> Inspired by D7002470's photo of one recently, I managed to find a used one on the Bay. Cleaned, disinfected and with a brand new strap and bezel from TikTox. Love it. Will take a photo in daylight soon to capture the cool, forest green LCD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Excellent buy! 
Yeah, the green never comes out well in pictures, hard to capture. It almost looks gray to my eyes... but in person it's a whole different story.

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## CC

Just arrived...

View attachment 14822883


----------



## Steelerswit

Out for delivery today, just checked.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## zigg

Just got mine today - sized and ready to go!


----------



## GaryK30

Steelerswit said:


> Out for delivery today, just checked.
> 
> View attachment 14822919
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Great display on this one. Much more readable than the negative-display Woody. The blue tint looks nice too.


----------



## rodo88




----------



## Steelerswit

GaryK30 said:


> Great display on this one. Much more readable than the negative-display Woody. The blue tint looks nice too.


Even better in real life.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## DrewL

GW-B5600AR-1. My first square. I love the utilitarian style and subtle red accents. The auto light helps the legibility. Very comfy.


----------



## babyivan

DrewL said:


> View attachment 14824075
> 
> GW-B5600AR-1. My first square. I love the utilitarian style and subtle red accents. The auto light helps the legibility. Very comfy.


The first of many... Welcome to the club. 

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## CC

Just received a 'Brand new' rather expensive Seiko from a large AD...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 14822883


Finally pulled the trigger @CC ?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> Just received a 'Brand new' rather expensive Seiko from a large AD...
> 
> View attachment 14825255
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825257
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825259
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825261


New? That had to have been used before.... old skin flake on it....not possible....

By the way...which Seiko model?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioNut

A “pair of Kings”


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 14822883


I was considering getting to this... Ebay is doing a 20% off on watch purchases $500+ (max $200 back) Code: "LUXETIME"

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Just received a 'Brand new' rather expensive Seiko from a large AD...
> 
> View attachment 14825255
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825257
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825259
> 
> 
> View attachment 14825261


That doesn't look good CC ?


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> New? That had to have been used before.... old skin flake on it....not possible....
> 
> By the way...which Seiko model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The limited edition SBBN042. Been looking forward to this so pretty gutted.


----------



## CC

babyivan said:


> I was considering getting to this... Ebay is doing a 20% off on watch purchases $500+ (max $200 back) Code: "LUXETIME"
> 
> _...so many Squares, so little time_


To be honest I'm not sure about it.

Had this model before and found the face to be pretty small and not very legible. Might be my ageing eyes. Was hoping this would be better but find the dials small and it's a pretty dark face.

Love the case & bracelet though, it's a lot shinier than I expected, pity it's not Ti for the price.


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> To be honest I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Had this model before and found the face to be pretty small and not very legible. Might be my ageing eyes. Was hoping this would be better but find the dials small and it's a pretty dark face.
> 
> Love the case & bracelet though, it's a lot shinier than I expected, pity it's not Ti for the price.


The thing holding me back is the fact that it's analog. My love for G Shocks is pretty much exclusive to digis. If I were to go analog within the Casio family, it would be an Oce*ANUS* (hehe, couldn't help myself)... pretty much the ocw100 or the newer **200 model.

Also, a great point about not being Ti. 
BTW, it's also IP coated and not DLC. 

However, it does look awesome; and if I were to get an mtg, it would be this style. I have always liked the blue accents version that comes with the steel/blue bracelet.

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## story

Honeymoon phase


----------



## babyivan

story said:


> View attachment 14826061
> 
> Honeymoon phase


My fave of the gmw series, outside of the camo Ti that I'm Honeymooning

_...so many Squares, so little time_


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> The limited edition SBBN042. Been looking forward to this so pretty gutted.
> 
> View attachment 14825493


I would tell the dealer to stop beating around the bush and either give me an additional generous discount just refund me...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## judg69

Hi MTG Guys, judg69 popping in briefly, as you probably know , I pretty much love Analog/Digital G's. I have the MTG-1500 with a positive display and highly recommend it to you. Easy to read analog AND easy to read digital:













Have a Great Day!!!


----------



## judg69

DUPLICATE


----------



## Zednut

Gwm-5610b. Quite striking!


----------



## CC

Hope this can do what 2 weeks of UK winter 'sun' failed to do...


----------



## Guarionex

Recent purchase lastweek, wasn't thrilled about it but after a few days on the wrist it's growing on me.


----------



## Guarionex

babyivan said:


> The thing holding me back is the fact that it's analog. My love for G Shocks is pretty much exclusive to digis. If I were to go analog within the Casio family, it would be an Oce*ANUS* (hehe, couldn't help myself)... pretty much the ocw100 or the newer **200 model.
> 
> Also, a great point about not being Ti.
> BTW, it's also IP coated and not DLC.
> 
> However, it does look awesome; and if I were to get an mtg, it would be this style. I have always liked the blue accents version that comes with the steel/blue bracelet.
> 
> _...so many Squares, so little time_


Bro the analog life isn't bad.


----------



## yankeexpress

View attachment 14830941


Inbound from Spain


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Hope this can do what 2 weeks of UK winter 'sun' failed to do...
> 
> View attachment 14830315
> 
> 
> View attachment 14830317
> 
> 
> View attachment 14830321


Where did you purchase this from?


----------



## FreakyCas

CC said:


> Hope this can do what 2 weeks of UK winter 'sun' failed to do...
> 
> View attachment 14830315
> 
> 
> View attachment 14830317
> 
> 
> View attachment 14830321


Where did you purchase this from?


----------



## Rocat

Jumping on the Bandwagon, I have ordered a Casio DW-291H-9 as well.

Posted the picture from the web to give you all a size comparison


----------



## luth_ukail

Very nice. The size is almost a 5600 in comparison. 

Sent from my Samsung Note 10+


----------



## yankeexpress

New to me version and see 2 renders of Casio AE1000W-4. Only ordered one for under $20 delivered.


----------



## Olyeller68

A little something I just put together earlier today.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Socom

Just arrived yesterday.


----------



## memento_mori

Please post at the end of the thread! Thank you


----------



## il Pirati

Really excited to get a hold of this little froggy!!


----------



## GaryK30

il Pirati said:


> Really excited to get a hold of this little froggy!!


That's a great Frog. At least a few forum members were lucky enough to find one of these. Congrats.


----------



## Zednut

What is there to say about these "machines of war"? Except that why I don't have the remaining two watches in the kg collectin, Gr-7900kg and g-5600kg!! why?!


----------



## Steelerswit

Zednut said:


> View attachment 14848783
> What is there to say about these "machines of war"? Except that why I don't have the remaining two watches in the kg collectin, Gr-7900kg and g-5600kg!! why?!


Because I have them....i need the 56kg.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## CC

HK to GB in 2 days. Hopefully in hand Monday.


----------



## Dino7

Gone a bit Gshock mad recently , sold a lot of my auto watches as wasn’t wearing them and got carried away .....


----------



## memento_mori

The big three! Congratulations to your taste!


----------



## nkwatchy

Dino7 said:


> Gone a bit Gshock mad recently , sold a lot of my auto watches as wasn't wearing them and got carried away .....


Oh wow, now that's how to get carried away in style! Congrats, three classics.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Arrived at my door this evening via Japan Post.


----------



## JSM9872

This one came in yesterday. Really enjoying the look of it and this model. And of course I added bullbars and adapters as I pretty much always do.









"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my GALAXY NOTE 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari

Got a b5600bc and love it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Greeff

My first G-shock!
















I was a little bit opposed to the Bluetooth option, but I have now completely changed my mind. Since we don't have atomic time transmitters anywhere near hear it works so well to sync the watch and set all the various settings. I was planning on getting a Rangeman next, but perhaps something else Bluetooth capable would be in order. Also, I didn't like the Ana / Digi, but I am a convert now...


----------



## TavisB

Got this one yesterday. 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411

babyivan said:


> Arrived at my door this evening via Japan Post.


Just let one of these go recently...still one of my faves, just wasn't getting enough wrist time. Pro tip, if the resin stains from fabric etc... A little magic eraser works wonders. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Two G received today.

G-7302RL 2004 20€


BG-169R 25€


----------



## CC

So. Having recently returned the Camo MTG, very poor legibility even using the light and awful lume, I reminisced how easy the SBBN033 was to read. Unfortunately I didn't like the polished shroud and the band wasn't my favourite. Ended up moving that on.

Non G new arrival. SBBN031...

















Much prefer the Matt shroud and the bracelet looks nice although don't have time to adjust and try at the moment. Black Bezel is also much better looking than the full silver version.


----------



## FarmeR57

I have never seen this model before and had to look up what the bright function was. Manual says its a brightness alarm which beeps when taken from dark to light.

G's can be so weird and I sure enjoy that I often get surprised by undiscovered models.


----------



## babyivan

gnus411 said:


> Just let one of these go recently...still one of my faves, just wasn't getting enough wrist time. Pro tip, if the resin stains from fabric etc... A little magic eraser works wonders. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks @gnus411

Does the magic eraser make the watch white again? Seems like it yellowed a mere 10 minutes after unboxing it


----------



## Rammus

Double


----------



## Rammus

FarmeR57 said:


> View attachment 14859181
> 
> I have never seen this model before and had to look up what the bright function was. Manual says its a brightness alarm which beeps when taken from dark to light.
> 
> G's can be so weird and I sure enjoy that I often get surprised by undiscovered models.


I have never seen this model before and had to look up what the bright function was. Manual says its a brightness alarm which beeps when taken from dark to light.

G's can be so weird and I sure enjoy that I often get surprised by undiscovered models.


----------



## jah

GIGN G-Shock to match my Gladiator!!!!


----------



## zack20cb

Finally gave up waiting for Casio to release more colorways of the A1000 steelcase. This should hold me for a while.


----------



## Sir Galahad

jah said:


> GIGN G-Shock to match my Gladiator!!!!


That's a cool color, looks awesome

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mohd

Bought a used DW-6600 and really wanted to show it off haha!


----------



## Prdrers

Got my Gulfman today. Owned it once before and now again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAner

A very fine and beautyful Black in Black G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER


----------



## bratz

TAner said:


> A very fine and beautyful Black in Black G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER
> 
> View attachment 14865751


0


----------



## Dxnnis

TAner said:


> A very fine and beautyful Black in Black G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER
> 
> View attachment 14865751


I love my one as well, enjoy


----------



## kwv89

Two squares in a week.


----------



## kwv89

And this is the second one


----------



## Rocat

kwv89 said:


> And this is the second one


One of my favorite all time bad movies to watch, Galaxy Quest


----------



## yankeexpress

MDV-106B


----------



## CC

yankeexpress said:


> MDV-106B


How is it in person? Mine's in the post.


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> MDV-106B


Curious. Where were these manufactured? China or Thailand.


----------



## Synequano

Got it earlier this month but I just started checking this subforum


----------



## yankeexpress

CC said:


> How is it in person? Mine's in the post.


It's even better than I expected. The sunburst dial is striking and a bonus.

The sweep hits the marks and the bezel is tight with no back play.


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> Curious. Where were these manufactured? China or Thailand.


Back of the watch states "Cased in China"


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> Curious. Where were these manufactured? China or Thailand.


Back of the watch states "Japan Mov't", "Cased in China"


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

I sure a lot have seen mine already but here it is again. When I get back to the barracks I'll get some shots off my new GW-9400









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Impulse buy! 
Sooooo, I stopped by my G AD today to see if the camo bezel ga-2100 or the desert camo dw-5610 had arrived yet and as I suspected they're still not expected for a while. As I was browsing I noticed the Gorillaz camo LE and I thought if I am looking for a camo themed watch why not just get this one? I am actually not a fan of the ga-2000 models, so I never really considered getting one. I think the ga-2000 has some great ideas behind it like the comfort of carbon core, a more appealing size, and best of all the emphasis on strap interchangeability, but I just always found the watches themselves a bit dull and really didn't want one without solar. 
The Gorillaz collab is the exception for me (didn't feel that way until I actually saw one today though) because the straps are just ridiculously cool, I love the green indices, red Gorillaz font, the white skeleton hands, and especially the highly polished green metallic ring around the digital seconds screen. Also, it has to be the most comfortable G I have ever worn. It is incredibly light and sits on my wrist very nicely (better than the ga-2100 which although comfortable doesn't seem to sit properly on my wrist). I was actually on the fence about dropping the money, but after doing some math and checking the exchange rate I figured it was actually quite a bit cheaper than the original price listed on G Central and when he offered to throw in the nano-block G Shock display I was sold.
I am kind of surprised more people didn't pick one up. There were a lot of complaints about the 1st collab being boring and they seemed to have answered that criticism by releasing 2 very uniquely colored models the second time around.


----------



## nkwatchy

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I sure a lot have seen mine already but here it is again. When I get back to the barracks I'll get some shots off my new GW-9400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Great photos, mate! Made me very tempted to buy one...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

Another local buy/sell find==>GD-X6900LG-8
Since white not usually my thing, I bought with the intention of trying my hand at dying it to a dark grey. Once it arrived I found it is a pale grey color which looks pretty good so will keep it this way for now at least.









Also arriving the same day from my first TikTox order, a dlc bezel for my GMW-B5000-1.


----------



## judg69

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Impulse buy!
> Sooooo, I stopped by my G AD today to see if the camo bezel ga-2100 or the desert camo dw-5610 had arrived yet and as I suspected they're still not expected for a while. As I was browsing I noticed the Gorillaz camo LE and I thought if I am looking for a camo themed watch why not just get this one? I am actually not a fan of the ga-2000 models, so I never really considered getting one. I think the ga-2000 has some great ideas behind it like the comfort of carbon core, a more appealing size, and best of all the emphasis on strap interchangeability, but I just always found the watches themselves a bit dull and really didn't want one without solar.
> The Gorillaz collab is the exception for me (didn't feel that way until I actually saw one today though) because the straps are just ridiculously cool, I love the green indices, red Gorillaz font, the white skeleton hands, and especially the highly polished green metallic ring around the digital seconds screen. Also, it has to be the most comfortable G I have ever worn. It is incredibly light and sits on my wrist very nicely (better than the ga-2100 which although comfortable doesn't seem to sit properly on my wrist). I was actually on the fence about dropping the money, but after doing some math and checking the exchange rate I figured it was actually quite a bit cheaper than the original price listed on G Central and when he offered to throw in the nano-block G Shock display I was sold.
> I am kind of surprised more people didn't pick one up. There were a lot of complaints about the 1st collab being boring and they seemed to have answered that criticism by releasing 2 very uniquely colored models the second time around.
> View attachment 14871719
> 
> 
> View attachment 14871721


I think we should retitle this post 'Mr Jones Takes a Walk on the Wild Side'!!. lol, judg69


----------



## judg69

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Impulse buy!
> Sooooo, I stopped by my G AD today to see if the camo bezel ga-2100 or the desert camo dw-5610 had arrived yet and as I suspected they're still not expected for a while. As I was browsing I noticed the Gorillaz camo LE and I thought if I am looking for a camo themed watch why not just get this one? I am actually not a fan of the ga-2000 models, so I never really considered getting one. I think the ga-2000 has some great ideas behind it like the comfort of carbon core, a more appealing size, and best of all the emphasis on strap interchangeability, but I just always found the watches themselves a bit dull and really didn't want one without solar.
> The Gorillaz collab is the exception for me (didn't feel that way until I actually saw one today though) because the straps are just ridiculously cool, I love the green indices, red Gorillaz font, the white skeleton hands, and especially the highly polished green metallic ring around the digital seconds screen. Also, it has to be the most comfortable G I have ever worn. It is incredibly light and sits on my wrist very nicely (better than the ga-2100 which although comfortable doesn't seem to sit properly on my wrist). I was actually on the fence about dropping the money, but after doing some math and checking the exchange rate I figured it was actually quite a bit cheaper than the original price listed on G Central and when he offered to throw in the nano-block G Shock display I was sold.
> I am kind of surprised more people didn't pick one up. There were a lot of complaints about the 1st collab being boring and they seemed to have answered that criticism by releasing 2 very uniquely colored models the second time around.
> View attachment 14871719
> 
> 
> View attachment 14871721


I think we should retitle this post 'Mr Jones Takes a Walk on the Wild Side'!!. lol, judg69


----------



## bctimekeeper

Cool watches!


----------



## Phreddo

GA-2100THS








Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Forgive me Shockers, but my first watch purchase of 2020 ended up being this Seiko SRPE03 "King Turtle" on bracelet with its waffle dial, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Low key, sporty but classy. Haven't bought an auto in a while.


----------



## yankeexpress

Amazon reduced it to $30 and with my credit card cashback, it is free, delivered...










....the remaining cashback got me this for $7.98:


----------



## Wanderer16

yankeexpress said:


> Amazon reduced it to $30 and with my credit card cashback, it is free, delivered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....the remaining cashback got me this for $7.98:
> 
> View attachment 14877935


That amazon cash back thing has been spent on a few Casios here too!


----------



## CC

Just arrived, Vegas > UK...


----------



## germanos30

Bday gift arrives


----------



## Rammus

GW-B5600BC-1BER just arrived today


----------



## Dxnnis

germanos30 said:


> Bday gift arrives
> View attachment 14884323
> 
> View attachment 14884325


Very Happy Birthday to you @germanos30


----------



## prmax

My new G Shock. Received on Tuesday.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

The red one came


----------



## memento_mori




----------



## JustAbe

memento_mori said:


> View attachment 14889207


Congrats @memento_mori!! :-!b-)|> Great pick!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## JustAbe

Rammus said:


> GW-B5600BC-1BER just arrived today


Congrats @Rammus!! :-!b-)|> Nice piece, enjoy and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## Rammus

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @Rammus!! :-!b-)|> Nice piece, enjoy and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


Thank you @JustAbe


----------



## Rammus

Double


----------



## memento_mori

Thank you! I am really fascinated by this colors!


----------



## Vost

Ordered today. Not a GS, but a nice Cassio JDM.... ( PRO TREK PRW-3100T-7JF )


----------



## Rocket1991

not new, not shiny but best possible ... cheap indestructible and vintage. Hello from early 2000s.
Love big digits and ready to claim it's among best possible Casio Gs in screen ergonomics department. nothing for show. everything means business.


----------



## Watch Addicted

http://imgur.com/a


GWG-1000-1A brand new last week, fresh band on it right away!


----------



## Watch Addicted

I can't figure out this picture thing lol


----------



## Watch Addicted

http://imgur.com/S47nMoD


----------



## yankeexpress

Snagged a cheap DW-5600 off eBay to install in this new arrival green jelly bezel:

View attachment 14901289


----------



## Wanderer16

Vost said:


> Ordered today. Not a GS, but a nice Cassio JDM.... ( PRO TREK PRW-3100T-7JF )
> 
> View attachment 14890767


That is beyond sharp!! Congrats on a really sharp Protrek.


----------



## ck13

Re acquired this classic.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Wanderer16 said:


> That is beyond sharp!! Congrats on a really sharp Protrek.


Thanks mate 

btw:...


----------



## Wanderer16

New Frogman arrived today. Was still on Tokyo time when I unboxed it. 








Looks like it's last sync was October 2.








All set for Central time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

You have a great collection going @Wanderer16, you got some great pieces and the new froggy is real nice


----------



## Wanderer16

Dxnnis said:


> You have a great collection going @Wanderer16, you got some great pieces and the new froggy is real nice


Thanks @Dxnnis I don't consider myself to be a collector as much as an old retired guy with too much time on his hands. LOL (pun intended) The WRUW thread is putting a hurting on my bank account. I hope I can resist better for awhile. I see you have another on the way as well so you know the monkey too!!


----------



## Dxnnis

Yes the GW5000 arrives tomorrow but I am worried. I have wanted one for years but they was out my price range and I saw this and might have made a mistake jumping in just because of the price and my impatience to save for a new one! It looks ok in the photos but hope it's just as good when I see it, as long as the screen is good and the back ain't too scratched up the rest is easily replaced. Here's hoping eh


----------



## memento_mori

New old stock from Italy


----------



## Dxnnis

Well done @memento_mori that looks awesome, enjoy my friend


----------



## gH05t_M4LL




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Watch Addicted said:


> I can't figure out this picture thing lol


it's an original GWG1000-1 with the band from a GWG1000DC...if you're trying to figure out if it's a genuine?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

gH05t_M4LL said:


> View attachment 14906889
> 
> View attachment 14906891
> 
> View attachment 14906893


Very nice! Are you going to get the black one also? You know you have to... 

Sent from my F2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Addicted

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Watch Addicted said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't figure out this picture thing lol
> 
> 
> 
> it's an original GWG1000-1 with the band from a GWG1000DC...if you're trying to figure out if it's a genuine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Sorry, Should have been more clear. I'm new to forums and was having issues displaying the pictures directly in the post. Don't know how to do that on the mobile site.

Yeah I did the customization myself. Ordered the watch and the band to model it after the GWG-1000DC. Ordered online seperatly, all seems to be legit and I'm loving it ?. Now just need to find the orange Maharishi GWG-1000MH


----------



## kwv89

Swapped out the basic black band and bezel


----------



## Dxnnis

GW-5000-1JF







Been a long time wanting one but loving it now


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> GW-5000-1JF
> View attachment 14908301
> 
> Been a long time wanting one but loving it now


Nice one Dennis!


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Nice one Dennis!


Thanks Ken, was worried about the condition but it's only in need of new resins to look like new, but for now I'm just gonna wear it. It feels strange but in a really good way compared to any other G I have


----------



## Servus

Hats off!

;-)


----------



## Watch Addicted

kwv89 said:


> Swapped out the basic black band and bezel


👌 You did exactly what I did but with the Rangeman! Looking good


----------



## eonflux

The new beater


----------



## wrsmith

I just received a 35th anniversary DW5735 which I bought on discount. 
However the screen viewing angle is significantly worse than my existing DW5035D. So I will be returning it.
I wanted to like it and I was stoked about getting a screwback for cheap.


----------



## wrsmith

double message


----------



## sticky

Simply awful photo of my new GA-2000.


----------



## Wetrudgeon

Our new MTG B1000. Apologize for poor photo.








We trudge on.


----------



## radwatches

Long shot but do you still own this by any chance?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Incoming from 2 different members here

Sneaker Freaker band and, bezel set, and a sweet GWX-5600










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Vost

Hi mates,

The PRO TREK PRW-3100T-7JF arrived today. Happy.


----------



## Dxnnis

Great looking ProTrek you got for yourself, enjoy @Vost


----------



## Steelerswit

Ortho Dr and PT want me to walk 1/2 mile 3x week so i ordered this


----------



## studiord

The Japanese limited edition DW-5610SUS-5JR with the provided replacement strap.


----------



## Sir Galahad

studiord said:


> The Japanese limited edition DW-5610SUS-5JR with the provided replacement strap.


That's a nice looking G!

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 5150Vitto

My first two G-shocks, purchased 13 years apart. The third one is in the mail.

Thank you to the WUS Casio G-shock forum for getting me back into G-Shocks!


----------



## memento_mori

DWX-110 from eBay - will clean it better tomorrow


----------



## JustAbe

memento_mori said:


> DWX-110 from eBay - will clean it better tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 14927515


Congrats Padre @memento_mori!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## memento_mori

JustAbe said:


> Congrats Padre @memento_mori!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>


Thank you - the sunrise/sunset and Moon up and down is really helpful for hiking.


----------



## Piowa

New arrival GXW and the state of my collection.









GD-100 is probably going to be sold soon.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CC

Bought a shiny new strap to go on my MDV-106B. Hopefully get time to fit it tonight.


----------



## batosai117

I just ordered the Mudmaster GG-B100 1B all black. Expected delivery is by the 13th and I can't wait. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## that.gshock.life

Really excited to add a GWF-1000 to the collection


----------



## bizzotech

Hey there,

I was away for a wile, but now I'm back  And to celebrate I bought a GW-5000-1JF


----------



## Krellef

I never thought I'd replace my GW-M5610 with anyting, but along came a GMW-B5000D....










Sendt fra min SM-G950F med Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv

Didn't think I'd spend this much on a G but I'm loving it

GMW-B5000TB-1JR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kca

Adding another gmw-b5000d to the list of incomings. My new to me full metal g just landed.

Very happy with my purchase! Have a great day!










Cheers,

Casey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Arrived via Amazon in the afternoon.

DW6900LU-3



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## jah

Burton just in!


----------



## therion

Just in from Amazon. I was thinking that a cheap stealthy G couldn't hurt. I was right 



I wasn't bothered to set the date, I was too excited.


----------



## Evil Minion

Macy's gave me 25% off this past weekend, so couldn't resist.

My first G-Shock!! Loving it so far


----------



## GaryK30

therion said:


> Just in from Amazon. I was thinking that a cheap stealthy G couldn't hurt. I was right
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't bothered to set the date, I was too excited.


Great choice. The GD-350-1B has one of the best negative displays on a Casio, and the GD-350 module has lots of nice features, including the vibe alarm.


----------



## germanos30

Hot stuff coming today &#55358;&#56766;


----------



## simsim

bought on amazon, was pretty cheap (~80€). also ordered the combibracelet for the watch. cost almost as much as the watch :-s


----------



## Vost

*NOS* 
PROTREK PRG-110T-7VDR....  
Because I had exact the sane, many years ago and loved it so much...
Nice design, ultra light and thin ...


----------



## batosai117

Came in earlier today! All black mudmaster GG-B100. I have it next to my Garmin fenix 5x plus for comparison. I hadn't even set it up when I took the pictures which explains the time difference.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Socom




----------



## CC

Very nice postman just called...









More pictures of the GG-B100BA here for anyone interested...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mini...boration-master-g-5063079-4.html#post51217697


----------



## therion

GaryK30 said:


> Great choice. The GD-350-1B has one of the best negative displays on a Casio, and the GD-350 module has lots of nice features, including the vibe alarm.


Thank you  It is great indeed! The size is just about right for my 7.25" wrist and the watch itself feels more premium as the price might suggest. I usually stay as far away from negative displays as I can, but they've done some magic trick with this one, because the legibility is outstanding in all light conditions. I especially love the countdown timer direct access on the lower right button. I think they've really nailed it with this one, I'm actually thinking of selling my GPR-B1000...


----------



## WestleyMark

My latest is the distressed metal square. But, I have bought quite a few G Shocks of late, including a couple of GWGs, GG-Bs, Gulf and Gravitymasters.


----------



## Pimmsley

My first G ! Love it 

Usually a SS bracelet/mech guy but lately been enjoying a tissot ana/digi from the 80's.

Wanted something small and tough with plain ana/digi face.
7" wrist...


----------



## JSM9872

Just got this in, was so excited I didnt even set it or remove the tag before trying it on for a pic! I love the 700 series and really like the Neo Tokyo editions so it only made sense.









"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my GALAXY NOTE 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

JSM9872 said:


> Just got this in, was so excited I didnt even set it or remove the tag before trying it on for a pic! I love the 700 series and really like the Neo Tokyo editions so it only made sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my GALAXY NOTE 10 using Tapatalk


Looks good! Wear it in great health, especially in these days.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## Chaos_meme

Just received a GMW-B5000 from a member here. First digital since I was a kid. This was supposed to be my new "travel" watch, even though I don't see much traveling in the near future. But I do see the the Titanium version in my future. These things are slick. Even my wife likes it.

Now if this virus thing ever blows over, I can hopefully go check out MTG and MRG at the G shock store or Macy's in Manhattan. Casio definitely has some very interesting things going on in their higher end watches. Oceanus has my eye as well.


----------



## AlexxvD

PRW-6600 wasn't available anymore.

So i took my chances on the GWR-B1000. Got a great deal, nearly 50% off. Retail was a bit too expensive for me.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## CC

AlexxvD said:


> PRW-6600 wasn't available anymore.
> 
> So i took my chances on the GWR-B1000. Got a great deal, nearly 50% off. Retail was a bit too expensive for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


Good choice. Love mine...


----------



## sticky

Just came at lunch time.


----------



## emdkay

New GA2100SU-1A from Altivo, my first non-smart watch in years, holding me over until the GBD-100 series is released


----------



## Olyeller68

Just put this one together.










And this one came earlier in the week.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## AlexxvD

CC said:


> Good choice. Love mine...
> 
> View attachment 14964865


Looks great! Delivery is scheduled for monday, if everything goes the right way!


----------



## Wolf888

My new GWX 5600. Customized with black bezel and black GLX 5600 band.


----------



## Wolf888




----------



## Pedro Barradas

Bought this beautiful GW - B5600-2ER.. to add at my Square collection ( to be used, not to display).


----------



## 5150Vitto

Wolf888 said:


> My new GWX 5600. Customized with black bezel and black GLX 5600 band.


Awesome GWX! I just got this GLX and swapped out the white resin for gray.


----------



## journeyforce

Wolf888 said:


> My new GWX 5600. Customized with black bezel and black GLX 5600 band.


Nice! I wondered if the glossy bezel and strap could be replaced on this watch. I have had a GLX 5600 and the glossy band and bezel made it look toyish and the squeaky noise the nand made was annoying.

If I may ask, what bezel use? DW-5600?


----------



## journeyforce

Well my latest is a new GW-M5610 (my 4th attempt to get and keep one)

As it is has been less then a month I also got a Gravitymaster GPS

And finally I did a trade to get back a watch I stupidly sold. When I got the Gravitymaster I sold my Oceanus GPS watch as I figured the Gravitymaster was all that I needed in a GPS watch.

I was wrong and missed my Oceanus. After pondering about buying the Oceanus on the sales forum, i simply contacted the buyer(who I buy/trade/sell with a lot) and asked him if he wanted to do a trade and he did so the Oceanus is coming back

So here is a pic of the GW-M5610 and the Gravitymaster and the GM with the soon to be returned Oceanus


----------



## memento_mori

Yes, I like the steptracker models 

Fire...


----------



## Wanderer16

journeyforce said:


> Well my latest is a new GW-M5610 (my 4th attempt to get and keep one)
> 
> As it is has been less then a month I also got a Gravitymaster GPS
> 
> And finally I did a trade to get back a watch I stupidly sold. When I got the Gravitymaster I sold my Oceanus GPS watch as I figured the Gravitymaster was all that I needed in a GPS watch.
> 
> I was wrong and missed my Oceanus. After pondering about buying the Oceanus on the sales forum, i simply contacted the buyer(who I buy/trade/sell with a lot) and asked him if he wanted to do a trade and he did so the Oceanus is coming back
> 
> So here is a pic of the GW-M5610 and the Gravitymaster and the GM with the soon to be returned Oceanus


Thats three very slick watches!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Wanderer16

Wolf888 said:


> View attachment 14967489


Very nice. It looks good like that. I really wish there were more options for squares with moon and tide function.


----------



## Wanderer16

5150Vitto said:


> Awesome GWX! I just got this GLX and swapped out the white resin for gray.
> 
> View attachment 14969381


Good looking square. The new suit matches it perfectly.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

It's been a while since i posted or shared any of my recent purchases and i have made a few, so now i have time on my hands i will share some starting with the Daiwa DW-6900









Quidquid latine dictum sit, altum videtur.


----------



## computer_freak

I have a watch stuck in shipping. Presumably due to the corona virus slowing logistics down. I hope to make a restoration thread about it soon. Can you guess which watch I have incoming from Japan?


----------



## 5150Vitto

Wanderer16 said:


> Good looking square. The new suit matches it perfectly.


Thanks! I was really debating doing the gray resin over a red GLX5600-4 instead or as well. I may yet succumb to that compulsion but I'm really trying to keep my collection succinct. Sorry if this commentary belongs in the custom squares thread. I'm just so excited about my newest G!


----------



## AlexxvD

Why is it, when i have a new G in the mail, that it's always delayed?? 

UPS, they told me, Monday we'll be delivering your package! Tracking even says it now, before end of day. But.... I still have no G.... 


Frustrating.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## harryk

Latest Madness Collab showed up in mail!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

harryk said:


> Latest Madness Collab showed up in mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


The gray with orange accents looks really good.


----------



## Japanwatchfan

DW-5000MD not newest but one of my favorites


----------



## Pfeffernuss

harryk said:


> Latest Madness Collab showed up in mail!


Not the biggest 56xx fan but fell in love immediately so wanted to have one.
Googled it. Utterly disappointed now as will probably never have one (without paying an absurd premium ;-)).

Oh well, anxiously awaiting the Gorillaz watch arriving within the next two hours and for the GBD100 to be available :-!


----------



## tiagomnt

First G-shock for 20 years.

GG-B100-1A9


----------



## tiagomnt

By some weird reason it posted the same thing twice!

Is this a nice model?


----------



## AlexxvD

Received my Gravitymaster today!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

AlexxvD said:


> Received my Gravitymaster today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


N-I-C-E. Wear it in extremely good health.


----------



## AlexxvD

kenls said:


> N-I-C-E. Wear it in extremely good health.


Thank you sir! Unfortunately, the prw-6600 got canceled, because of covid-19. It had to be shipped from Japan.

I think this is a great replacement.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me

AlexxvD said:


> Thank you sir! Unfortunately, the prw-6600 got canceled, because of covid-19. It had to be shipped from Japan.
> 
> I think this is a great replacement.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


Function-wise couldn't be any further from the truth.

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD

tr0ubles0me said:


> Function-wise couldn't be any further from the truth.
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


That's why i called it a "replacement". Not an "alternative".

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Darn this lockdown. All this spare time has made me a bad person. I just pulled the trigger on a GST-B200B-1AER for £149.


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Darn this lockdown. All this spare time has made me a bad person. I just pulled the trigger on a GST-B200B-1AER for £149.
> 
> View attachment 14982143


Some good deals now the shops have closed.
Think I've bought 6 pairs of trainers in the last few days.

Look after yourself and your family during these tough times.


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Some good deals now the shops have closed.
> Think I've bought 6 pairs of trainers in the last few days.
> 
> Look after yourself and your family during these tough times.


Cheers CC. We have half our family with us currently. One of my daughter's, her husband and our granddaughter. Their house is being extended and its only half done. So they're with us for the duration. Deep joy. :roll:

Look after yourself and yours too my friend.


----------



## teehan

purchased this &#55357;&#56846;bad boy&#55357;&#56846; yesterday. mtg-b1kxbd-1adr
i am stoked...


----------



## teehan

purchased this 😎bad boy😎 yesterday. mtg-b1kxbd-1adr
i am stoked...

View attachment 14982353
View attachment 14982355
View attachment 14982357
View attachment 14982365
View attachment 14982359


----------



## teehan

another incoming. this time is for the missus. the very elusive ga-2100-1a1dr..

#casioak #audemarspiguet #diver #happywifehappylife


----------



## teehan

another incoming. this time is for the missus. the very elusive ga-2100-1a1dr..

#casioak #audemarspiguet #diver #happywifehappylife

View attachment 14982925
View attachment 14982927
View attachment 14982929
View attachment 14982931


----------



## WestleyMark

This one is really nice and it fits very well. It is on my list.


kenls said:


> Darn this lockdown. All this spare time has made me a bad person. I just pulled the trigger on a GST-B200B-1AER for £149.
> 
> View attachment 14982143


----------



## WestleyMark

This one is really nice and it fits very well. It is on my list.



kenls said:


> Darn this lockdown. All this spare time has made me a bad person. I just pulled the trigger on a GST-B200B-1AER for £149.
> 
> View attachment 14982143


----------



## WestleyMark

My most recent purchase was the aged IP Full Metal. However, I have bought quite a few in the last month including two GWGs, two GG-B100s, Gravitymaster GPW2000 and a Gulfmaster with the silver bezel. G Shocks are addictive!


----------



## norsairius

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

This little beauty arrived a few minutes ago...


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> This little beauty arrived a few minutes ago...
> 
> View attachment 14987019


Nice. I ordered one at £134.10 then cancelled when remembering how much I hated BT watches without MB6.

Got 4 watches by the front door that had the packaging disinfected 2 days ago.
Paranoid wife...


----------



## ras47

I got lucky. *@dududuckling* was cleaning out his collection just when I was looking into upgrading my DW5600. No problems with the 5600, but it's very basic. No Tough Solar and no Multiband 6. I had recently begun researching my next G-Shock and settled on the GWM5610 - similar to my DW5600, which I love. I have a couple of upscale mechanical watches, but lately I've been drawn to the indestructible Casios. I work at FedEx so a Rolex GMT Master or an Omega Speedmaster are not ideal choices for daily wear. I don't give a hoot what other people think of my horological choices but I don't want to damage those watches. Also, a lot of my day/night is expressed in 24-hour time format and the G-Shock puts that on my wrist, which is very convenient.

To make a long story short (oops - too late!) I picked up the GWM5610-1 at a great price right here on this forum.


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Nice. I ordered one at £134.10 then cancelled when remembering how much I hated BT watches without MB6.
> 
> Got 4 watches by the front door that had the packaging disinfected 2 days ago.
> Paranoid wife...


I hear you loud and clear re lack of MB6. Much as I dislike BT, I'm willing to give this a try and a space in the collection on looks alone.


----------



## Flight Risk

I received this GA800 a few days ago and I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## therion

Just in, the good ol' Mudmaster.


----------



## Scott.

This arrived today. Very impressed so far.

Cheers all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

kenls said:


> This little beauty arrived a few minutes ago...
> 
> View attachment 14987019


Nice @kenls!!


----------



## kenls

Wanderer16 said:


> Nice @kenls!!


Thanks Wanderer16, just need to get him a bit of sun now.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

New mudmaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BzB

picked up the ga2100 a few weeks ago as my first g and have been really impressed with it. style, comfort, quality, toughness...check. decided to try out its digital cousin the dw5600bb to see if it has the same magic. arrived today and this one is also a winner. the 2100 is the looker, but the 5600 is also nice plus more usable due to the larger digital screen. very pleased with both. b-)


----------



## memento_mori

1998 DW-9200K


----------



## Semper

This one...


----------



## ChungyLondon

This little fella.....


----------



## FROG

teehan said:


> another incoming. this time is for the missus. the very elusive ga-2100-1a1dr..


Well that is awesome...thank you for posting the pic of the AP next to the G-Shock!

I guess if I ever want to know what a Royal Oak might look like to wear on the wrist...


----------



## Vost

Finally found one in good condition ... hope it arrives until mid May ..


----------



## Semper




----------



## Dan.dvm

Gst-b100xa!!


----------



## Vost

CASIO PROTREK MANASLU PRX-2500T-7JF :

I bought this watch new from Japan 4-5 years ago ... but sold it a year later ... because I didn't wear it often. (it was of course a big mistake ):think:
Lately I've started to miss it again...

And yesterday i found the same one (like new) in Japan - and of course ... bought it.
Omg, I can hardly wait for it to arrive .. But this time - I will keep it..

What a big old LOVE(story) ..

Have a nice one, friends : -)


----------



## ricPe

Gd350-8









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117

I'm in the same boat as Vost. I had my grail protrek, the 7000 FC 1JF, and loved the functionality. I ended up getting rid of it because the composite band just wouldn't size perfectly for me. After sending it off I missed the perfectness of it and found the stealthier version with the carbon fiber strap, the 7000 8JF. I'm extremely happy to have the 7000 back on my wrist. This one's a keeper.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vost

Somehow I'm totally fascinated by the old Titanim GS's.. 

Titanim MRG-2100DJ-1A (2004)....love it :


----------



## sky21

Finally received my shiny new watch after all the postal delays. Super happy with it so far!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

2 PRW-60...


----------



## Dxnnis

CC said:


> 2 PRW-60...
> 
> View attachment 15061591


Very very [email protected]


----------



## germanos30

Jelly frog


----------



## CC

Picked this up on the Bay...

























And just happen to have a new Bezel & Band lying around...


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Picked this up on the Bay...
> 
> View attachment 15064993
> 
> 
> And just happen to have a new Bezel & Band lying around...


Nice one, wear it in good health. :-!


----------



## kenls

Red square arrived...

Before, (with donor parts)









After









And on the wrist









Well done to Relojesdemoda.com. Ordered last Saturday, due to Covid-19 wasn't posted until Friday and arrived today.


----------



## JustAbe

kenls said:


> Red square arrived...
> 
> Before, (with donor parts)
> 
> View attachment 15070209
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 15070211
> 
> 
> And on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 15070213
> 
> 
> Well done to Relojesdemoda.com. Ordered last Saturday, due to Covid-19 wasn't posted until Friday and arrived today.


*Great watch and mod @kenls!! :-!b-)|> Be safe, enjoy and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>*


----------



## herculelingenu

kenls said:


> Red square arrived...
> 
> Before, (with donor parts)
> 
> View attachment 15070209
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 15070211
> 
> 
> And on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 15070213
> 
> 
> Well done to Relojesdemoda.com. Ordered last Saturday, due to Covid-19 wasn't posted until Friday and arrived today.


Congrats for your purchase
A beautiful watch in red color.
Enjoy !

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

JustAbe said:


> *Great watch and mod @kenls!! :-!b-)|> Be safe, enjoy and wear it in good health!!! |>|>|>|>*





herculelingenu said:


> Congrats for your purchase
> A beautiful watch in red color.
> Enjoy !
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks guys, much appreciated.

Stay Safe!


----------



## Dxnnis

View attachment 15070213


*Looks great Ken, enjoy mate*
Should have come like that to start with I think


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> *Looks great Ken, enjoy mate*
> Should have come like that to start with I think


Thanks Dennis, Its a little more legible than I thought , which is a bonus.


----------



## babyivan

GXW-56-1AJF

Just arrived.... bought from another member.

Love this thing!

It's a monster on wrist compared to my Squares, but I'm okay with that.










(Couldn't decide which pic I liked better )

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Here is a couple more of my purchases that i have made while not being on here.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugster

Was in Japan on Friday, on my wrist in the UK by Tuesday morning.


----------



## Rocat

Last night I ordered a G-2310R and a GD-350. Both models I have had before. 


Thanks to Amazon running behind. I was finally able to come to my senses and cancel the order after I realized why I sold them off in the first place. The 2310 is a basic model and it didn't fit my wrists right when I had many of them before. The GD-350 is just to big for my wrist and my TRT-110H does every thing I want the GD-350 to do. Besides, that's more money toward my goal of a Seiko SBBN031. 

Carry on people.


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> Last night I ordered a G-2310R and a GD-350. Both models I have had before.
> 
> Thanks to Amazon running behind. I was finally able to come to my senses and cancel the order after I realized why I sold them off in the first place. The 2310 is a basic model and it didn't fit my wrists right when I had many of them before. The GD-350 is just to big for my wrist and my TRT-110H does every thing I want the GD-350 to do. Besides, this way, that 's more money toward my goal of a Seiko SBBN031.
> 
> Carry on people.


So this post is about your latest non-purchase. Probably a wise choice since you've had them before and flipped them. Personally, I like my two GD-350s, but they are a bit bulky. I also have a GW-2310 (same form factor as the G-2310?), which is my designated beater.

A friend of mine has bought the same watch many times. I think he's up to six times on some models. I bought three of his cast-offs, two of which I still have. The third one I sold back to him, then he flipped it again.


----------



## ChungyLondon

Latest member of my ever growing family!!


----------



## CC

Rocat said:


> Last night I ordered a G-2310R and a GD-350. Both models I have had before.
> 
> Thanks to Amazon running behind. I was finally able to come to my senses and cancel the order after I realized why I sold them off in the first place. The 2310 is a basic model and it didn't fit my wrists right when I had many of them before. The GD-350 is just to big for my wrist and my TRT-110H does every thing I want the GD-350 to do. Besides, that's more money toward my goal of a Seiko SBBN031.
> 
> Carry on people.


I'll leave this here as motivation...


----------



## Watch Addicted

For me it's the Maharishi Mudmaster GWG-1000MH. Took me a while to track this one down but it was worth the wait!


----------



## CC

Watch Addicted said:


> For me it's the Maharishi Mudmaster GWG-1000MH. Took me a while to track this one down but it was worth the wait!


Got one last week and can't stop looking at it.

Had the green strap, gold accents and stealth before but the Maharishi is really special.

Enjoy it, I am.


----------



## Vost

Finaly...found and snapped one as NOS (in EU):

Alarm Clock GQ - 500... ( the "G-Shock" Alarm Clock)


----------



## Watch Addicted

CC said:


> Watch Addicted said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's the Maharishi Mudmaster GWG-1000MH. Took me a while to track this one down but it was worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Got one last week and can't stop looking at it.
> 
> Had the green strap, gold accents and stealth before but the Maharishi is really special.
> 
> Enjoy it, I am.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm enjoying mine also and had one before that I put a desert camo band on. Hopefully you didn't pay too much for it! Enjoy!


----------



## Watch Addicted

Vost said:


> Finaly...found and snapped one as NOS (in EU):
> 
> Alarm Clock GQ - 500... ( the "G-Shock" Alarm Clock) 😉
> 
> View attachment 15077339


Very unique, never seen that before!


----------



## harryk

G-2500 in beautiful condition!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Vost said:


> Finaly...found and snapped one as NOS (in EU):
> 
> Alarm Clock GQ - 500... ( the "G-Shock" Alarm Clock)
> 
> View attachment 15077339


Quite awesome!

Just looked up on eBay; going price is 200ish... Ouch

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Vost

Thanks 
I found a new one, a little cheaper .. I was just lucky.

I bought it..because I also want to be accompanied by a CASIO at night... 
Total Casio (= 24/7).
Yes, I will use it, not as a collector's item.

Regards


----------



## Watch Addicted

harryk said:


> G-2500 in beautiful condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


This is like an OG Rangeman


----------



## Time4Playnow

GWG-1000-1A3 (for 3rd time!) on Maharishi strap!! (this one goes on the "never, ever sell" list!!) :-d









And, looks like I stopped back at the forum at exactly the right time....Found out about this NASA LE, which I had to have. You know it's going to be a huge collector's prize one day. And it's just cool. They even designed the tin to resemble a NASA rocket!! :-!

Just imagine - if you're a g-shock fanatic who works for NASA - you're loving life right now! :-d


----------



## ven

Mudman 9300


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 (for 3rd time!) on Maharishi strap!! (this one goes on the "never, ever sell" list!!) :-d
> 
> View attachment 15080161
> 
> 
> And, looks like I stopped back at the forum at exactly the right time....Found out about this NASA LE, which I had to have. You know it's going to be a huge collector's prize one day. And it's just cool. They even designed the tin to resemble a NASA rocket!! :-!
> 
> Just imagine - if you're a g-shock fanatic who works for NASA - you're loving life right now! :-d
> 
> View attachment 15080169
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080171
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080173
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080175
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080177


Way cool Square! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Bought the black all-metal a couple of weeks ago when drunk. Regretted it the next day and unsuccessfully tried to cancel the sale on eBay. Was blown away when I received it and bought this 5000D on purpose while sober. These things are SEX. This silver square is modern AND retro at the same time; I friggin love it. Going to be impossible to keep clean though. Sometimes drinking and eBay-ing DOES pay off.


----------



## FordHammie

Highly Anticipated...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Bought the black all-metal a couple of weeks ago when drunk. Regretted it the next day and unsuccessfully tried to cancel the sale on eBay. Was blown away when I received it and bought this 5000D on purpose while sober. These things are SEX. This silver square is modern AND retro at the same time; I friggin love it. Going to be impossible to keep clean though. Sometimes drinking and eBay-ing DOES pay off.
> 
> View attachment 15080333


The SS is classic for sure, but don't dismiss the black one... she's a beaut all on her own.

I will admit, if I had to choose one over the other, the SS would win; but that's only because I have so many black resin Squares, so it doesn't stand out quite so much like the SS.


----------



## Watch Addicted

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Bought the black all-metal a couple of weeks ago when drunk. Regretted it the next day and unsuccessfully tried to cancel the sale on eBay. Was blown away when I received it and bought this 5000D on purpose while sober. These things are SEX. This silver square is modern AND retro at the same time; I friggin love it. Going to be impossible to keep clean though. Sometimes drinking and eBay-ing DOES pay off.
> 
> View attachment 15080333


By far one of the best stories I have read on here lol. Enjoy!


----------



## PeterA

Unboxed this yesterday



























Any tip where I can acquire a bezel with red text?


----------



## kenls

PeterA said:


> Unboxed this yesterday
> 
> Any tip where I can acquire a bezel with red text?


Nice addition. Why not get some Acrylic paint? There's a few threads on here (e.g. THIS ONE)

Alternatively, you could go for the money no object option, buy a GW-B5600HR and swap the bezels ;-)

Here's my recently acquired and modded AR









Wear it in good health. |>


----------



## PeterA

kenls said:


> Nice addition. Why not get some Acrylic paint? There's a few threads on here (e.g. THIS ONE)
> 
> Alternatively, you could go for the money no object option, buy a GW-B5600HR and swap the bezels ;-)
> 
> Here's my recently acquired and modded AR
> 
> View attachment 15081689
> 
> 
> Wear it in good health. |>


Thanks!
Painting can be fun but it would be nice just getting the bezel as a spare part from somewhere 

Let's see what I do  it sure need the text to be red, yours is a beauty

Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

PeterA said:


> Thanks!
> Painting can be fun but it would be nice just getting the bezel as a spare part from somewhere
> 
> Let's see what I do  it sure need the text to be red, yours is a beauty
> 
> Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


There's a recent thread (or 2) about bezel compatibility, complete with a chart, but I can't find it at present. If I recall correctly, the DW5600 series bezels are compatible with the GW-B5600 series, *BUT don't quote on that.* :-s Someone will chip in soon with a link and a correction if we're patient.

The red lettering does set the watch off nicely. I used my HR as a donor for the bezel and strap and swapped them over.


----------



## PeterA

Bought a new bezel from a GW-B5600HR 
€14 google is fantastic 

HAGWE!


Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion

Finally got the metal case in for my AR yesterday.


----------



## ras47

Got the NASA G-Shock DW5600NASA20.


----------



## FordHammie

Watch Addicted said:


> By far one of the best stories I have read on here lol. Enjoy!


A true love story while drunk; not everyone can say that!  Love that Steel GShock and i'm probably going to het a steel bezel mod for my GA2100 Stealth

I also just received a CasiOak and I'm floored!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

ras47 said:


> Got the NASA G-Shock DW5600NASA20.


----------



## Time4Playnow

My last watch for a long while, but not a G. Sinn U1! 









A nice pair!! :-!:-!


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> My last watch for a long while, but not a G. Sinn U1!
> 
> View attachment 15082955
> 
> 
> A nice pair!! :-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 15082959


Beautiful.... Love Sinn!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

The U1 sure is a beauty, said it before and will probably say it again


----------



## Steelerswit

All Systems Go, Houston we don't have a problem~










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dxnnis

Steelerswit said:


> All Systems Go, Houston we don't have a problem~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Congrats Wit


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

My first post in this forum section if I'm not mistaken, I got this one this week:









Bought it at Kish.nl for 99,- euro's. They have a few more in stock if anyone is looking for a CasioOak. They still have all but the 2 black models. It's a great shop with very competitive prices and an outstanding customer service, which seems to be pretty rare in this day and age.

It's only my second G. I bought a GW-M5610BA-1JF last year, a really nice JDM square from Casio's black and blue series. I really love how it looks but it just doesn't fit my skinny 6" wrist that well with how the strap flares out to the sides, and the digits are also a tad small for my aging eyes. This one fits me much better imo, and it is way more legible than I expected. Even the lume surprised me as it was still visible when I woke up after 6 and a half hours of sleep this morning, I did not expect that from a Casio. I just wish it had solar, but there's no such thing as the perfect watch I guess.


----------



## ven

BOOM!!!! congrats , very smart, wear in good health. Look forward to your daily WRUW G shock posts


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

ven said:


> BOOM!!!! congrats , very smart, wear in good health. Look forward to your daily WRUW G shock posts


Haha, thanks mate|>


----------



## JustAbe

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> My first post in this forum section if I'm not mistaken, I got this one this week:
> 
> View attachment 15084261
> 
> 
> Bought it at Kish.nl for 99,- euro's. They have a few more in stock if anyone is looking for a CasioOak. They still have all but the 2 black models. It's a great shop with very competitive prices and an outstanding customer service, which seems to be pretty rare in this day and age.
> 
> It's only my second G. I bought a GW-M5610BA-1JF last year, a really nice JDM square from Casio's black and blue series. I really love how it looks but it just doesn't fit my skinny 6" wrist that well with how the strap flares out to the sides, and the digits are also a tad small for my aging eyes. This one fits me much better imo, and it is way more legible than I expected. Even the lume surprised me as it was still visible when I woke up after 6 and a half hours of sleep this morning, I did not expect that from a Casio. I just wish it had solar, but there's no such thing as the perfect watch I guess.


*

Congrats @HereComesTheBOOM, excellent choice!!! :-!b-)|> Welcome on board, be safe, enjoy and wear it in good health Sir!!! |>|>|>|>

*


----------



## JustAbe

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Bought the black all-metal a couple of weeks ago when drunk. Regretted it the next day and unsuccessfully tried to cancel the sale on eBay. Was blown away when I received it and bought this 5000D on purpose while sober. These things are SEX. This silver square is modern AND retro at the same time; I friggin love it. Going to be impossible to keep clean though. Sometimes drinking and eBay-ing DOES pay off.
> 
> View attachment 15080333


*

Great Piece @RonaldUlyssesSwanson!! :-!b-)|> IMHO eUI should be a misdemeanor and actually pulling the trigger should be a felony, Sir!!! :-d:-d Be safe, enjoy and wear them in good health!!! |>|>|>|>

*


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kenls said:


> Red square arrived...
> 
> Before, (with donor parts)
> 
> View attachment 15070209
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 15070211
> 
> 
> And on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 15070213
> 
> 
> Well done to Relojesdemoda.com. Ordered last Saturday, due to Covid-19 wasn't posted until Friday and arrived today.


I did the same. Looks smashing! Enjoy!


----------



## Kairo

My "new" dw5600b 2v.
Not arrived yet...


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> My "new" dw5600b 2v.
> Not arrived yet...
> 
> View attachment 15084673


Excellent!

You'll have to make a new thread when it arrives, to include this and the one you already have!

Are you going to use a black bezel for it?

I've had some info from a friend that they might be able to make a blue bezel for me for mine, but of course there are then the straps to think of and if I can find any at all!!

Also, the blue bezel and straps will all need to match each other as well.

We shall see

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

Hi.

I guess this new blue one will get a black bezel and strap.
White or gold letters.... -not sure yet.
I have a green dw5600b 3v with black / gold bezel and strap. Thought that looked better than the black and white bezel.









Kai


----------



## kenls

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I did the same. Looks smashing! Enjoy!


Thanks Mr.Jones82, I'm liking him a lot more than I anticipated.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> Hi.
> 
> I guess this new blue one will get a black bezel and strap.
> White or gold letters.... -not sure yet.
> I have a green dw5600b 3v with black / gold bezel and strap. Thought that looked better than the black and white bezel.
> 
> View attachment 15084849
> 
> 
> Kai


The green does look good with the gold bezel.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eternalmetal

Some new acquisitions I made directly from Casio now that im working overtime doing covid-19 testing.


----------



## Synequano

Finally got to wear my custom DW5600









This model is made to commemorate my high school's 93rd year anniversary


----------



## Dr. Robert

Got these two in April









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

Not a G-Shock

A Seiko Astron GPS

It is slightly used (bought originally in Feb 2020)

With the Topper 10% off discount, it came to be a little under $1350. These sell new for MSRP of $2000 and the lowest my local Seiko AD could go was $1700 plus tax (total $1802) so I saved ether $452 (My AD discount) or $650 (MSRP) depending on who I bought from

https://topperjewelers.com/products...solar-dual-time-ssh019?variant=33408411828361

For those that don't know about this watch, The Seiko Astron is a GPS sync watch with solar. This is the 3rd generation of the Astron GPS (the first was G-Shock thick) and the first generation that does the automatic Daylight Savings time thing (satellites don't know DST) which makes it the most advance Astron currently made. Of course this model which came out in 2019 finally gains the auto daylight savings time some 5 years after Casio Oceanus GPS gained it.

The Astron is made in the same factory that makes Grand Seiko 9F movements and is polished like a GS

This is the perfect grab and go watch.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

A few more of my recent purchases









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice haul you got @Drunken_Munki


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Dxnnis said:


> Nice haul you got @Drunken_Munki


Thank you  there is more yet 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki

This is one of my favourites so far the Stussy x Bape Frogman


----------



## nemorior




----------



## FarmeR57

$40 including shipping for a GST-S100D-1A2  After a thorough cleaning and couple days in the sun it runs fine. 







The finish had seen better days so decided to strip it to raw and it turned out well. 














Some of the nastier marks didn't come out, but raw finishes are a scratch-magnet anyways so not too worried. This will be a great beater, though it weighs a ton with that bracelet. I can see a resin band in its future...


----------



## G-Drive

@FarmeR57

OMG this one is looking so nice now ! Nice work !
You are making me want a GST now lol

How did you do that ? Sandblasting ?

It almost looks like titanium.


----------



## scrumpypaul

FarmeR57 said:


> $40 including shipping for a GST-S100D-1A2 ? After a thorough cleaning and couple days in the sun it runs fine.
> View attachment 15092375
> 
> The finish had seen better days so decided to strip it to raw and it turned out well.
> View attachment 15092377
> 
> View attachment 15092385
> 
> Some of the nastier marks didn't come out, but raw finishes are a scratch-magnet anyways so not too worried. This will be a great beater, though it weighs a ton with that bracelet. I can see a resin band in its future...
> View attachment 15092387


Absolutely awful. Send it to me and I'll make sure it gets disposed of properly.


----------



## scrumpypaul

This is my latest purchase. Actually, my only purchase. I do have a black GBA-800 that was a gift off a mate but this square is my first ever G-Shock that I've bought for myself (I have bought my wife a few different Baby-G's over the years. Does that count?)

Anyway, I've bought a steel camo pattern bezel and bracelet from China which should be here in a year or two, hopefully. So that's the plan, a very stealthy square metal with minimal dial printing.


----------



## FarmeR57

> OMG this one is looking so nice now ! Nice work !
> You are making me want a GST now lol
> 
> How did you do that ? Sandblasting ?
> 
> It almost looks like titanium.


Thanks G-Drive  I took it apart and put the silver pieces in a rock tumbler for a day or so. It is very similar looking to raw ti but i am interested to see what it will look like after a bit of time.

And its in the mail, scrumpypaul  thanks for the help


----------



## kenls

Been following the journey of my latest purchase and, for the first time ever, this...









Afterthought:

Bet the Casio is fine though ;-)


----------



## ChungyLondon

Courier just dropped this off 🙂


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr

Fresh out of the box. Watched Extraction over the weekend and prompted me to buy, lol









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## moberf

GW-B5600AR-1ER















First G, arrived today. Loving it!


----------



## kenls

Arrived at lunchtime, but I'm not allowed to play with him :roll:. (GMW-B5000G-1ER)

















We'll see ;-)


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Arrived at lunchtime, but I'm not allowed to play with him :roll:. (GMW-B5000G-1ER)
> 
> View attachment 15099345
> 
> 
> View attachment 15099349
> 
> 
> We'll see ;-)


Haha, what are you tempted to do?

The only thing stopping me from getting that beauty, is that I've been on a neg. display "kick" for the last couple of months.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Arrived at lunchtime, but I'm not allowed to play with him :roll:. (GMW-B5000G-1ER)
> 
> View attachment 15099345
> 
> 
> View attachment 15099349
> 
> 
> We'll see ;-)


Very nice Ken, enjoy it when you do get to play lol


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> Haha, what are you tempted to do?
> 
> The only thing stopping me from getting that beauty, is that I've been on a neg. display "kick" for the last couple of months.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


This one I think I'll keep 'stock' for as long as I can. (at least 'til I'm allowed to play with him) I may change the strap keeper to resin and the buckle too. Then again he may get the full TFC treatment. Who knows? ;-) I don't want to tempt you, but, a decent and better price than I bought mine for was originally posted in the Casio Deal thread by @aneflan. (Change the country flag to USA)



Dxnnis said:


> Very nice Ken, enjoy it when you do to play lol


Cheers Dennis, I've hankered after a +ve GMW for a while and he'll round out my square collection nicely. :-!


----------



## lunitic

I was so happy to find a NOS Hyper Colors GA-110; I lost mine to hydro-modding years ago and always wanted to get another. I also lost my white GA100 a year ago and I'm happy to have found another.


G-Shock GA-110HC-1A and GA-100A-7A


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> This one I think I'll keep 'stock' for as long as I can. (at least 'til I'm allowed to play with him) I may change the strap keeper to resin and the buckle too. Then again he may get the full TFC treatment. Who knows? ;-) I don't want to tempt you, but, a decent and better price than I bought mine for was originally posted in the Casio Deal thread by @aneflan. (Change the country flag to USA)
> 
> Cheers Dennis, I've hankered after a +ve GMW for a while and he'll round out my square collection nicely. :-!


Stuff it, time to play!. Wraps are off, IP buckle swapped with that of my GMW-B5K-1 and IP keeper with that of a GW-5610.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Got this one yesterday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> This one I think I'll keep 'stock' for as long as I can. (at least 'til I'm allowed to play with him) I may change the strap keeper to resin and the buckle too. Then again he may get the full TFC treatment. Who knows? ;-) I don't want to tempt you, but, a decent and better price than I bought mine for was originally posted in the Casio Deal thread by @aneflan. (Change the country flag to USA)


I have my funds prepped for the Tron Square, at the moment (deposit sent to Topper ).... I am eyeing the GM5600B-3 tho. If I find a gently used one or a heavily discounted new one; I won't hesitate to grab it with a quickness!










...all about negative Squares lately

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Stuff it, time to play!. Wraps are off, IP buckle swapped with that of my GMW-B5K-1 and IP keeper with that of a GW-5610.


Lol Ken


----------



## JustAbe

kenls said:


> Arrived at lunchtime, but I'm not allowed to play with him :roll:. (GMW-B5000G-1ER)
> 
> View attachment 15099345
> 
> 
> View attachment 15099349
> 
> 
> We'll see ;-)


*Congrats @kenis!!! :-!b-)|> Nice catch, enjoy and wear it in good health, Sir!!! |>|>|>|>*


----------



## kenls

JustAbe said:


> *Congrats @kenis!!! :-!b-)|> Nice catch, enjoy and wear it in good health, Sir!!! |>|>|>|>*


Thanks @JustAbe. Must stop buying now and simply enjoy my collection.


----------



## filthyj24

Swapped the metal keeper for a resin one I had squirreled away. Maybe it's just a placebo but I think it makes the watch more comfortable and look a little more rugged. I think she's a keeper.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Thanks @JustAbe. Must stop buying now and simply enjoy my collection.


Good luck with that 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dr. Robert

We have lift-off!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

And.....one more...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117

I finally got one! The GPR-B1000 Rangeman  the shipping felt like forever with the non-existent tracking updates going from DHL to USPS  it arrived around lunchtime today so I was able to sneak home to pick 'em up. It dwarfs my GG-B100 mudmaster but feels great with the ceramic case back. Easy to read with the huge digits. I cant wait to put it to use on my next day hike.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Non-G - Citizen Promaster Tough. Pretty impressed with this watch. Shock resistant and anti-magnetic movement. Very thin, due to monocoque case. SS w/Super Titanium finish. Eco-drive, 200m WR, screw-down crown, AR sapphire crystal. Simple, clean looking dial. And, 6-year warranty. I like it! :-!


----------



## kenls

Time4Playnow said:


> Non-G - Citizen Promaster Tough. Pretty impressed with this watch. Shock resistant and anti-magnetic movement. Very thin, due to monocoque case. SS w/Super Titanium finish. Eco-drive, 200m WR, screw-down crown, sapphire crystal. Simple, clean looking dial. And, 6-year warranty. I like it! :-!
> 
> View attachment 15103359


Brilliant watch @T4Pn. I moved mine on to a cheap(ish) super engineer. As I couldn't get on with the somewhat inflexible strap.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Brilliant watch @T4Pn. I moved mine on to a cheap(ish) super engineer. As I couldn't get on with the somewhat inflexible strap.
> 
> Wear it in good health!
> 
> View attachment 15103385


Looks fantastic on an engineer! Tempting me with analogue now...

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Tsujigiri

Finally got my NASA G Shock! I was really into the Heron Preston x NASA capsule when it came out, so this will go perfectly with all that. Complements the other moon themed G Shock I have, too.


----------



## babyivan

Tsujigiri said:


> Finally got my NASA G Shock! I was really into the Heron Preston x NASA capsule when it came out, so this will go perfectly with all that. Complements the other moon themed G Shock I have, too.
> 
> View attachment 15103809
> 
> View attachment 15103813


Now that's awesome! Congrats!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tsujigiri said:


> Finally got my NASA G Shock! I was really into the Heron Preston x NASA capsule when it came out, so this will go perfectly with all that. Complements the other moon themed G Shock I have, too.
> 
> View attachment 15103809
> 
> View attachment 15103813


Wow!!!  I don't know what the Heron Preston x NASA capsule was, but looking at all of that NASA memorabilia, are you sure you don't work there?? ;-)

I used to own that other moon-themed G in your pic. That was a Maharishi, wasn't it?? Very cool, kinda wish I hadn't sold mine.

Congrats on the NASA watch! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tsujigiri said:


> Finally got my NASA G Shock! I was really into the Heron Preston x NASA capsule when it came out, so this will go perfectly with all that. Complements the other moon themed G Shock I have, too.
> View attachment 15103813


.....aaaaaaand the GD-X6900MH-1 Maharishi is incoming, again!! :-d:-d:-d:-d

Thanks for reminding me how cool it is!! :-!


----------



## Tsujigiri

Hahaha if only, just a big fan of space stuff. I actually almost sold that Maharishi GDX6900, but there's something about how solid it feels even with the light weight that made me keep it. Didn't know about that one at the release so I had to pay a slight markup, but I'm happy with it. Congratulations on the incoming one!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tsujigiri said:


> Hahaha if only, just a big fan of space stuff. I actually almost sold that Maharishi GDX6900, but there's something about how solid it feels even with the light weight that made me keep it. Didn't know about that one at the release so I had to pay a slight markup, but I'm happy with it. Congratulations on the incoming one!


Thanks! And you know, I think that Maharishi has maybe the COOLEST tin and box that I've ever seen G-shock do!! And the Lunar Bonsai pattern on the watch itself is soooo well done, even onto the dial! Really a very cool watch, I can't believe I ever sold mine. But thankfully, that mistake can be corrected. :-d

When I lived in Maryland, the Air and Space museum in D.C. was my favorite museum to visit there. And once on a trip to Florida I was able to visit the Kennedy Space Center. Very nice!!


----------



## CC

I see quitting buying new watches is going well T4PN.

:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> I see quitting buying new watches is going well T4PN.
> 
> :-d


But didn't you know, CC - if you owned the model before, it doesn't even count as a purchase! It's just 're-joining' the collection, that's all. :-d


----------



## Dxnnis

Latest addition














Looks good BUT, not allowed it till Fathers Day!
6 weeks!! Never realised it was so far away!
Oh well just gotta be patient o|:-(


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Latest addition
> 
> View attachment 15105489
> 
> Looks good BUT, not allowed it till Fathers Day!
> 6 weeks!! Never realised it was so far away!
> Oh well just gotta be patient o|:-(


Nice Dxnnis! How do you find the display, better than expected?

Wear it in good health (when you're allowed to!) b-)


----------



## Dxnnis

From my brief play I can tell it's better than my 5610 and PRG270 which is not hard lol, it's easily up there with the 5600BB which is perfectly acceptable for me so I will be happy when I get to wear it. That blue has a great shine to it that reflects light really nicely


----------



## scrumpypaul

Dxnnis said:


> From my brief play I can tell it's better than my 5610 and PRG270 which is not hard lol, it's easily up there with the 5600BB which is perfectly acceptable for me so I will be happy when I get to wear it. That blue has a great shine to it that reflects light really nicely


Looks great mate. Mine arrives on Monday. Thinking of putting mine on a bronze steel kit.


----------



## Dxnnis

Hope you enjoy it @scrumpypaul, lovely looking square (shame I can't wear mine yet lol)
If you mod it don't forget to show us


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Latest addition
> View attachment 15105485
> 
> View attachment 15105489
> 
> Looks good BUT, not allowed it till Fathers Day!
> 6 weeks!! Never realised it was so far away!
> Oh well just gotta be patient o|:-(


*Congrats @Dxnnis!! :-!b-)|> Beautiful square, stay safe, healthy and happy, Sir!!  6 weeks is a long time, enjoy and wear it in good health!! |>|>|>|>*


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Latest addition
> View attachment 15105485
> 
> View attachment 15105489
> 
> Looks good BUT, not allowed it till Fathers Day!
> 6 weeks!! Never realised it was so far away!
> Oh well just gotta be patient o|:-(


Congrats! Fantastic Square... well worth the wait till Father's day 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dr. Robert

1st time wearing it out of the house!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Dr. Robert said:


> 1st time wearing it out of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


*Congrats @Dr. Robert!! :-!b-)|> Stay safe, healthy and happy, Sir!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!! |>|>|>|>*


----------



## babyivan

Dr. Robert said:


> 1st time wearing it out of the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Congrats on the hard to get NASA Square! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Wanderer16

Dxnnis said:


> Latest addition
> View attachment 15105485
> 
> View attachment 15105489
> 
> Looks good BUT, not allowed it till Fathers Day!
> 6 weeks!! Never realised it was so far away!
> Oh well just gotta be patient o|:-(


Nice @Dxnnis!! I like the blue. Nice addition. On the bright side you got something to look forward to for six weeks!!


----------



## babyivan

kenls said:


> Arrived at lunchtime, but I'm not allowed to play with him :roll:. (GMW-B5000G-1ER)
> 
> View attachment 15099345
> 
> 
> View attachment 15099349
> 
> 
> We'll see ;-)


Ok, I ended up buying one from a fellow WUS member (like new condition).... you're a bad influence Ken :|

I might end up switching the bracelet on the full metal black with this one.


----------



## cghorr01

kenls said:


> Brilliant watch @T4Pn. I moved mine on to a cheap(ish) super engineer. As I couldn't get on with the somewhat inflexible strap.
> 
> Wear it in good health!
> 
> View attachment 15103385


I was doing just fine with mine for the last couple weeks on the stock strap until I saw this. I have the normal stainless engineer on my Navihawk, looks like my Promaster Tough is going to be getting one now too 

Sent from my LG V50


----------



## kenls

babyivan said:


> Ok, I ended up buying one from a fellow WUS member (like new condition).... you're a bad influence Ken :|
> 
> I might end up switching the bracelet on the full metal black with this one.





cghorr01 said:


> I was doing just fine with mine for the last couple weeks on the stock strap until I saw this. I have the normal stainless engineer on my Navihawk, looks like my Promaster Tough is going to be getting one now too
> 
> Sent from my LG V50


Sorry guys. I did *not* consciously set out to be an enabler. :roll:


----------



## harryk

Dw-6900 Bearbrick showed up yesterday!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e

Arrived yesterday, put it on today...I am impressed! This piece is several levels above my other G-shocks in both quality and wrist presence. And I paid 235 EUR for a brand new, that should be called stealing.


----------



## kenls

Nat-e said:


> Arrived yesterday, put it on today...I am impressed! This piece is several levels above my other G-shocks in both quality and wrist presence. And I paid 235 EUR for a brand new, that should be called stealing.
> View attachment 15113543


Great steal! Wear it in good health.

Mine is supposed to be being kept away for a later date. But I'm using the excuse that he'll need to be fully charged before he's packed away for a long sleep! We'll see how long that's kept up.


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Great steal! Wear it in good health.
> 
> Mine is supposed to be being kept away for a later date. But I'm using the excuse that he'll need to be fully charged before he's packed away for a long sleep! We'll see how long that's kept up.


I tried that Ken, still won't let me have my GW-M5600 lol


----------



## Nat-e

kenls said:


> Great steal! Wear it in good health.
> 
> Mine is supposed to be being kept away for a later date. But I'm using the excuse that he'll need to be fully charged before he's packed away for a long sleep! We'll see how long that's kept up.


Hehe. Right now, I am waiting for my complaint about my Citizen to end. I said to myself that if the company gives me back my money (it´s the second piece with the same QC issue), I will keep the G-Shock, but otherwise, I will sell the G-Shock. Well, selling it was no longer an option once I opened the package (I just liked it so much) so there goes my plan.  Good luck to you!


----------



## scrumpypaul

I'm very impressed with this attractive little watch. I'm considering buying an aged bronze kit for it, I think the blue (which is just beautiful) would go really nicely with the bronze.


----------



## Dxnnis

scrumpypaul said:


> I'm very impressed with this attractive little watch. I'm considering buying an aged bronze kit for it, I think the blue (which is just beautiful) would go really nicely with the bronze.


Oh no, not another one!! As if waiting for mine was bad enough people keep showing there's lol

Very nice though


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> Oh no, not another one!! Is if waiting for mine was bad enough people keep showing there's lol
> 
> Very nice though


I will show you mine if you show me yours!!! LOL :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Oh no, not another one!! Is if waiting for mine was bad enough people keep showing there's lol
> 
> Very nice though


Its worth the wait @Dxnnis. :-d


----------



## Nat-e

kenls said:


> Arrived at lunchtime, but I'm not allowed to play with him :roll:. (GMW-B5000G-1ER)
> View attachment 15099349


I just noticed that our watches were made on the same day, May 24th, 2019 (Friday). b-) Neither of them suffers from the tilted module problem as a lot of steel squares do, neat!

Where did you buy yours? Mine is from eshop in Germany.


----------



## kenls

Nat-e said:


> I just noticed that our watches were made on the same day, May 24th, 2019 (Friday). b-) Neither of them suffers from the tilted module problem as a lot of steel squares do, neat!
> 
> Where did you buy yours? Mine is from eshop in Germany.


Twins, and German twins too! (Although mine is technically a 'brother from another mother') Picked up mine from Uhrzeit :-!


----------



## Nat-e

Nice, these did travel quite a lot! Enjoy yours. :-!


----------



## i-man

Gw6900 that just got out of it's soap/water bath post-shipping. 
And some shots of it on the Jay's and Kay's metal adapters.


----------



## babyivan

i-man said:


> Gw6900 that just got out of it's soap/water bath post-shipping.
> And some shots of it on the Jay's and Kay's metal adapters.


 Congrats!

Wow, looks fantastic on the NATO!
One of these days I'm going to have to try that.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan

The one on the left is the new Square.... swapped the metal bracelet on to it, and the resin onto the negative black (formally) full metal.











_"boys support boys"_


----------



## harryk

Risemen BLJ....been looking for quite sometime. Finally one in decent condition.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Spotted this on Watches2u in the UK tonight, they have Flash Sales on Casio sometimes.

At £64.99 I thought it was a bit of a steal.

DW-5600HDR-1ER.

Stock photos nicked from Google:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

sodamonkey said:


> Spotted this on Watches2u in the UK tonight, they have Flash Sales on Casio sometimes.
> 
> At £64.99 I thought it was a bit of a steal.
> 
> DW-5600HDR-1ER.
> 
> Stock photos nicked from Google:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


I.WANT.ONE 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## freshprincechiro

definitely the most I have spent on a G shock watch...

nonetheless, it is showing me a lot of qualities that I could not find in my cheaper G shocks. Yet same toughness that I can find all G shock models. I am quite pleased


----------



## Dan.dvm

GST-B100XA...love it!









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuloa

This one arrived last night... Feels solid and extremely comfortable!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

I just bought myself a ladies watch! lol

I've wanted a G-Steel since forever but always held back because I fear they look a bit silly on my skinny 6" wrist, but then I found this one:









It's the MSG-W100G-1AJF. It's a baby-G without saying so on the bezel, G-Steel in a 41mm case so to speak.

Not a very well known model and hard to find much info on so it's a bit of a gamble, but we'll see if I like it or not. I got a good deal on it so I'm sure I can break even if I decide to sell it again.

It has a 5549 module but couldn't find a download for it on Casio's website, does anyone know if it is save to assume that it's identical to the 5524?


----------



## Mr Auto

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I just bought myself a ladies watch! lol
> 
> I've wanted a G-Steel since forever but always held back because I fear they look a bit silly on my skinny 6" wrist, but then I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 15123815
> 
> 
> It's the MSG-W100G-1AJF. It's a baby-G without saying so on the bezel, G-Steel in a 41mm case so to speak.
> 
> Not a very well known model and hard to find much info on so it's a bit of a gamble, but we'll see if I like it or not. I got a good deal on it so I'm sure I can break even if I decide to sell it again.
> 
> It has a 5549 module but couldn't find a download for it on Casio's website, does anyone know if it is save to assume that it's identical to the 5524?


Nice! I bought an AWG M100 a few years back but definitely would have got one of these instead had I known about it then. im no expert but they look very similar so maybe it shares the same features (5230 I believe)


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Mr Auto said:


> Nice! I bought an AWG M100 a few years back but definitely would have got one of these instead had I known about it then. im no expert but they look very similar so maybe it shares the same features (5230 I believe)


Yeah, I've been looking at the AWG-M100 as well. I really like the white dial version myself.

They seem pretty similar in size, or at least the dial-part:









I'll look in to the 5230 module then, thanks |>


----------



## zeuloa

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I just bought myself a ladies watch! lol
> 
> I've wanted a G-Steel since forever but always held back because I fear they look a bit silly on my skinny 6" wrist, but then I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 15123815
> 
> 
> It's the MSG-W100G-1AJF. It's a baby-G without saying so on the bezel, G-Steel in a 41mm case so to speak.
> 
> Not a very well known model and hard to find much info on so it's a bit of a gamble, but we'll see if I like it or not. I got a good deal on it so I'm sure I can break even if I decide to sell it again.
> 
> It has a 5549 module but couldn't find a download for it on Casio's website, does anyone know if it is save to assume that it's identical to the 5524?


Great looking G, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBski

I waited a month for this to arrive from Japan. I can't believe the shape its in for its age! It's almost like it was never worn.


----------



## Wanderer16

JBski said:


> I waited a month for this to arrive from Japan. I can't believe the shape its in for its age! It's almost like it was never worn.
> View attachment 15128097
> 
> View attachment 15128103
> 
> View attachment 15128107


Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!!!!! Congratulations!!! Did I mention Awesome!!!!!


----------



## zeuloa

JBski said:


> I waited a month for this to arrive from Japan. I can't believe the shape its in for its age! It's almost like it was never worn.
> View attachment 15128097
> 
> View attachment 15128103
> 
> View attachment 15128107


Beautiful!!! Congratulations on that find!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

JBski said:


> I waited a month for this to arrive from Japan. I can't believe the shape its in for its age! It's almost like it was never worn.
> View attachment 15128097
> 
> View attachment 15128103
> 
> View attachment 15128107


Wow what a find, looks brand new.

Congrats bro wear in good health!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Bought this today.


----------



## Kikemon

Just bought - used. On its way to me in Portland, Oregon from NJ right now.


----------



## babyivan

Kikemon said:


> Just bought - used. On its way to me in Portland, Oregon from NJ right now.
> 
> View attachment 15129049


Excellent buy .. CONGRATS 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## eternalmetal

My latest spending spree. Been looking to find a good beater, since ive come to realize that most of my G's are composed of watches id rather not beat up if I don't have to. Also purchased a few essentials.


----------



## Orange_GT3

T1meout said:


> Bought this today.


Forgive my ignorance, but what reference is this?


----------



## zeuloa

Kikemon said:


> Just bought - used. On its way to me in Portland, Oregon from NJ right now.
> 
> View attachment 15129049


Congrats! I have one coming my way as well..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

Orange_GT3 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what reference is this?


Hi, it's the GW-M5610-1ER.


----------



## computer_freak

G-2000BK Real Black "The Bat"

It complements my GW-2310FB (my first G-Shock from 2013) nicely. At nearly 20 years old it is still in great shape. This is my first vintage G-Shock.

I wish Casio would make more screwback watches in the lower segment, I love this type of design. And the EL is amazing for a watch of this age.


----------



## PeterA

The latest one with my modded adrenaline square 



























Nice canvas I must say


----------



## Rocat

I did buy a new GW-2310 but no pictures yet. I've had it for about a week now. 

Not G-Shocks but two new Seiko's are inbound. One of the new Monsters, the black dial SRPD27, from eBay and one from Gnomon, the SBBN031 Tuna. Depending on how good the SRPD27 looks in person I may end up with the blue dial on a bracelet, SRPD25 as well. I miss not having a Monster in the collection.

Good Lord not even an hour has passed since I created this post. And here I come back to edit it. 

Yes, I have relapsed and ordered the SRPD25 Blue Monster to my list of inbound watches. I have a sickness that has reared it's ugly head again.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Rocat said:


> I did buy a new GW-2310 but no pictures yet. I've had it for about a week now.
> 
> Not G-Shocks but two new Seiko's are inbound. One of the new Monsters, the black dial SRPD27, from eBay and one from Gnomon, the SBBN031 Tuna. Depending on how good the SRPD27 looks in person I may end up with the blue dial on a bracelet, SRPD25 as well. I miss not having a Monster in the collection.


Congrats on that haul! I'll be interested to hear how you like the SBBN031. I have it and IMO it's a stunning watch! The bracelet is magnificent and the case and dial are so very cool. Let's see some pics when you get them! 

I have maaaaaaaany Seiko divers. If for some reason I had to get rid of all but one, the chances are very good that the one I'd keep would be the SBBN031. ;-)


----------



## CC

Picked up something a little different.

Every G collector needs one...


----------



## i-man

CC said:


> Picked up something a little different.
> 
> Every G collector needs one...


Very nice! Was that an eBay find or do you have another source?


----------



## CC

i-man said:


> Very nice! Was that an eBay find or do you have another source?


A popular auction site.


----------



## G-Shogun

GST-B200B-1AER


----------



## Scott.

Just arrived today 

Really liking the way the red outline really pops in the light

I can see a bezel and strap swap with my GW-B5600 HR in the not too distant future too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Got this ordered from G-Shock UK last night, DW-5600TMN-1DR.

Figured we could all do with some good luck at the moment .

Official blurb:

*Introducing new models based on.maneki neko, the Japanese good luck charm that is known the world over.
This watch lineup consists based on the original square-face DW-5600..The DW-5600 based model is decorated with koban (oval gold coin) images, and.maneki neko.figures float on its displays when illuminated..This model comes with band ring that have a die cut.maneki neko.image..Maneki neko.themed packaging and backlight images were designed by BLACKEYEPATCH, a leading Tokyo fashion brand..This new model incorporates a number of features and gimmicks to create a collection of innovative timepieces.
This model is made in Japan and they reflect the quality and attention to detail for which Japan is famous*

I get a 20% discount with Defence Discount Services being ex RAF, plus I had some money sitting in PayPal.

So I've only shelled out just over £40 for it!

G-Shock UK photos until it arrives:









Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

sodamonkey said:


> Got this ordered from G-Shock UK last night, DW-5600TMN-1DR.
> 
> Figured we could all do with some good luck at the moment .
> 
> Official blurb:
> 
> *Introducing new models based on.maneki neko, the Japanese good luck charm that is known the world over.
> This watch lineup consists based on the original square-face DW-5600..The DW-5600 based model is decorated with koban (oval gold coin) images, and.maneki neko.figures float on its displays when illuminated..This model comes with band ring that have a die cut.maneki neko.image..Maneki neko.themed packaging and backlight images were designed by BLACKEYEPATCH, a leading Tokyo fashion brand..This new model incorporates a number of features and gimmicks to create a collection of innovative timepieces.
> This model is made in Japan and they reflect the quality and attention to detail for which Japan is famous*
> 
> I get a 20% discount with Defence Discount Services being ex RAF, plus I had some money sitting in PayPal.
> 
> So I've only shelled out just over £40 for it!
> 
> G-Shock UK photos until it arrives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Great price!

I nearly went for this one. Nice colour-way and love the backlight, but the AR just won in the end.

Mine came from G Shock UK too. (with a 10% discount)

Ordered Sunday evening, delivered Thursday 10.00 am via Parcelforce/Royal Mail. Should be with you soon :-!


----------



## sodamonkey

Scott. said:


> Great price!
> 
> I nearly went for this one. Nice colour-way and love the backlight, but the AR just won in the end.
> 
> Mine came from G Shock UK too. (with a 10% discount)
> 
> Ordered Sunday evening, delivered Thursday 10.00 am via Parcelforce/Royal Mail. Should be with you soon :-!


I see those 10% codes on my F/book feed, pity you can't add two together!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shogun

I was pleasantly suprised by the early delivery of G-Shock GW-M5610-1ER today (it was supposed to be delivered next week).
The watch feels and looks like quality product.
It couldn't receive the time calibration signal during the daytime. Signal strength is L1. Must try it at night.


----------



## Mr Auto

G-Shogun said:


> I was pleasantly suprised by the early delivery of G-Shock GW-M5610-1ER today (it was supposed to be delivered next week).
> The watch feels and looks like quality product.
> It couldn't receive the time calibration signal during the daytime. Signal strength is L1. Must try it at night.
> 
> View attachment 15145251


Yea signal always works best at night. Leave it on auto and it will do it's thing each night (around 2am)

Enjoy the watch.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shogun

Mr Auto said:


> Yea signal always works best at night. Leave it on auto and it will do it's thing each night (around 2am)
> 
> Enjoy the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks! Will try that. And I'm sure to enjoy the watch!


----------



## computer_freak

G-Shogun said:


> I was pleasantly suprised by the early delivery of G-Shock GW-M5610-1ER today (it was supposed to be delivered next week).
> The watch feels and looks like quality product.
> It couldn't receive the time calibration signal during the daytime. Signal strength is L1. Must try it at night.


Given your location, try to point the "PROTECTION" text towards Germany and put it near a window.


----------



## G-Shogun

computer_freak said:


> Given your location, try to point the "PROTECTION" text towards Germany and put it near a window.


Thank you for your advice. I tried that already, but my location is on the limit of German transmitter's range and atleast during the daytime there's no success. :-(


----------



## sodamonkey

G-Shogun said:


> Thank you for your advice. I tried that already, but my location is on the limit of German transmitter's range and atleast during the daytime there's no success. :-(


How about the distance to the UK transmitter, or is that just as far?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shogun

sodamonkey said:


> How about the distance to the UK transmitter, or is that just as far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


UK transmitter is further than the German one, so no luck there.


----------



## Nat-e

Arrived today! Compared to my GMW-B5000G, it is so light and to be honest, much more comfortable. The display legibility on the other hand, compared to positive STN, sucks. It looks beautiful though, especially the metallic red line around display, all in all I am happy.
Being this my second Square and the first one "all resin" Square, I am now definitely waiting for a positive display all resin Square with similar module (current time in ST and TIMER mode) which I will like visually. And then I am buying it the minute it´s available.


----------



## G-Shogun

G-Shogun said:


> I was pleasantly suprised by the early delivery of G-Shock GW-M5610-1ER today (it was supposed to be delivered next week).
> The watch feels and looks like quality product.
> It couldn't receive the time calibration signal during the daytime. Signal strength is L1. Must try it at night.
> 
> View attachment 15145251


Success at 1:06 last night! (And hey you guys don't get any wrong ideas, I'm still talking about the watch...)


----------



## Danny T

Went on a little spree. CasiOAK trifecta


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man

GA-1100KH-3A won off the bay. Needed new batteries and a serious cleaning. Going to have to play with it some more as I got some dust under the crystal but otherwise it's a solid piece for under $100!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Just arrived today, i wasn't going to get this one but a moment of madness amd seeing one in person made me change my mind very quickly


----------



## JustAbe

Nat-e said:


> View attachment 15145775





Danny T said:


>





i-man said:


>





Drunken_Munki said:


>


Awesome pieces gents!!! :-!b-)|> Stay safe, enjoy and wear them in good health!! |>|>|>


----------



## Steelerswit

CC said:


> Picked up something a little different.
> 
> Every G collector needs one...
> 
> View attachment 15134577
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134579
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134583
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134585
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134587
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134589
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134591
> 
> 
> View attachment 15134595


Very nice indeed and yes we all need 1, or many..... Just won this one for $48usd shipped.









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## bigclive2011

I am new to G Shocks, so thought I should try one out.

I ordered this as I like the look of the colour theme and the old fashioned square case.


----------



## R.Stantz.Jr

2 more to add to the Quarantine Pile (6 so far since WFH)...

- GW9110BW
- GLS5600CL









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Got this one on the way. Went back and forth on it for awhile. I know the neg display won't be great. But I like the look, and I'll have plenty of opportunity to use it outside so the display is less of a concern.

Plus a good price from mltd.com sealed the deal. ;-)


----------



## harryk

May release bad boys are here. GBD-100 and GBD-H1000 in RED! First impressions are .....very nicely done Casio!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shogun

It seems that I'm really G-shocked...!
This is my third G-Shock in a really short time and I think it's not the last one.


----------



## CC

^ Even the last ones never are...


----------



## G-Shogun

CC said:


> ^ Even the last ones never are...


It's easy to believe...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shetsan

Orange one arrived today, green one arrived a week ago!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Just arrived in the post this morning GM-6900-1ER i wasn't so sure about it when ordering but now it has arrived, it is better then expected and a lot heavier then i thought it would be


----------



## collector210

Scott. said:


> Just arrived today
> 
> Really liking the way the red outline really pops in the light
> 
> I can see a bezel and strap swap with my GW-B5600 HR in the not too distant future too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No new purchase for me but this is really nice.


----------



## PeterA

Third Square this month. Think I got addicted


----------



## zeuloa

PeterA said:


> Third Square this month. Think I got addicted


Congratulations looks great! Will there be a review? Would love to hear your thoughts...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterA

zeuloa said:


> Congratulations looks great! Will there be a review? Would love to hear your thoughts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try to do one in the next few days when I have been wearing it for a while


----------



## ChungyLondon

New Bling just arrived!!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

My Baby-G-Steel arrived from Japan today, & it is definitely a ladies watch, lol

It looks pretty good in this wrist shot I must say, and I love the overall looks and functionality, but it is just too small for me irl. The outer diameter of the bezel is only 35mm on this one. So straight back on to ebay it is.

I think I'm just gonna try a regular GST-W300 or a Protrek PRW-60 or maybe a Lineage LCW-M170D instead.









Side by side with a GA-2110:


----------



## CC

PRW-60 is a good choice if you're looking for a small watch.
I found it a bit too small but a great watch.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

CC said:


> PRW-60 is a good choice if you're looking for a small watch.
> I found it a bit too small but a great watch.


Thanks. But I only have a 6" wrist, hence the experiment with the baby-G, so I suspect even a PRW-60 will look big on my wrist.

Still on the fence about it though. I wish I could try one out somewhere first, and I kinda wish it had a sunrise/sunset function as well.


----------



## pp764

A very special titanium addition to the collection


----------



## Mr Auto

@HereComesTheBOOM Cant remember if ive already asked you this OP but have you considered the AWG M100?



Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

My latest G is a classic ==> GW 7900


----------



## Nordlys

Maneki-neko G-Shock Square ref DW-5600TMN-1JR.

I received this a few months ago but decided to hold off on opening it until my birthday (today). They really knocked the design out of the park on this model. I'm surprised these didn't get more hype when they were released in January. IMO one of the coolest, most unique squares to be released in a few years. The colorway is unique but still subdued enough to wear for most occasions (Well, at least for the black one. The white/red version is a bit out there).

I tried to capture the Maneki-neko backlight, but it was difficult to get my camera in focus in the dark.









Sent from my motorola one zoom using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago

This baby just landed yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romad99

This week I bought a lightly used GPW-2000 for $300 from a coworker. It's awesome, even though it's pretty bulky. I'm an aviator so it's very nice for accurate time with various ways to keep the time accurate.

I'm new to mac and can't figure out how to post pictures yet. I'll post a few when I can.


----------



## babyivan

WatchOutChicago said:


> This baby just landed yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beat me by one day 
Mine is arriving tomorrow....

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Fookus

MTG 1000G9 from 2009


----------



## Fookus

View attachment 15175795


MTG 1000G9 from 2009


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

So pretty it had to be posted twice, haha.

Congrats man :-!


----------



## babyivan

Just arrived 

Pics.... as promised @Dxnnis 

Started a thread as well, with a few additional pictures.

A glorious addition to my G-Shock collection 



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## romad99




----------



## phubbard

Metal, via the bay. Love it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> Just arrived
> 
> Pics.... as promised @Dxnnis
> 
> Started a thread as well, with a few additional pictures.
> 
> A glorious addition to my G-Shock collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Looks really good @babyivan enjoy it my friend


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Looks really good @babyivan enjoy it my friend


Thanks @Dxnnis! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Squirrel Murphy

Latest ebay purchase









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChungyLondon

Another Square. Need more wrists!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Just arrived, practically NOS (had box, cloth, manual, plastic case and even the little cardboard tag that went around the strap with the Frogman logo). Definitely going to be a part of my regular rotation now. Amazing these DW-8200s can be had so cheap!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Double post.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Brought this to accompany my GM-6900. The new GM-5600


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Water bottle is filled, ready for some action with the GBX-100!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

dogandcatdentist said:


> Water bottle is filled, ready for some action with the GBX-100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Whoa, nice!!! CONGRATS!

I wanted to try one out at the G-Shock store in the city before I decide to order it or not. But of course, that's not possible right now. 

Question: do you think it would be wrong to wear one and not exercise, lol.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

dogandcatdentist said:


> Water bottle is filled, ready for some action with the GBX-100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Looking good, nice colourway you chose


----------



## Ash5000

Simply love it !!!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

Does new underwear count.... LOL

Sorry no pics~~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## sodamonkey

babyivan said:


> Question: do you think it would be wrong to wear one and not exercise, lol


100% not wrong to do that!! I'm a professional couch potato and I plan on picking one up

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Steelerswit said:


> Does new underwear count.... LOL
> 
> Sorry no pics~~
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


G-string?


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> G-string?


LMAO

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Steelerswit

Dxnnis said:


> G-string?


I call them f/17's~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## signum8

I just scored the Casio Pigalle edition on Ebay, mint in box. I just like the white case with rose gold accents. The only distraction is the backlight logo in the 3229 module. Is it removable or "baked in"?


----------



## zack20cb

Well, it's here.

















I always thought these were dreadful, but...it has a certain horrendous charm.

It always bothered me in the press photos and reviews that the gold elements are so all-over-the-place in their individual hues. The reflective LCD is impractical. The mold ejection marks in the resin are distracting.

But none of that matters. The metal case under the resin is perfectly formed and nicely finished. You can see the reflection of the imprinted words from underneath! And the date box is pressed onto the reflective LCD so that it catches the light, tricky to photograph but unmistakeable in the flesh.









I still can't say that I *like* it, but here I am trying to take pictures of it, still utterly unable to figure out what my opinion is.


----------



## babyivan

zack20cb said:


> Well, it's here.
> 
> View attachment 15189269
> 
> 
> View attachment 15189273
> 
> 
> I always thought these were dreadful, but...it has a certain horrendous charm.
> 
> It always bothered me in the press photos and reviews that the gold elements are so all-over-the-place in their individual hues. The reflective LCD is impractical. The mold ejection marks in the resin are distracting.
> 
> But none of that matters. The metal case under the resin is perfectly formed and nicely finished. You can see the reflection of the imprinted words from underneath! And the date box is pressed onto the reflective LCD so that it catches the light, tricky to photograph but unmistakeable in the flesh.
> 
> View attachment 15189327
> 
> 
> I still can't say that I *like* it, but here I am trying to take pictures of it, still utterly unable to figure out what my opinion is.


Love mine. I got both versions now (Square and Circle). But before I bought the square, I felt the same as you (to a lesser extent).

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Hdlos

Latest one for me is this quad sensor Gulfmaster GWN-Q1000MCA-1AJF


----------



## bj_key2003

GWG-1000ADR








Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss

GBD-100's.

Rarely been so anxious, never been so disappointed 

Will share experience in the another thread.


----------



## ChungyLondon

Yet another screwback. May need to check myself into rehab!!


----------



## Dxnnis

dogandcatdentist said:


> Water bottle is filled, ready for some action with the GBX-100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Is the bezel changeable on these models?


----------



## sodamonkey

Dxnnis said:


> Is the bezel changeable on these models?


They're a two piece bezel so I'm assuming that just like other resin and steel mixed bezels that the two can be easily swapped out.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer

these for me for in past week:


----------



## ChungyLondon

My youngest


----------



## podunkeric

I went a little haywire the past couple days. I now have 2 out of 3 of the Burton collaborations, I really like the looks of the rescue orange, and the DW-6600 is the 1st G that I owned (was a present from my folks after I finished USAF basic training.


----------



## podunkeric

I went a little haywire the past couple days. I now have 2 out of 3 of the Burton collaborations, I really like the looks of the rescue orange, and the DW-6600 is the 1st G that I owned (was a present from my folks after I finished USAF basic training.

View attachment 15200411










View attachment 15200413


----------



## Pfeffernuss

SGW-1000, now waiting for it to dry


----------



## ishtar007

It took Amazon 14 days to deliver this watch from UK to Slovenia. 
Finally on my wrist! 









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Pfeffernuss said:


> SGW-1000, now waiting for it to dry


Must be dry now, picture please


----------



## sodamonkey

DW-5000SL (Spike Lee) with new resins also:









Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

sodamonkey said:


> DW-5000SL (Spike Lee) with new resins also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


FANTASTIC @sodamonkey

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## sodamonkey

babyivan said:


> FANTASTIC @sodamonkey
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cheers, I'm VERY happy with it.

Check out my "Couldn't resist this classic" thread, the other one arrived today as well

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Dxnnis said:


> Must be dry now, picture please


Smudgy look is due to reflections/phone cam, not visible in real life


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice job @Pfeffernuss , enjoy it


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Dxnnis said:


> Nice job @Pfeffernuss , enjoy it


An ABC watch for €70... Loving it already


----------



## Olyeller68

New to me, arrived yesterday.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## FarmeR57

GW-6900BC









Been after some version of a GW-6900 for a while, but glad I waited to find good deal on a combi version.


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice pick up @FarmeR57 enjoy


----------



## andyahs

Arrived yesterday


----------



## babyivan

andyahs said:


> Arrived yesterday












_"boys support boys"_


----------



## FarmeR57

Scored a GAC-100-1A off the local buy/sell today
Most no-frills G I have seen. Time,date,chronograph and a splash of lume is all you get.








A little messing about with it after cleaning came up with this...















Lowwww rent MTG...






:roll:


----------



## ChungyLondon

My newest yet oldest!!


----------



## zeuloa

Came in yesterday! It's huge but it feels great on the wrist...


----------



## Wanderer16

babyivan said:


> _"boys support boys"_


A sign of the times!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Three additions this past week: Oceanus T200 off Amazon, GWF-1000 Frog from Brandon here on WUS, and the white bezel For my existing 9400 off eBay (44 days order to arrival). 'Twas a good week, so I think I'll give my wallet a break now.

Side question: why are those black bezel "screws" for the 9400 so expensive? Pacparts charges about $7.50 per screw while some eBay listing are going for double that. They're so tiny!


----------



## Chempop

ChungyLondon said:


> My newest yet oldest!!
> 
> View attachment 15230045


Wow, it looks flawless! Is that NOS, restored, genuine or aftermarket bezel?
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## i-man

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> View attachment 15230585


GREAT picture! Good findings all round there.


----------



## Wanderer16

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Three additions this past week: Oceanus T200 off Amazon, GWF-1000 Frog from Brandon here on WUS, and the white bezel For my existing 9400 off eBay (44 days order to arrival). 'Twas a good week, so I think I'll give my wallet a break now.
> 
> Side question: why are those black bezel "screws" for the 9400 so expensive? Pacparts charges about $7.50 per screw while some eBay listing are going for double that. They're so tiny!
> 
> View attachment 15230585
> 
> View attachment 15230587
> 
> View attachment 15230589


Nice additions. That Oceanus is particularly Hawt!!!!!


----------



## Dxnnis

Dxnnis said:


> Latest addition
> View attachment 15105485
> 
> View attachment 15105489
> 
> Looks good BUT, not allowed it till Fathers Day!
> 6 weeks!! Never realised it was so far away!
> Oh well just gotta be patient o|:-(


Only a day to go


----------



## babyivan

Wanderer16 said:


> A sign of the times!


Unfortunately, yes. I had covid beginning of April. Mostly only lost sense of smell, sore throat and chest muscle soreness.

Fast forward to now, my immune system is out of whack. I get random weird systems, like my immune is trying to attack something that isn't there. Nothing serious, just annoying.

Comes in waves... okay for a couple of days, then bam sore throat, chest muscles feel sore on and off. It's happening less often now,so that's good. Docs expect me to make a full recovery

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

ChungyLondon said:


> My newest yet oldest!!
> 
> View attachment 15230045


Wow original bezel also?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Only a day to go


Patience!


----------



## Maddog1970

New Froggy......


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> New Froggy......
> 
> View attachment 15231125


Very,very nice froggy @Maddog1970 enjoy


----------



## ChungyLondon

Chempop said:


> Wow, it looks flawless! Is that NOS, restored, genuine or aftermarket bezel?
> Congrats and enjoy!


Bezel is genuine Casio.There is a slight blemish on the glass but not really noticeable.


----------



## ChungyLondon

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Wow original bezel also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bezel is original Casio but was replaced over a decade ago.


----------



## Wanderer16

Have seen these here on F-17 and pondered getting one off and on for awhile. Finally pulled the trigger. I know it's a basic model in the Casio line but once again I am surprised at how nice it is for the money. I don't know why, I have only been really disappointed with a Casio once. I have worn it all day. Love the fit and look on my wrist. Solid feel. Screw back case. Nice strap. I really like it, right down to the fish picture on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderer16

babyivan said:


> Unfortunately, yes. I had covid beginning of April. Mostly only lost sense of smell, sore throat and chest muscle soreness.
> 
> Fast forward to now, my immune system is out of whack. I get random weird systems, like my immune is trying to attack something that isn't there. Nothing serious, just annoying.
> 
> Comes in waves... okay for a couple of days, then bam sore throat, chest muscles feel sore on and off. It's happening less often now,so that's good. Docs expect me to make a full recovery
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


I did not know you had contracted it! I assumed you had just purchased a tester to monitor your oxygen level. Glad to hear you have had a mild case. Hope it styays that way and you shuck it all the way and have no ill affects in the future. Take care. I am doing all I can to avoid it for sure.


----------



## Dxnnis

Wanderer16 said:


> Have seen these here on F-17 and pondered getting one off and on for awhile. Finally pulled the trigger. I know it's a basic model in the Casio line but once again I am surprised at how nice it is for the money. I don't know why, I have only been really disappointed with a Casio once. I have worn it all day. Love the fit and look on my wrist. Solid feel. Screw back case. Nice strap. I really like it, right down to the fish picture on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice @Wanderer16 enjoy

And hope your back to full health very very soon @babyivan


----------



## babyivan

Wanderer16 said:


> I did not know you had contracted it! I assumed you had just purchased a tester to monitor your oxygen level. Glad to hear you have had a mild case. Hope it styays that way and you shuck it all the way and have no ill affects in the future. Take care. I am doing all I can to avoid it for sure.


Thanks @Wanderer16

It is definitely to be taken seriously.
My wife also had it and after four weeks she completely recovered. Not everybody is so fortunate.

Stay safe friend

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Vario

Changed out the strap the moment I got my GA2100


----------



## bugi

Almost G Shock...


----------



## WatchOutChicago

This and red version landed yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

WatchOutChicago said:


> This and red version landed yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet!
The left offset looks less pronounced than the original frogmen. can you confirm this? Thanks.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## WatchOutChicago

That seems about right but haven’t measured it or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

WatchOutChicago said:


> That seems about right but haven't measured it or anything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. Thanks for the reply.

The one thing that irked me about the OG froggy is the offset; being that I wear watches on my right wrist.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Maddog1970

Ivan,

As a fellow lefty, And enabler, I offer the following pics:
















While the new Froggy is more "balanced" across the dial, don't let anyone tell you it's smaller, 'cos it isn't!

For reference, I have a flatish 7.5" wrist and wear my watches lossish.....



babyivan said:


> Ok. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The one thing that irked me about the OG froggy is the offset; being that I wear watches on my right wrist.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


----------



## A-Squared

Not quite a "G" but found this guy at an estate sale this weekend, DW-3000. Honestly kind of like it more than my squares because of how thin it is!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvam

Great sale price...


----------



## Maddog1970

When you are this good, they call you MR......

Just arrived today....bracelet adjusted, connected to the app......very impressed!


----------



## Phreddo

Not a G.

In fact, selling a few G's to fund this Deep Blue Master 500.

I used to have a Master 2000 that I loved but it was a 280 gr BEAST.

I sold it with many regrets.

This Master 500 is thinner, smaller, and a full 100 gr lighter. It's everything I wanted the Master 2000 to be.

We'll be seeing a lot of this guy unshocking.









Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## cbob1912

UPS and Fedex stopped by today:


----------



## babyivan

I got the black one coming in next month via pre-order from Reed's











_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> I got the black one coming in next month via pre-order from Reed's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Nice one @babyivan, enjoy it mate


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Nice one @babyivan, enjoy it mate


Thanks! @Dxnnis



_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Watch_Junky

Just delivered









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss

GST-B100G, naturally painted the bezel prior to trying it on, really like the colorway of this version 

Functionwise rather limited, really annoyed by it not having an hourly signal but the rotor at nine o'clock is very cool and the material/feel is awesome


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

Wife found this for me at a garage sale this morning for $5 My first Edifice


----------



## babyivan

Pfeffernuss said:


> GST-B100G, naturally painted the bezel prior to trying it on, really like the colorway of this version
> 
> Functionwise rather limited, really annoyed by it not having an hourly signal but the rotor at nine o'clock is very cool and the material/feel is awesome


Outstanding job on painting the bezel! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Wanderer16

Pfeffernuss said:


> GST-B100G, naturally painted the bezel prior to trying it on, really like the colorway of this version
> 
> Functionwise rather limited, really annoyed by it not having an hourly signal but the rotor at nine o'clock is very cool and the material/feel is awesome


Nice Job!!! Nice watch!! Congratulations!


----------



## Maddog1970

New MR-G, out in the wilds of Western Canada.....


----------



## anto1980

zeuloa said:


> Came in yesterday! It's huge but it feels great on the wrist...


Jays and Kays top!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> New MR-G, out in the wilds of Western Canada.....
> 
> View attachment 15248261


The DLC bezel against the raw Ti case looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Miklos86

Maddog1970 said:


> New MR-G, out in the wilds of Western Canada.....
> 
> View attachment 15248261


Looks stunning! Plus the size is great. Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyotterhound

Just in, got 40% off RRP so had to buy 










A big watch no doubt, but wears super light.


----------



## behnam

My latest purchase, it isn't new but i like its face and features


----------



## Mr Auto

Postman dropped this off a few hours ago.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## igwanna

So i got myself a GBD h1000

Newest generation g squad following up on that gpr style i so love

Its very heavy and girthy, love thisbcolor scheme but its very sports focused although it has your compass sensors etc.

I think the weight makes it really feel premium.
















Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop

Mr Auto said:


> Postman dropped this off a few hours ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Nice, I got the same one the day before, love it!


----------



## kubr1ck

It ain't quite Seiko diver lume, but it works.


----------



## Bruins17

Just picked up from Topper's Jewelers in Burlingame...my MRG-2000. I can't stop staring at this thing, it is so beautiful. Topper's is A1 in my book.


----------



## babyivan

Bruins17 said:


> Just picked up from Topper's Jewelers in Burlingame...my MRG-2000. I can't stop staring at this thing, it is so beautiful. Topper's is A1 in my book.
> 
> View attachment 15328439
> 
> 
> View attachment 15328440
> 
> 
> View attachment 15328441
> 
> 
> View attachment 15328442


Gorgeous! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## podunkeric

I lost control again....lol. G-7800. Expecting a metal square by the end of the week....
I saw this quote in another forum and it definitely applies here

Her : DID YOU BUY ANOTHER WATCH?!?!?
Me: It's OK honey. It's just a G-Shock.
Her: Oh. OK then...

FTW!!!










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

After 5 months of not buying anything, because I am completely satisfied with my Titanium square, I just received my next summer watch, right on time for the holidays.

I really like the color.

Adding a photo with my favorite squares, for comparison


----------



## CC

Reaquired the GWG-1000-1A3.

At £270 I couldn't really say no...


----------



## ChungyLondon

Fresh from the landlord of the the rising sun!


----------



## Dxnnis

ChungyLondon said:


> Fresh from the landlord of the the rising sun!
> 
> View attachment 15329110


Great model, enjoy


----------



## germanos30

Two summer froggies, brand new
+ little gift from seller


----------



## Chempop

ChungyLondon said:


> Fresh from the landlord of the the rising sun!
> 
> View attachment 15329110


Sweet, looks brand new. Is it your first anniversay, or have you caught the bug? I'd like a red/white/blue brick square some day.

Nice froggies @germanos30.


----------



## Maddog1970

Well, all things being equal I should have a new Glide today AND a MR-G G1000 sometime next week.......fingers crossed!


----------



## Maddog1970

Bruins17 said:


> Just picked up from Topper's Jewelers in Burlingame...my MRG-2000. I can't stop staring at this thing, it is so beautiful. Topper's is A1 in my book.
> 
> View attachment 15328439
> 
> 
> View attachment 15328440
> 
> 
> View attachment 15328441
> 
> 
> View attachment 15328442


Oh that is so nice!

Wish the new platform allowed me to like something a thousand times, 'cos this one deserves it!


----------



## igwanna

Got my places faces 6900 today, so this is my weeks tally... super enjoyng the g-squad.. its heeaaavy


----------



## Ryanjeepguy

My new Casio fishing gear watch on its first day fishing.


----------



## ChungyLondon

Chempop said:


> Sweet, looks brand new. Is it your first anniversay, or have you caught the bug? I'd like a red/white/blue brick square some day.
> 
> (my first) If only, the rabbit hole just keeps getting deeper!!!


----------



## PeterA

The GBX landed today 



























The display is impressive, very comfortable as well.


----------



## boy_wonder

Test post


----------



## boy_wonder

This arrived today, mint aside from one little mark on the bezel. From ebay and almost feel guilty for paying so little. Nice addition to my growing mudman collection. The dual illumination is particularly impressive, the screen glows orange, the white area glows white.


----------



## teehan

this landed today. hate the cheap-looking presentation packaging!
i know this is not limited edition. but surely casio can do better than this..


----------



## norfolk

CC said:


> Reaquired the GWG-1000-1A3.
> 
> At £270 I couldn't really say no...
> 
> View attachment 15329097


£270 is a bargain. Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## kubr1ck

teehan said:


> this landed today. hate the cheap-looking presentation packaging!
> i know this is not limited edition. but surely casio can do better than this..
> View attachment 15341404


The JDM versions come in the standard Master of G rubberized boxes, so it is very strange that Casio would stuff the Europe/NA versions in these little tins. I'm wondering if the effects of the pandemic on shipping in combination with the tariff wars had something to do with this. I mean this is an $800 watch for crying out loud. Weird. Anyways, congrats on the new Frog. It's a beauty, and the box will stay in your closet anyway. 🐸


----------



## valuewatchguy

New arrival


----------



## teehan

kubr1ck said:


> The JDM versions come in the standard Master of G rubberized boxes, so it is very strange that Casio would stuff the Europe/NA versions in these little tins. I'm wondering if the effects of the pandemic on shipping in combination with the tariff wars had something to do with this. I mean this is an $800 watch for crying out loud. Weird. Anyways, congrats on the new Frog. It's a beauty, and the box will stay in your closet anyway. ?


agreed. but still can't help feeling short changed..
nevertheless this is an awesome piece of horology!


----------



## Maddog1970

MR-G G1000......crazy build quality, DLC coated titanium, GPS and MB6 time.....

.......now, if only DHL hadn't lost my red Ani-frog!.....will see how that turns out.....


----------



## Maddog1970

HA!

....found my darn red anifrog.......good ole DHL where close, just a block off....thank god for honest neighbours!

Love the new Analog frogs and this one can coexist with the black/yellow, with the colour way making it a great summer watch, should we get a summer to speak off here on the Wet Coast!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I have a triple black Casio ga2100 incoming, nothing special in my opinion but given how rarely they are in stock I was fortunate enough to get one from Zalando delivered for £79.99 with a new "mailing list" member voucher

I've ordered a 33mm glass protector, it makes it look less recessed into the bezel and enhances the slim look, in addition to needlessly protecting the screen of course


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I have a triple black Casio ga2100 incoming, nothing special in my opinion but given how rarely they are in stock I was fortunate enough to get one from Zalando delivered for £79.99 with a new "mailing list" member voucher
> 
> I've ordered a 33mm glass protector, it makes it look less recessed into the bezel and enhances the slim look, in addition to needlessly protecting the screen of course


Good spot. My 2 arrived today.

I'm not a fan of the model but they should be an easy flip :-D


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Good spot. My 2 arrived today.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the model but they should be an easy flip :-D


Still fetching double on the bay, I'm not planning on flipping this one, but nothing ever goes to plan with my watches, I have the black with grey markers which I do like, but at this price it seemed daft not to grab one and see what I think...


----------



## rodo88

DW-5035D to add to the collection. Going to need a bigger box.


----------



## Chempop

There is bit of a story to this one that I'll post later in the custom square thread.


----------



## Dxnnis

Chempop said:


> View attachment 15345411
> 
> 
> There is bit of a story to this one that I'll post later in the custom square thread.


Look forward to it


----------



## Woodpuppy

ChungyLondon said:


> Fresh from the landlord of the the rising sun!
> 
> View attachment 15329110


And what is it?


----------



## Chempop

Woodpuppy said:


> And what is it?


Either a DW5000 SP-1 or DW5030-1JR.. i think the only difference is the backplate, keeper, and the 5030 has the super-clear high contrast LCD, not the 'grey-gritty' one like the 5600E. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Slapped on the spare Combi (where it's staying)


----------



## KagetheWatch

Saw some debate earlier about the pink, which I think is ridiculous, but I suppose everyone had preferences. Personally I love the contrast of this monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arunkulfi

its these 2 beats 😊👍 discounted prices from ernest hones


----------



## Maddog1970

Tron joins my square collection......takes me back to the 80s!


----------



## tuygarul3z

My new timepiece....


----------



## germanos30

Cant resist and take both


----------



## JustAbe

G-SQUAD GBD-H1000-4JR May 2020


----------



## CC

norfolk said:


> £270 is a bargain. Congratulations on the purchase.


It gets better.
I complained that the watch was clearly ex-display or customer return as there was no bag, tag or strapkeeper seal.
They told me to return it and are sending a brand new watch. Also refunding £60 for the inconvenience :-D


----------



## norfolk

CC said:


> It gets better.
> I complained that the watch was clearly ex-display or customer return as there was no bag, tag or strapkeeper seal.
> They told me to return it and are sending a brand new watch. Also refunding £60 for the inconvenience :-D


That's a serious result. A bit of inconvenience for you, but you get the watch for £210. Stuff like that never happens to me. Well the first part does, but not the money off for the inconvenience lol.


----------



## CC

norfolk said:


> That's a serious result. A bit of inconvenience for you, but you get the watch for £210. Stuff like that never happens to me. Well the first part does, but not the money off for the inconvenience lol.


To be fair I was meant to receive the replacement on Wednesday but they sent it to my local store by mistake. The store will now forward it to me on Monday.
Having already sold the brand new model received, ordered two, I will get a new GWG for effectively £100.

Just flipped 2 GA-2100 for a £95 profit so I'm claiming the Muddy cost me a fiver LOL!


----------



## FROG

no wonder why margins on watches have to be so high, lol.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Nice evening,

Bought a Frogman to join our frog family, Roberto the frog doll (the poor victim of Jack, my 2yo, use and abuse), and Mario the frog bubble machine.

GF8250-9 Señor Frog... Feeding it light at the moment.

Tschüss























Sent from my SM-A207M using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenith270

Trying a new band on my GA 2100,
I like the shiny/matte contrast...


----------



## FROG

looks sharp on that composite strap


----------



## rwalters21

Loving my new to me Gravitymaster!


----------



## Rocat

I just received the DW-5600SC-2 today. I bought it for my daughter who will be starting 6th grade if and when school decides to start up this August, or September, or October. This is her first "real" watch.

Picture taken from the internet.

I compared it with my older DW-5600E and the even though the module is the same, the lcd on the SC-2 is light years ahead in clarity. I was shocked at how good that lcd looks.


----------



## Vost

Hi,
Found and bought one of these nice Titanium MRG´s, pre-owned, but in good condition ... hope to get it soon ..
(MRG 100T-1)
Cheers

PS : This is only a "Reference" - picture..


----------



## Dxnnis

Vost said:


> Hi,
> Found and bought one of these nice Titanium MRG´s, pre-owned, but in good condition ... hope to get it soon ..
> (MRG 100T-1)
> Cheers
> 
> PS : This is only a "Reference" - picture..
> 
> View attachment 15354639


Look forward to seeing your photos when it arrives


----------



## JustAbe

GWF-A1000-1A2JF Analog Frogman 2020


----------



## kenls

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15355179
> 
> View attachment 15355182
> 
> GWF-A1000-1A2JF Analog Frogman 2020


Never, ever, been a fan of the (digital) Frogman range. But I now find myself mentally adding the analogue version to my "must get me one of those" list.

Beautiful @JustAbe, simply beautiful.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## FinishingDutch

I'm having a... busy month to say the least. Last week two G's showed up, as well as a Doxa 300T. I _finally_ got my hands on a GBX-100, but the one I was most excited about was the DW5600-LS2, part of the new colorful skeleton series. I've got a thing for the 5600, so I just knew I had to have this one as soon as possible


----------



## sodamonkey

This:









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

kenls said:


> Never, ever, been a fan of the (digital) Frogman range. But I now find myself mentally adding the analogue version to my "must get me one of those" list.
> 
> Beautiful @JustAbe, simply beautiful.  Wear it in good health.


Thank you @Kenis for your kind words!! The same sentiment exactly ?? Stay safe and healthy Bro!! ?


----------



## Chempop

I swear it's like that scene in Gremlins when Gizmo gets wet...

Got my 2nd anniversary square, DW5030C in NEW condition. What a beauty, I can see why this is a favorite for many collectors! As much as I like how some anniversary models are essentially re-releases of the classic looking DW5000C-1A and 1-B, this one is definitely adapted in a unique way. I'm adding this to my 5035E glacial gold which is dressed in full gold steel -- the resist black with copper/rosegold accents (not sure which), very cool brick color on the... bricks, and very clear and subtly bisque tinted LCD, and black IP buckle, case, and screwback. My first project team "tough" square.


----------



## Vost

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15355179
> 
> View attachment 15355182
> 
> GWF-A1000-1A2JF Analog Frogman 2020


Congrats @JustAbe....and this is imho - the best colors combo for thr new Frogy


----------



## Milamax

Get new today. Initially had concerns about the weight, but it wears wonderfully. I am very pleased.


----------



## JustAbe

The "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department








































GW-9400NFST-1AJR "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department - Rangeman 17 July 2020


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> The "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department
> View attachment 15358224
> 
> View attachment 15358203
> 
> View attachment 15358204
> 
> View attachment 15358207
> 
> View attachment 15358211
> 
> GW-9400NFST-1AJR "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department - Rangeman 17 July 2020


Very nice, Abe! What are your initial impressions?


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Very nice, Abe! What are your initial impressions?


Thank you, @kubr1ck! The look is fresh and unique for the Rangeman series with the combination of black and red, which is incredible. It wears comfortable, and the metal keeper does not slide down. Looking at the overall theme, I think a negative display mod would look sick!! 🤩😎😍


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @kubr1ck! The look is fresh and unique for the Rangeman series with the combination of black and red, which is incredible. It wears comfortable, and the metal keeper does not slide down. Looking at the overall theme, I think a negative display mod would look sick!! 🤩😎😍


I agree. I think a red tint to the lower display would look pretty killer.


----------



## Rocat

This color combination is giving off some UltraMan vibes.



JustAbe said:


> The "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department
> View attachment 15358224
> 
> View attachment 15358203
> 
> View attachment 15358204
> 
> View attachment 15358207
> 
> View attachment 15358211
> 
> GW-9400NFST-1AJR "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department - Rangeman 17 July 2020


----------



## Rocat

This GR-B100-1A3 has been ordered after looking at dozens of pictures of this model and watching WatchGeeks video's of it. Kubr1cks photos of his GR-B100 in another thread pushed me over the edge. I like the legible, large, lcd and I like the fact that it is solar. Atomic would have been great but I can live without it. I absolutely love the fact that this watch has no crown. I returned a PRG-600Y due to the discombobulated crown functionality.

Picture stolen from the web. I purchased it from Creationwatches for $187 after the 10% off code "casio" was suggested in the Deals thread. Barring any delays due to Covid it should be here by the middle of next week. I could have bought it third party from Amazon but it was $50 more there. For $50 in savings, I'll wait a few extra days. 

Now if I just had the guts to buy the blue one and do the hour marker swap like another member did some time back then it would be perfect.


----------



## kubr1ck

Rocat said:


> This GR-B100-1A3 has been ordered after looking at dozens of pictures of this model and watching WatchGeeks video's of it. Kubr1cks photos of his GR-B100 in another thread pushed me over the edge. I like the legible, large, lcd and I like the fact that it is solar. Atomic would have been great but I can live without it. I absolutely love the fact that this watch has no crown. I returned a PRG-600Y due to the discombobulated crown functionality.
> 
> Picture stolen from the web. I purchased it from Creationwatches for $187 after the 10% off code "casio" was suggested in the Deals thread. Barring any delays due to Covid it should be here by the middle of next week. I could have bought it third party from Amazon but it was $50 more there. For $50 in savings, I'll wait a few extra days.
> 
> Now if I just had the guts to buy the blue one and do the hour marker swap like another member did some time back then it would be perfect.


Congrats! It's a substantial watch, I think you'll dig it. As for the grayed out markers, I think Casio did this on purpose to make that green goblin STN LCD POP!! 👽👽👽


----------



## Dxnnis

So very cool @JustAbe 🤘 🤘


----------



## Wanderer16

JustAbe said:


> The "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department
> View attachment 15358224
> 
> View attachment 15358203
> 
> View attachment 15358204
> 
> View attachment 15358207
> 
> View attachment 15358211
> 
> GW-9400NFST-1AJR "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department - Rangeman 17 July 2020


Very cool Rangeman @JustAbe congratulations!!


----------



## JustAbe

Dxnnis said:


> So very cool @JustAbe 🤘 🤘


Thank you @Dxnnis!! 🤩 😎 😍


----------



## JustAbe

Wanderer16 said:


> Very cool Rangeman @JustAbe congratulations!!


Thank you @Wanderer16!! 🤩 😎 😍


----------



## Texaspoff

Technically not new, but it is new to me. Finally found a 5610BC for a song in like new condition. Has become my new goto G. Throwing a V2 combi on it later today.










TXPO


----------



## Dxnnis

Texaspoff said:


> Technically not new, but it is new to me. Finally found a 5610BC for a song in like new condition. Has become my new goto G. Throwing a V2 combi on it later today.
> 
> View attachment 15359118
> 
> 
> TXPO


Great choice, I am biased though as I love mine


----------



## Texaspoff

Dxnnis said:


> Great choice, I am biased though as I love mine


I was even lucky enough that even used, this one has a 2020 production year.

TXPO


----------



## CC

JustAbe said:


> The "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department
> View attachment 15358224
> 
> View attachment 15358203
> 
> View attachment 15358204
> 
> View attachment 15358207
> 
> View attachment 15358211
> 
> GW-9400NFST-1AJR "Emergency Fire Assistance Team Collaboration" - Kobe City Fire Department / Sendai City Fire Department - Rangeman 17 July 2020


Damn that's nice! Congrats.

Wish I could get one here in the 🇬🇧 without paying silly money.


----------



## JustAbe

CC said:


> Damn that's nice! Congrats.
> 
> Wish I could get one here in the 🇬🇧 without paying silly money.


Thank you @CC!! 😊👍 You gotta pay to play 😇😉 Have a great day, stay safe and healthy Sir!! 😷


----------



## JustAbe

GG-B100BTN-1AJR Burton Quad Sensor Mudmaster 2020


----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


> GG-B100BTN-1AJR Burton Quad Sensor Mudmaster 2020


That etching on the keeper is a nice touch. You're on a role, my friend.


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> That etching on the keeper is a nice touch. You're on a role, my friend.


Thank you @kubr1ck!!! It was an itch to complete my Burton Collection, so I scratched it 🤩😂


----------



## Dxnnis

JustAbe said:


> Thank you @kubr1ck!!! It was an itch to complete my Burton Collection, so I scratched it 🤩😂


Maybe some cream would have helped more? lol


----------



## kubr1ck

Finally joined the GBX squad. The clarity and sharpness of this MIP display is no joke. And then you got that buttery soft resin band. ?


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Finally joined the GBX squad. The clarity and sharpness of this MIP display is no joke. And then you got that buttery soft resin band. 👍
> 
> View attachment 15360403
> 
> 
> View attachment 15360405
> 
> 
> View attachment 15360407


That is one good looking piece of kit @kubr1ck!! 🤩😎😍 Enjoy and wear it in good health, my friend!! 👍😊


----------



## kenls

kubr1ck said:


> Finally joined the GBX squad. The clarity and sharpness of this MIP display is no joke. And then you got that buttery soft resin band. 👍
> 
> View attachment 15360403
> 
> 
> View attachment 15360405
> 
> 
> View attachment 15360407


 NIce one @kubr1ck.


----------



## Phreddo

GBX-100 G-Lide

Found one at retail, so I'm giving it a try.

I'm currently a bit skeptical.

Too clunky for a smartwatch, but too "smart" for a G-Shock.

I always appreciated the minimalist engineering of the standard G's. It was a challenge to balance and fit all the features into such a restrictive platform. Plus there was the aesthetic engineering of making a layout that was pleasing and practical.

With this MIP display, it's like the challenge is gone and they can lazily slap a screen in a case, and then do whatever they want on the software side.

So now, any missing features are probably due to laziness or indifference from the programmers end.

For example, why no hourly chime? I can't picture a hardware or software limitation to explain that one.

If I'm going to get a smartwatch, why not just get a purpose built one?

I'll give it a week to see.










Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto

Phreddo said:


> GBX-100 G-Lide
> 
> Found one at retail, so I'm giving it a try.
> 
> I'm currently a bit skeptical.
> 
> Too clunky for a smartwatch, but too "smart" for a G-Shock.
> 
> I always appreciated the minimalist engineering of the standard G's. It was a challenge to balance and fit all the features into such a restrictive platform. Plus there was the aesthetic engineering of making a layout that was pleasing and practical.
> 
> With this MIP display, it's like the challenge is gone and they can lazily slap a screen in a case, and then do whatever they want on the software side.
> 
> So now, any missing features are probably due to laziness or indifference from the programmers end.
> 
> For example, why no hourly chime? I can't picture a hardware or software limitation to explain that one.
> 
> If I'm going to get a smartwatch, why not just get a purpose built one?
> 
> I'll give it a week to see.
> 
> View attachment 15362417
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly.

I hope if/when this display makes it to the other squares it keeps the same functionality as the old modules.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy

Thanks for that. I have grown to really appreciate the hourly chime, and a CDT is mandatory. A good backlight too. The rest, meh. I do like the look of that new display! I Would miss the stainless steel buttons on that model.


----------



## JSM9872

Just in as a mid year watch/present from the wife (she's definitely keeper). Always liked the way they looked just never got around to picking one up. Love it so far!
















Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodpuppy

Decepticon or Autobot?


----------



## Steelerswit

Been a while since I bought any of the watch, but coming home from a Dr appt I stopped at TJ Maxx. They were stocking several G's... Oh goody. 99% were step trackers whick I don't need. Then this baby came out. A GA-2000....mine!

And at that price it was a moral imperative to buy it.































Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kenls

Nice one @Steelerswit . It would have been a major transgression to pass it up at that price.


----------



## Steelerswit

kenls said:


> Nice one @Steelerswit . It would have been a major transgression to pass it up at that price.


Definitely! Even Mrs Wit approved, saying that I have been a good boy lately. Last G I bought was the NASA.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Dxnnis

Steelerswit said:


> Been a while since I bought any of the watch, but coming home from a Dr appt I stopped at TJ Maxx. They were stocking several G's... Oh goody. 99% were step trackers whick I don't need. Then this baby came out. A GA-2000....mine!
> 
> And at that price it was a moral imperative to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Gotta love a bargain 🤘


----------



## JustAbe

Steelerswit said:


> Been a while since I bought any of the watch, but coming home from a Dr appt I stopped at TJ Maxx. They were stocking several G's... Oh goody. 99% were step trackers whick I don't need. Then this baby came out. A GA-2000....mine!
> 
> And at that price it was a moral imperative to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Congrats Commander @Steelerswit!!! 🤩😎😍 Well deserved treat!! I trust all went well at the Doc, stay safe, healthy, and enjoy the ride, my friend!!! 😊😷


----------



## STEELINOX

Yesterday, took delivery from a seller in Dubai !
Perfect for 60 year old eyes !


----------



## Rocat

It's been a while since I saw some posts from you. Truth be known, I've missed that avatar. The watch looks good too.



STEELINOX said:


> Yesterday, took delivery from a seller in Dubai !
> Perfect for 60 year old eyes !
> 
> View attachment 15363204
> View attachment 15363210


----------



## STEELINOX

Rocat said:


> It's been a while since I saw some posts from you. Truth be known, I've missed that avatar. The watch looks good too.


Yes, she is a sweat heart for sure. Thanks...


----------



## Racer88

New guy here and new guy to Casio watches. A week ago, I got a G-Steel GST-S300-1A1. I really like it, but the reverse LCD sub-dials are hard to read unless I'm wearing my "readers" or in strong light. 56 year old eyes. But, I think it's a sharp looking watch.










Then I got a Pro Trek. Are Pro Treks allowed here? I didn't see a dedicated forum or thread for Pro Trek. This watch is SWEET!










And, then... 7 more Casio watches! A total of 7 G-Shocks and 2 Pro Treks.... all in a week. I fell down the rabbit hole HARD!


----------



## Rocat

Pro Treks are allowed. Anything you buy that's new can be posted. 7 Casio's in a week. Impressive. But you may want to pace yourself. lol

If you haven't already, then go ahead and show all of them.

Welcome to the madness.


----------



## Racer88

Rocat said:


> 7 Casio's in a week. Impressive.
> If you haven't already, then go ahead and show all of them.
> 
> Welcome to the madness.


I will when I have them all.  And, as of tonight, it's 9 total. Yikes.


----------



## jlauwrence2

Just arrived yesterday. A humble GDX6900CM8DR


----------



## Rocat

Racer88 said:


> I will when I have them all.  And, as of tonight, it's 9 total. Yikes.


You have been afflicted with a serious condition known here as G-Shock-itis. It will cause you to drain your bank account quickly.


----------



## cowboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Racer88 said:


> New guy here and new guy to Casio watches. A week ago, I got a G-Steel GST-S300-1A1. I really like it, but the reverse LCD sub-dials are hard to read unless I'm wearing my "readers" or in strong light. 56 year old eyes. But, I think it's a sharp looking watch.
> 
> View attachment 15363379
> 
> 
> Then I got a Pro Trek. Are Pro Treks allowed here? I didn't see a dedicated forum or thread for Pro Trek. This watch is SWEET!
> 
> View attachment 15363380
> 
> 
> And, then... 7 more Casio watches! A total of 7 G-Shocks and 2 Pro Treks.... all in a week. I fell down the rabbit hole HARD!


Very nice collection you got got going on already, enjoy


----------



## Dxnnis

cowboy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice addition @cowboy


----------



## Racer88

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice collection you got got going on already, enjoy


I call it my "insta-collection!" Thanks. I am having a ball with it!


----------



## Dxnnis

Racer88 said:


> I call it my "insta-collection!" Thanks. I am having a ball with it!


Stay safe and enjoy your insta-collection in the best of health


----------



## Racer88

Dxnnis said:


> Stay safe and enjoy your insta-collection in the best of health


Thanks. I seriously did not plan to buy more than one watch... and had no idea about the Casio watch world. I looked into it, and discovered I couldn't pick just one. So, I picked two... then a 3rd.. then a 4th... then, oh crap! 🤓

Today I'm wearing (for the first time) my least expensive G-Shock... a GA800. Simple but very lightweight and comfortable. Easy to read.


----------



## kubr1ck

Racer88 said:


> Thanks. I seriously did not plan to buy more than one watch... and had no idea about the Casio watch world. I looked into it, and discovered I couldn't pick just one. So, I picked two... then a 3rd.. then a 4th... then, oh crap! 🤓


i.e. you hopped into the rabbit hole where the rest of us live. Welcome, Alice! 🐰


----------



## behnam

Hi my friends, finally i recieved my gst-b100 carbon fibre bezel.
Very beautiful and high quality watch


----------



## Fookus

MTG


----------



## FarmeR57

After a few failed attempts, I have finally added a Frogman to the collection ==> DW-9900WC-5T
9900 models are not the most sought-after, but it was in excellent condition, had a new battery, and was in my price range so I went for it.
Since the white, opaque resin had turned that lovely urine color, it gave me a chance to try my hand at dying as well.
Tried for a short dip in black Rit to get a dark, smoky grey but it turns out black and yellow make purple so left it in for awhile to go dark as possible.
It appears black until bright light hits it and shows a deep purple color.


----------



## kubr1ck

FarmeR57 said:


> After a few failed attempts, I have finally added a Frogman to the collection ==> DW-9900WC-5T
> 9900 models are not the most sought-after, but it was in excellent condition, had a new battery, and was in my price range so I went for it.
> Since the white, opaque resin had turned that lovely urine color, it gave me a chance to try my hand at dying as well.
> Tried for a short dip in black Rit to get a dark, smoky grey but it turns out black and yellow make purple so left it in for awhile to go dark as possible.
> It appears black until bright light hits it and shows a deep purple color.


That looks terrific. Nice work. ?


----------



## Vost

Arrived today - MRG-1000-7 (Steel)... 
The Titanium (MRG-1000T-1) should arrive in 7-10 days..


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Phreddo said:


> GBX-100 G-Lide
> 
> Found one at retail, so I'm giving it a try.
> 
> I'm currently a bit skeptical.
> 
> Too clunky for a smartwatch, but too "smart" for a G-Shock.
> 
> I always appreciated the minimalist engineering of the standard G's. It was a challenge to balance and fit all the features into such a restrictive platform. Plus there was the aesthetic engineering of making a layout that was pleasing and practical.
> 
> With this MIP display, it's like the challenge is gone and they can lazily slap a screen in a case, and then do whatever they want on the software side.
> 
> So now, any missing features are probably due to laziness or indifference from the programmers end.
> 
> For example, why no hourly chime? I can't picture a hardware or software limitation to explain that one.
> 
> If I'm going to get a smartwatch, why not just get a purpose built one?
> 
> I'll give it a week to see.
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


let me know when you're ready to sell!


----------



## Racer88

Hot damn! These Pro Treks are nice! I started with a PRW-50Y about 1 week ago.

Just moments ago, DHL brought me this, all the way from Japan.

Hoo-boy, this thing is SAWEET!


























I've got a 5610 and another G-Steel on the way. ?

Edit: The 5610 just arrived.... an hour later.


----------



## Racer88

Vost said:


> Arrived today - MRG-1000-7 (Steel)...
> The Titanium (MRG-1000T-1) should arrive in 7-10 days..
> 
> View attachment 15366886
> 
> 
> View attachment 15366885


Looks like it's built like a tank! Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

I think someone at Casio directed this to Topper Jewelers by mistake which then came to me....this release looks awesome in the flesh.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs




----------



## JaredNish

NOT-SO-SHINY New custom b5k. I love how it looks like the one of a kind elusive GMW-B5000AL aluminum model(that doesn't exist).
Thanks to @tommy.arashikage for the great taste!


----------



## dgaddis

I'm waiting on two G Shock bits and pieces.

A silver GMW-B5000 bezel which has been sitting in NY (in customs) with USPS for a week now. No ETA on this one.

And a GW-B5600HR that DHL has and left Tokyo about an hour ago. They say it'll be here Friday, I suspect it'll be here earlier.


----------



## JaredNish

dgaddis said:


> I'm waiting on two G Shock bits and pieces.
> 
> A silver GMW-B5000 bezel which has been sitting in NY (in customs) with USPS for a week now. No ETA on this one.
> 
> And a GW-B5600HR that DHL has and left Tokyo about an hour ago. They say it'll be here Friday, I suspect it'll be here earlier.


the silver bezel would bother me. I hate not having any eta or progress. BUT each time it happened to me it came unexpectedly soon or just a little late. I'm sure things are fine. "Oh COVID you little rascal"


----------



## tommy.arashikage

JaredNish said:


> NOT-SO-SHINY New custom b5k. I love how it looks like the one of a kind elusive GMW-B5000AL aluminum model(that doesn't exist).
> Thanks to @tommy.arashikage for the great taste!
> View attachment 15367382
> View attachment 15367385


Nice collection! New one fits right in.


----------



## Wanderer16

andyahs said:


> View attachment 15367360


Congratulations @andyahs . They are a lot of watch for a little money.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

JaredNish said:


> View attachment 15367385


Can I get some info on those nice watch cases?


----------



## JaredNish

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Can I get some info on those nice watch cases?


[2PC] Watch Travel Case QBOSO... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083JWR68D?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I added custom rubber foam prices in them as they do not come with adequate foam for my liking. But the case is nice and inexpensive.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

JaredNish said:


> [2PC] Watch Travel Case QBOSO... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083JWR68D?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> 
> I added custom rubber foam prices in them as they do not come with adequate foam for my liking. But the case is nice and inexpensive.


Those foam inserts are sweet. I wish they sold them somewhere. I already have those pods. Thanks!


----------



## jkg

Just got this new all the way from Japan.


----------



## JaredNish

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Those foam inserts are sweet. I wish they sold them somewhere. I already have those pods. Thanks!


I can show u the pattern I cut and what typ of material I used. I'll post tomorrow if u like.


----------



## dgaddis

My shiny bezel came in yesterday.


----------



## Wanderer16

jkg said:


> Just got this new all the way from Japan.
> View attachment 15369828
> View attachment 15369828


Congrats on the New King!!


----------



## Racer88

This came in yesterday. It may be my new new favorite!
*GST-W300G-1A2JF *


----------



## jkg

New King with the Big Boys


----------



## Dxnnis

jkg said:


> New King with the Big Boys
> View attachment 15371223


Big boys indeed💪👍


----------



## dgaddis

Got it yesterday. Like it a lot, but a positive display would be ideal. It's super light (77g sized for my wrist), and the bracelet actually fits me unlike the GMW-B5000 bracelet. Same module (essentially) as my GMW-B5000 so setting it up was a breeze.



















I do wonder tho, why, WHY, would Casio leave this giant gap in the bracelet? That final center bracelet link is a one-off piece, it doesn't match any of the other center pieces, so why not make it just a smidge shorter to make the gap match the rest of the bracelet??


----------



## JaredNish

@dgaddis
you have to love the "overall" of a combi. Never felt a V2 and my first reaction is that it might feel cheap vs a half metal V1. Actually,.. are V2s 100% resin/composite? Just realized I never found out.


----------



## JaredNish

dgaddis said:


> I do wonder tho, why, WHY, would Casio leave this giant gap in the bracelet? That final center bracelet link is a one-off piece, it doesn't match any of the other center pieces, so why not make it just a smidge shorter to make the gap match the rest of the bracelet??


My thoughts as well, with both versions.Gives me a "weakest link in the chain feeling". Though I'm sure it is very durable, the feeling is that it breaks the continuity.


----------



## THE-FURY




----------



## dgaddis

JaredNish said:


> @dgaddis
> you have to love the "overall" of a combi. Never felt a V2 and my first reaction is that it might feel cheap vs a half metal V1. Actually,.. are V2s 100% resin/composite? Just realized I never found out.


The links are resin, the H links and the center links. There is a bit of steel embedded on one side of the H link for the spring bar...but only on one side.

It's light and comfy. But it's just plastic. I've heard some people talk about how 'premium' it feels...eh, I don't feel that. It's plastic.


----------



## just3pieces

My gwm5610 got a steely brother, the black half metal g with positive display


----------



## JaredNish

dgaddis said:


> It's light and comfy. But it's just plastic. I've heard some people talk about how 'premium' it feels...eh, I don't feel that. It's plastic.


interesting. Odd that the reinforcement is on one side. I guess through testing they have opted for weight reduction over added durability. Considering it's G-SHOCK, I'm sure theV2 has more than enough strength.

I saw a guy on here who swapped for a V1 on a gbx-100. Interesting look. Here's a craaaazy idea.V1 H links on V2 center links or visa versa. Hmmm.


----------



## Myrrhman

Finally arrived after pre ordering 2 months ago










This thing is so cool !


----------



## JaredNish

Myrrhman said:


> Finally arrived after pre ordering 2 months ago
> 
> View attachment 15372319
> 
> 
> This thing is so cool !


WHOA.


----------



## kenls

Myrrhman said:


> Finally arrived after pre ordering 2 months ago
> 
> View attachment 15372319
> 
> 
> This thing is so cool !


Looks good on the V2 as well.


----------



## asfalloth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgaddis

JaredNish said:


> interesting. Odd that the reinforcement is on one side. I guess through testing they have opted for weight reduction over added durability. Considering it's G-SHOCK, I'm sure theV2 has more than enough strength.
> 
> I saw a guy on here who swapped for a V1 on a gbx-100. Interesting look. Here's a craaaazy idea.V1 H links on V2 center links or visa versa. Hmmm.


They're teeny tiny inserts, you would have to have an amazingly sensitive scale to tell a difference. Holding or wearing it you'd never know the difference. I think it's just a cost cutting measure.


----------



## ejhc11

I had given up on this overseas order from May 23rd - I just called the day before to dispute it on my credit card for not being received then it arrives yesterday...agh... Just called the credit card company before this post to cancel the dispute, lol...


----------



## sodamonkey

Ok, if I must:

(I'm going to be flipping my black version from a couple of weeks ago)
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticfanboy

I got this mod kit in the mail last night and installed it. Some issues with the clasp mechanism sticking closed so I had to take that apart and do some fine file work. It was an absolute nightmare putting back together but now it's all good!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronocrator

Already wearing my first G a couple weeks. Really liking it, was kinda uncertain about a "plastic watch" but the resin has a very nice matte finish that is pretty comfortable to the touch and eyes. And the bracelet is a really nifty way of being a G-Shock that's just a tad bit more fashionable imo. Again, really content and also liking the G's displayed here, the King with yellow accents and the new G-Lide with combi v2 look really neat.


----------



## JaredNish

@chronocrator 
If the "plastic watch" thing is a thing still for you a b5000 Full metal might be down your alley. 
Gs started off as being utilitarian by design and durable so resin makes sense but have since become about style and culture additionally. So for me I love them in all forms but gravitate toward the finer, heavier, (or lighter b5000tcm for example), higher end of the brand.


----------



## chronocrator

@chronocrator
I mean, I still couldn't say how I like the resin bands or whether all squares got this nice and comfortable texture but it's not that big a deal since I'm very pleased with the one I got.
But still you're spot on, for sure with a nice resin model at hand now the B5000 is the most preferable series to find a deal on. I am super keen on that STN display tbh.


----------



## Rocat

Finally, my GR-B100 is fully charged. This watch took forever to get to a full charge. It took so long I thought I was charging an old school ML2016 rechargeable battery even though it has a CTL-1616. The watch may be large but it is comfortable and light weight on the wrist.


----------



## mizzare

This beauty arrived today:


----------



## sticky

Decided that teal was the best looking colour in a G-Lide.


----------



## Drunken_Munki

ICERC 2020 just landed today


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## brandon\

It rang up at $11.83.


----------



## Woodpuppy

That’s hard to beat!


----------



## Rocat

brandon\ said:


> It rang up at $11.83.


Don't take this the wrong way. But I hate everyone that has been getting G-Shocks from their local Walmart stores for crazy low prices for the past few years. I have been checking my store for years and I keep getting the same answer. No discounts on G-Shocks here. I've been told that the stores that are discounting them are either closing the watch department down or they are going to remodel the department.


----------



## brandon\

Rocat said:


> Don't take this the wrong way. But I hate everyone that has been getting G-Shocks from their local Walmart stores for crazy low prices for the past few years. I have been checking my store for years and I keep getting the same answer. No discounts on G-Shocks here. I've been told that the stores that are discounting them are either closing the watch department down or they are going to remodel the department.


Not taken the wrong way. I went to three Walmarts. The first one, closest to my house had this. The other two were fully stocked on G-Shocks and MDV-106s and not a discount in sight. It's really hit and miss.


----------



## GaryK30

brandon\ said:


> It rang up at $11.83.


Great deal! At that price I would have bought several if possible. They make good, relatively indestructible gifts.


----------



## Prdrers

Just picked this up from the sales forum. Hard to believe I've gone this long without ever buying one. The year I spent wearing my Apple Watch kind of changed my taste to the smaller, square G's. So naturally, while I love my 5610, this had to happen eventually, lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## kubr1ck

JustAbe said:


>


Nice one, Abe! This looks like a @Deepsea_dweller shot.


----------



## JustAbe

kubr1ck said:


> Nice one, Abe! This looks like a @Deepsea_dweller shot.


🤣 😂 🤣 😂 🤘 👍, no pun intended!!!


----------



## Maddog1970

Just landed a GW6900, popped it on a combi V2.........inquiring minds would like to know if the resin of the DW6900 fits the GW6900?


----------



## GaryK30

Maddog1970 said:


> Just landed a GW6900, popped it on a combi V2.........inquiring minds would like to know if the resin of the DW6900 fits the GW6900?
> View attachment 15381322


As I recall, DW-6900 bezels are not compatible with the GW-6900.


----------



## JaredNish

mizzare said:


> This beauty arrived today:
> View attachment 15373804


I have noticed the love for a 2100 but aside from the stealth Theme I don't get it, but it would Be nice if they had a model with an authentic g-shock stainless or titanium bezel. I bet they do that soon.


----------



## Racer88

This power-trio came in today!


----------



## Racer88

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15381240
> 
> View attachment 15381242
> 
> View attachment 15381244
> 
> View attachment 15381246


Those look great! Are you using a lightbox for the photos? The lighting is also very well done.


----------



## Chempop

JaredNish said:


> I have noticed the love for a 2100 but aside from the stealth Theme I don't get it, but it would Be nice if they had a model with an authentic g-shock stainless or titanium bezel. I bet they do that soon.


Cheap $99 retail, one of the only non-bulky G-shocks (especially for ana-digi), extremely low profile, lightweight (not everyone wants steel), aftermarket metal options for those into that sorta of thing (don't be a hypocrite) ...
What's not to 'get'?


----------



## JaredNish

Chempop said:


> Cheap $99 retail, one of the only non-bulky G-shocks (especially for ana-digi), extremely low profile, lightweight (not everyone wants steel), aftermarket metal options for those into that sorta of thing (don't be a hypocrite) ...
> What's not to 'get'?


I understand all that and it makes sense. I prefer the bulk of a watch matches the practicality. "Only as big, heavy as it needs to be."
However,

"Don't be a hypocrite"? What's that about?

I don't like the "aftermarket" options for the 2100 because they look like crap to me and probably aren't hardly as good with quality. NOT somehow being hypocritical. I obviously prefer authentic as I own 5 b5000s.

and btw, I was asking what the draw is for them to be 200%-500% retail on eBay, and thought I didn't know something, I was NOT saying everyone who likes the model is an idiot.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Came in recently and forgot to post here. Stealth MM, GWG-1000-1A1.


----------



## Time4Playnow

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15381240
> 
> View attachment 15381242
> 
> View attachment 15381244
> 
> View attachment 15381246


JustAbe, that's quite a trio there!  Curious if you like one the best?

Congrats!! Enjoy!


----------



## mizzare

Chempop said:


> Cheap $99 retail, one of the only non-bulky G-shocks (especially for ana-digi), extremely low profile, lightweight (not everyone wants steel)...


Those are the exact reasons why I purchased mine.


JaredNish said:


> I was asking what the draw is for them to be 200%-500% retail on eBay, and thought I didn't know something...


I was lucky enough to get one for the retail price, so I didn't overpay it. But to answer the question, I understand it's probably an odd comparison, but why would someone pay 200%+ retail for some sneaker models?


----------



## JustAbe

Racer88 said:


> Those look great! Are you using a lightbox for the photos? The lighting is also very well done.


Thank you @Racer88 for your kind words. I do not use a lightbox, just regular lighting with good positioning. Stay safe and healthy Sir!! 👍 😷


----------



## JustAbe

Time4Playnow said:


> JustAbe, that's quite a trio there!  Curious if you like one the best?
> 
> Congrats!! Enjoy!


Thank you @Time4Playnow, the blue band 1A2 speaks to me the most 😍👍😷


----------



## CC

Not a G but super shiny.

Been wanting to tip my toe in the Oceanus pool for a while.
£ is the strongest it's been against the $ since Covid hit so I hit the button.

Firstly huge props to Ippo Japan & DHL. Posted from Japan on Monday and in my hand Wednesy albeit with a rather large V.A.T bill.

This thing is super light and SMALL.
I'm pretty gutted as now being used to G's I really don't think I can wear this, it's tiny on my 7" wrist...























































Ah well. Not a watch i can go to the store and try unfortunately. See how I feel tomorrow but I really can't see me getting on with this, regardless of how pretty it is :-(


----------



## Racer88

CC said:


> This thing is super light and SMALL.
> I'm pretty gutted as now being used to G's I really don't think I can wear this, it's tiny on my 7" wrist...
> 
> View attachment 15382991
> 
> 
> Ah well. Not a watch i can go to the store and try unfortunately. See how I feel tomorrow but I really can't see me getting on with this, regardless of how pretty it is :-(


Nice looking watch, and it doesn't look small to me. I think it looks good on your wrist. Perhaps you're just used to giant G-shocks, and your perspective is skewed?
Orrrr.... you could donate to the cause... my cause! I'll wear it! 😊


----------



## Woodpuppy

Looks fine to me. I bet it feels light!


----------



## CC

Been wearing a PRX-8000 today so it's going to feel small, LOL!

Too small for my liking I'm afraid, expensive mistake maybe...


----------



## Zeroed4x

Very Classy ! 
Keep us up to date on how it works out.



CC said:


> View attachment 15382989
> 
> 
> View attachment 15382990
> 
> 
> View attachment 15382991
> 
> 
> Ah well. Not a watch i can go to the store and try unfortunately. See how I feel tomorrow but I really can't see me getting on with this, regardless of how pretty it is :-(


----------



## Prdrers

CC said:


> Been wearing a PRX-8000 today so it's going to feel small, LOL!
> 
> Too small for my liking I'm afraid, expensive mistake maybe...


It looks perfect to me for the type of watch it is. I think a more casual (dare I say somewhat dressy?) watch should be on the smaller side. But if you're not happy, that's what matters.

I understand, as I'm the opposite. I wore my AW3 for roughly a year, and now I'm back (mostly) into G's. However, after wearing the AW, I now find anything bigger than a square feels ginormous! We just get used to something I guess...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aj11fan

Just got this in today: brand new Stüssy collab DW-5600. Immediately put it on a brand new combi v1. I have a v2 combi en route which I might swap out. I was having some trouble inserting the spring bar in the holes and managed to chip it on both sides Really loving this look though.


----------



## Prdrers

aj11fan said:


> Just got this in today: brand new Stüssy collab DW-5600. Immediately put it on a brand new combi v1. I have a v2 combi en route which I might swap out. I was having some trouble inserting the spring bar in the holes and managed to chip it on both sides Really loving this look though.
> View attachment 15383100
> 
> View attachment 15383101
> View attachment 15383103
> 
> View attachment 15383106


Looks sharp! That's one of the cleanest and best looking collabs they've done imo... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aj11fan

Prdrers said:


> Looks sharp! That's one of the cleanest and best looking collabs they've done imo...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the compliment! I agree the design is subtle and not too loud. The simpler the design the better for me.


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Not a G but super shiny.
> 
> Been wanting to tip my toe in the Oceanus pool for a while.
> £ is the strongest it's been against the $ since Covid hit so I hit the button.
> 
> Firstly huge props to Ippo Japan & DHL. Posted from Japan on Monday and in my hand Wednesy albeit with a rather large V.A.T bill.
> 
> This thing is super light and SMALL.
> I'm pretty gutted as now being used to G's I really don't think I can wear this, it's tiny on my 7" wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. Not a watch i can go to the store and try unfortunately. See how I feel tomorrow but I really can't see me getting on with this, regardless of how pretty it is :-(


Damn, CC, you flip faster than my local burger shop pre-pandemic! 

Just bustin' your balls man. Watch looks good on you. You should pick up an OCW-G2000 to sit pretty next to your MRG-G2000. They be tight.


----------



## Dav25

aj11fan said:


> Just got this in today: brand new Stüssy collab DW-5600. Immediately put it on a brand new combi v1. I have a v2 combi en route which I might swap out. I was having some trouble inserting the spring bar in the holes and managed to chip it on both sides Really loving this look though.
> View attachment 15383100
> 
> View attachment 15383101
> View attachment 15383103
> 
> View attachment 15383106


Awesome set up!! I chipped both sides also installing v1 on my 5610. I read somewhere here I believe a long time ago about different spring bars that are just 1mm smaller or something that will allow them to compress that little bit needed. It was a pain to install and i was pissed. Busted up 2 tips on a cheap tool. I remember after that i ordered a Bergeron tool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript

My Last purchase is a *Casio G-Shock Vintage*


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> Damn, CC, you flip faster than my local burger shop pre-pandemic!
> 
> Just bustin' your balls man. Watch looks good on you. You should pick up an OCW-G2000 to sit pretty next to your MRG-G2000. They be tight.


You know me, I love flipping but this was meant to be a keeper.
I'll lose money on this if it goes.


----------



## Dxnnis

Give it a week, it looks ok to me and not small at all.


----------



## Chempop

$65 I couldn't resist... I was weak... it's sparkly! 🤩










[edit]
Some thoughts on this module

Pros:

3 or 5 second EL backlight!
2 stopwatches (one seems to have a 5sec count down)!
CDT mode shows home time.
CDT has auto repeat.
CDT has optional chime signal (1min, 30sec, each final second 10-0).
EL flash signal
1 world time
Cons:

Home time viewable in stopwatch mode *until *you start it.
CDT not adjustible by seconds.
Overall verdict -- better module than I expected!


----------



## Maddog1970

Added a gravitymaster to my expanding analog G collection.......very impressed with (lack of) weight, the quality materials and just the overall fit and finish......

....as is my modus operandi, I buy in groups of 2 and have another in bound!


----------



## dgaddis

CC said:


> Not a G but super shiny.
> 
> Been wanting to tip my toe in the Oceanus pool for a while.
> £ is the strongest it's been against the $ since Covid hit so I hit the button.
> 
> Firstly huge props to Ippo Japan & DHL. Posted from Japan on Monday and in my hand Wednesy albeit with a rather large V.A.T bill.
> 
> This thing is super light and SMALL.
> I'm pretty gutted as now being used to G's I really don't think I can wear this, it's tiny on my 7" wrist...
> 
> Ah well. Not a watch i can go to the store and try unfortunately. See how I feel tomorrow but I really can't see me getting on with this, regardless of how pretty it is :-(


Sounds to me like you've been wearing watches that are too big haha, that watch is 100% not too small! Wear it for a week and see how you feel, I bet you'll come around. Or keep it for a dressy piece. Or try the T200, which is a bit bigger.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Hello and good day to all,
This post only answers to the first part of the title for this thread: What's your latest purchase? Regarding the rest, it isn't new and certainly it isn't shiny.
Copy-paste from my post in today's wruw 👉🏻👇🏻
"This Parra is my first preowned G-Shock, it's in good condition but it's hard to hide the marks of use in that pastel blue. Important thing is I like it, it was a bargain and it can be my new weird, not very masculine (I don't care) but fun colorful beater".
























Tschüss.


----------



## Chempop

@Daddy Pig Congrats, the Parra(keet) is sweeeet! Your pics also answer my question I made in the custom square thread about the tone of the blue bezel, that is a light shade of indeed.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Chempop said:


> @Daddy Pig Congrats, the Parra(keet) is sweeeet! Your pics also answer my question I made in the custom square thread about the tone of the blue bezel, that is a light shade of indeed.


Thanks for your good words @Chempop ✌🏻
And I'll be glad to take more pics in natural light if you want to make sure the color is indeed what you're looking or not looking for.


----------



## vysulo

CC said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


A Rangeman is what I've always wanted...
That looks so clean and tactical, plus it has so many features too


----------



## vysulo

Just ordered the DW5600BB-1 from Amazon, it’s coming in a few days... Maybe I’ll attach a photo when it arrives though


----------



## Danny T

Incoming


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Just got this an hour ago. Wanted one for a long time and was set on the gw solar, but really I wanted a legible beater for work and also a watch I could wear at the gym with the time and stopwatch displayed simultaneously (that's a must for me).
That meant regretfully ruling out the solar version.
Anyway, it's all set up and ready to work up a sweat now.


----------



## andyahs

Just picked up


----------



## WWhite

Just picked up too.










GBX-100 dust edition.


----------



## aj11fan

Just picked up these 2 in brand new condition for a great deal.










Love this stüssy collab and was fortunate to find the white one also. Here are both colors paired up together. Black version on the combi:


----------



## Danny T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germanos30




----------



## Dxnnis

Awesome mint looking Antman @germanos30


----------



## Rocat

germanos30 said:


>


That Antman looks very nice and looks brand new. A great find.


----------



## babyivan

Just arrived, DW6900LU-8 









Pleasantly surprised that it has a dual layer strap. I should have known, as it's part of a series (LU 1,3 & 8). You can't see it in the pictures online. 
Quite subtle, which I can appreciate.

















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan

Danny T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EXCELLENT! And it looks quite a bit better on the resin than the optional nylon, imho


germanos30 said:


>


Stellar Antman, CONGRATS!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice 6900 @babyivan , enjoy


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> Just arrived, DW6900LU-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleasantly surprised that it has a dual layer strap. I should have known, as it's part of a series (LU 1,3 & 8). You can't see it in the pictures online.
> Quite subtle, which I can appreciate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Congrats @babyivan!! wear it in good health, Sir!!!  ???


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Nice 6900 @babyivan , enjoy





JustAbe said:


> Congrats @babyivan!! wear it in good health, Sir!!!


Thanks fellas!!!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Racer88

Arrived today.


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice [email protected]


----------



## babyivan

Racer88 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 15397803


Wow, that is a CRISP display! Very nice. CONGRATS

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kubr1ck

Racer88 said:


> Arrived today.


Great looking watch, and I love the titanium bits. Real bang for your buck on this classic.


----------



## Kurt Behm

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Danny T

3 amigos finally arrived


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Danny T said:


> 3 amigos finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CONGRATS on those sweet Gees! I have the grey 5610 (my avatar )
Love the beige/camo 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Chempop

Kurt Behm said:


> View attachment 15398203
> 
> 
> View attachment 15398204
> 
> 
> View attachment 15398205


Very nice Honda gravitymaster. Is that your first GWR-B1000? I'm thinking about getting one but I don't know if it'll be enormous on 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Vost

Picked up this MRG-121T-1A ...
(nice condition, like new)


----------



## babyivan

Vost said:


> Picked up this MRG-121T-1A ...
> (nice condition, like new)
> View attachment 15398632


AWESOME! Congrats! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## RussMurray

Well, it ain't shiny but it's new...less than 24hrs old in fact


----------



## babyivan

RussMurray said:


> Well, it ain't shiny but it's new...less than 24hrs old in fact
> 
> View attachment 15398798


Very nice. It's incredible that those are so hard to get these days. Glad to see you got your hands on one. CONGRATS

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## RussMurray

babyivan said:


> Very nice. It's incredible that those are so hard to get these days. Glad to see you got your hands on one. CONGRATS
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Thanks. I reckon they've been selling like hotcakes. In talking to the AD, he said we was about to re-order 1000pcs and while his regional Casio rep said that shouldn't be a problem, the AF had some misgivings and updated his web-site accordingly, which by the way makes no reference to the GA 2100 at all. His regional rep did follow up advising there would be delays after all. I just happened to luck out as there was one chap ahead of me who just purchased one.


----------



## alinla

Maddog1970 said:


> Added a gravitymaster to my expanding analog G collection.......very impressed with (lack of) weight, the quality materials and just the overall fit and finish......
> 
> ....as is my modus operandi, I buy in groups of 2 and have another in bound!
> 
> View attachment 15384123
> View attachment 15384124


That watch looks great. Normally I don't like the larger models but really like this one.

Can you share why you buy 2 copies of each?


----------



## alinla

andyahs said:


> Just picked up
> 
> View attachment 15393776


Really digging that blue. Good choice.


----------



## jkpa

Finally got a GW-5000 on the way. (not my pic).


----------



## alinla

My first G-Shock!
Very glad I went with the resin strap as my chicken-leg sized wrists are way too small for the bracelet. That's a pity since I really love the look of the Full Metal Squares.


----------



## Maddog1970

alinla said:


> That watch looks great. Normally I don't like the larger models but really like this one.
> 
> Can you share why you buy 2 copies of each?


hmmmmmm, just a "me" thing, I seldom buy just one of something I really like.......the other one (or maybe 2?) are different colour ways


----------



## kubr1ck

germanos30 said:


>


Great pick up, one of my favorites. Be sure to activate the built-in "wife alert" system. It sounds a chime when your wife is about to ask you "is that a new watch?"


----------



## Milamax




----------



## spicynoodle

I just picked up my second G-Shock, a GAS100BMC-1A. I love my Rangeman 9400, but I wanted a blacked-out ana-digi -- and the Neo Tokyo line couldn't be more suited to my tastes.


----------



## Racer88

Dadpool said:


> I just picked up my second G-Shock, a GAS100BMC-1A. I love my Rangeman 9400, but I wanted a blacked-out ana-digi -- and the Neo Tokyo line couldn't be more suited to my tastes.


Never heard of that line. Got a model #? Curious.


----------



## spicynoodle

Racer88 said:


> Never heard of that line. Got a model #? Curious.


Beyond GAS100BMC-1A, I don't know what else would constitute the model number. Is there somewhere else I can look on the watch/packaging to provide a different number?

The Neo Tokyo line came out in 2019 in 3-4 models, all with updated colors representing the neon lights of Tokyo at night. I like how they combine the stealthy blackout look with pops of color.


----------



## kubr1ck

Dadpool said:


> Beyond GAS100BMC-1A, I don't know what else would constitute the model number. Is there somewhere else I can look on the watch/packaging to provide a different number?
> 
> The Neo Tokyo line came out in 2019 in 3-4 models, all with updated colors representing the neon lights of Tokyo at night. I like how they combine the stealthy blackout look with pops of color.


The model number you gave is all we need. Looks good, congrats!


----------



## Rocat

Decided to take the plunge again with the Citizen Eco-Zilla. Don't worry I have adapters inbound as well.

My Eco-Zilla from a while back.


----------



## Maddog1970

Postman delivered the 1st of 4 I have incoming, with another tomorrow and only estimates for the eta on the other 2.....

my first MT-G, and as close as I am likely to get to any actual Tai Chi.....

love the rose gold accents, and subtle (for a G-SHOCK) stealth look.......Bluetooth makes for an easy setup, and that rubber strap is sweet!


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> Postman delivered the 1st of 4 I have incoming, with another tomorrow and only estimates for the eta on the other 2.....
> 
> my first MT-G, and as close as I am likely to get to any actual Tai Chi.....
> 
> love the rose gold accents, and subtle (for a G-SHOCK) stealth look.......Bluetooth makes for an easy setup, and that rubber strap is sweet!


That is a good looking Metal Twisted-G. And you are an unstoppable force of G-devouring nature!


----------



## Maddog1970

kubr1ck said:


> That is a good looking Metal Twisted-G. And you are an unstoppable force of G-devouring nature!


have really cleaned out a lot or unworn pieces, plus several more still to go, and am snagging what floats my boat right now!.....which seems to be Casio!


----------



## babyivan

Dadpool said:


> I just picked up my second G-Shock, a GAS100BMC-1A. I love my Rangeman 9400, but I wanted a blacked-out ana-digi -- and the Neo Tokyo line couldn't be more suited to my tastes.


Awesome G-Shock. CONGRATS!
I saw one of these on Reddit just the other day. I love the neo series. 
I am planning to buy the 6900:









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## spicynoodle

babyivan said:


> Awesome G-Shock. CONGRATS!
> I saw one of these on Reddit just the other day. I love the neo series.
> I am planning to buy the 6900:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


I like that one as well! Looks like it could be part of the instrument panel on Kaneda's bike in _Akira_.


----------



## Kurt Behm

Yes, and it wears small. I have a 7'' wrist.


----------



## kubr1ck

Vost said:


> Picked up this MRG-121T-1A ...
> (nice condition, like new)


Beautiful. Great pick up.


----------



## RaiSensei

Picked this up on Friday, already have the gold one , the black one is next on the list


----------



## Maddog1970

New gravitymaster has landed (pun intended)......


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> New gravitymaster has landed (pun intended)......
> 
> View attachment 15404409
> View attachment 15404410
> View attachment 15404411


That's a great colourway you got there Maddog


----------



## Racer88

This arrived today. And, it's actually VERY SHINY! 😊


----------



## kubr1ck

Racer88 said:


> This arrived today. And, it's actually VERY SHINY! 😊


You're on a roll, Racer. This is a special one for sure. One of my favorite resin squares.


----------



## Mr Auto

kubr1ck said:


> You're on a roll, Racer. This is a special one for sure. One of my favorite resin squares.


Mine too

Enjoy it Racer 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Maddog1970 said:


> New gravitymaster has landed (pun intended)......


Please tell me you got the jet to go with it?


----------



## Maddog1970

FROG said:


> Please tell me you got the jet to go with it?


sadly no, no jet here......like to have my feet on the ground!


----------



## germanos30

No. 501 Bape & Stussy


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Just picked up a v1 Combi for £9, haven't decided which watch to put it on as the 3 that are still on Casio bands are already V2 Combis, but the opportunity to grab a genuine Combi for cheap was too good to pass up


----------



## lessismore8

Racer88 said:


> This arrived today. And, it's actually VERY SHINY!
> 
> View attachment 15404709
> 
> 
> View attachment 15404710
> 
> 
> View attachment 15404711
> 
> 
> View attachment 15404712
> 
> 
> View attachment 15404713


Beautiful, but so hard to source from anywhere else than Japan... :/

Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

lessismore8 said:


> Beautiful, but so hard to source from anywhere else than Japan... :/
> 
> Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


Yep.. came from Japan.


----------



## kubr1ck

lessismore8 said:


> Beautiful, but so hard to source from anywhere else than Japan... :/
> 
> Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


That's because it's a JDM model. I have a feeling that these are going to be in short supply going forward, and prices are going up, which is why I picked one up recently as well.


----------



## batosai117

Whoo hoo! The all black 9400 Rangeman came in today. I found a decent deal on it so I picked it up. I wanted the carbon fiber band version but it still looks great.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lildrgn

It's been sunny all week so it figured that on the day I get a new solar watch, we'd have cloudy skies. It made its way across the country in a box and now has to refuel.


----------



## aj11fan

Got this beauty in yesterday. Took it apart and gave it a good, deep cleaning. In the process of getting it from M to H but with all the fires around us it's making it impossible for direct sunlight charging. Patiently awaiting for a bullbar to arrive for it.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Hello all, 
Arrived yesterday's afternoon, old but new, DW6900CC-2. Truth is I've always wanted the MM2 aka Smurf, but the ones I founded in the past were either to expensive or used in not such a good condition.
Founded this Crazy Color Blue and though it isn't the blue I was looking for, it came to complete the CC family next to 3 and 6 which is cool and now at least I have one complete family.
Helping me unboxing so I could take the pictures, Bernard Blue the Cubebot.















































Two thumbs up indeed, Bernard 👍🏻👍🏻.
































Well deserved break for Bernard after a great deal of effort helping me. Couldn't have done it without you, my blue friend.








Tschüss.


----------



## Dxnnis

Loved the unboxing @Daddy Pig nicely done


----------



## Daddy Pig

Dxnnis said:


> Loved the unboxing @Daddy Pig nicely done


Thank you for the nice comment, I'm glad you liked it @Dxnnis ✌🏻


----------



## Dxnnis

Thought it was pretty cool to have the unboxing done in such a fun way, nice work @Daddy Pig


----------



## Daddy Pig

Dxnnis said:


> Thought it was pretty cool to have the unboxing done in such a fun way, nice work @Daddy Pig


----------



## Hall0346

My new G-5600E. Couldn't be any happier with the purchase!


----------



## lildrgn

Not so shiny, not so new, don't even know if it works, but it was 15 minutes to go on the auction with no bids. I thought, "why not?"









I'm most interested in the negative red display (it's a DW-5600MS with the 1545 module). I know how the negative displays can be, but I can live with the difficulty reading it. I also liked the black buttons and smooth strap. I'll have to get a battery for it, of course...

It looks like it will need a THOROUGH cleaning, but it'll give me a chance to dink around with a watch for not a lot of $$.


----------



## CC

'I will never buy another Neg display'...
Yeah, w/e.

Spotted while browsing eBay and made me think my watch box looked a bit bland. Threw a £150 offer in and got accepted.

Cleaned previous owners DNA off...










GW-9400SRJ...


----------



## lildrgn

CC said:


> 'I will never buy another Neg display'...
> Yeah, w/e.
> 
> Spotted while browsing eBay and made me think my watch box looked a bit bland. Threw a £150 offer in and got accepted.
> 
> Cleaned previous owners DNA off...
> 
> View attachment 15412557
> 
> 
> GW-9400SRJ...
> 
> View attachment 15412558


What did the before look like? That watch is pristine!


----------



## CC

lildrgn said:


> What did the before look like? That watch is pristine!


Not bad just a bit grubby in the crevasses. Need to removed all the sweat & skin residue.

New £9 bezel on the way to finish it off nicely. Won't be getting a strap @ £90. Pity Casio don't just sell replacement strapkeepers :-(


----------



## Vost

Yeah...started a new job today - and ordered a new watch.

(*CITIZEN Promaster BN0200-81E)...Titanium. 200m - EcoDrive - Diver. (115g)








*


----------



## lildrgn

Doing more research about my incoming, dirty DW-5600MS and learning that it comes from a line unofficially called Men In Rusty Black (old news to most of you) Of course that means now I must get them all.

Saw some reasonably priced 6900s, but I must resist for now. I have two Timex MK1's coming in today.

However, stay tuned...


----------



## Rocat

Vost said:


> Yeah...started a new job today - and ordered a new watch.
> 
> (*CITIZEN Promaster BN0200-81E)...Titanium. 200m - EcoDrive - Diver. (115g)
> 
> View attachment 15414180
> *


Congratulations on the new job.
Starting a new job sounds like an excellent reason to buy a new watch.


----------



## JohnM67

I liked the G6900 so much that I had to get the solar version.
I think I prefer the GW as it's noticeably slimmer, and I really missed not having the auto backlight.


----------



## JaredNish

Not here yet but just sent a second email after 6 days without being shipped and I just got notified it is on its way with tracking. I understand COVID and Japanese shipping but always wonder what the hold up to ship is other than maybe waiting to have multiple items to ship before a trip to the mailbox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Love the green accent round the bezel


----------



## kubr1ck

JaredNish said:


> Not here yet but just sent a second email after 6 days without being shipped and I just got notified it is on its way with tracking. I understand COVID and Japanese shipping but always wonder what the hold up to ship is other than maybe waiting to have multiple items to ship before a trip to the mailbox.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I know you're a square guy so fair warning that this watch is gonna feel HUGE in comparison, lol. It's a beastly beauty though.


----------



## JaredNish

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats! I know you're a square guy so fair warning that this watch is gonna feel HUGE in comparison, lol. It's a beastly beauty though.


Actually I'm a newer square guy. Actually owned more than a few biggies. Especially when it was new and in fashion. I don't mind a big watch just has to have more going on than the Rome and date. You know, big for a reason.  thanks for the warning. I had then sold a GPW1000 for that reason. Speaking of which, wasn't it you that has more than a few and you said you liked the GPS functionality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

JaredNish said:


> Actually I'm a newer square guy. Actually owned more than a few biggies. Especially when it was new and in fashion. I don't mind a big watch just has to have more going on than the Rome and date. You know, big for a reason.  thanks for the warning. I had then sold a GPW1000 for that reason. Speaking of which, wasn't it you that has more than a few and you said you liked the GPS functionality?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah the GPW-1000 is one of my favorite Master of Gs. I tried the 2000 and it just felt a bit cheap in comparison. I also prefer the dial layout and like that it says "Global Positioning System" on the dial like the MRG-G1000.


----------



## JaredNish

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah the GPW-1000 is one of my favorite Master of Gs. I tried the 2000 and it just felt a bit cheap in comparison. I also prefer the dial layout and like that it says "Global Positioning System" on the dial like the MRG-G1000.


I agree on all counts. A great looking watch and amazing build quality. If it was smaller that would work for me with my baby wrists. The 2000 looks more "aircrafty" to me in some ways, but the "glowy" white green markers look cheap to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aj11fan

Just when I thought I could manage my growing G-Shock addiction I relapsed lol. This just came in today along with the bullbars. Got it for a great deal, basically brand new. I'm guessing it was rarely worn because the battery was shot upon arrival. New battery, deep cleaning and it's ready to go!


----------



## kubr1ck

aj11fan said:


> Just when I thought I could manage my growing G-Shock addiction I relapsed lol. This just came in today along with the bullbars. Got it for a great deal, basically brand new. I'm guessing it was rarely worn because the battery was shot upon arrival. New battery, deep cleaning and it's ready to go!


Nice. The 30th anniv. Resist Black series is one of my favorite colorways. I own the 5030C and 5530C from that set. Awesome watches. Congrats!


----------



## Vost

Yes,...really awesome full-titanium watch..Woww...
And - typical Citizen - soo much quality, but not overpriced..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do we have to pay 2000 - 3000 $ for a good Diver?.... Answer :
*CITIZEN Eco-Drive *
I recommend it..


----------



## aj11fan

kubr1ck said:


> Nice. The 30th anniv. Resist Black series is one of my favorite colorways. I own the 5030C and 5530C from that set. Awesome watches. Congrats!


Thanks! I guess it was just by chance I came across it and for the price I was offered I couldn't say no.


----------



## Racer88

Arrived today. I've seen over and over that any respectable G collection MUST have a 6900. So, I finally got one. I wanted TS / MB6, and these weren't available for a while.


----------



## batosai117

I got my new Protrek 6600 in today and it's awesome! Easy to read, comfortable, and the lume looks great.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chempop

GSL5600KL-1 Glam Square, not for the faint of heart 🤩
Even though it was 'new' the resin is still drying because it needed a serious bubblebath and scrubdown.


----------



## Canipa

Finally, my first square!


----------



## Canipa

I'm in love with my first square, super lightweight, super comfortable combi bracelet... Great EDC watch!


----------



## spicynoodle

Canipa said:


> Finally, my first square!
> 
> View attachment 15420117


That's a sharp square! Welcome to WUS.


----------



## Chempop

Canipa said:


> I'm in love with my first square, super lightweight, super comfortable combi bracelet... Great EDC watch!


----------



## sticky

My all new analogue Frog.


----------



## JaredNish

sticky said:


> My all new analogue Frog.
> 
> View attachment 15421208


It's that a stock colorway? That's the one I'd go for. Until they come with a teal version that is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky

JaredNish said:


> It's that a stock colorway? That's the one I'd go for. Until they come with a teal version that is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is. Not like me to pass blue up but I did this time.


----------



## kritameth

sticky said:


> My all new analogue Frog.
> 
> View attachment 15421208


The analog Frogs are really starting to grow on me, and this one's a stunner! I'm thankful my wrist isn't big enough to pull it off, otherwise surely there'll be more money gone. 😅 My little Froggy says hi!


----------



## sticky

kritameth said:


> The analog Frogs are really starting to grow on me, and this one's a stunner! I'm thankful my wrist isn't big enough to pull it off, otherwise surely there'll be more money gone. 😅 My little Froggy says hi!


I posted some wrist shots on he yesterday and as you can see I never let a little wrist and a large Frog hold me back.


----------



## Z'ha'dum

I'm always looking for my next G


----------



## batosai117

The ana-digi bug got me recently so I started window shopping. I found a great deal on the Mudmaster GWG1000 1A3. I've always wanted this color variation but always played it safe and got all black G Shocks. I can now say that it looks a lot better in person. I feel a little guilty because I just got a Protrek 6600 a few days ago and this booted it right off of my wrist. With the same functions I dont think I'll be wearing the Protrek anytime soon. 
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs

Not shinny not new but in very good condition for the age, another dw-6620 with the scorpion back light, ate least I can keep original bezel and strap they look great, only in need of good clean!
Second one I think its really rare dw-6900 Isuzu dmax, with dmax back light, ate least said it was only for dmax owners after they purchase the truck


----------



## sosa_dos

Mudmaster









Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

I'm glad to see new purchases of Mudmaster GWG 1000 picking up again. For a while I thought interest was falling off gradually.

It is such an awesome watch!

People sometimes complain about it's size, but I found that I was able to get used to it within 2 or 3 few weeks and from there on, it felt completely natural.


----------



## Rammus

Arrived today from Japan


----------



## vettehigh

Rammus said:


> Arrived today from Japan
> View attachment 15425485
> View attachment 15425486


Old school


----------



## koolpep

Been a crazy two weeks


----------



## fegan

My latest G is a DW-6900...









I have my eye on a GW-9400 next!


----------



## duke4c2

It will rain today... last of the master of G...


----------



## lessismore8

in love with that N.O.S. DW-6900G, module 1289









Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## duke4c2




----------



## Maddog1970

Very, very happy with my NOS GW6900A-7.....born March 2012, and super clean.....appears to never have been MB6 sync'd.....love it!


----------



## Rob22

New to me GA 110


----------



## entropy96

Maddog1970 said:


> Very, very happy with my NOS GW6900A-7.....born March 2012, and super clean.....appears to never have been MB6 sync'd.....love it!


Wish Casio made more GW-6900 models. The GW doesn't have the same variety of colorways as the non-solar DW-6900.


----------



## babyivan

This arrived today.

I think probably the best looking display out of all the Squares. So crisp. I got another one in black on the way.
















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30

My DW-291H-1AV arrived today. It cost me only about $6 total after the $25 eBay coupon. It looks a better in person than I was expecting. The size is a bit smaller than I was expecting, but it's a nice size for me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very nice Congrats @babyivan and @GaryK30

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

Since it seems this thread isn't limited to G-Shocks... I'll cross-post these new arrivals I received on Thursday...

This gem is quite stunning, especially for the price.









This is a mixed bag... love / hate. Will be writing a review.


----------



## kubr1ck

GaryK30 said:


> My DW-291H-1AV arrived today. It cost me only about $6 total after the $25 eBay coupon. It looks a better in person than I was expecting. The size is a bit smaller than I was expecting, but it's a nice size for me.


This is a good looking watch. Love the design of the pusher guards. Gives off a retro sci-fi vibe. Congrats, Gary!


----------



## lessismore8

First day with my NOS Code Name... 









Enviado desde mi ELE-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jump

Wow my first G Shock Mudmaster GG B100 1a3. Love this watch


----------



## CC

Brand new, very shiny...




























More pictures here if interested...








“Rui Hachimura” Signature Model GSTB100RH


35th gold tornado vibes https://world.g-shock.com/asia-mea/en/rui/gst-b100rh-1a/




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jump

[QUOTE = "CC, message: 52349051, membre: 1110370"]
Tout neuf, très brillant ...

View attachment 15439418


View attachment 15439416


View attachment 15439417


Plus de photos ici si vous êtes intéressé ...
[URL unfurl = "true"] "Rui Hachimura" Signature Model GSTB100RH [/ URL]
[/CITATION]

Mon préféré ?









G-SHOCK MTGB1000XBD-1 MT-G Men's Watch


OVERVIEW The MTG-B1000XBD and B1000XB are based on the MTG-B1000, which has a mid-sized case for enhanced wearability while delivering advanced functionality, including smartphone connectivity and solar-powered radio control. The new models feature a bezel made from carbon fiber, considered the...




gshock.ca


----------



## babyivan

Scored 3 tonight. 2 GLX5600 and a DW6900SB-9 with the 1289 module.

Found these locally... paid $140 for all three. 









































_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GrouchoM

sosa_dos said:


> Mudmaster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


What strap is that...Erika's Original?


----------



## dgaddis

I have two non-Casios coming in this week, one of which arrived yesterday. Full write up on it over on the Citizen subforum here :: Dressy watch - NB1041-84E

It's a beautiful watch, but the case finishing isn't quite on par with my Oceanus T200.


----------



## sosa_dos

GrouchoM said:


> What strap is that...Erika's Original?


Yes, with a JaysandKays adapter. It sits a bit high due to the adapters but I don't mind it at all since it's very comfortable and it's not like it isn't big anyways.


----------



## ricardomfs

Neve thought I ever owned something like this, but that day finally arrived.
Impressively detailed piece, just stunning


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> Scored 3 tonight. 2 GLX5600 and a DW6900SB-9 with the 1289 module.
> 
> Found these locally... paid $140 for all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


All beauties, congrats @babyivan!!! 🤩😎😍 My fave is the green, what is yours?!! Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! 👍😷


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> All beauties, congrats @babyivan!!!  My fave is the green, what is yours?!! Stay safe and healthy, Sir!!


Thanks! @JustAbe 
The red, without a doubt is my fave

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Time4Playnow

My new Frog arrived today - GWF-A1000-1A2. 

Initial impressions - one of the best looking Gs I have. It's a looker!!! Better fitting than either the GWF-1000 or the GWF-D1000. (though it seems, Casio still managed to make a strap where I might often be "between holes")

The case height seems to be less than what the specs indicated. (more on that later too) It's not bad at all. In fact, the GWG-1000 might be very slightly taller...

The Bluetooth connection seems to work slightly differently on this watch than on other Gs. More on that in the coming days. You can get an idea of the lume color from my awful lume pic, below. (hands are bright blue) It looks cool, but on a dive watch, not sure why Casio didn't choose to go with insanely bright lume on all the markers, as they did on the Manaslu Protrek. But since I won't be diving with it, not a major issue.

Very glad it does NOT have a metal strap keeper! 





































Slightly better lume pic here:










And just for comparison's sake, here's the Protrek Manaslu:


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> My new Frog arrived today - GWF-A1000-1A2.
> 
> Initial impressions - one of the best looking Gs I have. It's a looker!!! Better fitting than either the GWF-1000 or the GWF-D1000. (though it seems, Casio still managed to make a strap where I might often be "between holes")
> 
> The case height seems to be less than what the specs indicated. (more on that later too) It's not bad at all. In fact, the GWG-1000 might be very slightly taller...
> 
> The Bluetooth connection seems to work slightly differently on this watch than on other Gs. More on that in the coming days. You can get an idea of the lume color from my awful lume pic, below. (hands are bright blue) It looks cool, but on a dive watch, not sure why Casio didn't choose to go with insanely bright lume on all the markers, as they did on the Manaslu Protrek. But since I won't be diving with it, not a major issue.
> 
> Very glad it does NOT have a metal strap keeper!


Looks pretty much perfect on your wrist. Reminds me of all those blue GWF-D1000s you kept buying and selling.  Congrats, man!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great to have you on board T4P aka @Time4Playnow It's about time Enjoy the beauty and thanks for the great shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Not to steal the froggy spotlight from @Time4Playnow 
....here's my latest arrival and 1st frog









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> My new Frog arrived today - GWF-A1000-1A2.
> 
> Initial impressions - one of the best looking Gs I have. It's a looker!!! Better fitting than either the GWF-1000 or the GWF-D1000. (though it seems, Casio still managed to make a strap where I might often be "between holes")
> 
> The case height seems to be less than what the specs indicated. (more on that later too) It's not bad at all. In fact, the GWG-1000 might be very slightly taller...
> 
> The Bluetooth connection seems to work slightly differently on this watch than on other Gs. More on that in the coming days. You can get an idea of the lume color from my awful lume pic, below. (hands are bright blue) It looks cool, but on a dive watch, not sure why Casio didn't choose to go with insanely bright lume on all the markers, as they did on the Manaslu Protrek. But since I won't be diving with it, not a major issue.
> 
> Very glad it does NOT have a metal strap keeper!
> 
> View attachment 15441498
> 
> 
> View attachment 15441500
> 
> 
> View attachment 15441502
> 
> 
> View attachment 15441503
> 
> 
> Slightly better lume pic here:
> 
> View attachment 15441577
> 
> 
> And just for comparison's sake, here's the Protrek Manaslu:
> 
> View attachment 15441578


I've gotta say... that's the first Frogman that I've seen that I've liked! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Not to steal the froggy spotlight from @Time4Playnow
> ....here's my latest arrival and 1st frog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Steal the spotlight? ? Nah, there's plenty of room for all Frog lovers. That's your first Frog? Congrats!! Very nice. I like what I call its 'green metallic' LCD screen. Very cool look. Enjoy!! ???


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Looks pretty much perfect on your wrist. Reminds me of all those blue GWF-D1000s you kept buying and selling.  Congrats, man!


LOL You're right, Kubr1ck!! Actually, the navy/yellow band GWF-D1000 that I once owned played a large part in me getting THIS new Frog. I remembered its great looks with that Navy band, and this one is very similar in that regard. (Minus the bright yellow underside on the band) That memory was enough for me to pull the trigger on this one vs. the other GWF-A1000 versions. 😉

Thanks!


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> Steal the spotlight?  Nah, there's plenty of room for all Frog lovers. That's your first Frog? Congrats!! Very nice. I like what I call its 'green metallic' LCD screen. Very cool look. Enjoy!!


Thanks! Yup, my first frog and I'm afraid it won't be my last 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## dgaddis

Another not-a-G. My watchbox is now complete. Well, it's full at least haha. But I don't plan on buying anything else for a while. Titanium Zelos Swordfish, 'frost' version with the full lume dial. Number 110 out of 250.


----------



## pellidon

The red one is the new kid. The desert sand is the oldest and the stealth is the dreaded middle child.


----------



## CC

Only had a few minutes to check it out before work.

Watch seems to fit the wrist much better than other Frogs but the strap is still a bit funky, long and stiff.
Like the strapkeeper as that won't suffer like the metal ones inevitably do.
Looks really nice but need more time to try everything out.

Glad i waited for a deal. At £535 I think it's a good buy. £700 is pushing it.


----------



## Dxnnis

Nice one @CC enjoy


----------



## koolpep

Square mania....


----------



## FarmeR57

Arrived yesterday  PRW-7000-1AJF









Tried some other ProTreks but none have stayed around. This may change that...









Then this morning a call from local AD saying my GBX-100 was in \,,/


----------



## Vost

Hi..
Waiting for the Orient Triton, in black..
..To have a full "C.O.S.C." ( = Casio. Orient. Seiko. Citizen) ?

have a nice one, mates...


----------



## babyivan

35th Anniversary tote bag.
Found it on poshmark for $4 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> 35th Anniversary tote bag.
> Found it on poshmark for $4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cool


----------



## kritameth




----------



## Georgewg

All these GA700's and GA710's have been my latest purchase. I have a few more GA700's with different color dials and bezels incoming in the next few days. Total of 18 to be exact which include a few duplicates of the same model on 3 of the models in order to have a few extra on hand as a back up just in case I break or badly damage the original first ones that I'm currently wearing.


----------



## Canipa

Georgewg said:


> All these GA700's and GA710's have been my latest purchase. I have a few more GA700's with different color dials and bezels incoming in the next few days. Total of 18 to be exact which include a few duplicates of the same model on 3 of the models in order to have a few extra on hand as a back up just in case I break or badly damage the original first ones that I'm currently wearing.
> View attachment 15469893


Wow! Congrats!!

All beauties! And I really appreciate the orange and red hands of Neo Tokyo one.
?⌚?????


----------



## Canipa

Not a G, not new for everybody, but new to me.

This baby had just arrived today!

I thought that was too bling to me, but now I'm loving it.

First pictures:


----------



## Georgewg

Canipa said:


> Wow! Congrats!!
> 
> All beauties! And I really appreciate the orange and red hands of Neo Tokyo one.
> ?⌚?????


I agree. The orange one is one of my favorites. The Neo Tokyo one is nice too with the very legible yellow and red colored hands. I also got the model with the bright red dial that's very noticeable in the sunlight.


----------



## babyivan

Georgewg said:


> All these GA700's and GA710's have been my latest purchase. I have a few more GA700's with different color dials and bezels incoming in the next few days. Total of 18 to be exact which include a few duplicates of the same model on 3 of the models in order to have a few extra on hand as a back up just in case I break or badly damage the original first ones that I'm currently wearing.
> View attachment 15469893


The GA710, they all come with metal buckles?

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## powerband

A1000RG-5VT

Steel case with bronze-tone IP coating. Looks fun.




























----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Georgewg

babyivan said:


> The GA710, they all come with metal buckles?
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Yes, some do and some don't. It depends on the model. To be honest with you, I like both the plastic buckle as well as the metal buckle. Both versions look good on the GA700 and GA710.


----------



## Georgewg

Here's the red dial and the orange dial versions of the GA700.


----------



## Georgewg




----------



## germanos30

Squares again
















Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Rob22

$17.00 from Walmart


----------



## CC

Just arrived...


----------



## Racer88

CC said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 15484018
> 
> 
> View attachment 15484019
> 
> 
> View attachment 15484020
> 
> 
> View attachment 15484021
> 
> 
> View attachment 15484022




So, are ya gonna wear it? Will it be a user?

The one you're wearing in the photo... I've got coming today. 😎 No Borneo for me.


----------



## CC

Racer88 said:


> So, are ya gonna wear it? Will it be a user?
> 
> The one you're wearing in the photo... I've got coming today. 😎 No Borneo for me.


Deffo a keeper, it's stunning.

Only had chance to open and have a quick look before work. Not keen on the transparent bumpers but understand why they were used, to see the beautiful bezel.

It's a great addition to the 🐸 family and I'm sure you will love it despite all the hate.


----------



## Racer88

CC said:


> Deffo a keeper, it's stunning.
> 
> Only had chance to open and have a quick look before work. Not keen on the transparent bumpers but understand why they were used, to see the beautiful bezel.
> 
> It's a great addition to the ? family and I'm sure you will love it despite all the hate.


That's great (that you'll wear it). Enjoy in good health!

I am very much looking forward to my ana-froggy today! Hate? There's "hate" for it? Is it by the traditional digital frog fans? Well... for me... for my tastes, it appeals more than the digital frog. And, $1k for a digital watch? Oy... that's getting up there. But, who knows... I may end up finding that one appealing (eventually), too.

I'll be writing a review of the ana-froggy after I've kicked it around some.


----------



## kritameth

She's a beauty! 🐸 Should I have gone with the blue?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

My (Not New) New G7800 coming this week


----------



## Racer88

kritameth said:


> She's a beauty! 🐸 Should I have gone with the blue?
> View attachment 15484604


Got mine today! I initially went back and forth between black vs blue. I decided on this one, as I like the yellow second hand. It came down to that! I also lie the gunmetal color of the bezel vs bright silver.


----------



## kritameth

Racer88 said:


> Got mine today! I initially went back and forth between black vs blue. I decided on this one, as I like the yellow second hand. It came down to that! I also lie the gunmetal color of the bezel vs bright silver.
> 
> View attachment 15484688


Beautiful shot @Racer88! Looks right at home on your wrist. I guess we're watch buddies now! I had the same thought, the yellow seconds hand/20-minute indices really set it off for me, but I am now fancying the more subtle accenting on the blue with the red Diver's text. I don't think I'll be able to decide until I have both hand-in-hand, so I just placed an order for the blue. 😔


----------



## Rocket1991

Full titanium screw back. 2004 or 2002 circa. Bought it sent for service now it pressure tested and fully functional.
Momenutm customer service been so far very good experience. 
Recommended!


----------



## Racer88

kritameth said:


> I guess we're watch buddies now!


You and I went down this rabbit hole about the same time. I thought I had it bad. You're worse than me! LOL!



kritameth said:


> I don't think I'll be able to decide until I have both hand-in-hand, so I just placed an order for the blue.


Yep... you've got it worse than me! I'm quite pleased with this colorway.

You getting the Borneo Toadman?


----------



## kritameth

Racer88 said:


> You and I went down this rabbit hole about the same time. I thought I had it bad. You're worse than me! LOL!
> 
> Yep... you've got it worse than me! I'm quite pleased with this colorway.
> 
> You getting the Borneo Toadman?


No better way to plunge down the rabbit hole than with great company!  Just a bad month at work, had to seek a hiding hole somewhere. ? And this colorway has really grown on me the past few hours, might actually cancel the order for the blue one. I thought about the Borneo Toad, but doubting it'd get much wrist time, I think I'll sit that one out unless a really good deal pops up. What about you?


----------



## StevieBuns

So I picked up a GA2100 with white indices just so I could get a metal mod - only to find out I couldn't get a metal mod anywhere.

So I did the only normal thing.......I bought another GA2100 with a metal mod already installed! ??‍♂

So now I have my original with the metal mod and made a Frankenstein GA2100 with the other green one...whew!


----------



## Racer88

kritameth said:


> I thought about the Borneo Toad, but doubting it'd get much wrist time, I think I'll sit that one out unless a really good deal pops up. What about you?


Naaa.... can't justify it. First, the appearance is a bit crazy. I like it. But, in reality, I'm not that "colorful" a guy in my fashion sense.... pretty plain / conservative. Secondly, it's big bucks. I think I saw one for sale for around $3k.

I'm really not into the "collectible" editions. I like users. I don't mind a splash of color... like a yellow second hand. But, the wild colorways are just not my thing. And, the collector editions are usually for holding and not wearing.


----------



## CC

Racer88 said:


> That's great (that you'll wear it). Enjoy in good health!
> 
> I am very much looking forward to my ana-froggy today! Hate? There's "hate" for it? Is it by the traditional digital frog fans? Well... for me... for my tastes, it appeals more than the digital frog. And, $1k for a digital watch? Oy... that's getting up there. But, who knows... I may end up finding that one appealing (eventually), too.
> 
> I'll be writing a review of the ana-froggy after I've kicked it around some.


Had a few D1000 but they never felt comfortable for everyday/all day use.
The A1000 is a much better fit for me personally.


----------



## Kurt Behm




----------



## Racer88

Kurt Behm said:


> View attachment 15485342


It's contagious! 😎


----------



## Akshayphal

GA2100


----------



## Dingobattler

Just pulled the trigger for a DW5600E-1V square, which is almost the direct opposite of the MTG B1000XBD I bought. The MTG is too heavy for running, so I'm going to use the square. Was going to get a king, but thought I'd get a smaller watch and see if I prefer small or big.

For those with the new anafrog, is it similar in size to a MTG or is it bigger? Also thinking of pulling the trigger on that.

What have I gotten myself into...


----------



## eaglepowers

Dingobattler said:


> Just pulled the trigger for a DW5600E-1V square, which is almost the direct opposite of the MTG B1000XBD I bought. The MTG is too heavy for running, so I'm going to use the square. Was going to get a king, but thought I'd get a smaller watch and see if I prefer small or big.
> 
> For those with the new anafrog, is it similar in size to a MTG or is it bigger? Also thinking of pulling the trigger on that.
> 
> What have I gotten myself into...


Ana frog is definitely bigger than a MTG. Taller and longer lug to lug.


----------



## tro_jan

Monochrome DW6900










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

tro_jan said:


> Monochrome DW6900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


CONGRATS! One of my favorites. Wore mine yesterday


----------



## babyivan

The jelly/white 25th 6900 arrived!

















And here she is with her brother:


----------



## aj11fan

Ga735 just arrived today. The resin on it is so powdery smooth.


----------



## babyivan

aj11fan said:


> Ga735 just arrived today. The resin on it is so powdery smooth.
> View attachment 15489082
> 
> View attachment 15489085
> 
> View attachment 15489086


FANTASTIC! Congrats on the 35th


----------



## aj11fan

babyivan said:


> FANTASTIC! Congrats on the 35th


Much thanks!


----------



## projekt-h

2nd jab at a GBX100 arrived today. At least this one did show up already used. Not sure on the black color way, yet. Immediately landed itself on a Barton silicone strap, which is comfier and a better fit for my tiny wrists but admittedly looks odd.










Update: Threw it back on the original strap. The silicone is too slim relative to the bulk of the head. I think it looks better this way.


----------



## Canipa

I've got the metal fever


----------



## franco60

Post error - sorry.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

New GWM5610 - a bargain at $77, inc. sales tax at Kohl's!









Dang, the dust sure shows easily!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker

CSG said:


> New GWM5610 - a bargain at $77, inc. sales tax at Kohl's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, the dust sure shows easily!


Just got mine from Kohl's too. It's my first G.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fegan

My most recent G-SHOCK, a GW-9400 Rangeman...


----------



## Lukas 80

Rare and vintage DW-9000 from 1999 numer 400 from 1000 like new for only 20 €


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Lukas 80 said:


> Rare and vintage DW-9000 from 1999 numer 400 from 1000 like new for only 20 €
> View attachment 15494158
> View attachment 15494159
> View attachment 15494160


Now that is cool. What a steal


----------



## Lukas 80

Yep... Men sometimes God give a gift. Women who sold me this watch say that she buy it in 2000 for her son for 18 birthday gift. But he say this is watch for women. Never use. 20 years in box wait for me. 😁 🤣. Sorry for my English. ⛄


----------



## Mr Auto

Lukas 80 said:


> Yep... Men sometimes God give a gift. Women who sold me this watch say that she buy it in 2000 for her son for 18 birthday gift. But he say this is watch for women. Never use. 20 years in box wait for me.  . Sorry for my English.


Haha  that's awesome mate.

Enjoy your gift.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Lukas 80 said:


> Yep... Men sometimes God give a gift. Women who sold me this watch say that she buy it in 2000 for her son for 18 birthday gift. But he say this is watch for women. Never use. 20 years in box wait for me. 😁 🤣. Sorry for my English. ⛄


Congratulations on the watch. A very cool purchase indeed.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Not shiny or new, but I spotted a Screwback G among a generic ebay listing, a potential bargain is on its way...










Update: the 2 wave ceptors sold for £50 so after fees and postage the 901 Screwback Goldie cost around £5


----------



## Leafman

New here, been lurking for a long time but thought maybe I should drop a post for once...

Spotted a G9300 non-atomic on a good deal a while ago and scooped it up, should be arriving at my doorstep tonight. Been rocking the GW-9400 for years but I've always liked the more reserved bezel of the 9300, just been waiting for a good price drop to pick it up.


----------



## Wolfsatz

not a G.. but still a legend... at just over $15 bucks... I could not resist

Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Rocat

Double post


----------



## Rocat

Wolfsatz said:


> not a G.. but still a legend... at just over $15 bucks... I could not resist
> 
> Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


It'll probably be $11 for a new one from Amazon sometime in the next two days.  Still, you did get a very good watch for the money.


----------



## simon_nmk




----------



## Maddog1970

Rounded out my MR-G family, with the G2000....the rubber strap on this is super soft, and once the nightmare trim down (easy, but stressful!) was completed, along with the micro adjustment, she is sized and on wrist!










.......joins my B1000 and G1000.


----------



## Mr Auto

Maddog1970 said:


> Rounded out my MR-G family, with the G2000....the rubber strap on this is super soft, and once the nightmare trim down (easy, but stressful!) was completed, along with the micro adjustment, she is sized and on wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15497918
> 
> 
> .......joins my B1000 and G1000.
> 
> View attachment 15497919


Nice trio!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat

So, not a G, and definately on the budget side of the forum, but i love it so much that i have to share it. 
Picked upa PRG-650Y yesterday for a great deal (NIB). The straps were nice, but I had a NATO i was dying to see on it. Did some modifications to the attachment lugs (_cough_ cutting _cough_), and wound with with a really great looking setup. I am in love with the "stealth" approach, and the matte metals highlighted by the few white elements (all the metal on the NATO is black too). This one is definitely a solid favorite now..


----------



## Irf

#0004 and #0010 arrived. Will take better photos when I'm not dying in bed lol.

Loving the colour scheme, the way the colours fade from the top of the case to the bottom and the translucent strap!

Not sure which one I'm keeping but I'm swaying towards #0004


----------



## harryk

Long wait...but managed to find one in decent original condition!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, not a G, and definately on the budget side of the forum, but i love it so much that i have to share it.
> Picked upa PRG-650Y yesterday for a great deal (NIB). The straps were nice, but I had a NATO i was dying to see on it. Did some modifications to the attachment lugs (_cough_ cutting _cough_), and wound with with a really great looking setup. I am in love with the "stealth" approach, and the matte metals highlighted by the few white elements (all the metal on the NATO is black too). This one is definitely a solid favorite now..
> View attachment 15498423
> View attachment 15498426


I have two Rangemen and a Mudman but I have been eyeing this as an alternative to the gigantic and expensive GWG1000.


----------



## eaglepowers

Maddog1970 said:


> Rounded out my MR-G family, with the G2000....the rubber strap on this is super soft, and once the nightmare trim down (easy, but stressful!) was completed, along with the micro adjustment, she is sized and on wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15497918
> 
> 
> .......joins my B1000 and G1000.
> 
> View attachment 15497919


That G2000 looks fantastic, congrats! How is the size compared to the other 2?


----------



## Maddog1970

eaglepowers said:


> That G2000 looks fantastic, congrats! How is the size compared to the other 2?


same size as the G1000, with the B1000 coming in as "mid size"....but they all wear well, and so light!

7.5" flatish wrist for ref


----------



## Maddog1970

Mailman.....pretty good week for me.....new MTG VL.....and boy does this puppy pop!

using @Irf numbering, mine is #325......gotta throw it on the surefire for a few mins to charge, then some wrist shots!


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> Mailman.....pretty good week for me.....new MTG VL.....and boy does this puppy pop!
> 
> using @Irf numbering, mine is #325......gotta throw it on the surefire for a few mins to charge, then some wrist shots!
> View attachment 15499739
> View attachment 15499740
> View attachment 15499742


Totally awesome, enjoy


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Update, watches arrived yesterday so I went straight to the point of interest and proceeded to work gently stripping it down, the bezel crumbled as expected, the screws all came out slowly and absolutely fine and the back needed some force to open it up, so a clean, a battery change and reset then I gave it a new band and bezel, the overall unit was immaculate without any obvious scratches on the back, a little surface dirt and some fluff in the buttons and that was it, I couldn't even find any scratches on the glass!

























So now it's shiny and new again...


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

My first full metal square. Now I already want to add a silver one


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Update, watches arrived yesterday so I went straight to the point of interest and proceeded to work gently stripping it down, the bezel crumbled as expected, the screws all came out slowly and absolutely fine and the back needed some force to open it up, so a clean, a battery change and reset then I have it a new band and bezel, the overall unit was immaculate without any obvious scratches on the back, a little surface dirt and some fluff in the buttons and that was it, I couldn't even find any scratches on the glass!
> View attachment 15500800
> 
> View attachment 15500801
> 
> View attachment 15500802
> 
> 
> So now it's shiny and new again...


Love it Beefy!

Aftermarket strap? I don't like the fit of them personally, the part that meets the screwback always leaves indentations in my wrist. The genuine ones don't do that.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

sodamonkey said:


> Love it Beefy!
> 
> Aftermarket strap? I don't like the fit of them personally, the part that meets the screwback always leaves indentations in my wrist. The genuine ones don't do that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Yeh I have a handful of original used bands but they don't go as well with the matt finish of the bezel, so once the bezel has 'worn in' and developed a shine I can switch the band back 👍


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Yeh I have a handful of original used bands but they don't go as well with the matt finish of the bezel, so once the bezel has 'worn in' and developed a shine I can switch the band back


I know what you mean!

As a point of interest though, this pic is of a brand new genuine strap with a new out of it's wrapping Brazilian bezel, near as identical in finish.

It used to be that the Brazilian bezels had a very matte finish and took a while to match with the strap, I guess they've improved the bezels slightly.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Round... 3 with a GBX100. Leaving this one in the packaging until I know Casio hasn't screwed up my replacement 100-2.









And the week-old 100-1 I've been wearing:


----------



## WeirdGuy

Received my teal GBX yesterday as well. I still kept my black GBX, but when I heard the teal one had been discontinued, I knew I should pick one up. Always had my eyes on it anyway. Its growing on me. Much better in person (color).


----------



## projekt-h

My suspicions towards Casio served me well.

It's mostly shiny and new-to-me, but not quite sure we can call it new 



















Glad I kept the one from Reeds all nice and tucked away... I'm thinking it'll stay there for a bit.


----------



## Lukas 80

And baam!!! I'm on the way to next G-9000. Brand new... From stock.
















I love my wife and my watch


----------



## CSG

Wolfsatz said:


> not a G.. but still a legend... at just over $15 bucks... I could not resist
> 
> Casio World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


That's a pretty cool watch! $15ish? Hmmmm.


----------



## Wolfsatz

CSG said:


> That's a pretty cool watch! $15ish? Hmmmm.


Regular price is around twenty bucks which is still pretty good.... amazon had a $3.50 coupon a few days ago.


----------



## Wolfsatz

GBX 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

may just as well get the SS silver versin as well .. rpetty nifty watch.


----------



## samithesami

I got this, a grail for me, and i cant be any happier!!!

the GWG-1000 Maharishi!!!!

it is much more beautiful in real life!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

samithesami said:


> I got this, a grail for me, and i cant be any happier!!!
> 
> the GWG-1000 Maharishi!!!!
> 
> it is much more beautiful in real life!!
> 
> View attachment 15505340


Yeah Big congrats









[ background credit to: Peter Lindbergh]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## samithesami

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah Big congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ background credit to: Peter Lindbergh]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


hahaha thanks a lot my man!!!! i see you are also in the club!!!!!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Just received another Triple Black GA2100 after selling my last one and then wishing I'd kept it, and they've updated the box and tin design, I'm not normally fussed about stuff like this but I like it so I thought I'd share...




























Haven't photographed the watch as once you've seen one you've seen them all...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Maddog1970 said:


> Rounded out my MR-G family, with the G2000....the rubber strap on this is super soft, and once the nightmare trim down (easy, but stressful!) was completed, along with the micro adjustment, she is sized and on wrist!
> 
> View attachment 15497918
> 
> 
> .......joins my B1000 and G1000.
> 
> View attachment 15497919


A collection to envy. Nice!


----------



## Drunken_Munki

Brought 2 new GM's today to go along with my others now time to swap the bezels over, think they will look better with negative displays


----------



## babyivan

Arrived this afternoon... love it!!!


----------



## andor

4E172C8D-C4F8-4F81-9954-F994A69E0235.jpeg




__
andor


__
Oct 22, 2020







Bought the black bezel version (gmw-b5000-1er) with resin dirt strap cheap and spent some money on the silver bezel and bracelet. Don't know what I think about the black buttons and screws, though. Maybe it makes it unique. What do you think?

Also, the one end link has more play than the other. But I'll live with that.


----------



## BikerJeff

babyivan said:


> Arrived this afternoon... love it!!!


The only all digi G that's on my want list.


----------



## babyivan

BikerJeff said:


> The only all digi G that's on my want list.


Thanks! I'm pretty much the opposite; I have a hard time buying any analog/ana-digi G-Shocks. The only one I have is the ga 2100, and that took me awhile to warm up too., Lol.

As for the Rangeman, it's a great watch! I highly recommend it. Prices are very good out there on the secondary market. Check the forums people are selling them for around $150 and up. There's one on there now, you can talk the guy down 20 bucks and grab it for about 160.


----------



## BikerJeff

babyivan said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty much the opposite; I have a hard time buying any analog/ana-digi G-Shocks. The only one I have is the ga 2100, and that took me awhile to warm up too., Lol.
> 
> As for the Rangeman, it's a great watch! I highly recommend it. Prices are very good out there on the secondary market. Check the forums people are selling them for around $150 and up. There's one on there now, you can talk the guy down 20 bucks and grab it for about 160.


Its mainly the G Steel ana/digi that i like. But the 9400 Rangeman not only looks good, but does everything as well.
I'm in UK, a decent deal on a new one will come up sometime. They've been around £160 here before. I already have a Protrek, so i'm in no rush.


----------



## Dezzracer

It's not shiny and new but it's pretty cool. A vintage original MRG-1 from the late 90s. I came across it on eBay and the highest bid was $20 so I jumped in above that. Miraculously nobody else jumped in and I won the bid for $21.50. I have 10 watches in my collection including two luxury brands and several other G shocks but right now at this moment this is my favorite piece. I love its look and history.


----------



## babyivan

Dezzracer said:


> It's not shiny and new but it's pretty cool. A vintage original MRG-1 from the late 90s. I came across it on eBay and the highest bid was $20 so I jumped in above that. Miraculously nobody else jumped in and I won the bid for $21.50. I have 10 watches in my collection including two luxury brands and several other G shocks but right now at this moment this is my favorite piece. I love it look at its history.
> 
> View attachment 15512841
> View attachment 15512842


That's excellent! Now you have to find the bezel, that I assume was on there at one point.


----------



## Dezzracer

babyivan said:


> That's excellent! Now you have to find the bezel, that I assume was on there at one point.


Unfortunately they are no where to be found. I guess it was a design flaw and they were easily broken. I saw three or four other MRG- 1 models online and none of them had their bezels. I don't even know what it looks like with the bezel. ??‍♂ Wish I did.


----------



## babyivan

Dezzracer said:


> Unfortunately they are no where to be found. I guess it was a design flaw and they were easily broken. I saw three or four other MRG- 1 models online and none of them had their bezels. I don't even know what it looks like with the bezel.  Wish I did.


Well, it looks good naked nonetheless


----------



## kubr1ck

Dezzracer said:


> Unfortunately they are no where to be found. I guess it was a design flaw and they were easily broken. I saw three or four other MRG- 1 models online and none of them had their bezels. I don't even know what it looks like with the bezel. ??‍♂ Wish I did.


It looks like any other G-SHOCK with the resin. I actually think this one looks better without it so you can show off that titanium case.









Resin rot is fairly common among Gs pre-2000.


----------



## Dezzracer

Wow. Thanks Kubr1ck. I’ve been hearing about this mysterious missing bezel and had no idea what it looked like. I agree.. looks better without it. I love this little Titanium guy from back in the day.


----------



## Time4Playnow

My Oceanus OCW-T200S-2AJF arrived today. I'm impressed!!!  

Glad I chose this model. Actually I'm sure I would have liked the dark blue dial version too, but this light blue color is just.....veeeeery nice! The prominent hour markers are attached somehow to the chapter ring (?) and appear to be suspended above the dial. What they look like to me are tiny diving boards, for jumping off into a pale blue, mesmerizing Oshy dial!!! 

Case finishing is very nice, really impressive for a watch in the $450 price range. This is my 2nd Oceanus, and I like it better than the first one I got. (more expensive)

Haven't measured the case diameter, but if I remember, it's about 41 or 41.5mm. It's "just" big enough for my tastes. Wouldn't want it any smaller. Nice size though for a dressier watch.

Funny thing - I took it out and was inspecting it, and noticed the second hand wasn't moving! (this was AFTER I had already seen it moving...) ? Got a little nervous. Then, realized it was attempting to do a signal receive from the Japan transmitter!! ??

p.s. No pictures can do this watch justice! Simply gorgeous in person!

p.p.s. Thanks to @Racer88 for tipping me off to the OCW-T200 line!!

enough pps's: I'll probably sell any other 'dress' watches I own!


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> My Oceanus OCW-T200S-2AJF arrived today. I'm impressed!!!
> 
> Glad I chose this model. Actually I'm sure I would have liked the dark blue dial version too, but this light blue color is just.....veeeeery nice! The prominent hour markers are attached somehow to the chapter ring (?) and appear to be suspended above the dial. What they look like to me are tiny diving boards, for jumping off into a pale blue, mesmerizing Oshy dial!!!
> 
> Case finishing is very nice, really impressive for a watch in the $450 price range. This is my 2nd Oceanus, and I like it better than the first one I got. (more expensive)
> 
> Haven't measured the case diameter, but if I remember, it's about 41 or 41.5mm. It's "just" big enough for my tastes. Wouldn't want it any smaller. Nice size though for a dressier watch.
> 
> Funny thing - I took it out and was inspecting it, and noticed the second hand wasn't moving!  (this was AFTER I had already seen it moving...) ? Got a little nervous. Then, realized it was attempting to do a signal receive from the Japan transmitter!! ??
> 
> p.s. No pictures can do this watch justice! Simply gorgeous in person!
> 
> p.p.s. Thanks to @Racer88 for tipping me off to the OCW-T200 line!!
> 
> enough pps's: I'll probably sell any other 'dress' watches I own!
> 
> View attachment 15514022
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514024
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514026
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514028
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514029


Very cool! I don't don't know if I yet qualify as a "WIS," but I think I've learned enough to observe that the T200 is a super-nice watch for the money. I think it can run with some of the "big boys" in terms of fit and finish.

It's my first and only Oceanus... but, it got me looking at OTHER Oceanus models... and I'm tellin' ya... This "entry level" Oceanus appeals to me more than the far more expensive models. So far.

I dare say that it's almost the "perfect watch." It is a traditional analog that is very legible and not cluttered with subdials or other complications. Yet, it has the modern accoutrements that we G-Shockerati love, such as solar / atomic and even BlueTooth. So, while it has a traditional date window (like an automatic watch), it's a truly "set and forget" watch with a perpetual calendar. Sa-weet!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> Very cool! I don't don't know if I yet qualify as a "WIS," but I think I've learned enough to observe that the T200 is a super-nice watch for the money. I think it can run with some of the "big boys" in terms of fit and finish.
> 
> It's my first and only Oceanus... but, it got me looking at OTHER Oceanus models... and I'm tellin' ya... This "entry level" Oceanus appeals to me more than the far more expensive models. So far.
> 
> I dare say that it's almost the "perfect watch." It is a traditional analog that is very legible and not cluttered with subdials or other complications. Yet, it has the modern accoutrements that we G-Shockerati love, such as solar / atomic and even BlueTooth. So, while it has a traditional date window (like an automatic watch), it's a truly "set and forget" watch with a perpetual calendar. Sa-weet!


+1. I like how clean the dial is, and love the color! And yeah, with MB6 and Bluetooth, + perpetual calendar, it's great.

Thankfully I only had to remove 1 link, and I have the perfect fit!

I have looked at some of the more expensive Oceanus models too, but honestly I can't say I like them better than this one. (except for maaaaaaybe the ones with sapphire bezels, but those are like $3-5K!!! i.e., Unobtanium ? )


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> I have looked at some of the more expensive Oceanus models too, but honestly I can't say I like them better than this one. (except for maaaaaaybe the ones with sapphire bezels, but those are like $3-5K!!! i.e., Unobtanium 😂 )


Exactly the way I feel about them. So far.


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> +1. I like how clean the dial is, and love the color! And yeah, with MB6 and Bluetooth, + perpetual calendar, it's great.
> 
> Thankfully I only had to remove 1 link, and I have the perfect fit!
> 
> I have looked at some of the more expensive Oceanus models too, but honestly I can't say I like them better than this one. (except for maaaaaaybe the ones with sapphire bezels, but those are like $3-5K!!! i.e., Unobtanium  )


Oceanus has some spectacular pieces. My personal all-time favorite is the s100.


----------



## Dezzracer

THAT... is an amazing timepiece. I like it.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> My Oceanus OCW-T200S-2AJF arrived today. I'm impressed!!!
> 
> Glad I chose this model. Actually I'm sure I would have liked the dark blue dial version too, but this light blue color is just.....veeeeery nice! The prominent hour markers are attached somehow to the chapter ring (?) and appear to be suspended above the dial. What they look like to me are tiny diving boards, for jumping off into a pale blue, mesmerizing Oshy dial!!!
> 
> Case finishing is very nice, really impressive for a watch in the $450 price range. This is my 2nd Oceanus, and I like it better than the first one I got. (more expensive)
> 
> Haven't measured the case diameter, but if I remember, it's about 41 or 41.5mm. It's "just" big enough for my tastes. Wouldn't want it any smaller. Nice size though for a dressier watch.
> 
> Funny thing - I took it out and was inspecting it, and noticed the second hand wasn't moving! (this was AFTER I had already seen it moving...) ? Got a little nervous. Then, realized it was attempting to do a signal receive from the Japan transmitter!! ??
> 
> p.s. No pictures can do this watch justice! Simply gorgeous in person!
> 
> p.p.s. Thanks to @Racer88 for tipping me off to the OCW-T200 line!!
> 
> enough pps's: I'll probably sell any other 'dress' watches I own!
> 
> View attachment 15514022
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514024
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514026
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514028
> 
> 
> View attachment 15514029


It's beautiful, T4P. Congrats man. I've always admired the T200 for its clean, modern design. I actually prefer it to the beloved S100. And yours has the extra pop of the blue dial.


----------



## kubr1ck

Racer88 said:


> t's my first and only Oceanus... but, it got me looking at OTHER Oceanus models... and I'm tellin' ya... This "entry level" Oceanus appeals to me more than the far more expensive models. So far.





Time4Playnow said:


> I have looked at some of the more expensive Oceanus models too, but honestly I can't say I like them better than this one. (except for maaaaaaybe the ones with sapphire bezels, but those are like $3-5K!!! i.e., Unobtanium 😂 )


My OCW-G2000 is hurt by these comments. 🤪


----------



## Racer88

kubr1ck said:


> My OCW-G2000 is hurt by these comments. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 15514691


I like the blue accents. I bet I'd like it a lot, if I saw it in person.


----------



## kubr1ck

Racer88 said:


> I like the blue accents. I bet I'd like it a lot, if I saw it in person.


Nah I get it man. Not everyone likes the busy look of chrono dials. I'm obviously not one of those people.


----------



## Racer88

kubr1ck said:


> Nah I get it man. Not everyone likes the busy look of chrono dials. I'm obviously not one of those people.


I don't mind them and even like them sometimes. It just depends on the overall watch, I guess. Actually I do like yours... but, the price is high for me.... for now.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> My OCW-G2000 is hurt by these comments. ?
> 
> View attachment 15514691


Oh, oh, OH!!!!! I must stop looking at this photo right now!!! Or bad things could happen!! ? ? ?

I guess I should have mentioned, I've only done a cursory look at the more expensive Oceanus models. Somehow I missed this one. (good thing, or.....???
??)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Oh, oh, OH!!!!! I must stop looking at this photo right now!!! Or bad things could happen!! 😜 😂 😂
> 
> I guess I should have mentioned, I've only done a cursory look at the more expensive Oceanus models. Somehow I missed this one. (good thing, or.....💲💲💲
> 😂😂)


Haha, that reminds me. Your T200 reminds me of that sweet bead-blasted MT-G you used to own with a similar dial color. I bought one as well in a different colorway. They are both since long gone, but memories....


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Haha, that reminds me. Your T200 reminds me of that sweet bead-blasted MT-G you used to own with a similar dial color. I bought one as well in a different colorway. They are both since long gone, but memories....


You're right!!! Naturally I remember that watch well, and the dial color was very close to this one! I had just not thought of that comparison until you mentioned it. I really liked not only the dial on that MTG, but also the bead-blasted finish. I'm sure I would have kept it if the watch had been the smaller size of the current B1000 MTGs. As it was, it was a little too large for my tastes. But beautiful watch though! And I do remember you had gotten a similar one too.


----------



## Tickstart

Hey guys where do you get your CASIO news, like, new models and their current lineup etc?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Tickstart said:


> Hey guys where do you get your CASIO news, like, new models and their current lineup etc?


g-central.com for news on g-shocks


----------



## Marcel

Arrived today:








Loving it!😀


----------



## Tickstart

Marcel said:


> Loving it!😀


What is that! Also, when does your DST end? Ours end tonight! I suppose the watch doesn't change automatically?


----------



## Dxnnis

DST ends tonight in the UK


----------



## Marcel

Tickstart said:


> What is that! Also, when does your DST end? Ours end tonight! I suppose the watch doesn't change automatically?


That is the GD-350. Here it is in normal light:








Sadly, it did not disable DST automatically last night😀 but I didn't expect it would.


----------



## Georgewg

I currently have 4 G-Shocks incoming that I found for an excellent deal on eBay. I’ve been eyeing these watches for a while now. I used all of my eBay bucks to cover for 75% of the total cost to scoop up the last two dw5750e-1 G-Shocks for $66 each. I also grabbed the last two all stainless steel screw back 35th anniversary dw5735d-1b G-Shocks for a very cheap price too. Casio doesn’t produce many screw backs and when they do they price them for many hundreds of dollars. I decided to grab both screw backs in order to have them in my collection with the other 2 dw7535d-1b screw backs of the same exact model that I already own which I purchased 2 months ago. I now have a total of four dw7535d-1b all stainless steel 35th anniversary screw back G-Shocks. I can now wear one of them without worrying about putting wear and tear on the watch because I have another 3 extra ones as a backups.


----------



## Kairo

My latest dw5000. ☺


----------



## kubr1ck

Kairo said:


> My latest dw5000. ☺
> 
> View attachment 15518304
> View attachment 15518754


Damn, that looks mint. Nice score.


----------



## dboulders

I was with my wife and kids in the mall the other day and having my wifes engagement ring cleaned and while we were there I picked up a G-Shock brochure for my son (he's 6 and a WIS in training). When we got home I decided to look through the brochure and instantly fell in love with the GGB100-1A9. This is the complete opposite of the style of watches that I typically wear (check my sig for a slightly outdated portion of my collection). I couldn't stop thinking about the watch and ended up picking one up a few days later while I was at Macys. I got it for a steal and couldn't pass it up. Now after looking at so many I've decided there are 2/3 others that I NEEEEED to complete my G-Shock collection.


----------



## kubr1ck

dboulders said:


> I was with my wife and kids in the mall the other day and having my wifes engagement ring cleaned and while we were there I picked up a G-Shock brochure for my son (he's 6 and a WIS in training). When we got home I decided to look through the brochure and instantly fell in love with the GGB100-1A9. This is the complete opposite of the style of watches that I typically wear (check my sig for a slightly outdated portion of my collection). I couldn't stop thinking about the watch and ended up picking one up a few days later while I was at Macys. I got it for a steal and couldn't pass it up. Now after looking at so many I've decided there are 2/3 others that I NEEEEED to complete my G-Shock collection.


Uh oh, it's begun. Get your wallet ready.  There are quite a few of us who came from Swiss mechanicals and haven't looked back. There's just a sense of fun and endless variety with this brand that is a breath of fresh air, not to mention the community is great and down to earth. Welcome, and enjoy that beauty.


----------



## Maddog1970

Toady just landed....


----------



## Maddog1970

Joins my Froggy family!


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> Joins my Froggy family!
> 
> View attachment 15519174


That's an amazing family photo, great pieces you have there  👌


----------



## Maddog1970

Dxnnis said:


> That's an amazing family photo, great pieces you have there  👌


Thanks, do luv me a Froggy....and FWIW, Tornado frog is still the King Frog in my eyes!


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> Joins my Froggy family!
> 
> View attachment 15519174





Maddog1970 said:


> Thanks, do luv me a Froggy....and FWIW, Tornado frog is still the King Frog in my eyes!


You must have made some difficult cuts lately because I could have sworn you had a lot more Frogs than this. But yeah, I agree, Tornado reigns supreme.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> You must have made some difficult cuts lately because I could have sworn you had a lot more Frogs than this. But yeah, I agree, Tornado reigns supreme.


A small   family it is; but a happy one I guess 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dboulders said:


> I was with my wife and kids in the mall the other day and having my wifes engagement ring cleaned and while we were there I picked up a G-Shock brochure for my son (he's 6 and a WIS in training). When we got home I decided to look through the brochure and instantly fell in love with the GGB100-1A9. This is the complete opposite of the style of watches that I typically wear (check my sig for a slightly outdated portion of my collection). I couldn't stop thinking about the watch and ended up picking one up a few days later while I was at Macys. I got it for a steal and couldn't pass it up. Now after looking at so many I've decided there are 2/3 others that I NEEEEED to complete my G-Shock collection.


Very nice indeed. Congrats and nice write up. Enjoy










My girlfriends GG-B100-1a9 overlooking Hong Kong Island, the Victoria Harbour and Kowloon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

kubr1ck said:


> You must have made some difficult cuts lately because I could have sworn you had a lot more Frogs than this. But yeah, I agree, Tornado reigns supreme.


yes, difficult......I flipped both my Magma Frog and Pirate Frog.....

the magma was easier to let go, as I never warmed to strap, and the 16/ 20 jaysandkays just never fit to my liking.......

the ARR Frog was harder, but in my 50th year, I just could Not tell the time in the dark, with that darn picture of the Antarctic! Much the same issue as I have we the Kobe Square and the SLG DW 5700.......

.....so yeah, down to a more manageable family!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Maddog1970 said:


> yes, difficult......I flipped both my Magma Frog and Pirate Frog.....
> 
> the magma was easier to let go, as I never warmed to strap, and the 16/ 20 jaysandkays just never fit to my liking.......
> 
> the ARR Frog was harder, but in my 50th year, I just could Not tell the time in the dark, with that darn picture of the Antarctic! Much the same issue as I have we the Kobe Square and the SLG DW 5700.......
> 
> .....so yeah, down to a more manageable family!


Never mind the Frogs whatsoever but swapping a GPR for a .... Unforgiving!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Maddog1970

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Never mind the Frogs whatsoever but swapping a GPR for a .... Unforgiving!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


.....for a Garmin?

yup....sorry.....not convinced they are apples to apples anyway, as the Fenix is much more customizable, and gets that GPS signal quick!

........and FWIW, the Garmin has killed all the other Casio efforts at fitness tracking, at least for me..........as always IMHO of course....


----------



## cbob1912

Pro-Trek PRW-3500-1 and PRW-3510-8. Price was too good to pass up.


----------



## erebus

Who dis? DWE-5600CC-3


----------



## Vost

erebus said:


> Who dis? DWE-5600CC-3


Great looking GS..
Imo - This deep green would fit perfectly with a metal Case/Band.. (maybe full titanium) 
Very nice


----------



## Rsanchez

MTG-VL just arrived yesterday...stunner!


----------



## babyivan

Stupid me, I went to Macy's tonight and couldn't resist the 25% off sale...

Picked up the black Rangeman GW9400-1B and a GA140-1A4. The latter was already discounted to $74, only cost me $55 after 25% off .
















Didn't set the time on the ga140 yet.

There is something I miss from shopping in person. Much more enjoyable trying on something in person, getting an idea of what you're buying before shelling out the money... And of course, there's nothing like the instant gratification without having to wait for the UPS guy


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Stupid me, I went to Macy's tonight and couldn't resist the 25% off sale...
> 
> Picked up the black Rangeman GW9400-1B and a GA140-1A4. The latter was already discounted to $74, only cost me $55 after 25% off .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't set the time on the ga140 yet.
> 
> There is something I miss from shopping in person. Much more enjoyable trying on something in person, getting an idea of what you're buying before selling out the money... And of course, there's nothing like the instant gratification without having to wait for the UPS guy


Wow, what is that - your 2nd Rangeman already??  Or did I read that you also have an olive green one on the way?? 😲

Nice pick!! I like the 1B Ranger quite a lot. Congrats!! 

I agree, shopping in-person can be nice. Something I haven't done for watches in a very, very long time.


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, what is that - your 2nd Rangeman already??  Or did I read that you also have an olive green one on the way??
> 
> Nice pick!! I like the 1B Ranger quite a lot. Congrats!!
> 
> I agree, shopping in-person can be nice. Something I haven't done for watches in a very, very long time.


Hahaha, yes I'm going rangeman crazy 

The negative screen on this black one is actually pretty good, in spite of what I read in reviews. The olive one I heard is even worse than the black, but I will see... it I should be arriving on Monday.


----------



## aj11fan

Not particularly shiny but still a looker. Finally found one after a while of searching.









Along with its sibling









The resin on these feels soooo powdery soft and such a rich deep black, unlike the normal resin versions.


----------



## Lukas 80

This not G-shock but still G. It's shiny as hell in medieval. I buy it in Brussel from dude who speak to me in French. I don't understand any word of this monoloog  I suppose he tell me a story of this watch . When he told me... Dix €... I was happy like i win in roulette. My daughter is happy and even my lovely wife don't say anything thing like 'another one honey'???  From Saturday in Belgium is a second corona lockdown. Time for a hunting for next occasion.






























4 All.


----------



## BikerJeff

babyivan said:


> Hahaha, yes I'm going rangeman crazy
> 
> The negative screen on this black one is actually pretty good, in spite of what I read in reviews. The olive one I heard is even worse than the black, but I will see... it I should be arriving on Monday.


The Rangeman neg screen does look good in your pic. I've been meaning to buy one sometime, but was only looking for positive display til now. I may think about the neg version after seeing your pic.
Casio outlet UK had that neg one at a good price recently, but oos at present.


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> Stupid me, I went to Macy's tonight and couldn't resist the 25% off sale...
> 
> Picked up the black Rangeman GW9400-1B and a GA140-1A4. The latter was already discounted to $74, only cost me $55 after 25% off .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't set the time on the ga140 yet.
> 
> There is something I miss from shopping in person. Much more enjoyable trying on something in person, getting an idea of what you're buying before shelling out the money... And of course, there's nothing like the instant gratification without having to wait for the UPS guy


Congrats your really on a RangeMan roll    
Enjoy them as I'm sure you will 🎃🎃


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Congrats your really on a RangeMan roll
> Enjoy them as I'm sure you will


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Time4Playnow

My PRW-30-1AJF arrived recently and it's just as nice as I expected. It's about the same size as my PRW-3100 on combi bracelet, which is to say, nice and compact for a Protrek. I like the ultra-legible display, and the subtle orange accents.


----------



## Georgewg

cbob1912 said:


> Pro-Trek PRW-3500-1 and PRW-3510-8. Price was too good to pass up.


Where did you get them and how much? I'm looking to purchase a prw3500 and a prw3501 too.


----------



## Georgewg

I just got 2 of this DW5750 G-Shock model.


----------



## rover75

Got this back to back. GD-350-1CR from US Amazon & GA-900-2A from Singapore. Now waiting for Citizen Promaster Dive BN0150-28E from US Amazon.. 🇸🇬


----------



## xj4sonx

New to me









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

On its way: G-9000MS
















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JanW




----------



## ricPe

This was my first G. Gifted it a few years back but nostalgia got the better of me.









Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Arrived from Topper Jewelers today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Arrived from Topper Jewelers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Awesome! Even better that the forum is back up and running, woohoo!


----------



## nkwatchy

And it's arrived! A new PRW-60-2A. The size is absolutely spot on (7.25" wrist) and, as I had hoped, the dial shifts and shimmers depending on the light. I really like it.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## tregaskin




----------



## Lukas 80

babyivan said:


> Awesome! Even better that the forum is back up and running, woohoo!


Thanks dude I try so hard.    

4 All.


----------



## Phreddo

I swore no mas, but this was too good to pass.

Saw this in the Walmart for $36 with a flat battery.

MDV-106 "Marlin."

Now I have 2 dive watches.

The band is surprisingly inoffensive. It has a nice matte finish, and more flex than expected. This could probably get away as a slightly dressier watch when the blue is just too much.

Compared to my 500 meter Deep Blue Master 500 swiss automatic.

After changing the battery I discovered the face is a single piece of metal. You can see indents where the indices reside. One reviewer thought this meant the indices were pressed, rather than applied. However, they stand out such that I think they might still be applied, but the dial has the shapes pressed in so they can be easier to apply in the right places.
































































Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan

A pair of Fox Fire/ 20BAR beauties



















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

tro_jan said:


> A pair of Fox Fire/ 20BAR beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Congrats on both. I see you did a little overseas shopping.


----------



## babyivan

Phreddo said:


> I swore no mas, but this was too good to pass.
> 
> Saw this in the Walmart for $36 with a flat battery.
> 
> MDV-106 "Marlin."
> 
> Now I have 2 dive watches.
> 
> The band is surprisingly inoffensive. It has a nice matte finish, and more flex than expected. This could probably get away as a slightly dressier watch when the blue is just too much.
> 
> Compared to my 500 meter Deep Blue Master 500 swiss automatic.
> 
> After changing the battery I discovered the face is a single piece of metal. You can see indents where the indices reside. One reviewer thought this meant the indices were pressed, rather than applied. However, they stand out such that I think they might still be applied, but the dial has the shapes pressed in so they can be easier to apply in the right places.
> 
> View attachment 15533371
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533372
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533373
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533374
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533375
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533376
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533378
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Good deal, great piece. Good to see you're expanding a little bit. Anything under 10 is reasonable, imo.


----------



## Phreddo

babyivan said:


> Good deal, great piece. Good to see you're expanding a little bit. Anything under 10 is reasonable, imo.


My collecting is on the wane.

I've had nearly 140 watches come and go, not all at once, mind you 

I've been primarily wearing the GBX-100 for daily step tracking, so it's rare if anything else sees play these days.

I've always meant to get a Marlin, and for the price, I'll have zero regrets.


----------



## tro_jan

babyivan said:


> Congrats on both. I see you did a little overseas shopping.


I did. And DHL Express to my address is affordable and fast.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers

*














Stainless Steel *


----------



## Olyeller68

New to me, just replaced the bezel.










When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Lukas 80

Phreddo said:


> My collecting is on the wane.
> 
> I've had nearly 140 watches come and go, not all at once, mind you
> 
> I've been primarily wearing the GBX-100 for daily step tracking, so it's rare if anything else sees play these days.
> 
> I've always meant to get a Marlin, and for the price, I'll have zero regrets.


Maybe we can make a deal?  

4 All.


----------



## babyivan

Arrived this afternoon


----------



## FarmeR57

Spent the day with a new arrival


----------



## Dxnnis

Congratulations @babyivan and @FarmeR57


----------



## batosai117

I got this in today, the GWR B1000 Gravitymaster. My first full analog G-Shock. The "luminox bug" bit me recently and as I was shopping around I came across this model. Its everything I wanted and then some for an analog model. Blows away any of the luminoxes I was looking at and of course G-Shock toughness and features.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Phreddo said:


> I swore no mas, but this was too good to pass.
> 
> Saw this in the Walmart for $36 with a flat battery.
> 
> MDV-106 "Marlin."
> 
> Now I have 2 dive watches.
> 
> The band is surprisingly inoffensive. It has a nice matte finish, and more flex than expected. This could probably get away as a slightly dressier watch when the blue is just too much.
> 
> Compared to my 500 meter Deep Blue Master 500 swiss automatic.
> 
> After changing the battery I discovered the face is a single piece of metal. You can see indents where the indices reside. One reviewer thought this meant the indices were pressed, rather than applied. However, they stand out such that I think they might still be applied, but the dial has the shapes pressed in so they can be easier to apply in the right places.
> 
> View attachment 15533371
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533372
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533373
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533374
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533375
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533376
> 
> 
> View attachment 15533378
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


Nice!! Congrats! Can you tell me which battery this watch uses? I need to change the battery in mine too....


----------



## BikerJeff

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice!! Congrats! Can you tell me which battery this watch uses? I need to change the battery in mine too....


I used to have this watch. Its an sr626.


----------



## Time4Playnow

BikerJeff said:


> I used to have this watch. Its an sr626.


Much appreciated. My local drugstore actually had the batteries in stock, and it's changed already and running fine.


----------



## Lukas 80

My Mudman is canceled.  They send money back.
Will be on the list  for later.

But on Wednesday I'm going to see an old lady in Holland. Can't wait ... It's gonna be fun.

It's old, rare, limited and brand new with can  box  and original stripe with model number.     I Teel to much.

I like controversy.

4 All.


----------



## ravelrobaina

rmeron said:


> Here is my clear GA700SK.


Mate! How is the looking of your ga700sk right now? Mine got a bit yellowish after a while, I think its because of the sunlight and dirt along time and use.

Any thoughts on how to clean it back to the way it was?


----------



## Racer88

Got two of these.... one for me, one for my brother. Arrived today (ordered last night!) from Amazon. $24! Crazy.


----------



## tro_jan

These 3 arrived today from Japan.
G-9000MS









DW-5600E Fox Fire









GLX-5600-1J









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

tro_jan said:


> These 3 arrived today from Japan.
> G-9000MS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600E Fox Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLX-5600-1J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Nice trio


----------



## tro_jan

Dxnnis said:


> Nice trio


With the 2 new squares, I now have a square trio.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctaranti

After seeing a few posts on the new G-Steels I checked them out and really liked this combo of steel and resin GSTB300-1A. The sale at Macys was too good and I took this one home.


----------



## germanos30

Bit of news


----------



## BikerJeff

Ctaranti said:


> After seeing a few posts on the new G-Steels I checked them out and really liked this combo of steel and resin GSTB300-1A. The sale at Macys was too good and I took this one home.
> 
> View attachment 15548367


Cool model.... The G Steels are my favourite line of G Shocks.


----------



## Jomarr

GR B200RAF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nedh

germanos30 said:


> Bit of news
> View attachment 15548377
> View attachment 15548378
> View attachment 15548379


Love the circuit board watch!


----------



## germanos30




----------



## grumpymachinist

This just arrived on my front porch yesterday. I love the display and the super comfortable resin band, but the jury's still out on the functionality.


----------



## Lukas 80

grumpymachinist said:


> This just arrived on my front porch yesterday. I love the display and the super comfortable resin band, but the jury's still out on the functionality.
> 
> View attachment 15550274
> 
> 
> View attachment 15550276


Masterpiece 

4 All.


----------



## Lukas 80

germanos30 said:


> Bit of news
> View attachment 15548377
> View attachment 15548378
> View attachment 15548379


germanos30
I don't know what to say about this. .
My favorite. 

4 All.


----------



## chewie’s dad

I have to admit, I'm in love with my watch.


----------



## mgreen089

emphasis on shiny!


----------



## Lukas 80

. 
4 All.


----------



## mgreen089

Lukas 80 said:


> Come on put on your wrist and than make sure that you are doing well.
> 
> 4 All.












You don't have to twist my arm ??


----------



## Lukas 80

.


----------



## Lukas 80

.


----------



## babyivan

mgreen089 said:


> View attachment 15550493
> emphasis on shiny!


AWESOME! I bought the Tron (at full retail) when they were first released... I hope you paid less than I did.


----------



## nedh

Those Trons are looking good. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## ned-ludd

Not a Tron. I call it the 'Kraftwerk'!


----------



## CC

Bought to have a play but not keeping it.
It's ok but no Solar or MB6 so not a keeper, great light and neg display though...


----------



## Segundo

germanos30 said:


> View attachment 15548918
> View attachment 15548919


Woow i had no idea it looked like that. Very nice man!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just arrived today. Truly a great value at $44!! Really nice looking with a very deep blue sunray dial, nicely polished hands and case, and comfortable strap. Not to mention screwback case and 200m WR. It just so happens that the second hand also hits the center of all markers on the dial. Watches like this do tend to make me question somewhat the value of my expensive watches. 

MDV106B-2A Duro/Marlin


----------



## nkwatchy

Very glad I picked this up.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nkwatchy said:


> Very glad I picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Excellent catch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## word140

Just got this guy the other day. Super excited and likely to be my daily wearer.


----------



## Dxnnis

word140 said:


> Just got this guy the other day. Super excited and likely to be my daily wearer.
> View attachment 15558687


Looks great nice choice 👍


----------



## journeyforce

tro_jan said:


> These 3 arrived today from Japan.
> G-9000MS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DW-5600E Fox Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GLX-5600-1J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


Is the DW-5600E new? My current Casio Japan catalog still shows the DW-5600E Foxfire still being made and sold


----------



## batosai117

Forgot to post here, but I got my new GWG-1000-1A and Camo band in about 3 days ago and put them together for my less expensive version of the GWG-1000DC-1A5. It's awesome, I cant stop looking at it.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmeR57

C what I got...


----------



## Georgewg

Got this Pro Trek PRW3500T Titanium a few days ago.


----------



## Malay Dixit

I got late in posting this.. I bought these recently. My new G's.. I was following this thread but forgot to post mine.. happy G-Days to all of you.. 
Gravitymaster GR-B100 Green



















and
Rangeman GW-9400


----------



## Daddy Pig

Hello all,

Any Seinfeld fans here?... my new acquisition takes me back to a very iconic episode of Seinfeld, particularly the following scene and line...








So I went to the shopping mall with the intention of getting new correction eyeglasses and, indeed, came back with new eyeglasses but also a new watch.

You see, as I walked towards the exit I stumbled into this watch store with an excellent selection of Casios, and there it was, a 6900 G-Lide, something that I wanted for so long BTW, and not any 6900 G-Lide, it was the collaboration with Hawaiian clothing brand IN4MATION.

It must've been there for years, I don't think they just received it from the Casio Distributor (well, that's a no brainer given the fact that it's a 2010 model), also they had to look in the back for the box for almost 20 minutes, the box was covered in dust and in general poor conditions.

The battery too was almost dead, and it's dead now after a few times turning on the EL. Hopefully I'll fix that before this week ends.
























Dead as you can see, but I will post very soon when it comes back to life 🤙🏻.
























I'm pretty much sure I'm in love with the color and the texture it reflects, it's a glossy but not to shiny petroleum blue greyish, that's the best description I can find for the color.
























Box has seen better days.
















Lots of thanks to Bernard Blue, Oscar Orange, Yves Yellow the Cubebots and Jake the Snake for helping me with the scenery.

*IN4MATION Tschüss*


----------



## nkwatchy

Daddy Pig said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any Seinfeld fans here?... my new acquisition takes me back to a very iconic episode of Seinfeld, particularly the following scene and line...
> View attachment 15564771
> 
> So I went to the shopping mall with the intention of getting new correction eyeglasses and, indeed, came back with new eyeglasses but also a new watch.
> 
> You see, as I walked towards the exit I stumbled into this watch store with an excellent selection of Casios, and there it was, a 6900 G-Lide, something that I wanted for so long BTW, and not any 6900 G-Lide, it was the collaboration with Hawaiian clothing brand IN4MATION.
> 
> It must've been there for years, I don't think they just received it from the Casio Distributor (well, that's a no brainer given the fact that it's a 2010 model), also they had to look in the back for the box for almost 20 minutes, the box was covered in dust and in general poor conditions.
> 
> The battery too was almost dead, and it's dead now after a few times turning on the EL. Hopefully I'll fix that before this week ends.
> View attachment 15565742
> 
> View attachment 15565744
> 
> View attachment 15565745
> 
> Dead as you can see, but I will post very soon when it comes back to life .
> View attachment 15565746
> 
> View attachment 15565747
> 
> View attachment 15565749
> 
> I'm pretty much sure I'm in love with the color and the texture it reflects, it's a glossy but not to shiny petroleum blue greyish, that's the best description I can find for the color.
> View attachment 15565751
> 
> View attachment 15565752
> 
> View attachment 15565753
> 
> Box has seen better days.
> View attachment 15565754
> 
> View attachment 15565755
> 
> Lots of thanks to Bernard Blue, Oscar Orange, Yves Yellow the Cubebots and Jake the Snake for helping me with the scenery.
> 
> *IN4MATION Tschüss*


Wow! Prices on those are through the roof. What a find. Awesome colour (and description of the colour) too.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## iimm

Not a G, but still a Casio. Oceanus S5000, edo kiriko version.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chewie’s dad

batosai117 said:


> Forgot to post here, but I got my new GWG-1000-1A and Camo band in about 3 days ago and put them together for my less expensive version of the GWG-1000DC-1A5. It's awesome, I cant stop looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got mine two weeks ago. It's rarely been off my wrist.


----------



## Daddy Pig

nkwatchy said:


> Wow! Prices on those are through the roof. What a find. Awesome colour (and description of the colour) too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the good words, man 🤙🏻

And yes, the prices are insane, I did check Ebay, USD 395.00 the cheapest offer... nowhere near my budget, my wallet wouldn't take such a hit.

The tag showed 120.00 but the almost dead battery and the damaged box played in favor with a 5% discount, not much but it was appreciated. They offered to change the battery but I rather do it myself.

Hope I can find the time Saturday to put the new battery, fingers crossed 🤞🏻.

🤙🏻


----------



## nobbylon 2

I ordered this last Thursday and it was on my wrist on Tuesday! Outstanding service from SEIYAJAPAN.COM 
I bought a Seiko Tuna from Seiya Kobayashi 8 years ago and had looked for this Mudmaster model in Europe but could not find one. I sent an email to him, replied 30 mins later that indeed he had one. Even with taxes paid it was slightly cheaper AND a made in Japan version. I never thought I would end up wearing one of these however it's an awesome watch and now my daily wear. I have 2 main criteria for a watch, readability both day and night and water resistance and this easily covers those. Enough talking, here's a couple of pics,


----------



## entropy96

nobbylon 2 said:


> I ordered this last Thursday and it was on my wrist on Tuesday! Outstanding service from SEIYAJAPAN.COM
> I bought a Seiko Tuna from Seiya Kobayashi 8 years ago and had looked for this Mudmaster model in Europe but could not find one. I sent an email to him, replied 30 mins later that indeed he had one. Even with taxes paid it was slightly cheaper AND a made in Japan version. I never thought I would end up wearing one of these however it's an awesome watch and now my daily wear. I have 2 main criteria for a watch, readability both day and night and water resistance and this easily covers those. Enough talking, here's a couple of pics,
> 
> View attachment 15567563
> 
> View attachment 15567565


I've bought a couple of Seikos (Alpinist and SARB033) and a GW-5000 from him. His prices are a bit higher compared to other Japanese online sellers, but I cannot emphasize enough the service and communication he has with his customers.

Congrats on the purchase. I really like the GWG but I wish it had the Quad Sensor of the GG-B.


----------



## nobbylon 2

entropy96 said:


> I've bought a couple of Seikos (Alpinist and SARB033) and a GW-5000 from him. His prices are a bit higher compared to other Japanese online sellers, but I cannot emphasize enough the service and communication he has with his customers.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. I really like the GWG but I wish it had the Quad Sensor of the GG-B.


That right there is why I have no hesitation going to him. Honesty, integrity and reliability are worth paying for. Still cheaper than an EU purchase anyway!


----------



## nobbylon 2

I did look at the GG-B but the lume on the GWG is way better for me at night. I wake up a lot and like to be able to see the time.


----------



## Landed_Alien

I picked up this G-Lide a few weeks back. Great for walks on the beach.


----------



## Andyg678

Sorry about the bad photo but I got the GW-S5600 (top right) and the GW-5000 (middle bottom) in the past week. Brings my total G Shock collection to 16. 12 of them squares.


----------



## Ymmot

Re-joined after a few years away from the forum and thought I should post the most recent purchase. Gulfmaster GN-1000B-1A Casio UK had it on offer for black Friday and I couldn't resist.

I'm back in the habit!


----------



## JustAbe

Ymmot said:


> Re-joined after a few years away from the forum and thought I should post the most recent purchase. Gulfmaster GN-1000B-1A Casio UK had it on offer for black Friday and I couldn't resist.
> 
> I'm back in the habit!
> 
> View attachment 15569109


Welcome back @Ymmot!! Congrats on the Gulfie 🤩😍😎, stay safe and healthy off the wagon 👍😷


----------



## CC




----------



## chewie’s dad

The Rangeman is my latest purchase. I just got it today. Sadly I bought it for someone else. It's quite a cool watch. There's a reason it's such a beloved watch.


----------



## elborderas

5+ months since my last purchase, and yesterday I bought again one of my first G-Shock acquisitions.
I gifted the first one to my father last year and I have been missing it since then.
Not anymore 

GW-9400 Rangeman


----------



## Kairo

My latest purchase.
Package on its way. -Checking mailbox every day....


----------



## jkg

Got this one a few weeks ago


----------



## cousswrc

iimm said:


> Not a G, but still a Casio. Oceanus S5000, edo kiriko version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!


----------



## tommy.arashikage

Kairo said:


> My latest purchase.
> Package on its way. -Checking mailbox every day....
> 
> View attachment 15571391
> View attachment 15571393


Congrats Kairo! Looking forward to seeing your pics once it arrives!


----------



## Lumefreak




----------



## Racer88

Just opened the package... GW-M5610R-1JF!

Nice orange accents. The strap is the cheap resin variety. I'll either be swapping the combi bracelet from my GW-M5610BC-1JF (which I can hardly freakin' read!) or putting a GW-5000 rubber strap on it.


----------



## phsan007

Awaiting for my second g-shock:








 Just purchased it.


----------



## wovivi01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyg678

At work with my newly purchased GW-S5600.

Being in Australia....the only time I get to see the RCVD lit up is when I use the JJY Emulator. Only thing is, you have to set the watch to Japan time zone first. Which means as soon as I change it back to Adelaide time.....RCVD goes. Oh well haha.


----------



## Georgewg

I bought a few PRW2500, PRW2500T titanium and PRW3500T titanium Pro Treks that I found on sale on Black Friday and Cyber Monday on eBay and on Amazon. All are atomic solar.
I currently own two PRW2500 Pro Treks with the black rubber strap and three PRW2500T Pro Treks in titanium.
My favorite Pro Trek is the PRW3500T titanium. I'm on a PRW3500T titanium frenzy right now. I already own three PRW2500T titanium Pro Treks and am thinking about getting 2 more PRW3500T titanium Pro Treks to have as extras on hand. Here's a few pictures of all the Pro Treks that I currently own. I also own two PRG270-1 tough solar Pro Treks with the black rubber strap that are not in the pictures.


----------



## Dxnnis

Georgewg said:


> I bought a few PRW2500, PRW2500T titanium and PRW3500T titanium Pro Treks that I found on sale on Black Friday and Cyber Monday on eBay and on Amazon. All are atomic solar.
> I currently own two PRW2500 Pro Treks with the black rubber strap and three PRW2500T Pro Treks in titanium.
> My favorite Pro Trek is the PRW3500T titanium. I'm on a PRW3500T titanium frenzy right now. I already own three PRW2500T titanium Pro Treks and am thinking about getting 2 more PRW3500T titanium Pro Treks to have as extras on hand. Here's a few pictures of all the Pro Treks that I currently own. I also own two PRG270-1 tough solar Pro Treks with the black rubber strap that are not in the pictures.
> View attachment 15580065
> 
> View attachment 15580066
> 
> View attachment 15580067
> 
> View attachment 15580068
> 
> View attachment 15580069
> 
> View attachment 15580072
> 
> View attachment 15580075
> 
> View attachment 15580077


Spectacular purchases, nice one


----------



## scotthp49

nkwatchy said:


> Very glad I picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I think the red is the best version of the analog Frogmen, photographs well


----------



## rameezhanslo

Just received my Gmw B5000


----------



## Danny T

Top of the G mountain. MTG Volcanic in the house 










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nukleuz

Got this one a month ago.









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Danny T said:


> Top of the G mountain. MTG Volcanic in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MR-G is actually top of the G mountain, but nice watch anyway. Congrats.


----------



## CASIO GUY KL

Me actually prefer the flat looking bezel vs the thin slightly sloping bezel of the MTG 1000 1A. Also, find the world cities surrounding the inner bezel redundant. Plus, the GST B100 date/day is much more easy to read. Initially i was skeptical on the busy screen of the GST B100 VS GST S110, but the flat mineral glass proved very easy on the eyes.

Lume only on the dials only for the GST B100, both, the lume dont hold long, even from strong sunlight exppsure.

The MTG cost twice as much.

My next watch nw eyeing the MTG B2000 or a GRmin smartwatch??5


----------



## FarmeR57

Rounding out the Casio collection with my first Edifice model. EQW-M710DB-7A.










Nice size, solar/mb6, and rotating timing ring....fun piece


----------



## Danny T

kubr1ck said:


> MR-G is actually top of the G mountain, but nice watch anyway. Congrats.


Top of the g mountain for me lol. I can't afford to climb higher than this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlighting

Enjoying this a lot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis

FarmeR57 said:


> Rounding out the Casio collection with my first Edifice model. EQW-M710DB-7A.
> 
> View attachment 15586967
> 
> 
> Nice size, solar/mb6, and rotating timing ring....fun piece


That's a very nice addition to your collection for sure


----------



## phsan007

Finally at home - GA-2100OCT-1A1ER:


----------



## Tickstart

I really, really want GR Yaris...


----------



## entropy96

Edit


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Okay...I said I was done for the year and I was, but I wanted to get a friend of mine the Curtis Kulig collab for Christmas, so this doesn't count...although the dw-5600 will be for me. Haha She'll get the Baby G.


----------



## Time4Playnow

This seems like the first time in awhile that I'm actually posting a G here, instead of another watch...

DWE-5600CC-3. I like it!! Expect to see a separate thread on it from me in the next few days/week. ?



















Glow in the dark band! (not the green one) Teaser for upcoming thread.


----------



## copperjohn

Time4Playnow said:


> This seems like the first time in awhile that I'm actually posting a G here, instead of another watch...
> 
> DWE-5600CC-3. I like it!! Expect to see a separate thread on it from me in the next few days/week. ?
> 
> View attachment 15590986
> 
> 
> View attachment 15590987


If this is the The Mandalorian collab I'm getting one... it's kinda Boba Fett-ish.


----------



## tacit

Time4Playnow said:


> This seems like the first time in awhile that I'm actually posting a G here, instead of another watch...
> 
> DWE-5600CC-3. I like it!! Expect to see a separate thread on it from me in the next few days/week. ?
> 
> View attachment 15590986
> 
> 
> View attachment 15590987


Ho-ly sh**! Is it exaggerated by a phone camera or is the module display really that crisp? Looks like an absolute winner!


----------



## Time4Playnow

copperjohn said:


> If this is the The Mandalorian collab I'm getting one... it's kinda Boba Fett-ish.


I don't know a word of what you just said.....

Check this site out: DWE-5600CC-3 website



tacit said:


> Ho-ly sh**! Is it exaggerated by a phone camera or is the module display really that crisp? Looks like an absolute winner!


It's probably somewhat exaggerated because of the closeup pics....but, it does look very crisp to me! 

When I do my thread on this watch, I'll include some side-by-sides w/other squares.


----------



## copperjohn

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know a word of what you just said.....


Star Wars reference, no?

Nevermind, I know it's not. Just has a similar color scheme..


----------



## Time4Playnow

copperjohn said:


> Star Wars reference, no?
> 
> Nevermind, I know it's not. Just has a similar color scheme..


Oh! Well now it's rather obvious, isn't it, that I'm not a Star Wars fan?? ? ? 
lol


----------



## dboulders

Today was a good day.

I received a GWG1000 from a Forum member and a DW6900JM20-8CR from the G-Shock Store.










I should have something else landing tomorrow and hopefully my Range Beast is here early next week..


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> This seems like the first time in awhile that I'm actually posting a G here, instead of another watch...
> 
> DWE-5600CC-3. I like it!! Expect to see a separate thread on it from me in the next few days/week. ?
> 
> View attachment 15590986
> 
> 
> View attachment 15590987
> 
> 
> Glow in the dark band! (not the green one) Teaser for upcoming thread.
> 
> View attachment 15591462
> 
> 
> View attachment 15591463


Best shots of this watch I've seen so far. Congrats man. Looks great.


----------



## dogandcatdentist

dboulders said:


> Today was a good day.
> 
> I received a GWG1000 from a Forum member and a DW6900JM20-8CR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have something else landing tomorrow and hopefully my Range Beast is here early next week..


So cool, you got it on wrist so fast! Mine has not shipped yet from Hodinkee.

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

dogandcatdentist said:


> So cool, you got it on wrist so fast! Mine has not shipped yet from Hodinkee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


I actually picked it up from the Soho store. Could've have it a couple of days ago but didn't have the time. Sometimes I hate being an Adult with responsibilities haha


----------



## Guarionex

dogandcatdentist said:


> So cool, you got it on wrist so fast! Mine has not shipped yet from Hodinkee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


Some have already shipped and been delivered. Should be soon for you.

Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## chewie’s dad

Time4Playnow said:


> Oh! Well now it's rather obvious, isn't it, that I'm not a Star Wars fan?? 😂 😂
> lol


My dog Chewbacca is very disappointed with you.


----------



## wtma

GW-5000B


----------



## Daddy Pig

Hello good guys,

Gave to myself a prize for being a conscious person, you see, a couple of months or so ago I started to sell watches that weren't getting any wrist time whatsoever, some of them on dead batteries and I didn't even care a bit not being able to were them.

Some of them were models that I like a lot and yet I didn't feel any attachment or the need to wear them... So far 12 already founded new homes and loving, proud owners. Even the Bumblebee left, a watch once I considered my favorite ana-digi.

Anyway, I decided to get one that I've been wanting for quite some time, a reasonable priced (59.99 bucks) classic with, to my preferences, the right amount of bling.

*DW5600EG-9*








*Tschüss*


----------



## Dxnnis

Daddy Pig said:


> Hello good guys,
> 
> Gave to myself a prize for being a conscious person, you see, a couple of months or so ago I started to sell watches that weren't getting any wrist time whatsoever, some of them on dead batteries and I didn't even care a bit not being able to were them.
> 
> Some of them were models that I like a lot and yet I didn't feel any attachment or the need to wear them... So far 12 already founded new homes and loving, proud owners. Even the Bumblebee left, a watch once I considered my favorite ana-digi.
> 
> Anyway, I decided to get one that I've been wanting for quite some time, a reasonable priced (59.99 bucks) classic with, to my preferences, the right amount of bling.
> 
> *DW5600EG-9*
> View attachment 15597344
> 
> *Tschüss*


Very nice @Daddy Pig, some of my favourites are the basic models


----------



## -citizen

Mtg b1000vl. Could not be more. Satisfied with the design. I may change the strap for a metal one if I can find one with a nice colour.


----------



## Daddy Pig

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice @Daddy Pig, some of my favourites are the basic models


Thanks Man ✌🏻. Everyday I like more and more the basics, they're, I think, perfect in their own humble way.


----------



## phsan007

Although it is not a G, it is the first Casio of my 10y old daughter. ?
My Christmas gift. I really hope she enjoys it.


----------



## Dxnnis

phsan007 said:


> Although it is not a G, it is the first Casio of my 10y old daughter. 😊
> My Christmas gift. I really hope she enjoys it.
> 
> View attachment 15597990


Hope she enjoys it 👍


----------



## Zednut

This black chromed beauty just arrived in the house!


----------



## FROG

Zednut said:


> This black chromed beauty just arrived in the house!
> View attachment 15598010


Awesome, but why isn't it on your wrist next to your silverhand?


----------



## Zednut

FROG said:


> Awesome, but why isn't it on your wrist next to your silverhand?


Not enough street cred to wear it yet🤣


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Zednut said:


> Not enough street cred to wear it yet🤣


love the 7800's I still need to add the grey one to my collection, I have the plain white one and it has a black strap which was included extra, so it looks likt the standard black and silver, but with the nice blue led backlight, and I have the all black as you have


----------



## kylini

I was not expecting my new GW-5000 to arrive today! Just in time for a flight! This is my second G-Shock after that colorful guy on the left hooked me a week ago. I'm particularly impressed with the weight and presence: this is much more "significant" than my plastic model.


----------



## mrwomble

phsan007 said:


> Although it is not a G, it is the first Casio of my 10y old daughter.
> My Christmas gift. I really hope she enjoys it.
> 
> View attachment 15597990


Great choice!


----------



## CC

...


----------



## dboulders

GPR-B1000 Purchased from a forum member. Damn this is one biiiiig watch lol.. Loving it so far


----------



## Danny T

Latest and last for 2020

"EarthToneOak"

My fav colourway (or absence of it) of all the CasiOaks. This is my 4th.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BuyIndioOates

Landed_Alien said:


> I picked up this G-Lide a few weeks back. Great for walks on the beach.
> 
> View attachment 15568417


I'm thinking about picking this one up too. Thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates

iimm said:


> Not a G, but still a Casio. Oceanus S5000, edo kiriko version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty rad

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

dboulders said:


> GPR-B1000 Purchased from a forum member. Damn this is one biiiiig watch lol.. Loving it so far


I ride my bike/walk wearing this. Great informative map in the app when you transfer the info.

edit: Correction, I have the GBD-H1000, but still...


----------



## phsan007

Hey folks, I hope you are all safe.
Now it's my wife's Christmas gift. ?
GMD-S6900


----------



## thomastoyota7168

GST B100 in July 8th, and MTG B1000 on 2 Sep 2020. Sunbathing tis morning, no sun for the lasst few days.


----------



## sticky

IT'S HERE. Despite my fears about the traditionally light fingered Royal Mail Christmas workers.


----------



## Racer88

$31 shipped to my door!


----------



## Georgewg

I have 3 with the shiny blue bezel and STN negative LCD display with the titanium bracelet incoming and 1 with the shiny green ring around the perimeter of the crystal with the STN positive LCD display and composite bracelet incoming.


----------



## Kairo

Casio DW5500C
I guess i can forget a bezel for this one. ☺


----------



## nkwatchy

Well that was quick! Digging it.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie

whoops, wrong thread  Shes G2G though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul

Not purchases but I couldn't figure where else to show these. My wife owned G-Shocks long before me. Well, BABY-G anyway. Found these three lurking in a drawer plus a bonus Casio.


----------



## M. Reno

Nothing fancy









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

Just landed, nice way to end the year.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

I was not expecting buying any of these 2 watches.
Well, to be honest, i was eyeing them but never pulled the trigger as I didn't find a strong justification to get them. And considering the nice amount of Casio watches that i already have, it is becoming very complicate to enjoy all of them at some point.

But realizing that they have reached End Of Life (one in terms of production and the other in terms of design) made the difference.

*GA-2110ET-8AER*

I wanted one with positive display and different from what u already have, therefore the grey one.
Pulled the trigger for this one because I happened to find it available where I live at an OK price (that is a first).










*Casio "Duro" MDV-106-1AV*
Bought at a very good price in ebay (coming from US seller).
I have one other Diver, a Seiko Tuna SBBN031, maybe 20x more expensive than this one.
For the money, I am blown away by this watch.

It is my first "bought" Marlin and will make great company to my father's digital one.


----------



## CC

Picked up the MTG 'TAI CHI' from G Shock UK for a great price.
Unfortunately think I'll be returning it as the legibility is very poor...










First picture I took the watch was upside-down, it's that hard to see in winter daylight.


----------



## BikerJeff

CC said:


> Picked up the MTG 'TAI CHI' from G Shock UK for a great price.
> Unfortunately think I'll be returning it as the legibility is very poor...
> 
> View attachment 15632436
> 
> 
> First picture I took the watch was upside-down, it's that hard to see in winter daylight.


They were a great price, i remember seeing them on HUKD. I was very tempted myself, but wasn't sure about the colour. If it isn't that legible, then i made the right choice not getting it.


----------



## dgaddis

I just picked up this Citizen, new they go for about $800-$900. I got it used for $530. Titanium with Duratect MRK+DLC finish is amazing, I'm the third owner and there's not a single mark on this thing anywhere. It's shock resistant. You can realign the hands (it'll do it on it's own too). 200m water resistant. Awesome quick adjust clasp. Standard lugs so you can put a strap on it if you want. Fantastic fit and finish. Chronograph. World time. Perpetual calendar. Radio controlled. I've lusted after the DLC'd smaller MRG, but not any more, not when I got this for ~1/4 the price. Casio offers some amazing bang for the buck on some watches (like the Oceanus T200, which I have) but the MRGs, as cool as they are, are not a bang for the buck.

Super light and comfy too. 43.5mm case, 14mm thick, only 98g sized for my wrist.


----------



## scotthp49

GA2100-1A1 came in this week. An unexpected purchase for me--every time it restocks at legit retailers I miss it, but I lucked out last week. I feel, as the kids say, basic for loving this one since it was so hyped this year, but what can I say, I like what I like. It has totally delivered, I've worn it everyday and love it just as much in person as I did in pictures.
Everyone complains about legibility with this watch, but I have to say, I personally haven't had any issues. I use the stopwatch more than I expected to and with the backlight it works well. There are of course times when the analog hands disrupt the use of the digital window, but it hasn't bothered me.


----------



## nkwatchy

PRW-2500T-7 newly arrived and resized.
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Haven't got it yet but I just bought a G/shock GA110LS in transparent orange! I don't normally buy these models but I think it looks cool...







..


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

nkwatchy said:


> PRW-2500T-7 newly arrived and resized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I want one-off these so bad! lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

i


kenls said:


> Red square arrived...
> 
> Before, (with donor parts)
> 
> View attachment 15070209
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 15070211
> 
> 
> And on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 15070213
> 
> 
> Well done to Relojesdemoda.com. Ordered last Saturday, due to Covid-19 wasn't posted until Friday and arrived today.


 I know this is an old post but I've got the same red square adrenalin so where did you get your bezel from looks really cool and adds a nice pop of red?
Cheers


----------



## cezwho

I have it....but will be returning it


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

W


cezwho said:


> I have it....but will be returning it
> 
> View attachment 15640604


Why mate to big? That an icon of a G great watch...


----------



## cezwho

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> W
> 
> Why mate to big? That an icon of a G great watch...


Not at all. I actually like the 1A1's size. The blacked out theme is awesome too! But upon closer inspection, it has 2 marks on the timezone bezel, only shows up on certain angles. They can't be removed at all. I can't unsee them and it's unacceptable for me to have those marks on a brand new watch, so I just returned it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Not a G but still a cool Casio WS1200H-1A fishing watch. I paid $35 of fleabay! Ye Ha..


----------



## CC

So I sold the 'Tai Chi' MTG because I could barely read the face.
Had the B-2000 on my mind for a long time but wasn't sure due to bezel shape and hollow links.

Seen one on a great deal, 25% off & £25 Cashback, so I ordered at a cost of £685.
With free returns I thought I'd check it out but would probably go straight back... No chance as I love it!

Looks and feels great. Especially like the hour markers as they are polished which makes them very reflective.
Bezel, not an issue in person.
Hollow links feel great.
Not a fan of domed Sapphire but it's very subtle and hardly noticable.

Not had chance to size it yet, couple of quick shots...


----------



## FordHammie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummer1

My latest and first G-Shock purchase for 2021 is the GWF-D1000B Frogman.
I purchased this from a WUS member and am very pleased!


----------



## Maddog1970

.......oh yes I did!

Snake MT-g......why you ask?

well, as much as I liked the Tai Chi and Volcanic Lightning MT-G, I can't actually tell the time with either, whereas this one I can......and I also really like the "snake Print" and colours in general!

so take your best shot!


----------



## Dxnnis

I really like it @Maddog1970 so well done  👍


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Nicely done @Drummer1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

My latest I love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Reno

Drummer1 said:


> My latest and first G-Shock purchase for 2021 is the GWF-D1000B Frogman.
> I purchased this from a WUS member and am very pleased!
> View attachment 15645088
> View attachment 15645098


Nicely done 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> So I sold the 'Tai Chi' MTG because I could barely read the face.
> Had the B-2000 on my mind for a long time but wasn't sure due to bezel shape and hollow links.
> 
> Seen one on a great deal, 25% off & £25 Cashback, so I ordered at a cost of £685.
> With free returns I thought I'd check it out but would probably go straight back... No chance as I love it!
> 
> Looks and feels great. Especially like the hour markers as they are polished which makes them very reflective.
> Bezel, not an issue in person.
> Hollow links feel great.
> Not a fan of domed Sapphire but it's very subtle and hardly noticable.
> 
> Not had chance to size it yet, couple of quick shots...
> 
> View attachment 15644616
> 
> 
> View attachment 15644617


Yeah this is a great watch. The links don't feel any different to me than past MT-Gs, so I'm not sure what those complaints were about. The links have always been steel/resin composite. But I thought you were getting the Cherry version?


----------



## thomastoyota7168

I concurred on the legibility. U r not the first. Me included. Esp the day of the week. Mine is the MTG B1000 1A. the day of the week wordings are in black. Other variants, maybe easier to read due to white wordings.

I like the MTG B2000 due to its legibility, esp the thick white hands.

I want to be able to tell the time at a glance for my watches.


----------



## Rocat

FordHammie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that Smiths is a nice watch. Very well done Sir.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

CC said:


> So I sold the 'Tai Chi' MTG because I could barely read the face.
> Had the B-2000 on my mind for a long time but wasn't sure due to bezel shape and hollow links.
> 
> Seen one on a great deal, 25% off & £25 Cashback, so I ordered at a cost of £685.
> With free returns I thought I'd check it out but would probably go straight back... No chance as I love it!
> 
> Looks and feels great. Especially like the hour markers as they are polished which makes them very reflective.
> Bezel, not an issue in person.
> Hollow links feel great.
> Not a fan of domed Sapphire but it's very subtle and hardly noticable.
> 
> Not had chance to size it yet, couple of quick shots...
> 
> View attachment 15644616
> 
> 
> View attachment 15644617


Wow what a cool G mate! It's so crisp and sharp like a piece off hi-tech equipment.Cool watch...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

dgaddis said:


> I just picked up this Citizen, new they go for about $800-$900. I got it used for $530. Titanium with Duratect MRK+DLC finish is amazing, I'm the third owner and there's not a single mark on this thing anywhere. It's shock resistant. You can realign the hands (it'll do it on it's own too). 200m water resistant. Awesome quick adjust clasp. Standard lugs so you can put a strap on it if you want. Fantastic fit and finish. Chronograph. World time. Perpetual calendar. Radio controlled. I've lusted after the DLC'd smaller MRG, but not any more, not when I got this for ~1/4 the price. Casio offers some amazing bang for the buck on some watches (like the Oceanus T200, which I have) but the MRGs, as cool as they are, are not a bang for the buck.
> 
> Super light and comfy too. 43.5mm case, 14mm thick, only 98g sized for my wrist.


Citizens are so underated! I love their watches.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

scotthp49 said:


> GA2100-1A1 came in this week. An unexpected purchase for me--every time it restocks at legit retailers I miss it, but I lucked out last week. I feel, as the kids say, basic for loving this one since it was so hyped this year, but what can I say, I like what I like. It has totally delivered, I've worn it everyday and love it just as much in person as I did in pictures.
> Everyone complains about legibility with this watch, but I have to say, I personally haven't had any issues. I use the stopwatch more than I expected to and with the backlight it works well. There are of course times when the analog hands disrupt the use of the digital window, but it hasn't bothered me.
> View attachment 15640066


Get the SS case and bracelet from Aliexpress it will kick it up another notch. Mind you the stealth look is pretty cool...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

cezwho said:


> Not at all. I actually like the 1A1's size. The blacked out theme is awesome too! But upon closer inspection, it has 2 marks on the timezone bezel, only shows up on certain angles. They can't be removed at all. I can't unsee them and it's unacceptable for me to have those marks on a brand new watch, so I just returned it.


I see! I know how you feel regarding marks it's hard not to notice them and they can be quite distracting.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Maddog1970 said:


> .......oh yes I did!
> 
> Snake MT-g......why you ask?
> 
> well, as much as I liked the Tai Chi and Volcanic Lightning MT-G, I can't actually tell the time with either, whereas this one I can......and I also really like the "snake Print" and colours in general!
> 
> so take your best shot!
> 
> View attachment 15645181


I'd rock that no problems! Awesome choice...


----------



## Frugalwatcher

My latest fraternal G-Shock twins. GMW-B5000TFG-9 & B5000D-1.


----------



## thomastoyota7168

Congrats, this.model 5000 has always been on.my radar.


----------



## CC

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah this is a great watch. The links don't feel any different to me than past MT-Gs, so I'm not sure what those complaints were about. The links have always been steel/resin composite. But I thought you were getting the Cherry version?


Never seen hollow links before, they are usually solid metal.
This was shown on an eBay listing as caused by a jeweler, who obviously didn't know what they were doing, which made me think they may not be as robust as usual...










The 'Cherry' model was from a Spanish retailer but with the import confusion at the moment I wasn't prepared for the hassle.
This and the blue version popped up on a well known UK retailers site, Ernest Jones, with 25% discount.
Blue looks nice but no resin band 'Premium' watches for me.

Probably did me a favour as I've never found a silver G that I was happy with before. Only silver watch I've kept is the Manaslu Pro Trek.


----------



## nkwatchy

Just in and I seriously like it. I don't mind the small screen at all. It's there just as an add-on IMO. Is it just me or is the strap very much like a GW-5000 strap?









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I always seem to remember the fact that I have a mortgage *AFTER* buying a watch, anyone else have the same problem?

Anyway, here's my NOS DW5600c Japan A, minimum details on the listing but I was up against someone else who saw instantly what it was, maybe someone here, in which case, sorry 😬


----------



## cezwho




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Maddog1970 said:


> .......oh yes I did!
> 
> Snake MT-g......why you ask?
> 
> well, as much as I liked the Tai Chi and Volcanic Lightning MT-G, I can't actually tell the time with either, whereas this one I can......and I also really like the "snake Print" and colours in general!
> 
> so take your best shot!
> 
> View attachment 15645181


Haven't seen you around as much Maddog. Enjoy it!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

As promised @CC Here's my shiny new G


----------



## mrwomble

Congrats Beefy, that was quick! How are you enjoying it?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mrwomble said:


> Congrats Beefy, that was quick! How are you enjoying it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I paid for express shipping, it's surpasses expectations, love how clear the STN display is










I'm gonna pick up the resin band and a Gold keeper for it too


----------



## Racer88

I've posted this elsewhere, but it's new to me, and it's shiny! I wasn't sure what to expect in terms of how I would like it. But, I love my NOS G-011D-7BDR "Cube!"


----------



## Divine_Madcat

Well, posted elsewhere, but since I can't get enough of the darn thing, why not...


----------



## DWSURATT

This is my newest G also posted elsewhere but I'm not loving it. As posted in another thread I hate this negative display


----------



## wilfred6

whenever a new Baby-G or smaller model drops that can be worn by dudes i'm all over it (small wrist crew). latest pickup is the S5600, yummy


----------



## Racer88

wilfred6 said:


> whenever a new Baby-G or smaller model drops that can be worn by dudes i'm all over it (small wrist crew).


Casio would do well to RE-brand their small G's, getting rid of the "Baby." I think it's a cultural thing... in Asia, it flies. But, Americans... especially male Americans aren't going to wear something that is emblazoned with the word, "Baby" on it.

Possible alternatives would be "G-Lite." Or "G-Shock Lite." Or maybe "GSL." Something like that. But, grown American men with smaller wrists are not going to be keen on wearing anything labeled, "Baby."


----------



## Master-of-Shock

Im Asian and have the same thought.

So girly name, yikes!!


----------



## Phreddo

I saw this in person at Walmart of all places.

It was much lighter and not nearly as big as I imagined.

GBD-H1000

I would have much preferred the orange model, but I got a great deal on this one.










Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Master-of-Shock

I thi k u made the right color choice.w


----------



## Phreddo

Not a new watch or a new G, or even a Casio.

But a new strap for my Deep Blue Master 500 automatic diver.

Less dressy, but much more comfortable and wearable.

Plus, I've lost tiny screws from the link pins, so this seems more reliable.

The material is super supple and flexible.

I really love it.

Totally alters the balance and brings down the weight.
















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## teehan

none for me unfortunately. grey's for the missus. yellow's for the niece.


----------



## cvdl

Was checking out my local online market place and found this mint g8100.
The seller unexpectedly accepted my 35 dollar offer. So I'm really stoked.

Always wanted this quirky watch, albeit in of the more 'adventurous' colour schemes. But for the price it's a no brainer.


----------



## FarmeR57

This one has been on my hitlist for a while and it has not disappointed.

GW-3000M









My orange trio... though a black strap for the 3000M is on the way


----------



## RadiumWatches

FarmeR57 said:


> This one has been on my hitlist for a while and it has not dissapointed.
> 
> GW-3000M
> View attachment 15698504
> 
> 
> My orange trio... though a black strap for the 3000M is on the way
> 
> View attachment 15698506


Nice watch! What is the model number?


----------



## Racer88

cvdl said:


> Was checking out my local online market place and found this mint g8100.
> The seller unexpectedly accepted my 35 dollar offer. So I'm really stoked.
> 
> Always wanted this quirky watch, albeit in of the more 'adventurous' colour schemes. But for the price it's a no brainer.
> 
> View attachment 15681508
> View attachment 15681509
> View attachment 15681510
> View attachment 15681511
> View attachment 15681513


That IS a "quirky" watch.

Nice mouse pad. I see what you did there.  ?


----------



## FarmeR57

RadiumWatches said:


> Nice watch! What is the model number


Glad you like it RadiumWatches 🙂
It is a GW-3000M-4AJF released in 2010.


----------



## Chempop

FarmeR57 said:


> My orange trio... though a black strap for the 3000M is on the way
> 
> View attachment 15698506


Continuing with the orange theme, I just received a DW5600LC-45 strap form a poland ebay seller watch_strap_center

Buyers beware, it absolutely REEKED of tobacco. I should have read more feedback, one of the neutral feedbacks mentioned this very issue.

After giving the strap a few baths (vinegar first, then a really good natural 'sal suds soap'), little scrubbing with a soft toothbrush, I think it'll be okay.

Another note, the strap isn't as bright as my orange GWM5610 bezel, I know it's from another model, but I was a little surprised it's definitely a different generation dye.


----------



## Georgewg

Just got this in. I like it so much that I ordered a 2nd one exactly like it to have as a backup just in case anything happens to this 1st one.


----------



## Racer88

I posted elsewhere, but here is my latest acquisition again for this thread. Today is the third day of the "honeymoon" wearing this beauty.

G-7800


----------



## sodamonkey

GA-2100SKE, one of the six new skeleton models released:












































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## StChalky

GA-2000-1A9ER, my 1st G-Shock, arrived yesterday.


----------



## cvdl

Chempop said:


> Continuing with the orange theme, I just received a DW5600LC-45 strap form a poland ebay seller watch_strap_center
> 
> Buyers beware, it absolutely REEKED of tobacco. I should have read more feedback, one of the neutral feedbacks mentioned this very issue.
> 
> After giving the strap a few baths (vinegar first, then a really good natural 'sal suds soap'), little scrubbing with a soft toothbrush, I think it'll be okay.
> 
> Another note, the strap isn't as bright as my orange GWM5610 bezel, I know it's from another model, but I was a little surprised it's definitely a different generation dye.


Yep. Had the same experience two years back. Everything smelled badly. Had it returned and got my money back.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I just got this cheap on eBay, photo is from the advert, I'll take a clearer one when it arrives, I now have a trio of these which I'll showcase


----------



## Racer88

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> View attachment 15701031
> 
> 
> I just got this cheap on eBay, photo is from the advert, I'll take a clearer one when it arrives, I now have a trio of these which I'll showcase


Cool! Now that I have (and like very much) the positive version of the G-7800... a little part of me wants to get a negative version. I find negative LCDs hard to read, but it is said this negative is a good one. Plus it just looks so cool, AND this is such a great watch.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Racer88 said:


> Cool! Now that I have (and like very much) the positive version of the G-7800... a little part of me wants to get a negative version. I find negative LCDs hard to read, but it is said this negative is a good one. Plus it just looks so cool, AND this is such a great watch.


I actually took the negatve display from the all black and put it into my white, to give even more contrast against the silver bezel, and the clarity compared to other negatives is next level, however now i've bought the grey i'll be swapping my other modules back over again, I may even put the white band and bezel back on to make them all original...

i'll see how good a selection of photos I can take and i'll add them to one of the existing G7800 threads

theres different tint on each one too, so the negative in the grey model has a kind of pink tint, whereas in the all black its more yellow, and same with the positives, the standard black has the greeny tint and green led, whereas the white has a light blue tint and light blue led


----------



## Speedsterescu

Metal square (5000)









Trimis de pe al meu VOG-AL00 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Speedsterescu

CasiOak, a gift from my friend Peter.









Trimis de pe al meu VOG-AL00 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Speedsterescu

Analog 









Trimis de pe al meu VOG-AL00 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

I forgot to add my new-to-me Casioak in here!


----------



## sticky




----------



## Jomarr

MTG B2000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

Got this LCW-M170T yesterday:










It was advertised as not working/needs new battery, but 20 minutes of wintersun brought it back to life. I kinda think it might be too nice for me though, I'm not used to such shinny things...


----------



## Kairo

Casio DW-5200C-9. 
Looking forward to to check this out in real life.


----------



## Kairo

This one will also soon show up in my mailbox.
I hope it will be a little nicer with some cleaning.


----------



## Georgewg

Kairo said:


> This one will also soon show up in my mailbox.
> I hope it will be a little nicer with some cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 15711450


Is that the Spike Lee?


----------



## Kairo

Georgewg said:


> Is that the Spike Lee?


Yes it is. - A Casio DW5000SL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Kairo said:


> This one will also soon show up in my mailbox.
> I hope it will be a little nicer with some cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 15711450


Nice nice @Kairo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Speedsterescu said:


> CasiOak, a gift from my friend Peter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu VOG-AL00 folosind Tapatalk





Speedsterescu said:


> Analog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu VOG-AL00 folosind Tapatalk


Rarely checking in here .... very very nice ...love especially the analog Froggy ...  enjoy










Here my girlfriends! She loves it !


----------



## Georgewg

Kairo said:


> Yes it is. - A Casio DW5000SL


Very nice. I own 3 Spike Lee DW5000SL G-Shock watches. Two of them are unused and NOS and still inside their factory G-Shock boxes.


----------



## Georgewg

I just ordered a GA110-RG and 2 more glossy GD100-GB G-Shocks tonight and I also have a 3rd negative display GS100-GB incoming as well as one GD100-MS3 and a 2nd GD100-1A incoming.


----------



## Kairo

Georgewg said:


> Very nice. I own 3 Spike Lee DW5000SL G-Shock watches. Two of them are unused and NOS and still inside their factory G-Shock boxes.


Cool !
I have just seen pictures of this model, so i am looking forward to see it in real life when it arrives.
I think the yellow (instead of white) border and text in the crystal make it a very different watch then a DW-50001JF or a DW-5000SP.


----------



## Georgewg

Kairo said:


> Cool !
> I have just seen pictures of this model, so i am looking forward to see it in real life when it arrives.
> I think the yellow (instead of white) border and text in the crystal make it a very different watch then a DW-50001JF or a DW-5000SP.


Here's a picture of what mine looks like right now with a dead battery in it. I haven't had time to replace the battery and to grease the gasket. Someday maybe I will do that.


----------



## jhdscript

My new watch: *ZRC GF Spirit 1964*


----------



## sc08 lab

I was looking at modding my 25th anniversary but then this popped up and I couldn't resist 









Yours in SC.


----------



## Dxnnis

sc08 lab said:


> I was looking at modding my 25th anniversary but then this popped up and I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours in SC.


Nice one, looks great


----------



## Georgewg

Just got this in today.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

And finally...red full metal square arrived!!!
Here's a pic...wonderful color anyway


----------



## Dxnnis

AstroAtlantique said:


> And finally...red full metal square arrived!!!
> Here's a pic...wonderful color anyway
> View attachment 15718286


Looks more copper in your photo, love how it seems to change colour in all the photos I have seen from you guys that have one


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Dxnnis said:


> Looks more copper in your photo, love how it seems to change colour in all the photos I have seen from you guys that have one


Yep... I noticed that this plating is really sensible to water...
While washing my hands, where the watch's surface meets water drops a golden/copper tone appears...it really is "strange"


----------



## somebodyux

GA2000. Got this 2 days ago out of impulse.


----------



## Chempop

Fed Ex has practically shut down here in the northeast US, but apparently they've been able to send my new watches back-and-forth.. and back... between two different sorting and distribution sites over the course of the past week 

Not a big fan of how Fed Ex just updates expected arrival "[today] by 12:00pm" when there is absolutely no chance of that happening. Finally they updated the tracking with Shipment exceptionDelay beyond our control  

At least they prioritize their drivers safety. Okay, rant over.


----------



## kubr1ck

Chempop said:


> Fed Ex has practically shut down here in the northeast US, but apparently they've been able to send my new watches back-and-forth.. and back... between two different sorting and distribution sites over the course of the past week
> 
> Not a big fan of how Fed Ex just updates expected arrival "[today] by 12:00pm" when there is absolutely no chance of that happening. Finally they updated the tracking with Shipment exceptionDelay beyond our control
> 
> At least they prioritize their drivers safety. Okay, rant over.


I feel your pain. My last watch via DHL went from Jordan to Bahrain, then got stuck in Germany for almost four days due to weather, then went to NYC, then Cincinnati, then back to NYC due to some customs issue, then back to Cincinnati and finally to LA, lol. It did get to me eventually (took 11 days), as I'm sure yours will as well. Hang in there. Tracking watches is a stressful endeavor.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

AstroAtlantique said:


> Yep... I noticed that this plating is really sensible to water...
> While washing my hands, where the watch's surface meets water drops a golden/copper tone appears...it really is "strange"
> View attachment 15720423
> View attachment 15720424


Or your water could be undeniable? Just kidding...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

I Just got this in and ordered a 2nd one of the same exact model to have as a backup. I had the same exact GA110-RG rose gold G-Shock that I gave to my kid back a few years ago. He wore it for a year or two then dropped it and damaged the top part of the LCD display. I still have the watch and it still works. However, the top part of the LCD display is cracked and bleeding. I've attached a picture of the damaged watch below. You can see that it's been well abused by my kid with all the scratches that's on the watch.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Or your water could be undeniable? Just kidding...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Ups... I'm sorry...I understand you're kidding but I didn't understand the meaning! English is not my native language, what do you mean?


----------



## Rammus

My latest purchase W800H-1AVCF, incredible watch for 20 €


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Rammus said:


> My latest purchase W800H-1AVCF, incredible watch for 20 €


is that the one with the "hidden" countdown timer?


----------



## Rammus

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> is that the one with the "hidden" countdown timer?


I don't know, I haven't seen countdown timer


----------



## elborderas

Rammus said:


> I don't know, I haven't seen countdown timer


It is.
There is a huge thread about it


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Rammus said:


> I don't know, I haven't seen countdown timer


yeh, a minor mod to the pcb and the countdown timer suddenly appears


----------



## somebodyux

I have an addiction problem.


----------



## Mr Auto

Rammus said:


> My latest purchase W800H-1AVCF, incredible watch for 20 €


Indeed!

I've had mine 11years now and still goin strong!

Enjoy it.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner74

Just got it today from a fellow WUS member


----------



## wrxy

Adding some colors to the rotation.


----------



## Kairo

Kairo said:


> Casio DW-5200C-9.
> Looking forward to to check this out in real life.
> 
> View attachment 15711421


Just received this today. ☺
Pretty happy with the condition.
Some of the push-buttons was not working 100%, so a little cleaning and lubing was done.
New gasket, battery, carbon-tape inside the crystal, and a little polishing with Autosol and Cerium-Oxide.


----------



## therion

My latest G, the 35th anniversary Magma Ocean Rangeman :


----------



## easyjetrider

therion said:


> My latest G, the 35th anniversary Magma Ocean Rangeman :


Wow! That looks awesome! Wear in good health.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> Just received this today.
> Pretty happy with the condition.
> Some of the push-buttons was not working 100%, so a little cleaning and lubing was done.
> New gasket, battery, carbon-tape inside the crystal, and a little polishing with Autosol and Cerium-Oxide.
> 
> View attachment 15730323
> View attachment 15730325
> View attachment 15730326
> View attachment 15730351
> View attachment 15730337


Lovely Kai, I'm assuming you have the gold screws?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Pankrates

The watch is old (a Rangeman 9400 DMJ) but the band and bezel are new. Does it count?


----------



## Scott.

Arrived yesterday. Finally had time to get it sized.

Extremely impressed and very happy with this one


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck

Scott. said:


> Arrived yesterday. Finally had time to get it sized.
> 
> Extremely impressed and very happy with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, I think these are sold out on the usa g shock website now. Going to be rare in coming years. Wish I had one!!

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

DLC set


----------



## oldspice

Been on a bit of a "square tear" recently (I think I should trademark that!). Picked this guy up after selling off most of my squares a bit ago (pardon the smudgy crystal).









That was the first domino to fall. Thanks to the FS forum here, I've got a GMW-B5000G-1 incoming, because, you know, my aging eyes do better with a positive display; second domino. Then, I thought to myself, "you know, that B5000 would look really nice on the bracelet.". Off to eBay and someone had just posted a new GMW-B5000GD-1 for a great price, so, I mean, I should really see what that negative STN display is all about, right? Last domino (for now). Both should be here next week.


----------



## Mr Auto

oldspice said:


> Been on a bit of a "square tear" recently (I think I should trademark that!). Picked this guy up after selling off most of my squares a bit ago (pardon the smudgy crystal).
> 
> View attachment 15731943
> 
> That was the first domino to fall. Thanks to the FS forum here, I've got a GMW-B5000G-1 incoming, because, you know, my aging eyes do better with a positive display; second domino. Then, I thought to myself, "you know, that B5000 would look really nice on the bracelet.". Off to eBay and someone had just posted a new GMW-B5000GD-1 for a great price, so, I mean, I should really see what that negative STN display is all about, right? Last domino (for now). Both should be here next week.


while your at it you should really see what carbon fibre & titanium on a square is all about _cough..S5600J..cough_

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

The re-issue AW-500E-1E back in stock at Watchspree so I just had to do it, especially at £73!!

Pics are stock photos from Casio website:
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

I decided to have another go at the PRW-50/60 to see if I might have been a bit too hasty back in November 2020 in getting rid of my PRW-50.

It seems the prices on them have gone up a bit. The days of new ones under $300 might be gone for a while.

I wanted to try the PRW-60 but all I found were the negative display ones and I have never done well with this type of display. Plus the negative display on my PRW-6000 was quite terrible (good luck if you wanted to see the barometer graph) and I always wonder why Casio would allow negative displays on the Protrek lineup (especially on a tiny ass screen that is on the analog/digital ones) as these are part of the Casio professional lineup where you need to be able to easily read the info....

There is at least one PRW-60 that is not a limited edition or has a weird black and red strap combo that has a positive display. It is on a fabric strap. However most are in Hong Kong or Japan and most are between $350 to $400 before taxes and shipping. I really did not want to wait a month to get it with free shipping and I did not want to pay $40 more for DHL so i was stuck

Well I was able to find one brand new with all the items (tags, boxes etc) being sold in the USA for a good price (not the greatest but you are not going to be finding super cheap new Protrek PRW-50,60,6000,6100 analog/digital models it seems.

This one has a ending of 1ADR instead of the usual JR so this denotes a model whose market is not Japan but another part of the world (but not the USA) as the Japan market one is ending in 1AJF

I am interested to see how this one compares to the other Protrek watches I have. Especially the PRW-6100/S6100 and PRW-5000/5100 models which I consider some of the most easy to read ani/digi Protreks out there.

Here is a Casio render pic of what the watch looks like. I should see it by Friday


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Just got this fella. In love...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM

journeyforce said:


> I decided to have another go at the PRW-50/60 to see if I might have been a bit too hasty back in November 2020 in getting rid of my PRW-50.
> 
> It seems the prices on them have gone up a bit. The days of new ones under $300 might be gone for a while.
> 
> I wanted to try the PRW-60 but all I found were the negative display ones and I have never done well with this type of display. Plus the negative display on my PRW-6000 was quite terrible (good luck if you wanted to see the barometer graph) and I always wonder why Casio would allow negative displays on the Protrek lineup (especially on a tiny ass screen that is on the analog/digital ones) as these are part of the Casio professional lineup where you need to be able to easily read the info....
> 
> There is at least one PRW-60 that is not a limited edition or has a weird black and red strap combo that has a positive display. It is on a fabric strap. However most are in Hong Kong or Japan and most are between $350 to $400 before taxes and shipping. I really did not want to wait a month to get it with free shipping and I did not want to pay $40 more for DHL so i was stuck
> 
> Well I was able to find one brand new with all the items (tags, boxes etc) being sold in the USA for a good price (not the greatest but you are not going to be finding super cheap new Protrek PRW-50,60,6000,6100 analog/digital models it seems.
> 
> This one has a ending of 1ADR instead of the usual JR so this denotes a model whose market is not Japan but another part of the world (but not the USA) as the Japan market one is ending in 1AJF
> 
> I am interested to see how this one compares to the other Protrek watches I have. Especially the PRW-6100/S6100 and PRW-5000/5100 models which I consider some of the most easy to read ani/digi Protreks out there.
> 
> Here is a Casio render pic of what the watch looks like. I should see it by Friday
> 
> View attachment 15737357


Congrats!

I've been going back and forth between that one and the one with the sapphire crystal (I don't mind a negative display as long as it's a subdial). But I may have to sell a few to get the funds together. Looking forward to your pics though


----------



## theblacks

gl-130 for the beach










broke my criteria rule---only in for small, all analog, no mb6, no bluetooth, no gps [no connectivity] g's---but i made an excuse that i needed a beach g . shockbase helped me find a lunar, tide, sunrise/sunset with no connectivity g using its advanced search function. there are not so many that fit these criteria. the only other ones i was considering were the dw-8600-1v (og fisherman) and the gl-190 (for its large display), as well as the gl-7200 and gl-220 (same modules). i opted for the cheapest one i could find on the bay! the cool thing is that it has my city preprogrammed (i tried doing it manually for fun but i couldn't get the information out right). the gl-130 now hangs out on my car's steering wheel stalk, at the ready for beach time .


----------



## Rammus

It has just arrived today. ?


----------



## Kairo

Kairo said:


> This one will also soon show up in my mailbox.
> I hope it will be a little nicer with some cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 15711450


New battery and gasket + a little cleaning. ☺


----------



## Time4Playnow

New arrival today. Will console me after just selling a Frog, Mudmaster, metal square, and 9400 Ranger! lol

I like this Luminox. Combo leather and Cordura strap, heavy-duty SS buckle, the perfect size for me - about 45mm diameter and little over 13mm thick, w/24mm lugs - and it looks pretty great. The tritium is nice too!


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> New arrival today. Will console me after just selling a Frog, Mudmaster, metal square, and 9400 Ranger! lol
> 
> I like this Luminox. Combo leather and Cordura strap, heavy-duty SS buckle, the perfect size for me - about 45mm diameter and little over 13mm thick, w/24mm lugs - and it looks pretty great. The tritium is nice too!
> 
> View attachment 15739586


Do Bear Grylls and Kikuo Ibe have the same slogan?


----------



## CC

GaryK30 said:


> Do Bear Grylls and Kikuo Ibe have the same slogan?


It's something he often uses. His new autobiography is called the same...


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> Do Bear Grylls and Kikuo Ibe have the same slogan?


They do, but Kikuo says it in Japanese... 🤣 🤣


----------



## easyjetrider

WatchOutChicago said:


> Just got this fella. In love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats - very nice!


----------



## peaceonearth

Nothing spectacular but I'm really liking it


----------



## easyjetrider

Rammus said:


> It has just arrived today. 😊


Fruity!🙂


----------



## Omegaman21

Picked this up yesterday and the rangeman on Wednesday. Sad to say the monster is just being born


----------



## journeyforce

Time4Playnow said:


> New arrival today. Will console me after just selling a Frog, Mudmaster, metal square, and 9400 Ranger! lol
> 
> I like this Luminox. Combo leather and Cordura strap, heavy-duty SS buckle, the perfect size for me - about 45mm diameter and little over 13mm thick, w/24mm lugs - and it looks pretty great. The tritium is nice too!
> 
> View attachment 15739582
> 
> 
> View attachment 15739583
> 
> 
> View attachment 15739584
> 
> 
> View attachment 15739586
> 
> 
> View attachment 15739587


That is a great looking watch. I like everything about it except for the Never Give Up on the case back and dial. It sounds like one of those stupid Covid slogans I have come to hate a lot. Things like "all in this together" "flatten the curve" or "Stay at home today for a better tomorrow"


----------



## journeyforce

My Seiko Protrek... err... Land Trace arrived today (pardon the Japan time as I took the pic before setting it)

Update

I was able to download the Seiko App to an android phone without using a VPN to get it from Google Play Japan

The watch now works the way it is intended and syncs well. I even set the watch to the wrong time to make see it sync

I have an iPhone so no app goodness on that phone. But as I will not really wear it much, I can always fire up the old android phone and sync it there.


----------



## computer_freak

GW-B5600BC (left) to replace my GW-M5610BC (right).

The negative display is so good on the B5600 series.


----------



## oldspice

computer_freak said:


> GW-B5600BC (left) to replace my GW-M5610BC (right).
> 
> The negative display is so good on the B5600 series.
> 
> View attachment 15743187


If you like the negative display on the B5600, you should see the B5000 range! I just picked one up and am very impressed with its readability!


----------



## AAMC

Got this today










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

raspberry beret ...... i think i love her 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

_Admin Edit, from our rules: 8. *Images in posts*, signatures, avatars and profiles *containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are not permitte*d, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. *Staged or gratuitous pictures containing* firearms, *knives*, and weapons *are prohibited without exception*. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team._


----------



## RadiumWatches

Danny T said:


> raspberry beret ...... i think i love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you still love her when she's no longer young and beautiful? 

Beautiful watch, I'm starting to get really afraid of the number of square full metals I'll end with... There's simply no color that they made that I don't love.. well, maybe the Tron one.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Just received this Seiko beauty today. Prospex Shogun SBP189 titanium diver. One advantage of being in the watch game for awhile is that you learn what you truly like. I love this diver - it is quite possibly the perfect diver for me! Size, weight, materials, design/looks - can't be beat, IMO. I haven't weighed it yet but I've heard this watch is only 121 grams - great for a full metal diver having a 43.5mm case size.

This watch has polishing in all the right places, and a bronze-tinged second hand. It will help me to further trim my diver collection.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Just received this Seiko beauty today. Prospex Shogun SBP189 titanium diver. One advantage of being in the watch game for awhile is that you learn what you truly like. I love this diver - it is quite possibly the perfect diver for me! Size, weight, materials, design/looks - can't be beat, IMO. I haven't weighed it yet but I've heard this watch is only 121 grams - great for a full metal diver having a 43.5mm case size.
> 
> This watch has polishing in all the right places, and a bronze-tinged second hand. It will help me to further trim my diver collection.
> 
> View attachment 15746219
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746221


That's a beauty, T4P. Congrats. The finish on that thing just oozes quality.


----------



## oldspice

Time4Playnow said:


> Just received this Seiko beauty today. Prospex Shogun SBP189 titanium diver. One advantage of being in the watch game for awhile is that you learn what you truly like. I love this diver - it is quite possibly the perfect diver for me! Size, weight, materials, design/looks - can't be beat, IMO. I haven't weighed it yet but I've heard this watch is only 121 grams - great for a full metal diver having a 43.5mm case size.
> 
> This watch has polishing in all the right places, and a bronze-tinged second hand. It will help me to further trim my diver collection.
> 
> View attachment 15746219
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746221
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746335


Nice! Seiko's been hitting it out of the park these last few years. The Willard and 62MAS reissues are the bee's knees. Looks like I'll have to put these G Squares in the box and get back to wearing my green Willard again!


----------



## Time4Playnow

oldspice said:


> Nice! Seiko's been hitting it out of the park these last few years. The Willard and 62MAS reissues are the bee's knees. Looks like I'll have to put these G Squares in the box and get back to wearing my green Willard again!
> 
> View attachment 15746349


Very nice, oldspice!! Seiko makes some incredible pieces. They are probably my favorite brand next to Casio.

Btw, for any of you guys new to the watch world - take note of what I did in my post above, quoted below... Did you catch what I said?? I said that GETTING this new Seiko diver will help me TO TRIM my diver collection further. See that? GETTING A NEW WATCH will help me GET RID OF OTHER WATCHES!! 🤣 (it's true, btw, but if I do say so myself, it's a bit of ingenious rationalizing) If ever you must justify a new watch purchase to someone, this is a free, pro tip on how to do it!  There is no charge. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

DW-6900CS-7

The bezel has "a bit of patina" and is rough around the edges; I'll try to flip this one but if it doesn't get any interest I may need to get a new bezel and strap.


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

GL-100A-2

This one was a disappointment, with the cracked (broken!) bezel, which seems very hard to find (though I'll keep looking). With some purchases you take your chances! Still cool, just not as good as it could be.


----------



## Georgewg

journeyforce said:


> That is a great looking watch. I like everything about it except for the Never Give Up on the case back and dial. It sounds like one of those stupid Covid slogans I have come to hate a lot. Things like "all in this together" "flatten the curve" or "Stay at home today for a better tomorrow"


I'm sick of the Covid slogans too. The Covid slogans are BS just like the virus.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> Just received this Seiko beauty today. Prospex Shogun SBP189 titanium diver. One advantage of being in the watch game for awhile is that you learn what you truly like. I love this diver - it is quite possibly the perfect diver for me! Size, weight, materials, design/looks - can't be beat, IMO. I haven't weighed it yet but I've heard this watch is only 121 grams - great for a full metal diver having a 43.5mm case size.
> 
> This watch has polishing in all the right places, and a bronze-tinged second hand. It will help me to further trim my diver collection.
> 
> View attachment 15746219
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746221
> 
> 
> View attachment 15746335


Btw, broke out the scale....

Prospex SPB189 (titanium): 118 grams

Marinemaster SBBN031 (steel): 184 grams

Big difference! I love Ti in all-metal watches, especially divers!


----------



## Danny T

RadiumWatches said:


> Will you still love her when she's no longer young and beautiful?
> 
> Beautiful watch, I'm starting to get really afraid of the number of square full metals I'll end with... There's simply no color that they made that I don't love.. well, maybe the Tron one.


i definitely will. The squares are a perfect size. my last few purchases were only Gshocks. and I already made my sights set on the next one ! Just waiting on it's release !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegaman21

Just picked up this mudmaster


----------



## WatchGalactic

Just had these two come in earlier this week. Love these GBDH models!


----------



## nkwatchy

GM-6900SCM-1 (metal)









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

I have these 2 incoming.


----------



## fafaforza

CC said:


> It's something he often uses. His new autobiography is called the same...
> 
> View attachment 15739901


I might call drinking your own piss giving in 🤣


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM




----------



## BinomialSpider

I like Bear's little pep talk that was included in a small pamphlet with every Gerber "Bear Grylls" knife; but I guess the back of a watch is too small for more than one sentence... The sentence he chose, though, isn't really the best, in my opinion.


----------



## sodamonkey

Just arrived ½ hour ago, AW-500E-1EDR:









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

G5600E, Just arrived today.

I think it has the same band as the gw5000, it's soft and supple.


----------



## randb

sodamonkey said:


> Just arrived ½ hour ago, AW-500E-1EDR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Don't take this the wrong way but I've come to the conclusion that there is a reason why some things become superseded.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

I have 2 incoming GA400HR-1A G-Shocks from Amazon. I bought 2 watches of the same exact model in order to have an extra one as a backup. I purchased each one for $95.95 plus tax and I also purchased the Allstate/SquareTrade 4 year warranty for $5.99 for each watch. This particular model is called the "Heritage Red". It has the beautiful bright red printing on the black bezel and the back of the band is bright red. The black and bright red color contrast gives this model presence on the wrist. The unique thing about this G-Shock model is that it has a crown that rotates clockwise and counterclockwise to scroll through the watch's functions in each mode.


----------



## kubr1ck

Quick unboxing shots of the AWM-500UA-1AJR, which arrived from Fukuoka, Japan the other day. This is a JDM-only bespoke version of the AWM-500 full-metal ana-digi model made for Japanese apparel brand United Arrows.
































The AWM-500UA-1AJR has a full stainless steel construction with a brushed & matte black IP finish, with some select polished sections along the case trim and between the links.

It has Tough Solar, MB6 and a DLC-coated screwdown caseback. The bracelet has a milled clasp, and the links are held together by double-sided push pins for easy adjustment.








The design is based off the AW-500 series from 1989, which was the first ana-digi G-SHOCK. The retro aesthetic is enhanced on this particular version by the gold minute hash marks on the dial and the fluorescent green LCD. The G-SHOCK logo and button accents are in orange.


----------



## Georgewg

Here it is. I have 2 more of this exact same Red Heritage model incoming as backup watches and also 2 regular GA400-1B G-Shocks incoming too.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Wow that watch is *amazing!*


fell in love immediately
desperately needed, well, wanted one
searched for model number
saw prices, cried a little
closed tab
continues life


----------



## Georgewg

Pfeffernuss said:


> Wow that watch is *amazing!*
> 
> 
> fell in love immediately
> desperately needed, well, wanted one
> searched for model number
> saw prices, cried a little
> closed tab
> continues life


Which watch are you referring to. I purchased mine for under $100 together with the 4 year warranty.


----------



## nkwatchy

GA-2110ET-8ADR









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

kubr1ck said:


> Quick unboxing shots of the AWM-500UA-1AJR, which arrived from Fukuoka, Japan the other day. This is a JDM-only bespoke version of the AWM-500 full-metal ana-digi model made for Japanese apparel brand United Arrows.
> View attachment 15760731
> 
> View attachment 15760732
> 
> View attachment 15760733
> 
> View attachment 15760736
> 
> The AWM-500UA-1AJR has a full stainless steel construction with a brushed & matte black IP finish, with some select polished sections along the case trim and between the links.
> 
> It has Tough Solar, MB6 and a DLC-coated screwdown caseback. The bracelet has a milled clasp, and the links are held together by double-sided push pins for easy adjustment.
> View attachment 15760737
> 
> The design is based off the AW-500 series from 1989, which was the first ana-digi G-SHOCK. The retro aesthetic is enhanced on this particular version by the gold minute hash marks on the dial and the fluorescent green LCD. The G-SHOCK logo and button accents are in orange.
> View attachment 15760734


DAMN, stunning watch man. That colourway is (1) beautiful and (2) literally custom made for you haha

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

My new GMW-5000D, Full Metal Square.


----------



## nkwatchy

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfunkel

Picked up the G-Shock GA-2100. Fell in love with the simplicity of it


----------



## cezwho

Gotta love that 6900 with MB6 and Tough Solar


----------



## speedmistr

DW5600EB










With his older brother.


----------



## Phreddo

Not a G, but since I can't get a new video card, I'll have to settle for a new phone.

OnePlus 8T with this awesome retro-futuristic Cyborg Cyan Quantum Bumper case.























Trying out the macro lens.
Which is better?

First one is zoom, second is macro.
Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iimm

Not a Casio, but Oris Big Crown Pointer Date in bronze on bronze. 2nd bronze watch in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy

Phreddo said:


> Not a G, but since I can't get a new video card, I'll have to settle for a new phone.
> 
> OnePlus 8T with this awesome retro-futuristic Cyborg Cyan Quantum Bumper case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the macro lens.
> Which is better?
> 
> First one is zoom, second is macro.
> Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


Macro by a mile!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

nkwatchy said:


> Macro by a mile!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Dxnnis

Latest Square thanks to WUS member @BeefyMcWhatNow, changed to GW-5000 resin straight away and love it 😀 👍


----------



## kenls

Nice one @Dxnnis

Wear it in good health my friend!


----------



## randb

Given their price, I figured I'd get all three. I can't decide which one I like the best. The negative display is pretty good as far as neg displays go.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

randb said:


> Given their price, I figured I'd get all three. I can't decide which one I like the best. The negative display is pretty good as far as neg displays go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I'm really liking the legibility on these. I'd be hard pushed to choose between them too.


----------



## germanos30

Got few recently


----------



## randb

kenls said:


> I'm really liking the legibility on these. I'd be hard pushed to choose between them too.


I was hoping the tan one would be more tan but it is greener than the photo shows. Still nice though.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Just got this trio, for less than 20EUR each (probably from the same place as @randb )


----------



## oldspice




----------



## randb

elborderas said:


> Just got this trio, for less than 20EUR each (probably from the same place as @randb )


Which one do you think is the best? I'm still undecided.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

Here is my new GD-400-2. I bought it mainly because I liked the styling and the unusual color. Functionally it's very similar to the GD-100 or GD-120, including the Multi Time feature, but it adds a front-mounted light button, which I prefer. Physically it has a different strap attachment, and the strap angles down more sharply. For me, this is a plus because it fits better across my wrist than the GD-100 or GD-120 (way less wrist gap). Of course, how it fits depends entirely on the width and shape of your wrist. The positive display is very crisp, with lots of contrast (similar to my GD-120CM-5).

The GD-100 and GD-120 have the advantages of a larger battery (CR2025 vs CR2016) with more than twice the rated battery life (7 years vs 3 years), and also a double-tang buckle (I don't care that much about the latter, but some people do).


















I like the unusual color, which to my eye is a bluegreen. In real life it leans quite a bit greener than in the photos posted here (or most of the photos I've seen online). This is a picture of it next to my GLX-5600-1 on G-5600NV-2 resin. The latter is a typical G-Shock navy blue color.


----------



## elborderas

randb said:


> Which one do you think is the best? I'm still undecided.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I honestly don't know 
I would have discarded the negative display straight away before having it in my hands but it actually seems find in real life, with those huge numbers.
The "brown" one is a new color for me so very interesting too.
And the classic has the colors i like.

So.... no idea. I have already tried all 3 today and difficult to pick.

They are quite a nice surprise considering the price.

Bonus points, they fit me like a glove. Often i am between holes with some resin watches. These just sit perfect and they seem to be very comfortable.

Size is also very good. I love big watches so i don't consider this one big at all.


----------



## GaryK30

elborderas said:


> I honestly don't know
> I would have discarded the negative display straight away before having it in my hands but it actually seems find in real life, with those huge numbers.
> The "brown" one is a new color for me so very interesting too.
> And the classic has the colors i like.
> 
> So.... no idea. I have already tried all 3 today and difficult to pick.
> 
> They are quite a nice surprise considering the price.
> 
> Bonus points, they fit me like a glove. Often i am between holes with some resin watches. These just sit perfect and they seem to be very comfortable.
> 
> Size is also very good. I love big watches so i don't consider this one big at all.


I like the big digits. How are the vertical and horizontal viewing angles on these?


----------



## elborderas

GaryK30 said:


> I like the big digits. How are the vertical and horizontal viewing angles on these?


Some pictures


----------



## randb

GaryK30 said:


> I like the big digits. How are the vertical and horizontal viewing angles on these?


Not to bad at all. I have to turn my wrist a fair way before you get the 8888s.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

This is as shiny as it gets. However, it's being sent back due to corrosion.


----------



## Rocat

I'm nearly 100% positive the GD400 has metal strap attachment points. I had a red one for about a day and returned it because the downward angle of the straps put pressure on the sides of my wrist and I learned quickly that I did not like color tinted lcd's.



GaryK30 said:


> Here is my new GD-400-2. I bought it mainly because I liked the styling and the unusual color. Functionally it's very similar to the GD-100 or GD-120, including the Multi Time feature, but it adds a front-mounted light button, which I prefer. Physically it has a different strap attachment, and the strap angles down more sharply. For me, this is a plus because it fits better across my wrist than the GD-100 or GD-120 (way less wrist gap). Of course, how it fits depends entirely on the width and shape of your wrist. The positive display is very crisp, with lots of contrast (similar to my GD-120CM-5).
> 
> The GD-100 and GD-120 have the advantages of a larger battery (CR2025 vs CR2016) with more than twice the rated battery life (7 years vs 3 years), and also a double-tang buckle (I don't care that much about the latter, but some people do).
> 
> View attachment 15770387
> 
> View attachment 15770388
> 
> 
> I like the unusual color, which to my eye is a bluegreen. In real life it leans quite a bit greener than in the photos posted here (or most of the photos I've seen online). This is a picture of it next to my GLX-5600-1 on G-5600NV-2 resin. The latter is a typical G-Shock navy blue color.
> 
> View attachment 15770391


----------



## GaryK30

Rocat said:


> I'm nearly 100% positive the GD400 has metal strap attachment points. I had a red one for about a day and returned it because the downward angle of the straps put pressure on the sides of my wrist and I learned quickly that I did not like color tinted lcd's.


The strap and those resin trim pieces are secured with screws that thread into each other within a metal tube, similar to the way many Pro Trek models are set up. As I mentioned, the downward angle of the straps relative to the case works great for me, but it wouldn't work well for those with wider wrists. It's similar to strap wings working for those with narrower wrists but not for those with wider wrists. Also why a GLS-5600 on Casio OEM resin adapters and cloth strap didn't work for me, but the same adapters and strap work perfectly on one of my DW-6900 models, which has a much longer distance between the spring bars.

I generally don't like tinted displays either, because they tend to reduce display contrast. Luckily the GD-400-2 has an untinted display. It's very sharp, with lots of contrast.


----------



## smee665




----------



## babyivan

Arrived today, ordered it two days ago.... Amazingly fast delivery from Japan to the US! Unbelievable!


----------



## Arunkulfi

Here are some of my newer purchases ?


----------



## Dxnnis

Arunkulfi said:


> Here are some of my newer purchases ?
> View attachment 15772619
> 
> 
> View attachment 15772620
> View attachment 15772621


WOW  that is a really nice trio you got coming ?


----------



## Arunkulfi

Dxnnis said:


> WOW  that is a really nice trio you got coming 👍


Thanks Mate 🕺🏽


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Arrived today, ordered it two days ago.... Amazingly fast delivery from Japan to the US! Unbelievable!


Beautiful. I may need to pick up one of these S100s. I need some dressier watches.

I'm assuming this was shipped via DHL. I've had great experiences with them on about half a dozen watches that were shipped quickly and safely since the pandemic started.


----------



## Racer88

Arunkulfi said:


> Here are some of my newer purchases ?
> View attachment 15772619
> 
> 
> View attachment 15772620
> View attachment 15772621


Nice haul!


----------



## Racer88

babyivan said:


> Arrived today, ordered it two days ago.... Amazingly fast delivery from Japan to the US! Unbelievable!


Sweet! 2 days is crazy. My best from Japan was 4 days, which was fantastic.

Enjoy that Oceanus! They are great watches.


----------



## babyivan

Racer88 said:


> Sweet! 2 days is crazy. My best from Japan was 4 days, which was fantastic.
> 
> Enjoy that Oceanus! They are great watches.


Thanks.
DHL Express is no joke!


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. I may need to pick up one of these S100s. I need some dressier watches.
> 
> I'm assuming this was shipped via DHL. I've had great experiences with them on about half a dozen watches that were shipped quickly and safely since the pandemic started.


Yup! DHL Express. First time I ever had a DHL delivery. Unreal!

Thanks! The S100 is a must have, imo. I wish I bought it 2 years ago when I first had googly eyes for it, I woulda saved a few buckaroos.


----------



## nkwatchy

Continuing my mini spree, a PRW-2500R-1CR. I just can't capture it with my phone, but the screen seems to have a slightly orange hue at some angles, presumably to complement the orange accents in the colourway.

Liking it a lot so far.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff

nkwatchy said:


> Continuing my mini spree, a PRW-2500R-1CR. I just can't capture it with my phone, but the screen seems to have a slightly orange hue at some angles, presumably to complement the orange accents in the colourway.
> 
> Liking it a lot so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have the same model, they wear really well for such a big watch.
Do you get MB6 reception where you are ? i notice the receive indicator isn't showing so hasn't got the time signal yet. Or auto receive may be turned off.


----------



## cezwho

These 2 just came in! ?










And that completes my Trio! ?


----------



## Ottone

my GA-2110ET mod😄


----------



## Time4Playnow

Latest purchase, but not a G. This one is from our U.K. friends at Scurfa Watches. 500m diver w/orange dial! Happy to receive it. 

Here's a mini-unboxing:


----------



## nkwatchy

BikerJeff said:


> I have the same model, they wear really well for such a big watch.
> Do you get MB6 reception where you are ? i notice the receive indicator isn't showing so hasn't got the time signal yet. Or auto receive may be turned off.


I'm in Sydney so unfortunately not!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

nkwatchy said:


> I'm in Sydney so unfortunately not!


That irks me. Why don't we have an MB6 transmitter in Oceania?


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Latest purchase, but not a G. This one is from our U.K. friends at Scurfa Watches. 500m diver w/orange dial! Happy to receive it.
> 
> Here's a mini-unboxing:


Congrats, T4P! Now I know what you'll be sportin' for Halloween this year!


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Thanks.
> DHL Express is no joke!


Well....it "might be" a joke - depending on whom you ask! ? ? ? ? ?



kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, T4P! Now I know what you'll be sportin' for Halloween this year!


You got it!!  Thanks my friend.


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> Latest purchase, but not a G. This one is from our U.K. friends at Scurfa Watches. 500m diver w/orange dial! Happy to receive it.
> 
> Here's a mini-unboxing:
> 
> View attachment 15775689
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775691
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775692
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775693
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775694
> 
> 
> View attachment 15775695


Very nice, congrats.... even though you're a Steelers fan


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Very nice, congrats.... even though you're a Steelers fan


Thanks!
🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## nkwatchy

Orange_GT3 said:


> That irks me. Why don't we have an MB6 transmitter in Oceania?


There's an app that recreates the signal (I forget the name - Clock something?) but last I checked it's iOS only.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

nkwatchy said:


> There's an app that recreates the signal (I forget the name - Clock something?) but last I checked it's iOS only.


Ah, OK, thank you. I'm on Android though .


----------



## Time4Playnow

Orange_GT3 said:


> Ah, OK, thank you. I'm on Android though .


I'm pretty sure there is one for Android, too. Almost positive I've seen it ref'd on this forum...

You could try this one: Need a JJY radio time signal simulator app on Android...


----------



## nkwatchy

And to round off the week, a just released Tissot PRX which, I have to say, is just incredible value. Feels and looks far more luxurious than its price tag ($425) would ever suggest









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w

Orange_GT3 said:


> Ah, OK, thank you. I'm on Android though .


There are definitely Android alternatives. This video uses the Junghans MEGA app, which appears to have an Android version.


----------



## JohnM67

This landed a couple of hours ago.


----------



## babyivan

Orange_GT3 said:


> Ah, OK, thank you. I'm on Android though .


WWVB Emulator 









WWVB Emulator - Apps on Google Play


A radio wave for electric wave clocks (WWVB) is offered.




play.google.com





That's what I have on my Android; works like a charm. Seems as though most people use this app with Android. It was recommended to me on here.

*Edit*: the app developer has three of them now; I guess depending on your location is the one you would use.

DCF77 Emulator









DCF77 Emulator - Apps on Google Play


A radio wave for electric wave clocks (DCF77) is offered.




play.google.com





JJY Emulator (I believe @Time4Playnow also linked to this one up above)









JJYEmulator - Apps on Google Play


The application to which the time of the electric wave clock is adjusted.




play.google.com


----------



## Kairo

My new Casio DW-5200C-9.
Finally with bezel and strap.


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one. GMW-B5000G-1. SOLD this model late last month. @Nemo-Sandman's thread helped convince me that I made a big mistake. ?

Re-bought this model this past week. It isn't going anywhere, again!


----------



## MARVEL




----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Got this one in thanks to youtuber Gi-Shock-Go. 

























Next to it's older brother that was bought last year. 









Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## Maddog1970

casio mrg mrgb2000r-1a


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> casio mrg mrgb2000r-1a


Good to see the Mad Dog back in action. Looks much better in the flesh. Congrats.


----------



## Dxnnis

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Got this one in thanks to youtuber Gi-Shock-Go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to it's older brother that was bought last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


Great duo ? 


Maddog1970 said:


> casio mrg mrgb2000r-1a
> 
> View attachment 15782534
> View attachment 15782536
> View attachment 15782537
> View attachment 15782538
> View attachment 15782539


Love the way the face changes in the light, great piece ?


----------



## Goose&Bean

Wanted a white one for years, but was worried about it yellowing. Apparently that can be cleaned off or bleached? So here it is.


----------



## StChalky

My new GG-B100 Mudmaster arrived this morning.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Picked up these 2 just for fun, I wasn't expanding my collection and I've had both these before, done the same basic mod and flipped them, but I let my MTG go as it was gathering dust and squares is really where I live, so I reacquired these...


----------



## Rocat

It has been a while since I bought any new watches. They are not G-Shocks but these two just arrived. I tried to like the negative version but I just couldn't make a go of it with 51 year old garbage eyesight. So I returned it and kept the tan version. Not a bad watch for $22. At least I know the color will not wear off or get dirty like a G-Shock.


----------



## speedmistr

I'm getting addicted to these 5600Cs. This is my fourth one this year. They're such a bargain even for mint ones and can occasionally be found with good oem resin. I took a chance on this Japan A which arrived yesterday pretty filthy and after a good cleaning revealed a basically flawless dial and crystal. Just waiting for a bezel from Japan now.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> My new Casio DW-5200C-9.
> Finally with bezel and strap.
> 
> View attachment 15777586


One of my favourites 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

speedmistr said:


> I'm getting addicted to these 5600Cs. This is my fourth one this year. They're such a bargain even for mint ones and can occasionally be found with good oem resin. I took a chance on this Japan A which arrived yesterday pretty filthy and after a good cleaning revealed a basically flawless dial and crystal. Just waiting for a bezel from Japan now.


The Japan A's are very nice, not sure why Casio made the cases in such a different way to the Japan H though?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Rocat said:


> It has been a while since I bought any new watches. They are not G-Shocks but these two just arrived. I tried to like the negative version but I just couldn't make a go of it with 51 year old garbage eyesight. So I returned it and kept the tan version. Not a bad watch for $22. At least I know the color will not wear off or get dirty like a G-Shock.
> 
> View attachment 15787987
> View attachment 15787990


These are really growing on me, would not be surprised if one appears in my watch box some time lol


----------



## speedmistr

sodamonkey said:


> The Japan A's are very nice, not sure why Casio made the cases in such a different way to the Japan H though?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I've been curious about that too. It's a less crude design in my opinion even though the sides remain unfinished unlike earlier models and the 5600C Japan S. But as far as practicality I'm not sure why they made it different. Might have been the design team coming up with new ideas to justify their budget.


----------



## MARVEL

bought a few G-Shocks recently. This is one of them.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Orange_GT3 said:


> That irks me. Why don't we have an MB6 transmitter in Oceania?


I've used WWVB Emulator on my Samsung Galaxy S10e.

It works very well.

There is an emulator for Japan:






atomic clock emulator - Android Apps on Google Play


Enjoy millions of the latest Android apps, games, music, movies, TV, books, magazines & more. Anytime, anywhere, across your devices.




play.google.com





These are free on Android.

There's also no AT transmitter in South America. There should be one in Brazil, Chile or Argentina.

Unfortunately, all MB6 towers are on the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Kairo

My first new metal square.


----------



## Kairo

So beautiful. I just had to have it. 
Casio Dw-5030C-1JR


----------



## Kairo

Easter Yellow


----------



## MGMCC

SnapJag said:


> My latest watch and my only G so far. Got it last week. Was debating between Frogman. This MM seemed more along my adventures of hiking, four wheeling, and camping, vs swimming and diving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Great choice, I have the model with the yellow band and it is my surfing watch and gets used for pretty much everything else that requires no worries about my watch surviving. I thought about getting a Frogman instead, but I am really happy with the Mudmaster.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> Easter Yellow
> 
> View attachment 15791899
> View attachment 15791901


Lovely!!

Did you snag a yellow V3 bezel from electric0ant, or do you already have one?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique

And I finally pulled the trigger on this one!
The lightest one...the GW-S5600...
What to say? The CF band is superb, really comfortable and the glossy finish is just perfect!


----------



## Kairo

sodamonkey said:


> Lovely!!
> 
> Did you snag a yellow V3 bezel from electric0ant, or do you already have one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Snagged a yellow bezel before i saw this watch.


----------



## kubr1ck

Some unboxing shots of a pre-owned watch I bought off F17 pal @Time4Playnow. It is a Pro Trek Manaslu PRX-8000T-7AJF, a model that was released in October 2015 and still sits at the top of the Pro Trek line (until the long overdue PRX-9000 is released, if ever). It was assembled on the Premium Production Line at Casio's Yamagata factory, alongside Casio's premium MR-G, MT-G and Oceanus brands.

Manaslu is named after the eighth highest mountain in the world, located in the Himalayas, that was first climbed and summited by a Japanese expedition in 1956, led by Toshio Imanishi and Gyalzen Norbu. Its image is emblazoned on the watch boxes and caseback as well.









The trademark Manaslu emerald green lacquered wooden watch box. T4P and I both think it may even be nicer than the black one that comes with the MR-G.









JDM instruction manual and tag. This baby ain't cheap, but any of you who have purchased watches from T4P know that not only is his pricing incredibly fair, but his watches are in excellent condition.









First look at the watch itself. The PRX-8000T-7A has a large, highly legible dial, as it was designed with the help of professional mountain climber Hirotaka Takeuchi, the first Japanese climber to climb the world's 14 highest peaks. The white markers have a double luminescence coating that almost reaches Seiko levels of visibility in the dark. The hands are made of carbon fiber, with a striking orange second hand.









The case has a titanium and resin sandwich construction for light weight and shock resistance. The bezel, pushers and crown are DLC-coated, the bracelet is titanium and the entire watch has a titanium carbide coating for greater scratch resistance. The glass is sapphire crystal.









The caseback is nicely textured with an engraved Pro Trek Manaslu logo & text. The clasp is milled and has a great sliding micro-adjust system that does not require tools and allows you to lengthen or shorten the bracelet on-the-fly by two notches. Very useful.









Wrist shot (7 in / 17.8 cm wrist). Large but very lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## Maddog1970

Let me start by saying that I rarely but "similar" watches, but when I do it's G-SHOCKs.......Rangeman, squares, gravitymaster, etc, I have multiple "versions".....

So when I got my MR-G b2000 on the rubber strap, and saw the full metal, different colour version, I was smitten......so in between now and then, I culled a few, made some room in the ole watch box, and now I have twins....

my initial reaction is they can exist in my watch box together, being different enough in colourway and wear (rubber vrs bracelet)......funny how things work out, and I gotta say (again) that Casio do themselves no favours with the promo shots they use!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Some unboxing shots of a pre-owned watch I bought off F17 pal @Time4Playnow. It is a Pro Trek Manaslu PRX-8000T-7AJF, a model that was released in October 2015 and still sits at the top of the Pro Trek line (until the long overdue PRX-9000 is released, if ever). It was assembled on the Premium Production Line at Casio's Yamagata factory, alongside Casio's premium MR-G, MT-G and Oceanus brands.
> 
> Manaslu is named after the eighth highest mountain in the world, located in the Himalayas, that was first climbed and summited by a Japanese expedition in 1956, led by Toshio Imanishi and Gyalzen Norbu. Its image is emblazoned on the watch boxes and caseback as well.
> View attachment 15797450
> 
> 
> The trademark Manaslu emerald green lacquered wooden watch box. T4P and I both think it may even be nicer than the black one that comes with the MR-G.
> View attachment 15797451
> 
> 
> JDM instruction manual and tag. This baby ain't cheap, but any of you who have purchased watches from T4P know that not only is his pricing incredibly fair, but his watches are in excellent condition.
> View attachment 15797453
> 
> 
> First look at the watch itself. The PRX-8000T-7A has a large, highly legible dial, as it was designed with the help of professional mountain climber Hirotaka Takeuchi, the first Japanese climber to climb the world's 14 highest peaks. The white markers have a double luminescence coating that almost reaches Seiko levels of visibility in the dark. The hands are made of carbon fiber, with a striking orange second hand.
> View attachment 15797457
> 
> 
> The case has a titanium and resin sandwich construction for light weight and shock resistance. The bezel, pushers and crown are DLC-coated, the bracelet is titanium and the entire watch has a titanium carbide coating for greater scratch resistance. The glass is sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 15797454
> 
> 
> The caseback is nicely textured with an engraved Pro Trek Manaslu logo & text. The clasp is milled and has a great sliding micro-adjust system that does not require tools and allows you to lengthen or shorten the bracelet on-the-fly by two notches. Very useful.
> View attachment 15797459
> 
> 
> Wrist shot (7 in / 17.8 cm wrist). Large but very lightweight and comfortable.
> View attachment 15797463


Kubr1ck - as usual, your unboxing threads are the best. Great writeup, fantastic photos, and highly informative. (if I had known the watch was designed with the help of Hirotaka Takeuchi, I wouldn't have sold it! ? ? ? ? ) Kidding. But a neat tidbit of info.

3 quick comments of my own about this watch: the lume is def off-the-charts for a Casio, as you alluded to (easily visible all night); I always found the greenish or greenish-blue digital display to be completely legible (wonder if it's STN?); and the orange second hand, while maybe a small detail, makes a HUGE difference on this watch. (soooo cool!!!!) 

Btw, you might remember this Kubr1ck, but I'm sure most members here don't know this: when I got this watch from Japan, it arrived NOT in the awesome Manaslu box, but instead in a very small Protrek box. (the green "leatherette" one, if any of you have one) I gotta say, I was quite a bit disappointed in that. So much so that I contacted the seller and let them know how I felt about it. They made some excuse about why it hadn't been packed in the correct box, but the bottom line is that they corrected the problem and sent me the Manaslu box, separately, also via EMS, at no charge!!  I was so happy to get it. That made the purchase complete. A watch of this level SHOULD come in special packaging.

I know you'll give this Manaslu a great home and I couldn't be happier that you bought it, instead of some random dude out there. If you ever decide to use it as you climb any of the world's highest peaks - please take many photos!!

Thanks for the great post!! ???


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Kubr1ck - as usual, your unboxing threads are the best. Great writeup, fantastic photos, and highly informative. (if I had known the watch was designed with the help of Hirotaka Takeuchi, I wouldn't have sold it! ? ? ? ? ) Kidding. But a neat tidbit of info.
> 
> 3 quick comments of my own about this watch: the lume is def off-the-charts for a Casio, as you alluded to (easily visible all night); I always found the greenish or greenish-blue digital display to be completely legible (wonder if it's STN?); and the orange second hand, while maybe a small detail, makes a HUGE difference on this watch. (soooo cool!!!!)
> 
> Btw, you might remember this Kubr1ck, but I'm sure most members here don't know this: when I got this watch from Japan, it arrived NOT in the awesome Manaslu box, but instead in a very small Protrek box. (the green "leatherette" one, if any of you have one) I gotta say, I was quite a bit disappointed in that. So much so that I contacted the seller and let them know how I felt about it. They made some excuse about why it hadn't been packed in the correct box, but the bottom line is that they corrected the problem and sent me the Manaslu box, separately, also via EMS, at no charge!!  I was so happy to get it. That made the purchase complete. A watch of this level SHOULD come in special packaging.
> 
> I know you'll give this Manaslu a great home and I couldn't be happier that you bought it, instead of some random dude out there. If you ever decide to use it as you climb any of the world's highest peaks - please take many photos!!
> 
> Thanks for the great post!! ???


Oh man I DO remember that box swap incident, lol. I had bought the PRX-8000GT (now sold) around the same time that did come with that box, so I remember saying that just ain't right, but trying to console you that watch boxes just sit in closets anyway, lol. They probably just wanted to cut down on shipping, but yeah, I'm glad they rectified that issue. Thanks again for the great purchase experience, my friend.


----------



## kubr1ck

Maddog1970 said:


> Let me start by saying that I rarely but "similar" watches, but when I do it's G-SHOCKs.......Rangeman, squares, gravitymaster, etc, I have multiple "versions".....
> 
> So when I got my MR-G b2000 on the rubber strap, and saw the full metal, different colour version, I was smitten......so in between now and then, I culled a few, made some room in the ole watch box, and now I have twins....
> 
> my initial reaction is they can exist in my watch box together, being different enough in colourway and wear (rubber vrs bracelet)......funny how things work out, and I gotta say (again) that Casio do themselves no favours with the promo shots they use!


Well done, Maddog. That chunky Ti bracelet just works on that MR-G.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Maddog1970 said:


> Let me start by saying that I rarely but "similar" watches, but when I do it's G-SHOCKs.......Rangeman, squares, gravitymaster, etc, I have multiple "versions".....
> 
> So when I got my MR-G b2000 on the rubber strap, and saw the full metal, different colour version, I was smitten......so in between now and then, I culled a few, made some room in the ole watch box, and now I have twins....
> 
> my initial reaction is they can exist in my watch box together, being different enough in colourway and wear (rubber vrs bracelet)......funny how things work out, and I gotta say (again) that Casio do themselves no favours with the promo shots they use!
> 
> View attachment 15797526
> 
> View attachment 15797528
> View attachment 15797530
> View attachment 15797532


Very nice duo you have there!!   I like the bezel a lot on the strap version.....but ain't no way I would ever want to have to cut a strap on a watch that pricey! (I assume you had to cut it?) No es bueno!! ?? With my luck my wrist would get larger in a month and I'd be blank outta luck!

Enjoy those beauties!! ??


----------



## James142

kubr1ck said:


> Some unboxing shots of a pre-owned watch I bought off F17 pal @Time4Playnow. It is a Pro Trek Manaslu PRX-8000T-7AJF, a model that was released in October 2015 and still sits at the top of the Pro Trek line (until the long overdue PRX-9000 is released, if ever). It was assembled on the Premium Production Line at Casio's Yamagata factory, alongside Casio's premium MR-G, MT-G and Oceanus brands.
> 
> Manaslu is named after the eighth highest mountain in the world, located in the Himalayas, that was first climbed and summited by a Japanese expedition in 1956, led by Toshio Imanishi and Gyalzen Norbu. Its image is emblazoned on the watch boxes and caseback as well.
> View attachment 15797450
> 
> 
> The trademark Manaslu emerald green lacquered wooden watch box. T4P and I both think it may even be nicer than the black one that comes with the MR-G.
> View attachment 15797451
> 
> 
> JDM instruction manual and tag. This baby ain't cheap, but any of you who have purchased watches from T4P know that not only is his pricing incredibly fair, but his watches are in excellent condition.
> View attachment 15797453
> 
> 
> First look at the watch itself. The PRX-8000T-7A has a large, highly legible dial, as it was designed with the help of professional mountain climber Hirotaka Takeuchi, the first Japanese climber to climb the world's 14 highest peaks. The white markers have a double luminescence coating that almost reaches Seiko levels of visibility in the dark. The hands are made of carbon fiber, with a striking orange second hand.
> View attachment 15797457
> 
> 
> The case has a titanium and resin sandwich construction for light weight and shock resistance. The bezel, pushers and crown are DLC-coated, the bracelet is titanium and the entire watch has a titanium carbide coating for greater scratch resistance. The glass is sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 15797454
> 
> 
> The caseback is nicely textured with an engraved Pro Trek Manaslu logo & text. The clasp is milled and has a great sliding micro-adjust system that does not require tools and allows you to lengthen or shorten the bracelet on-the-fly by two notches. Very useful.
> View attachment 15797459
> 
> 
> Wrist shot (7 in / 17.8 cm wrist). Large but very lightweight and comfortable.
> View attachment 15797463


Congrats! I have the full DLC version, and it's my go-to winter sports watch. The legibility is outstanding - snow, freezing rain, fog, etc. You never know what weather will roll in on the mountain


----------



## Maddog1970

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice duo you have there!!   I like the bezel a lot on the strap version.....but ain't no way I would ever want to have to cut a strap on a watch that pricey! (I assume you had to cut it?) No es bueno!! ?? With my luck my wrist would get larger in a month and I'd be blank outta luck!
> 
> Enjoy those beauties!! ??


cut it myself, very gently and slowly....and there are thankfully 3 micro adjustments on the clasp!

....and the full bracelet version, I rationalized in my head, replaces my MR-G G1000 1ajr that I flipped, as I just could not wrap my head around the 24hr subdial!

.....and TBH, I prefer the BT MR-G models, as they are super easy to set with my aging 51yr old eyes!


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> Congrats! I have the full DLC version, and it's my go-to winter sports watch. *The legibility is outstanding - snow, freezing rain, fog, etc.* You never know what weather will roll in on the mountain


Ain't that the truth!! Legibility doesn't get any better than this watch, IMO. Maybe I should have kept mine. If I should live to old age, I might NEED a super legible watch... 



Maddog1970 said:


> cut it myself, very gently and slowly....and there are thankfully 3 micro adjustments on the clasp!
> 
> ....and the full bracelet version, I rationalized in my head, replaces my MR-G G1000 1ajr that I flipped, as I just could not wrap my head around the 24hr subdial!
> 
> .....and TBH, I prefer the BT MR-G models, as they are super easy to set with my aging 51yr old eyes!


After I wrote that I was wondering if the clasp had micro adjustments...that would take away my concerns then. 

I know what you mean about the G1000's subdial - it isn't perfect, but the rest of the watch is so awesome that I'll overlook it. ?

Your only problem now is deciding which one to wear!


----------



## Waterwheel




----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Not shiny, nor new, but I start a shiny new job this month and need a beater, picked this up in standard form for £99 yesterday, the Combi bracelet it comes with will recoup half of that, plunging the purchase price into what I consider perfect beater territory, and I've switched the module to better suit the nato as I'd previously had the pos module in the blue B5600-2er


----------



## spicynoodle

My first square just arrived!  It's GW-B5600SGM-1JR, Mengqi (Ma Chao) from the Five Tiger Generals series...and it is indeed shiny. 










Many more pics and thoughts in the thread that helped me settle on this one:









First square: GW-S5600-1JF or GW-B5600BC-1BJF?


Uh...which one? Are you sure you know what you're getting? I think it's more fun to keep it a surprise. :) I'm not positive what you're asking in terms of being sure, but I'm as confident as I am when I'm excited about any watch decision, with lots of reading, watching, and evaluating behind...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Dxnnis

Dadpool said:


> My first square just arrived!  It's GW-B5600SGM-1JR, Mengqi (Ma Chao) from the Five Tiger Generals series...and it is indeed shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many more pics and thoughts in the thread that helped me settle on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First square: GW-S5600-1JF or GW-B5600BC-1BJF?
> 
> 
> Uh...which one? Are you sure you know what you're getting? I think it's more fun to keep it a surprise. :) I'm not positive what you're asking in terms of being sure, but I'm as confident as I am when I'm excited about any watch decision, with lots of reading, watching, and evaluating behind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Great square you got  👍


----------



## ven

6900bc added recently, mb6/solar and combi


----------



## ven

gpw2000, quite a huge G this one. 66mm diam, the ranger beast is 60mm! Not as thick or as heavy as though. Certainly some wrist presence.


----------



## ven

Casioak


----------



## Dxnnis

Very nice trio @ven 👍


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice trio @ven 👍


Thank you for kind words Dennis. Hope your good my G shock brother and life treating you well. I miss this place , just time uploading to app then on here. If it worked better via phone I would post more! Either way, will try and post a little more here and there. Take care


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

My new, shiny indeed, GW-S5600-1JF, CF / Ti, in its natural environment


----------



## Rocat

Cool watch but I must admit that I haven't seen driving gloves for a very long time. Nice GLI by the way.



D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> My new, shiny indeed, GW-S5600-1JF in its natural environment
> 
> View attachment 15803514


----------



## CC

Birthday gift from the kids...










I rather like the AWG...


----------



## Dxnnis

CC said:


> Birthday gift from the kids...
> 
> View attachment 15808592
> 
> 
> I rather like the AWG...
> 
> View attachment 15808594


Happy Birthday  👍


----------



## ven

Mudman added (forgot about this)
New battery as would not get past M, fresh nyogel on the seal, good for another decade or 3









Was actually a pita to do this one, time came up but no battery level, modes would not work. Needed an AC reset still.


----------



## Ottone

Newest 
Used but in good condition , directly from Lithuania.

My GD-100 ?????


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Mudman added (forgot about this)
> New battery as would not get past M, fresh nyogel on the seal, good for another decade or 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was actually a pita to do this one, time came up but no battery level, modes would not work. Needed an AC reset still.


Cool mudman, glad you got it sorted 👍


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Impulse buy (to flip)

on my wrist it looks like a normal square on a child, I'm gonna wear it all day and then my gw-b5600 will feel like an f91w


----------



## Dxnnis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Impulse buy (to flip)
> 
> on my wrist it looks like a normal square on a child, I'm gonna wear it all day and then my gw-b5600 will feel like an f91w
> 
> View attachment 15811942


I always liked how it wears but as you say it does look like a child wearing a square lol


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Cool mudman, glad you got it sorted 👍


Cheers Dennis, its quite a small G.......if there is such a thing! But compared to many, its more 5600 size than 9400 if makes sense. I just love the retro vibe from it.
Ordered the RN frogalog before, 12-14th April delivery! Sick and tired of pondering, life too short so bo**ox to it


----------



## ven

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Impulse buy (to flip)
> 
> on my wrist it looks like a normal square on a child, I'm gonna wear it all day and then my gw-b5600 will feel like an f91w
> 
> View attachment 15811942


Looks awesome, flip? too small or too big? If you want big, go gpw2000


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Cheers Dennis, its quite a small G.......if there is such a thing! But compared to many, its more 5600 size than 9400 if makes sense. I just love the retro vibe from it.
> Ordered the RN frogalog before, 12-14th April delivery! Sick and tired of pondering, life too short so bo**ox to it


Look forward to seeing your photos when it arrives, nice watch for sure but a bit out of my budget lol


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Look forward to seeing your photos when it arrives, nice watch for sure but a bit out of my budget lol


Cheers Dennis, and mine,! i have not spent that much on a G before anyway. But i am fed up of pondering, then the price goes up . So this time just beating the ridiculousness of it all.


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Cheers Dennis, and mine,! i have not spent that much on a G before anyway. But i am fed up of pondering, then the price goes up . So this time just beating the ridiculousness of it all.


Hope you enjoy it when it arrives 👍  
Should be a beauty


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

ven said:


> Looks awesome, flip? too small or too big? If you want big, go gpw2000


well I had the MT-G B1000 which I think is a little smaller over all, but the MTG seems like more watch and less Chunk, and the GX56 is all Chunk with a normal sized module hiding within, and despite me being 6'3, i'm not a stocky fella, so it looks better suited round my ankle than on my wrist 
...but it was cheap, and its almost like new, so hoping it'll reduce my outlay on another b5000 I didn't need to buy...

what I do really like about it is a quick press on the adjust button on the home screen and you have both home and world time displayed together


----------



## ven

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> well I had the MT-G B1000 which I think is a little smaller over all, but the MTG seems like more watch and less Chunk, and the GX56 is all Chunk with a normal sized module hiding within, and despite me being 6'3, i'm not a stocky fella, so it looks better suited round my ankle than on my wrist
> ...but it was cheap, and its almost like new, so hoping it'll reduce my outlay on another b5000 I didn't need to buy...
> 
> what I do really like about it is a quick press on the adjust button on the home screen and you have both home and world time displayed together


Looks awesome on you imho, but if its not love, no point in keeping i guess.


----------



## Ottone

GD-100 
personalized blue lettering


----------



## Dxnnis

Ottone said:


> View attachment 15813871
> 
> 
> GD-100
> personalized blue lettering


Nice job with the lettering 👍


----------



## Mr Auto

Postman just dropped this off (a day earlier than expected )

GW-2500










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Royal Navy 🐸


----------



## Wokka

Me too......


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Newest arrival


----------



## Dxnnis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Newest arrival
> View attachment 15815874


Very nice 👍


----------



## ven

Me 3, RN ? has arrived, not even a question asked with the size of box!. Just put next to my bed side for when i get in. Well initial impressions are big box/nice presentation box/ smart/nice/heavier than expected/strap needs bedding in........in that order.

























Get rid of all that plastic for gods sake!
























Super easy to connect, hold D( 4 O'clock button) in for 2.5s on app, allow connection, hands go either way to the quickest way to set time/date. So i have 2 Gs on the app.......what will be the 3rd?!?










Cheers ven


----------



## Rammus

Arrived today


----------



## ven

Rammus said:


> Arrived today


Clean, crisp and beautiful!


----------



## Rammus

ven said:


> Clean, crisp and beautiful!


Thank you @ven, value for money is amazing


----------



## Mr Auto

Rammus said:


> Arrived today


Great choice! Enjoy in good health.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

ven said:


> Clean, crisp and beautiful!


Yup. It was a bit small for my liking, unfortunately.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Rammus said:


> Arrived today


Looks nice. How does it wear? What is your wrist size?


----------



## Rammus

Yes the S100 is doing very well, it is super light. i have a wrist of 170mm / 6.69in


----------



## Orange_GT3

Rammus said:


> Yes the S100 is doing very well, it is super light. i have a wrist of 170mm / 6.69in


Thanks. My wrist is a similar size.

Ah, the titanium model. I should have spotted that from the city markers around the inner bezel.


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

My GW-5000-1JF is finally home:


----------



## Dxnnis

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> My GW-5000-1JF is finally home:
> 
> View attachment 15827290


Nice one, enjoy it 👍


----------



## Mr Auto

Postman just dropped this off, fresh from Japan.










Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl

My first (?) G-Shocks.........

I feel some light modding happening soon........










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## spicynoodle

(_It appears I bought a fake, so I've deleted this post of what I thought was a real -- and exciting, because I'm a big fan! -- Dragon Ball Z G-Shock._ )


----------



## chimin

This happened a couple of weeks ago when my far better half was away for work and someone needed cheering up.


----------



## ck2k01

Not so new G (GWM5610-1), but new combi bracelet (GW-M5610BC-1 from tiktox.com).










The combi is indeed pretty sweet. As I had heard other say, it makes it feel more like a "watch," all the while remaining light. Plus, just looks rad.










Clasp gap on one side is awkward, and it's a bit pricey, but otherwise, this thing is great.










FWIW, notwithstanding its reputation to the contrary, I didn't find it difficult to install  Just used some spare 1.8mm diameter/16mm long spring bars (as the stock spring bars were too think at 2mm in diameter) and a Bergeon fine tip. Put one side of the spring bar in the hole at an angle; "shifted" the end link into place; and then pushed the other side of the spring bar back, down, and into the other hole.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

Casio DW-5000ML
Quite happy with this one. 😊


----------



## Chris20nyy

gbx100ns
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## benton629

DW6900 BB-1


----------



## ven

G man, vessel tools for my Gs and DC bezel and cf strap for my 9400. Not an actual G shock this time(sorry) but all related.









Whilst at it, a friends G repaired for him, ready for work on Monday









Shaggy is out(if you know you know)









So G man is looking after Pat's G for me









Or humping it! Guess it depends on what way your looking at it


----------



## GaryK30

My AE-1500WH-1AV finally arrived from Amazon. This thing has much bigger digits than my Pathfinder PAW-2000-1. The display is really sharp with lots of contrast.

There are some cons compared to some other inexpensive Casio models that I have. First, there is no world time (it has dual time only). Second, the settings values can only be increased, not decreased (as with the DW-5600 and DW-6900). One advantage of the latter is that the light can be used when changing settings. Third, it seems that the backlight is limited to 1.5 seconds (I prefer 3 seconds).

My overall impression is that this is a great watch for $20.


----------



## TakaP

Dadpool said:


> This is the first watch I've bought as a collector, rather than as someone who wears watches. Not that I won't wear it! I'm wearing it right now.  But it breaks my two cardinal G-Shock rules, 1) it's not solar, 2) it doesn't have MB6/Bluetooth. And for good measure it violates the rules of common sense and good taste along the way.
> 
> Put on your sunglasses, because the Dragon Ball Z GA-110 has arrived.  I'm a big Dragon Ball fan; this one was sort of inevitable. (_To my embarrassment, I didn't notice the hands were out of sync before taking pics; that has since been corrected!_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _GA-110JDB-1A4_


I don't want to hurt your feelings but this one looks very fishy with many red flags and could be a counterfeit


----------



## 40swords

Just purchased my second Gulfmaster. She's going to be going into drydock for a spell so I can give her a spit shine and some custom parts. I love how this model fits.


----------



## spicynoodle

TakaP said:


> I don't want to hurt your feelings but this one looks very fishy with many red flags and could be a counterfeit


My feelings are not hurt at all and I would welcome your pointers on why it might be counterfeit (perhaps by PM?).  I checked everything I know to check, and just did a side-by-side rundown with the images on the official page for the watch, but I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Dadpool said:


> My feelings are not hurt at all and I would welcome your pointers on why it might be counterfeit (perhaps by PM?).  I checked everything I know to check, and just did a side-by-side rundown with the images on the official page for the watch, but I'm definitely not an expert.


The hands, the Z on the right of the hands, overall printing on the bezel.
Fake for sure.


----------



## kcnga400

Dadpool said:


> My feelings are not hurt at all and I would welcome your pointers on why it might be counterfeit (perhaps by PM?).  I checked everything I know to check, and just did a side-by-side rundown with the images on the official page for the watch, but I'm definitely not an expert.


this video can tell. In short, the gear shape of hands are round, printing are poor....


----------



## Augusto67

Arrived today. GA-1100sc-3aer


----------



## spicynoodle

TakaP said:


> I don't want to hurt your feelings but this one looks very fishy with many red flags and could be a counterfeit





Pfeffernuss said:


> The hands, the Z on the right of the hands, overall printing on the bezel.
> Fake for sure.





kcnga400 said:


> this video can tell. In short, the gear shape of hands are round, printing are poor....


Thank you to @TakaP for raising this issue, and for sharing the video via PM, and thank you both for confirming. This watch matches 10/10 of the points of note in that video. 

Ah well! Whether or not I'm successful in my return/chargeback, I've learned some useful info about spotting fake G-Shocks -- or at the very least, fakes of this model -- and about where and how to buy them.   I'll be on the lookout for another colorful G to take this one's place in my small collection.


----------



## CC

Seen loads of those cheap on eBay. Suspected there was a batch of fakes going around.
Good luck getting your money refunded.


----------



## sticky




----------



## ven

Does a bezel and strap count?










Naked frog








Wasnt over struck on the silver hardware(screws)








so used my men in black ones


----------



## davidinjackson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice




----------



## Dxnnis

oldspice said:


> View attachment 15837698


Congrats


----------



## MomirPeh

Shiny and new Blackout GA-2100


----------



## Arunkulfi




----------



## ron281969

Sent from my iPhone5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

oldspice said:


> View attachment 15837698


Congrats, a real nice quality chunk of 🐸 Wear in good health G brother


----------



## FerrisAus

Received my MRG-7600D from Chino Watch yesterday! It's actually smaller than I anticipated, which was quite a surprise (and a good thing). First impressions after a day's wear is that it is very high quality and definitely feels premium. The LCD screens are quite hard to read though, as despite the watch being newly manufactured I guess it is using old technology. Overall, I love it! Apologies in advance for the hairy arm close up


----------



## Racer88

FerrisAus said:


> Received my MRG-7600D from Chino Watch yesterday! It's actually smaller than I anticipated, which was quite a surprise (and a good thing). First impressions after a day's wear is that it is very high quality and definitely feels premium. The LCD screens are quite hard to read though, as despite the watch being newly manufactured I guess it is using old technology. Overall, I love it! Apologies in advance for the hairy arm close up
> View attachment 15838515
> 
> View attachment 15838516


Very nice. As for the "old technology," it appears to be the exact same module / display used by my (2009 vintage) GW-2500, which is still used today on some of the Casio Lineage models. It may be old, but it's still got some cool features / functions.


----------



## FerrisAus

Racer88 said:


> Very nice. As for the "old technology," it appears to be the exact same module / display used by my (2009 vintage) GW-2500, which is still used today on some of the Casio Lineage models. It may be old, but it's still got some cool features / functions.


Very interesting! I guess the good thing about an old module is that they are proven and unlikely to have any issues.
I do wish the module had a few extra features though, especially the ability to move the hands out of the way so I can more clearly see the digital displays. Can't have everything I guess


----------



## Racer88

FerrisAus said:


> Very interesting! I guess the good thing about an old module is that they are proven and unlikely to have any issues.
> I do wish the module had a few extra features though, especially the ability to move the hands out of the way so I can more clearly see the digital displays. Can't have everything I guess


Yep. That's one of my complaints about the gw-2500. But it's forgiven since I love the watch.


----------



## James142

@FerrisAus Congrats on the MR-G! 

I have that model, and one of the things I like about the module is that it can display three time zones simultaneously, which is pretty cool.

It's also nice to have a smaller ana-digi G-Shock with premium build quality.


----------



## FerrisAus

James142 said:


> @FerrisAus Congrats on the MR-G!
> 
> I have that model, and one of the things I like about the module is that it can display three time zones simultaneously, which is pretty cool.
> 
> It's also nice to have a smaller ana-digi G-Shock with premium build quality.


Yes that is a cool feature!
Since you have the same watch you might be able to answer a question for me. Is there a way to activate 'beep' sounds when you press the buttons? Eg when cycling through the different modes, timekeeping, world time, alarm etc. I didn't find anything in the manual, so assume not. Maybe there is a hidden way?


----------



## Racer88

FerrisAus said:


> Is there a way to activate 'beep' sounds when you press the buttons? Eg when cycling through the different modes, timekeeping, world time, alarm etc. I didn't find anything in the manual, so assume not. Maybe there is a hidden way?


Unfortunately, this module does not offer that feature. 😟 If it had that and a hands-shift function, it would be PERFECT. So, it's not perfect, but it's still a very cool module.


----------



## FerrisAus

Racer88 said:


> Unfortunately, this module does not offer that feature. 😟 If it had that and a hands-shift function, it would be PERFECT. So, it's not perfect, but it's still a very cool module.


I suspected as much, thanks for confirming. And completely agree with you about the module! (although I'd also include some kind of EL lighting for the LCDs displays as well  )


----------



## nonconformulaic

FerrisAus said:


> I suspected as much, thanks for confirming. And completely agree with you about the module! (although I'd also include some kind of EL lighting for the LCDs displays as well  )


It's a fantastic module overall, and has powered many of the very best ana/digi Casios, Lineages, and G-Shocks, but... Like at least a hundred other modules, for at least a million other loyal fans, it's _just a couple features from perfect._ Not to sound crass, but I sincerely believe it's part of Casio's deliberate strategy to never offer the "perfect" module so we'll all have to buy multiple watches. And to their credit, it definitely worked on me! 

Never kept a complete record, but over the past 30 years I will *conservatively* estimate I've owned well over 300 Casios.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Casio made money, I had fun, "first world problem" I guess...


----------



## Jud-69

A few months ago I decided, at 80+ watches, the collection was complete. I was definitely not going to buy any more watches.....








They all had a big discount so I had no choice, right?


----------



## ModestGP

40swords said:


> Just purchased my second Gulfmaster. She's going to be going into drydock for a spell so I can give her a spit shine and some custom parts. I love how this model fits.
> View attachment 15836200


From where you will get the custom parts?
I would like to change the seconds hand and the tide hand of mine and haven't been able to find any supplier...


----------



## Racer88

FerrisAus said:


> I suspected as much, thanks for confirming. And completely agree with you about the module! (although I'd also include some kind of EL lighting for the LCDs displays as well  )


Yeah... That's ANOTHER thing (deficit)... no backlight for the digital panels, dammit! But, it's STILL cool.


----------



## Nolander

I haven't posted in a while, but I came across this model on Amazon. I don't think it was ever very popular on f17, but I like the blue tinted LCD. It's also been a very long time since I have had a square.


----------



## sh3l8y

Don't know how this will look in time due to the inevitable yellowing but right now it's pretty damn cool. My first Casioak and my latest G purchase.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Nolander said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but I came across this model on Amazon. I don't think it was ever very popular on f17, but I like the blue tinted LCD. It's also been a very long time since I have had a square.


What is model number for this one?


----------



## 40swords

MG Designs said:


> From where you will get the custom parts?
> I would like to change the seconds hand and the tide hand of mine and haven't been able to find any supplier...


I'll be ordering from pacparts, alas, They don't stock the parts that you are specifically looking for like the individual hands. Short of going directly to the factory, or buying a donor watch to try to somehow transplant them, I'm not sure how you would go about doing that.


----------



## Nolander

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is model number for this one?


GW-M5610BA-1JF


----------



## Orange_GT3

Has anyone bought from Sakura Watches (https://www.sakurawatches.com/)? Are they legit, good to deal with, etc?


----------



## kubr1ck

Orange_GT3 said:


> Has anyone bought from Sakura Watches (https://www.sakurawatches.com/)? Are they legit, good to deal with, etc?


They're too legit to quit, man. You have nothing to worry about. Just a warning that they usually take about a week after you purchase to ship, but the watch will get to you a few days after that in perfect condition.


----------



## Orange_GT3

kubr1ck said:


> They're too legit to quit, man. You have nothing to worry about. Just a warning that they usually take about a week after you purchase to ship, but the watch will get to you a few days after that in perfect condition.


Thank you. I appreciate you taking the time to reply.


----------



## FarmeR57

Not all G's, but since focusing on rounding out my Casio collection, the last month or so has brought some joy...

A spotless DW-5035 to compliment my DW-5735. Always been on the lookout for a DW-5000 and an anniversary edition is even better.

















This EQB-501TRC arrived just in time for the first F1 race of the season (though Toro Rosso is now Alpha Tauri)
Nice size and color accents, with a worn/distressed case finish inspired by oil-covered metal.

















A few prior chances at an EQW-A1000B have fallen through, so I was stoked to finally nail down a clean example.









And was verrry happy to find a near-pristine MRG-200T-7. No box/tin/papers but super clean with a full bracelet.


















Nice to finally scratch some long-term itches 

Plus ==> found this "beauty" to have some fun modding...?


----------



## Dxnnis

FarmeR57 said:


> Not all G's, but since focusing on rounding out my Casio collection, the last month or so has brought some joy...
> 
> A spotless DW-5035 to compliment my DW-5735. Always been on the lookout for a DW-5000 and an anniversary edition is even better.
> View attachment 15844024
> 
> View attachment 15844026
> 
> 
> This EQB-501TRC arrived just in time for the first F1 race of the season (though Toro Rosso is now Alpha Tauri)
> Nice size and color accents, with a worn/distressed case finish inspired by oil-covered metal.
> View attachment 15844028
> 
> View attachment 15844030
> 
> 
> A few prior chances at an EQW-A1000B have fallen through, so I was stoked to finally nail down a clean example.
> View attachment 15844029
> 
> 
> And was verrry happy to find a near-pristine MRG-200T-7. No box/tin/papers but super clean with a full bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 15844033
> 
> View attachment 15844035
> 
> 
> Nice to finally scratch some long-term itches
> 
> Plus ==> found this "beauty" to have some fun modding...🐊
> View attachment 15844051


Your on a roll, nice work


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Picked up this for a very good price £62, technically second hand from the bay but arrived in perfect condition without any signs of ever being worn


----------



## Hasaf

I have a G-9300-1DR (G342) on the way, pictures pending arrival.


----------



## Dxnnis

Hasaf said:


> I have a G-9300-1DR (G342) on the way, pictures pending arrival.


Look forward to seeing it


----------



## benton629

F108WH-8A2CF


----------



## blfan

Just arrived MRG-B1000BA-1ADR. Sizing it over the weekend!


----------



## Orange_GT3

This arrived today:










I need to resize the bracelet. Any tips on doing this will be gratefully received.


----------



## kreative

Can someone explain why we are showing off G shock?? I mean these are standard fare and no major technological achievements. It’s like having a thread of people showing off their Toyota Camrys. I mean. It’s a great car but get a life. What are we ooohhing and aahhhing???


----------



## Orange_GT3

kreative said:


> Can someone explain why we are showing off G shock?? I mean these are standard fare and no major technological achievements. It's like having a thread of people showing off their Toyota Camrys. I mean. It's a great car but get a life. What are we ooohhing and aahhhing???


If you don't like it, there are several 100,000 threads elsewhere. Nobody asked you to come in and comment.


----------



## FarmeR57

kreative said:


> Can someone explain why we are showing off G shock?? I mean these are standard fare and no major technological achievements. It's like having a thread of people showing off their Toyota Camrys. I mean. It's a great car but get a life. What are we ooohhing and aahhhing???


Lol please share more of your fascinating insight.
We all can't wait to hear what you have to say next...


----------



## CC

kreative said:


> Can someone explain why we are showing off G shock?? I mean these are standard fare and no major technological achievements. It's like having a thread of people showing off their Toyota Camrys. I mean. It's a great car but get a life. What are we ooohhing and aahhhing???


----------



## Seneca09

kreative said:


> Can someone explain why we are showing off G shock?? I mean these are standard fare and no major technological achievements. It's like having a thread of people showing off their Toyota Camrys. I mean. It's a great car but get a life. What are we ooohhing and aahhhing???


There are no explanations needed&#8230;G-Shock enough said 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seneca09

Now back to the show&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreative

Orange_GT3 said:


> If you don't like it, there are several 100,000 threads elsewhere. Nobody asked you to come in and comment.


Didn't mean to dis anyone. Was just trying to figure out if I'm missing something.


----------



## kreative

Seneca09 said:


> Now back to the show&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see this one has power reserve indicator. Nice actually.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

kreative said:


> Didn't mean to dis anyone. Was just trying to figure out if I'm missing something.


G shock has its fan base, like many other things have a fan base and many of us aren't fans of some other things, I don't go around trolling stuff that i'm not interested in, whether you intended to troll this forum or not, you trolled this forum, what you are missing is social etiquette


----------



## Pallas79

Sakura delivered this nice little surprise yesterday... (GW-B5600MG-1JF)









Here's the thread here where I get into the details... 








New GW-B5600MG-1JF - with positive display!


Looks great! How's the strap comfort? How's the legibility?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Seneca09

kreative said:


> I see this one has power reserve indicator. Nice actually.


Here is a history lesson on our beloved Casio 
G-Shock 



https://www.watchonista.com/articles/history/look-back-history-casio-g-shock



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Pallas79 said:


> Sakura delivered this nice little surprise yesterday... (GW-B5600MG-1JF)
> View attachment 15854573
> 
> 
> Here's the thread here where I get into the details...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New GW-B5600MG-1JF - with positive display!
> 
> 
> Looks great! How's the strap comfort? How's the legibility?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Oh that's a beautyyyyy. Is that one of this month's release?

Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## 808TokeiDude

Paid a visit to my local Costco today. Couldn't leave without picking up a rotisserie chicken, a hot dog, and a Mudmaster GSG100-1A8WC...


----------



## Pallas79

Dr_Driggy98 said:


> Oh that's a beautyyyyy. Is that one of this month's release?


Yup. For once in my life, I'm not searching through the "NOS" listings on eBay hoping to find a watch that was the hot new thing three and a half years ago. It feels strange to be one of the first kids on my block, rather than the last.


----------



## Chempop

@Pallas79 Very nice B5600. Does Sakura charge an arm and leg for shipping? I'm trying to hold out for 40th anniversary until my next square, but it never hurts to ask


----------



## Pallas79

Chempop said:


> @Pallas79 Very nice B5600. Does Sakura charge an arm and leg for shipping? I'm trying to hold out for 40th anniversary until my next square, but it never hurts to ask


The shipping was a little more than I'd like, but not awful. I got dinged for ¥4,100 (about $38.59) for DHL, but I like their tracking info and they're very fast at crossing oceans. Now, if someone could just teach DHL to not toss the package to the USPS for the final leg of delivery... but overall, the shipping experience was solid. If a little pricey.


----------



## RadiumWatches

kreative said:


> Didn't mean to dis anyone. Was just trying to figure out if I'm missing something.


Don't feed me straight lines...


----------



## Dxnnis

kreative said:


> Can someone explain why we are showing off G shock?? I mean these are standard fare and no major technological achievements. It's like having a thread of people showing off their Toyota Camrys. I mean. It's a great car but get a life. What are we ooohhing and aahhhing???


Seems like such a strange question? It is the G-Shock forum after all. Why do people on the Seiko forum show Seiko's? The clue is in the name


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I wanted a new square with the following characteristics:


Latest Module
Positive Display
Combi Bracelet
Tough Solar
MB6
BT

The B5600 series checked all the boxes.

I like the GW-B5600-2 the best:









but... Negative Display. No Combi Bracelet.

I like the GW-B5600MG 2nd:









But...No Combi bracelet. And I'm unwilling to pay for a separate combi bracelet at their current prices.

Then, the GW-B5600BC-1B: It has a combi bracelet, but negative display.

So, finally, I got the GW-B5600BC-1:


























It took me two tries and several months, but I was eventually able to receive it from Europe.

I'm not a fan of the yellow color but, actually, it shows some metallic green tones, depending on lightning conditions:









Do the blue or green variants have yellow tones?

Pretty cool.

Of course, I'm talking stock here. I know you can do pretty much anything you want by modding the watches (and I've seen some nice results here). But I think I don't have the time nor skills to do it myself (i.e. changing the display from negative to positive)


----------



## neverlate1973

Got my Frogman a week ago .


----------



## nkwatchy

I've been busy acquiring some non-Gs:

Timefactors Dreadnought PRS-52 (38mm)

Hamilton Khaki Field (38mm)

Citizen Attesa Cosmic CB0219-50L (42.5mm, fully Titanium; very hard to photograph but the dial is meant to depict space, and the stars sparkle)


----------



## Racer88

nkwatchy said:


> I've been busy acquiring some non-Gs:
> 
> Timefactors Dreadnought PRS-52 (38mm)
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field (38mm)
> 
> Citizen Attesa Cosmic CB0219-50L (42.5mm, fully Titanium; very hard to photograph but the dial is meant to depict space, and the stars sparkle)


Nice haul. I've also been on a non-G / non-Casio binge. Though I got one special G in there. This is since February 2021. Four of them pending delivery. The Seiko C359 (my grail) should be here next week. The G is due in May sometime. The last two Lum-Tecs have an ETA of July.


----------



## Racer88

nkwatchy said:


> Citizen Attesa Cosmic CB0219-50L (42.5mm, fully Titanium; very hard to photograph but the dial is meant to depict space, and the stars sparkle)


Are they luminous, too?


----------



## nkwatchy

Racer88 said:


> Are they luminous, too?


Nope, just shiny bits of metal as far as I can see. Great effect in person, in the day.

Great haul yourself, by the way. Digging that vintage (?) Bulova diver on the top right of your table.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

nkwatchy said:


> Nope, just shiny bits of metal as far as I can see. Great effect in person, in the day.
> 
> Great haul yourself, by the way. Digging that vintage (?) Bulova diver on the top right of your table.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yeah... the Sea King is a BEAST of a watch. But, it's fun to wear. The 262 kHz quartz movement is very cool. It's got killer lume, too:









It's discontinued, apparently. But, you can still find them for sale (new) online. I got mine in March on Amazon.

I reviewed the Sea King here:








Bulova Sea King Review - The Truth About Watches


The Bulova Sea King is big in all the right ways. It's built like a tank but made for a king. Worth getting just for the second hand sweep!




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## Chempop

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I wanted a new square with the following characteristics:
> 
> 
> Latest Module
> Positive Display
> Combi Bracelet
> Tough Solar
> MB6
> BT
> 
> The B5600 series checked all the boxes.
> 
> I like the GW-B5600-2 the best:
> 
> View attachment 15857566
> 
> but... Negative Display. No Combi Bracelet.
> 
> I like the GW-B5600MG 2nd:
> View attachment 15857567
> 
> 
> But...No Combi bracelet. And I'm unwilling to pay for a separate combi bracelet at their current prices.
> 
> Then, the GW-B5600BC-1B: Has a combi Bracelet but negative display.
> 
> So, finally I got the GW-B5600BC-1:
> 
> View attachment 15857581
> View attachment 15857583
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the yellow color but, actually, it shows some green tones, depending on lightning conditions:
> View attachment 15857584
> 
> 
> Do the blue or green variants have yellow tones?
> 
> Pretty cool.


It's difficult to find a square that checks all the boxes, which is why many of us have boxes filled with squares, or go out of our way to mod/customize them which can be a fun part of the hobby.

The gold may grow on you. I didn't like the mirror blue dial at first, because it looks sorta like a kids watch, but now it's one of my favorite and I actually bought more squares with a similar mirror dial.

These are all modded:


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> I wanted a new square with the following characteristics:
> 
> 
> Latest Module
> Positive Display
> Combi Bracelet
> Tough Solar
> MB6
> BT
> 
> The B5600 series checked all the boxes.
> 
> I like the GW-B5600-2 the best:
> 
> View attachment 15857566
> 
> but... Negative Display. No Combi Bracelet.
> 
> I like the GW-B5600MG 2nd:
> View attachment 15857567
> 
> 
> But...No Combi bracelet. And I'm unwilling to pay for a separate combi bracelet at their current prices.
> 
> Then, the GW-B5600BC-1B: Has a combi Bracelet but negative display.
> 
> So, finally I got the GW-B5600BC-1:
> 
> View attachment 15857581
> View attachment 15857583
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of the yellow color but, actually, it shows some green tones, depending on lightning conditions:
> View attachment 15857584
> 
> 
> Do the blue or green variants have yellow tones?
> 
> Pretty cool.


I wouldn't say they do, now...

Buy the blue negative one and swap it's band with your bracelet, then sell the yellow with the resin band on, then...

Buy the B5600mg with the new positive display, and swap the module into the blue one and sell the new B5600mg with the negative display

Then you'll have the blue, with positive module and Combi, job done, and fun to be had messing about with them along the way...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

This arrived today, I didn't want another, it was too cheap (£45) not to grab it to flip


----------



## Orange_GT3

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> and swap the module into the blue one


Is swapping modules an easy task?


----------



## CADirk

I got myself a GW-3000M this weekend.
It's a fun lightweight and not too big analog G. Featurewise not all too exciting.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Orange_GT3 said:


> Is swapping modules an easy task?


Much easier than stripping them down to just change polarising films

It's just a case of taking the back off, remove the module in its entirety, switch and replace the backs


----------



## Danny T

another "oak" to the mix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

Orange_GT3 said:


> Is swapping modules an easy task?


very easy. videos on you tube are available


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3

Danny T said:


> very easy. videos on you tube are available


Thanks. Of course there are... there isn't much that isn't on YouTube


----------



## Kairo

*DW-5600C-9B (691) JAPAN A*
At last i received this beautiful square.
The watch travelled some weeks around in Sweden, before it finally come to Norway. 🌞
New gasket on the way, so a new battery have to wait.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Danny T said:


> very easy. videos on you tube are available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really like your G-Shock. What model is this? Would be the closest I'd ever get to owning an APRO.


----------



## Watchfiend12

Watchfiend12 said:


> Really like your G-Shock. What model is this? Would be the closest I'd ever get to owning an APRO.


----------



## Danny T

my casiOAKtree and SQUAREbush 

and my new clearOAK to add to the growing OAKtree 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

Watchfiend12 said:


> Really like your G-Shock. What model is this? Would be the closest I'd ever get to owning an APRO.


Thx man. the dial module from the camo bezel casioak and the AP kit is the gen3 kit from aliexpress

It's the same reason I got the kit lol. The closest I'll ever be to owning an APRO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

Happy Day  
My latest purchase. 
A DW-5000SP and a DW-5030C.


----------



## cvdl




----------



## CC

cvdl said:


> View attachment 15867860


Just posted on another thread I've, unexpectedly, got one coming tomorrow.
Questioning spending £225 on a piece of plastic now...

You happy with yours?


----------



## davidinjackson

Can't stop with just one. Bought on WUS from excellent seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgoldie00

Arrived yesterday!

GR-B200-1A2 Gravitymaster


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

CC said:


> Just posted on another thread I've, unexpectedly, got one coming tomorrow.
> Questioning spending £225 on a piece of plastic now...
> 
> You happy with yours?


Ah, Amazon here still had stock, I could've gotten one for you for 160 quid.

Kinda questioning my sanity as well for spending some nice watch money on a clock. 
Although, for a collector it's probably a must have item.

There's a button on the back that says 'light', but it doesn't do anything when pressed.
What else can I say. It's one expensive wall clock ?

I guess I just needed to scratch that itch and add it to my collection. 
I'm already looking for my next fix in the Initial D 5600 or the nasa. Though I really can't justify those scalpers prices.

Those prices aside, I've got too many watches already...


----------



## vfps

Just arrived yesterday (shown in the mix of some other NASA paraphernalia I have at home). Very pleased!


----------



## Jomarr

Came in today

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

This arrived yesterday. I owned one several years back and swore I'd never own another. I thought it was too plain, too basic, too large, and the digits were too small. Now all I want is basic and the digits on the silver lcd are perfectly legible to me. Why I thought it was too large is still a mystery. I suppose it's because that was when I was going through my huge collection of Squares.


----------



## rkelley013

My latest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carpoon

Picked up this G-Cool GT008. Perfect condition, just not sure if a white watch is my style.


----------



## cvdl

I've got green and blue, the orange one is coming next week.


----------



## ven

2 due in back end of next week, today G mail another 9400. After converting to dc, I missed the black 9400. Instead of getting another, I decided all black . Yes the neg display isn't brilliant, but then it's not my sole G shock/ watch to wear 365 a year. The neg isn't actually as bad as my 5610bc, but then that is poor. I still have it! So this won't be going anywhere. Fresh from the G shock factory (Casio Uk)








Next&#8230;..A 7900b for my lad and a gulf for me in 11 days.


----------



## cvdl

Courier got here earlier than expected.

Got my 5610R straight from Japan. I noticed that this one is the only one with a milled steel back and the thinner strap.
All my other 5610's are stamped.

edit: not sure why the photos are rotated.


----------



## ven

cvdl said:


> Courier got here earlier than expected.
> 
> Got my 5610R straight from Japan. I noticed that this one is the only one with a milled steel back and the thinner strap.
> All my other 5610's are stamped.
> 
> edit: not sure why the photos are rotated.
> 
> View attachment 15873931
> View attachment 15873932
> View attachment 15873933


That's an awesome line up of squares, love all of them and the colours. Great taste?


----------



## ven

carpoon said:


> Picked up this G-Cool GT008. Perfect condition, just not sure if a white watch is my style.


White perfect for warm weather /summer time use. Do you play sports? Tennis, badminton , squash etc. That would make a perfect companion 😎


----------



## panoramic007

Gravitymaster GWR-B1000-1AJF
Arrived yesterday from Seiya Japan, all good so far 😊


----------



## G-Shocky

Slightly shiny but not new.


----------



## captainmcobvious

cvdl said:


> Courier got here earlier than expected.
> 
> Got my 5610R straight from Japan. I noticed that this one is the only one with a milled steel back and the thinner strap.
> All my other 5610's are stamped.
> 
> edit: not sure why the photos are rotated.
> 
> View attachment 15873931
> View attachment 15873932
> View attachment 15873933


Niceee

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmcobvious

Jomarr said:


> Came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Space!

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmcobvious

Danny T said:


> my casiOAKtree and SQUAREbush
> 
> and my new clearOAK to add to the growing OAKtree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Couriers keep coming lol. Bought two, because I want to mod one with black display and bracelet from a168. That one is just lying around doing nothing.


----------



## captainmcobvious

MTG-B2000


----------



## tighthams

my g-shocks numbers 1 and 2 delivered this week: GW 5000 and GW M5610R


----------



## Chempop

tighthams said:


> my g-shocks numbers 1 and 2 delivered this week: GW 5000 and GW M5610R
> 
> View attachment 15878907


Nice squares! Do you have a preference from first impressions? The differences are subtle, but noteworthy -- GW5000 sporting the larger bezel, DLC coated steel case/screwback, stiff buttons, extra supple resin.


----------



## babyivan

Arrived today.... my very first Mudmaster 

Epic G-Shock! Quite stout. I thought I was not going to like the green strap, but it fits the theme of the watch perfectly!









Achieved a little curving of the strap with some boiling water and a coffee mug. Fits much better now. Big thanks to @djpharoah for helping me with that!


----------



## tighthams

Chempop said:


> Nice squares! Do you have a preference from first impressions? The differences are subtle, but noteworthy -- GW5000 sporting the larger bezel, DLC coated steel case/screwback, stiff buttons, extra supple resin.


Thanks! I received the 5000 last Tuesday, it is noticeably heavier/larger compared to the M5610, which I received today. The dimensions of the M5610 is better proportion for my 6.5 inch wrist. After wearing the 5000 for a couple of days, I'm getting used to the size and actually like it a lot.

The strap on the 5000 is definitely softer but the M5610 is not that bad.

edit to add: push buttons seem to be the same and you can't really compare the caseback haha


----------



## WES51

@babyivan congrats. You have been looking for this moment far too long.

My wife chose the green for me in 2016 and no regrets since either. Casio sure knows how to nail design and colors right on. Love the high contrast display of this model too.


----------



## Speedsterescu

Mudmaster









All the Best!


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Arrived today.... my very first Mudmaster
> 
> Epic G-Shock! Quite stout. I thought I was not going to like the green strap, but it fits the theme of the watch perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achieved a little curving of the strap with some boiling water and a coffee mug. Fits much better now. Big thanks to @djpharoah for helping me with that!


The GWG-1000, GW-5000 and GW-9400 are the staples of any G collection. Congrats!


----------



## Speedsterescu

Gravitymaster GR B200









All the Best!


----------



## babyivan

WES51 said:


> @babyivan congrats. You have been looking for this moment far too long.
> 
> My wife chose the green for me in 2016 and no regrets since either. Casio sure knows how to nail design and colors right on. Love the high contrast display of this model too.


Thanks! @WES51 And agreed, the green is the way to go. I love how it plays with the other colors on the watch; and the white markers really pop!



kubr1ck said:


> The GWG-1000, GW-5000 and GW-9400 are the staples of any G collection. Congrats!


Thanks! @kubr1ck I agree, the Mudmaster is one of the essential G-Shocks to have if you are a hardcore fan.


----------



## Scott.

Just in direct from Japan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claimsys

This CASIO.









Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Funny how perception changes.
Returned a GPW-1000 a couple of years ago as it seemed huge. Picked this up on eBay and love it.

GPW-1000RAF...




























Killed a strap screw with a pair of pliers taking apart to clean so had to get a new one.
Tip: Used two Allen keys and leave the pliers alone.


----------



## Racer88

CC said:


> Funny how perception changes.
> Returned a GPW-1000 a couple of years ago as it seemed huge.


I have found that I (rather quickly) acclimated to "BIG" watches... thanks to G-Shocks such as the Ana-Frog and Rangeman 9400... and Bulova Sea King and Bulova Lunar Pilot.

Now I find myself more "sensitive" or averse to small watches.

My latest:


----------



## CC

Talking of big G-Shocks, my biggest yet has arrived...


----------



## kubr1ck

CC said:


> Funny how perception changes.
> Returned a GPW-1000 a couple of years ago as it seemed huge. Picked this up on eBay and love it.
> 
> GPW-1000RAF...
> 
> View attachment 15882015
> 
> 
> View attachment 15882016
> 
> 
> View attachment 15882017
> 
> 
> Killed a strap screw with a pair of pliers taking apart to clean so had to get a new one.
> Tip: Used two Allen keys and leave the pliers alone.


Glad you came to your senses. GPW-1000 is the best Gravitymaster line ever made.


----------



## Toddy101

Had quite a few G Shocks over the years but never had a GW-7900.....until now. Not sure on it yet as it's a bit smaller than I was expecting. I'll wear it for a bit and either keep or sell on and go back to a GXW-56 or GWG-1000 yet again.


----------



## Hasaf

It arrived yesterday and I decided to wear it to work today.










GW-9300-1JF


----------



## Toddy101

Hasaf said:


> It arrived yesterday and I decided to wear it to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-9300-1JF


Very nice, now you've got me looking to buy one even though my GW-7900 only arrived today😁


----------



## Hasaf

Toddy101 said:


> Very nice, now you've got me looking to buy one even though my GW-7900 only arrived today😁


It is a JDM model, the US version lacks Multiband. The JDM also has a Carbon Fiber strap, if that matters to the decision. I ended up getting mine from an eBay seller.


----------



## aj11fan

Just got my grey band/bezel set for my mod!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

An ultimate G MRG LOL









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101

Hasaf said:


> It is a JDM model, the US version lacks Multiband. The JDM also has a Carbon Fiber strap, if that matters to the decision. I ended up getting mine from an eBay seller.


Thanks mate, that's the version I would be after.


----------



## cvdl

Just for the fun of it.

edit: the alarm clocks (DQD-5000JF) has waveceptor, but it only works in Japan


----------



## bhav0642

Been lurking here for a while and thought it was time to make a contribution to this thread. This arrived today, fresh from Japan.


----------



## Dxnnis

bhav0642 said:


> Been lurking here for a while and thought it was time to make a contribution to this thread. This arrived today, fresh from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 15887697
> 
> 
> View attachment 15887698
> 
> 
> View attachment 15887699


Very nice, enjoy it


----------



## cvdl

bhav0642 said:


> Been lurking here for a while and thought it was time to make a contribution to this thread. This arrived today, fresh from Japan.


Which shop did you purchased it from?


----------



## bhav0642

cvdl said:


> Which shop did you purchased it from?


Sakura watches. But I could see stock available from Seiya and shopping in Japan aswell.


----------



## cvdl

bhav0642 said:


> Sakura watches. But I could see stock available from Seiya and shopping in Japan aswell.


Ah, so you got the last one in stock. I was ready to order when it was out of stock again.

Jokes aside. I'll wait till sakura has them in stock again.
Was checking Japanese prices online and Sakura sells them same price as Yodabashi and Bic Camera retail.


----------



## bhav0642

cvdl said:


> Ah, so you got the last one in stock. I was ready to order when it was out of stock again.
> 
> Jokes aside. I'll wait till sakura has them in stock again.
> Was checking Japanese prices online and Sakura sells them same price as Yodabashi and Bic Camera retail.


Seiya has them in stock now. More or less same price.









CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan


The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## cvdl

bhav0642 said:


> Seiya has them in stock now. More or less same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO G shock GW-5000U-1JF MULTI BAND 6 Made in Japan
> 
> 
> The long-selling 2009 GW-5000 model has evolved while keeping its trademark appearance.The new model is the the GW-5000U-1JF. Listed Price: 42,900 JPY Screw back, DLC finish and 20 ATM W.R. Shock resistant, Solar powered Atomic Timekeeping: Japan, USA, Germany, England & China World time: 48...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.seiyajapan.com


Just noticed shipping is already included in the price. 
Yeah, it's similarly priced then.


----------



## captainmcobvious

MTG-B1000TJ-1AJR









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

One of these days I'm going to quit buying the same watches over and over. But not tonight. I just ordered the G-9300-1 again for the third or fourth time. I've lost count. I'm eyeballing the G-9300RD-4 resin for it now. Or maybe I'll go with the blue G-9300NV-2 resin. Or both. Who knows.

This is an old picture of when I had it before. I've come come to like the current time in Countdown mode and some of my latest purchases have that ability.


----------



## Seneca09

Casio G-Shock GravityMaster GR B200


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Rocat said:


> One of these days I'm going to quit buying the same watches over and over. But not tonight. I just ordered the G-9300-1 again for the third or fourth time. I've lost count. I'm eyeballing the G-9300RD-4 resin for it now. Or maybe I'll go with the blue G-9300NV-2 resin. Or both. Who knows.
> 
> This is an old picture of when I had it before. I've come come to like the current time in Countdown mode and some of my latest purchases have that ability.


Nice. I've always preferred the look of this Mudman over the all-revered 9400 Rangeman, whose case always looked a bit weird to me with its fat cheeks and chin.


----------



## ahardbody

Have a GW2310-1 CR coming tomorrow. First G-Shock since my GW6900.


----------



## FarmeR57

Rocat said:


> One of these days I'm going to quit buying the same watches over and over


You're not alone Rocat...circled back around to a 3rd 9300 last week. It deserves a place in any G collection.


----------



## Rocat

kubr1ck said:


> Nice. I've always preferred the look of this Mudman over the all-revered 9400 Rangeman, whose case always looked a bit weird to me with its fat cheeks and chin.


I agree.I've had the Rangeman and it is too bulky. The Mudman looks very good. Albeit it would be better with a front mounted light button but what are you going to do?  
I don't need and ABC functions as I have a Garmin Instinct for those situations.


----------



## somebodyux

GA 2000 1A1 and GX56 BB


----------



## babyivan

Arrived a few hours ago from another WUS member.... 
All cleaned up and ready to party! 

What a beauty she is! 
















Edit: forgot to include a pic of this, it came with a cool cardboard display:


----------



## gregsassinator

Got this today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahardbody

Battery arrived for my GW-300, just put it in and synced it to the atomic clock. Here is the GW-300 along side my new GW-2310.

Anyone know where I can get a replacement outer bezel for the GW300 or if one from another watch would work? I was cleaning it and one side broke into 3 pieces.

Thanks


----------



## cvdl

Covering the basics. Part 1 of 2.


----------



## peterbee

Arrived today


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

peterbee said:


> Arrived today
> 
> View attachment 15893526


One of my favorites...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## peterbee

Cowboy Bebop said:


> One of my favorites...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I'm loving it so far. I didn't realize the red border and highlights were metallic looking until now, it looks great!


----------



## ven

Couple of new Gs today, 
Callum's 7900b








Smile says it all


----------



## ven

Gulf JDM, even has the Japan receipt


----------



## ven

Whilst on a roll, bought a new cf strap for the 9400 black, but it was glossy. So although nothing major being matte bezel, thought would try glossy bezel to.
Before


----------



## SgtPepper

I just bought a metal band for my GMW-B5000G-1.


















Casio matt schwarzes Edelstahl Uhrenarmband GMW-B5000GD-1 GMW-B5000GD-1ER Full Metal Edition


Casio matt schwarzes Edelstahl Ersatzuhrenarmband (ion-plated) für die Uhren der Full Metal Serie GMW-B5000GD-1 GMW-B5000GD-1ER GMW-B5000GD Faltschließe mit sei




www.watchband-berlin.com


----------



## Dxnnis

Very nice new additions there @ven , enjoy them


----------



## bhav0642

Decided to go for another JDM. GW-9300-1JF.


----------



## Rammus

SgtPepper said:


> I just bought a metal band for my GMW-B5000G-1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio matt schwarzes Edelstahl Uhrenarmband GMW-B5000GD-1 GMW-B5000GD-1ER Full Metal Edition
> 
> 
> Casio matt schwarzes Edelstahl Ersatzuhrenarmband (ion-plated) für die Uhren der Full Metal Serie GMW-B5000GD-1 GMW-B5000GD-1ER GMW-B5000GD Faltschließe mit sei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchband-berlin.com


Congratulation. I share with you an English seller, the prices are low. 








G-Shock Band 10568335 | Watchway


Genuine Casio replacement metal band in gunmetal for Casio model GMW-B5000TFC-1




www.watchway.co.uk


----------



## SgtPepper

Rammus said:


> Congratulation. I share with you an English seller, the prices are low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock Band 10568335 | Watchway
> 
> 
> Genuine Casio replacement metal band in gunmetal for Casio model GMW-B5000TFC-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchway.co.uk


I also got a 10% discount, as I spent 270 euros shopping today, that was just right for me. 

PS: Unfortunately, England no longer belongs to the EU, so import tax is then due.


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice new additions there @ven , enjoy them


Thanks for kind words Dennis, loving the gulf, Callum buzzing with the 7900b. Cracking G shock that for the money!


----------



## hoss

Here's one of two beautiful GW9300-1JF Mudman G-Shocks that I purchased on eBay directly from Japan.


----------



## JustAbe

GSW-H1000-1JR G-SQUAD PRO 05/2021


----------



## Racer88

JustAbe said:


> GSW-H1000-1JR G-SQUAD PRO 05/2021
> View attachment 15899507
> 
> View attachment 15899508
> 
> View attachment 15899509


Whoa! I didn't know these had been released to the wild, yet.


----------



## JustAbe

Racer88 said:


> Whoa! I didn't know these had been released to the wild, yet.


Definitely Whoa!! Just got mine in this morning!!! 😉 😊 👍😷


----------



## Racer88

JustAbe said:


> Definitely Whoa!! Just got mine in this morning!!! ? ? ??
> View attachment 15899787
> 
> View attachment 15899788
> 
> View attachment 15899789
> 
> View attachment 15899790


I'm ambivalent about this one. On the one hand, I'm not keen on "smart" watches. *I have ZERO use for duplicating the functions of my phone on my wrist.* The notion of another phone... on my wrist... is anathema.

Another objection I have is the need to recharge the watch frequently.

I'm not a fitness freak, though I could use a bit of that in my life. The fitness tracking features... I'm not sure I'd use. But, maybe!

On the other hand, this looks better (in your photos) than I expected. The cool factor is there. So, I'm intrigued. But, so far... just intrigued. For $800 I'd want it to be something I will use.


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42

JustAbe said:


> GSW-H1000-1JR G-SQUAD PRO 05/2021
> View attachment 15899507
> 
> View attachment 15899508
> 
> View attachment 15899509


Looks like the watch that should go with the nanosuit from Crysis 3


----------



## Rocat

Third time owning this one. It came brand new from eBay. The production code puts it manufacture date as the 41st day of 2021. Very minty. Surprised though that it's battery level was on medium. That was soon remedied by our sunny, 95F degree day.


----------



## OrangeOrange

bought my first g shock a couple days ago and am loving it so far
hopefully this isn't the beginning of a g shock addiction


----------



## cvdl




----------



## nkwatchy

A new Baby Speedbird III from Timefactors.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101

Recent arrival, think this is the 4th Rangeman I've had. Need to stop flipping them then buying again? Also posted in the GW-9400 thread, any excuse to show it off?


----------



## Falco 67

DWE-5600CC-3ER








my 24th of the 5000 series.


----------



## captainmcobvious

somebodyux said:


> GA 2000 1A1 and GX56 BB
> 
> View attachment 15891709
> 
> View attachment 15891711


Nice

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmcobvious

babyivan said:


> Arrived a few hours ago from another WUS member....
> All cleaned up and ready to party!
> 
> What a beauty she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to include a pic of this, it came with a cool cardboard display:


I want

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmcobvious

gregsassinator said:


> Got this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Solid pic

Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GWF-A1000XC-1AJF Composite Carbon Fiber Band Analog Frogman 05/2021


----------



## Maddog1970

My love of the MRG line up should not be a secret by know, and just landed this beast - MRG G2000HB-1ADR.....sized, but needs some sun before hitting the wrist


----------



## Maddog1970

Pic I guess would be nice!


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> GWF-A1000XC-1AJF Composite Carbon Fiber Band Analog Frogman 05/2021
> View attachment 15903064
> 
> View attachment 15903065
> 
> View attachment 15903067
> 
> View attachment 15903068


WOW, epic purchase!!!
This is the only Frogman (analog) that I want! Gotta love that combi!

Edit: I just noticed that the combi clasp has a diver's extension... Holy moly!!


----------



## Augusto67

Arrived this morning. Frogman GWF-A1000RN-8A


----------



## Toddy101

JustAbe said:


> GWF-A1000XC-1AJF Composite Carbon Fiber Band Analog Frogman 05/2021
> View attachment 15903064
> 
> View attachment 15903065
> 
> View attachment 15903067
> 
> View attachment 15903068


Very nice, need one of those bands for my incoming GWF-A1000-1A4!


----------



## Drummer1

This just arrived last night🤩! GWF-A1000RN Frogman and loving it. My first G-Shock in this awesome color combination.


----------



## Finnish Joe

.


----------



## Drummer1

JustAbe said:


> GWF-A1000XC-1AJF Composite Carbon Fiber Band Analog Frogman 05/2021


Wow! This one is on my want list because I have not seen a digital or analog Frogman with carbon fiber bezel and composite bracelet with carbon fiber reinforced middle links. 
Enjoy it!!!


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> WOW, epic purchase!!!
> This is the only Frogman (analog) that I want! Gotta love that combi!
> Edit: I just noticed that the combi clasp has a diver's extension... Holy moly!!





Toddy101 said:


> Very nice, need one of those bands for my incoming GWF-A1000-1A4!





Drummer1 said:


> Wow! This one is on my want list because I have not seen a digital or analog Frogman with carbon fiber bezel and composite bracelet with carbon fiber reinforced middle links.
> Enjoy it!!!


Thank you, guys!! This one is an absolute must, in my modest opinion!! Enjoy and stay safe and healthy!! 😊🙏 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe

Augusto67 said:


> Arrived this morning. Frogman GWF-A1000RN-8A
> View attachment 15904176





Drummer1 said:


> This just arrived last night?! GWF-A1000RN Frogman and loving it. My first G-Shock in this awesome color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15905977
> View attachment 15905980


An awesome colorway, guys!! Enjoy and wear them in good health!! ??


----------



## MrZoSo

Wrong section


----------



## Pankrates




----------



## babyivan




----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


>


Congrats @babyivan!! That is a sweet orange jelly, Sir!! Wear it in good health!! 👍😷


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @babyivan!! Thay is a sweet orange jelly, Sir!! Wear it in good health!!


Thanks @JustAbe! Loving this thing... Now I have to do a rebuy on the all black. I didn't appreciate it when I had it, lol!


----------



## Maddog1970

Another GWF-A1000XC here.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Maddog1970 said:


> Another GWF-A1000XC here.....
> 
> View attachment 15907360


Very nice and a cool shot as well ... right in time 4 the weekend ! Have fun @Maddog1970

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddy101

Arrived today, love it!


----------



## herculelingenu

Augusto67 said:


> Arrived this morning. Frogman GWF-A1000RN-8A
> View attachment 15904176


OMG  congrates for your purchase 
It's a limited édition !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Nasa and a Bud Today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Toddy101 said:


> Arrived today, love it!


Glad you got it @Toddy101! Great choice. Enjoy



Guarionex said:


> Nasa and a Bud Today


Very cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arainach

I've never owned a gold watch of any sort, still not sure if it's my style, but this one was too fun to pass up so I'll try it for a while and worst case resell it.


----------



## Toddy101

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Glad you got it @Toddy101! Great choice. Enjoy
> 
> Very cool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks mate, it was all your fault?


----------



## hoss

GW2310FB


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Re-bought the all black GA2100


----------



## Audkat0311

.some nice g’s in here


----------



## bhav0642

GWX-56-1JF. Think I'm going to start collecting squares.


----------



## Orange_GT3

bhav0642 said:


> Think I'm going to start collecting squares.


The force is strong with the Squares!


----------



## bhav0642

Orange_GT3 said:


> The force is strong with the Squares!


For sure. Not sure why but I prefer squares to any other shape tbh. There's just something about them.


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## Racer88

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15912584
> 
> View attachment 15912585


Cool! Which bracelet is that? Looks like a Froggy edition of the Combi. Nice.


----------



## JustAbe

Racer88 said:


> Cool! Which bracelet is that? Looks like a Froggy edition of the Combi. Nice.


You would be correct!! It is 👍


----------



## Racer88

JustAbe said:


> You would be correct!! It is 👍


Did it come with the watch? Available separately?


----------



## CC

Racer88 said:


> Did it come with the watch? Available separately?


It's a new model, along with the CF frog.


----------



## Racer88

CC said:


> It's a new model, along with the CF frog.


I thought it looked a bit different. I knew about the Royal Navy and the CF. But, not this one.

If they put that bracelet up for sale individually, it would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## JustAbe

Racer88 said:


> I thought it looked a bit different. I knew about the Royal Navy and the CF. But, not this one.
> 
> If they put that bracelet up for sale individually, it would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Jomarr

Carbon Frogman GWF A1000XC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jomarr said:


> Carbon Frogman GWF A1000XC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats again  Lovely G collection you got @Jomarr! Well done  enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jomarr

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats again  Lovely G collection you got @Jomarr! Well done  enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank's !!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

GG-1000-1ADR Mudmaster just arrived, and I'm loving it. I think the GWG-1000 (which I accept is probably better on most counts) would've been overkill, oversized, and overpriced; and I already have a Rangeman.

Strap is lovely, the positive lcd is very readable, the lume is surprisingly good, the big Arabic numerals and hands are what drew me to the design, along with the beautiful textured and easily pushed buttons, and the gold lettering on the case sets it all off nicely.


----------



## OkiFrog

New metal mod with a DLC bezel and bracelet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

GA-2100HC-4A just arrived this morning 









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

sodamonkey said:


> GA-2100HC-4A just arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Cool colour mate


----------



## Jomarr

I'm loving my latest frogman









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

JUST LANDED



This thing is INSANE !!


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nawksnai

Daaaaaaaamn, it looks as brilliant in regular photos as it does in renders and photoshop. ?

I don't want it but I want it, know what I mean?



sodamonkey said:


> GA-2100HC-4A just arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Very nice. Love the colour. Is it pumpkin?


----------



## Morency79




----------



## babyivan

Danny T said:


> JUST LANDED
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is INSANE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, simply georgous!!!


----------



## babyivan

Arrived this afternoon:
GA2100HC-2A, from the new Hidden Coast Series.


----------



## Ottovonn

Danny T said:


> JUST LANDED
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is INSANE !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That color way is fire as the younger folks say. Enjoy in the best!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDS

I never thought I would ever wear anything like this but this is stunning. They are definitely more subtle in person.


----------



## oldspice

Nice looking stuff, ladies and gents. You guys with the CF Froggy are absolutely killing me. And, that rising phoenix MT-G is much better looking in real life pictures - nice snag!


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

As we all know, when you see a great deal it is very hard resist. This is more true when you've been looking for a long time; this was available at about 40% off new, so... yeah it's mine.

GA-2000S-1AER


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

Seneca09 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not mad about the bullbars, but that watch is really slick. Congratulations!


----------



## Seneca09

ridelikeaturtle said:


> I'm not mad about the bullbars, but that watch is really slick. Congratulations!


Thanks  I was curious to see how white color bullbars, would look on this particular color scheme watch. Also the bullbars remind me of the cockpit design of a RAF Handley Page Halifax Mk VII.










The bullbars are actually made for a GD-350, which I recently found out, it also fits the GR-B200 GravityMaster. Currently, no bullbars are made for the GravityMaster 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67

Arrived this morning


----------



## GFSEA86

Just received my shiny new AWM-500UA from Japan! As soon as I saw this colorway I had to have it because it reminded me of a special car from my childhood. 
As always, pictures do not do (either) justice.


----------



## Kudarat

GW 6900 JDM tough solar model on 'will-not-melt' custom paracord bracelets










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

...I also have the green/black ga2110 on the way (don't tell the wife)


----------



## babyivan

ridelikeaturtle said:


> As we all know, when you see a great deal it is very hard resist. This is more true when you've been looking for a long time; this was available at about 40% off new, so... yeah it's mine.
> 
> GA-2000S-1AER
> 
> View attachment 15923939
> 
> 
> View attachment 15923941
> View attachment 15923942


Congrats! Good deal. I have been eyeing the ga2000 gorillaz collab.


----------



## Rocat

I am going to guess you are about 10 years younger than me. Because when I think of a black and gold car from childhood I think of this...












GFSEA86 said:


> Just received my shiny new AWM-500UA from Japan! As soon as I saw this colorway I had to have it because it reminded me of a special car from my childhood.
> As always, pictures do not do (either) justice.


----------



## GFSEA86

Rocat said:


> I am going to guess you are about 10 years younger than me. Because when I think of a black and gold car from childhood I think of this...
> 
> View attachment 15927984


I can think of a million black and gold cars. 
It reminded me of the Countach for very explicit reasons. I mean, look at the minute hand and then the wheels, for one.
Look at the hour hand and then the taillights. 
Doesn't look anything like The Bandit.


----------



## Skeptical

Rocat said:


> I am going to guess you are about 10 years younger than me. Because when I think of a black and gold car from childhood I think of this...
> 
> View attachment 15927984


Funny, because both cars stand out in my childhood memory. They were definitely contemporaries.


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> ...I also have the green/black ga2110 on the way (don't tell the wife)


----------



## Sir Galahad

Bought the GA2110 Two weeks ago, very nice looking watch imo.









Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kudarat

JUST ARRIVED YESTERDAY ahem another new G-Shock for me if you will. GA 2100 Custom










"From my pictures isn't it obvious imma LEFTIE?"


----------



## legendofkane

GD350 1v and a vintage g7510


----------



## therion

Just in, the full metal G


----------



## Seneca09

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

Hidden coast 😎👌


----------



## MiamiJAG

GSW-1000 Black with blue accents. Loved it, hated it, loved it and hated it again, but finally understood it and I decided to keep it.


----------



## Maddog1970

Ooooooo she's a beaut!


----------



## NOT_ENOUGH_CASIOS

After a bout of buying a whole bunch of watches, I'm going through a purge and trying to get a collection down to a stable level that I can leave as-is for a while and take it easy. Ideally 3 or less. I flipped my 5610 square earlier this year and I've begun to regret it. I saw this psychedelic 5600 for cheap and figured it would fill the G shaped hole in my heart. It does!


----------



## Dxnnis

Maddog1970 said:


> Ooooooo she's a beaut!
> 
> View attachment 15933397


Your not wrong


----------



## van_helsing

MiamiJAG said:


> Loved it, hated it, loved it and hated it again, but finally understood it and I decided to keep it.


goes to show - one should never be too quick to sell a recently acquired watch....


----------



## van_helsing

just arrived today:


----------



## Orange_GT3

therion said:


> Just in, the full metal G


Welcome to the club!


----------



## tommy_boy

Case and lug mod complete:


----------



## bkny

Just in!


----------



## MiamiJAG

van_helsing said:


> just arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 15933745


Looks awesome. Tempted, but will wait for some time. Enjoy it.


----------



## van_helsing

MiamiJAG said:


> Looks awesome. Tempted, but will wait for some time. Enjoy it.


👍


----------



## ven

Always been unsure of this mud. Never really liked it, nor dislike.
Call it a neutral G. Anyway for some reason as I wait for my planned G, I wanted a fill in the gap G. With discount of 25%. I thought I might as well try it. Also the white on the strap gives it a slight summer feel(or winter with snow). I must have gone for a Burton!


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Always been unsure of this mud. Never really liked it, nor dislike.
> Call it a neutral G. Anyway for some reason as I wait for my planned G, I wanted a fill in the gap G. With discount of 25%. I thought I might as well try it. Also the white on the strap gives it a slight summer feel(or winter with snow). I must have gone for a Burton!


Great choice ven, looks awesome


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ven said:


> Always been unsure of this mud. Never really liked it, nor dislike.
> Call it a neutral G. Anyway for some reason as I wait for my planned G, I wanted a fill in the gap G. With discount of 25%. I thought I might as well try it. Also the white on the strap gives it a slight summer feel(or winter with snow). I must have gone for a Burton!


How lovely !  and great shots. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nkwatchy

van_helsing said:


> just arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 15933745


Great watch.

Btw what's your wrist size? Mine is 7.5" and my Ana-Froggy looks way bigger on my wrist than yours!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## van_helsing

nkwatchy said:


> Great watch.
> 
> Btw what's your wrist size? Mine is 7.5" and my Ana-Froggy looks way bigger on my wrist than yours!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Great watch indeed, cheers!

My wrist size is 9" (which would explain why your Ana-Froggy appears to look somewhat bigger, unless my Froggy shrank in a hot wash 😅)


----------



## ven

Thanks for kind words guys , you rock🤘🏻
Mr helsing, wrists like ankles! Geeez 9”!!! I thought the cf frog looked small😅 but awesome! Beautiful 🐸, wear in good health 😎


----------



## van_helsing

ven said:


> Mr helsing, wrists like ankles! Geeez 9"!!!


What can I say other than that as a little boy I always listened to my mother when she said "Son, you have to eat all your vegetables, they will help you grow".... ? ? ?


----------



## Dead Reckoning

Seneca09 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that compass? Was that bought with the watch?


----------



## Seneca09

Dead Reckoning said:


> Where did you get that compass? Was that bought with the watch?


It was bought separately. Here is the link:

Luminox Compass Watch Accessory Amazon.com: Luminox Compass Watch Accessory: Watches


----------



## Ash5000

Arrived Yesterday! DW-9052-GBX


----------



## Seneca09

G-8900-1DR


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Seneca09 said:


> G-8900-1DR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up one of those last month at my local Walmart. They were everywhere years ago then dropped off the planet. Now it seems Walmart is carrying them Stateside. It is an excellent module in that watch.


----------



## Seneca09

Rocat said:


> I picked up one of those last month at my local Walmart. They were everywhere years ago then dropped off the planet. Now it seems Walmart is carrying them Stateside. It is an excellent module in that watch.


I picked it up today at my local Walmart as well and was surprised to see it in the display case, since the G-8900 came out back in 2011. I remember seeing them everywhere as well but I've must of been under hypnosis not to buy ‍ I agree about the excellent module. I like that it has a quick access to 3 world times when you press the lower right forward button. A Countdown timer to the second (rarely featured on current G-Shocks) and a 20 second alarm sound/flash alert. I also like that the inner bezel is aluminum instead of standard plastic. Overall, a great G-Shock watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat-e

Just picked it up at the customs office. Absolutely great looking Square.


----------



## Ash5000

Nat-e said:


> Just picked it up at the customs office. Absolutely great looking Square.
> 
> View attachment 15940192
> 
> View attachment 15940193


Yes Indeed 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Got some 5610's in. 
Think my 4 star collection is complete now.


----------



## Kudarat

cvdl said:


> Got some 5610's in.
> Think my 4 star collection is complete now.
> 
> View attachment 15940563
> 
> View attachment 15940564


SQUARES!! lol ???


----------



## cvdl

Kudarat said:


> SQUARES!! lol 😅🤣🤣


I have a lot of those. More than I would like to admit 😱


----------



## Seneca09

Does anyone know if the G-8900-1 was a reissue of an original Japanese version?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Seneca09 said:


> Does anyone know if the G-8900-1 was a reissue of an original Japanese version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It is it's own model. These were everywhere a few years back an it just appears that Casio is cranking them out again.


----------



## Seneca09

Thanks for the clarification Rocat, there is misinformation about this model on other watch sites and was a bit confused. I did my research and didn’t find any information on an “original Japan only G-8900-1JF made in Japan instead of China” I’m enjoying the watch more each day.


----------



## Rocat

Seneca09 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Rocat, there is misinformation about this model on other watch sites and was a bit confused. I did my research and didn't find any information on an "original Japan only G-8900-1JF made in Japan instead of China" I'm enjoying the watch more each day.


A G-8900-1 is a G-8900-1. It doesn't matter which country it is made in. The machines that make them, no matter what country of origin, are all spec'd by Casio's standards.


----------



## Wolfsatz

New to me....

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ven

Couple of new additions and another on the way. 
gpw1000 aged metal.


----------



## ven

My lad chose an x6900. Not got it yet till he gets in from MMA as a surprise (. Doesn't know I got it yet.)


----------



## Ash5000

The 5600THC arrived today !!! Loved  the Red, Green and Gold accents on it. The strap is so comfortable compared to the regular 5600 strap. Even the wife's perception has changed after seeing it. After all you can never go wrong with a square 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

I'm in LUV!!!!
It's a G Thing by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Toddy101

ven said:


> Couple of new additions and another on the way.
> gpw1000 aged metal.


What model number is that? Had the standard GPW-1000 and loved it but that looks even better👍


----------



## ven

Toddy101 said:


> What model number is that? Had the standard GPW-1000 and loved it but that looks even better👍


Sorry for delay gpw1000V-1a 👍🏻


----------



## TavisB

This will be a great summer watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz

100% Casio by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## journeyforce

Ash5000 said:


> The 5600THC arrived today !!! Loved  the Red, Green and Gold accents on it. The strap is so comfortable compared to the regular 5600 strap. Even the wife's perception has changed after seeing it. After all you can never go wrong with a square
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That is one crisp LCD.


----------



## Maddog1970

The bling master supreme&#8230;&#8230;the Ironman?


----------



## Ash5000

journeyforce said:


> That is one crisp LCD.


Yeah I compared it to the DW-5600EG and this one has a better contrast

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

BEHOLD! The Casio DW-291H-1AV. Labelled a "G-Shock alternative" by g-central[dot]com, to me it resembles Robby the Robot from Forbidden Planet and has a cool retro look to it.

First impressions are great: I love the size, it sits comfortably on my wrist, the strap is wide and soft with a lot of closely-spaced holes for adjustment, the buttons have a lovely feel to them, the digital display is massive, the light works really well, 200m water resistance and a big tough case - but not "GX-56"-big. The design of the button guards mirrors what's on the case itself at the top and bottom, giving a nice balance and symmetry. It's got a quality feel that defies it's budget price, even the plastic grey bezel does not appear "cheap". And it's got a 10 year battery!

The best part: €27 shipped. What a steal.


----------



## ven

More G mail, after the gwn1000,
I had to have a gwn Q1000mc!!!
Love it, not much this doesn't do, most feature rich G shock.
Depth gauge to 50m, iso rated like frogs. Other things like temps, compass, tide, air pressure ,moon and so on!








Love the combi, the knurled adjuster is very coo to extend or tweak too perfection.


----------



## babyivan

GA2110SU-3 









Big thanks to @Dr_Driggy1998!!


----------



## nawksnai

Blingmaster:


----------



## AndyGshock

Hello I just found this site and bought my first gshock a couple months ago. Since then I haven't stopped looking at them and bought another one and even have a third one on the way. Thought I'd post a pic but forgive the terrible phone camera it's a samsung A01 which is literally the worst phone in their lineup, getting a new one soon lol.

My first watch was the GA100-CM but then I couldn't stop looking at the GG-1000 so I figured what the hell. Now this green Rangeman GW9400-3 caught my eye and so I bought that too. Who knows where it will end its quite the rabbit hole.


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> GA2110SU-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @Dr_Driggy1998!!


They seem to be like Pokémon for you 
"Gotta catch em all"


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> They seem to be like Pokémon for you
> "Gotta catch em all"


Ha! I was thinkin' about the yellow/black one


----------



## nawksnai

babyivan said:


> Ha! I was thinkin' about the yellow/black one


I think that's the best 2100 that isn't clear. Surprised you don't have one already!


----------



## CADirk

My latest purchase (i already had the rangeman for about 4 years), a new strap and bezel.










Happy bright fun color (or GW-9430, but that's too expensive for my taste and i'm a couple of years late to get one of those)


----------



## herculelingenu

My latest purchase the iconic model DW-5600E 1-VER
Very light Watch !
I'm falling in love 
Just wonderful !

















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## herculelingenu

Other picture









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

His...

Red Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
Hers
Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Hers
Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz

Side by Side 
Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Casio Oak by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## DEZ

Picked up a 35th @ Torneau. Surprised cause it's an older model and they had it brand new in the gold plated box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

DEZ said:


> Picked up a 35th @ Torneau. Surprised cause it's an older model and they had it brand new in the gold plated box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is very nice.


----------



## LutFi

GBX-100NS just arrived yesterday, one of my G-Shock wishlist.

This one is love at the first sight when they announce it. Very stealthy. Screen is good for my old eyes. I'm very happy.

Never bought bluetooth based watch before, still in learning curve.


----------



## kubr1ck

DEZ said:


> Picked up a 35th @ Torneau. Surprised cause it's an older model and they had it brand new in the gold plated box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You scored big time finding the Magma Frog new at MSRP. Congrats. It's a special one.


----------



## DEZ

Thanks, I haven't even worn it yet. I plan on taking it out today. 
Here's some more pics on the day I purchased it. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Galahad

LutFi said:


> GBX-100NS just arrived yesterday, one of my G-Shock wishlist.
> 
> This one is love at the first sight when they announce it. Very stealthy. Screen is good for my old eyes. I'm very happy.
> 
> Never bought bluetooth based watch before, still in learning curve.
> 
> View attachment 15951321


On my G-Shocks wishlist too! Looks very nice


----------



## LutFi

Sir Galahad said:


> On my G-Shocks wishlist too! Looks very nice


Hope you'll buy soon too. It's very good bargain. 👍


----------



## Maddog1970

Hidden Coast duo


----------



## Morency79

My aged black bezel and bracelet finally arrived!


----------



## OkiFrog

Just arrived a NOS DW50001JF! Super happy with this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Just arrived.


----------



## Dxnnis

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15955186
> 
> Just arrived.


Very nice, hope you enjoy your new watch


----------



## bigclive2011

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice, hope you enjoy your new watch


Cheers, love the stealthy look, and the fact that the Lume on the hands is very good actually let's you read the time as well&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.which is nice.


----------



## grumpymachinist

Fresh out of the box. Haven't even connected it to BT yet to set the time zone.


----------



## Kairo

Another Casio DW-5600D-1 on its way.
30 year anniversary next year. -Released December '92.
Love this rare model.


----------



## ahmadzaki

Kairo said:


> Another Casio DW-5600D-1 on its way.
> 30 year anniversary next year. -Released December '92.
> Love this rare model.
> 
> View attachment 15957329


Nice&#8230; 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraniteFraggle

I.C.E.R.C. gwx-5700k-2jr


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Couple of side by side pictures. Aside from the whale 🐋 on the keeper and backlight the strap is also different:





































Love it


----------



## ven

Father's Day gwg1000 added. MH band and bezel fitted, DC should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Father's Day gwg1000 added. MH band and bezel fitted, DC should be with me tomorrow.


Love it


----------



## podunkeric

Well, I just purchased a GA2110ET-8 and it was a touch too bland for me, so I 'LeBron-ed' it and I think it turned out pretty good. This is just a quick snap of it...I'll take better ones later, but wanted to share.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGshock

This came in today and is my 3rd Gshock to date. It seems hard to read in the photo but it's fine in person so I'll be keeping it.


----------



## SgtPepper

Only one bezel for the GD-350-8.


----------



## Sir Galahad

AndyGshock said:


> This came in today and is my 3rd Gshock to date. It seems hard to read in the photo but it's fine in person so I'll be keeping it.
> View attachment 15959765


What reference?


----------



## AndyGshock

Sir Galahad said:


> What reference?


I think it's GW9400-3 no? I'm not sure if thats a reference number. It alsosays 3410 so maybe that's it?


----------



## CasioVibe

Mudman DW-8400Y-9T










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Love it


Thank you Dennis. Done some swapping about and come up with my final gwg for now.
Threw DC clothes and bezel on 








Very disappointed in the Maharishi and desert camo are not carbon fibre. The 9400 for example is, so bit puzzled why Casio decided not to for the gwg. Can't see it being a cost decision as 9300 mudman/9400 rangeman has cf. The clothes are £35 cheaper than the 9400 dc.
Now I prefer the dc bezel to the MH bezel(has dark faint green print which i do like). Also I think the dc G-SHOCK matches the face details. So for at least now(also saves keep stretching bezels over ) . DC bezel with sand g shock and MH strap


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## peterbee

Just arrived. I think I have formed a square addiction... help pls.


----------



## Dxnnis

peterbee said:


> Just arrived. I think I have formed a square addiction... help pls.
> 
> View attachment 15966899


Too late your a gonna


----------



## peterbee

Dxnnis said:


> Too late your a gonna


----------



## grumpymachinist

peterbee said:


> Just arrived. I think I have formed a square addiction... help pls.
> 
> View attachment 15966899


You're better off not fighting it. The withdrawals are pretty brutal.


----------



## peterbee

grumpymachinist said:


> You're better off not fighting it. The withdrawals are pretty brutal.


Ok then no way I'm going find out what that's like! The addiction feels sustainable lol.


----------



## JustAbe

GWF-A1000K-2AJR I.C.E.R.C. 30th Anniversary, Love The Sea And The Earth, Eye Search Japan 06/2021


----------



## Chempop

Morency79 said:


> My aged black bezel and bracelet finally arrived!
> View attachment 15954415


Genuine or after market? I was thinking of either the 'V' bezel or titanium for my G-1. That looks very nice either way!


----------



## Morency79

Chempop said:


> Genuine or after market? I was thinking of either the 'V' bezel or titanium for my G-1. That looks very nice either way!


Aftermarket, aliexpress.


----------



## FarmeR57

G-7800B


----------



## Nat-e

peterbee said:


> Just arrived. I think I have formed a square addiction... help pls.


Embrace the chaos!


----------



## L&W

JustAbe said:


> GWF-A1000K-2AJR I.C.E.R.C. 30th Anniversary, Love The Sea And The Earth, Eye Search Japan 06/2021
> View attachment 15967768
> 
> View attachment 15967770
> 
> View attachment 15967772


Looks great, congrats!


----------



## JustAbe

L&W said:


> Looks great, congrats!


Thank you, @L&W!! 🙏 😊 👍😷


----------



## Aspirin-san

G squad, I bought the frogman I want, this is him:










And as you can see he is in pristine condition. Now I only have to wait his arrival, but the DW 8200 is my favorite looking Froggy. As an avid G - Shock fan, it was only a matter of time.
First thing I am about to do once he arrives is to send him for a seal check up and most likely battery change.
And for my brother who is a swimmer, I think I might get him the GFW 1000D since he is a tall guy (almost 200cm) and his wrists are not skinny like mine.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Dxnnis

Aspirin-san said:


> G squad, I bought the frogman I want, this is him:
> 
> View attachment 15970974
> 
> 
> And as you can see he is in pristine condition. Now I only have to wait his arrival, but the DW 8200 is my favorite looking Froggy. As an avid G - Shock fan, it was only a matter of time.
> First thing I am about to do once he arrives is to send him for a seal check up and most likely battery change.
> And for my brother who is a swimmer, I think I might get him the GFW 1000D since he is a tall guy (almost 200cm) and his wrists are not skinny like mine.
> What do you guys think?


Looks great, enjoy it


----------



## Chris20nyy

Aspirin-san said:


> G squad, I bought the frogman I want, this is him:
> 
> View attachment 15970974
> 
> 
> And as you can see he is in pristine condition. Now I only have to wait his arrival, but the DW 8200 is my favorite looking Froggy. As an avid G - Shock fan, it was only a matter of time.
> First thing I am about to do once he arrives is to send him for a seal check up and most likely battery change.
> And for my brother who is a swimmer, I think I might get him the GFW 1000D since he is a tall guy (almost 200cm) and his wrists are not skinny like mine.
> What do you guys think?


That's what I think. All time favorite frog. Mine is in absolute mint, unworn condition. I can't bring myself to wear this one. It's like a time capsule for me.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

He is really aesthetically pleasing, with the right combinations of colors. I also like his simplicity in functions (really straight forward) and the little fin when you put it on wrist. Every time I look a it Jaws theme starts playing in my head. I will wear mine as I never buy a watch or a shoe that I wouldn't wear.


----------



## Chris20nyy

I agree 100%. I wish I could bring myself to wear it!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Another new addition, gpr b1000


----------



## JustAbe

ven said:


> Another new addition, gpr b1000


Congrats @ven!! Solid piece bro, enjoy and wear it in good health!! 👍😷


----------



## ven

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @ven!! Solid piece bro, enjoy and wear it in good health!! 👍😷


Thank you JustAbe, as always for the kind words. It means a lot. Always love checking out your forever growing ,out of this world collection. Congrats on your last 3 frogs, most recent icerc is just one of the most incredible, beautiful Gs of the year, maybe few years! 
Hope well and coping with all the crazy, be safe, stay safe my friend 🤘🏻🔥🤘🏻🔥🤘🏻


----------



## ven

Aspirin-san said:


> G squad, I bought the frogman I want, this is him:
> 
> View attachment 15970974
> 
> 
> And as you can see he is in pristine condition. Now I only have to wait his arrival, but the DW 8200 is my favorite looking Froggy. As an avid G - Shock fan, it was only a matter of time.
> First thing I am about to do once he arrives is to send him for a seal check up and most likely battery change.
> And for my brother who is a swimmer, I think I might get him the GFW 1000D since he is a tall guy (almost 200cm) and his wrists are not skinny like mine.
> What do you guys think?


A beauty, I love the older frogs, as I do newer(I just love them all😅).
But the digitals always will hold a place in my heart.
I got the 8200, 8250 clothes fit. So you could dress it up and save, or simply swap around now and then.
At the moment, my frog sports


----------



## Chris20nyy

ven said:


> A beauty, I love the older frogs, as I do newer(I just love them all).
> But the digitals always will hold a place in my heart.
> I got the 8200, 8250 clothes fit. So you could dress it up and save, or simply swap around now and then.
> At the moment, my frog sports


Love it!

I love older frogs as well, as you can see...









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

ven said:


> Another new addition, gpr b1000


Casio killed that one, right?

I think it was partly a failed project, plus Suunto and Garmin were his strong opponents. And I am not saying it since I am Suunto fan, actually I abhor "smart" watches and this Rangeman although looking like a pure beast, had me a bit disappointed they went a bit too much smarty on him. I dunno, I just don't see G shock as a smart watch. Granted this Rangeman can outlive any of his competitors.

As for Suunto, last time I went into their store was to ask them where is the G Shock store (since it was near but was not sure). Real story.


----------



## mougino

New addition: rainbow mini-Casioak  (GMA-S2100 mod)


----------



## Aspirin-san

ven said:


> A beauty, I love the older frogs, as I do newer(I just love them all😅).
> But the digitals always will hold a place in my heart.
> I got the 8200, 8250 clothes fit. So you could dress it up and save, or simply swap around now and then.
> At the moment, my frog sports


This was my other choice, but as soon as I found the unpainted titanium with red/black combo I bought it instantly. I just love the color combination (red and black are one of my favorites) and the layout. I am not bothered by the lack of depth meter since I will never do a saturation dive, but I want him to be diver capable, hence why as soon as I get it, he will get checked for battery, seals and pressure tested in chamber for 200m.


----------



## AlreadyLost

Picked up a GST-B100B-1A3. Was looking for a full analogue G-Shock on a resin band, and a local store had one left at a great price. It has limited functionality, but it's been great so far. I don't understand the point of the turbine. Supposedly it shows battery life, but it keeps slowly rotating throughout the day, so it hasn't really been useful.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## sigma812

Got my first G Shock today, a GMW-B5000. Found it on clearance for about $120. I've got a collection of mechanical watches but can certainly see the appeal and collectibility of these things!









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGshock

Just got this today. Definitely one of my smaller watches but I think it's pretty sweet.


----------



## ven

Aspirin-san said:


> This was my other choice, but as soon as I found the unpainted titanium with red/black combo I bought it instantly. I just love the color combination (red and black are one of my favorites) and the layout. I am not bothered by the lack of depth meter since I will never do a saturation dive, but I want him to be diver capable, hence why as soon as I get it, he will get checked for battery, seals and pressure tested in chamber for 200m.


Nor am I reg depth gauge. But I am a bit of a sucker for features, even if I don't use them ?. I was a little disappointed the analog frogs missed to. I made up with the most feature rich G shock. Quad sensor , but the only other G that's ISO rated like the ?, also a depth meter to -50m.
gwn q1000. Early on I admit the looks were not me, but as things change so do we. I now love the look, an awesome G imho. I also admit I may have put it on upside down ,a couple of times. That's being use to digital displays usually being on the bottom, not top of the face?


----------



## ven

Aspirin-san said:


> Casio killed that one, right?
> 
> I think it was partly a failed project, plus Suunto and Garmin were his strong opponents. And I am not saying it since I am Suunto fan, actually I abhor "smart" watches and this Rangeman although looking like a pure beast, had me a bit disappointed they went a bit too much smarty on him. I dunno, I just don't see G shock as a smart watch. Granted this Rangeman can outlive any of his competitors.
> 
> As for Suunto, last time I went into their store was to ask them where is the G Shock store (since it was near but was not sure). Real story.


The Beast has always been in my want list of Gs. Many factors , but as a package it is awesome. Also very comfortable.
Prices seem to be strong at moment, I'm no expert and never speculate, but I think possibly the smart G has helped. Although not direct competitors , imo the beast makes a better choice.
That aside I love it, I knew I would , certainly after seeing lots of pics on here. If mr deapsea dweller is a fan??????, well that alone is enough for me.
Cheers??
My little rangeman family ,


----------



## Aspirin-san

Watching all these Gs, I can hardly wait for my Froggy's arrival. 
It will be pure awesomeness if Casio makes a screw case back G - Shock, either titanium or SS. Pure digital, sapphire and ABC sensor. Or better yet - just redesign the GW 9400 into a titanium body, titanium screwback, sapphire, though solar, multiband 6 and Bt enabled.
Insta buy


----------



## mario1971




----------



## shocking!g

GW-B5600MG-1ER

It's nice to be able to change the date format if you're in Eurostan like me.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

AlreadyLost said:


> Picked up a GST-B100B-1A3. Was looking for a full analogue G-Shock on a resin band, and a local store had one left at a great price. It has limited functionality, but it's been great so far. I don't understand the point of the turbine. Supposedly it shows battery life, but it keeps slowly rotating throughout the day, so it hasn't really been useful.


Press bottom right button for battery charge level.


----------



## jasonwongzero

My first Gshock! Loving it so far... Kind of afraid it's the start of a long rabbit hole.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

jasonwongzero said:


> My first Gshock! Loving it so far... Kind of afraid it's the start of a long rabbit hole.
> 
> View attachment 15977445


Don't fear the inevitable


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

My latest 2, I sold my Black B5000 to go towards funding these, only because I have several other different black squares already, but I'm starting to add some much needed variety to my collection now, I've no doubt the GST-B300e-5 will be dressed up on it's steel bracelet before long, but it's nice to have the resin and fabric options included with it


----------



## Aspirin-san

I... think I am getting addicted to the frogs.. My DW 8200 is still in transit but I am already looking for a GW 200... I don't want to have the same addiction as the Seiko Tuna line.... I... trapped myself.. didn't I?
Did I mentioned that I also want GWF 1000?


----------



## AlreadyLost

Pfeffernuss said:


> Press bottom right button for battery charge level.


Thanks! I was wondering how I was supposed to check the battery level when the turbine kept rotating every 5 minutes.


----------



## peterbee

I _really _wasn't going to do this one.... But Zappos had the red square (*GMWB5000RD*) listed for $359. They had it on Amazon as well, and I had a couple hundred bucks off through my Visa just sitting there. So that just happened lol..

I believe it was only one for sale though, but maybe worth checking them out in the future. Just happened to see it in my wish list with a reduced price.










I'm usually a bit more low key than this... ??


----------



## AndyGshock

Just got my full metal square. Removed 2 links from each side and it fits perfectly. Love this watch so much


----------



## sodamonkey

In today, GBX-100NS-4ER, one of the two new Night Surfing Editions:






























Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## neverlate1973

Just ordered this .


----------



## Dxnnis

neverlate1973 said:


> Just ordered this .
> View attachment 15983010


Look forward to your WRUW when it arrives


----------



## Aspirin-san

So, what do you do when you like GW 200 and DW 8200 Frogman?

You buy both.










may God have mercy upon my soul...


----------



## Dxnnis

Aspirin-san said:


> So, what do you do when you like GW 200 and DW 8200 Frogman?
> 
> You buy both.
> 
> View attachment 15984033
> 
> 
> may God have mercy on my soul...


Congrats


----------



## neverlate1973

Dxnnis said:


> Look forward to your WRUW when it arrives


Couldnt decide on black or orange . Glad I didnt get both .


----------



## CasioVibe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

Casio DW-5600C-9B
My first and only yellow square, finally with bezel. 😊


----------



## PBondurant0341

3rd G-Shock I've owned in my life. Needed something that know could handle the new career journey I'm embarking on this fall.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

New ICERC 30th Anniversary Frogman just arrived, the GWF-A1000K-2AJR. 

I love the colors on this watch. Blue and white is such a great combo, first of all. The bronze-colored crown, screws, and ring around the World Time zone add a nice touch. And there's a touch of yellow with text on the dial, plus the date. The light-blue seconds hand is also cool. I love the blue bezel!

I could (and probably will) stare at this watch all day! ?? The joys of being retired.


----------



## Chris20nyy

Not the most glamorous of purchases. However I've been kicking around a more low profile daily. The GW-5000 fit the bill. I'm not a square type of person, but this one is winning me over.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Chris20nyy said:


> Not the most glamorous of purchases. However I've been kicking around a more low profile daily. The GW-5000 fit the bill. I'm not a square type of person, but this one is winning me over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Congrats! If you want a premium low profile square, you got it. I'm waiting to re-buy this watch when the new GW-5000U comes out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris20nyy

Ottovonn said:


> Congrats! If you want a premium low profile square, you got it. I'm waiting to re-buy this watch when the new GW-5000U comes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was looking for. Something low profile, but had a solid feel like a frog. This does the trick for sure.

I bought because I specifically wanted the pre updated model. I love EL.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry M.

Just arrived today. Also have the GSWH1000-1 smart watch on the way as well as another Rangeman. It's a sickness.


----------



## ven

Time4Playnow said:


> New ICERC 30th Anniversary Frogman just arrived, the GWF-A1000K-2AJR.
> 
> I love the colors on this watch. Blue and white is such a great combo, first of all. The bronze-colored crown, screws, and ring around the World Time zone add a nice touch. And there's a touch of yellow with text on the dial, plus the date. The light-blue seconds hand is also cool. I love the blue bezel!
> 
> I could (and probably will) stare at this watch all day! ?? The joys of being retired.
> 
> View attachment 15986673
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986674
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986675
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986676
> 
> 
> View attachment 15986677


????
Congrats on possibly the most beautiful analog ?. Wear in good health ????


----------



## babyivan




----------



## babyivan

sodamonkey said:


> In today, GBX-100NS-4ER, one of the two new Night Surfing Editions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Very nice! Love the rose gold.


----------



## Bear1845

Had it for about a week or so now. Fits great. 7" wrist.


----------



## txchrisp

babyivan said:


>


That fabric strap is killer.


----------



## babyivan

txchrisp said:


> That fabric strap is killer.


Thanks!
The strap is what sold me on it. The pattern is embroidered, so it has texture to it.


----------



## Snyde

I bought a replacement bracelet and bezel so I can use this as a real beater guilt free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I've been keeping an eye on the prices of the GW-6900 for a few weeks now. It finally came down from the $96 range on Amazon to $82.99. That is close enough for me to the $76 low I've seen it at before. I pulled the trigger. I really wanted another GW-2310 but the shorter stiffer strap just doesn't work for me.


----------



## jasonwongzero

I've been admiring the Frogman Borneo Toad (GWFA1000BRT1) from afar for months and can finally admire it on my wrist. This is my first Frogman and I wasn't sure if it would be too big for me... But happy to say it's super comfortable physically (and emotionally). ?

I've been more of a mechanical watch guy and never really owned a Gshock until recently... The new analog Frogman is a total gateway drug. I have gshocks popping up in the mail now and it's becoming a problem.


----------



## aj11fan

Was lucky enough to still find one for retail


----------



## Wokka

I've been after an all yellow G-Shock for a while and just got this unused 30th Anniversary Frogman.


----------



## FarmeR57

My first MT-G ==> MTG-B1000B
Perfect for trip to theatre tonight to see Black Widow 🕸


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I am going to give an ana-digi another go. I had a GA-800 a few years back but did not bond with it. I had a Pro Trek PRG600 and the Smart Crown was not intuitive to me at all. I've been eyeballing Lavish_Habits sales posts for some time and decided the next time he posted a GSG-100-1A8 for sale I would buy it. I like the idea of a grey strap with the red accents. I know it is not a "Real MudMaster" by standards set on WUS. But to be honest for an ABC watch I'll use my Garmin Instinct. I like the illumination this one uses. In regard to a missing second hand, if it does not sweep, a'la an automatic then I think I would prefer it not be there at all. I know the module has some short comings but it'll due for now.

This is his picture by the way. Credit where credit is due. Hopefully it will arrive by weeks end.


----------



## nwnewbie

New to G's but loving my GA2100, looks amazing. If only I could tell the time in anything other than perfect light!


----------



## babyivan

I used buyee.jp to get this one. I saved a little over 20 bucks over buying it on eBay from a Japan seller. First time trying out a proxy buyer/shipper. Went super smooth.

Fantastic piece. I wasn't sure if I would like it, but it's definitely a keeper


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> I used buyee.jp to get this one. I saved a little over 20 bucks over buying it on eBay from a Japan seller. First time trying out a proxy buyer/shipper. Went super smooth.
> 
> Fantastic piece. I wasn't sure if I would like it, but it's definitely a keeper


Congratulations you have really been on a roll this year (secret lottery win you should be telling us about )
Know you should be showing them altogether, must be stacking up 🤘


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Congratulations you have really been on a roll this year (secret lottery win you should be telling us about )
> Know you should be showing them altogether, must be stacking up 🤘


Haha, no lottery, just poor self-control.


----------



## FROG

Chris20nyy said:


> That's what I think. All time favorite frog. Mine is in absolute mint, unworn condition. I can't bring myself to wear this one. It's like a time capsule for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Super bright EL backlight on those, and the sharpness / crispness /contrast of the digits were better than those of the solars that followed. The module was definitely on the simple/spare side, but hey, that was part of the charm!

the only downside was the lack of spare bezels but it looks like you guys found some time capsules, because those look pretty nice


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Managed to get one of the new GW5000U's for 260$ from a mutual and can't wait for it to get here!

Sent from my Gooble Box using Rick's Teleportation Device.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Arrived straight from Topper Jewelers this morning.

The MRG-B2000BS "Hana Basara" and I have to say it is the most amazing MRG I have ever laid eyes on.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

GW-5000U-1JF and GW-M5610U-1JF

The 2 from the middle


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Arrived straight from Topper Jewelers this morning.
> 
> The MRG-B2000BS "Hana Basara" and I have to say it is the most amazing MRG I have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Agreed, that is friggin georgous!

If ever I was able to afford an MRG, it would be that beauty for sure.

And the indices on it reminds me of the Bhutan ga2000 I'm wearing today.


----------



## podunkeric

A little vacation impulse purchase. Damn you Amazon!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

elborderas said:


> GW-5000U-1JF and GW-M5610U-1JF
> 
> The 2 from the middle
> 
> View attachment 15998357


how is the first one 2 seconds out? they all show RCVD


----------



## elborderas

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> how is the first one 2 seconds out? they all show RCVD


The first one I was wearing last night and synced at 3am by radio. The other 3 i synced them three minutes before with the phone app.

The difference in seconds could be the drift after roughly 15h since that sync during the night.
Or it could be that the phone also has some drift when syncing.
I never really tested that.

Hope this helps


----------



## TTV

Brand new GW-5000U just arrived, love at first sight 🥰


----------



## Rocat

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> how is the first one 2 seconds out? they all show RCVD


That's what I want to know.

I scrolled back and saw your answer.


----------



## CC

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Arrived straight from Topper Jewelers this morning.
> 
> The MRG-B2000BS "Hana Basara" and I have to say it is the most amazing MRG I have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That's pretty nice, not sure why they put 'MR-G' on the bezel though.
Looks odd on the offset angle.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

CC said:


> That's pretty nice, not sure why they put 'MR-G' on the bezel though.
> Looks odd on the offset angle.


I wonder the same but it doesn't look offset when you see it in person.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Arrived straight from Topper Jewelers this morning.
> 
> The MRG-B2000BS "Hana Basara" and I have to say it is the most amazing MRG I have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Oh wow&#8230;..I do love a MR-G, and that one looks amazing!


----------



## Dxnnis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> how is the first one 2 seconds out? they all show RCVD


Well spotted


----------



## elborderas

Dxnnis said:


> Well spotted


I did solve the mystery a few posts before this one 

UPDATE: Just checked the 2 GW-M5610, the non-U synced yesterday at 3am, the -U synced last night also around 3am. Before they were 2 secs apart, now they are only <1sec apart. So it seems that the phone app was the culprit to increase the gap between them. <1sec drift for the non-U version after 30h since last sync seems reasonable


----------



## speedmistr

Finally added the granddaddy to my collection (again). This is my second DW5000, last one had a poor dial and is gone now. Took a while to find the right one at the right price but it was worth it.










With his buddy:


----------



## neverlate1973

Got this in the mail today . 
Not liking the display . Feels like I have to look at it straight on . Also finish is kind of boring .


----------



## Bear1845

i’ve seen painters with watches like that. i think it looks cool though. negative is harder to see unless it’s mip or stn but that’s what the light’s for.


----------



## babyivan

MTG has landed!
Not going to lie, nicect G-Shock I've ever owned, blows all of my beautiful metal squares out of the water! 
I'm glad I bought it now, cuz if I bought it early on in my collecting days, I never would have bought any of my other G-Shocks, lol!









The seller (youtuber, "Gi-Shock-Go") also threw in this lovely G-Shock bottle opener. Now I don't need to go to the Soho store and pay MSRP to get one


----------



## neverlate1973

Bear1845 said:


> i've seen painters with watches like that. i think it looks cool though. negative is harder to see unless it's mip or stn but that's what the light's for.


Thats what it looks like unfortunately . 
the picture seemed alittle different then reality . 
No worries I will wear it .


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> MTG has landed!
> Not going to lie, nicect G-Shock I've ever owned, blows all of my beautiful metal squares out of the water!
> I'm glad I bought it now, cuz if I bought it early on in my collecting days, I never would have bought any of my other G-Shocks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller (youtuber, "Gi-Shock-Go") also threw in this lovely G-Shock bottle opener. Now I don't need to go to the Soho store and pay MSRP to get one


Congrats on the Premium Production Line G, Ivan. The red on silver is the classic MT-G colorway and always looks good. Love the copper MT-G logo as well. Enjoy it!

p.s. and don't kid yourself, you still woulda bought all those squares. LOL 😂


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats on the Premium Production Line G, Ivan. The red on silver is the classic MT-G colorway and always looks good. Love the copper MT-G logo as well. Enjoy it!
> 
> p.s. and don't kid yourself, you still woulda bought all those squares. LOL


Thanks! 

Haha, you are so right... who am I kidding, I definitely would have still bought all of my G-Shocks 

Yeah, it really is a spectacular watch. It surprised me on how much I would love it, honeymoon phase aside.


----------



## JustAbe

babyivan said:


> MTG has landed!
> Not going to lie, nicect G-Shock I've ever owned, blows all of my beautiful metal squares out of the water!
> I'm glad I bought it now, cuz if I bought it early on in my collecting days, I never would have bought any of my other G-Shocks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller (youtuber, "Gi-Shock-Go") also threw in this lovely G-Shock bottle opener. Now I don't need to go to the Soho store and pay MSRP to get one


Congrats @babyivan!! Awesome MTG 🤩😎😍 Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!! 👍😷


----------



## babyivan

JustAbe said:


> Congrats @babyivan!! Awesome MTG  Stay safe and healthy, Sir!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!!


Thanks bud!

I just got the Evangelion Square as well, I know you're going to grab one or probably already have it and have yet to share it with the rest of us, lol.

I'm going to put up a thread on it, but here's a quick pic


----------



## Aspirin-san

babyivan said:


> MTG has landed!
> Not going to lie, nicect G-Shock I've ever owned, blows all of my beautiful metal squares out of the water!
> I'm glad I bought it now, cuz if I bought it early on in my collecting days, I never would have bought any of my other G-Shocks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller (youtuber, "Gi-Shock-Go") also threw in this lovely G-Shock bottle opener. Now I don't need to go to the Soho store and pay MSRP to get one


Awesome! I also bought from him the yellow Frogman (at this condition and at that price - it was a bargain). Still waiting delivery as I am not in USA and has to g overseas. Worst part of this... The wait!


----------



## babyivan

Aspirin-san said:


> Awesome! I also bought from him the yellow Frogman (at this condition and at that price - it was a bargain). Still waiting delivery as I am not in USA and has to g overseas. Worst part of this... The wait!


That's awesome! I bought a few times from him already. A great guy! Never had any issues.


----------



## aneflan

I got this mtg-b2000. Mint condition but missing papers and box (might get later) for 400€.

I thought mtg-b1000 was more my cup of tea, but have to say this is awesome. First time in a long time since i have owned a watch over 24hours without thinking of selling it 😅


----------



## JaredNish

5600BBMA as a beater but I'm surprised how slick and modern this guy is. Especially with the matte resin. Band and bezel aren't a "spot on match" but $56 from Amazon makes that OK. If anyone cares like I did- the mirrored display with the glass matches very well. I have an issue when chromes/greys/blacks don't match texture of tint. Now I can check my teeth! WHA WHA WHAAAAAAA.


----------



## Toddy101

Metal square, bit undecided as a bit smaller than I normally wear but do love the look of it.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

babyivan said:


> MTG has landed!
> Not going to lie, nicect G-Shock I've ever owned, blows all of my beautiful metal squares out of the water!
> I'm glad I bought it now, cuz if I bought it early on in my collecting days, I never would have bought any of my other G-Shocks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller (youtuber, "Gi-Shock-Go") also threw in this lovely G-Shock bottle opener. Now I don't need to go to the Soho store and pay MSRP to get one


I miss my MT-G but I had bought the wrong colour (Tai Chi), I want this one or the 35th Anniversary...


----------



## babyivan

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I miss my MT-G but I had bought the wrong colour (Tai Chi), I want this one or the 35th Anniversary...


The 35th anniversary MTG is killer! But I would be afraid to wear it if I owned it, being that it's such a special piece.

Also, the ion plated mtgs make me nervous, because if I scratch it up, it will show much more than the naked stainless models.


----------



## Lightmyfire

Gst-b300


----------



## Dxnnis

Toddy101 said:


> Metal square, bit undecided as a bit smaller than I normally wear but do love the look of it.


Looks great on you


----------



## ReNiki




----------



## JaredNish

Toddy101 said:


> Metal square, bit undecided as a bit smaller than I normally wear but do love the look of it.


It will grow on you. If u are used to bigger Gs then the weight will be beneficial. I used to wear larger models but after I had a full metal the only issue were the function of an ABC I wasn't getting but I RARELY used them anyway. That's when I realized that the functions of a solar Square is all I'll ever need. (I still have a Rangeman in my buyout bag tho.)

You callin me "Square"?!,.. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## cuthbert

Last purchase...Nov.19.










Still looks good.

Seriously, if it had the 24h stopwatch it would be the perfect G Shock.


----------



## Rocat

This arrived today. I thought I posted here but I guess not.


----------



## dimidragon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredNish

dimidragon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone says that a GM5000 is a must have for a G fan. I owned one, with a V1 combi. I sold it because I have too many screwback b5000s. However-- I keep seeing you guys rubbing your gm5000 goodness in my face and I hate you for it.

You callin me "Square"?!,.. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## daytripper

Got this "gold ingot" in. Interestingly, the buttons are larger than the regular 5600s, like the Bluetooth full metals are relative to the 5610s, and the top left isn't recessed at all.

There's a gold tint on the screen rather than just being neutral, and the red gshock logo when the light is on is kind of annoying and detracts from the time, I may return it just because of that.


----------



## Toddy101

Dxnnis said:


> Looks great on you


Thanks mate👍


----------



## Toddy101

JaredNish said:


> It will grow on you. If u are used to bigger Gs then the weight will be beneficial. I used to wear larger models but after I had a full metal the only issue were the function of an ABC I wasn't getting but I RARELY used them anyway. That's when I realized that the functions of a solar Square is all I'll ever need. (I still have a Rangeman in my buyout bag tho.)
> 
> You callin me "Square"?!,.. Thanks for the compliment.


Thanks, wore it all day yesterday which helped but still not sure. The weight is a bonus but still looks too small lug to lug for me. Time will tell but might be up for sale to fund yet another G?


----------



## Aspirin-san

And there he is. My bellowed DW 8200 directly from Tokyo - Japan.
The watch is basically new, it even smells like it, BUT the downside is that battery is on its last leg. Using the light makes the display go dim, same goes if you test the alarm. Sure signs that the juice is not enough. Overall - this watch is mind blowing compared to the regular Gs I've handled.... I can only imagine when the GW-200 and GF-8230 arrive


----------



## Chempop

GMW-B5000GD-9, very lightly used. This was the one of the B5000s I was most interested in (TRON as well), but just wasn't in my price range. I figured I'd eventually get a 2nd steel to join my G-1, but it had to be a bargain. My DW5035E (with gold steel) has been my 'fools gold' square, but this is the real deal, the true King Midas -- I love it. I will post comparison pics later, but the gold is much richer, deeper tone than the aftermarket one that I have which is more of a bright yellow tone gold. It's also the first negative STN I've seen in person, not too shabby!

I had the option to buy the module&case alone without the bezel&band, then I'd have probably gotten the full polished gold to dress it in. I decided to just save some money and stick with the stock parts... for now.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Chempop said:


> GMW-B5000GD-9, very lightly used. This was the one of the B5000s I was most interested in (TRON as well), but just wasn't in my price range. I figured I'd eventually get a 2nd steel to join my G-1, but it had to be a bargain. My DW5035E (with gold steel) has been my 'fools gold' square, but this is the real deal, the true King Midas -- I love it. I will post comparison pics later, but the gold is much richer, deeper tone than the aftermarket one that I have which is more of a bright yellow tone gold. It's also the first negative STN I've seen in person, not too shabby!
> 
> I had the option to buy the module&case alone without the bezel&band, then I'd have probably gotten the full polished gold to dress it in. I decided to just save some money and stick with the stock parts... for now.
> 
> View attachment 16011098


welcome to the club


----------



## Aspirin-san




----------



## Phreddo

New clothes for my current watch




















































Sent from my KB2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Seven7

I am new to the world of watch collecting and bought my first G-Shock this week. A GAW-100G-1AER and I love it. I can see this watch being the first of many.


----------



## TTV

Just arrived; the brand new GMW-B5000GD-1ER 🥰 Fellow-GMWs welcome the new family member 👍


----------



## DEZ

TTV said:


> Just arrived; the brand new GMW-B5000GD-1ER  Fellow-GMWs welcome the new family member
> View attachment 16017746
> 
> View attachment 16017749


Gshock towel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin

Just picked up this G from another member. I'm really impressed with the fit and finish!


----------



## TTV

DEZ said:


> Gshock towel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a towel, kind of elastic scarf or "multifunctional seamless wear". It came in the shipment together with the G-Shock glass ? How did they know it's my birthday tomorrow ?


----------



## Dxnnis

TTV said:


> Not a towel, kind of elastic scarf or "multifunctional seamless wear". It came in the shipment together with the G-Shock glass 🙂 How did they know it's my birthday tomorrow 🥳
> View attachment 16017792
> 
> View attachment 16017793


Have a great Birthday for tomorrow 🎂


----------



## TTV

Dxnnis said:


> Have a great Birthday for tomorrow 🎂


Thanks 😁


----------



## Time4Playnow

Newly arrived '21 NASA model. This will join my NASA '20 model.

One thing I always love about the 5600 series is the ability to keep the light on for as long as you press the button. This one also has a backlight logo of the space shuttle, and unlike the backlight logos on most Gs, I can actually make out what this one is supposed to be! ?


----------



## [email protected]

*I'm posting this just in the unlikelihood that you've never seen the ultra rare GW-M5610-1 with black bars. ? ? Just as a a point of curiosity, it finally arrived last evening from Amazon after 17 days. That I'm aware of, I believe that order date of 7/6 was the last time I saw it for $98.75; at least from Amazon. The cardboard box looked like it had been around the world a couple times; so badly scuffed and torn that I nearly didn't open it. I did notice, however, that it had an up to date, fresh GET of 12:04 on 7/23 as a result of sitting in the Denver Amazon Distribution Center. Encouraged, I set it up and this morning my cursory estimate is that it is holding within c. 1/5th second from my old GW-M5600. As compared to always wondering when my 10 year old Solar/Atomic would eventually need another battery or strap, plus all the expense and frustration associated with either, I felt like this was money well spent. Judging by the new types of displays that Casio is occasionally offering, hopefully I can resist 'til I see a nifty black Square with MB6, Solar, and with one of their amazingly clear displays. I also suspect that sellers will continue to use this as a pricing football in the times ahead. I can't help but wonder if I were willing to spend the $140, might I have gotten a clean cardboard box, or maybe even a cool tin to throw in the bottom of my sock drawer? ?‍♂








*


----------



## Lightmyfire




----------



## Lightmyfire

Lightmyfire said:


> View attachment 16022353


Not my first 7900 but first with a Nato...


----------



## OrangeOrange




----------



## babyivan

Night Surfer GBX has arrived!









Have not set it up for New York City time zone as of yet


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> Night Surfer GBX has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not set it up for New York City time zone as of yet


I think the black looks more like a traditional square to me, nice one  🤘


----------



## txchrisp

There's a long saga on this one but happy to have a good working example of this cool DW-56RTB.


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> I think the black looks more like a traditional square to me, nice one


The black stainless trim is reflective, doesn't really show up in pictures but looks awesome in person. Like a black chrome.

Thanks by the way


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

It's here:










*GW-S5600U-1JF*


----------



## OkiFrog

Just arrived yesterday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch OCD

Not 'shiny' but brand spanking new
Just arrived today and im loving it.
Back story: What you have incoming in 2021


----------



## batosai117

My new favorite came in about 8 days ago. The carbon fiber Analog Frogman  it was love at first sight. When the analog frogmans first came out I didn't give them much thought because I preferred the feature packed ana-digi models. I shifted towards dive watches that were not G-Shocks and then shifted back because I didn't like feeling like I was compromising on what I was wearing. So after searching for a new diver model this version popped up. Boom, I was sold.












































Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Casio DW-9052-1A9 arrived today. Then I switched it to a DW-6900 strap for more comfort and watch head stability


----------



## cuthbert

Not really new, a used "Japan Y" DW6900 Fox Fire. I never had this model and it's a little big for my wrist, but I'm happy to have this "still MIJ" G-Shock.


----------



## hsc1

Just came in this morning. The g 9300 mudman. 
I know I'm late to the G shock game, but I am so stoked with this one so far. After breaking a rangeman I got recommended this one as a replacement and this one just ticks off everything I've been wanting out of a G.

I wanted a baddass looking watch that offered a little more than a basic 5600e square in terms of function, toughness and looks. 
The moon phase and compass is something I'll use all the time during my photography trips.

The barometer of the rangeman sounded like a good idea for those trips but it turned out that you needed to be at the same elevation for a decent number of hours for it to be reliable which doesn't work when you're constantly driving to so many different locations.

I was worried the mudman's rubber button guards would make the buttons harder to press but it's not really accurate to describe it as harder, just different.

It's also the perfect size. The rangeman's protruding bezel for the sensor button dug into my wrist and was quite uncomfortable at times. No wrist digging with the mudman, it's so comfortable and light weight.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jud-69

Love this watch, so much more wearable than I imagined. Thanks to enabler @sodamonkey I managed to steal it before the price increased
















Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Definitely need to see more of those AWesoMe AWM’s on here! lovely watch!


----------



## sodamonkey

Jud-69 said:


> Love this watch, so much more wearable than I imagined. Thanks to enabler @sodamonkey I managed to steal it before the price increased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


My pleasure 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch OCD

hsc1 said:


> Just came in this morning. The g 9300 mudman.
> I know I'm late to the G shock game, but I am so stoked with this one so far. After breaking a rangeman I got recommended this one as a replacement and this one just ticks off everything I've been wanting out of a G.
> 
> I wanted a baddass looking watch that offered a little more than a basic 5600e square in terms of function, toughness and looks.
> The moon phase and compass is something I'll use all the time during my photography trips.
> 
> The barometer of the rangeman sounded like a good idea for those trips but it turned out that you needed to be at the same elevation for a decent number of hours for it to be reliable which doesn't work when you're constantly driving to so many different locations.
> 
> I was worried the mudman's rubber button guards would make the buttons harder to press but it's not really accurate to describe it as harder, just different.
> 
> It's also the perfect size. The rangeman's protruding bezel for the sensor button dug into my wrist and was quite uncomfortable at times. No wrist digging with the mudman, it's so comfortable and light weight.
> View attachment 16030792
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


This looks great.
Whats its size? And whats your wrist size.. if i may ask.


----------



## hsc1

Watch OCD said:


> This looks great.
> Whats its size? And whats your wrist size.. if i may ask.


I can't remember the size of the mudman off the top of my head but my wrist size is around 6.7 inches.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prestonbarnett




----------



## Aspirin-san




----------



## OkiFrog

Received the updated GW5000U from Seiya!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

OkiFrog said:


> Received the updated GW5000U from Seiya!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The new "undercover Metal G"?


----------



## ridelikeaturtle

My GD-350-8 arrived! I love it in grey. The all-blacked-out version can be a little too hard-core for some days, but this one is perfect for casual wear.


----------



## cuthbert

After the positive experience with the Fox Fire I decided to order the 6900-1 as well, for €72 shipped in Euroland it was a no brainer solution, but I understand you can find it cheaper in the US.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

JaredNish said:


> I have noticed the love for a 2100 but aside from the stealth Theme I don't get it, but it would Be nice if they had a model with an authentic g-shock stainless or titanium bezel. I bet they do that soon.


" Be nice if they had a model with an authentic g-shock stainless or titanium bezel. I bet they do that soon" Did you travel forward in time? ;-)


----------



## JaredNish

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> " Be nice if they had a model with an authentic g-shock stainless or titanium bezel. I bet they do that soon" Did you travel forward in time? ;-)


I just assumed that that would come based on the release "trend" I've seen.
Like how I believe that they will release a resin 5600/5610 series with large b5000 pushers and probably a few other improvements. But after they are done releasing "U" models as to not cannibalizes their sales. 
Also a "raw" full titanium b5000, though it might be a 5600.


----------



## OkiFrog

Aspirin-san said:


> The new "undercover Metal G"?


Just resin and the DLC steel case back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aspirin-san

OkiFrog said:


> Just resin and the DLC steel case back.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, but when you remove the resin the watch case itself is from solid metal, not resin  like the old school squares from the 80s


----------



## AlreadyLost

Jud-69 said:


> Love this watch, so much more wearable than I imagined. Thanks to enabler @sodamonkey I managed to steal it before the price increased


I just bought the same watch! Couldn't resist at the sale prices. Hopefully this isn't against the forum rules, but for any Aussies, BuyMobile is having 15% off Casio watches, and they have some great prices on MR-Gs, MT-Gs, Titanium Squares, and Full Metal G-Shocks.


----------



## Worker

Posted on the protrek thread on this model, but I'll put it here in case anyone has an interest in this model. It's quite comfortable!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

So...the 6900-1 arrived today. I decided to pull the trigger as this model is becoming rarer, at least where I live, and the pricing is increasing as well.

I alread have a gold Fox Fire and I am pleased by the OG colours, it's easy to understand why this model has become so popular in the late 90s/early 2000s.










I think later I will write a review of this model, I appears it's not not as popular as it used to be.


----------



## Kurt Behm

CC said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


----------



## gregsassinator

Earlier today I ordered a GW-M5610U ! I was deciding between that and a GW-5000U, but ended up going with the lighter and cheaper option. I'm still not sure if I made the right decision, but I'm excited to get the 5610U anyway!  I think weight was the main factor as I'm pretty harsh with my biking and lighter is better for my wrist's sake in those scenarios.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asterisk

This little frog is a thing of beauty.


----------



## benton629




----------



## Ctaranti

Wasn't expecting to get this MTGB2000BDE but when I saw it and tried it on, it was a done deal.


----------



## journeyforce

Got a couple of Casio Japan Market clocks today. One Casio calls a G-Shock Clock as it looks a lot like the classic 1983 DW-5000


----------



## babyivan

G-LIDE Squircle just dropped off at my doorstep. 

This one is from the snake series, circa 2019.
Ref #: GWX-5700SS-7.


----------



## babyivan

Testing out how it looks with an all white strap. Almost identical to the all white version except it doesn't say g-lide on the strap.


----------



## GaryK30

babyivan said:


> Testing out how it looks with an all white strap. Almost identical to the all white version except it doesn't say g-lide on the strap.


It might also look good with the original dark blue strap combined with the lighter blue bezel of this version.


----------



## babyivan

GaryK30 said:


> It might also look good with the original dark blue strap combined with the lighter blue bezel of this version.
> 
> View attachment 16051486


Funny you mention that one, I was actually considering getting the bezel and strap from pacparts so I can do a little test modding. That all blue one has the exact same display. Usually G-Shock changes a few things here and there, but that is completely identical outside of the strap and bezel.

Was thinking of getting the all white original gwx and turning this one into the all baby blue one, which is a bit pricey on eBay these days.

I have a secret love for the 5700 squircles, as it was my very first G-Shock gifted to me by my grandmother in grade school.


----------



## Pfeffernuss

Wanted the G-Shock watch box you get when ordering from the official Casio (EU) site (box is really lovely) so had to buy some more watches. This one stands out 😎


----------



## erekose

These three amigos


----------



## usclassic

In the hands of USPS maybe to arrive here Saturday. These are getting harder to find at lower prices. GA800-1A


----------



## txchrisp

Pretty happy with this bargain. GW-6900 in like new condition for $55 shipped. Previous owner took the liberty of swapping a 5600 strap onto it apparently which is fine by me. Plan is for it to actually be a watch I can beat up and not be upset about. I keep buying watches for that purpose and then buying new resin or thinking they are too nice to mess up. No promises that won't happen again.


----------



## babyivan

Does this count??? 








Tremendous thanks to my good bro @Dr_Driggy1998 for tracking one down for me!


----------



## Rocat

babyivan said:


> Does this count???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tremendous thanks to my good bro @Dr_Driggy1998 for tracking one down for me!


That is awesome. Too bad I don't drink beer or soft drinks. I'd probably use it every day if I did.


----------



## babyivan

Rocat said:


> That is awesome. Too bad I don't drink beer or soft drinks. I'd probably use it every day if I did.


Thanks!
I don't think I will actually use it much, as I want to keep it in minty condition 

It'll mostly just be part of my G-Shock display.

Now I have to find the 6900 version. It would be a shame not to have that one as well


----------



## babyivan

babyivan said:


> Thanks!
> I don't think I will actually use it much, as I want to keep it in minty condition
> 
> It'll mostly just be part of my G-Shock display.
> 
> Now I have to find the 6900 version. It would be a shame not to have that one as well


Quoting myself now 

Just grabbed this one from a fellow WUSer...

I might've been able to pick one up myself if I went to the SOHO store and purchased a G from them, but not a fan of paying full retail if I can help it.


----------



## usclassic

Ordered one of these to try with my GA800-1


----------



## Rocat

Where did you pick this one up from?



usclassic said:


> Ordered one of these to try with my GA800-1
> 
> View attachment 16054941


----------



## usclassic

Rocat said:


> Where did you pick this one up from?


Ordered it from mobile_spirit through eBay Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap For GW-5000 GW-5035 DW-5600 GW-M5610 | eBay


----------



## tukutela

My new friends...























Inviato dal mio KB2003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Ever wonder what is inside.......


----------



## usclassic

Gee I am Shocked how much I like this watch.....


----------



## usclassic

Here is my GA800-1A on 20mm Straphabit black sailcloth strap...


----------



## [email protected]

usclassic said:


> Gee I am Shocked how much I like this watch.....


*If you Seiko..*


----------



## Sherlocked

My G


----------



## cvdl

Sherlocked said:


> My G


If that is the mw-7, then you didn't showed the best part of this watch 😁


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## babyivan

Arrived today 
Big thanks to @Guarionex for hooking me up! 









Next to his brother....









and the whole fam....


----------



## Toddy101

Stupidly sold one of these a while back and have been wanting another ever since. MRG-G1000, good to have one back again:


----------



## Iron57

Why must FedEx torture me so? Have a G incoming that has bounced around "in transit" for a few days. The waiting is both the best and the worst.


----------



## TTV

Iron57 said:


> Why must FedEx torture me so? Have a G incoming that has bounced around "in transit" for a few days. The waiting is both the best and the worst.


I can feel your pain; DHL has put their evil eye on me last Thursday. Luckily the purgatory should end (happily?) tomorrow...


----------



## MrMilshark

Hey all! 
Not at all any special model of G-shock, but i like this plain, back-to-basic style. Very light-weight and with just the basic functions one can have use of in a daily use, adding the wave ceptor to autocorrect time😊👍


----------



## Toddy101

MrMilshark said:


> Hey all!
> Not at all any special model of G-shock, but i like this plain, back-to-basic style. Very light-weight and with just the basic functions one can have use of in a daily use, adding the wave ceptor to autocorrect time😊👍
> 
> View attachment 16061820


Love these, great choice👍


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

babyivan said:


> Arrived today
> Big thanks to @Guarionex for hooking me up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to his brother....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the whole fam....


When it comes to CASIO and BEER this is the missing link..


----------



## [email protected]

*Your description is precisely why it is such a special watch. MB6 and Solar, black, without 25 mostly useless sensors and 8th grade colors. Well done!*



MrMilshark said:


> Hey all!
> Not at all any special model of G-shock, but i like this plain, back-to-basic style. Very light-weight and with just the basic functions one can have use of in a daily use, adding the wave ceptor to autocorrect time😊👍
> 
> View attachment 16061820


----------



## captainmcobvious

MTG MRG LOVE









Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMilshark

[email protected] said:


> *Your description is precisely why it is such a special watch. MB6 and Solar, black, without 25 mostly useless sensors and 8th grade colors. Well done!*


Thank you Bob! ??
For once, when i was about to opt for a new digital watch i just wanted a as regular as possible. Nowadays as everything move in a more and more high-tech and fully digital direction, it's nice to go back to something more basic, but it's a little funny thing to claim as we still are talking digital watches here??


----------



## AlreadyLost

This arrived today. All I can say is WOW! Casio have once again done a great job in recreating a classic. It has even better finishing than the metal square. If you're a G-Shock fan, grab yourself this beauty. It doesn't seem to be as popular as the metal square, so discounts are aplenty. I've sized it to my wrist, but haven't set the time - hence the differing times.


----------



## TTV

TTV said:


> I just got new member to my U-family: GW-S5600U😍
> View attachment 16063553
> 
> View attachment 16063554
> 
> View attachment 16063555
> 
> 
> Some comparison to GW-5000U:
> View attachment 16063556
> 
> View attachment 16063566
> 
> View attachment 16063569
> 
> View attachment 16063581
> 
> 
> S5k6U feels extremely comfortable on wrist. The display of S5k6U looks somehow easier to read on different angles compared to 5kU. Are there really differences on display structures, layers etc.?
> 
> These two models are enough for U upgrades with 3495 module 😉


GW-S5600U finally arrived:


----------



## heliosphann

Haul from the last three days. Kinda went nuts ordering online last week... 💀


----------



## kubr1ck

heliosphann said:


> Haul from the last three days. Kinda went nuts ordering online last week... 💀
> View attachment 16064897


Welcome to the rabbit hole, Alice.


----------



## guysmiles

heliosphann said:


> Haul from the last three days. Kinda went nuts ordering online last week... ?
> View attachment 16064897


One heck of a first post.


----------



## heliosphann

guysmiles said:


> One heck of a first post.





kubr1ck said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole, Alice.


I started buying G's earlier this year, but things have... escalated recently.


----------



## guysmiles

I purchased my first ever G-Shock in 2020 with the 'Casioak' and then sold it when the bubble popped , realizing it just wasn't for me. Waiting for two new squares to hit my mailbox this week right now.


----------



## cvdl

Not sure if it was worth the full price plus import duties and taxes.


----------



## kidcharlemagne77

Just joined&#8230;first post

My first G-Shocks since my yellow square from the late 80's. Not sure why I held out for so long. Getting the Full Metal Red off my wrist and the grin off my face has proven to be virtually impossible!!! The pale beige CasiOak arrived yesterday and it's stunning!

Down the rabbit hole I go&#8230;hmm! I wonder what's next?!?


----------



## TTV

kidcharlemagne77 said:


> Just joined&#8230;first post
> 
> My first G-Shocks since my yellow square from the late 80's. Not sure why I held out for so long. Getting the Full Metal Red off my wrist and the grin off my face has proven to be virtually impossible!!! The pale beige CasiOak arrived yesterday and it's stunning!
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go&#8230;hmm! I wonder what's next?!?
> 
> View attachment 16066253


Welcome to the Shocking club ?


----------



## [email protected]

*Welcome to the forum. Make wise decisions...*


----------



## calbear13

Recently released updated module GW-S5600U-1JF

with *CARBON FIBERRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Orange_GT3

Just arrived:


----------



## TTV

Orange_GT3 said:


> Just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 16067402


Nice 😍 Which model?


----------



## Orange_GT3

TTV said:


> Nice 😍 Which model?


Thanks. It's an MTG-B2000BDE-1A.

Does anyone know if the bracelet uses split pins? They don't feel like spring bars when I poke the ends with my spring bar tool and I definitely need to resize it to fit my wrist.


----------



## kubr1ck

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks. It's an MTG-B2000BDE-1A.
> 
> Does anyone know if the bracelet uses split pins? They don't feel like spring bars when I poke the ends with my spring bar tool and I definitely need to resize it to fit my wrist.


It should be pin & collar.


----------



## Orange_GT3

kubr1ck said:


> It should be pin & collar.


Thanks very much


----------



## Dxnnis

kidcharlemagne77 said:


> Just joined&#8230;first post
> 
> My first G-Shocks since my yellow square from the late 80's. Not sure why I held out for so long. Getting the Full Metal Red off my wrist and the grin off my face has proven to be virtually impossible!!! The pale beige CasiOak arrived yesterday and it's stunning!
> 
> Down the rabbit hole I go&#8230;hmm! I wonder what's next?!?
> 
> View attachment 16066253


*welcome aboard  *


----------



## luth_ukail

Finally arrived. Gbd200. The strap sure is cool. Still adjusting to a comfy wear. This model gon fetch lots of owner!









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

If my deal with the seller falls through, I have a chance to acquire this piece:


















GMW-B5000TR-9 TranTixii™

Hopefully I get it so I can send the mandatory wrist shots 😁


----------



## chesterworks

cvdl said:


> Not sure if it was worth the full price plus import duties and taxes.
> 
> View attachment 16066003
> 
> View attachment 16066004
> View attachment 16066007
> View attachment 16066008


This owns.


----------



## Ctaranti

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks. It's an MTG-B2000BDE-1A.
> 
> Does anyone know if the bracelet uses split pins? They don't feel like spring bars when I poke the ends with my spring bar tool and I definitely need to resize it to fit my wrist.


HI,

I recently acquired this model and love it. Really fantastic finishing and appearance. The bracelet does not use collars, but rather the pin secures into the bracelet link on the underside /composite side of the bracelet. There is a video on ***tube which shows how to remove insert the pins.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Ctaranti said:


> HI,
> 
> I recently acquired this model and love it. Really fantastic finishing and appearance. The bracelet does not use collars, but rather the pin secures into the bracelet link on the underside /composite side of the bracelet. There is a video on ***tube which shows how to remove insert the pins.


Thanks for your reply. Once it was confirmed that the bracelet didn't use spring bars, I went ahead and resized it by tapping the pins out. You are correct though, there are not separate collars that fall out, which is excellent. Wrist shot:


----------



## kubr1ck

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Once it was confirmed that the bracelet didn't use spring bars, I went ahead and resized it by tapping the pins out. You are correct though, there are not separate collars that fall out, which is excellent. Wrist shot:
> 
> View attachment 16069149


Sorry for the bad info. I bought the silver & black version earlier this year and could have sworn it was pin & collar. In any case, beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## Orange_GT3

kubr1ck said:


> Sorry for the bad info. I bought the silver & black version earlier this year and could have sworn it was pin & collar.


No problem at all. Knowing that they weren't spring bars was enough for me to proceed anyway. There must be some sort of collar but it seems to be fixed into the centre part of the link.



kubr1ck said:


> In any case, beautiful watch. Congrats!


Thank you. I'm really impressed with it and can't believe it wears as 'small' as it does. It is no bulkier than my 43mm Maurice Lacroix Pontos S.


----------



## kubr1ck

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thank you. I'm really impressed with it and can't believe it wears as 'small' as it does. It is no bulkier than my 43mm Maurice Lacroix Pontos S.


Yes, the MTG-B2000 is probably my favorite new release this year. Just a very comfortable and versatile watch. You get what you pay for.


----------



## CC

Best looking and most comfortable MTG yet.
Hated the bezel shape when first pictures emerged but now I love it.


----------



## wedgehammer

the GM-2100 and GM-S2100 went on pre-sales last week in Japan and Singapore and i took the plunge after a long time with no new watch purchases. i was surprised when they arrived the following day (14th) after ordering online&#8230;


----------



## heliosphann

This beauty showed up today. Loving it. Usually I like like a bit more flash in my watches, but this has a nice classic, yet modern feel to it. The strap is stiff, but I wear it a little tighter than normal and don't mind it.


----------



## Kurt Behm

CC said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


----------



## eightbells

Just picked up a NOS Johnny Cupcakes GDX6900. Been wanting this one for a long time!


----------



## tornadobox

wedgehammer said:


> the GM-2100 and GM-S2100 went on pre-sales last week in Japan and Singapore and i took the plunge after a long time with no new watch purchases. i was surprised when they arrived the following day (14th) after ordering online&#8230;


How's the strap? If you happen to have a GA2100, how does the strap compare?


----------



## Intempestus

I came close to buying a GW-5000-1JF in 2017 but decided that the price of $289 was a little steep because I had my eye on a Canon video camera. I revisited that watch the other day and Amazon retails it for $420 a 45% increase in 4 years. So I bought the GM-W5610 for $95.

Upon reflection I'd wish I had bought the GW-5000-1JF. Now I'm looking at the GM-2100N-2A. Casio's suggested retail is $200. I've seen them on eBay for nearly $450.

The GM-2100 goes on pre-sale tomorrow so I may try to get in on one depending if the retail is near the $200. I'm married and have a mortgage and there are a few things I kinda have to do without.

The GM-W5610 is four years old and I like the idea that its nearly fully automatic. 

Now the Edifice could be the next on the list.


----------



## EdgarZ

I've been eying this for a few weeks and I finally received it yesterday. I absolutely love it, big difference from my 8 year old GD-350


----------



## Mitxel

Just received my G-7900-3 I LOVE it


----------



## wedgehammer

tornadobox said:


> How's the strap? If you happen to have a GA2100, how does the strap compare?


i feel they're quite close, can hardly tell the difference. others felt that this new strap is stiffer, prolly to support the heavier head


----------



## wedgehammer

loving the gbd-200, the new square? it is so nice on the eyes, and quite affordable just like the plastic casioaks


----------



## Rocat

No watch but I did just order the G-9300RD-4 bezel and strap from eBay for my Mudman. I need a little color in my life. lol


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Rocat said:


> No watch but I did just order the G-9300RD-4 bezel and strap from eBay for my Mudman. I need a little color in my life. lol
> 
> View attachment 16076947


"Men in rescue red" was a great looking serie! Well done!


----------



## germanos30

I got U (new) bape


----------



## peterbee

I've had a DW-5600E for years, but was all about mechanical watches at the time I got it, and didn't get bit by the G-Shock bug until earlier this year. I almost took the jump to the GS, GO, Omega level to reward myself for hitting some milestones... tried some on, and was underwhelmed for the price. Coming from brands like Fortis, Oris, Ball, Seiko. I realized I don't care about in-house, don't carry a loupe with me to appreciate the differences, don't care about power reserves, or paying a lot for a name. I also hang on to my stuff so resale is irrelevant. Not suggesting these reasons are why other people buy luxury pieces of course.. but for me it doesn't make all that much much sense.

Then I got a couple more G-Shocks... and since I didn't get the luxury piece, went out of control.  I don't see myself looking back to buying mechanicals anytime soon. Every G-Shock I have combined costs less than the Snowflake I tried on. Including the Ti square and MT-G and a boat-load of Squares and couple of Casioaks. Also I don't need to wind them, worry when pulling the crown, changing the date at the wrong time, keep syncing the time to be accurate, no planned expensive maintenance, and so on.

I had specific Squares on my list that I wanted to acquire to get my collection 'complete'. I think I finally got the last one I _really_ wanted. Paid too much for the NOS, but not so much that I feel entirely stupid.. ?

Enough justifying it ?I really love this one! I hope the bezel and strap last, they look fantastic, but this module looks great in a black stainless bezel and bracelet so that could be the solution if they wear out. Not sure if it's possible to get the factory replacements to have on hand..

GW5035-A




























And one I found online in a stainless case. I'd be OK with this.










Gold back looks awesome


----------



## Rocat

AstroAtlantique said:


> "Men in rescue red" was a great looking serie! Well done!


I had to wait a while until the seller had both the bezel and straps in stock. PacParts has the back cover and it shows that it is not a restricted part. It's under $4-5USD but their shipping is around $10-$15 if I recall. I go for it later, maybe. I like that this is a darker red than the G-7900A-4 Rescue series. I had that one but it was a bit too bright for me.


----------



## Rocat

wedgehammer said:


> loving the gbd-200, the new square? it is so nice on the eyes, and quite affordable just like the plastic casioaks


I really like this color.


----------



## gregsassinator

gregsassinator said:


> Earlier today I ordered a GW-M5610U ! I was deciding between that and a GW-5000U, but ended up going with the lighter and cheaper option. I'm still not sure if I made the right decision, but I'm excited to get the 5610U anyway!  I think weight was the main factor as I'm pretty harsh with my biking and lighter is better for my wrist's sake in those scenarios.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I ended up changing my order to the GW-5000U. Received it today! First impression was "damn, that's heavy," but am now getting more and more used to it.  my first solar or atomic g-shock.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

These aren't new but they are new to me!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dqsuyen2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

gregsassinator said:


> So I ended up changing my order to the GW-5000U. Received it today! First impression was "damn, that's heavy," but am now getting more and more used to it.  my first solar or atomic g-shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice


----------



## Bongobob

Had a hankering for one of these for a while. Noticeably lighter than the GBX 100, and seems to fit my skinny wrists better. Also does seem more of a 'square' than the GBX 100


----------



## L&W




----------



## DC Lavman




----------



## Dxnnis

Bongobob said:


> Had a hankering for one of these for a while. Noticeably lighter than the GBX 100, and seems to fit my skinny wrists better. Also does seem more of a 'square' than the GBX 100
> View attachment 16079323
> View attachment 16079326
> View attachment 16079328





L&W said:


> View attachment 16079363


These are beginning to really grow on me, more so the black as it seems more like the squares I know and love ?


----------



## sonykurniawan

Just bought this NOS frogman


----------



## omar77w

GA-900-1A
First analog! The design just spoke to me, especially the yellow accents. 7-year battery is a big plus too


----------



## ACace1

sonykurniawan said:


> Just bought this NOS frogman


Flipping awesome!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## eightbells

Came across a good deal on the John Mayer/Hodinkee DW6900 that I couldn't pass up. I was on the fence, but now I'm in love with it!


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## L&W

Just got this badboy today. 😎


----------



## cvdl

Wanted the G-SHOCK watch box that comes with a purchase.


----------



## eightbells

cvdl said:


> Wanted the G-SHOCK watch box that comes with a purchase.
> 
> View attachment 16085812
> 
> View attachment 16085815
> 
> View attachment 16085819


That is beautiful! Where did you order from to get that?


----------



## cvdl

eightbells said:


> That is beautiful! Where did you order from to get that?


Ah right. Forgot to mention it, but it's a EU promo from the official European Casio shop.

G-central article


----------



## CC

Nice box.

'The collector’s box offer is available in the following countries: Germany, France, Spain, Italy, Netherlands, Austria, Portugal, Sweden'

Not for the UK, damn Brexit!


----------



## therion

I'm from Slovenia. No Sloxit, but still no box. But Casio knows better than to offer shipping to my country, they know that the postman would never find my cave. Maybe they'll change their mind when we get electricity in my country....someday...


----------



## therion

Anyway, 2 new slots are filled in my watchbox. The full metal G got replaced by the forum darling, the one and only GW-5000U-1ER:



That's the last time I've fallen for the hype, I hope to learn from my mistakes. The most underwhelming purchase ever. Ever. The full metal G is on another level/planet/galaxy.

The second one is a bit of a chunky bastard and a very uncomfortable one too. I'm between holes, good for me. Nothing beats a Frogman stopping your blood flow or dangling around your wrist. Folks under 19 cm wrist - stay away. Seriously. Here it is, the almighty GWF-D1000:


----------



## therion

Double post, sorry. I kept getting an error notification, so I accidentally posted twice.


----------



## Guarionex

DW5600HR-1BB


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Holding a amateur radio licence I am a sucker for a radio, so having two in one watch was irresistible and new lighting to keep it more so in the evenings.
I'm a 5000 fan so I guess the new version is now in my sights after playing with this.

M0LKJ


----------



## babyivan

Picked this up yesterday at the G-Shock Soho store, NYC. Limited 50 piece release. Met up with @Guarionex and @dboulders 
























The artist who designed it was there signing prints of his artwork.
Local artist, BB Bastidas.








And of course, I had to frame it


----------



## Ctaranti

Two new purchases for me. What a month! After seeing these in the "flesh" I couldn't resist


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GW-B5600MG-1JF, "Midnight Green":










On a combi bracelet V2:


----------



## tman916

Ctaranti said:


> Two new purchases for me. What a month! After seeing these in the "flesh" I couldn't resist


Very nice, I'm trying to get a MTGB2000 soon for myself.


----------



## hoss

I just purchased the last few W-740-1V Casio 100 Meter watches. I believe that Casio has discontinued this particular model. This model is very hard to find.


----------



## mrenvy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000G-1ER


----------



## Aspirin-san

Well.... I did it... I finally pulled the trigger. This D-Frog was almost at 50% less brand new with stickers. Too good of a deal and I was looking for excuse to get one anyway, despite my 17cm wrist.
I mean... It's not fair to deny me this awesome digital G - Shock, since I see constantly people who wear their GWG - 1000 and Rangeman watches and no one judges them, they enjoy wearing them I don't blame them. So then - why not enjoy a D - Frog myself. Yeahh he will be big and will not.. .exactly slide under the cuff... but I will order Nato Strap adapters (J&K obviously) and put an Isofrane band to keep the shark fin and make him a tad more managable. Plus being a premium watch - he deserves premium band.












therion said:


> Folks under 19 cm wrist - stay away. Seriously. Here it is, the almighty GWF-D1000


Too late. I will put your statement to test. I wore mechanical watches that near 200grams thanks to their chunky bracelets. I will see what's what.


----------



## jovani




----------



## TTV

jovani said:


>


Dear @jovani ,
Would it be enough to post the "latest purchase" only once, not the same watch every day (hopefully you are not buying the same all over again 😉)? Further, it might be reasonable to post the "daily picture" to WRUW topic, not to all possible GMW- related topics? Just to keep the discussions in some shape 👍


----------



## cvdl

it's so shiny and pretty!


----------



## babyivan

TTV said:


> Dear @jovani ,
> Would it be enough to post the "latest purchase" only once, not the same watch every day (hopefully you are not buying the same all over again )? Further, it might be reasonable to post the "daily picture" to WRUW topic, not to all possible GMW- related topics? Just to keep the discussions in some shape


Haha, I thought I needed a new prescription, seeing double, nay triple


----------



## Rammus

Arrived today


----------



## entropy96

entropy96 said:


> If my deal with the seller falls through, I have a chance to acquire this piece:
> 
> View attachment 16068141
> 
> View attachment 16068143
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000TR-9 TranTixii™
> 
> Hopefully I get it so I can send the mandatory wrist shots 😁


Just a lil update on this: The negotiation didn't push through 😥

Now I'm contemplating whether to get the Certina Diver 38mm or the Citizen Super Titanium diver. Or maybe both 😜


----------



## slinemfc

This arrived a few weeks ago. Love the colour more and more.









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

entropy96 said:


> Just a lil update on this: The negotiation didn't push through 😥
> 
> Now I'm contemplating whether to get the Certina Diver 38mm or the Citizen Super Titanium diver. Or maybe both 😜
> 
> View attachment 16094956
> 
> View attachment 16094958


Since my GWF-A1000RN & MTG-B2000 purchases nothing from Casio has interested me. Briefly had a Seiko SBBN031 which was a very nice watch but research on battery replacement scared me so I sold it.
Been hankering for a Solar Diver and have one coming next week 😀

Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## Toddy101

Mudman G9300 beater:


----------



## usclassic

Trying on an aftermarket stainless PVD bracelet, has pin and collars no less, and a G shock stamped milled clasp.....


----------



## babyivan

Framed the hanky that G-Shock Soho gifted me last week


----------



## Toddy101

GW9400 Blackout:


----------



## Rocat

Toddy101 said:


> GW9400 Blackout:


I love the look of this one. I saw it at a local store. My only concern would be the negative lcd legibility. But then again negative lcd's are bought because they are cool and this one definitely is just that.


----------



## Rammus

Just arrived


----------



## momo73

Today delivered and I am happy


----------



## James142

Finally got one of these, now that the prices aren't (totally) nuttz 🥜🥜

Aaaaaand I must say ... 
it's pretty sweet 😊


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> Since my GWF-A1000RN & MTG-B2000 purchases nothing from Casio has interested me. Briefly had a Seiko SBBN031 which was a very nice watch but research on battery replacement scared me so I sold it.
> Been hankering for a Solar Diver and have one coming next week 😀
> 
> Let us know what you decide on.


??? I have the SBBN031 but never heard anything scary about battery replacement. What's the deal?


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> ??? I have the SBBN031 but never heard anything scary about battery replacement. What's the deal?


I was advised best done by Seiko at around £100. When I emailed them, asking true costs, they failed to respond.
Didn't need the hassle so Solar it is.


----------



## crazybywatches

My last buy.

Very happy with it









Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Pulled the trigger on this one last night.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slinemfc

As Britney once sang, Oops I did it again!

Mudmaster in the house.
















Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

Big box arrived today from Japan... Big indeed


----------



## ACace1

timeseekeer said:


> Big box arrived today from Japan... Big indeed
> View attachment 16107386
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107387
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107388
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107390
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107392
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107394
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107396
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107398
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107399
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107400
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107401
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107402
> 
> 
> View attachment 16107403


Wow!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Just in, the "Men in camouflage" Rangeman:





The carbon fiber strap is absolutely fantastic! Much more comfortable and soft than the Frogman carbon strap.


----------



## babyivan

Did a little shopping in Japan, via Buyee.
First is my favorite all-time white Square, the 25th anniversary screwback. The back is less than perfect, as whoever changed the battery at one point was not so careful. Something I don't personally care about, as long as the glass is clean, I don't care about the part you can't see when wearing it 
























Second is the 5610R. Got such a good deal couldn't pass it up, $30 off mercari. Used but in great condition, only needed a little polishing of the glass to make it look new.... people in Japan _actually_ wear the G-Shocks they buy 








And a like-new G-Lide GWX Square.


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

babyivan said:


> Did a little shopping in Japan, via Buyee.
> First is my favorite all-time white Square, the 25th anniversary screwback. The back is less than perfect, as whoever changed the battery at one point was not so careful. Something I don't personally care about, as long as the glass is clean, I don't care about the part you can't see when wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is the 5610R. Got such a good deal couldn't pass it up, $30 off mercari. Used but in great condition, only needed a little polishing of the glass to make it look new.... people in Japan _actually_ wear the G-Shocks they buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a like-new G-Lide GWX Square.


Nice haul!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Awaiting packaging at the Zenmarket Warehouse in Osaka
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaltotun

Not a G-Shock but still a (high-end) quartz from 🇯🇵


----------



## TTV

Brand new Goldmember to my GMW family 😍😍


----------



## heliosphann

This week's square haul. No fancy Bluetooth or solar bois, but I love them just as much!


----------



## Arunkulfi




----------



## usclassic

My recent journey into the G Shock universe led to buying a Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3JF Found a great deal from a WUS forum member....so I should have this big bad boy in hand Tuesday if FedEx follows through......




























Way more watch than I need but I think it will make me smile if not play when I see it on my wrist.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Arunkulfi said:


> View attachment 16115255


Wow! Trying it on or new purchase?


----------



## Arunkulfi

Orange_GT3 said:


> Wow! Trying it on or new purchase?


Bought it mate ❤


----------



## kenls

Got a Chinese Capt. Willard homage incoming.!

(Thanks @kubr1ck ) _not the Steeldive though_


----------



## JohnM67

These two arrived in the past two weeks - 'u' models:


----------



## Xaltotun

Arunkulfi said:


> Bought it mate ❤
> View attachment 16117475


When I saw this watch's announcement, I thought '_who in their right mind will buy an eight thousand dollar digital watch_' and I genuinely thought they might have priced it way, way, too high. But I'll be damned, there are actually people that will drop the cost of a Rolex or Omega on a battery powered watch, and my mind is blown by that!


----------



## CC

Xaltotun said:


> When I saw this watch's announcement, I thought '_who in their right mind will buy an eight thousand dollar digital watch_' and I genuinely thought they might have priced it way, way, too high. But I'll be damned, there are actually people that will drop the cost of a Rolex or Omega on a battery powered watch, and my mind is blown by that!


You mean Quartz.

Way more accurate than any mechanical watch, as is a much cheaper quartz, and just as well built if not better.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Xaltotun said:


> will drop the cost of a Rolex or Omega on a battery powered watch


Omega make Quartz watches too!


----------



## ACace1

Xaltotun said:


> When I saw this watch's announcement, I thought '_who in their right mind will buy an eight thousand dollar digital watch_' and I genuinely thought they might have priced it way, way, too high. But I'll be damned, there are actually people that will drop the cost of a Rolex or Omega on a battery powered watch, and my mind is blown by that!


The Oysterquartz Datejust and Day Date cost more than the equivalent mechanical when they were new.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

Winning bidder of this beauty this morning.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arunkulfi

Xaltotun said:


> When I saw this watch's announcement, I thought '_who in their right mind will buy an eight thousand dollar digital watch_' and I genuinely thought they might have priced it way, way, too high. But I'll be damned, there are actually people that will drop the cost of a Rolex or Omega on a battery powered watch, and my mind is blown by that!


Hey buddy its made of chrystalised titanium ,bezel and the watch is hand crafted ,it is an piece of art 
you have to see it in person to appreciate it more ,now why would i pay the same amount for stainless steel just becoz its swiss (although i do love some
Swiss watches) .personally i don't need a brand like rolex or omega to define me but i can also understand your perspective ,one to him own ? do watch this video 




here are some more pics


----------



## TerryOregon

_*Some Maglite, Nascar, G-Shock color bling.*_​
*I'm new to G-Shocks. These are my first two. No one told me how addictive after-market straps could be.*
(left) GWM5610-1 (with Jays & Kays adapter and Barton Gaucho Leather quick release)​(right) GWM5610BA-1JF (with Jays & Kays adapter and NATO G10 strap)​Maglite; 1999 Nascar issue (original incandescent) upgraded to LED and end-caps replaced with parts from a red Maglite for a little extra color bling (a one-of-a-kind custom Maglite).​


----------



## kenls

kenls said:


> Got a Chinese Capt. Willard homage incoming.!
> 
> (Thanks @kubr1ck ) _not the Steeldive though_


Woke up this morning to a PayPal refund notification and a cancelled order. 🙁


----------



## CC

kenls said:


> Woke up this morning to a PayPal refund notification and a cancelled order. 🙁


Hate it when they do that. 
I paid in full and waited 2 weeks for a Citizen BN2025 (Limited Edition) to be told they can't get it. Was listed as in stock.


----------



## kenls

CC said:


> Hate it when they do that.
> I paid in full and waited 2 weeks for a Citizen BN2025 (Limited Edition) to be told they can't get it. Was listed as in stock.


I thought I'd snagged the last one from the UK Store stock as "In Stock" before purchasing and "Out of Stock" immediately after purchase. Ah well, give them their due, a full refund (incl. no change to exchange rate) and immediate refund too no hanging about.


----------



## Kairo

My latest square.
A Casio DW-5600C, with an unusual letter "V" on the back.
Quite happy with this one 🌞


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## usclassic

Arrived today - power on M and last RC update 9/11 - so today it gets some LED love and on the wrist tomorrow...


----------



## ACace1

Kairo said:


> My latest square.
> A Casio DW-5600C, with an unusual letter "V" on the back.
> Quite happy with this one
> View attachment 16120324
> View attachment 16120325
> View attachment 16120355


Hell yeah!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

Rammus said:


> Just arrived


Great pick @Rammus ? This looks like a hit. A lot of forum members have purchased this model in this colorway.

I'm thinking of buying another divers' watch for everyday use. This Delma is really tempting. Ceramic bezel, tried and tested ETA 2824-2 / SW-200 movement, 500m WR, from a reliable Swiss family-owned brand. Can't see anything wrong with it, for the price.










Btw, I own one of their quartz chronos. Very nice robust bracelet. Comfy too.


----------



## usclassic

On the wrist today after spending the night under the LED and even there was able to update RC time at 3am.


----------



## usclassic

Thought I would mention the JDM packaging is not the tin can with foam but rather a nice padded watchbox.


----------



## Xaltotun

Arunkulfi said:


> Hey buddy its made of chrystalised titanium ,bezel and the watch is hand crafted ,it is an piece of art


I totally agree with those statements. What gets me thinking that Casio may still have overpriced it, is that the internals and the movement, are the same as a $500 G-Shock. It is really hard to accept the fact of paying $7500 for a titanium case, bracelet and bezel, even if hand finished.

But the important thing is that YOU like it!


----------



## bugi

And yes I must admit... I don't run, don't do fitnes etc. I just love color, looks and display... Maybe if it had beer counter it would be perfect for me


----------



## CasioExplorer




----------



## Orange_GT3

CasioExplorer said:


> View attachment 16127609
> 
> 
> View attachment 16127610
> 
> 
> View attachment 16127611


Very nice!!!


----------



## Merv

This puppy just arrived. Batch number on back is my birthday. That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Rostislav Persion




----------



## Decorator

Last one on G Shock UK 
£315 
Replaced an old cheaper G shock I had.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Decorator said:


> Last one on G Shock UK
> £315
> Replaced an old cheaper G shock I had.


£304 on Watchshop


----------



## cvdl

My wrist feels non-existent with this tank wrapped around it.


----------



## ACace1

These arrived Friday Japan Post EMS in less than a week.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice

Not a whole new G, just some new shoes for my Frog - picked up the composite bracelet from PacParts. Makes an already hefty beast even more so, but I really like the fit and finish. That micro-adjust screw is ingenious!


----------



## CC

Non G purchase.

Citizen Promaster Aqualand BJ2169-08E.



















The bad: Second hand was intermittent on arrival indicating low battery. Had it in a window for 2 weeks and the charge indicator has barely moved although it's ticking correctly now. Guessing it's going to take a while to charge up.

When the large hands cover the second indicator it renders it useless.

The good: Build quality is fantastic. Looks great and very comfortable.
Lost less than 2 seconds in over 2 weeks which is pretty impressive.

Overall very happy with my first ever Citizen.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Straight from Topper Jewelers. The Tokyo Twighlight.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

CC said:


> Non G purchase.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Aqualand BJ2169-08E.
> 
> View attachment 16133375
> 
> 
> View attachment 16133376
> 
> 
> The bad: Second hand was intermittent on arrival indicating low battery. Had it in a window for 2 weeks and the charge indicator has barely moved although it's ticking correctly now. Guessing it's going to take a while to charge up.
> 
> When the large hands cover the second indicator it renders it useless.
> 
> The good: Build quality is fantastic. Looks great and very comfortable.
> Lost less than 2 seconds in over 2 weeks which is pretty impressive.
> 
> Overall very happy with my first ever Citizen.


I've got a BJ2128-05E, which also uses the B740 movement. I'm surprised yours charges so slowly. I find mine to charge and discharge quickly. It only has a 2-month power reserve, which is the lowest of any of my Eco-Drive watches.


----------



## psweeting

Always fancied getting the white Evangelion 110 and finally found one at a reasonable price, so snapped it up. Pic isn't the one in question, just for reference.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioExplorer

EQB-1100XDB-2AER

Will do a review this weekend.


----------



## peterbee

Just arrived today! _😄_

I was not planning to pick this one up for a while, but unless I'm mistaken it seems to have been discontinued and supply appears to be dwindling online, so just went for it.

I am planning on a TFC bezel and bracelet eventually but will enjoy like this for a while!


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## cvdl

Hello~


----------



## babyivan

Okay, I'm back again with a non watch purchase (although I do have one en route).

I got this with one with one of the 35th anniversary Squares I bought, but never framed. Well that day is over, I bought a shiny new frame (hehe)  and hung it up....

@Guarionex was actually my inspiration. He had picked one of these up recently, and so I was reminded that it was about time to finally get it up on the wall.


----------



## Krellef

Just bought a GW-M5610 for...the 3rd time, I believe. I'm not sure why I think I need to try other watches...
Now I just need a combi bracelet and maybe a bull bar.


----------



## ACace1

babyivan said:


> Okay, I'm back again with a non watch purchase (although I do have one en route).
> 
> I got this with one with one of the 35th anniversary Squares I bought, but never framed. Well that day is over, I bought a shiny new frame (hehe)  and hung it up....
> 
> @Guarionex was actually my inspiration. He had picked one of these up recently, and so I was reminded that it was about time to finally get it up on the wall.


Thats great!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

Well it has been a week now and this has become my only watch, and all I need.


----------



## Terry M.

I had two other of this watch and stupidly got rid of them. Now they're getting harder to find and I had to,pay a premium for this one.


----------



## Ottovonn

My newest isn't that expensive but it's a update to the first Casio I owned when I was younger, the A158w I believe. Saw it in Macy's and bought it on impulse.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocky

ACace1 said:


> These arrived Friday Japan Post EMS in less than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


RAV4 edition? Am I seeing that right?


----------



## ACace1

G-Shocky said:


> RAV4 edition? Am I seeing that right?


You sure did. I honestly didn't notice that on the strap until it arrived. I have since scrapped it off with thumbnail.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## G-Shocky

ACace1 said:


> You sure did. I honestly didn't notice that on the strap until it arrived. I have since scrapped it off with thumbnail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Haha. I like my RAV4 and all but I'm not sure I'd get a watch dedicated to it.


----------



## Rastafadda420

F5735A20-C95A-4B8F-A380-88F12AE042FF.jpeg




__
Rastafadda420


__
Sep 26, 2021










CC said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


----------



## Rastafadda420

34D64CD1-EC0D-405A-826F-278E1FD15C40.jpeg




__
Rastafadda420


__
Sep 26, 2021


----------



## Rastafadda420

These two H20 Orca ,Helm Vanuatu, Marc &Sons, , 




  








A2BD1684-1E37-4481-A697-06832E5B0CAC.jpeg




__
Rastafadda420


__
Sep 26, 2021


----------



## Rastafadda420

069625E1-EBC0-4A74-9039-0F5210F5DFD0.jpeg




__
Rastafadda420


__
Sep 26, 2021








And a Vostok North Pole due Tues


----------



## Augusto67

GBX-100NS-1ER


----------



## slinemfc

Augusto67 said:


> GBX-100NS-1ER
> 
> View attachment 16145470


That looks really nice in that colourway. I have the white band one which lives on a black nylon/fabric with adaptors.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## f757lkk

Thought I'd share my latest addition G-9000... The previous owner had taken Mudman rather literally as everything was full of scuzz, the module had been removed and then not refitted correctly so the adjust and reverse pushers didn't work. Turned out quite well though!

As received:










Post Surgery:










Jamie


----------



## elborderas

It is indeed very pretty.
GBD-200-9


----------



## entropy96

I'm gonna abstain from buying another G until Casio updates the current 6900 line.

They're still producing them but they're not updating them like they do the other models, which I feel is kinda unfair for a model that once was their best-selling model. It almost feels like Casio intentionally abandoned the current 6900 without giving it any significant updates for more than a decade.


----------



## sodamonkey

DW-5600CETRA-7ER:

I managed to get hold of two of these when G-Shock UK moved some online from the London store after the initial website watches sold out very quickly, that was even though the blurb online clearly stated only one per customer, (from the limited re-stock).

I also got it with a discount code, again even though they stated discount codes couldn't be used.

There have only been 200 made of these, I believe just for the UK market.

This one just arrived, and will be a wearer. The other is being stored.





































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## DEZ

A coworker just handed me this and said she has another one coming. 
I know nothing about the GA2100. Feels a little smaller than what I’m used to. The light is weak and digi display is for the near sighted.








Ehhhh atleast it’s not metal. I will customize it for me. It’s way too boring. 


Sent from my G-Shock using Casio technology


----------



## Xerxes300

2nd incoming from Seiya-san, with the new 3495. These squares are addicting.


----------



## Rocat

entropy96 said:


> I'm gonna abstain from buying another G until Casio updates the current 6900 line.
> 
> They're still producing them but they're not updating them like they do the other models, which I feel is kinda unfair for a model that once was their best-selling model. It almost feels like Casio intentionally abandoned the current 6900 without giving it any significant updates for more than a decade.



Here you go...


----------



## Rastafadda420

elborderas said:


> It is indeed very pretty.
> GBD-200-9


Love the color


----------



## Rastafadda420

Rocat said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 16148256


Funny


----------



## Rastafadda420

DEZ said:


> A coworker just handed me this and said she has another one coming.
> I know nothing about the GA2100. Feels a little smaller than what I’m used to. The light is weak and digi display is for the near sighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhh atleast it’s not metal. I will customize it for me. It’s way too boring.
> 
> 
> Sent from my G-Shock using Casio technology


Nice to have coworkers like that .


----------



## Rastafadda420

sodamonkey said:


> DW-5600CETRA-7ER:
> 
> I managed to get hold of two of these when G-Shock UK moved some online from the London store after the initial website watches sold out very quickly, that was even though the blurb online clearly stated only one per customer, (from the limited re-stock).
> 
> I also got it with a discount code, again even though they stated discount codes couldn't be used.
> 
> There have only been 200 made of these, I believe just for the UK market.
> 
> This one just arrived, and will be a wearer. The other is being stored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Very kool


----------



## Rastafadda420

f757lkk said:


> Thought I'd share my latest addition G-9000... The previous owner had taken Mudman rather literally as everything was full of scuzz, the module had been removed and then not refitted correctly so the adjust and reverse pushers didn't work. Turned out quite well though!
> 
> As received:
> 
> View attachment 16145684
> 
> 
> Post Surgery:
> 
> View attachment 16145685
> 
> 
> Jamie


Wow. Your amazing


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince

GBD-800-1BER.
Awesome chronograph and interval timer functions, super clean display, future modern classic. :3


----------



## entropy96

Rocat said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 16148256


----------



## CC

Only bought it because it's limited to 200.

OK, I bought 2 then seen one sold on eBay for £70odd 😆


----------



## vfps

GBD-200-2. Not sure yet how I feel about it.


----------



## Merv

vfps said:


> GBD-200-2. Not sure yet how I feel about it.
> View attachment 16149797


What are the negative aspects in your mind? I'm thinking of getting one and would be interested to know. Thanks.


----------



## vfps

Merv said:


> What are the negative aspects in your mind? I'm thinking of getting one and would be interested to know. Thanks.


The positives for me are putting this function into the square case, the nice quality materials, great way to read two time zones at once, and the wonderful display. The negative aspects I'm feeling are that I'm not sure the navigation and use of the functions is as intuitive as I was hoping, I find the band not as comfortable as my other G-Shocks for some reason, and I'm not sure I picked the right color for myself -- the blue is cool, but perhaps a bit much (perhaps I should have gone black). I ordered mine from TicTacArea at a great price and would recommend them, by the way (pretty sure they ship worldwide).


----------



## Merv

vfps said:


> The positives for me are putting this function into the square case, the nice quality materials, great way to read two time zones at once, and the wonderful display. The negative aspects I'm feeling are that I'm not sure the navigation and use of the functions is as intuitive as I was hoping, I find the band not as comfortable as my other G-Shocks for some reason, and I'm not sure I picked the right color for myself -- the blue is cool, but perhaps a bit much (perhaps I should have gone black). I ordered mine from TicTacArea at a great price and would recommend them, by the way (pretty sure they ship worldwide).


Thank you, appreciate your thoughts. FWIW I think the blue looks great. I’m wrestling between that and the lime.


----------



## Merv

First time I’ve had two incomings at once…..both of them Gs.

The white one was released 3 years ago, with actual release date being on my 50th birthday. I’m therefore dubbing it The 50th Anniversary MervMaster, or the 50AMM as it will no doubt come to be known throughout the global watch collecting community.

The Rangeman…just wow…first time holding one and am very impressed. Can’t wait to get more familiar with it.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Just received my MT-G.

Will do a full review soon. Two things seem obvious:

1. finishing is very good but detailing is not on the same level as my MR-G kachi-iro. I don't feel it really blurs the line between MT-Gs and my MR-G.

2. the legibility is MUCH better (not to mention U can get the hour/minute hands out of the way at the press of a button) and the buttons are MUCH easier to operate.

Conclusion: it is NOT an MR-G (at least using mine as a comparison) but it makes for a significantly better daily watch.


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Couldn't be further from shiny or new, it's either going to be for spares, a daily beater (as I have a mint one already) or a flipper...


----------



## sodamonkey

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Couldn't be further from shiny or new, it's either going to be for spares, a daily beater (as I have a mint one already) or a flipper...
> 
> View attachment 16153032


Nice find again mate

One of these is still alluding me, never found any within what I can afford! Oh well, the wait goes on

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

GaryK30 said:


> I've got a BJ2128-05E, which also uses the B740 movement. I'm surprised yours charges so slowly. I find mine to charge and discharge quickly. It only has a 2-month power reserve, which is the lowest of any of my Eco-Drive watches.
> 
> View attachment 16133979


Had to contact the seller. It's been in a window for 4 weeks now...










Sticking to Casio in the future.


----------



## bigdavep




----------



## GaryK30

CC said:


> Had to contact the seller. It's been in a window for 4 weeks now...
> 
> View attachment 16153490
> 
> 
> Sticking to Casio in the future.


Wow. Not good. My BJ2128-05E has always charged fine. It just has a short power reserve (2 months). My other Eco-Drive models have a power reserve of 6-10 months.


----------



## kubr1ck

bigdavep said:


>


That silver bezel's a nice touch. Gives the watch an armored look. Looks great, congrats!


----------



## ACace1

MRG-100T freshly arrived from Japan today. Couple of initial observations... 1- again the seller sold down the condition of watch, listed as mediocre condition when I would rate as near excellent, also was expecting a short 17cm wrist size bracelet when in fact it should fit nearly 19cm.
2- I knew these OG MR-G were smaller than the current offerings but its even more compact than anticipated. Not a bad thing, quite like it.
3- Happy I waited for good deal on a nice titanium variant and not jumping on a stainless steel one. Even in titanium it carries a bit of heft, stainless would have been heavier than I prefer.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Aftermarket black vintage bezel and bracelet on my B5000G.
Stunned by the quality of the finish.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ven

Been mad busy and covering nights, not keeping up!
New addition on release gwg2000
















A copy of my initial impressions as in work and no time to write new comments . Apologies 



Not a review, this is simply some thoughts very soon after release. So time can change anything to better or worse.
Few pics under different light of the gwg2000.

It feels smaller on wrist, looks a little smaller due to less bulky bezel bumpers and makes feel more compact .

gwg1000-59.5x56.1x18.0
gwg2000-61.2 x 54.4 x 16.1

The details are there but harder to bring out in pics. So I’ve tried with the lighting to show some details up.
Strap is comfy, although it should be carbon fibre, it’s a fairly soft material (not beast soft) . Softer than gg100 and gwg1000 and it’s as comfy if not more than the gwg1000.
This is subjective and a variable in wrist shape , so take with pinch of salt👍🏻
The frogalog for example on me is in between holes, it’s eaither a tad too tight, tad too loose 🤷‍♂️🤬. I can easily cope but I can’t say a perfect fit . This thankfully is a perfect fit, no in between the holes needed fit😅

Size now there isn’t much in it in the specs, it’s near as darn it the same. However it does look and feel smaller and wears smaller. Still a large G shock, so don’t think your buying a medium size, it’s not. But it has shaved 1.9mm off the thickness. This is noticeable in feel and looks, not actually a bad thing if a daily wear.
If say worn under a jumper /coat, it’s not going to catch as much as an example.

Back light I would say similar led, lume again other than shorter markers on face, compared to the 1k. So this makes the 1k have more lume than the 2k, as more area on markers. However they are exact same to read time, so no user friendly reading is effected at 3am on the bog run or nappy change 😅
Is it better?
Well lets say the gwg1000 is middle class , the gwg2000 feels upper class(you have to walk around with nose up now😜). It does feel more expensive due to less plastic . Pros and cons!
Pros it feels more classy like an mtg (not mrg , not going that far!).
It feels smaller, compact due to not having those large bumpers we love.

Cons- not sure how the forged carbon will hold up,
how they will be priced. But no £25 for new bezel and back to new, or at least not as easy or cheap. But time will tell how they hold up, maybe a none issue.
So many years of gwg in pics, our daily life on the wrist. It’s part of our blood for every mudmaster owner and fan. So nothing can ever replace that G, not in any time soon or within a few years imo.

So I don’t look at it as a direct replacement , it’s not taking its place for me personally . Yes it’s a successor , but it doesn’t mean you have to give up on the gwg1000? Who in their right mind would. So look at it different, if you like the look , like the slimmer chassis , fancy carbon core,look at it as another mudmaster to add to family. Not to take the gwg1000 place on your wrist .

It’s natural to compare direct , but it doesn’t have to be, some might prefer it, dislike it, does it matter. As with any G, buy because you like/want/fits an application.
The gwg2k fits what the gwg1k does, just in a more compact feeling form factor with tweaks and a little more classy in feel and looks(latter subjective).

I do think Casio should have made more changes and added a sensor , poor to stay triple. But I am not one to buy primarily on actual features, I’m shallow and it’s as simple as looks.

I like it a lot, imho the gwg1000 is an irreplaceable G shock regardless of what Casio release. So for me, my mind set is 2 different Gs in my little family. None are comparing , none are being replaced, both will be worn and enjoyed🤷‍♂️👍🏻
Cheers and to all the gwg2000 owners, wear in good health 🤙🏻


----------



## kubr1ck

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Aftermarket black vintage bezel and bracelet on my B5000G.
> Stunned by the quality of the finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


Looks great, Nemo! I've been enjoying your photos.


----------



## davidinjackson

I don’t really believe in the notion of a “grail watch.” Our budget changes, our interests and taste change, different settings call for different watches, and watch collectors aren’t going to stop shopping and buying watches. 

That said, however, I think this is a sort of “grail watch” for me. Here’s what I mean: Simply put, every watch collection needs a G Shock and this is, for me, the ultimate G Shock. I’ve had three G Shocks (all cheaper) that I liked but none was just right. I sold all three to finance this purchase (bought used on this forum). All the non-square watches are too big for me and I have no interest in the blingy versions that show up in my email inbox every day. No interest in Bluetooth. No interest in a combined digital/analog look. This watch has the Tough Solar and atomic time I want, looks great, and is best in class. For me, it’s perfect. 

I expect the other watches In my collection to keep changing but my G Shock search is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

davidinjackson said:


> I don’t really believe in the notion of a “grail watch.” Our budget changes, our interests and taste change, different settings call for different watches, and watch collectors aren’t going to stop shopping and buying watches.
> 
> That said, however, I think this is a sort of “grail watch” for me. Here’s what I mean: Simply put, every watch collection needs a G Shock and this is, for me, the ultimate G Shock. I’ve had three G Shocks (all cheaper) that I liked but none was just right. I sold all three to finance this purchase (bought used on this forum). All the non-square watches are too big for me and I have interest in the blingy versions that show up in my email inbox every day. No interest in Bluetooth. No interest in a combined digital/analog look. This watch has the Tough Solar and atomic time I want, looks great, and is best in class. For me, it’s perfect.
> 
> I expect the other watches In my collection to keep changing but my G Shock search is done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfectly excellent watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Been mad busy and covering nights, not keeping up!
> New addition on release gwg2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A copy of my initial impressions as in work and no time to write new comments . Apologies
> 
> 
> 
> Not a review, this is simply some thoughts very soon after release. So time can change anything to better or worse.
> Few pics under different light of the gwg2000.
> 
> It feels smaller on wrist, looks a little smaller due to less bulky bezel bumpers and makes feel more compact .
> 
> gwg1000-59.5x56.1x18.0
> gwg2000-61.2 x 54.4 x 16.1
> 
> The details are there but harder to bring out in pics. So I’ve tried with the lighting to show some details up.
> Strap is comfy, although it should be carbon fibre, it’s a fairly soft material (not beast soft) . Softer than gg100 and gwg1000 and it’s as comfy if not more than the gwg1000.
> This is subjective and a variable in wrist shape , so take with pinch of salt👍🏻
> The frogalog for example on me is in between holes, it’s eaither a tad too tight, tad too loose 🤷‍♂️🤬. I can easily cope but I can’t say a perfect fit . This thankfully is a perfect fit, no in between the holes needed fit😅
> 
> Size now there isn’t much in it in the specs, it’s near as darn it the same. However it does look and feel smaller and wears smaller. Still a large G shock, so don’t think your buying a medium size, it’s not. But it has shaved 1.9mm off the thickness. This is noticeable in feel and looks, not actually a bad thing if a daily wear.
> If say worn under a jumper /coat, it’s not going to catch as much as an example.
> 
> Back light I would say similar led, lume again other than shorter markers on face, compared to the 1k. So this makes the 1k have more lume than the 2k, as more area on markers. However they are exact same to read time, so no user friendly reading is effected at 3am on the bog run or nappy change 😅
> Is it better?
> Well lets say the gwg1000 is middle class , the gwg2000 feels upper class(you have to walk around with nose up now😜). It does feel more expensive due to less plastic . Pros and cons!
> Pros it feels more classy like an mtg (not mrg , not going that far!).
> It feels smaller, compact due to not having those large bumpers we love.
> 
> Cons- not sure how the forged carbon will hold up,
> how they will be priced. But no £25 for new bezel and back to new, or at least not as easy or cheap. But time will tell how they hold up, maybe a none issue.
> So many years of gwg in pics, our daily life on the wrist. It’s part of our blood for every mudmaster owner and fan. So nothing can ever replace that G, not in any time soon or within a few years imo.
> 
> So I don’t look at it as a direct replacement , it’s not taking its place for me personally . Yes it’s a successor , but it doesn’t mean you have to give up on the gwg1000? Who in their right mind would. So look at it different, if you like the look , like the slimmer chassis , fancy carbon core,look at it as another mudmaster to add to family. Not to take the gwg1000 place on your wrist .
> 
> It’s natural to compare direct , but it doesn’t have to be, some might prefer it, dislike it, does it matter. As with any G, buy because you like/want/fits an application.
> The gwg2k fits what the gwg1k does, just in a more compact feeling form factor with tweaks and a little more classy in feel and looks(latter subjective).
> 
> I do think Casio should have made more changes and added a sensor , poor to stay triple. But I am not one to buy primarily on actual features, I’m shallow and it’s as simple as looks.
> 
> I like it a lot, imho the gwg1000 is an irreplaceable G shock regardless of what Casio release. So for me, my mind set is 2 different Gs in my little family. None are comparing , none are being replaced, both will be worn and enjoyed🤷‍♂️👍🏻
> Cheers and to all the gwg2000 owners, wear in good health 🤙🏻


Looks the business and great on your wrist, and I'm sure there will be many more on here soon enough. Well done and enjoy


----------



## TTV6




----------



## TTV

TTV6 said:


> View attachment 16167290


Nice watch and nickname 😉👍


----------



## Wokka

French Fire Service GW-9400BSPP-1ER


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## TalkingClock

GBD-200. Very nice. Time display is clear, large and easy to read. Strap is soft and comfortable.


----------



## J4N1C3P5

What a handsome watch


----------



## buddhashenglong

Score!


----------



## TheBearded




----------



## Ctaranti

Easily one of my favorites G-Shocks ever. Great looking watch.



J4N1C3P5 said:


> What a handsome watch
> View attachment 16169738


----------



## Jomarr

ICERC FROGMAN








 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

As predicted, DHL does NOT observe Columbus Day, and they did deliver my new Protrek today. PRW-50YAE-2JR. 

I saw @Racer88 talking more than once about how much he liked his, and that finally caused me to pull the trigger on this watch.

Initial impressions: the size is PERFECT. Exactly what I like. Not an overly large diameter, but large enough, and a nice thickness to the case. If my PRX-8000T Manaslu had been this size, I'd probably still have it. The silicone strap is also very comfortable, and the watch stays in place - does not slide all over my wrist. I really like the dial and numeral colors. The dial has a type of metallic white "sheen" to it - which is similar to the white metallic paint on my car that shimmers in the sunshine, so I like that. (and that's what drew me to this version of the PRW-50) Positive digital display so of course very easy to read. And it has a cool neon illuminator backlight under which the chapter ring appears to be purple. Lastly, I'm ALWAYS a fan of orange highlights, which this has. All in all, very pleased that I got it! 😁

This model is 2 yrs old - glad I didn't miss out on it completely!


----------



## BADY




----------



## Vearn




----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> As predicted, DHL does NOT Observe Columbus Day, and they did deliver my new Protrek today. PRW-50YAE-2JR.
> 
> I saw @Racer88 talking more than once about how much he liked his, and that finally caused me to pull the trigger on this watch.
> 
> Initial impressions: the size is PERFECT. Exactly what I like. Not an overly large diameter, but large enough, and a nice thickness to the case. If my PRX-8000T Manaslu had been this size, I'd probably still have it. The silicone strap is also very comfortable, and the watch stays in place - does not slide all over my wrist. I really like the dial and numeral colors. The dial has a type of metallic white "sheen" to it - which is similar to the white metallic paint on my car that shimmers in the sunshine, so I like that. (and that's what drew me to this version of the PRW-50) Positive digital display so of course very easy to read. And it has a cool neon illuminator backlight under which the chapter ring appears to be purple. Lastly, I'm ALWAYS a fan of orange highlights, which this has. All in all, very pleased that I got it! 😁
> 
> This model is 2 yrs old - glad I didn't miss out on it completely!
> 
> View attachment 16173264
> 
> 
> View attachment 16173266


Very cool! I've never seen that colorway! 

The PRW-50Y is STILL my "perfect" watch. Glad to hear you like it! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Dxnnis

Time4Playnow said:


> As predicted, DHL does NOT Observe Columbus Day, and they did deliver my new Protrek today. PRW-50YAE-2JR.
> 
> I saw @Racer88 talking more than once about how much he liked his, and that finally caused me to pull the trigger on this watch.
> 
> Initial impressions: the size is PERFECT. Exactly what I like. Not an overly large diameter, but large enough, and a nice thickness to the case. If my PRX-8000T Manaslu had been this size, I'd probably still have it. The silicone strap is also very comfortable, and the watch stays in place - does not slide all over my wrist. I really like the dial and numeral colors. The dial has a type of metallic white "sheen" to it - which is similar to the white metallic paint on my car that shimmers in the sunshine, so I like that. (and that's what drew me to this version of the PRW-50) Positive digital display so of course very easy to read. And it has a cool neon illuminator backlight under which the chapter ring appears to be purple. Lastly, I'm ALWAYS a fan of orange highlights, which this has. All in all, very pleased that I got it! 😁
> 
> This model is 2 yrs old - glad I didn't miss out on it completely!
> 
> View attachment 16173264
> 
> 
> View attachment 16173266


Very nice indeed 👍


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


>


Striking dial on that one, T4P. And I'm glad it doesn't cut off any of the numbers, which is something that drives me nuts. Congrats!


----------



## PhishWatcher

Not super new, but new this year. My GMW-B5000 with an Aliexpress camo titanium kit and my GW-5600. I wear these two more than anything else.


----------



## Orange_GT3

PhishWatcher said:


> an Aliexpress camo titanium kit


What is the quality like on this and which seller did you use?


----------



## PhishWatcher

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is the quality like on this and which seller did you use?


The aliexpress store was "Swept the World Store," which looks to be no longer active... 
The quality is good, love the weight which is the biggest advantage for me over the steel bracelet it replaced. My only issue is the spring bar is maybe 1/10 of a millimeter too long so they kind of 'jingle' in the slots if you tap them or shake your wrist.


----------



## Necrodude

My first Gshock. GWG-1000


----------



## aj11fan

Not a watch but I was able to find bullbars for my ga2100. Love the look of it!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I've just bought the White GA2100, and I've swapped in the module from the GA2110ET-2 and painted my letters black, although I need a tiny bit of touch up on the G and P, this is now my sunny day watch


----------



## MasterOfGears

Got this one about a month ago. Definitely the most practical and durable compared to any other watch.


----------



## Dxnnis

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I've just bought the White GA2100, and I've swapped in the module from the GA2110ET-2 and painted my letters black, although I need a tiny bit of touch up on the G and P, this is now my sunny day watch
> 
> View attachment 16178452


Nice work, those bits come together really, really well


----------



## caribiner23

...and just in time for this weekend's camping trip, my new ProTrek PRW-50Y:










The watch showed up today via USPS (originated with Japan Post) -- shipped from Morioka, north of Tokyo on 10/8. Six days is not too shabby; it was actually in my local USPS Informed Delivery digest on Tuesday, but with Monday being a holiday the carrier must have been overloaded for the past couple days.

And @Racer88 deserves a commission for my buying this watch, just as he should get it for the one that @Time4Playnow bought at the same time.  

I ran through setup quickly and strapped it on. The fit is _perfect_ for my wrist: it's extremely comfortable, much like my Hamilton Khaki Titanium- light and not bulky. I like that it's not hilariously oversized like some G-Shocks. I also love the design of the dial-- simple with the right complications. The LCD screen is awesome.

According to the batch code, this watch was made in February 2021. It last synced with an atomic clock on 10/11 and the battery is on medium so I'll give it some sun if the clouds clear here. 

I'll share more once I live with this guy for a while. Our trip this weekend will include a couple long hikes, so I'll be giving it a literal field test.

So far, I love it!


----------



## dkh

Loving the STN display on this one...


----------



## Necrodude

caribiner23 said:


> ...and just in time for this weekend's camping trip, my new ProTrek PRW-50Y:
> 
> View attachment 16179352
> 
> 
> The watch showed up today via USPS (originated with Japan Post) -- shipped from Morioka, north of Tokyo on 10/8. Six days is not too shabby; it was actually in my local USPS Informed Delivery digest on Tuesday, but with Monday being a holiday the carrier must have been overloaded for the past couple days.
> 
> And @Racer88 deserves a commission for my buying this watch, just as he should get it for the one that @Time4Playnow bought at the same time.
> 
> I ran through setup quickly and strapped it on. The fit is _perfect_ for my wrist: it's extremely comfortable, much like my Hamilton Khaki Titanium- light and not bulky. I like that it's not hilariously oversized like some G-Shocks. I also love the design of the dial-- simple with the right complications. The LCD screen is awesome.
> 
> According to the batch code, this watch was made in February 2021. It last synced with an atomic clock on 10/11 and the battery is on medium so I'll give it some sun if the clouds clear here.
> 
> I'll share more once I live with this guy for a while. Our trip this weekend will include a couple long hikes, so I'll be giving it a literal field test.
> 
> So far, I love it!


I really like the look of that watch. I think I've figured out what one of my next watches will be.


----------



## Time4Playnow

caribiner23 said:


> ...and just in time for this weekend's camping trip, my new ProTrek PRW-50Y:
> 
> View attachment 16179352
> 
> 
> The watch showed up today via USPS (originated with Japan Post) -- shipped from Morioka, north of Tokyo on 10/8. Six days is not too shabby; it was actually in my local USPS Informed Delivery digest on Tuesday, but with Monday being a holiday the carrier must have been overloaded for the past couple days.
> 
> And @Racer88 deserves a commission for my buying this watch, just as he should get it for the one that @Time4Playnow bought at the same time.
> 
> I ran through setup quickly and strapped it on. The fit is _perfect_ for my wrist: it's extremely comfortable, much like my Hamilton Khaki Titanium- light and not bulky. I like that it's not hilariously oversized like some G-Shocks. I also love the design of the dial-- simple with the right complications. The LCD screen is awesome.
> 
> According to the batch code, this watch was made in February 2021. It last synced with an atomic clock on 10/11 and the battery is on medium so I'll give it some sun if the clouds clear here.
> 
> I'll share more once I live with this guy for a while. Our trip this weekend will include a couple long hikes, so I'll be giving it a literal field test.
> 
> So far, I love it!


Congrats!!  That's a really nice Protrek (as I know🤣😆). I am a sucker for orange highlights, and love that orange second hand. The only reason I didn't get this version is that I have many black watches, and wanted one with a white dial. (it has some orange highlights too)

I agree, the fit is amazing!! And it's super comfortable with the silicone strap.

What perfect timing for you, getting it just in time for a camping trip! 😃 Enjoy!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Somehow it seems I didn't yet post here my Tokyo Twilight that just arrived. So here 'tis...


----------



## Merv

GD-350 in the house y’all. My first negative G. Just arrived short time ago.


----------



## Dxnnis

Time4Playnow said:


> Somehow it seems I didn't yet post here my Tokyo Twilight that just arrived. So here 'tis...
> 
> View attachment 16179720
> 
> 
> View attachment 16179722


Looks great


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

dkh said:


> Loving the STN display on this one...
> View attachment 16179554


Shouldn't have sold my black one, I will buy another...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Dxnnis said:


> Nice work, those bits come together really, really well


Cheers, I would have painted the letters dark blue but I have no blue paint pens, I've since touched up the bits that hadn't infilled properly and it looks great


----------



## fmc000

I bought a GA2100-AER this morning, it's my first CasiOak and the seller says he has worn it only twice, so basically I had it for 25% off retail. Should be here in a few days


----------



## caribiner23

dkh said:


> Loving the STN display on this one...
> View attachment 16179554





Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!!  That's a really nice Protrek (as I know🤣😆). I am a sucker for orange highlights, and love that orange second hand. The only reason I didn't get this version is that I have many black watches, and wanted one with a white dial. (it has some orange highlights too)
> 
> I agree, the fit is amazing!! And it's super comfortable with the silicone strap.
> 
> What perfect timing for you, getting it just in time for a camping trip! 😃 Enjoy!!


The "new kid" synced up beautifully overnight, and I wore it to the office today. I can verify that the stopwatch function works, as it took 17 minutes and 57 seconds to walk here.


----------



## Racer88

caribiner23 said:


> ...and just in time for this weekend's camping trip, my new ProTrek PRW-50Y:
> 
> View attachment 16179352
> 
> 
> The watch showed up today via USPS (originated with Japan Post) -- shipped from Morioka, north of Tokyo on 10/8. Six days is not too shabby; it was actually in my local USPS Informed Delivery digest on Tuesday, but with Monday being a holiday the carrier must have been overloaded for the past couple days.
> 
> And @Racer88 deserves a commission for my buying this watch, just as he should get it for the one that @Time4Playnow bought at the same time.
> 
> I ran through setup quickly and strapped it on. The fit is _perfect_ for my wrist: it's extremely comfortable, much like my Hamilton Khaki Titanium- light and not bulky. I like that it's not hilariously oversized like some G-Shocks. I also love the design of the dial-- simple with the right complications. The LCD screen is awesome.
> 
> According to the batch code, this watch was made in February 2021. It last synced with an atomic clock on 10/11 and the battery is on medium so I'll give it some sun if the clouds clear here.
> 
> I'll share more once I live with this guy for a while. Our trip this weekend will include a couple long hikes, so I'll be giving it a literal field test.
> 
> So far, I love it!


Ha! I'm wearing mine today.... And likely most of the weekend. 










It's my primary travelling watch. I'm attending my 40th high school reunion. Though, I might have to flex at the big party with my Rolex! Hahaha!

Glad to hear you like the PRW-50Y so much! It's truly an awesome watch.


----------



## Flopi81

Blue Casioak









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J4N1C3P5

I cannot stop


----------



## JustAbe

Time4Playnow said:


> Somehow it seems I didn't yet post here my Tokyo Twilight that just arrived. So here 'tis...
> 
> View attachment 16179720
> 
> 
> View attachment 16179722





Merv said:


> GD-350 in the house y’all. My first negative G. Just arrived short time ago.
> 
> View attachment 16179731


Congrats fellas!!! Fantastic choices, wear them in good health!! Cheers 🍻 👍😷


----------



## Kenster21

I like blue more than I dislike negative displays, so this is a keeper 😎


----------



## therion

I couldn't resist picking up this "Beast". The combi bracelet and the aged bezel take it to another level.. GPW-1000VFC:


----------



## FarmeR57

Stumbled upon a carbon Frog for a deal too good to resist


----------



## WeirdGuy

This was just delivered. Gotta say, never been so impressed by an inexpensive G-Shock like this before. I say this because pics do this color combo no justice. 

DW5900DN-1 for anyone interested.


----------



## artee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Not G-Shocks but I ordered a replacement WS-220 to replace my worn out one for work. I also ordered a W736H. Both of these were ordered for my job. Each task is timed between 10 to 20 minutes and I was tired of using my other beater Casio's that would only allow me to go forward when setting the timer. I also needed larger digits to better see the remaining time of the task.My original WS-220 is from 2013 and the reason I ordered the W-736 was due to Cal.45's praises of it in older threads. He may not be around much any more (or at all) but his watch suggestions and reasons why they were good was and is always solid advice.


----------



## usclassic

ven said:


> Been mad busy and covering nights, not keeping up!
> New addition on release gwg2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A copy of my initial impressions as in work and no time to write new comments . Apologies
> 
> 
> 
> Not a review, this is simply some thoughts very soon after release. So time can change anything to better or worse.
> Few pics under different light of the gwg2000.
> 
> It feels smaller on wrist, looks a little smaller due to less bulky bezel bumpers and makes feel more compact .
> 
> gwg1000-59.5x56.1x18.0
> gwg2000-61.2 x 54.4 x 16.1
> 
> The details are there but harder to bring out in pics. So I’ve tried with the lighting to show some details up.
> Strap is comfy, although it should be carbon fibre, it’s a fairly soft material (not beast soft) . Softer than gg100 and gwg1000 and it’s as comfy if not more than the gwg1000.
> This is subjective and a variable in wrist shape , so take with pinch of salt👍🏻
> The frogalog for example on me is in between holes, it’s eaither a tad too tight, tad too loose 🤷‍♂️🤬. I can easily cope but I can’t say a perfect fit . This thankfully is a perfect fit, no in between the holes needed fit😅
> 
> Size now there isn’t much in it in the specs, it’s near as darn it the same. However it does look and feel smaller and wears smaller. Still a large G shock, so don’t think your buying a medium size, it’s not. But it has shaved 1.9mm off the thickness. This is noticeable in feel and looks, not actually a bad thing if a daily wear.
> If say worn under a jumper /coat, it’s not going to catch as much as an example.
> 
> Back light I would say similar led, lume again other than shorter markers on face, compared to the 1k. So this makes the 1k have more lume than the 2k, as more area on markers. However they are exact same to read time, so no user friendly reading is effected at 3am on the bog run or nappy change 😅
> Is it better?
> Well lets say the gwg1000 is middle class , the gwg2000 feels upper class(you have to walk around with nose up now😜). It does feel more expensive due to less plastic . Pros and cons!
> Pros it feels more classy like an mtg (not mrg , not going that far!).
> It feels smaller, compact due to not having those large bumpers we love.
> 
> Cons- not sure how the forged carbon will hold up,
> how they will be priced. But no £25 for new bezel and back to new, or at least not as easy or cheap. But time will tell how they hold up, maybe a none issue.
> So many years of gwg in pics, our daily life on the wrist. It’s part of our blood for every mudmaster owner and fan. So nothing can ever replace that G, not in any time soon or within a few years imo.
> 
> So I don’t look at it as a direct replacement , it’s not taking its place for me personally . Yes it’s a successor , but it doesn’t mean you have to give up on the gwg1000? Who in their right mind would. So look at it different, if you like the look , like the slimmer chassis , fancy carbon core,look at it as another mudmaster to add to family. Not to take the gwg1000 place on your wrist .
> 
> It’s natural to compare direct , but it doesn’t have to be, some might prefer it, dislike it, does it matter. As with any G, buy because you like/want/fits an application.
> The gwg2k fits what the gwg1k does, just in a more compact feeling form factor with tweaks and a little more classy in feel and looks(latter subjective).
> 
> I do think Casio should have made more changes and added a sensor , poor to stay triple. But I am not one to buy primarily on actual features, I’m shallow and it’s as simple as looks.
> 
> I like it a lot, imho the gwg1000 is an irreplaceable G shock regardless of what Casio release. So for me, my mind set is 2 different Gs in my little family. None are comparing , none are being replaced, both will be worn and enjoyed🤷‍♂️👍🏻
> Cheers and to all the gwg2000 owners, wear in good health 🤙🏻


Great read would love to see a side by side lume shot gwg1000 and gwg2000 if you have time, thanks.


----------



## WeirdGuy

My GW-M5610UBC-1JF just showed up. It looks great and wears really well on this Combi bracelet. Will be a great daily watch. My carbon fiber square is also out for delivery.


----------



## WeirdGuy

GW-S5600U-1JF just showed up. So. Damn. Light!


----------



## WeirdGuy

Casioak will be delivered tomorrow. Curious to see how I feel about the look in person. Never been a big fan of G-Shocks that had hands. Always felt G-Shocks should be digital only.


----------



## vithic

GBD-200. I put my first impressions of it here.

In short, it's so far the best Square I've owned, and I ignore all of the activity tracking and Bluetooth features and treat it as any Square, just with an extra great display.


----------



## WeirdGuy

vithic said:


> GBD-200. I put my first impressions of it here.
> 
> In short, it's so far the best Square I've owned, and I ignore all of the activity tracking and Bluetooth features and treat it as any Square, just with an extra great display.
> 
> View attachment 16190820



I have all three colors of the GBD and the display is hands down fantastic. Would really like to see the new display in the 5000/5600/5610, etc... squares.


----------



## vithic

WeirdGuy said:


> I have all three colors of the GBD and the display is hands down fantastic. Would really like to see the new display in the 5000/5600/5610, etc... squares.


Wow! That's awesome. I'm a bit surprised that these watches seem to be a bit under-discussed both here and on Reddit. The magic of MIP displays can't be denied - the readability is just fantastic in all light conditions. I also suspect that by not using all of the smart features, notifications and vibrations, the battery lifetime will be substantially longer than the advertised 2 years (which according to the manual is based on you using a lot of those features daily).


----------



## WeirdGuy

vithic said:


> Wow! That's awesome. I'm a bit surprised that these watches seem to be a bit under-discussed both here and on Reddit. The magic of MIP displays can't be denied - the readability is just fantastic in all light conditions. I also suspect that by not using all of the smart features, notifications and vibrations, the battery lifetime will be substantially longer than the advertised 2 years (which according to the manual is based on you using a lot of those features daily).
> 
> View attachment 16190845



I don't use any of the features on them either. Just to tell time. I like the way they look, the display is great and they wear really well. The G is the closest I will ever come to a "smart watch". That's where I draw the line. 🤣

BTW, I agree that they don't seem to be discussed or appreciated as much as they probably should be. Oh, and for the record, the green GBD is one bright ass color! You basically need sunglasses to look at it. Pictures do that color absolutely NO JUSTICE.


----------



## vithic

WeirdGuy said:


> I don't use any of the features on them either. Just to tell time. I like the way they look, the display is great and they wear really well. The G is the closest I will ever come to a "smart watch". That's where I draw the line. 🤣
> 
> BTW, I agree that they don't seem to be discussed or appreciated as much as they probably should be. Oh, and for the record, the green GBD is one bright ass color! You basically need sunglasses to look at it. Pictures do that color absolutely NO JUSTICE.


I do have smart watches, and I enjoy those, but I don't need this to be one - so I'm happy that I can easily make it into a dumb watch that won't try to get my attention while keeping all of the other great qualities of it intact.


----------



## TalkingClock

AWM-500. Arrived this morning so I've only had it on the wrist about five hours. I was a bit worried it would be too big and chunky but it's just great on my 7 inch wrist. It's not small but it's not huge. It doesn't feel particularly heavy either surprisingly. The dial is smaller than I expected at 28mm across. Fit and finish are superb.










The hands do look rubbish in close up pics but in the flesh they're fine and really match the overall aesthetic, which is the whole package of case, dial and bracelet combined. I got it for a great price from Jura with about £150 off. Anyone considering it just be aware of the small dial size but this thing is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## TalkingClock

Forgot to mention the minute hand. It only moves every 20 seconds. I thought that kinda weird at first but I guess it's an analogue/digital thing.


----------



## GaryK30

TalkingClock said:


> Forgot to mention the minute hand. It only moves every 20 seconds. I thought that kinda weird at first but I guess it's an analogue/digital thing.


It depends on the model. Some move the minute hand every 20 seconds, others every 10 seconds or every 5 seconds. This applies to fully-analog models like the MT-G, MR-G and GWF-A1000 (analog Frogman) as well.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Casioak GA-2100-1AER just arrived. Gotta say, impressed with this look, even with the hands over being just digital. I can see wearing this quite a bit.


----------



## WeirdGuy

I have a GW-B5600BC-1BJF & GW-M5610U-1CJF on the way. Going to change the comi bracelet from the 5600 to the 5610 and probably sell the 5600. Really wanting a comi on a positive display square, and the M5610OU is a great looking square to use.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Ok, the Casioak I like so much that I pulled the trigger on one more that I've really been eyeing. The GA2100HC-2A is damn cool. Hope it looks just as good in person.


----------



## TTV

Today is my first Christmas this year; first gift included GMA-S2100:

























Like *GA*ndalf, the grey and the white 😍


----------



## TTV

...and then the main gift: *GMW-B5000PB*


----------



## TalkingClock

TalkingClock said:


> View attachment 16191565
> 
> 
> AWM-500. Arrived this morning so I've only had it on the wrist about five hours. I was a bit worried it would be too big and chunky but it's just great on my 7 inch wrist. It's not small but it's not huge. It doesn't feel particularly heavy either surprisingly. The dial is smaller than I expected at 28mm across. Fit and finish are superb.
> 
> View attachment 16191584
> 
> 
> The hands do look rubbish in close up pics but in the flesh they're fine and really match the overall aesthetic, which is the whole package of case, dial and bracelet combined. I got it for a great price from Jura with about £150 off. Anyone considering it just be aware of the small dial size but this thing is pretty damn awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16191947


Following on from my last post re the AWM-500. Big let down is the back light. Don't get me wrong it works great and is bright enough to navigate around a dark room. Problem is legibility. The hands just don't catch the light very well at all, especially the minute hand. Much squinting is required. It's not a deal breaker to me but I think it's a big let down of an otherwise great watch.


----------



## WeirdGuy

Just pulled the trigger on a GMW-B5000PB-6 Tokyo Twilight. I'd been on the fence about it but, seeing that they're sold out everywhere, I figured it was best to find one and snag it. Hope it looks as good in person as it does in pics/videos.


----------



## MaC81

CC said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


----------



## MaC81

View attachment 16194701


----------



## xernanyo

A Baby-G for my daughter 😁


----------



## kenls

Not a G but, maybe close enough. Incoming shortly

An Elliot Brown Holton Professional


----------



## babylon19

WeirdGuy said:


> I have a GW-B5600BC-1BJF & GW-M5610U-1CJF on the way. Going to change the comi bracelet from the 5600 to the 5610 and probably sell the 5600. Really wanting a comi on a positive display square, and the M5610OU is a great looking square to use.


I put a positive display module in my B5600BC and it is great.


----------



## OkiFrog

Picked this up the other day. I’m quite liking this one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy

These two came in today. 



GW-M5610U-1CJF and GW-B5600BC-1BJF


----------



## x_Red_Beard_x

Got this one and I do not like the inverted display. I find it difficult to see in many situations. I prefer the standard white background and black text. That being said, this is my first square G-shock and I'm in love. The atomic and solar functions are great!


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## WeirdGuy

GW-5000U-1JF on the way.


----------



## slinemfc

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16198791


Ooh, I like that!

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 16198791


I love that watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

Just in...


----------



## kenls

Finally, I have a chance to play with my new toy.

WARNING pic heavy.

First off, the all important box.










A nice zippered case with a pentalobe screwdriver for bracelet changes (a single sided affair)










Now, if you’ll permit, I’ll concentrate on the detail as there’s a surfeit of images on the interweb.

Caseback, held in place with 6 hex screws. (Long number is the NATO stock no.)










Knurled & signed crown matches the bezel which, because the knurling extends over to the top, is a shirt cuff shredder I’m warned.










Buckle too, is signed. (First keeper is held in place with the notches, second keeper “floats” but is retained by a raised section at the end of the strap, (image detail to follow)










Sides of the buckle have a section for grip.










The strap itself is superbly soft rubber, BUT, not for anyone with a wrist over (I would say) 7.5 inches, I’m 1/4” under that and on the 4th to last hole. Yes, it is a dust/lint and everything else magnet. (Edit: actually the strap doesn’t really attract anything much.)










Strap, is also signed










A couple of dial shots










“Crow’s” foot sits just above 6.










On the wrist.










and finally, lume.


----------



## Seppe3

kenls said:


> Finally, I have a chance to play with my new toy.
> 
> WARNING pic heavy.
> 
> First off, the all important box.
> 
> View attachment 16200882
> 
> 
> A nice zippered case with a pentalobe screwdriver for bracelet changes (a single sided affair)
> 
> View attachment 16200883
> 
> 
> Now, if you’ll permit, I’ll concentrate on the detail as there’s a surfeit of images on the interweb.
> 
> Caseback, held in place with 6 hex screws. (Long number is the NATO stock no.)
> 
> View attachment 16200886
> 
> 
> Knurled & signed crown matches the bezel which, because the knurling extends over to the top, is a shirt cuff shredder I’m warned.
> 
> View attachment 16200889
> 
> 
> Buckle too, is signed. (First keeper is held in place with the notches, second keeper “floats” but is retained by a raised section at the end of the strap, image detail to follow)
> 
> View attachment 16200891
> 
> 
> Sides of the buckle have a section for grip.
> 
> View attachment 16200894
> 
> 
> The strap itself is superbly soft rubber, BUT, not for anyone with a wrist over (I would say) 7.5 inches, I’m 1/4” under that and on the 4th to last hole. Yes, it is a dust/lint and everything else magnet.
> 
> View attachment 16200916
> 
> 
> Strap, is also signed
> 
> View attachment 16200919
> 
> 
> A couple of dial shots
> 
> View attachment 16200921
> 
> 
> “Crow’s” foot sits just above 6.
> 
> View attachment 16200920
> 
> 
> On the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16200922
> 
> 
> and finally, lume.
> 
> View attachment 16200924


Impressive-looking good


----------



## kenls

Seppe3 said:


> Impressive-looking good


Cheers, impressive first post. Welcome to the club!


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Finally, I have a chance to play with my new toy.
> 
> WARNING pic heavy.
> 
> First off, the all important box.
> 
> View attachment 16200882
> 
> 
> A nice zippered case with a pentalobe screwdriver for bracelet changes (a single sided affair)
> 
> View attachment 16200883
> 
> 
> Now, if you’ll permit, I’ll concentrate on the detail as there’s a surfeit of images on the interweb.
> 
> Caseback, held in place with 6 hex screws. (Long number is the NATO stock no.)
> 
> View attachment 16200886
> 
> 
> Knurled & signed crown matches the bezel which, because the knurling extends over to the top, is a shirt cuff shredder I’m warned.
> 
> View attachment 16200889
> 
> 
> Buckle too, is signed. (First keeper is held in place with the notches, second keeper “floats” but is retained by a raised section at the end of the strap, (image detail to follow)
> 
> View attachment 16200891
> 
> 
> Sides of the buckle have a section for grip.
> 
> View attachment 16200894
> 
> 
> The strap itself is superbly soft rubber, BUT, not for anyone with a wrist over (I would say) 7.5 inches, I’m 1/4” under that and on the 4th to last hole. Yes, it is a dust/lint and everything else magnet.
> 
> View attachment 16200916
> 
> 
> Strap, is also signed
> 
> View attachment 16200919
> 
> 
> A couple of dial shots
> 
> View attachment 16200921
> 
> 
> “Crow’s” foot sits just above 6.
> 
> View attachment 16200920
> 
> 
> On the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 16200922
> 
> 
> and finally, lume.
> 
> View attachment 16200924


That's a nice addition Ken, looks very nicely finished and has a stealthy vibe as well. Not a make I'm familiar with but to honest there are so many out there who is? As you say "wear it in good health" and enjoy


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> That's a nice addition Ken, looks very nicely finished and has a stealthy vibe as well. Not a make I'm familiar with but to honest there are so many out there who is? As you say "wear it in good health" and enjoy


Thanks @Dxnnis I’ve looked seriously at Elliot Brown for a wee while now and decided it was time to take the plunge. My initial reaction was a little meh! But having worn it and looked closely at the design elements and the way it all comes together as a package, well, in truth, I’m blown away.


----------



## Merv

My first Frogman has just landed and I’m completely loving it. So much presence on the wrist and just looks so well made.

I was really worried beforehand about ridiculous overhang from the extra long strap and that overall the watch would just be too big. I’m pleased to report that those concerns went away as soon as I put it on my 7.25 inch wrist.

Question - Is there meant to be a sticker on the dial of the watch? Sometimes my eye tricks me that there’s one there, but I’ve tried a few times to peel away and can’t find anything. Don’t want to keep going and get over-zealous.


----------



## TalkingClock

Looks like there's something there eh. I mean your pics are really clear and sharp but the display looks kinda hazy.


----------



## Merv

TalkingClock said:


> Looks like there's something there eh. I mean your pics are really clear and sharp but the display looks kinda hazy.


I agree….had the same thought about it looking hazy.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Merv said:


> My first Frogman has just landed and I’m completely loving it. So much presence on the wrist and just looks so well made.
> 
> I was really worried beforehand about ridiculous overhang from the extra long strap and that overall the watch would just be too big. I’m pleased to report that those concerns went away as soon as I put it on my 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Question - Is there meant to be a sticker on the dial of the watch? Sometimes my eye tricks me that there’s one there, but I’ve tried a few times to peel away and can’t find anything. Don’t want to keep going and get over-zealous.
> 
> View attachment 16201730
> View attachment 16201731
> View attachment 16201732
> View attachment 16201733


Congrats on the nice Frog! Casio never puts a sticker on the dial. (i.e., not one that fits the dial exactly) Sometimes there is a LARGE plastic film over the dial that wraps around to the back of the case, but that's it. However, the caseback typically does have a sticker on it that needs to be peeled off.


----------



## Merv

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats on the nice Frog! Casio never puts a sticker on the dial. (i.e., not one that fits the dial exactly) Sometimes there is a LARGE plastic film over the dial that wraps around to the back of the case, but that's it. However, the caseback typically does have a sticker on it that needs to be peeled off.


Thanks so much. I had a few more attempts at peeling off lol and was going crazy. Good to know I should just forget about it.

Interesting, when I hold my Rangeman next to it, the Rangeman dial definitely appears clearer. This is my first sapphire crystal G and seems it isn’t as clear as the mineral. Don’t know if I’m missing something but that’s my take.


----------



## kenls

Merv said:


> My first Frogman has just landed and I’m completely loving it. So much presence on the wrist and just looks so well made.
> 
> I was really worried beforehand about ridiculous overhang from the extra long strap and that overall the watch would just be too big. I’m pleased to report that those concerns went away as soon as I put it on my 7.25 inch wrist.
> 
> Question - Is there meant to be a sticker on the dial of the watch? Sometimes my eye tricks me that there’s one there, but I’ve tried a few times to peel away and can’t find anything. Don’t want to keep going and get over-zealous.
> 
> View attachment 16201730
> View attachment 16201731
> View attachment 16201732
> View attachment 16201733


Great watch @Merv

Don’t take this the wrong way please. Purchased new, or used? If the latter, could the previous owner removed the bezel and installed a 9H or equivalent glass screen protector ?

I have such a glass protector on my Pro-Trek


----------



## Merv

kenls said:


> Great watch @Merv
> 
> Don’t take this the wrong way please. Purchased new, or used? If the latter, could the previous owner removed the bezel and installed a 9H or equivalent glass screen protector ?
> 
> I have such a glass protector on my Pro-Trek
> 
> View attachment 16201927


No offence at all, happy to get people’s thoughts. It was purchased new. Box, papers etc all look to be in order. Stickers on screwback and clasp were all in place.


----------



## cvdl

I never opened a frogman so I’m not sure about this, but the if the watch is new and oem the haziness can be due to a couple things.

From experience the first one happens primarily with used, older watches, since new watches are generally in a temperature and humidity stable location.

- residue and/or moisture trapped between the solar panel and the glass. Happens often with changing humidities during the years.

- degassing of some sorts inside the case.

A simple way to check for a screen protector is to remove the bezel and then check the glass. Though others already said there shouldn’t be one there.

If you have experience opening Casio’s, you could remove the module and try and clean the glass from the inside. 
But unlike newer models, older ones genrerally have double layer of glass that consists of the solar panel and the sapphire glass. 
When that’s the case, your only option to remove the haze from the inside is to remove the solar panel and clean that and the sapphire glass. You’ll have to remove all the buttons, heat up the case to soften the adhesive and then carefully lift up the solar panel frame out of the case.


----------



## Merv

cvdl said:


> I never opened a frogman so I’m not sure about this, but the if the watch is new and oem the haziness can be due to a couple things.
> 
> From experience the first one happens primarily with used, older watches, since new watches are generally in a temperature and humidity stable location.
> 
> - residue and/or moisture trapped between the solar panel and the glass. Happens often with changing humidities during the years.
> 
> - degassing of some sorts inside the case.
> 
> A simple way to check for a screen protector is to remove the bezel and then check the glass. Though others already said there shouldn’t be one there.
> 
> If you have experience opening Casio’s, you could remove the module and try and clean the glass from the inside.
> But unlike newer models, older ones genrerally have double layer of glass that consists of the solar panel and the sapphire glass.
> When that’s the case, your only option to remove the haze from the inside is to remove the solar panel and clean that and the sapphire glass. You’ll have to remove all the buttons, heat up the case to soften the adhesive and then carefully lift up the solar panel frame out of the case.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. The build date on the case back shows April 2021, so hasn’t been sitting out in open for years like a NOS watch. I haven’t got any experience opening up Casios so reluctant to go down that path.


----------



## cvdl

Merv said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts. The build date on the case back shows April 2021, so hasn’t been sitting out in open for years like a NOS watch. I haven’t got any experience opening up Casios so reluctant to go down that path.


In that case maybe try and reach Casio and see what their reaction is. 
If they don't have a resolution for you, check if you can return for an exchange?

Because from your photos it does seem there's a waze on the inside panel/glass.


----------



## benson70

Just got a Tron in - always wanted to have a look at one of these. Think it might be a keeper.


----------



## cvdl

Found this showroom model on sale and grabbed it for 50 euro.


----------



## ACace1

Not new but for sure shiny























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

A follow-up on the hazy dial on my new Frogman….it’s a non-issue. All it needed was some solar charging. I think it must have been at the very low end of ‘Medium’, because after giving it a few hours of sun exposure the clarity improved greatly. It still hasn’t reached High yet but the blue Frogman lettering really pops now compared to yesterday.


----------



## ACace1

Merv said:


> A follow-up on the hazy dial on my new Frogman….it’s a non-issue. All it needed was some solar charging. I think it must have been at the very low end of ‘Medium’, because after giving it a few hours of sun exposure the clarity improved greatly. It still hasn’t reached High yet but the blue Frogman lettering really pops now compared to yesterday.


Thats great news Merv!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

Just got this bad boy 😛


----------



## Merv

The floodgates have opened. My 6th incoming G since Sep 19th. What a joyful drug-fuelled addiction this is.


----------



## TatsNGuns

This arrived yesterday... kind of amazing since I ordered it on Sunday on amazon which shown it was a Japanese dealer and his last one , they offered a whopping 60$ expedited shipping option which I passed on as i have at least the bare minimum of patience still remaining but damn sunday to wed & coming from Japan using the free shipping option isnt too shabby !!! 


Ps those who have ever held off due to the previous larger size the new gwg 2000 is relatively smaller & lighter & seems to over all be a really comfortable watch.


























































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble

New to me. I have the black with white indices Casioak but I never really bonded with it at all so it's now up on eBay. Thought I'd try the grey and I love it. For me, this colour scheme just works so much better


----------



## Illsa Moustache

After much deliberation, and my disappointment in the new GWG-2000, I finally decided on a GG-1000-1a3. I just can’t use a negative display. They suck. It will be here by next Thursday. 😁🤙🏻


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GWG-2000-1A3JF

* JDM. Arrived in three days from Japan via DHL:


----------



## JustAbe




----------



## ven

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> GWG-2000-1A3JF
> 
> * JDM. Arrived in three days from Japan via DHL:
> View attachment 16207826
> 
> View attachment 16207827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16207823
> 
> 
> View attachment 16207836
> 
> 
> View attachment 16207837
> 
> 
> View attachment 16207848
> 
> 
> View attachment 16207843
> 
> 
> View attachment 16207844


Congrats , much nicer packaging as always. UK is the crappy tin🤬


----------



## ven

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16208970
> 
> View attachment 16208967
> 
> 
> View attachment 16208969
> 
> View attachment 16208972


Sweet baby ***** of Nazareth 😲😲😲😲
Wow beautiful and amazing square family . Lovely addition to, I wish I was rich😭😭😭😂
Wear in good health sir🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

ven said:


> Congrats , much nicer packaging as always. UK is the crappy tin🤬


Actually, I like G-Shock's tins. I think they go well with their toughness theme. But I agree, after a certain price point ($300?-$500?) _all _G-Shocks should come with the upgraded packaging, everywhere, not just in Japan.


----------



## mamba

Agree here. Actually I do not understand the CASIO logic much. Even in Europe some of the expensive models like Gravitymaster GPW-1000, or new Rangeman GPR-B1000 I got in box not in tins. 
And some other higher end model are in tin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx

Just picked up my new G Shock


----------



## Kenster21

Just arrived. I like.


----------



## sodamonkey

Had this delivered today from G-Shock UK:

This is one of the three new Colour Revival Series G's just released to honour the original colour screwbacks from back in the day.

DW-5600RB-2ER:























Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

sodamonkey said:


> Had this delivered today from G-Shock UK:
> 
> This is one of the three new Colour Revival Series G's just released to honour the original colour screwbacks from back in the day.
> 
> DW-5600RB-2ER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic.


----------



## sodamonkey

kubr1ck said:


> That looks fantastic.


Cheers kubr1ck, I'm really happy with it. The green RB-3 looks great as well so I'll probably grab one sometime. Not fussed about the yellow model though as there was nothing different about the original apart from the resins. At least the green and blue have the colour around the display.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23

Not a G, but I picked up this delightful little pink F-91W for my wife earlier today. She loves it!


----------



## Mr.V1984

My wife picked this up for me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Skeptical

I jumped on the U bandwagon. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

i'm in love with my GW5000U and GW-S5600U


----------



## TTV

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm in love with my GW5000U and GW-S5600U


I agree your feeling 110%, both are great watches 👍👍


----------



## benton629

GW-M5610U arrived today. 
Ordered a GW-M5610-1 and was sent this. 
More fuel for my square addiction.


----------



## babyivan

Just arrived from Macy's (via 25% off sale), the city nightscape GM5600SN-1.
I wasn't sure if I would like the rainbow IP coating, but wow it looks good. Reminds me of blueing exhaust pipes on a motorcycle.


----------



## ck13

New frogman member









Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

sodamonkey said:


> Had this delivered today from G-Shock UK:
> 
> This is one of the three new Colour Revival Series G's just released to honour the original colour screwbacks from back in the day.
> 
> DW-5600RB-2ER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Wow, that looks spectacular! I can hardly wait til the US finally gets these.
I pre-ordered the yellow DWE Square that comes with red and black outfits.


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Just arrived from Macy's (via 25% off sale), the city nightscape GM5600SN-1.
> I wasn't sure if I would like the rainbow IP coating, but wow it looks good. Reminds me of blueing exhaust pipes on a motorcycle.


Nice one! I know Random Rob is a big fan of this watch. Very tempting. Love the burnt titanium look.


----------



## ugawino

Can't remember if I posted this here or not. Got it about a month ago and love it! My first "tough solar" and I'm smitten. And you can't beat that price! 😛 

GW-M500F


----------



## Dxnnis

babyivan said:


> Just arrived from Macy's (via 25% off sale), the city nightscape GM5600SN-1.
> I wasn't sure if I would like the rainbow IP coating, but wow it looks good. Reminds me of blueing exhaust pipes on a motorcycle.


Awesome square, looks great on you


----------



## babyivan

Dxnnis said:


> Awesome square, looks great on you


Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Kairo

My new square 🌞


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

ck13 said:


> New frogman member


That looks good; I like the cool colour scheme.


----------



## Merv

Picked up my first analog G-Shock. I really like the tone of this colour. It’s very much mustard, verging on light brown, but always appears a brighter yellow in the iPhone camera than it actually is. So far I’m enjoying it…nice size.










Here’s a colour comparison with my GBD-200.


----------



## Toddy101

Been after one of these for a while, love it:


----------



## Kairo

sodamonkey said:


> Had this delivered today from G-Shock UK:
> 
> This is one of the three new Colour Revival Series G's just released to honour the original colour screwbacks from back in the day.
> 
> DW-5600RB-2ER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


This blue model looks very nice 🌞
Have not seen it in real, but the colors and everything looks very close to the original.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> This blue model looks very nice 🌞
> Have not seen it in real, but the colors and everything looks very close to the original.


Cheers Kai 🙂 

Here's my original post, with side by side shots with my 5600B-2V with electric0ant's blue bezel. The blue line of the original is brighter, but overall they are pretty close.

DW-5600RB Colour Revival Series - Anyone ordered or got...


----------



## Kairo

sodamonkey said:


> Cheers Kai 🙂
> 
> Here's my original post, with side by side shots with my 5600B-2V with electric0ant's blue bezel. The blue line of the original is brighter, but overall they are pretty close.
> 
> DW-5600RB Colour Revival Series - Anyone ordered or got...


Thank you for that link.
I dont know how i missed that article....🤔
I think Casio have made this new square perfect. -It is really close to the original.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> Thank you for that link.
> I dont know how i missed that article....🤔
> I think Casio have made this new square perfect. -It is really close to the original.


I really like it. I think I'll pick up the green one next month as well.

Not a fan of the yellow, but only because it's just a basic 5600E. If it had had a yellow stripe around the display then yes, but I could possibly buy an old 5600 and a new resin set for less than what this new model costs.


----------



## gregsassinator

gregsassinator said:


> So I ended up changing my order to the GW-5000U. Received it today! First impression was "damn, that's heavy," but am now getting more and more used to it.  my first solar or atomic g-shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up moving on from the GW-5000U. See my thoughts on that below 

Farewell to the GW-5000U


----------



## Merv

This just landed. Loving it. Very attractive dial IMO and overall looks superb.

I was a bit discombobulated about the crappy box it came in. I got this from an eBay seller in Japan and was expecting the fancy Master of G packaging.

Any thoughts on this please - did I get short changed or is this normal in some situations?


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Merv said:


> This just landed. Loving it. Very attractive dial IMO and overall looks superb.
> 
> I was a bit discombobulated about the crappy box it came in. I got this from an eBay seller in Japan and was expecting the fancy Master of G packaging.
> 
> Any thoughts on this please - did I get short changed or is this normal in some situations?
> 
> View attachment 16219540
> View attachment 16219541
> View attachment 16219542
> View attachment 16219543


My GW-S5600U-1JF came in that box:










But my GWG-2000-1A3JF came in a *MASTER OF G* box:



















After the initial unboxing, no big deal for me really, as long as the watch itself is not a fake, which is always a possibility, of course


----------



## TTV

*GW-B5k6* just arrived 😍


----------



## Jack Hazz

This...


----------



## Jomarr

ICERC FROGMAN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

*GW-M5610U-1CJF *just arrived home 😍
























































Nice blueish U-square to expand my 3495 module family. Strap looks and feels different than in my two M5610; a bit more massive like? Holes enable just perfect fit to my wrist, so no need for strap change. Maybe the red striped M5610U for Christmas...


----------



## TatsNGuns

I think I have this en route .. I mean I bought it and they sent it dhl but dhl is being goofy .. not too worried cause gruppo gamma are always on top of any possible concern ... 

They call this a field watch so I guess I'll wear it in fields and tall grasses populated areas hmmm
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

Kermit


----------



## OkiFrog

Picked up the new KI GNX-100KI-1, super legible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Not a G but a Citizen BN-0151. I have had it before but lately they have been outrageously priced. I came across a deal on eBay. I wanted the black version as well but waited too late to pull the trigger and it is sold out. As was the Eco-Zilla, at a very good price. 

This is an old photo of mine.


----------



## CubsWin27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

5610U-1CJF just arrived from Japan. Took less than three days. I can’t send a letter to my next door neighbor in less than a week.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Today ...























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioExplorer

Wanted a big fat resin G. Liked the green color which reminds me of my Kawasaki 😁


----------



## CasioExplorer

My wife's comment after looking at the watch: "very elegant" -> lol. What a shrew 😆


----------



## babyivan




----------



## Xerxes300

New blue



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## artee

New to the club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic

kubr1ck said:


> Striking dial on that one, T4P. And I'm glad it doesn't cut off any of the numbers, which is something that drives me nuts. Congrats!


Except the 5 and 7 🤣


----------



## Terry M.

This just in


----------



## timeseekeer

DWM-100RX-3BT










JG-300 BNIB 










G-8100


----------



## timeseekeer




----------



## timeseekeer

Mrg-1200


----------



## TTV

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 16254523
> 
> View attachment 16254522
> 
> 
> View attachment 16254524
> 
> 
> Mrg-1200


Wow, that IS a gorgeous MRG 😍😍


----------



## JefedeJefes




----------



## MiamiJAG

Got it Saturday. Great watch.


----------



## CasioExplorer

MiamiJAG said:


> Got it Saturday. Great watch.


Congrats!
I'm one of the "fools" who prefer the look of the new watch by the way, and this is my favourite colorway


----------



## neverlate1973

Frogman Newp to me got this from RKNY
Great deal Will buy from again. @rkny


----------



## ven

Copy and paste of impressions

Here we go, back home, took a few pics in a couple of different lighting conditions. So will be a little warmer on pics. 
The GBD- 200SM-1A5ER as I have not got a clue the model to save anyone asking 🤣
It’s a G shock!!! 

Lots of pics😅 
In short….ish some quick 1st impressions.
Nice display……no beautiful display !, much nicer on the eye than the typical negs . Menu wise not what I call intuitive , takes lots of wrong pressing and no doubt time invested to get it off to a T!!!

The buttons are symmetrical both sides , I will also mention the strap. Wow such a pleasant surprise……I was expecting a super small tail left like the 5600/5610, how wrong I happily was! 
Granted it’s slim, but plenty of length and fine for those 8”+ wrists. (Mine is a bit over 7.5”, not 8” to make clear).
So soft supple strap ,that in fairness I would expect in any watch over £100, well over £50 to be honest . It doesn’t need to be expensive to be soft! 

Comfortable yes, design a strong like, colours a strong like( I should hope so ,as that was main factor in getting it!) Really happy with it. 

Not sure yet how it updates perfect time, presuming it made contact with my iPhone without me knowing ? Via Bluetooth . As it’s to the second and the G shock app does not support this G 🤷🏻‍♂️

Would I recommend this G, hell yeh for the display and comfort alone. Lots of colour choices to suit all tastes. 

All things considered, value, comfort, legibility, colour options, it’s a home run G imo. Other than being picky , UI not that user friendly (certainly at first anyway). Strap could be a touch wider, that’s it! Just one read of the time on the beautiful display makes me forget the minor gripes.

Pics 😁
























Surprisingly long strap, bit thin but soft and comfortable


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Copy and paste of impressions
> 
> Here we go, back home, took a few pics in a couple of different lighting conditions. So will be a little warmer on pics.
> The GBD- 200SM-1A5ER as I have not got a clue the model to save anyone asking 🤣
> It’s a G shock!!!
> 
> Lots of pics😅
> In short….ish some quick 1st impressions.
> Nice display……no beautiful display !, much nicer on the eye than the typical negs . Menu wise not what I call intuitive , takes lots of wrong pressing and no doubt time invested to get it off to a T!!!
> 
> The buttons are symmetrical both sides , I will also mention the strap. Wow such a pleasant surprise……I was expecting a super small tail left like the 5600/5610, how wrong I happily was!
> Granted it’s slim, but plenty of length and fine for those 8”+ wrists. (Mine is a bit over 7.5”, not 8” to make clear).
> So soft supple strap ,that in fairness I would expect in any watch over £100, well over £50 to be honest . It doesn’t need to be expensive to be soft!
> 
> Comfortable yes, design a strong like, colours a strong like( I should hope so ,as that was main factor in getting it!) Really happy with it.
> 
> Not sure yet how it updates perfect time, presuming it made contact with my iPhone without me knowing ? Via Bluetooth . As it’s to the second and the G shock app does not support this G 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Would I recommend this G, hell yeh for the display and comfort alone. Lots of colour choices to suit all tastes.
> 
> All things considered, value, comfort, legibility, colour options, it’s a home run G imo. Other than being picky , UI not that user friendly (certainly at first anyway). Strap could be a touch wider, that’s it! Just one read of the time on the beautiful display makes me forget the minor gripes.
> 
> Pics 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly long strap, bit thin but soft and comfortable


One of the best colours on this model for sure, justabe posted his a little while back (no suprise lol) and it does look great. Enjoy it and as others say "wear it in good health" but I say say wear it however your feeling


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

ven said:


> Copy and paste of impressions
> 
> Here we go, back home, took a few pics in a couple of different lighting conditions. So will be a little warmer on pics.
> The GBD- 200SM-1A5ER as I have not got a clue the model to save anyone asking 🤣
> It’s a G shock!!!
> 
> Lots of pics😅
> In short….ish some quick 1st impressions.
> Nice display……no beautiful display !, much nicer on the eye than the typical negs . Menu wise not what I call intuitive , takes lots of wrong pressing and no doubt time invested to get it off to a T!!!
> 
> The buttons are symmetrical both sides , I will also mention the strap. Wow such a pleasant surprise……I was expecting a super small tail left like the 5600/5610, how wrong I happily was!
> Granted it’s slim, but plenty of length and fine for those 8”+ wrists. (Mine is a bit over 7.5”, not 8” to make clear).
> So soft supple strap ,that in fairness I would expect in any watch over £100, well over £50 to be honest . It doesn’t need to be expensive to be soft!
> 
> Comfortable yes, design a strong like, colours a strong like( I should hope so ,as that was main factor in getting it!) Really happy with it.
> 
> Not sure yet how it updates perfect time, presuming it made contact with my iPhone without me knowing ? Via Bluetooth . As it’s to the second and the G shock app does not support this G 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Would I recommend this G, hell yeh for the display and comfort alone. Lots of colour choices to suit all tastes.
> 
> All things considered, value, comfort, legibility, colour options, it’s a home run G imo. Other than being picky , UI not that user friendly (certainly at first anyway). Strap could be a touch wider, that’s it! Just one read of the time on the beautiful display makes me forget the minor gripes.
> 
> Pics 😁
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly long strap, bit thin but soft and comfortable


Yes it syncs with Bluetooth only. I've been running mine without Bluetooth activated and it's gained 5 secs in 24 days. Not too shabby I'd say. The strap is great as you say.


----------



## Snyde

Just came in today. Got it for 20% off from Jared’s Jewelry. 

This will replace my Frog which is awesome but a little large on my baby wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

TalkingClock said:


> Yes it syncs with Bluetooth only. I've been running mine without Bluetooth activated and it's gained 5 secs in 24 days. Not too shabby I'd say. The strap is great as you say.


Thanks for info. Must have done with phone without realising as didn’t have the app at time(move app ,not the G shock one as doesn’t show on that )
Either way what an awesome G for the money, it’s blown me away more than the 2k’s I have. More simply down to bang for buck! I expect a lot whwn
Spending over a certain amount. I didn’t expect much in fairness. A pleasant G surprise . Cheers


----------



## entropy96

Bought a DW-5735D-1B from Ebay. Had the watch for more than 2 years on my watch list. Nobody bought it, so I felt like I had to buy it. Went for ~$147. Not sure if that's a good price for it or not. It should he here in a couple of days.


----------



## timannnn6

First mudmaster. Lovin it.


----------



## peterbee

Just arrived GD350!


----------



## mamba

G-STEEL 😃👊


----------



## babyivan

As you can tell, I jumped over "the fence" I was leaning on and bought the blue


----------



## ACace1

Our friend Journeyforce made me a sweet deal for this GW-5000. Its an excellent piece.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

babyivan said:


> As you can tell, I jumped over "the fence" I was leaning on and bought the blue


The blue looks killer!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioExplorer

ACace1 said:


> The blue looks killer!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I second that 👌


----------



## hoss

Just got this in last night from Amazon. I really wanted the newer U version with the LED Light and the time function in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes, but Amazon sent me the older version with the EL Light instead.


----------



## ACace1

hoss said:


> Just got this in last night from Amazon. I really wanted the newer U version with the LED Light and the time function in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes, but Amazon sent me the older version with the EL Light instead.
> View attachment 16259402
> 
> View attachment 16259403


Did you pay for the U or the lower cost pre-U? I mean if you paid for a U and got the OG then I'd send it back.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

ACace1 said:


> Did you pay for the U or the lower cost pre-U? I mean if you paid for a U and got the OG then I'd send it back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I paid the lower cost pre-U discount price, but I bought it only because everyone here in the Casio forums said that Amazon was shipping out the newer U version even though they advertised it as being the GWM-5610-1 older version in their discount ad on the Amazon website. I really wanted the U version. I paid $77.35 plus tax for it. The same watch is being advertised for $91.00 right now. It’s still being advertised as the older version. I doubt that Amazon has any of the newer U versions available for shipping under this same advertisement.


----------



## ACace1

hoss said:


> I paid the lower cost pre-U discount price, but I bought it only because everyone here in the Casio forums said that Amazon was shipping out the newer U version even though they advertised it as being the GWM-5610-1 older version in their discount ad on the Amazon website. I really wanted the U version. I paid $77.35 plus tax for it. The same watch is being advertised for $91.00 right now. It’s still being advertised as the older version. I doubt that Amazon has any of the newer U versions available for shipping under this same advertisement.
> View attachment 16259423


$77 is a smoking deal for a new GW-M5610 U or not! I say well bought. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss

ACace1 said:


> $77 is a smoking deal for a new GW-M5610 U or not! I say well bought. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you. Yes the $77 is a tremendously excellent deal for a GW-M5610-1 older version as well as for the newer U version. Amazon sent me the older version for the $77. I’m going to keep it and try to wear it and enjoy it. Has anyone else in here that ordered the GW-M5610 from Amazon, Kohl’s or JC Penny the other day get theirs delivered yet? Which version did you all get? The older version or the newer U version? I would also like to know if the people that ordered from Amazon got the same older version like I did.


----------



## ACace1

hoss said:


> Thank you. Yes the $77 is a tremendously excellent deal for a GW-M5610-1 older version as well as for the newer U version. Amazon sent me the older version for the $77. I’m going to keep it and try to wear it and enjoy it. Has anyone else in here that ordered the GW-M5610 from Amazon, Kohl’s or JC Penny the other day get theirs delivered yet? Which version did you all get? The older version or the newer U version? I would also like to know if the people that ordered from Amazon got the same older version like I did.


Holy moly JC Penny has some serious sale on Gs right now!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

This fantastic Frogman


----------



## ACace1

timeseekeer said:


> This fantastic Frogman
> View attachment 16259764
> 
> View attachment 16259759
> 
> View attachment 16259756
> 
> View attachment 16259762
> 
> View attachment 16259757
> 
> View attachment 16259761
> 
> View attachment 16259763
> 
> View attachment 16259760


Damn!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

These two G-cuties just arrived 😍


----------



## mamba

2K Mud, Stealth in da house, or actually in da car 😅👊


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mamba said:


> 2K Mud, Stealth in da house, or actually in da car


Such a coool ( driving ) shot. Be safe and love the 2K of course  Well done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## complexcarbs

Worth posting on both wrists.


----------



## mamba

@Deepsea_dweller ; 

Thanks mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

Ou jee, GST-B400CD finally arrived 😍😍😍

















































Extremely nice to wear and much more balanced on wrist compared to GST-W130 series beasts. Metallized indeces and hands are easy to read in poor light conditions without LED backlight 👍


----------



## mamba

That’s my shining Xmas tree 😃👊 ⭐ 
2K Mud


----------



## babyivan

Just in from a land far away (Spain )


----------



## kenls

Apologies guys, but Casio is doing absolutely nothing for me at the moment and hasn’t done so for a while. So, I picked another EB up in a Black Friday sale. This time, its one of their Canford models. Lovely sunburst dial but it had to come off the oxblood leather strap and onto the rubber from my Holton.











With his brother.










Edit: an on wrist shot.


----------



## TTV

kenls said:


> Apologies guys, but Casio is doing absolutely nothing for me at the moment and hasn’t done so for a while. So, I picked another EB up in a Black Friday sale. This time, its one of their Canford models. Lovely sunburst dial but it had to come off the oxblood leather strap and onto the rubber from my Holton.
> 
> View attachment 16263187
> 
> 
> 
> With his brother.
> 
> View attachment 16263185
> 
> 
> Edit: an on wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 16263198


Don't apologise @kenls, supercool watches You have 👍 Unkown brand for me before, you made me aware of it 🙂


----------



## kenls

Thanks @TTV I really do like the Elliot Brown brand.


----------



## Ctaranti

Just received my GSTB400CD1A3 and what a beaut it is! Very comfortable fit and striking bezel color which seems perfect for the fall.


----------



## hoss

I just got this in. It’s the newer U version of the 5610 which I was drooling for so much. This watch has the exact same functions with being able to view the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes just like my original DW5000C that I purchased brand new in 1983 for $59 which I wore throughout the 80’s and early 90’s. This one also looks exactly like my original DW5000C for the exception of it not having a screw back. It’s many functions like being able to see the time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes, world time, 5 multiple alarms and a snooze alarm make up for that though.
I have 2 more 5610’s incoming from Amazon and I hope that they are also the newer U version 5610 just like this one. It looks gorgeous.😍


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Apologies guys, but Casio is doing absolutely nothing for me at the moment and hasn’t done so for a while. So, I picked another EB up in a Black Friday sale. This time, its one of their Canford models. Lovely sunburst dial but it had to come off the oxblood leather strap and onto the rubber from my Holton.
> 
> View attachment 16263187
> 
> 
> 
> With his brother.
> 
> View attachment 16263185
> 
> 
> Edit: an on wrist shot.
> 
> View attachment 16263198


I spy Kevin lol


----------



## hkshaun

I got caught up in the hype on this, then bought the bullet and bought it. Then found out it was not just hype, it’s my first G and a great watch


----------



## hkshaun

Then my wife started stealing it, so she got one for herself, which our 6 year old steals, so we may need to get a 3rd


----------



## hoss

I just got in my 3rd 5610 this afternoon which is my 2nd newer U version of the 5610. It came in the standard black and red Casio G-Shock box just like the other 2. The weird thing about this delivery was that the factory Casio watch stand has the sticker underneath it which says GWM-5610-1 on it even though I got the newer U version GWM5610U. But that sticker is stuck over another sticker which I can see through that clearly shows part of the 3495 module and a different UPC code printed on it. I bet that Amazon or whoever their distributor is stuck the 2nd GWM5610-1 sticker over the original first GWM5610U sticker. I’m waiting for 2 more incoming GWM5610 G-Shocks that my wife purchased for me from her personal Amazon account. 
I love ❤ this model and color way sooooooooo much that I want more than one of this model. Its style, its looks, its color way on its crystal and it’s functions (being able to view the current time in the stopwatch and countdown timer modes as well as its LED light) looks exactly like just the original DW5000C G-Shock that I purchased brand new for $59 back in 1983 that I wore throughout the 80’s and early 90’s. This GWM5610U newer U version is basically an exact replica of the original DW5000C but with better technology built into it that the DW5000C didn’t have back in 1983.

Here are some pictures of what I’m talking about regarding the UPC code sticker that’s beneath the plastic Casio watch stand.


----------



## Deacon

Wow, I have not been here in a while. 
I was doing a little research for bullbars and/or strap options on my recent purchase and landed here.
Not exactly brand new, I've had it for a couple months. But I really do like it.
Hope you don't mind me sharing.


----------



## Rocat

I can't believe I did not purchase any watches this Black Friday. The closest I came was a GD-350-8 from JCPenney for $60 with free shipping but I already have a GD-350-1 so I canceled the order. I must be becoming sensible.


----------



## chesterworks

Just got a new GW-M5610U-1 on Black Friday and swapped modules with a GW-M5610BC-1JF I've had for a bit and stuck them with aftermarket metal bezel/bracelet. I was really only keen on the positive display, but I'm pleasantly surprised how they both turned out.


----------



## Dxnnis

chesterworks said:


> Just got a new GW-M5610U-1 on Black Friday and swapped modules with a GW-M5610BC-1JF I've had for a bit and stuck them with aftermarket metal bezel/bracelet. I was really only keen on the positive display, but I'm pleasantly surprised how they both turned out.
> 
> View attachment 16270935


Done the same to mine (not U versions) but kept them on resin bezels though


----------



## babyivan

Just arrived, DW5600REC-9 








This completes the set


----------



## cvdl

babyivan said:


> Just arrived, DW5600REC-9
> 
> This completes the set


I’ve just received the same yellow watch.


----------



## ACace1

babyivan said:


> Just arrived, DW5600REC-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This completes the set


Nice. I like the yellow well enough but the blue and green are outstanding!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

ACace1 said:


> Nice. I like the yellow well enough but the blue and green are outstanding!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Green is my fave, then yellow, then blue and red tied for 3rd.


----------



## DImGR

Both of them within 2 weeks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

GW-9407KJ-3JR Love The Sea And The Earth Earthwatch Rangeman 11/2021


----------



## Rocat

Very cool. It would have been outstanding if the jelly resin bezel was glow in the dark as well.



JustAbe said:


> GW-9407KJ-3JR Love The Sea And The Earth Earthwatch Rangeman 11/2021
> View attachment 16271825
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271826
> 
> View attachment 16271828
> 
> View attachment 16271830
> 
> View attachment 16271831
> 
> View attachment 16271832
> 
> View attachment 16271833
> 
> View attachment 16271834
> 
> View attachment 16271835
> 
> View attachment 16271837
> 
> View attachment 16271844


----------



## timeseekeer

Some Japanese press...


----------



## kubr1ck

timeseekeer said:


> Some Japanese press...
> View attachment 16271940
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271930
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271932
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271933
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271938
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271942
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271944
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271939
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271943
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271935
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271931
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271937
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271941
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271936
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271929
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271928
> 
> 
> View attachment 16271927


Nice. Casio took some real risks with design in the 90s.


----------



## kubr1ck

Forgive the un-Shocking, but I picked up this Citizen diver recently, which is my first full-lume dial. I had to import it from Italy because it is only sold there apparently. A very comfortable, killer piece. Super titanium with an IP gunmetal finish and sapphire crystal.


----------



## slinemfc

kubr1ck said:


> Forgive the un-Shocking, but I picked up this Citizen diver recently, which is my first full-lume dial. I had to import it from Italy because it is only sold there apparently. A very comfortable, killer piece. Super titanium with an IP gunmetal finish and sapphire crystal.
> View attachment 16276118
> 
> View attachment 16276119
> 
> View attachment 16276125
> 
> View attachment 16276127


Nice. Are the days in Italian and English?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

slinemfc said:


> Nice. Are the days in Italian and English?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Thanks, and yes they are. In the 3rd shot you'll see it transitioning from Thursday in Italian (giovedi) to Friday in English.


----------



## Watchfiend12

First Casio… Amazon special-$23.00.


----------



## Catch22

Watchfiend12 said:


> First Casio… Amazon special-$23.00.


I like that. Have you got a model number?


----------



## dikesmarshfarm

GAW100 & GST-B300 😍


----------



## scrumpypaul

Catch22 said:


> I like that. Have you got a model number?



*AE-1500WH-8BVCF*
Cheap at TicTacArea if you want to risk the potential of customs. I took the risk and got them no bother. Less than £18

Buy Casio Collection AE-1500WH-8BVEF watch (tictacarea.com)


----------



## Watchfiend12

Catch22 said:


> I like that. Have you got a model number?


Here is what listed on Amazon :

Casio Men's Quartz Resin Strap, Blue, 27.63 Casual Watch (Model: AE-1500WH-8BVCF)

Can’t beat it for $19.99 + tax. 
It still says “In stock Soon” now and also when I ordered but it shipped quickly.


----------



## CC

Last weeks haul...


----------



## mamba

2K Mud operation Desert Storm, just no camo at this time 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1

CC said:


> Last weeks haul...
> 
> View attachment 16278248
> 
> 
> View attachment 16278253
> 
> 
> View attachment 16278257
> 
> 
> View attachment 16278258


Cool Tuna

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## CC

ACace1 said:


> Cool Tuna
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


And sooooo comfortable.

Had an expensive Tuna on bracelet but was always worried about the shiny bracelet and shroud getting bashed. This is a fraction of the price and worry free with rubber and plastic.


----------



## therion

Mudmaster GWG-2000


----------



## TatsNGuns

Amazon sent me this non J model sold as a J model which somehow ended up with me pre ordering this J model lol ... not from amazon. Says it should arrive shortly after Christmas ... the red is strong in this one  got the gbd200
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Picked up some Carbon...


----------



## Snyde

CC said:


> Picked up some Carbon...
> 
> View attachment 16285729
> 
> 
> View attachment 16285731
> 
> 
> View attachment 16285732


Very nice! Let’s see them both on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Picked up some Carbon...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16285731


that B2000 is my second fvourite of the range, 1st being the one with the Red bezel, hoping to eventually find one at a price I can justify, no luck as yet


----------



## CC

Snyde said:


> Very nice! Let’s see them both on.


Totally smitten with the 🐸 but won't get chance to size it until the weekend.
Not sure I'll be keeping the MTG. Although very nice and so light I prefer my B2000D, never been a fan of IP bracelets. Only picked it up because I got a great deal.


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> that B2000 is my second fvourite of the range, 1st being the one with the Red bezel, hoping to eventually find one at a price I can justify, no luck as yet


Cheap enough?


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Cheap enough?
> 
> View attachment 16285896


oooooo, maybe, wheres this at?


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> oooooo, maybe, wheres this at?


Sorry, forgot to add link...








Casio MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER Price | Casio Watch G-Shock Premium MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER


Casio Watches G-Shock Premium MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER | Official distributor Casio Watch G-Shock Premium MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER in Spain. Buy news in Casio watches 2020




www.relojesdemoda.com





Got a GWG-2000 from them and DHL delivered it duty free.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Sorry, forgot to add link...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER Price | Casio Watch G-Shock Premium MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER
> 
> 
> Casio Watches G-Shock Premium MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER | Official distributor Casio Watch G-Shock Premium MTG-B2000BD-1A4ER in Spain. Buy news in Casio watches 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.relojesdemoda.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a GWG-2000 from them and DHL delivered it duty free.


i'm seeing £715?


----------



## CC

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> i'm seeing £715?


Site thinks you're in the EU.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

CC said:


> Site thinks you're in the EU.


i'm not sure how to fix that, I set my region to uk and currency


----------



## Snyde

CC said:


> Totally smitten with the  but won't get chance to size it until the weekend.
> Not sure I'll be keeping the MTG. Although very nice and so light I prefer my B2000D, never been a fan of IP bracelets. Only picked it up because I got a great deal.


I recently bought an MRG, and I was supposed to sell my Frog. I can’t bring myself to sell it though. It’s such a cool watch.

I guess I’m stuck with both unless I decide to sell the MRG, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

babyivan said:


> Just in from a land far away (Spain )


Ordered one myself 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Snyde said:


> I recently bought an MRG, and I was supposed to sell my Frog. I can’t bring myself to sell it though. It’s such a cool watch.
> 
> I guess I’m stuck with both unless I decide to sell the MRG, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are a society here of men who say " BOTH " .. keep BOTH.. see problem solved. What's next?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Picked up CA800-1A


----------



## Jomarr

GW 9407KJ










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Jomarr said:


> GW 9407KJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani

CASIO GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## TTV

New house for my GMW Metal Squares 🙂👍


----------



## Dxnnis

TTV said:


> New house for my GMW Metal Squares 🙂👍
> View attachment 16287875


Awesome stable for your G's


----------



## ven

Happy new G day. It’s actually a little pick me up with all the stuff happening at moment . 
Collapsed main drain(now fixed)
Subsidence from said at edge of conservatory (on going)
Car s4 issues , oil pressure light as thought was switch!!
Then good news New G day, new replacement headlamp , car sorted. Triple good news wow I need to lie down!!
Little copy /paste

Anyway it’s not my fav fav colour way as mada has that. It was out of black or red. 

GBD-H1000-1A9ER

Red I prefer , but I’m too ocd for any discolouring down the line. Might be totally unfounded. But coloured straps tend to discolour with time. I get away with it as I swap a lot and don’t beat on them(not allowed to wear during work as one example). So prob could have got away with it🤷🏻‍♂️

Initial impressions nice G!!! , nice soft strap not too dissimilar to the GBD 200, of which I’m a fan. Soft, lots of length etc.
Although the transparent buckle is kind of cool, not sure about the plastic longevity . Not exactly major or fixable !

Said the update takes 10 mins. Took about 4 mins. Maybe a wifi variable (350mg)if anything to do with it ,or it’s simply via BT from phone to G!(don’t know)

Charge cable different with the 3 pin. Packaging nice . UI not tried out properly but seems OK. Already getting Hermes updates(packages 😂better be careful the other 1/2 doesn’t see it !!)

Nice size , obv smaller than the gpr b1000 which isn’t a bad thing. Especially if want some decent size MIP . Above average size so a good happy medium for G shockers who don’t want beast size. But may still want some presence like gpw and 9400 type Gs.

It’s defo a like, let’s see where it goes when played with it 👊🏻👊🏻👊🏻
Few pics, cheers🤙🏻
































new lamp as could not fix old. Only down side it’s cool and not neutral white. But it’s not too cold!


----------



## Dxnnis

ven said:


> Happy new G day. It’s actually a little pick me up with all the stuff happening at moment .
> Collapsed main drain(now fixed)
> Subsidence from said at edge of conservatory (on going)
> Car s4 issues , oil pressure light as thought was switch!!
> Then good news New G day, new replacement headlamp , car sorted. Triple good news wow I need to lie down!!
> Little copy /paste
> 
> Anyway it’s not my fav fav colour way as mada has that. It was out of black or red.
> 
> GBD-H1000-1A9ER
> 
> Red I prefer , but I’m too ocd for any discolouring down the line. Might be totally unfounded. But coloured straps tend to discolour with time. I get away with it as I swap a lot and don’t beat on them(not allowed to wear during work as one example). So prob could have got away with it🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> Initial impressions nice G!!! , nice soft strap not too dissimilar to the GBD 200, of which I’m a fan. Soft, lots of length etc.
> Although the transparent buckle is kind of cool, not sure about the plastic longevity . Not exactly major or fixable !
> 
> Said the update takes 10 mins. Took about 4 mins. Maybe a wifi variable (350mg)if anything to do with it ,or it’s simply via BT from phone to G!(don’t know)
> 
> Charge cable different with the 3 pin. Packaging nice . UI not tried out properly but seems OK. Already getting Hermes updates(packages 😂better be careful the other 1/2 doesn’t see it !!)
> 
> Nice size , obv smaller than the gpr b1000 which isn’t a bad thing. Especially if want some decent size MIP . Above average size so a good happy medium for G shockers who don’t want beast size. But may still want some presence like gpw and 9400 type Gs.
> 
> It’s defo a like, let’s see where it goes when played with it 👊🏻👊🏻👊🏻
> Few pics, cheers🤙🏻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new lamp as could not fix old. Only down side it’s cool and not neutral white. But it’s not too cold!


Very nice, enjoy @ven


----------



## ven

Dxnnis said:


> Very nice, enjoy @ven


Cheers my friend , appreciate kind words ,
as always the gentleman . Have a great weekend👊🏻🤙🏻👊🏻


----------



## Snyde

But how do you keep the dust off your collection ? Nice looking watch btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Finally bit the bullet and decided to get an MR-G. The big ones never fit my elfin 16cm wrist, but the B1000 fits great. Trying it on at the store was an expensive mistake.

This thing is made so well, so perfectly, you can get lost in the myriad little details.


----------



## ven

Snyde said:


> But how do you keep the dust off your collection ? Nice looking watch btw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha , not always seen but I have a camera lens brush(also the type that look like a rocket made of rubber). But to answer the question. What ever I grab which is completely random. I give a little brush with the lens brush(think fat pen with retractable 1/2” brush ).
Cheers and yes I know I need a display or something as have lots of surefire etc military flashlights to . Even the wife has said the same. That’s when you know you need a cabinet 😂


----------



## Merv

Arrived today….GST B-400.


----------



## SLNGSHOT

I resisted long enuf.....









Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Trel said:


> Finally bit the bullet and decided to get an MR-G. The big ones never fit my elfin 16cm wrist, but the B1000 fits great. Trying it on at the store was an expensive mistake.
> 
> This thing is made so well, so perfectly, you can get lost in the myriad little details.
> 
> View attachment 16291731


More pictures, please! Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Snyde said:


> More pictures, please! Congrats


If you insist.
Here's a size comparison against a 5000. You can see how reasonable it is.
Its thickness is also not unmanageable, especially considering its light weight.
The lume is not half-bad either. It's not Panerai-level nuclear, but it lasts several hours into the night.


----------



## JumpJ37

Does the Oceanus count as a G? Just picked up this gorgeous S5000 with handmade maki-e platinum dial.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

@Trel ; That’s beautiful. I was leaning towards that model because of the size. I ended up going with this one. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

Wow, the last posts are amazing! congrats to all the new owners.


----------



## Snyde

JumpJ37 said:


> Does the Oceanus count as a G? Just picked up this gorgeous S5000 with handmade maki-e platinum dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice piece. Would you be willing to share a side profile so we can see how thin it is? Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

Snyde said:


> @Trel ; That’s beautiful. I was leaning towards that model because of the size. I ended up going with this one.


I loved the look of that one as well, and the rubber strap's comfort is next level.


----------



## Xerxes300

GWG200

Actually love how big this is. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani




----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Xerxes300 said:


> GWG200
> 
> Actually love how big this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's insane how much smaller it is compared to the GWG-1000

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Bought again the Mudder 2k























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

GBD-200 number two. One for each wrist!


----------



## SLNGSHOT

Still not 100% keeping it.... fit and weight are 10/10

I prefer my mudmasters
















Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin

Just picked this one up. What goes better with a g-shock than some vintage 80s vinyl (Rich Kids on LSD)?


----------



## TTV

TTV said:


> Some small gifts for Christmas 🤩
> *GA-2100VB-1AER
> GMA-S2100-1AER*


They just arrived 😍

































Nice addition to my GA/GMA family 😉👍


----------



## TTV

TTV said:


> Red cutie for X-Mass 😍🎅
> *Casio DW-291H-1BVEF*


...just arrived: Not a G but DW nevertheless 😍👍 









































Super comfortable supersquare 🙂


----------



## CC

*Fantastic eBay find!*

Described as 'New' and arrived in perfect condition.














































Manufactured in 2010, factory code 001A, and looks like it's never been worn.
All for less than half the price of a decent MTG. HAPPY!

Although beautiful Casio have come a long way in ten years..


----------



## clyde_frog

GST-B400D-1AER. I'm impressed with this one especially the quality of finishing and it only being 13mm thick. Ideally I would've got the black one with the blue dial which is so cool, but isn't really available anywhere, but I'm happy with this one though. I was comparing them side by side with the MT-Gs in the G-Shock shop, and although not at the same level of quality I really feel like these are a very good much more affordable alternative.


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## Orange_GT3

harald-hans said:


>


I didn't realise this model was now in the wild. More photos please.


----------



## armando.meabe

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Edit, I just realised this post should be in the incoming thread so i'll change this to show off the actual shiny (not shiny) New Gs on arrival 🤣 

Just ordered this because I miss the one I sold, and...














I've ordered this one to switch onto white resin...


----------



## babyivan




----------



## harald-hans

Orange_GT3 said:


> I didn't realise this model was now in the wild. More photos please.


----------



## gartner

Mine arrived yesterday...


----------



## CasioExplorer

Trel said:


> Finally bit the bullet and decided to get an MR-G. The big ones never fit my elfin 16cm wrist, but the B1000 fits great. Trying it on at the store was an expensive mistake.
> 
> This thing is made so well, so perfectly, you can get lost in the myriad little details.
> 
> View attachment 16291731


If I bought a second MR-G, at the moment it would most likely be this one 👍👍😍😍😍


----------



## harald-hans

Sorry - wrong thread ...


----------



## mrwomble

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Just ordered this because I miss the one I sold, and...
> View attachment 16303353
> 
> 
> I've ordered this one to switch onto white resin...
> View attachment 16303354


Ooo, I wanna see that, could look pretty cool!


----------



## TatsNGuns

CC said:


> *Fantastic eBay find!*
> 
> Described as 'New' and arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> View attachment 16302500
> 
> 
> View attachment 16302501
> 
> 
> View attachment 16302502
> 
> 
> View attachment 16302503
> 
> 
> View attachment 16302504
> 
> 
> Manufactured in 2010, factory code 001A, and looks like it's never been worn.
> All for less than half the price of a decent MTG. HAPPY!
> 
> Although beautiful Casio have come a long way in ten years..
> 
> View attachment 16302506


Nice pick up & love that dial layout , congrats ! 


For the thread .. snow tested Gs























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

TTV said:


> ...just arrived: Not a G but DW nevertheless
> View attachment 16301920
> 
> View attachment 16301921
> 
> View attachment 16301922
> 
> View attachment 16301923
> 
> View attachment 16301924
> 
> 
> Super comfortable supersquare


Has a very cool retro vibe plus it looks good sized .. is that front " bezel/ plate " metal ? Does it have the auto light twist of wrist function? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

TatsNGuns said:


> Has a very cool retro vibe plus it looks good sized .. is that front " bezel/ plate " metal ? Does it have the auto light twist of wrist function?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Bezel looks metal, not sure and not tested yet. Backlight activates only by pressing the button, no automation.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

They arrived 😬


----------



## L&W




----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## CC

Snyde said:


> Very nice! Let’s see them both on.


Finally got some time. Sized up and ready to go...




























Returned the Carbon MTG. Great use of new materials but found it a bit boring to be honest.


----------



## randb

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16306321


Are these the 20mm or 22mm adaptors?? The 22mm are out of stock. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

randb said:


> Are these the 20mm or 22mm adaptors?? The 22mm are out of stock. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


22mm. I am tempted to pick up the 20mm to compare the two.


----------



## timeseekeer

A box came today from Japan...


----------



## ven

Bought 2 unplanned 🤫🤦🏻‍♂️😂
I paid 20% less than prices shown to, so not bad at all.








With having the gg b100 burton, and liking the monochrome version. I try and avoid doubling up .
This has been in my target since release!!!!
Shot fired and target accomplished! Should both be with me Tuesday


----------



## ven

timeseekeer said:


> A box came today from Japan...
> View attachment 16306718
> 
> View attachment 16306724
> 
> View attachment 16306725
> 
> View attachment 16306720
> 
> View attachment 16306721
> 
> View attachment 16306722
> 
> View attachment 16306723
> 
> View attachment 16306714
> 
> View attachment 16306726
> 
> View attachment 16306716
> 
> View attachment 16306712
> 
> View attachment 16306727
> 
> View attachment 16306713
> 
> View attachment 16306717
> 
> View attachment 16306715
> 
> View attachment 16306711
> 
> View attachment 16306709
> 
> View attachment 16306710
> 
> View attachment 16306719
> 
> View attachment 16306708
> 
> View attachment 16306707


Sweeeeeet baby ***** of Nazareth. Wow what an awesome bit of G mail, incredible selection. Could even make a G shock selection box!!!
Congrats on all those beauties🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## lvt

timeseekeer said:


> A box came today from Japan...


While I appreciate the background logo, I'm afraid that the screen would compromise my mission to launch an intercontinental ballistic missile.


----------



## randb

On its way.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Merv

Latest addition to the stable. G-Shock #11.


----------



## Dxnnis

timeseekeer said:


> A box came today from Japan...
> View attachment 16306718
> 
> View attachment 16306724
> 
> View attachment 16306725
> 
> View attachment 16306720
> 
> View attachment 16306721
> 
> View attachment 16306722
> 
> View attachment 16306723
> 
> View attachment 16306714
> 
> View attachment 16306726
> 
> View attachment 16306716
> 
> View attachment 16306712
> 
> View attachment 16306727
> 
> View attachment 16306713
> 
> View attachment 16306717
> 
> View attachment 16306715
> 
> View attachment 16306711
> 
> View attachment 16306709
> 
> View attachment 16306710
> 
> View attachment 16306719
> 
> View attachment 16306708
> 
> View attachment 16306707


You said a box came but did you actually mean a crate came today ? 
Awesome haul you got there, enjoy


----------



## TatsNGuns

TTV said:


> Bezel looks metal, not sure and not tested yet. Backlight activates only by pressing the button, no automation.


Ok I guess for the purpose and benefit of the thread and all of us , would you go ahead and give that bezel a nice rough scrap across something sharp ... Cheers ! 



 lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

lvt said:


> While I appreciate the background logo, I'm afraid that the screen would compromise my mission to launch an intercontinental ballistic missile.


LMAO !!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

TatsNGuns said:


> Ok I guess for the purpose and benefit of the thread and all of us , would you go ahead and give that bezel a nice rough scrap across something sharp ... Cheers !
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Would this be sharp enough 😉👍









Microwave owen got scratches, so bezel must be harder than it 🙂


----------



## TalkingClock

These MR-G's. Do you guys refer to them as MR G as in Mister G?


----------



## TalkingClock

Merv said:


> Latest addition to the stable. G-Shock #11.
> 
> View attachment 16307474
> View attachment 16307475


What do you think of it?


----------



## Merv

TalkingClock said:


> What do you think of it?


Only early days so far but I am enjoying the novelty of something different ie metal G. One slight annoyance is it doesn’t seem to have solar power indicator, apart from on the app.


----------



## TalkingClock

Merv said:


> Only early days so far but I am enjoying the novelty of something different ie metal G. One slight annoyance is it doesn’t seem to have solar power indicator, apart from on the app.


Yeah ya need the app for power indicator.


----------



## TatsNGuns

arrived via dhl from the islands of Japan and goes with the season , Happy Yule , Merry Christmas fellow brothers of time telling machines 






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

This came a couple days early, nice surprise. Digging the off white look


----------



## TatsNGuns

toomuchdamnrum said:


> This came a couple days early, nice surprise. Digging the off white look
> 
> View attachment 16310700


This that john Mayer collab ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Odourless

Still on the honeymoon ....


----------



## Odourless




----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

CasioVibe said:


>


I am intrigued by this . Can I ask why you have a compass on the strap as it is ABC . Obviously if it’s because you want/like it then cool. Just that it has this feature on the G. Granted have to press buttons to access it .
Seasons greetings 🤙🏻


----------



## ven

New addition for the F it…it’s Christmas week. Also another due in today.
Unfortunately it’s to work , and car off road 🤦🏻‍♂️(Crank sensor)
Luckily it’s an unplanned surprise gift so my lad has no idea anyway. And security lodge 24/7 . So can get there at any point.
For now added a grav



























need to sort a cabinet in new year or something as room getting tight on casio corner😀


----------



## CasioVibe

ven said:


> I am intrigued by this . Can I ask why you have a compass on the strap as it is ABC . Obviously if it’s because you want/like it then cool. Just that it has this feature on the G. Granted have to press buttons to access it .
> Seasons greetings


Hi Ven  I like to have a manual compass on my watch band for quicker easy access to getting an instant direction with a flick of my wrist. Also to compare the accuracy against the digital compass. 
Best regards


----------



## Aydrian

timeseekeer said:


> A box came today from Japan...
> View attachment 16306718
> 
> View attachment 16306724
> 
> View attachment 16306725
> 
> View attachment 16306720
> 
> View attachment 16306721
> 
> View attachment 16306722
> 
> View attachment 16306723
> 
> View attachment 16306714
> 
> View attachment 16306726
> 
> View attachment 16306716
> 
> View attachment 16306712
> 
> View attachment 16306727
> 
> View attachment 16306713
> 
> View attachment 16306717
> 
> View attachment 16306715
> 
> View attachment 16306711
> 
> View attachment 16306709
> 
> View attachment 16306710
> 
> View attachment 16306719
> 
> View attachment 16306708
> 
> View attachment 16306707


Pure vintage watches! Nice! 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Just in time for Christmas.

Merry Christmas everyone. May 2022 be a new, normal year for you all.


----------



## ven

My little ones G he doesn’t know about . Last minute buy as a filler🎄🎄


----------



## clyde_frog

CasioVibe said:


> Hi Ven  I like to have a manual compass on my watch band for quicker easy access to getting an instant direction with a flick of my wrist. Also to compare the accuracy against the digital compass.
> Best regards


Do you know what happens when you put an analog compass near a digital one?


----------



## CasioVibe

clyde_frog said:


> Do you know what happens when you put an analog compass near a digital one?


----------



## Kenster21

Santa came a wee bit early! I’m excited to see it in better light tomorrow. I’ve lusted after this one for a long time.


----------



## Danny T

Kenster21 said:


> Santa came a wee bit early! I’m excited to see it in better light tomorrow. I’ve lusted after this one for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 16319922


Where did you find this I want one so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

Danny T said:


> Where did you find this I want one so bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Topper’s Jewelry. Saw it on sale Black Friday and suggested to my wife…er…Santa that I’d like it for Christmas. 😁


----------



## kenls

Thought I’d liquidate some Christmas cash. After reading a few reports on here, I opted for a Rothwell 12 watch box. Nice bit of kit! Plenty of space to accommodate the big fellas.


----------



## cvdl

Take an educated guess haha.


----------



## TTV

My first MT-G just arrived 😍👍🌟

































































As a X-mass bonus, my trusted dealer added two G-Shock crystal glasses and a box for six new Gs 🎅😍😁 Big thanks to Kellopuoti.fi 👍🌟

Some lume shots:


----------



## Dxnnis

TTV said:


> My first MT-G just arrived 😍👍🌟
> View attachment 16326254
> 
> View attachment 16326256
> 
> View attachment 16326257
> 
> View attachment 16326258
> 
> View attachment 16326260
> 
> View attachment 16326261
> 
> View attachment 16326262
> 
> View attachment 16326265
> 
> 
> As a X-mass bonus, my trusted dealer added two G-Shock crystal glasses and a box for six new Gs 🎅😍😁 Big thanks to Kellopuoti.fi 👍🌟


Congratulations 😀 🎅


----------



## GaryK30

I ordered a GBX-100-1 from MLTD on Sunday night and it arrived at around noon on Tuesday. I was immediately impressed when I pulled it out of the tin, because it looked even better than I was expecting. The MIP display is very sharp and has great contrast (my indoor photos below don't do it justice). The vertically brushed stainless steel bezel looks very nice. The strap is super soft and flexible (even more so than a GW-5000 strap, which surprised me), and it has closely spaced holes to provide a good fit. It wears very comfortably on my approximately 7" wrist.

It took me a while to get used to the user interface, because it's totally different from every other G-Shock I own. For example, when changing values the upper left button means up, while on other G-Shocks the lower right button does this (and this does "escape" on the GBX). The interface is a bit slow at times. The app is also slow and not always intuitive. It took me a few times to get the watch paired with my Android 11 phone.

The main time digits are quite large and easy to read.









The sunrise and sunset times seem to be accurate (to the minute today), and the moon age is fairly accurate (within half a day today).









The tide times are not very accurate for my area (off by up to an hour or more yesterday and today). This is not surprising, since So Cal has mixed semidiurnal tides and Casio's tide algorithm is designed to handle pure semidiurnal tides.


















The first high tide time of the day can be adjusted, but only for the three User port locations, not the Preset ports or App ports. User port locations can be set manually or with the app. The former is very tedious (due to no fast scrolling on the buttons) and the latter is not very intuitive, but it works. (On the GWX-5600, any of about 100 preset ports can be selected, then the first high tide time can be adjusted as needed. Unfortunately, the GBX-100 seems to lack the ability to make this change for preset or app ports.)

I was aware of some of the other limitations of the GBX-100 before I bought it: no hourly chime, no fast scrolling using the up/down buttons, no fractional seconds on the stopwatch, no CDT interval greater than 60 minutes, inability to zero the timekeeping seconds without the app. I bought the watch primarily for the main timekeeping screen and the sunrise/sunset and moon phase/age screen, and the great MIP display. For $95 on sale, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Aydrian

Hi all, my latest G Shock, a GWG2000 with a Barton Strap.










Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

First of 2022 !! 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmc000

Wow, amazing start of the year indeed!


----------



## Robert999




----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Me too...
_GMW-B5000TVA-1_


----------



## Kairo

My newest G-Shock, and i guess the most exciting watch i have 🌞
I will tell the rare history of getting this, but first i have to share some pictures.
The watch is the well known Casio WW-5300C-1.
I know the module is a little "off center", but this one will not be adjusted (edit: Now adjusted) 
The watch came without a bezel, but with a strap saying 141 F2. I do not know if that is an original strap, or an aftermarket one. -If someone know, i would be happy to know.


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> My newest G-Shock, and i guess the most exciting watch i have
> I will tell the rare history of getting this, but first i have to share some pictures.
> The watch is the well known Casio WW-5300C-1.
> I know the module is a little "off center", but this one will not be adjusted
> The watch came without a bezel, but with a strap saying 141 F2. I do not know if that is an original strap, or an aftermarket one. -If someone know, i would be happy to know.
> View attachment 16348338
> View attachment 16348339
> View attachment 16348340


I love that pickup Kai. These old G's still get me more excited when I see them than modern models. That's in excellent shape too.

As for the strap, not sure on the code letters meaning modern or original, but as you know the originals can still be got if you'd rather be certain.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

GA-140 "Deadpool"


----------



## Kairo

sodamonkey said:


> I love that pickup Kai. These old G's still get me more excited when I see them than modern models. That's in excellent shape too.
> 
> As for the strap, not sure on the code letters meaning modern or original, but as you know the originals can still be got if you'd rather be certain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk



Thanks a lot 🌞
The watch is really in a nice condition, so i am super-happy about it.
The story about my pickup, was that i followed it on ebay for a week.
I had decided what i was willing to bid, so when it was about ten minutes left on the auction, i put in a bid, just to check that everything was ok.
The bid was still low, so i was over-bid at once.
I decided to wait for the last minute to put in my max bid, but of course when it was one minute left, i was i an area with bad Internet-connection, so my bid did not go through.
I was angry on my self after, cause the winning bid was pretty low.
In fact i told my self that a chance like this would never appear again.
A week later i got an unexpected message from the seller. -The high bidder was unable to complete the transaction, so i got the chance to buy it for my only and pretty low bid 😊


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> Thanks a lot
> The watch is really in a nice condition, so i am super-happy about it.
> The story about my pickup, was that i followed it on ebay for a week.
> I had decided what i was willing to bid, so when it was about ten minutes left on the auction, i put in a bid, just to check that everything was ok.
> The bid was still low, so i was over-bid at once.
> I decided to wait for the last minute to put in my max bid, but of course when it was one minute left, i was i an area with bad Internet-connection, so my bid did not go through.
> I was angry on my self after, cause the winning bid was pretty low.
> In fact i told my self that a chance like this would never appear again.
> A week later i got an unexpected message from the seller. -The high bidder was unable to complete the transaction, so i got the chance to buy it for my only and pretty low bid


Haha, excellent 

I'm interested to know why you won't be aligning the module though?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

sodamonkey said:


> Haha, excellent
> 
> I'm interested to know why you won't be aligning the module though?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I changed the battery today, and at the same time i decided to remove the module for aligning and put some carbontape on the crystal.
I tried very careful to lift out the module, but it was not moving. -I then decided to just leave it there.
In fact i was afraid of damage the inside of the crystal. If the spring had made any marks inside the crystal, i think i would have start crying over my stupid idea ☺


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> I changed the battery today, and at the same time i decided to remove the module for aligning and put some carbontape on the crystal.
> I tried very careful to lift out the module, but it was not moving. -I then decided to just leave it there.
> In fact i was afraid of damage the inside of the crystal. If the spring had made any marks inside the crystal, i think i would have start crying over my stupid idea


Oh ok. Odd that the module seems stuck, I've never come across that before.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## L&W

Purple GA-140 just landed.


----------



## eaglepowers

Danny T said:


> First of 2022 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I have the same 3 along w/ the Borneo. I like the Rainbow Mountain a lot. It feels the most “G” to me of the group and I’m not as worried about the surfaces getting scratched, fingerprints, wet…..etc.

How about you?


----------



## ven

First one of 22, totally unplanned as I’m on a self inflicted G ban at moment.
Rescue king,


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy




----------



## TTV

YugoSpeedmasterGuy said:


> View attachment 16360310


Great watch, enjoy 😍👍


----------



## Kairo

My latest purchase.
Bought some time ago, but just got my hand on it


----------



## acadian

Not a purchase but a generous gift from a friend. 

First time experiencing a GA-2100 and I'm pleasantly surprised. Almost as comfortable as my squares 😊


----------



## kubr1ck

acadian said:


> Not a purchase but a generous gift from a friend.
> 
> First time experiencing a GA-2100 and I'm pleasantly surprised. Almost as comfortable as my squares 😊
> 
> View attachment 16361902


Nice to see you posting again man. Hope you're well, and congrats on the pick-up!


----------



## acadian

kubr1ck said:


> Nice to see you posting again man. Hope you're well, and congrats on the pick-up!


Thanks bro...missed you guys. I was alerted by another member that it might be a good time for me to make a comeback 😅

I might stick around 😊


----------



## Armsraised

My newest Casio.


----------



## Geek713

I just pulled the trigger on a GW-9400-1CR.....I will post a pic as soon as I get it.
Woohooo!


----------



## YugoSpeedmasterGuy

Actually got 3 new watches in the last week.


----------



## Rocat

An impulse purchase really.
I saw a vendor at work this week wearing a GBD-100 and took a look at it. In person it looks very good. The big digits are a plus and it is nice and light. I found a deal on Huckberry and just pulled the trigger. I'll see if it is any good for me. Solar would be better but I'm not turned off of battery powered watches.

If this one is good for me I may obtain a GBD-200. Maybe.










This picture was taken from the forum which was posted by member rasbtn over a year ago.


----------



## ven

Rocat said:


> An impulse purchase really.
> I saw a vendor at work this week wearing a GBD-100 and took a look at it. In person it looks very good. The big digits are a plus and it is nice and light. I found a deal on Huckberry and just pulled the trigger. I'll see if it is any good for me. Solar would be better but I'm not turned off of battery powered watches.
> 
> If this one is good for me I may obtain a GBD-200. Maybe.
> View attachment 16364820
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken from the forum which was posted by member rasbtn over a year ago.


Cracking G for the money, I got a sale and discount so a little over £52 from G shock UK! 
I love the MIP display it’s amazing.
Wipes floor with other negatives. 
GBD200 is nice to, same crap UI though.
Then there is the GBD H1000, some love /hate but solar and comes with charger, 5 sensor Inc heart rate . 
The 3 in a line


----------



## ven

New G day , this is a funny one . I pretty much always buy a G around looks. Simple as that, I am shallow Hal of the G world. Functions are a bonus!
So the riseman, like the gwn1000 and q1000 , inever took to. In fact fugly being honest, that’s how I felt. Time goes by, the wind changes and now the gwn flavours are up there with my all time forever favs, easily with the gwg if not surpassed .

So I love the 9400, the predecessor 9200 again never caught my eye. Then over last few months changed a little. Don’t get me wrong it’s certainly not love at first wear. But I do like the riseman much more than I did a few years back.
Ideally I wanted the black out, import form Japan (done many times and not an issue).
Price was an issue , around £400 ….I don’t want one that much.
Now I’m actually on a self inflicted ban, trying to keep these Gs under control, already now this is my second (rescue king first)this year. So not doing well🤦🏻‍♂️
Not really looking (hence ban) by a miracle I came across this, new band and bezel, H on battery(no big deal changing them anyway, already done 3 1616 alone). Also don’t see often in UK unless beat to death and priced double what a new one would have cost!!! No thanks.
Enough waffle here is my riseman, will fall into ransom rotation with others.
Surprised at how small it is, but then I am use to full fat Gs








Nice back light which I found out has auto, turned off now.
































Cute!








Cheers👊🏻


----------



## cvdl




----------



## Aleksandar123

I bought a GA-2100 a month ago for about 100 eur. Best 100 eur ever spent.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Aleksandar123 said:


> I bought a GA-2100 a month ago for about 100 eur. Best 100 eur ever spent.


Looks Nice, oh wait...


----------



## Joakim Agren

Aleksandar123 said:


> I bought a GA-2100 a month ago for about 100 eur. Best 100 eur ever spent.


What version of the GA-2100 did you get?


----------



## Matthew__Thomas

Breitling Navitimer 01


----------



## Armsraised

Does recent count? GW5000U


----------



## ghanycz

This looked too fun to pass up haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleksandar123

Joakim Agren said:


> What version of the GA-2100 did you get?


 I got the black on black (ghost) version and I love it.


----------



## Rocat

Aleksandar123 said:


> I got the* black on black *(ghost) version and I love it.
> View attachment 16370034



I'm sorry, did you say "Back in Black"?


----------



## Joakim Agren

Aleksandar123 said:


> I got the black on black (ghost) version and I love it.
> View attachment 16370034


I just realized you are a fresh new member who joined just 6 hours ago so a big welcome to WUS F17 Alekandar123! Or perhaps we should do our best to scare you away because this place is very dangerous for your mind and wallet we are crazy around here! So be warned you might have made one of your biggest mistake ever!  

So to start poison you do you have any other colorways you are lusting for or perhaps go more expensive with the metal Oaks?


----------



## ghanycz

Joakim Agren said:


> I just realized you are a fresh new member who joined just 6 hours ago so a big welcome to WUS F17 Alekandar123! Or perhaps we should do our best to scare you away because this place is very dangerous for your mind and wallet we are crazy around here! So be warned you might have made one of your biggest mistake ever!
> 
> So to start poison you do you have any other colorways you are lusting for or perhaps go more expensive with the metal Oaks?


Haha this is an amazing welcome! I second all of this. It’s a slippery slope! But hey…you knew that already I’m sure!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleksandar123

Joakim Agren said:


> I just realized you are a fresh new member who joined just 6 hours ago so a big welcome to WUS F17 Alekandar123! Or perhaps we should do our best to scare you away because this place is very dangerous for your mind and wallet we are crazy around here! So be warned you might have made one of your biggest mistake ever!
> 
> So to start poison you do you have any other colorways you are lusting for or perhaps go more expensive with the metal Oaks?


Thanks for a great welcome. 

My whole life is a mistake so I think this will fit right in. 

The next poison on my list is the G-SHOCK GM-2100B-3AER... it will go directly into my vain as soon as I save up some money 💉💉💉


----------



## TTV

Start for 2022 couldn't be better; *AWM-500D-1AJF* just arrived 😍🥳👍

Supercool full metal anadigi G-Shock, which is Made In Japan.


































































Watch weights 157g after 5 links are removed, original bracelet length is quite long. Dial is easy to read in different angles and the LED makes it visible in any conditions.

It really is a brother from another mother to GMW-B5000 😁

































Bracelet comes with spring pins, so it was easy to adjust. Bracelet has 'Stainless Steel China' stamp unlike the GMW-series. Buttons are below the bezel edge and it takes time to get used to push them right. Casio could have coated the hands and indexes completely with proper lume, now the hand tips are merely having lume.


----------



## ghanycz

Also recently acquired this guy before they sold out, huge fan of the retro-blade runner style colour way


----------



## projekt-h

Bought this a month ago... never even set the time on it or wore it until just now, haha.


----------



## Geek713

GW-9400....Just came in today...


----------



## Geek713

That is the back side of the 9400.


----------



## babyivan

Just arrived from Japan: GA2100CA-8AJF, from the "Camo Utility" series.

Nothing fancy about the JDM release (aside from the box, as opposed to a tin), just didn't want to wait for the US release. 









































....and a duo shot with my DW6900LU-8


----------



## pellidon

Clearance at one of the few Indianapolis Walmarts to carry watches. $15. G-2310R solar. Not bad.


----------



## Rocat

Great price for a very good watch. Enjoy it.



pellidon said:


> Clearance at one of the few Indianapolis Walmarts to carry watches. $15. G-2310R solar. Not bad.
> View attachment 16384051


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## TTV

pellidon said:


> Clearance at one of the few Indianapolis Walmarts to carry watches. $15. G-2310R solar. Not bad.
> View attachment 16384051


Great deal 😍👍


----------



## ACace1

Flea market find. $12.
Also on the way is another DW-5600E, for my dad.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ghanycz

Figured I had room for one negative display G in the watch box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21

Yippee!


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## OkiFrog

Just picked this up the other day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

OkiFrog said:


> Just picked this up the other day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jomarr

Danny T said:


> First of 2022 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful MTG collection, I like the Mountain  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazarene

This brand new G9000-1V was delivered to me yesterday. I purchased it from The Casio Store on eBay for $67.99 plus tax with free shipping.


----------



## Danny T

Epic pickup today ! I’m shocked I stumbled across this at my local department store of all places ! Got a huge discount by signing up for their in store credit card and saved a ton of $$ off the overall price 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T

Jomarr said:


> Beautiful MTG collection, I like the Mountain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino

I just received this GW-B5600MG "Midnight Green". Very cool colors  much more subtle than my two other B5600! (GZ and BC)


----------



## TTV

mougino said:


> I just received this GW-B5600MG "Midnight Green". Very cool colors  much more subtle than my two other B5600! (GZ and BC)


Nice Trio, congrats 👍


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Just Arrived, can't see the time but it was £36 and my job goes much faster if I can't clock-watch, perfect 🤣


----------



## Activ8

So when I had to give up my Apple Watch (Light on the back burning my skin)... replaced it with an MT-G love it so far!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Activ8 said:


> So when I had to give up my Apple Watch (Light on the back burning my skin)... replaced it with an MT-G love it so far!
> 
> View attachment 16430458


I bought the black and silver B2000 and ended up returning it, I think had I ordered this instead i'd have kept it, I thought I wanted the bracelet model, but (may sound silly) having the inserts on the links that removes the weight made the bracelet feel less premium in comparison to my G Steel, hopefully i'll get another chance on the blue going in the sale again and i'll spend less time on the fence


----------



## babyivan

GWF-A1000-1A, the analog Froggy


----------



## TTV

G-Yeah, my very first Rangeman GW-9400 just arrived 🥳 Perfect match and love at first sight, now I have 2/3 (💩 & 🐺) of my "x-Man Collection" ready, the last part (🐸) should arrive next week 😍👍


----------



## TTV

...and now my GST-B400FP arrived 😍 Slim, light and stylish steeler 👍The package is cute 🙂


----------



## CasioVibe




----------



## Daruba

CasioVibe said:


>


The GWG-1000 is an awesome watch. I own a GWG-2000 and I'm extremely happy with it. 
However, I want to own the GWG-1000 also to add to my collection. It's basically the same watch but the 1K keep pulling me 😀


----------



## slinemfc

CasioVibe said:


>


What's the power button on the band for? 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe

Daruba said:


> The GWG-1000 is an awesome watch. I own a GWG-2000 and I'm extremely happy with it.
> However, I want to own the GWG-1000 also to add to my collection. It's basically the same watch but the 1K keep pulling me


I’ve read the lcd is more legible than the GWG-1000. The GWG-2000 is a looker and glad you’re loving it


----------



## Kenster21

$20 and it’s great!


----------



## CasioVibe

slinemfc said:


> What's the power button on the band for?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


It is a 300 lumen led flashlight, with multi modes. It is also rechargeable through usb c. 
It is made by MecArmy. It is a great addition and so useful in many situations that need a flashlight.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Ginseng108

Brand new Gravitymaster GR-B100 today!
Tough Solar and Bluetooth ftw. This ani-digi has the most amazing, crisp, high-contrast digital display I've seen. Love it.
Aside from a little excess strap tail, it fits very well and comfortably on my 6.5" flat wrist.


----------



## therion

Just in, the full Ti GMW-B5000TCM-1



I really wish I knew the head had a different finish than the bracelet. Casio need to get someone who makes more accurate product photos.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

GR-B200 arrived, thought I'd give it a go while I got a deal on it, I knew it was a big 'un, but it's just past my limit, here it is next to my GST-B300 for comparison, it only looks marginally bigger, but it feels much bigger on wrist, I never intended to use all the features and it's great that you can use the app to turn redundant ones off, anyway, I've decided to flip as I can make a few quid to go into the watch fund, or I can just return it within a month


----------



## Ginseng108

The GR-B200 seems very similar in all respects to my Muddy GG-B100. So much so that at one point I was trying to decide between the two. In the end, I went with the Mudmaster because it seemed less plasticky. Especially the buckle hardware.
But, as big as it is, and it isn't very big by Mudmaster standards, it fits and comforms exceedingly well to my 6.5" wrist. In fact, it's one of the more comfortable watches I own, Casio or otherwise.


BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> GR-B200 arrived, thought I'd give it a go while I got a deal on it, I knew it was a big 'un, but it's just past my limit, here it is next to my GST-B300 for comparison, it only looks marginally bigger, but it feels much bigger on wrist, I never intended to use all the features and it's great that you can use the app to turn redundant ones off, anyway, I've decided to flip as I can make a few quid to go into the watch fund, or I can just return it within a month
> View attachment 16467991
> 
> View attachment 16467990


----------



## TTV

New pet arrived: GWF-1000 🐸










































































Now I finally have my first Frogman. Fits to my wrist nicely, looks as expected and has the F-mojo 😍 Let's see where this leads...


----------



## CasioVibe

TTV said:


> New pet arrived: GWF-1000
> View attachment 16468314
> 
> View attachment 16468315
> 
> View attachment 16468316
> 
> View attachment 16468318
> 
> View attachment 16468319
> 
> View attachment 16468322
> 
> View attachment 16468323
> 
> View attachment 16468324
> 
> View attachment 16468325
> 
> 
> 
> Now I finally have my first Frogman. Fits to my wrist nicely, looks as expected and has the F-mojo  Let's see where this leads...



















More frogs will be on the site soon


----------



## babyivan

GWG-2000-1A5 ♥♥♥♥


----------



## babyivan

TTV said:


> New pet arrived: GWF-1000 🐸
> View attachment 16468314
> 
> View attachment 16468315
> 
> View attachment 16468316
> 
> View attachment 16468318
> 
> View attachment 16468319
> 
> View attachment 16468322
> 
> View attachment 16468323
> 
> View attachment 16468324
> 
> View attachment 16468325
> 
> 
> 
> Now I finally have my first Frogman. Fits to my wrist nicely, looks as expected and has the F-mojo 😍 Let's see where this leads...


Congrats on the new arrival! 👌

She's a beauty ♥


----------



## TTV

babyivan said:


> GWG-2000-1A5 ♥♥♥♥


Congrats on the new beast 🙂👍 You had similar DHL Expressexperience as I did with 🐸; it took only 2 days from Osaka Japan to Helsinki Finland 🥳


----------



## Rozebol

GW5000U… haven’t worn anything else in 2 weeks. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## babyivan

TTV said:


> Congrats on the new beast 🙂👍 You had similar DHL Expressexperience as I did with 🐸; it took only 2 days from Osaka Japan to Helsinki Finland 🥳


Not only is DHL super fast, but it seems like there's never any issues in customs like there is with FedEx or UPS. I've never had a surprise inspection with DHL.


----------



## TTV

babyivan said:


> Not only is DHL super fast, but it seems like there's never any issues in customs like there is with FedEx or UPS. I've never had a surprise inspection with DHL.


You have better customs rules 👍 I have to pay taxes of all non-EU orders, so Sakura prices will get +25% 😔 Same with all couriers, but no additional inspections luckily. Out of those 3 companies you mentioned, DHL is definitely my preference always when available.


----------



## babyivan

TTV said:


> You have better customs rules  I have to pay taxes of all non-EU orders, so Sakura prices will get +25%  Same with all couriers, but no additional inspections luckily. Out of those 3 companies you mentioned, DHL is definitely my preference always when available.


My friend lives in the Czech Republic, he cries to me all the time about VAT/customs fees.

He recently got lucky though, he bought a mudmaster on eBay from Dubai and the seller put $50 value on the form. 

He only had to pay about $40 USD total for a $500 purchase. That's about what I pay in tax when I buy from eBay (since July 2019, when they started taking sales tax ).


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

After deciding not to keep the mighty GR-B200 (although despite the size it was VERY comfy on) I ordered the GST-B300 (on the left) to go with my existing one...








Formal and casual, although both are suitable either way🤣
People often have more than one B5000 colourway but I don't often see people post with more than one colour of the same G Steel, and as it was half price from the outlet, why not?


----------



## Daruba

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> After deciding not to keep the mighty GR-B200 (although despite the size it was VERY comfy on) I ordered the GST-B300 (on the left) to go with my existing one...
> View attachment 16475022
> 
> Formal and casual, although both are suitable either way🤣
> People often have more than one B5000 colourway but I don't often see people post with more than one colour of the same G Steel, and as it was half price from the outlet, why not?


The GST-B300 is a great watch. 
I have the GST-B300SD which is with the steel bracelet. I think I'm going for the B300-1A which is with the resin/rubber band.
I do also have the B100-1A, B200-1A and B400-1A. These are just awesome watches.


----------



## mougino

This just in  Tokyo Music Night DW-5600MNT-8










Arrived lightning fast from CreationWatches, even after I chose the slow epacket method. I was hit by tax but less than expected, all in all paid less than 100€ for this Asia LE


----------



## FarmeR57

G-6900B with 6900BC bezel and v2 combi


----------



## CasioVibe

Thanks to joneb3 , I now own a Rangeman GPR-B1000-1BDR. 


























My favorite screen display is with the sunrise/sunset information.


----------



## TTV

CasioVibe said:


> Thanks to joneb3 , I now own a Rangeman GPR-B1000-1BDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite screen display is with the sunrise/sunset information.


Congrats, really nice piece 😍👍 I'd like to get one too 😉


----------



## CasioVibe

TTV said:


> Congrats, really nice piece  I'd like to get one too


I didn’t realize at the time how rare the black, green version really is. From the research I’ve done, it was a limited release for 2018. Casio decided to discontinue for no reason, that same year. Today, it is hard to come by. There is one currently for sale on eBay from Japan. Either way, doesn’t matter what color you get, it is a great watch! Here is a link to an interesting review by Jonathan Ocab. Casio G-Shock Rangeman GPR-B1000-1B / GPR-B1000-1BJR Review


----------



## Ginseng108

GWG-100. Love this black sheep of a Mudmaster.


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## TTV

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16489702


Nice color match 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

Yesterday the *GA-900A-1A9 *was the newest addition to my collection.
They specified a 7-years battery life. 

*Pending for 2022:*
_MRG-G1000B-1A4 (2nd week of april)
AWM500D-1A
GW-6900-1
GXW-56-1B
GMW-B5-D-1
Seiko Astron SSF093_

(internet pic)


----------



## joneb3

CasioVibe said:


> Thanks to joneb3 , I now own a Rangeman GPR-B1000-1BDR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite screen display is with the sunrise/sunset information.


Looking good!


----------



## slinemfc

tommy_boy said:


> View attachment 16489702


What adaptors are you using on that?
Lovely band too.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy

slinemfc said:


> What adaptors are you using on that?
> Lovely band too.
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Thx. I use JaysandKays adaptors. I tried a set from Ali and found them to be bulky in comparison.


----------



## mcisk




----------



## OkiFrog

Picked up the new steel square at my local shop.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

OkiFrog said:


> Picked up the new steel square at my local shop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats! It’s a beauty that will last you a long time.


----------



## JumpJ37

OkiFrog said:


> Picked up the new steel square at my local shop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is this the new matte black? What’s the model number for it? Looks really great in this photo, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101

Loving this, much more comfortable than my GWG-1000 on my 7.5" wrist.


----------



## Daruba

Today I did pickup these 2 timepieces:


----------



## OkiFrog

JumpJ37 said:


> Is this the new matte black? What’s the model number for it? Looks really great in this photo, congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Here’s the model number GMW-B5000MB-1.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kairo

Finally my WW-5300 dressed with bezel and strap 🌞


----------



## NakedYoga

Just took delivery of this GWM 5610 last week and wore it for the first time today:



http://imgur.com/GACWmG6


It replaces this non G Shock Casio:



http://imgur.com/kqSoxf2


----------



## b0n3s

After many years, I can safely mark this model off my list!

Just arrived from Japan, and I couldn’t be happier!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

My Shiny New G, a gift rather than a purchase








Very Pleased with it 😬


----------



## Daruba

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> My Shiny New G, a gift rather than a purchase
> View attachment 16509989
> 
> Very Pleased with it 😬


It’s an awesome time peace. Look very mature and masculine.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Daruba said:


> It’s an awesome time peace. Look very mature and masculine.


Especially next to the Rose Gold one to the left


----------



## babyivan

Gulfmaster GWN-1000B-1B


----------



## TTV

Oujee, my GWG-100 Mudmaster just arrived:
























































Really comfortable on my wrist, much better fit than GWG-2000 had. The looks, functions and weight are just perfect for me 🥳😍👍


----------



## babyivan

Two arrived today:

GA2110ET-8









And a GMWB5000TB-1


----------



## CasioExplorer

This is my second square (after the full SS one).
Didn't intend to buy it but couldn't resist the 40% discount rate. Very fond of the original 1983 look. Amazing watch for the money.


----------



## TTV

CasioExplorer said:


> This is my second square (after the full SS one).
> Didn't intend to buy it but couldn't resist the 40% discount rate. Very fond of the original 1983 look. Amazing watch for the money.
> 
> View attachment 16520875


Congrats 👍

BTW, nice to have you back here, you were quiet some time 🙂


----------



## CasioExplorer

Thanks TTV!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Just collected this, naturally straight on wrist 👍


----------



## Kairo

My new DW-5600C Japan S.
In fact my fiftieth square 🙂
New battery, gasket. All pusher removed, cleaned and lubed.
I was quite happy when i discovered this Japan S was a 901 module, and my other Japan S was a 691 module.
Som pictures of the watch, also together with my other S and my Japan V.


----------



## ven

GMW-B5000MB-1ER
A G that should never have happened. Yes I love squares , not many don’t. But I’m not usually a metal bracelet G type, I like Gs as resin plastic(yup I’m weird). Then the size, too small as use to larger Gs. Yet this ticked so many boxes and needed to at least have one screw back square!















Polished edges are finger print magnets, the brushed bezel will be susceptible to scratches. So not a daily beater G. Not for me anyway.


----------



## Maddog1970

My Casio crack dealer offered me first dibs on the 2 MR-G squares, but I just could not pull the trigger on either…….it’s B2000 analog brother was an entirely different matter!


----------



## RadiumWatches

Maddog1970 said:


> My Casio crack dealer offered me first dibs on the 2 MR-G squares, but I just could not pull the trigger on either…….it’s B2000 analog brother was an entirely different matter!
> View attachment 16528446
> View attachment 16528447
> View attachment 16528449


What a beautiful watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

My latest purchase is not a G. It's this.....a 2022 Honda CB500X!!  

Yes I already have a dual-sport bike, but I decided I wanted a streetbike again. Not interested in any of the high horsepower monsters, I'd just get myself in trouble and don't need that at my age. From all accounts this is a great mid-sized bike and should be loads of fun! I'm also digging the green/black paint scheme with the gold highlights. It is really a beautiful machine in person.












For any of you wondering if I test-drove the bike first, the answer is no. And the pic below is the reason why. This was our weather today in Western Pennsylvania, on 28 March!! That's a snow plow that was in front of me, spreading ashes on the road due to the icy conditions.











And since this is a G forum - this is the watch I was wearing today, FWIW.


----------



## CC

Been a while since I bought anything due to being more than satisfied with my current stable of G-Shock.

But... This is a good looking watch, I found a good deal and it's my Birthday today (big 50 😊)...





































Oh and I've just started my 4th job in a year.


----------



## TTV

Happy new G day to me, actually Triple G Day; new *GWR-B1000-1A1JF* just arrived 😍👍

































































Cool looking and super comfortable and lightweight Master of G 🥳


----------



## Daruba

Yesterday I received my *MRG-G1000B-1A4








*


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Another eBay Bargain (£15!), I'll either flip it to cover my next takeaway or keep it for work, such an underrated G


----------



## ven

TTV said:


> Happy new G day to me, actually Triple G Day; new *GWR-B1000-1A1JF* just arrived 😍👍
> View attachment 16544985
> 
> View attachment 16544986
> 
> View attachment 16544987
> 
> View attachment 16544988
> 
> View attachment 16544989
> 
> View attachment 16544990
> 
> View attachment 16544991
> 
> View attachment 16544992
> 
> 
> Cool looking and super comfortable and lightweight Master of G 🥳


Crazy!!! I’ve got one due in tomorrow! How are you finding it? Have read a little mixed in comfort or too light or ??? Maybe too fussy 😀. But couldn’t resist , wear in good health 🙏🏻


----------



## TTV

ven said:


> Crazy!!! I’ve got one due in tomorrow! How are you finding it? Have read a little mixed in comfort or too light or ??? Maybe too fussy 😀. But couldn’t resist , wear in good health 🙏🏻


Thanks @ven 🙂 This fits my wrist 101% perfectly, just correct strap hole spacing for comfortable tight fit. Weight is super light, I find it positive issue. This is just like little thicker GA-2100 🤣 Carbon fibre strap and monocoque back are sleek and soft on skin. The only "feel complain" is the band keeper, which could be slightly thighter to keep the strap better in place in all positions. 

The dial is bit mixed; main hands and indexes are super legible in all conditions, while the modewheel is pretty hard to read due to font size and contrast. Dual time dial is ok to view in daylight and with LED. The lume superior, even on the tip of second hand. LED is so bright that it can be used as flashlight for close distances 🙂

Battery level indicator is great, I'd like to have it on my MTG-B2k as well.

I was struggling between this GWR-B1k and GWF-A1k and selected this due to lower weight, shorter lug distance and somehow more attractive dial and bezel. That being said and done, it's easy to select the next big analog G 😉


----------



## mamba

My latest 😃👊
As I gave my older square m5610 to my son already ages ago. I was looking for replacement, and upgraded to the Classic:
G-SHOCK GW-5000U-1ER

Made in Japan
Upgraded module 3495
Premium screw down case back with DLC coating
Sharper lcd digits
Full Auto LED backlight
Supple strap


----------



## mrwomble

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Another eBay Bargain (£15!), I'll either flip it to cover my next takeaway or keep it for work, such an underrated G
> View attachment 16545502


Great score! What model is this?


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

mrwomble said:


> Great score! What model is this?


its a G7700, and it sold as quick as I bought it for 3 times what I paid (after fees), maybe I should have priced it higher lol,


----------



## Col. Max Pyatnitski

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Another eBay Bargain (£15!), I'll either flip it to cover my next takeaway or keep it for work, such an underrated G
> View attachment 16545502


It's a super watch. I bought one a few years back, and then when I started being at home so much with lockdown etc., it became my daily watch (have it on right now). Have worn it by accident with a suit a few times now we're back to some normality.
Super amount of functionality, and the dual timers are really handy for cooking in my experience. ISO week, and which day of the year you're on, on watch-face is brilliant too! A steal for £15 (I'd buy a second for that price!).


----------



## mnf67

First G-Shock and brand new arrival- GMS2100:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

TTV said:


> Thanks @ven 🙂 This fits my wrist 101% perfectly, just correct strap hole spacing for comfortable tight fit. Weight is super light, I find it positive issue. This is just like little thicker GA-2100 🤣 Carbon fibre strap and monocoque back are sleek and soft on skin. The only "feel complain" is the band keeper, which could be slightly thighter to keep the strap better in place in all positions.
> 
> The dial is bit mixed; main hands and indexes are super legible in all conditions, while the modewheel is pretty hard to read due to font size and contrast. Dual time dial is ok to view in daylight and with LED. The lume superior, even on the tip of second hand. LED is so bright that it can be used as flashlight for close distances 🙂
> 
> Battery level indicator is great, I'd like to have it on my MTG-B2k as well.
> 
> I was struggling between this GWR-B1k and GWF-A1k and selected this due to lower weight, shorter lug distance and somehow more attractive dial and bezel. That being said and done, it's easy to select the next big analog G 😉


Fantastic stuff, glad happy. It’s a nice G, as you say light at iirc 72g or near that. Comfy and very legible.


----------



## ven

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 16546564


Out of the ball park! Beautiful congrats🥰👊🏻


----------



## ven

mamba said:


> My latest 😃👊
> As I gave my older square m5610 to my son already ages ago. I was looking for replacement, and upgraded to the Classic:
> G-SHOCK GW-5000U-1ER
> 
> Made in Japan
> Upgraded module 3495
> Premium screw down case back with DLC coating
> Sharper lcd digits
> Full Auto LED backlight
> Supple strap
> 
> View attachment 16545901
> 
> View attachment 16545900
> 
> View attachment 16545899
> 
> View attachment 16545898
> 
> View attachment 16545897


Yes👊🏻 Very nice , wear in good health 🙏🏻


----------



## ManhattanMD

New add to the collection. Solar module, titanium, blue, camo, sapphire crystal. What's not to love?


----------



## Pete26

My Trantixxi today.


----------



## tighthams




----------



## Ronbo710

Not shiny or new but it's my latest. I had one once before and regretted selling it the minute I did. Finally back in he collection. LOVE the All Business covert look !!!


----------



## babyivan

Arrived yesterday....
Part of the Midnight Fog series, GM2100MF-5AJF.

The dial is slightly lighter than the 1a1 variant. And of course this one has the positive display and white hands. The best way to describe the color is a flat rose gold/copper-ish tone, and the straps are smoke/semi-translucent. 

A very unique colorway I think. I might grab the Blue Square from the series as well, but still on the fence.


----------



## Pete26

Retirement has not cured me of my watch/G addiction. I traded my Speedmaster a couple of weeks ago for these besides the Trantixxi. He included an 8 slot leather roll and some straps.


----------



## ven

babyivan said:


> Arrived yesterday....
> Part of the Midnight Fog series, GM2100MF-5AJF.
> 
> The dial is slightly lighter than the 1a1 variant. And of course this one has the positive display and white hands. The best way to describe the color is a flat rose gold/copper-ish tone, and the straps are smoke/semi-translucent.
> 
> A very unique colorway I think. I might grab the Blue Square from the series as well, but still on the fence.


Defo one of if not the nicest of the metal oaks imo. Wear in good health 🙏🏻


----------



## babyivan

ven said:


> Defo one of if not the nicest of the metal oaks imo. Wear in good health


Thanks ven! 

I got a really cool one coming in, the Christmas version of the gm2100. I'm not a religious man, I just love the red and indices and the gold hands, LOL


----------



## JoeShmoe414

There are so many great Gshock models!!!


----------



## elborderas

I didn't have any watch in the wish list and i haven't bought one in a while but... as i needed to order one for a gift from Japan... I thought that maybe it made sense to order 2 and compensate this way for the shipping and import fees.

So I went for this nice GW-S5600U-1JF to complete the -U trio.


----------



## Casimodo

Earlier this afternoon I took delivery of my first ever G-Shock, a GW-M5610U-1JF









This one sure took its time. I wanted to get a square G-shock for a couple of years now, but functionality-wise there always were too many small things that bothered me. So I never bought one and eventually kinda gave up on the idea. Until the U models were released.
This one ticks almost all my boxes. It has everything I want (the same button layout as my AE1200s, multi-band, solar, a positive display) and nothing I really don't want (bluetooth and smart functionality).

Not sure if I'll get another G anytime soon. Perhaps if they release a full stainless steel version with this exact module ... 

I'm also not sure yet if I'll do any modding. If I do, it'll probably be the usual JaysAndKays bullbars and NATO adapters. Nothing fancy.
I certainly won't be getting one of those fake stainless steel bezel and bracelet kits.


----------



## ven

elborderas said:


> I didn't have any watch in the wish list and i haven't bought one in a while but... as i needed to order one for a gift from Japan... I thought that maybe it made sense to order 2 and compensate this way for the shipping and import fees.
> 
> So I went for this nice GW-S5600U-1JF to complete the -U trio.


Great minds and all that😀
In today 👊🏻


----------



## elborderas

ven said:


> Great minds and all that
> In today


What a beauty you have there! 
I have to say that i like it in person even more.

No plans to replace the strap or bezel so far.

The strap is similar to my Kobe one. Harder than usual but it allows to have it a bit looser on the wrist while still keeping the watch in place due to the strap's tension.


----------



## ven

elborderas said:


> What a beauty you have there!
> I have to say that i like it in person even more.
> 
> No plans to replace the strap or bezel so far.
> 
> The strap is similar to my Kobe one. Harder than usual but it allows to have it a bit looser on the wrist while still keeping the watch in place due to the strap's tension.


Cheers and back at you. I find comfortable to, I think worst shape plays a part. As the cf doesn’t form around the same. So if have a thicker wrist it tends to fill the band better (or so I’ve found). My wrist isn’t too wide, but it’s quite thick. The gravity cf is same and also comfortable. Where I have read a few find uncomfortable and sold them on.


----------



## ven

Due in from CA thanks to an awesome dude Euge . Modded both my 9400’s. Blackout hydro mod with green film, pos one orange for the DC band and bezel. Also could not resist one of his 9400 to, hydro mod and jelly bezel, cf strap. Not with me yet, but hopefully next week or so🙏🏻
















and this so will be 3 x 9400 now


----------



## TTV

ven said:


> Due in from CA thanks to an awesome dude Euge . Modded both my 9400’s. Blackout hydro mod with green film, pos one orange for the DC band and bezel. Also could not resist one of his 9400 to, hydro mod and jelly bezel, cf strap. Not with me yet, but hopefully next week or so🙏🏻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this so will be 3 x 9400 now


Too cool 😍👍


----------



## ven

TTV said:


> Too cool 😍👍


Cheers can’t wait, as we know the negatives are really that legible come low light. No big deal as it’s not a daily wear. But the hydro mod makes it much easier on the eye. Was recommended to hydro the pos one, to make the orange pop more but decided just to leave. Wanted it low key if makes sense and not distract too much away from the DC attire.
The blue, well seems another bit of colour coming into the G family, must be getting brave in my older age 😀


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

ven said:


> Cheers can’t wait, as we know the negatives are really that legible come low light. No big deal as it’s not a daily wear. But the hydro mod makes it much easier on the eye. Was recommended to hydro the pos one, to make the orange pop more but decided just to leave. Wanted it low key if makes sense and not distract too much away from the DC attire.
> The blue, well seems another bit of colour coming into the G family, must be getting brave in my older age 😀


They look great

I saw a few of @euge_lee Rangeman posts on Reddit, got me pricing them up, I'd never considered one but they're really trying to muscle their way into my collection, it's inevitable I'll get one at some point and see if I can get away with one on my less than masculine looking wrist


----------



## ven

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> They look great
> 
> I saw a few of @euge_lee Rangeman posts on Reddit, got me pricing them up, I'd never considered one but they're really trying to muscle their way into my collection, it's inevitable I'll get one at some point and see if I can get away with one on my less than masculine looking wrist


Yes he can do the hydro mod on any neg (or pos) or add the film to or both . It was when I asked for a green eye on the blackout, made him realise the film and hydro work even better , making the colour pop more. The 9400 is a bit of a chunk, but nothing on say the gpr b1000 or gwg1000 types. More a chunky medium size to me compared to others. 
Cheers👍🏻


----------



## euge_lee

My ears were burning…


----------



## ven

euge_lee said:


> My ears were burning…


Top man 👊🏻👊🏻👊🏻🙏🏻


----------



## JERSTERCA

My first negative display! I can read it better than I thought after reading some reviews. Also combi bracelet is very nice!


----------



## Munks337

My GST-B400XD arrived from Japan today, finished sizing the bracelet. I love how thin it is. 7” wrist. Perfect!


----------



## TTV

Munks337 said:


> My GST-B400XD arrived from Japan today, finished sizing the bracelet. I love how thin it is. 7” wrist. Perfect!
> View attachment 16566245
> 
> View attachment 16566244


Gorgeous piece, congrats @Munks337 😍👍


----------



## CC

Q1000 has always been one of my favourite G's and I'm also a huge fan of the composite bracelet with screw adjustment. So when I seen this on eBay I was all in...



















With his older brother...


----------



## CasioVibe

Found it at a local Pawn shop. Couldn’t resist since this Frogman is rare to find. It is the G-SHOCK Yellow Frogman GF-8250-9JF. It first came out back on October 2010. Yellow bezel with black lettering. First GF-8250 model.


----------



## Dwijaya

Just pull the trigger on


----------



## TTV

CasioVibe said:


> Found it at a local Pawn shop. Couldn’t resist since this Frogman is rare to find. It is the G-SHOCK Yellow Frogman GF-8250-9JF. It first came out back on October 2010. Yellow bezel with black lettering. First GF-8250 model.


Nice catch 😍👍 How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Moonbiter

CasioVibe said:


> Found it at a local Pawn shop. Couldn’t resist since this Frogman is rare to find. It is the G-SHOCK Yellow Frogman GF-8250-9JF. It first came out back on October 2010. Yellow bezel with black lettering. First GF-8250 model.


Can't believe you found that at a local pawn shop! You can still get replacement resins for that one at a reasonable price. I actually had to use a GF-8235 bezel to restore my DW-8200BM.


----------



## CasioVibe

TTV said:


> Nice catch  How much did you pay for it?


Initially it was listed at $650 and it was there for over a month. The overall condition of the watch is nos. Final price out the door was for $487


----------



## Moonbiter

I posted this on the incoming thread, but I figure a couple more pictures wouldn't hurt . The PRW-50YT Firefall, something like a baby Mudman. Pretty much the same feature set except for 100M instead of 200M water resist rating. Has sapphire instead of mineral glass, as compared to other PRW-50 watches. It's size-wise only a little bigger than my usual square GW-B5600, 48mm with the crown, 42mm without the crown and sensors bump.
I love the look, it's much lighter than I expected due to the titanium band. The titanium band has quick-release bars like a number of other ProTreks, so easy to change out the band (though it is an odd size, 23mm.) Not loud, super functional, good contrast on the white hands versus the dusky grey background.


----------



## CasioVibe

Moonbiter said:


> Can't believe you found that at a local pawn shop! You can still get replacement resins for that one at a reasonable price. I actually had to use a GF-8235 bezel to restore my DW-8200BM.


Same here. It is not often a Frogman comes up for sale at a local Pawn shop. It is a first for me. The bezel and straps are still available on eBay if needed, for this model. 

Here was the original listing on OfferUp. I contacted the seller and he gave me his Pawn shop address. I immediately drove there to check it out and eventually purchased it.


----------



## Kicksplode

It's not new condition, but here's a new to me GW-5000:










Thanks to journeyforce for pointing this out in the deals thread, I was able to pick this up from Mercari Japan for $96 plus shipping/Buyee fees. The build quality and comfort are a noticeable step up from the other G squares in my collection, to the point that I don't think I can ever go back. I plan on modding this with an aftermarket bezel and strap, but I'll probably also pick up a new 5000u model at some point.


----------



## Racer88

Until last week, my last watch purchase was September 2021. So, I've been on a "relative hiatus." But, I could not resist the new GWG-2000 Mudmaster! I've posted it elsewhere, but it fits on this thread, too!

The GWG-2000 may just be the "ultimate" or "apex" G-Shock. It is fantastic in every way.









I love me some legible watches. This one is super-legible!


----------



## Daruba

Racer88 said:


> Until last week, my last watch purchase was September 2021.  So, I've been on a "relative hiatus." But, I could not resist the new GWG-2000 Mudmaster! I've posted it elsewhere, but it fits on this thread, too!
> 
> The GWG-2000 may just be the "ultimate" or "apex" G-Shock. It is fantastic in every way.
> View attachment 16582113
> 
> 
> I love me some legible watches. This one is super-legible!
> View attachment 16582117


Congrats @Racer88 with this awesome watch. It fits you very well.


----------



## Racer88

Daruba said:


> Congrats @Racer88 with this awesome watch. It fits you very well.


Thanks!
My wrist is only 7". But, it's on the flat side, so that helps with the bigger watches. Good thing... It turns out... I like big watches!


----------



## spicynoodle

Racer88 said:


> View attachment 16582134


Did you swap the guts of the polished version into your PVD version? Looks great!

I've missed owning a square and having a sub-4 oz. watch in my collection, so I picked up this GW-M5610U-1CJF.  I don't think I could ask for a square that's more tailored to my tastes than this one!


----------



## Racer88

spicynoodle said:


> Did you swap the guts of the polished version into your PVD version? Looks great!


Nope. The Bulova Lunar Pilot is OEM. "Dark side of the moon." I think it was a short run.

The only thing I've changed was the crap leather OEM strap for a @Kizzi NASA replica strap.


----------



## Heithel

Edit: didn’t realise this thread was for G-Shocks sorry folks!


----------



## Jwangupstream

New to the g-shock family. Picked up this GW5000U and loving it so much


----------



## TTV

Oujee, today it finally arrived; A🐸 😍
















































































Supercool watch, wears even better than my GWF-1000 🐸


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> Oujee, today it finally arrived; A🐸 😍
> View attachment 16589453
> 
> View attachment 16589455
> 
> View attachment 16589458
> 
> View attachment 16589459
> 
> View attachment 16589460
> 
> View attachment 16589462
> 
> View attachment 16589465
> 
> View attachment 16589467
> 
> View attachment 16589469
> 
> View attachment 16589470
> 
> Supercool watch, wears even better than my GWF-1000 🐸


Congrats with this fine piece called "Fruits of labor".


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Congrats with this fine piece called "Fruits of labor".


Thanks @Daruba 😍👍


----------



## Dwijaya

Dwijaya said:


> Just pull the trigger on
> View attachment 16580218


----------



## Drummer1

Just ordered the G-Shock GM-2100MG-1A “Moon Watch” a few minutes ago! I love the look and details that went into this GM-2100🤩.
















I thought I better get this one before it is hard to find later!
I will post pics of it when it comes in!


----------



## boy_wonder

Just bought the least popular, lowest spec mudmaster... love it. All I need for this years holiday watch, solar, wt and MB6. Got it for £150 new in a high street shop. Bargain I think. Love the serious mudmasters but couldn't justify the cost for functions I'll never use. This basic one will survive sand and swimming for years to come.


----------



## TTV

boy_wonder said:


> Just bought the least popular, lowest spec mudmaster... love it. All I need for this years holiday watch, solar, wt and MB6. Got it for £150 new in a high street shop. Bargain I think. Love the serious mudmasters but couldn't justify the cost for functions I'll never use. This basic one will survive sand and swimming for years to come.
> View attachment 16592304


Great piece, congrats @boy_wonder 👍GWG-100 is my favorite Mudmaster as well 😍


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Bought it, sold it, regretted it, bought it again.
It's like I got back with my ex 🤣


----------



## babyivan

Drummer1 said:


> Just ordered the G-Shock GM-2100MG-1A “Moon Watch” a few minutes ago! I love the look and details that went into this GM-2100.
> View attachment 16592156
> 
> View attachment 16592155
> 
> I thought I better get this one before it is hard to find later!
> I will post pics of it when it comes in!


Awesome purchase! Good idea to get one, as they won't be around forever. I picked mine up early on. It is one of the coolest G-Shocks I have. The bezel is so cool with its textured Moon-like surface. 

Overall, I love the metal bezel 2100 series! 

I just picked up a fifth one myself, via a trade with my good buddy @Dr_Driggy1998. 
The OG green from the initial release. GM2100B-3A


----------



## PA86

Just picked up the DW5600CS-1. Digging the orange and glossy band.

G’s up, Skmeis down.


----------



## babyivan

PA86 said:


> Just picked up the DW5600CS-1. Digging the orange and glossy band.
> 
> G’s up, Skmeis down.
> 
> View attachment 16597479


Quite an interesting collection you got there!


----------



## Sandalsanglir

G6900, also my first G


----------



## Robert Bays

This beautiful thing. These metal casioaks are amazing. Perfect simplicity.


----------



## Ginseng108

I almost ordered that rainbow jelly Skmei.


PA86 said:


> Just picked up the DW5600CS-1. Digging the orange and glossy band.
> 
> G’s up, Skmeis down.
> 
> View attachment 16597479


----------



## PA86

Ginseng108 said:


> I almost ordered that rainbow jelly Skmei.


it’s super fun, gets compliments every time I wear it!


----------



## Fergfour

Couldn't pass up a good deal on a TVA.


----------



## Rocat

Broke down and ordered the updated square GW-M5610U. I’ll give the updated module a try. It should be here tomorrow.
Amazon had a $13 and change coupon that brought it down with tax to around $96 or so.


----------



## Drummer101

gwg 2000 Mudmaster toyota land cruiser edition.


----------



## CC

Drummer101 said:


> gwg 2000 Mudmaster toyota land cruiser edition.
> View attachment 16601261
> View attachment 16601261


Good choice. By far the best GWG2K IMHO.


----------



## watchnc




----------



## Daruba

watchnc said:


> View attachment 16603503


Beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## Richard210

Gwx5600


----------



## ghanycz

GW6900-1 
Between this and my 5610U, I think I’ve got all I need for a solid two piece g shock collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasty

I just got a AWG-M100SB-2aer.  
An amazing package in a small watch - comfy, very much legible at a glance + so light you don't even notice it.










As soon as I have a bit more time, I'll let you know how it wears on a daily basis..


----------



## ven

One new and 2 back modded 
My 2 x 9400’s landed all the way from CA. Huge shout out to Euge Lee for the hydro mod and film. ❤ them even more now😎👊🏻. True gent and a pleasure , real nice work❤
Couldn’t resist one of his hydro modded 9400’s with blue jelly to. 
Thank you very much 👊🏻🙏🏻👊🏻
Naked










Dressed


----------



## kenls

ven said:


> One new and 2 back modded
> My 2 x 9400’s landed all the way from CA. Huge shout out to Euge Lee for the hydro mod and film. ❤ them even more now😎👊🏻. True gent and a pleasure , real nice work❤
> Couldn’t resist one of his hydro modded 9400’s with blue jelly to.
> Thank you very much 👊🏻🙏🏻👊🏻
> Naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed


Nice! Loving the blue jelly. 

One question though, did your GMW-B500MB come from Down Under?


----------



## Drummer1

It finally arrived on Monday and am very impressed by the overall look and finish of this Moon Watch! It is definitely a keeper and my only gold watch.


----------



## ven

kenls said:


> Nice! Loving the blue jelly.
> 
> One question though, did your GMW-B500MB come from Down Under?


Well spotted, might start doing that and throw a random upside down one in, see who spots it. No idea, not worn it for maybe 3 or so days. So must have put it on upside down. I’ve done it a few times with the gwn q1000!!! Even now and then until I go to the clasp, it’s put on upside down to😂


----------



## Ctaranti

GMW-B5000MB-1
Am not generally a fan of negative displays, but this watch really caught my eye. The STN display does make it easier to read and the different finishes really give this watch visual interest. The bezel can sometime seem silvery as in the pic below or almost matte black depending on the light and angle of my wrist. Really liking this watch!


----------



## ven

Ctaranti said:


> GMW-B5000MB-1
> Am not generally a fan of negative displays, but this watch really caught my eye. The STN display does make it easier to read and the different finishes really give this watch visual interest. The bezel can sometime seem silvery as in the pic below or almost matte black depending on the light and angle of my wrist. Really liking this watch!
> View attachment 16610001


Agree, I sold my 5610bc as felt too small(more being I prefer larger Gs). This tempted me back and it’s a very nice square. Then added with the opposite end of the weight spectrum with the carbon fibre 167g V 47g.
Wear in good health 👊🏻


----------



## Deity42

I decided to stop being a little b about wearing bigger watches. (I've got something even bigger in the mail today or tomorrow.)








I'm a sucker for gold accents on black resin.


----------



## Ddpineda305

Just arrived from Japan.
GW-5000U-1JF


----------



## Deity42

GA-140 "Boombox."


----------



## Daruba

Deity42 said:


> GA-140 "Boombox."
> View attachment 16612974


Congrats  
Awesome watch, very masculine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ice_man

Picked this one up a week back.. totally loving it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielsallfix

First U-model for me.
Really enjoying this carbon/titanium square.


----------



## Jomarr

CC said:


> Been a while since I bought anything due to being more than satisfied with my current stable of G-Shock.
> 
> But... This is a good looking watch, I found a good deal and it's my Birthday today (big 50 )...
> 
> View attachment 16544951
> 
> 
> View attachment 16544952
> 
> 
> View attachment 16544953
> 
> 
> View attachment 16544954
> 
> 
> Oh and I've just started my 4th job in a year.


Congratulations!! Beautiful watch I love mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Deity42 said:


> I decided to stop being a little b about wearing bigger watches. (I've got something even bigger in the mail today or tomorrow.)
> View attachment 16611000
> 
> I'm a sucker for gold accents on black resin.


We await / welcome your arrival 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani




----------



## Jomarr

MTG B3000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

Two in the same day…

First:


















Second:


















Polar opposites of one another lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kajocfc

projekt-h said:


> Two in the same day…
> 
> First:


What model is it?


----------



## Kajocfc

Great watch despite its small issues. Love it so far.


----------



## projekt-h

Kajocfc said:


> What model is it?


GBDH-1000, I think this is the -1A7 or something like that.


----------



## journeyforce

I bought a new in box GWM-500F off the WUS sales forum on Sunday. It should arrive at some point this week. 

I know what you all are thinking. "But Journeyforce, didn't you already have a GWM-500F that you got from the Walamrt clearance sale last year"

Well it is true, I actually bought 4 of them from various Walmarts for $25 plus tax. However those all went as holiday gifts to folks last year. 

Since then I have wanted a blue bezel one but there are no more in walmarts and everybody is selling them new for $120 (even though they sold at most stores for $90 or less) and above on eBay because as with any discontinued item, folks be thinking they are like gold and raise the price. 

What the folks I gave these to love the most about the watch is that it is rugged and easy to read but thin enough for under most sleeves. The screwed in strap allows it to hug the wrist

Seller's pic until I get it in the mail


----------



## jovani

Casio GMW-B5000GD-4ER


----------



## L&W

ven said:


> One new and 2 back modded
> My 2 x 9400’s landed all the way from CA. Huge shout out to Euge Lee for the hydro mod and film. ❤ them even more now😎👊🏻. True gent and a pleasure , real nice work❤
> Couldn’t resist one of his hydro modded 9400’s with blue jelly to.
> Thank you very much 👊🏻🙏🏻👊🏻
> Naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed


I couldn't resist, I had to do this modd too. 😆
Devil red eye 👹🔴👁


----------



## TTV

L&W said:


> I couldn't resist, I had to do this modd too. 😆
> Devil red eye 👹🔴👁
> View attachment 16623242


Supercool 😍👍


----------



## L&W

TTV said:


> Supercool 😍👍


Thanks man! 🙏 🙂


----------



## ven

L&W said:


> I couldn't resist, I had to do this modd too. 😆
> Devil red eye 👹🔴👁
> View attachment 16623501


Awesome love it 🥰👊🏻👍🏻


----------



## ven

New G day for a bad week. Maharishi dropped by from Canada, huge shout to Nathalie. Already very good condition, but had a new spare band and bezel. Swapped over to make new , would have been rude not to😀
































I had forgot what a 🤬 the bezels can be taking off!! Now over the years, many Gs obv get a few angles, check out then worn. Odd glance now and then. This is the first G I can’t take my eyes off. Might be me, but do others find the orange markers kind of seductive?


----------



## L&W

ven said:


> Awesome love it 🥰👊🏻👍🏻


Thanks for the inspiration! 🙏🙂
Congrats to your Maharishi Mudmaster. It's awesome! 👌👍


----------



## ven

L&W said:


> Thanks for the inspiration! 🙏🙂
> Congrats to your Maharishi Mudmaster. It's awesome! 👌👍


Thank you 🙏🏻


----------



## MJH

MRG B5000B-1, no pic - still on its way.


----------



## TatsNGuns

ven said:


> New G day for a bad week. Maharishi dropped by from Canada, huge shout to Nathalie. Already very good condition, but had a new spare band and bezel. Swapped over to make new , would have been rude not to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgot what a  the bezels can be taking off!! Now over the years, many Gs obv get a few angles, check out then worn. Odd glance now and then. This is the first G I can’t take my eyes off. Might be me, but do others find the orange markers kind of seductive?


Seductive hmmmm or like super sweet & eye catching LOL 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

I think I posted about this elsewhere, but may as well make it "official" in the "Shiny New G" thread. Couldn't say no for $22 in the clearance case at Walmart.


----------



## Jomarr

MTG B3000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sennelier

Got a blue GW-B5600 in the mail today!


----------



## entropy1049

This guy today:


----------



## KAPABLE-K

Got these two Jason G-Shocks today


----------



## will16

Finally managed to find a TVA


----------



## slinemfc

entropy1049 said:


> This guy today:
> View attachment 16626596


How is the NATO strap fitted?
Looks great. 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## entropy1049

slinemfc said:


> How is the NATO strap fitted?
> Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Thank you! It’s on the Jays and Kay’s adapters. Fit like a glove. Highly recommend!


----------



## BikerJeff

Not a new G, but a new bracelet for an old G..... Doesn't pair to the sloping part of the case exactly, but its nice quality with solid links and a milled clasp. Not bad for £15 from AliEx.


----------



## Daruba

BikerJeff said:


> Not a new G, but a new bracelet for an old G..... Doesn't pair to the sloping part of the case exactly, but its nice quality with solid links and a milled clasp. Not bad for £15 from AliEx.
> 
> View attachment 16631924
> 
> 
> View attachment 16631925


Looks sharp! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Already had the DW5600c, but this makes for a great photo 👍


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## nolanz14

Fergfour said:


> Couldn't pass up a good deal on a TVA.
> 
> View attachment 16598135


Looks great! I'm looking for one and am interested if you can share your deal? TIA


----------



## Fergfour

nolanz14 said:


> Looks great! I'm looking for one and am interested if you can share your deal? TIA


$1300 private sale


----------



## Moonbiter

New-to-me GW-5000. Ordered from Japan for cheaper than I expected. A few light scratches on the screwback, crystal is spotless. Either a 2010 or 2020 one based on the batch number, I'd be surprised if it were really a 12-year-old one. Idea is load it up on DW-5600REC resins for a DW-5600C homage with improved features.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

In my case it's literally a shiny new G, dope new Tokyo Twilight


----------



## therion

Not so shiny, but definitely new, my second GWG-2000, the best looking version at the moment (in my humble opinion):


----------



## Kenster21




----------



## Daruba

therion said:


> Not so shiny, but definitely new, my second GWG-2000, the best looking version at the moment (in my humble opinion):


Congrats @therion it's an really awesome watch. I own exactly the same one and this watch is in my TOP 3 of favorite G-Shocks


----------



## MJH

Daruba said:


> Congrats @therion it's an really awesome watch. I own exactly the same one and this watch is in my TOP 3 of favorite G-Shocks


care to share the top 3?


----------



## Daruba

MJH said:


> care to share the top 3?


Sure:
1. GWG-2000-1A1
2. MRG-G1000B-1A4
3. GMW-B5000D-1

Watches and rankings might change based on my "mood of the day"


----------



## timeseekeer

Big box today from Japan


----------



## TTV

timeseekeer said:


> Big box today from Japan
> View attachment 16651687
> 
> View attachment 16651684
> 
> View attachment 16651683
> 
> View attachment 16651686
> 
> View attachment 16651679
> 
> View attachment 16651673
> 
> View attachment 16651676
> 
> View attachment 16651677
> 
> View attachment 16651682
> 
> View attachment 16651685
> 
> View attachment 16651680
> 
> View attachment 16651674
> 
> View attachment 16651670
> 
> View attachment 16651678
> 
> View attachment 16651681
> 
> View attachment 16651675
> 
> View attachment 16651669
> 
> View attachment 16651664
> 
> View attachment 16651672
> 
> View attachment 16651668
> 
> View attachment 16651665
> 
> View attachment 16651671
> 
> View attachment 16651667
> 
> View attachment 16651666
> 
> View attachment 16651659
> 
> View attachment 16651663
> 
> View attachment 16651660
> 
> View attachment 16651662
> 
> View attachment 16651658
> 
> View attachment 16651657
> 
> View attachment 16651661
> 
> View attachment 16651656
> 
> View attachment 16651655
> 
> View attachment 16651653
> 
> View attachment 16651652
> 
> View attachment 16651654
> 
> View attachment 16651651
> 
> View attachment 16651650
> 
> View attachment 16651649
> 
> View attachment 16651647
> 
> View attachment 16651648
> 
> View attachment 16651645
> 
> View attachment 16651646
> 
> View attachment 16651644
> 
> View attachment 16651643
> 
> View attachment 16651642


That's the new G day in its best, congrats for the new cuties 😍👍


----------



## Moonbiter

timeseekeer said:


> Big box today from Japan
> View attachment 16651687
> 
> View attachment 16651684
> 
> View attachment 16651683
> 
> View attachment 16651686
> 
> View attachment 16651679
> 
> View attachment 16651673
> 
> View attachment 16651676
> 
> View attachment 16651677
> 
> View attachment 16651682
> 
> View attachment 16651685
> 
> View attachment 16651680
> 
> View attachment 16651674
> 
> View attachment 16651670
> 
> View attachment 16651678
> 
> View attachment 16651681
> 
> View attachment 16651675
> 
> View attachment 16651669
> 
> View attachment 16651664
> 
> View attachment 16651672
> 
> View attachment 16651668
> 
> View attachment 16651665
> 
> View attachment 16651671
> 
> View attachment 16651667
> 
> View attachment 16651666
> 
> View attachment 16651659
> 
> View attachment 16651663
> 
> View attachment 16651660
> 
> View attachment 16651662
> 
> View attachment 16651658
> 
> View attachment 16651657
> 
> View attachment 16651661
> 
> View attachment 16651656
> 
> View attachment 16651655
> 
> View attachment 16651653
> 
> View attachment 16651652
> 
> View attachment 16651654
> 
> View attachment 16651651
> 
> View attachment 16651650
> 
> View attachment 16651649
> 
> View attachment 16651647
> 
> View attachment 16651648
> 
> View attachment 16651645
> 
> View attachment 16651646
> 
> View attachment 16651644
> 
> View attachment 16651643
> 
> View attachment 16651642


Amazing haul! I love the autumn leaves one. Was the DW-5700ML pricey? I like that one but haven't been able to find a good deal on it.


----------



## Blubaru703




----------



## TitanCi

All purchased within this month, but the latest one to come is the GWG2k from Japan. A really nice GShock for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

Moonbiter said:


> Amazing haul! I love the autumn leaves one. Was the DW-5700ML pricey? I like that one but haven't been able to find a good deal on it.


The 5700ML was about $130... without box, but the metal keeper and backplate is almost like new


----------



## Moonbiter

timeseekeer said:


> The 5700ML was about $130... without box, but the metal keeper and backplate is almost like new


Nice! That's a good price for it I think. I love the look of the red screen. The DW-5000ML always seems to go for more. I think you can still find replacement resins for the DW-5700ML too, since it has the "new" dimensions, not the DW-5xxxC dimensions. Enjoy it!


----------



## Nolander

Just came in the mail today.


----------



## HerrSavage

Just got it about a week ago. I am urgently working to find a blue band solution… I bought a Casio blue strap and have ordered a box of spring bars and hope I can make it fit. Ideally I would get the blue band from the blue metal version but apparently it’s not possible to order one.

I love the look of this watch, but the lack of lume is a BIG minus point…


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## MJH

here we go, mrg b5000 in black


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

TB back in the stable. Initially sold it because I felt it 'wasn't worth' the price. But I got another because that logic be damned, it's just too pretty 😎


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GWF-A1000-1A2JF is here:


----------



## TTV

Two babies were received today 😍
*GA-B2k1















*
Addition to my GA-family, looks and feels great.

*GBD-200







*








































This GBA-200UU-9ER is super cool; black and grey fit perfectly together. Strap is soft and wears comfortably on my wrist. First GBA-200 for me.


----------



## CC

Not a G but a nice DURO just arrived from the US...


----------



## cvdl

I know there might be a new one coming, but this is still going to be piece of history with its first ever quad sensor watch.


----------



## Louno

New to me (obviously) MRG-100T. Couldn’t be happier with the small size, was expecting it to be a bit more bulky, and I got lucky with it being perfectly fitted to my small wrist. Great addition to my collection !


----------



## ChetGatsby

just got to have the new mtg 3k.


----------



## cascadien




----------



## Rocat

I had purchased the new solar GA-B2100 in black and yellow but flipped them as I did not like them. I then purchased these two.


----------



## Spartan A13

The b3000 wears real nicely. Light and low profile.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

My second B2000 has arrived, well, yesterday but I was working so I've only sized it today, definitely letting the GST-B300 go, this is much better feeling on wrist


----------



## TTV

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> My second B2000 has arrived, well, yesterday but I was working so I've only sized it today, definitely letting the GST-B300 go, this is much better feeling on wrist
> View attachment 16728838


Really nice piece, congrats 😍👍


----------



## Daruba

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> My second B2000 has arrived, well, yesterday but I was working so I've only sized it today, definitely letting the GST-B300 go, this is much better feeling on wrist
> View attachment 16728838


Such a nice watch! Congrats!
Stay with your GST-B300. Today you flip it, tomorrow you're have "flipping-remorse"


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Daruba said:


> Such a nice watch! Congrats!
> Stay with your GST-B300. Today you flip it, tomorrow you're have "flipping-remorse"


I only regret the ones I didn't buy, not the ones I did


----------



## KindaDevil

MRG + TVB


----------



## bunnswatch

ice_man said:


> Picked this one up a week back.. totally loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that a mod If not can you share details? I gotta have this


----------



## Prdrers

bunnswatch said:


> is that a mod If not can you share details? I gotta have this











GMW-B5000TVA-1 | G-SHOCK FULL METAL GMW-B5000 SERIES | CASIO PHILIPPINES


CASIO PHILIPPINES | G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures, high water pressure and magnetic fields, watches built to last forever through a constant pursuit of toughness.




www.casio.com


----------



## bunnswatch

Prdrers said:


> GMW-B5000TVA-1 | G-SHOCK FULL METAL GMW-B5000 SERIES | CASIO PHILIPPINES
> 
> 
> CASIO PHILIPPINES | G-SHOCK creates technologically advanced watches that can resist gravity, freezing temperatures, high water pressure and magnetic fields, watches built to last forever through a constant pursuit of toughness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com



Sold out. That's 🔥. If you decide of moving on from it allow me first right of refusal!


----------



## Prdrers

bunnswatch said:


> Sold out. That's 🔥. If you decide of moving on from it allow me first right of refusal!


Oh, that's not mine friend. I wish lol. I was just posting the info for you.


----------



## sodamonkey

The new DW-5600NN-1ER Digital Glitch/Naughty Noise:























Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka

Bought from Japan in January but only started wearing very recently when my wife brought it to Norway for me. The GW-9407KJ.


----------



## Prdrers

I don’t have it yet, but I just ordered this one. The metal keeper sold me. Not sure if I’ll wear it at all or just keep it new. (Pic not mine)


----------



## CC

Watched AvP last week, huge predator fan, and remembered I always meant to pick this watch up...











Also grabbed this because it was pretty cheap...


----------



## Orange_GT3

CC said:


> Also grabbed this because it was pretty cheap...
> 
> View attachment 16741049


I keep toying with the idea of picking this model up but I can't make my mind up!


----------



## Prdrers

New to me Pro Trek picked up from another member in the sales forum, just arrived today!


----------



## Moonbiter

CC said:


> Watched AvP last week, huge predator fan, and remembered I always meant to pick this watch up...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16741047
> 
> 
> Also grabbed this because it was pretty cheap...
> 
> View attachment 16741049


I saw that deal but I don't think they ship to the US! I would have gotten it even for parts, that's an unbeatable price.


----------



## Wools

CC said:


> Also grabbed this because it was pretty cheap...
> 
> View attachment 16741049


Very jelly! Have you tried it on or had a rose gold watch before?



Orange_GT3 said:


> I keep toying with the idea of picking this model up but I can't make my mind up!


I'm in the same boat as you! Never used to like the idea of a rose gold watch, got turned by a Patek years ago when I saw one and had it in my mind one day. I then had the B5000 in Silver and although I enjoyed it, the silver metal was so shiny it was like a mirror on my wrist and let it go after 6 months or so. I considered the yellow gold but not sure on the negative display but spying the rose gold in the UK sale... I really like it! I'm just unsure of how a more, what I would call, blingy watch would wear on my wrist.

I'm _this _close to buying it though! 😅


----------



## CC

Stuck at home with Covid 😞
So, another arrival...


----------



## Moonbiter

CC said:


> Stuck at home with Covid 😞
> So, another arrival...
> 
> View attachment 16743014


Reluctant like as a Real Madrid fan... I wish Barcelona had done a more classic collab, like a DWE-5600 box with their kit colors for bands and bezels. No senyera kit this year though, that may have been coolest. One red bezel with the classic blaugrana bands, one yellow bezel with the red/yellow senyera pattern on the band. Put the club crest on the back plate and maybe on the backlight. I think that'd be gone in a minute


----------



## Jeklotz

CC said:


> Stuck at home with Covid 😞
> So, another arrival...
> 
> View attachment 16743014


Man, stuck at home by yourself, credit card in hand and the internet. That could get all kinds of dangerous!

I hope the symptoms aren't too bad. Feel better!


----------



## CC

Jeklotz said:


> Man, stuck at home by yourself, credit card in hand and the internet. That could get all kinds of dangerous!
> 
> I hope the symptoms aren't too bad. Feel better!


Clear test today after a rough weekend. Thanks 😊


----------



## TTV

New *GBD-200UU-1ER* just arrived. Super cool stealth looks, with minor greenish twist 😍


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Students in Hong Kong and Shenzhen showed me Casio boutiques in malls.

During the past year students in Midland, Texas renewed my interest.

The result was a delivery this afternoon.

Tom K.










*G-Shock*










*Opened Box*










*Within the Box*










*GA2100-1A4*










*Lume*










*Predator Resistant*










*Smiling Approval*










*Worn This Afternoon*


----------



## Prdrers

Just arrived… Really a beautiful piece. Don’t think this one will be worn🫤 Pics don’t do it justice!


----------



## Eraserhead

Waiting for this one to show up. My very first G-Shock. It was a rather bizarre journey. I went from looking at Seiko Turtle to mini turtle to Citizen eco-drive to Casio Oceanus to finally this GW-7900. I wanted affordable, light, solar driven and alarm as my main features of interest. This fits the bill I guess. 

Cool look with the rivets, reminds me of a Scaphander. It's very tall and I don't do that well with rubber strap but I'll see how I feel about it when I finally receive it. $90 on Amazon for the ones who might be interested.


----------



## Prdrers

Eraserhead said:


> Waiting for this one to show up. My very first G-Shock. It was a rather bizarre journey. I went from looking at Seiko Turtle to mini turtle to Citizen eco-drive to Casio Oceanus to finally this GW-7900. I wanted affordable, light, solar driven and alarm as my main features of interest. This fits the bill I guess.
> 
> Cool look with the rivets, reminds me of a Scaphander. It's very tall and I don't do that well with rubber strap but I'll see how I feel about it when I finally receive it. $90 on Amazon for the ones who might be interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16746632
> View attachment 16746633


I had one at one time and wanted to love it, but the little wings under the strap always caught my wrist hairs and pulled them lol. It’s still a heck of a watch for the price and one of my favs tho. I hope you like it!


----------



## Eraserhead

Prdrers said:


> I had one at one time and wanted to love it, but the little wings under the strap always caught my wrist hairs and pulled them lol. It’s still a heck of a watch for the price and one of my favs tho. I hope you like it!


Thank you! I must say that before reading your comment I did not anticipated this problem lol From my basic knowledge of G-Shocks, you can remove the wings right? That did not fix the problem for you?


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Prdrers

Eraserhead said:


> Thank you! I must say that before reading your comment I did not anticipated this problem lol From my basic knowledge of G-Shocks, you can remove the wings right? That did not fix the problem for you?


Yeah, you can remove them. I tried that, but unfortunately the watch then lost its center on my wrist, as it left me in between holes. I felt it was best to find it a new home with someone who didn’t experience my same issues.


----------



## Eraserhead

Prdrers said:


> Yeah, you can remove them. I tried that, but unfortunately the watch then lost its center on my wrist, as it left me in between holes. I felt it was best to find it a new home with someone who didn’t experience my same issues.


It makes sense, a good fit is everything.


----------



## Ferretnose

Yep, it's shiny...


----------



## TatsNGuns

Eraserhead said:


> It makes sense, a good fit is everything.


Correction a good fit is critical! The ones that dont have this fit get put on the back bench or shoved on down the road. So in way even the ones that stay since they wont be worn really are just delayed - go - a-ways 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eraserhead

Ferretnose said:


> Yep, it's shiny...
> 
> View attachment 16750904


Looks really special, is it a Limited edition? what’s the model number?


----------



## Prdrers

Eraserhead said:


> Looks really special, is it a Limited edition? what’s the model number?


Photo from G Shock Website:


----------



## Wardogz

Eraserhead said:


> Waiting for this one to show up. My very first G-Shock. It was a rather bizarre journey. I went from looking at Seiko Turtle to mini turtle to Citizen eco-drive to Casio Oceanus to finally this GW-7900. I wanted affordable, light, solar driven and alarm as my main features of interest. This fits the bill I guess.
> 
> Cool look with the rivets, reminds me of a Scaphander. It's very tall and I don't do that well with rubber strap but I'll see how I feel about it when I finally receive it. $90 on Amazon for the ones who might be interested.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16746632
> View attachment 16746633


A great G Shock. Superb backlight and legibility. A great module too.


----------



## Eraserhead

Prdrers said:


> Photo from G Shock Website:
> View attachment 16752547


Concise, I like that!


----------



## Eraserhead

Wardogz said:


> A great G Shock. Superb backlight and legibility. A great module too.


Good to hear, I feel like I got a good deal for what it offers. Price went up already so I'm glad I bought it before. Backlight from the videos I saw is impressive. Some people mentioned the rivets falling out but I don't think it's a serious or common problem. Should receive it in 10 days, hopefully less that that.


----------



## ava1ar

Always wanted a true brutal G-Shock in collection and finally got one!


----------



## Sennelier

GST-W130BC


----------



## TTV

Sennelier said:


> GST-W130BC
> 
> View attachment 16756072


Great watch, try the bracelet with it sometime 😍👍


----------



## Sennelier

TTV said:


> Great watch, try the bracelet with it sometime 😍👍


Thanks, I might do that!


----------



## CanadianViking

This one's such a new purchase it hasn't even arrived yet. 
It's also my first ever G-Shock. On it's way from Spain, apparently somewhere between the two countries right now.
Will have to update when it arrives and I finally get to see it in person.


----------



## FarmeR57

GM-5600MF from "Midnight Fog Collection"
Very happy with this one. It's quite the chameleon in different lighting.

























Quick-change straps from GM-6900 and DW-5610 also fit, giving some other options


----------



## TTV

*Summer Square #1 just arrived: GW-B5600SL* 😍
































































Isn't it gorgeous 🤩🥳 Visual look on dial, bezel and strap are just fantastic. 

Display has similar good legibility as the other positive B5k6s have, slightly greenish LCD tint does not deteriorate it at all. 

Strap feels really soft, almost like the GW-5k strap, much better than basic black ones and many other multicolor resin compounds. 

The only complain is the black band keeper, it should have been matching 😉


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ Ordered at the same time as the first G-Shock 2100, this one took a bit longer to arrive.

Decades of teaching in East Asia made me especially appreciate this design and colors.

Another afternoon delivery supervised by Diji 帝纪 the Pekingese.

Tom K.










*Outer Box*










*Inner Can*










*Blue & White*










*Inner Contents*










*GA2100BWP-2A*










*Ready for Use*










*Back Design*










*Predator-Proof*


----------



## Sennelier

Summer Sea Edition


----------



## Sennelier

FarmeR57 said:


> GM-5600MF from "Midnight Fog Collection"
> Very happy with this one. It's quite the chameleon in different lighting.
> View attachment 16756980
> 
> View attachment 16757000
> 
> View attachment 16757005
> 
> 
> Quick-change straps from GM-6900 and DW-5610 also fit, giving some other options
> View attachment 16757012


Gorgeous! So clean.


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Eraserhead

Part of the club for real this time. One week earlier than expected! Very happy with my first G. Not as big as I imagined it would be.

I was expecting the watch to be in one of those cool metallic box but it was just a standard cardboard box. There was no sticker on the face, but the watch was inside a bag and immaculate.

To my surprise the watch has a high charge right out of the box. Maybe it was a return? The lack of dial sticker and the high charge makes me wonder. Anyway, the watch seems perfect so far.

I removed the wings on mine, it wasn’t comfortable, now the fit is pretty good.The watch looks better in person than on pictures, I’m definitely pleased with it and surprised.

It was last sync 5 days ago so tonight’s the night. I’ll place it next to my window and wish for the best.


----------



## keisuke_z

I know the TVB was just released but I just joined the TVA club and think this design is better (for me) than the TVB. Was also lucky enough to find a brand new one so I got to have the satisfaction of unstickering it too!

This watch has checked off my Gundam and MGS fanboy dreams lol. It exudes mecha-cool, and I love that my wife thinks it’s cool too!


----------



## Blubaru703




----------



## neverlate1973

Picked this up today !


----------



## Kairo

Some light cleaning and a new battery, and the 
DW-5600C, Japan A is soon ready for a new life 🙂


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Kairo said:


> Some light cleaning and a new battery, and the
> DW-5600C, Japan A is soon ready for a new life 🙂
> View attachment 16762001
> View attachment 16762002
> View attachment 16762003


Oh how much I envy that clean oem strap, mine has darkened slightly


----------



## sodamonkey

Kairo said:


> Some light cleaning and a new battery, and the
> DW-5600C, Japan A is soon ready for a new life
> View attachment 16762001
> View attachment 16762002
> View attachment 16762003


She's a beaut mate!!!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Kellie

~ The trio of G-Shock 2100s was completed this afternoon by the arrival of a GA-2110ET-2A.

As with the preceding two, it was impressive for the understated attention to detail.

Diji the Pekingese sighed in disappointment upon discovering that the watch was inedible.

Tom K.










*Outer Box*










*Within the Box*










*G-Shock Can*










*G-Shock Protection*










*Viewed Outdoors*










*Viewed Indoors*










*GA-2110ET-2A On the Wrist*










*Another Inedible Watch...*


----------



## neverlate1973

The new NASA arrived .


----------



## sodamonkey

The new Bamford DW-6900BWD-1:


----------



## Aleblanc

a few recent additions


----------



## caribiner23

Also got the NASA 2022 edition today. He's out with his brothers soaking up some rays right now.

(The new one hasn't synced yet, thus the time difference.)


----------



## jkpa

Omega for work, Casio for evening today.


----------



## jkpa

And here we are - orange NASA LE is in!!


----------



## ghanycz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

ghanycz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Great choice. It is a better module than the GW-7900. I wear mine everyday for work. The timer and the two stopwatches are utilized daily. I have timed projects at work and within those projects I may have one or two different timed activities. So I can set the CDT, then use both STW's for sub projects within the overall time. I find this, for my job to be the best watch for work. It also helps that the buttons are big and have a great tactile feel to them.


----------



## phubbard

Delighted with mine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Picked up a pristine GWF1000 off of Facebook Marketplace. Seller pictures will be attached and will update once it arrives.


----------



## PhishWatcher

TVB arrived this week! Love it. Hope they continue this series.


----------



## Fedev

This little beast arrived today!


----------



## ghanycz

Rocat said:


> Nice! Great choice. It is a better module than the GW-7900. I wear mine everyday for work. The timer and the two stopwatches are utilized daily. I have timed projects at work and within those projects I may have one or two different timed activities. So I can set the CDT, then use both STW's for sub projects within the overall time. I find this, for my job to be the best watch for work. It also helps that the buttons are big and have a great tactile feel to them.


Yeah it’s a great watch. I’ve been wearing it hiking, bushwhacking, fishing. So far it’s making for a great beater. I also have a GW7900 on the way. Im a big fan of solar and multiband…but I’ve heard the module isn’t as good. So we’ll see if it stays in the collection or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eraserhead

ghanycz said:


> Yeah it’s a great watch. I’ve been wearing it hiking, bushwhacking, fishing. So far it’s making for a great beater. I also have a GW7900 on the way. Im a big fan of solar and multiband…but I’ve heard the module isn’t as good. So we’ll see if it stays in the collection or not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as good? How? I have one and it's perfect, it does everything it needs to do, sync and keeps it's charge fine. I believe they have the same functions as well. Genuinely interested because I purposefully chose the GW-7900 over the G-7900 despite being cheaper and also having a preference for the blue resin case with yellow accent. Multi band 6 and solar was more important to me ultimately.


----------



## randomgn21

Blues Brothers - Newly arrived Bamford 6900 joining its 5610 sibling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG

Wow…some amazing hauls lately…thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fan of fanboys

My son is turning 13 in a few weeks. He started wearing a watch in 1st grade, a Timex ironman. The last four years he has worn a $120 G-Shock he bought himself from allowance. Today I picked up a gstb100d-1a for him. I played with it a bit today andi really dig it. Might need to find a G-Shock for myself one day!


----------



## iyr31

Here's my latest... Got lucky to snag one on the online launch day!


----------



## Eraserhead

Fan of fanboys said:


> My son is turning 13 in a few weeks. He started wearing a watch in 1st grade, a Timex ironman. The last four years he has worn a $120 G-Shock he bought himself from allowance. Today I picked up a gstb100d-1a for him. I played with it a bit today andi really dig it. Might need to find a G-Shock for myself one day!
> View attachment 16787586


It looks amazing, he's going to be thrilled, no doubt. Does the turbine sub dial at 9 rotate during some operation?


----------



## Fan of fanboys

Eraserhead said:


> It looks amazing, he's going to be thrilled, no doubt. Does the turbine sub dial at 9 rotate during some operation?


yeah, that is the battery indicator, I believe. the more red the weaker the battery is. I am not 100% but I believe that is correct


----------



## ratchnatch

Not my first, or last, Casio but my first G. Simple and to the point. Not the newest version, but I won't be in China anytime soon. I don't think. I love it. Might get a bull bar for it at some point. Eyeing a Mudman for my next G.


----------



## GWhite3




----------



## rockchalk06

I sold my GAB2100 and regretted it immediately. Since I have been on a 2100 kick rebounding from sellers remorse. This arrived today.


----------



## ghanycz

Had to. This g shock addiction is a real thing. After now having this as well as the g7900 they both have their +’s and -‘s but I am a huge fan of this overall design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burnsbrightest

This is the first time I have had more than one piece from a brand...just got my second G-Shock, the GMW-B5000GD-9, seems like a perfect summer watch!


----------



## rockchalk06

My first square!


----------



## Deity42




----------



## Sennelier

Summer Sea Edition


----------



## Prdrers




----------



## therion

Just in today, only 6 days from California to Slovenia. The good 'ol GW-6900. No idea how I never even thought about getting this watch. I guess I was so busy buying the most expensive ones and have never even noticed the most obvious choice with every function I ACTUALLY need in every day life. The size is great and it's very well made. 76$ on Amazon US ( 105€ after shipping and EU taxes). What a bargain! Here it is on my 7.25 inch wrist:


----------



## Daruba

therion said:


> Just in today, only 6 days from California to Slovenia. The good 'ol GW-6900. No idea how I never even thought about getting this watch. I guess I was so busy buying the most expensive ones and have never even noticed the most obvious choice with every function I ACTUALLY need in every day life. The size is great and it's very well made. 76$ on Amazon US ( 105€ after shipping and EU taxes). What a bargain! Here it is on my 7.25 inch wrist:


Congrats! It's an awesome watch. Looks good on your wrist.


----------



## therion

Daruba said:


> Congrats! It's an awesome watch. Looks good on your wrist.


Thank you!  I'm back to basics, after trying out every possible G I ever wanted. It's such a liberating feeling


----------



## ghanycz

therion said:


> Thank you!  I'm back to basics, after trying out every possible G I ever wanted. It's such a liberating feeling


This was my third g shock and it still ends up being the one I reach for the most. Love everything about it. I swapped the strap for one from a 5610 and it fit much better (for me) feels like a new watch haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

I used to have the GXW-56-1B and sold it. Recently I decided to own another King but sadly the Gold lcd version is too pricey now since it has been discontinued. So I opted for the atomic GXW-56-1 negative version. I just ordered it from relojesdemoda so it should be here next week. I've ordered four watches from them in the past few months and have always had great service with watches typically arriving earlier than expected. 

I know the negative lcd will be harder to read but so be it. It's a King.

Here is my old King. 










And here is what is incoming. (picture obtained from the web)










Now I can walk around and say...


----------



## Deity42

I saw someone with one of these here and just had to order one for myself almost immediately. Fills the rose gold slot in my Casio collection nicely. Still getting used to all the connected features, but don't think I like them.


----------



## Rocat

Well, thanks to Walmart having a crazy $60 sale on the GW-7900 again, I caved and ordered it. I think I've had this model four or five times in the past. With the low price I was able to find the black plastic studs on eBay for a decent price so I can now have the "StephenWatch GW-7900 modification".


----------



## cvdl




----------



## Flyingdoctor

New to me


----------



## Robert999

just arrived from Japan


----------



## Colmustard86

Just came in today as I ordered it a week ago from Japan, last watch for the year.
GSTW310D


----------



## Rocat

Last watch. Sure it is. 




Colmustard86 said:


> Just came in today as I ordered it a week ago from Japan, last watch for the year.
> GSTW310D
> View attachment 16811720


----------



## Orange_GT3

I bought this for my son recently but I just sneakily tried it on whilst he is outside:


----------



## breakdownstatus

GBD200-1


----------



## cvdl

Not my latest purchase, but I'm tempted to get one of these. I don't have the tools or anything, but it looks so wrong, yet so good.


----------



## Daruba

Bought this beauty yesterday while on vacation. Still on vacation actually so no wrist shot this time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Thought I was going to show off my new Bamford today but FedEx played me like a fool. It'll have to be a few more days


----------



## usclassic

*The Rangeman cometh.......*


Found a great deal on this model which was the first G-Shock ABC sensor watch.


----------



## Pallas79

The white truck of happiness dropped this off last week, fresh from Sakura... it's a GW-B5600SL-5JF. First shot is without backlight, just a normal daytime view, in an office with indirect lighting coming from the left.










While the second shot is in the same venue, but with the backlight on. This light has a very pleasant effect - a soft rise and fall, with a subtle color that I can't quite describe - sometimes it's greenish, sometimes more white. It's unusual.










Overall the watch is great - very easy to synch with the phone (which is good, as it hasn't found Ft. Collins yet), comfortable to wear, and it looks either tan or like Connemara marble, depending on the light. It looks most tan in strong sunlight. It doesn't scream "tacticool" but it trends in that direction, for me at least. Recommended.


----------



## Rocat

It is always a good day when a new a watch arrives but when TWO watches arrive on the same day; well it’s just a party. The GXW-56 last synced on January 8th, hence the time difference. I’m letting them both get some sun since they were both on Medium when they arrived. The King’s manufacture date is January 14th of 2022 and the Rescue was manufactured on May 26th of this year.


----------



## rockchalk06

DHL came a day early


----------



## cvdl




----------



## Rocat

Interesting chart behind your watch. 


rockchalk06 said:


> DHL came a day early
> View attachment 16816380


----------



## LEE69

Just got the one on the left casio outlet crazy price. Just can't switch the date/month around 
Had the other two for a while now, got more, but these to hand ( no pun intended)


----------



## rockchalk06

Rocat said:


> Interesting chart behind your watch.


Thank you


----------



## breakdownstatus

@Pallas79 
Very cool; I was unaware there are models with both MB6 and Bluetooth.


----------



## TTV

*New GMW-B5000RD just arrived to expand my metal square family* 😍








































I bought this to celebrate my 4th Covid-19 vaccine shot. This has been my tradition with all the shots: 1st with *D*, 2nd with *GD* and 3rd with *PB* 👍


----------



## neverlate1973

This arrived today . It is a beast .


----------



## rockchalk06

I picked this up from the WUS classifieds. No earthly reason why, other than I looked at it and said "Ooooooo, That's cool"


----------



## GaryK30

This one arrived a few days ago, purchased from the WUS sales forum. I always liked the looks of this model, but never got around to buying one before.

GW-6900-1


----------



## Mattthefish

Bamford 💪🏼


----------



## balllistic

GW-5000U arrived today, GW-B5600BC joined the family on Sunday.


----------



## rockchalk06

Bought off another forum and arrived today!


----------



## Rocat

I have fallen into the G-Shock purchase frenzy again.

I just ordered a GW-6900 from Amazon for around $77.

In the past few months I've purchased a GG-B100, GR-B200, GW-9400, GW-7900, GXW-56, GW-M5610U and a PRG-240. That PRG-240 may leave once the PRG-340 is out and there are review video's. I'm partial the PRG-340-3.


----------



## hawkeye87

Purchased this GMWB5000MB second-hand from a seller on eBay for $300 - Kudos to the seller for taking impeccable care of the watch


----------



## TTV

hawkeye87 said:


> Purchased this GMWB5000MB second-hand from a seller on eBay for $300 - Kudos to the seller for taking impeccable care of the watch
> View attachment 16827549


This is one of the coolest shots of B5kMB, looks more silver/gray/green -shades than the original matte black. Quite a chameleon 😍👍


----------



## fmc000

Technically it's not a purchase, as I won it on Fratello Watches. Anyways, this is my latest:


----------



## balllistic

Not a G but a Casio…

As an homage to Gene Takovic and in time for tonight’s series finale..



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ginseng108

It was a good day at the mailbox


----------



## TTV

Ginseng108 said:


> It was a good day at the mailbox
> View attachment 16836001


Indeed, lucky you 😍👍


----------



## Ginseng108

TTV said:


> Indeed, lucky you 😍👍


I'm super jazzed. Got lucky on what shows up for sale and pounced. These are:

MTG-900DJ Fire Edition NOS with all packaging and papers, I really like the form and fit of the MTG-900
DW-6900LS summer jelly to go with my companion 5600 jelly
Baby-G BG-100 on velcro and nylon, which I'm going to swap for a 19mm NATO I think, cute piece
Pro Trek PRT-300, in rare 95% condition, sold cheap and "junk," drop in a new 2016 and it hopped right to life, fully functional
G-011D "Brick" in the case and dial color way I've been waiting for, NOS condition with packaging, a real gem that deserves its own write up
G-7000 in LN condition, just a beautiful, well-proportioned and classic G
Baby-G BGT-2502 jelly, Waveceptor and Tough Solar unit that's sort of unusual, LN condition and very capable for a Baby-G
For some reason, certain vintage Baby-G and the Pro Trek PRT line are really fascinating me lately.


----------



## balllistic

GMW-B5000D-1JF, my first all metal G and literal crown jewel of my collection.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danny T

my third rangeman. Got a steal of a deal on a local classified for the black/positive display for $180 CAD and swapped out the clothes with some pink. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

Danny T said:


> my third rangeman. Got a steal of a deal on a local classified for the black/positive display for $180 CAD and swapped out the clothes with some pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice trio 😍👍


----------



## CC

Sold my MTG-B2000 and instantly regretted it so picked this up. Not as legible but so much prettier...


----------



## pus2meong

My first G-Shock, purchased few weeks ago.
GM-S2100

Basically it's the smallest version of 2100 with metal bezel.


----------



## usclassic

Arrived today...GA B2100


----------



## rockchalk06

While I love my auto's and G-Shock analogs, my job and my 1st love, require the frequent use of Pew Pew. Sometimes to an extreme that can ruin anything not digital. I have matching 9400's and use them very frequently. Fast forward to my GW-M5610 and I wanted OD to match. Found a white one and did my first G-Shock Mod. It's not an exact match to my OD 9400, but it works for me.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky

Bought one four years ago sold it trading up for a SINN 556a which is a fantastic watch. Knew I would buy another one the moment I advertised it. Bought a 5600 thinking it would satisfy the want, but seeing the 5600 take the hits from DIY, gardening and housework made me realise why I bought the 5000 in the first place. The case , band and LCD sets the 5000 apart. Being as I'm fifty five years of age its as much the evolution of an original concept as a constant idea in my life. A deep joy is experienced from felling the heft of a 5000 and it remains a bargin.


----------



## balllistic

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> Bought one four years ago sold it trading up for a SINN 556a which is a fantastic watch. Knew I would buy another one the moment I advertised it. Bought a 5600 thinking it would satisfy the want, but seeing the 5600 take the hits from DIY, gardening and housework made me realise why I bought the 5000 in the first place. The case , band and LCD sets the 5000 apart. Being as I'm fifty five years of age its as much the evolution of an original concept as a constant idea in my life. A deep joy is experienced from felling the heft of a 5000 and it remains a bargin.
> 
> View attachment 16840808


Congrats you’ll love it. I agree it just feels “right”and I think it’s the closest homage to my DW-5500C 240 I purchased when I was in HS..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Activ8

Managed to get a new MT-G Rainbow Mountain at a discount!


----------



## Orange_GT3

Activ8 said:


> Managed to get a new MT-G Rainbow Mountain at a discount!


Sweet!


----------



## Andy-S

rockchalk06 said:


> While I love my auto's and G-Shock analogs, my job and my 1st love, require the frequent use of Pew Pew. Sometimes to an extreme that can ruin anything not digital. I have matching 9400's and use them very frequently. Fast forward to my GW-M5610 and I wanted OD to match. Found a white one and did my first G-Shock Mod. It's not an exact match to my OD 9400, but it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 16840700


I recognize that formally white 5610  Looks great!


----------



## rockchalk06

Andy-S said:


> I recognize that formally white 5610  Looks great!


Indeed!!! 😉

Thank you


----------



## TTV

Ah, one of those happy days again; new *GST-B400GB *just arrived from Sakura 😍

















































































It is really gorgeous with just right balance of gold and black. Perfect addition to my GST-B400 family 😍😍


----------



## Jomarr

BAMFORD


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

arrived an hour ago!


----------



## balllistic

Bezel & strap refresh via Pacparts for my DW-5600E 1545. They were getting a bit too aged/shiny for my taste.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## therion

Today was a good day:


Two jackpots at once 

I had the GMW-B5000D before and sold it like an idiot, even though it was my favorite G of them all. I've tried every metal G I wanted since, including the Ti ones ( did nothing for me ) , but came to a conclusion that the most basic one is the best. For me. So here it is again, a perfect companion for massacres in Battlefield V multiplayer


----------



## drhanson

Latest add, a MTG-B3000BD. Really like how thin it is, very comfortable.


----------



## Roxyben

drhanson said:


> Latest add, a MTG-B3000BD. Really like how thin it is, very comfortable.
> View attachment 16852372
> 
> View attachment 16852371
> 
> View attachment 16852370


Really grown on me this model. It looks fantastic on you. Enjoy.


----------



## TatsNGuns

CC said:


> *Got a new 'G'? Let us see....
> 
> GW-9400-3*
> 
> View attachment 12620705
> View attachment 12620707


The watch dial read best read using braille 




Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

Freshly unwrapped and sized:


They don't get much shinier and newer than this


----------



## CasioVibe

Casio Dep 510


----------



## cvdl

Dang, this rubber feels so tactile.


----------



## benton629

CasioVibe said:


> Casio Dep 510


That is way cool!


----------



## TalkingClock

CasioVibe said:


> Casio Dep 510


First one I've ever seen. Looks the business. 👍


----------



## TalkingClock

cvdl said:


> Dang, this rubber feels so tactile.
> 
> View attachment 16858284


Have you licked it yet? I'd have to lick it.


----------



## Prdrers




----------



## cvdl

TalkingClock said:


> Have you licked it yet? I'd have to lick it.


----------



## CasioVibe

benton629 said:


> That is way cool!


Thanks  It was released back in 1991. A true classic diver.


----------



## CasioVibe

TalkingClock said:


> First one I've ever seen. Looks the business.


This watch gained its nickname “Hoffman” since it was worn by Dustin Hoffman in the movie Sphere.


----------



## stockae92

GWM-5610U and GA-B2100-1A1


----------



## Ginseng108

Old school Pro Trek day today


----------



## TTV

Brand new *GMW-B5000GD* just arrived 😍 Rose Gold is quite a chameleon in different lighting coditions; from rose to gold and light copper or even brass 👍


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Picked this MB up, can't believe what a steal this thing is. Also forgot how dang heavy these are compared to Ti 😮‍💨


----------



## Orange_GT3

TTV said:


> Brand new *GMW-B5000GD* just arrived 😍 Rose Gold is quite a chameleon in different lighting coditions; from rose to gold and light copper or even brass 👍


I've had this on my watchlist for months now and your photographs are pushing me over the edge.....


----------



## Prdrers

TTV said:


> Brand new *GMW-B5000GD* just arrived 😍 Rose Gold is quite a chameleon in different lighting coditions; from rose to gold and light copper or even brass 👍
> View attachment 16867605
> 
> View attachment 16867607
> 
> View attachment 16867610
> 
> View attachment 16867613
> 
> View attachment 16867615
> 
> View attachment 16867616
> 
> View attachment 16867618
> 
> View attachment 16867619
> 
> View attachment 16867620
> 
> View attachment 16867622


It's nice, but I think something is wrong with the module - the date is backwards.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Prdrers said:


> the date is backwards.


The correct way around, you mean


----------



## ricardgoh




----------



## TTV

Orange_GT3 said:


> I've had this on my watchlist for months now and your photographs are pushing me over the edge.....


Happy to help you sir 😍 I'll add some more soon in bright daylight 👍

Inside near window:

















Outside on balcony, no direct sunlinght:









































I really love this look. Year ago I had this one, burgundi red and gold ones on my wrist at AD shop. Then the burgundi looked too red and agressive, while this rose gold was too "girly". I bought the gold one, but the two other somehow had their mark on my mind and now I have them all 😍

The family portrait:


TTV said:


> The new home for my *GMW* family 😍
> View attachment 16868575
> 
> View attachment 16868576
> 
> View attachment 16868577
> 
> View attachment 16868578
> 
> View attachment 16868579


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Arrived today to replace my Carbon bezel one, I made the right choice to switch back to this I think


----------



## timeseekeer

I love yellow G's


----------



## TTV

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Arrived today to replace my Carbon bezel one, I made the right choice to switch back to this I think
> View attachment 16880729


Right decision, great watch, congrats @BeefyMcWhatNow 😍👍


----------



## balllistic

GMW-B5000G-1JF just arrived from Japan. My second metal square, the other being a GMW-B5000D-1JF.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 16881056
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16881055
> 
> 
> I love yellow G's


Do you have a link for that one?


----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TalkingClock

Snyde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a looker.


----------



## Snyde

TalkingClock said:


> That's a looker.


I was just thinking that too.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devro

New to me and just finished my mods to it.


----------



## TTV

*GMW family upgrade with MB* 😍









































































First I was a bit sceptic about the looks, but now I'm 110% in love with it 😍👍


----------



## Tanker G1

Adding some analog-digital to my G-Shock collection which had been 7 FM Squares and the latest NASA Square before this. IDK how much I'll actually wear this but it's cheap fun.


----------



## 3-1-1

Huf has been my most worn G since it’s arrival…


----------



## emtokay

Steelerswit said:


> 35th anniversary Sankuanz.


sweet babycakes on the right! it comes in different colored markings? love the green/mauve - great combo.
too bad no square. i got small wrists


----------



## emtokay

hawaiian hibiscus


----------



## emtokay

igarashi g-lide
unfortunately it's permanently either +27sec or -33sec depending on how i set the minute


----------



## emtokay

hanshin tigers


----------



## GaryK30

emtokay said:


> igarashi g-lide
> unfortunately it's permanently either +27sec or -33sec depending on how i set the minute
> 
> View attachment 16898643


Unfortunately, you have to use the MOVE app to set a GBX-100 to the second.


----------



## emtokay

GaryK30 said:


> Unfortunately, you have to use the MOVE app to set a GBX-100 to the second.


i only WISH. the bad part is it doesn't sync to move. the bt might need fixing and i'm not about to do it unless it's cheap. never inquired actually, so maybe i should. i tried a reset


----------



## Onni

I got this today.


----------



## Bgsmith

Been wanting a G-Shock for a while now to add to my collection just because I feel every watch collection should have one, so I recently picked this up as I came across a deal on it.


----------



## MARVEL

Once they put solar on the GA2100 is was a no brainer. Probably the perfect watch


----------



## Peter_79

MARVEL said:


> Once they put solar on the GA2100 is was a no brainer. Probably the perfect watch
> View attachment 16900978


Wow, that combo actually looks pretty nice.


----------



## emtokay

my friend came back from japan.
*hiroshima toyo carp 2022.*
it's fire engine red and EXTREMELY polished black case with a brushed top. depending on the angle the bezel will either be black or almost metal-like. in fact when i purchased it, from the photo i thought there were two different watches with two different bezels.


----------



## journeyforce

I bought a NOS GW-200-2JF from a Japanese seller earlier this week and I hope to see it next week at some point.

I bought this same model watch back in 2005 and it was the most expensive G-Shock I had ever bought at the time.

I sold it on a year later. I saw this one and hopped on it. The seller says it works but that the solar storage battery might be soon on its way out. Well that is just a ML2016 replacement

Seller pics


----------



## Onni

MARVEL said:


> Once they put solar on the GA2100 is was a no brainer. Probably the perfect watch
> View attachment 16900978


Looks sharp with that sleeve!


----------



## emtokay

CasioVibe said:


> Thanks  It was released back in 1991. A true classic diver.


you're going to have to explain all the doodads


----------



## Robert Prideaux

MARVEL said:


> Once they put solar on the GA2100 is was a no brainer. Probably the perfect watch
> View attachment 16900978


And bluetooth. Its just a wear and forget watch now.


----------



## david35

Not the shiniest, but the latest


----------



## L&W

DW-5000SS from Street Spirit edition. Love it! 😍


----------



## Arvicii

gbd800. Such a beauty


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

L&W said:


> DW-5000SS from Street Spirit edition. Love it! 😍
> View attachment 16925129
> View attachment 16925132
> View attachment 16925134
> View attachment 16925136


I had NO IDEA these were screwback


----------



## L&W

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> I had NO IDEA these were screwback


All DW-5000's are screwback's. 🙂


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

L&W said:


> All DW-5000's are screwback's. 🙂


i'm actually not a huge fan of the style, so I never took notice, I just thought these were part of the new dwb5600 range, naturally i've given them a second look now i've seen this


----------



## emtokay

Arvicii said:


> View attachment 16925264
> gbd800. Such a beauty


glad you posted this, boss. i was thinking of getting a special edition version. this has a step tracker, yes?


----------



## Chempop

L&W said:


> DW-5000SS from Street Spirit edition. Love it! 😍
> View attachment 16925129
> View attachment 16925132
> View attachment 16925134
> View attachment 16925136


Nice! I'm tempted, would put the red sunburst LCD module from my sneaker freaker collab.


----------



## rockchalk06

Son's turning 16 next week, and I've talked him into a watch. We sat down and couldn't find what he wanted exactly in a color combo, so I improvised. Casio should put this in their line up.

His new DW-5600MW-7DR mod


----------



## MARVEL

rockchalk06 said:


> Son's turning 16 next week, and I've talked him into a watch. We sat down and couldn't find what he wanted exactly in a color combo, so I improvised. Casio should put this in their line up.
> 
> His new DW-5600MW-7DR mod
> View attachment 16929777


Getting my 15 year old nephew a G-Shock for Christmas.


----------



## MARVEL

Only analogue G-Shock in the right size for me


----------



## emtokay

MARVEL said:


> Only analogue G-Shock in the right size for me
> View attachment 16932863



SIZE DOESN'T MATTER. or so my wife tells me. i have small wrists and i keep saying to myself g-shocks are all about the statement they make. they're accents. to me it's like buying a shirt. plus no one cares - everyone is wearing an oversized watch these days

like to me, the build of a g-shock, with it's unforgiving resin band that doesn't just looks *big *on everyone. i think of all my g-shocks as gizmos.


----------



## Xerxes300

Brand new from the land of the rising sun


----------



## Rocat

Xerxes300 said:


> Brand new from the land of the rising sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That was fast. I did not realize they were on the market yet.


----------



## Catalyzt

MARVEL said:


> Only analogue G-Shock in the right size for me
> View attachment 16932863


Is that a GSTB400 variant? Love 'em. I have the all-metal one, with the not-quite-blacked-out dial w/ the psychedelic rainbow refractions. Agree about the size, definitely my favorite GSTB so far, though my 300s still get a lot of use. The 300 that's on rubber is my surf watch.


----------



## sodamonkey

Rocat said:


> That was fast. I did not realize they were on the market yet.


They're out. Not sure which countries, but for definite over here in the UK from Casio/G-Shock UK. They have the all black, the red and the jelly resin model.

I ordered the jelly, (GA-B001B), from G-Shock UK yesterday.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Xerxes300 said:


> Brand new from the land of the rising sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16934692


How does it fit you? Casio's blurb says the two piece construction is specially designed to fit the wrist "better"?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

sodamonkey said:


> How does it fit you? Casio's blurb says the two piece construction is specially designed to fit the wrist "better"?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I didn’t know that, I just like the way it looks 🫣

Yes, it fits perfectly around, I remember other gshocks had a gap at the corners of the case (lugs) where the case met the strap and this one doesn’t.


----------



## Ginseng108

Looks nice. But I wonder how they're going to execute a metal bezel version of this. I suppose the band could be co-molded into the metal half-bezel. That could work.


----------



## Ginseng108

Hmm, I was not expecting those protruding points on the front edge of the bezel. Those suckers are going to be the first things to show signs of wear on this case design.


----------



## G-shockwave

TheBigBadGRIM said:


> My new purchase is coming from Japan and I'm just hoping I didn't get burned. I'll see in 2-3 weeks. :'(


What is special about JDM g.shocks?

Sent from my cheap ass phone using Tapatalk


----------



## mihajlons

IWC Le Petite Prince 43mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

Ginseng108 said:


> Hmm, I was not expecting those protruding points on the front edge of the bezel. Those suckers are going to be the first things to show signs of wear on this case design.
> View attachment 16936268


yea... it must be tough finding a watch you can drag face down on the concrete while being attached to your wrist and not get scratched...


----------



## Ginseng108

Come now. 

I've never had concrete rash but I have banged every bezel and case on my glass desk top, granite countertop, stuff under my sink while changing water filters, bits and bobs in the engine bay when swapping out filters or bulbs, etc.

Point is, high points attract attack...like lightning rods on rooftops, and life is full-contact.


----------



## Xerxes300

Anyone know what this means? 
I was working out and this appeared, the app doesn’t have anything obvious. 










Edit: I think it just means I got a notification in the app. It was just an ad. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MARVEL

emtokay said:


> SIZE DOESN'T MATTER. or so my wife tells me. i have small wrists and i keep saying to myself g-shocks are all about the statement they make. they're accents. to me it's like buying a shirt. plus no one cares - everyone is wearing an oversized watch these days
> 
> like to me, the build of a g-shock, with it's unforgiving resin band that doesn't just looks *big *on everyone. i think of all my g-shocks as gizmos.


This is exactly how I think everytime I'm trying to convince myself to buy an analogue Frogman


----------



## MARVEL

Macy's got me with thier sale. I think I have an appetite for golf+black


----------



## emtokay

i am very proud of this purchase. my most expensive and i was blown away by the detailing. i'm still new to g-shocks so i am not informed on all the varied designs casio has presented, but of the 20 that i have accumulated this one knocked me off my feet.

there isn't a single aspect of the design that has been overlooked by casio. from the case to the strap.

it is part of the seven lucky gods, shichi-fuku-jin series, and this one is the bishamonten - god of good fortune. it's a black 6900 which is now my fave model because of the counter above the time. the strap is a deeeeep smokey black so at first glance you are not aware of the transparency. in fact this whole watch design is an elusive illusion because everything shifts depending on the angle of the watch. the strap for instance one assumes is just some kind of print but at an oblique angle you can see the raised edges of an embossed design.

the first three images are stock from the casio site to show the watch clearly

the rest of the images i tried to shift the angle to show the chatoyance of the design, as the pattern on the face is kinda like an elusive mylar. at first i thought the only way to show off the design would be video,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but i said,,,"screw it"






















































































i hope you enjoy it


----------



## One-Seventy

New Street Spirit. The orange plastic strap is too much for me, so I put some Jays&Kays adaptors on it with a FKM strap. 

I like the geometric graffiti(ish) pattern on the case. Not sure it'll withstand wear all that well, but this is not a 'daily' watch.


----------



## sodamonkey

One-Seventy said:


> New Street Spirit. The orange plastic strap is too much for me, so I put some Jays&Kays adaptors on it with a FKM strap.
> 
> I like the geometric graffiti(ish) pattern on the case. Not sure it'll withstand wear all that well, but this is not a 'daily' watch.
> 
> View attachment 16940270


I love this model but it's above my budget unfortunately!

I like it with the OEM strap, the colours and pattern look great, and I think the graffiti pattern matches with the bezel?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## One-Seventy

sodamonkey said:


> I love this model but it's above my budget unfortunately!
> 
> I like it with the OEM strap, the colours and pattern look great, and I think the graffiti pattern matches with the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


It does follow it, yes. But it's a bit neon for me, and I prefer the feel of the FKM. Maybe in the summer 

A blue resin strap from the GM-2100 range would look nice too I reckon.


----------



## babyivan

In spite of my upcoming move, and my promise not to buy anything new for a while, I just had to get this one! One of the best 2100s to come out in a long time in my opinion. Not the cheapest, but just so pretty!


----------



## Daruba

Well, I had to wait for a while but finally I can add this beauty to my collection and remove it from my wishlist. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## emtokay

Daruba said:


> Well, I had to wait for a while but finally I can add this beauty to my collection and remove it from my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


shineeeeyy!!
is this the full metalist of all full metals?


----------



## Daruba

emtokay said:


> shineeeeyy!!
> is this the full metalist of all full metals?


Yep, full metal. Love it!


----------



## emtokay

Daruba said:


> Yep, full metal. Love it!


there is something about this one that is different from the others. it's more "full throttle metal" than full metal

ahhh, i know


----------



## MARVEL

Daruba said:


> Well, I had to wait for a while but finally I can add this beauty to my collection and remove it from my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I want the black one so bad, but I'm worried about the coating chipping off over time, even though that might give it some character. The black resin solar version is the next option. But at my age I think my G-Shocks should be steel.


----------



## babyivan

GA-2100SRS-7A


----------



## Daruba

MARVEL said:


> I want the black one so bad, but I'm worried about the coating chipping off over time, even though that might give it some character. The black resin solar version is the next option. But at my age I think my G-Shocks should be steel.


If you want it, if you can afford it, well….buy it.


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Well, I had to wait for a while but finally I can add this beauty to my collection and remove it from my wishlist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice, congrats for the new piece @Daruba 😍👍


----------



## Sennelier

This is my latest G-Shock.


----------



## Steverino 417

Just bought three recently:


----------



## usclassic

Cool vibes coming.......
This Casio G-Shock GD350-1B has a vibration feature for alarms and countdown timer. I never use them since I usually can not hear the beeps. With the vibrating I just might. Bought one off another forum member.....


----------



## Drummer101

Dont have a pic yet, but have a GBD200 now (black). Turned off the bluetooth, but I like how easy it is to read and how light it is vs the Mudmaster.


----------



## timeseekeer

This frogman


----------



## TTV

Copper Oak GM-B2k1 just arrived 😍👍
















































I love the look and feel of this baby. Finally they put some lume on the indexes. Wrist presence is bit more balanced than in GMW squares.

This color is clearly more copperish than rosegoldish, some comparison shots to GMW:


----------



## Ginseng108

Love this colorway. Coincidentally, the big black counterbalances on the hour and minute hands go stealth agains the dial so it looks great. Better than light dialed variants.


Steverino 417 said:


> Just bought three recently:
> View attachment 16953870


----------



## Steverino 417

Ginseng108 said:


> Love this colorway. Coincidentally, the big black counterbalances on the hour and minute hands go stealth agains the dial so it looks great. Better than light dialed variants.


Thanks - I bought it as it was the best looking G-Shock I'd seen in a while.

Good spot about the counterbalances BTW. They are very stealth.


----------



## Steverino 417

Another one in today in a nice subtle colourway


----------



## emtokay

7 lucky gods - fukurokuju - god of long life and good fortune. i think casio tried to emulate a celadon green which is similar to jade green. it's not a GREEN green. it is off green-grey and slightly cool

anyway, the color is unique as hell and why i had to have it











detail image is stock


----------



## shocking!g

TTV said:


> Copper Oak GM-B2k1 just arrived 😍👍
> View attachment 16957961
> 
> View attachment 16957962
> 
> View attachment 16957963
> 
> View attachment 16957964
> 
> View attachment 16957966
> 
> View attachment 16957967
> 
> I love the look and feel of this baby. Finally they put some lume on the indexes. Wrist presence is bit more balanced than in GMW squares.
> 
> This color is clearly more copperish than rosegoldish, some comparison shots to GMW:
> View attachment 16957978
> 
> View attachment 16957979
> 
> View attachment 16957981
> 
> View attachment 16957983
> 
> View attachment 16957985
> 
> View attachment 16957988


Nice! How does it compare to the square? Does it wear bigger?


----------



## TTV

shocking!g said:


> Nice! How does it compare to the square? Does it wear bigger?


Full metal oak wears little bigger and more balanced on wrist than GMW squares. Really comfortable piece, not too big, just perfect I would say 👍


----------



## emtokay

i added two red/white to my collection. 
"nishikigoi white" and "rakuten eagles victory commemorative 2013". strap closeup from casiofanmag


----------



## hoanganh07

Sorry for the bad quality pic but recently I got this baby frogman for just $23. It's in pristine condition, I don't think it has ever be worn 😄


----------



## emtokay

hoanganh07 said:


> Sorry for the bad quality pic but recently I got this baby frogman for just $23. It's in pristine condition, I don't think it has ever be worn 😄


so you bought a tadpole ??


----------



## TTV

hoanganh07 said:


> Sorry for the bad quality pic but recently I got this baby frogman for just $23. It's in pristine condition, I don't think it has ever be worn 😄


Nice piece, great deal 👍


----------



## hoanganh07

emtokay said:


> so you bought a tadpole ??


Haha thanks, I had a good laugh.


TTV said:


> Nice piece, great deal 👍


Thanks, I won it from a local auction. There were several people other than me but they didn't seem very much interested in the piece. If it were a G-shock then the price would be much higher imo.


----------



## Xerxes300

i can't help myself... bought the red line again....


----------



## eyetic

Started with the GWX5600 for my birthday back in may, continue with the GW9400 arrived today and gifting my daughter with the GWB5600....I'm not collecting them if I'm spreading them in the family I guess?


----------



## TTV

Xerxes300 said:


> i can't help myself... bought the red line again....
> 
> View attachment 16977959


Great choise 😍👍


----------



## TTV

eyetic said:


> View attachment 16978037
> 
> 
> Started with the GWX5600 for my birthday back in may, continue with the GW9400 arrived today and gifting my daughter with the GWB5600...*.I'm not collecting them if I'm spreading them in the family I guess? *


Exactly, that's the workaround 😍👍 I was lucky to get my wife hooked into Garmins for gym, now just small extra effort to make her get into G-Shocks 😉


----------



## Kenster21

Vario strap on the way!


----------



## balllistic

DW-5600NASA21 from Augustine Los Angeles & $25 SOPMOD2 TDW from Countycomm (it's a beast!).


----------



## Rocat

We need a size comparison next to the NASA square.



balllistic said:


> DW-5600NASA21 from Augustine Los Angeles & $25 SOPMOD2 TDW from Countycomm (it's a beast!).
> 
> View attachment 16986709
> 
> View attachment 16986708


----------



## balllistic

Rocat said:


> We need a size comparison next to the NASA square.


----------



## cvdl

My new to me GW-9400.


----------



## emtokay

*G-Shock GW-B5600SGM-1* savage five generals. Mengqi (a.k.a. Ma Chao), gold, and wisdom.











there's a subtle black on black pattern on the strap


----------



## ven

Been ages for me and in my defence , I’ve deliberately not buying. However this turns up(forgot ordered it) . Been a few years, wanted a Jason as quite cool. Thought the lad would love one, so with a bargain price had to get him it. In past prices have been crazy and £200+ 
G-001-1AER


----------



## Drummer101

MTG-B3000 that arrived today (really like it). 
And a GBD-200 I got about 2 weeks ago (already scratched the crystal so I put a screen protector on it)


----------



## Rocat

Not a G but an inexpensive Auto. The 17044 from Invicta (updated 8926OB). I've had the 8926OB in the past and have been considering it again. Woot! sends me an email that states it is $57.84 so I pull the trigger. I like it because it is a strap Monster.


----------



## Roxyben

My latest G just arrived is the DW-5600GU-7ER master of G tribute. Quite happy with it.








I realise not everyone is a fan of the negative displays but I have always got on with them.


----------



## Pmhill10

Exceptional combination there. My two most worn watch right now are my Challenge Diver Reissue and my Riseman. 


Xerxes300 said:


> i can't help myself... bought the red line again....
> 
> View attachment 16977959


----------



## emtokay

got this fast
yomiuri giants. rather simple but i got it at 60% off ($89) on auction and used, but it is mint
very unusual orange. deep persimmon orange. it settles in,,,not loud


----------



## Rocat

Let me crash the thread with is Invicta 9094 that arrived today. I’ve had this one before.


----------



## Sir-Guy

These two DW-5600s just came in. (The well-loved GW-M5610 in the middle was my first G-Shock some years back.)











The 5600s were on a nice sale recently ($35) so I snagged two! Both were set to Japan time, were in sync to each other to the second, and less than a second off of atomic time. Nice.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

I have this 40th Anniversary collaboration model incoming:
























DW5600SMB-4 | G-SHOCK DIGITAL Red | CASIO


Limit One Per Customer Two cultural icons straight out of Japan meet in this SUPER MARIO BROS. themed G-SHOCK. The action game that continues even today to captivate fans around the world comes to life with familiar colors and a whimsical design. SUPER MARIO BROS. When Nintendo Co., Ltd...




www.casio.com












Super Mario Collaboration Model - 40th Anniversary Models - G-SHOCK 40th Anniversary | CASIO







gshock.casio.com




* DW5600SMB-4*

** *As a fan of both, CASIO and Nintendo, I think this a pretty cool collaboration

* And my younger son thinks likewise

* It would have been even cooler if they had used the yellow question mark box:









* I may replace the OEM box with this one if I can get it in the correct size. Easy mod.


----------



## stockae92

Super Mario Bros is here!


----------



## Mic71

Had to get another one of these after selling mine a few years ago..
This time I have added a g shock combi strap and ss case.
I was unsure of the hype behind the combi bracelet but can conform it is a game changer for comfort and imo looks..


----------



## Kairo

Yesterday i almost got a (G)shock....
Discovered that there was a new _DW-5000SS_-1 on the market. 
Honestly i had never heard of this model before, but since it was a DW-5000, i had to order one.
-Not the best looking 5000 i think, and i also dislike negative display, but after all it is a DW-5000


----------



## ven

30th 🐸


----------



## Louno

Beautiful Froggie ! Will receive mine next week, i can't wait to wear it as I've been looking to add a Frogman to my collection since many years now !


----------



## cvdl




----------



## MARVEL

ven said:


> 30th 🐸


Why does the G-Shock website want me to enter a random selection contest just to buy this Frogman? Are they not just going to release it like all the other models?


----------



## GaryK30

MARVEL said:


> Why does the G-Shock website want me to enter a random selection contest just to buy this Frogman? Are they not just going to release it like all the other models?


According to G-Central, Reeds has it available for pre-order without the lottery.









Frogman GW8230B-9A available to purchase in U.S. by contest at Casio


We were getting a little worried about the G-Shock Frogman GW8230B-9A not showing up in the United States, but we just noticed that it is being sold by




www.g-central.com


----------



## ven

MARVEL said:


> Why does the G-Shock website want me to enter a random selection contest just to buy this Frogman? Are they not just going to release it like all the other models?


No idea , sounds odd . They have them in G shock UK. Want a hand getting one PM me. Always happy to help, just costs what it costs. Usually about £20 shipping .


----------



## germanos30

New froggie


----------



## Lu..

got it last Friday...nice upgrade from the GW-5000.....


----------



## MARVEL

NASA orange


----------



## Snyde

Finally caved. Thanks again to 6R15!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARVEL

germanos30 said:


> New froggie
> View attachment 17022928


These are smaller than the recent models?


----------



## david35

Not shiny _, _but soon.......


----------



## Ferretnose

40th Mudmaster, not shiny but colorful!


----------



## david35

david35 said:


> Not shiny _, _but soon.......
> View attachment 17030427


So far, the bezel is on his way and caquito approves


----------



## TakaP

david35 said:


> So far, the bezel is on his way and caquito approves
> View attachment 17030906


Did you go crazy with the alcohol on the face plate? 😉


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

GA-B2100C-9AJF:


----------



## germanos30

40th


----------



## david35

TakaP said:


> Did you go crazy with the alcohol on the face plate? 😉


Yeah, i like the dark look, if i change my mind i got a spare part to change👍


----------



## TTV

Brand new* GA-B2100BNR* just arrived 😍


----------



## Daruba

TTV said:


> Brand new* GA-B2100BNR* just arrived 😍
> View attachment 17038200
> 
> View attachment 17038201
> 
> View attachment 17038203
> 
> View attachment 17038204


Congrats 👍🏻 That’s one nice looking watch.


----------



## TTV

Daruba said:


> Congrats 👍🏻 That’s one nice looking watch.


Thanks @Daruba 👍


----------



## Drummer1

I purchased and received the GW-8230B-9A 30th Anniversary Frogman yesterday and was thrilled to get it until I inspected it. There is a rub mark on the top bezel section that is shiny on the matte finish 😢. Not sure why it left the Casio G-Shock facility like this and QC didn't catch this imperfection. I would keep it because this piece is a limited production and don't know how hard it will be to get another one but it would bother me too much knowing that the rub mark is on a brand new special edition Frogman. Hopefully nobody else has run into this same problem. Updated with pictures now:


----------



## alexd3498

Hodinkee still has some!!! 

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo76onWUS

stockae92 said:


> Super Mario Bros is here!
> View attachment 17013792


Waiting for it either... Should arrive next week


----------



## kubr1ck

Drummer1 said:


> I purchased and received the GW-8230B-9A 30th Anniversary Frogman yesterday and was thrilled to get it until I inspected it. There is a rub mark on the top bezel section that is shiny on the matte finish 😢. Not sure why it left the Casio G-Shock facility like this and QC didn't catch this imperfection. I would keep it because this piece is a limited production and don't know how hard it will be to get another one but it would bother me too much knowing that the rub mark is on a brand new special edition Frogman. Sorry I didn't take any pictures of it yesterday before packing it back up. Hopefully nobody else has run into this same problem.
> View attachment 17038600


That's funny because mine arrived with the exact same little rub mark on the top bezel. It didn't really bother me though as the watch was obviously brand new. Sometimes I notice things like this on new Gs, little rub marks on resin probably from the packaging process. Not a big deal for me as I plan to wear the hell out of this thing, but I totally respect your decision to send it back. It's not a cheap watch. Good luck with the next one!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> That's funny because mine arrived with the exact same little rub mark on the top bezel. It didn't really bother me though as the watch was obviously brand new. Sometimes I notice things like this on new Gs, little rub marks on resin probably from the packaging process. Not a big deal for me as I plan to wear the hell out of this thing, but I totally respect your decision to send it back. It's not a cheap watch. Good luck with the next one!


Received mine from Topper Jewelers and no issues.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollin

The one on the left is my latest addition.


----------



## Roxyben

My latest acquisition.


----------



## Drummer1

kubr1ck said:


> That's funny because mine arrived with the exact same little rub mark on the top bezel. It didn't really bother me though as the watch was obviously brand new. Sometimes I notice things like this on new Gs, little rub marks on resin probably from the packaging process. Not a big deal for me as I plan to wear the hell out of this thing, but I totally respect your decision to send it back. It's not a cheap watch. Good luck with the next one!


Sounds like this may have happened to multiple units then🤔. I would have kept it, but after paying that much for a watch, I hated to keep something that had scuff marks on it that was brand new, and should be in mint condition. fortunately, I purchased mine from Topper and they are going to send me a replacement and have verified there
















are no scuff marks on the replacement so I am happy with that but now I have to deal with the swapping game but it will be worth it to me.☺


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Far from Shiny, advertised as not working, I suspected it only needed ac reset, and I was right, so after that I heated the screws after removing what was left of the old bezel, with a new bezel and keeper, it's ready to flip, before and after photo below:


----------



## archaeobeat

My new arrival today not new and shiny or a G shock but the G shock of 1976 Seiko 6105-8110.


----------



## sickondivers

*G-SHOCK #LosAngeles







*


----------



## Wokka

I have a GW-8230B-9A sitting at home in Scotland and just took delivery of a GBD-H1000 here in Norway. I definitely should have done more research on the GBD as it is optimised for running whereas, I'm not! But at least it records my heart rate, steps and calories so I'm happy with that.


----------



## neverlate1973

Picked this up on the way to work . 
I will post more later !


----------



## neverlate1973

And now the unboxing . 
Looks great love the packaging doubt it will get much wear . I have afew too many to choose from . 
Watches are my drug of choice .


----------



## DesertArt

Quick mod... GAB2100C-9A (Yellow) arrived yesterday.

My intention was to take the GAB2100C-9A (Yellow) head unit and swap it into my GAB2100-1A (Black) bezel/case & strap. (I prefer the brighter hands and hour markers from the yellow GAB2100C-9A version, but with the GAB2100-1A black bezel/case and strap.)

I love the solar charging and Bluetooth connectivity to the iPhone (time precision). Overall, a pretty clean looking design, for a G-Shock.

Swap done:


















Not sure about the future for the unused GAB2100-1A head unit and the yellow case/bezel/strap from the GAB2100C-9A.


----------



## cageyjames

Add me to the list who got their Frogman this week. 🍻


----------



## TTV

Ah, the Desert Muddy just arrived, perfect timing for Mud-Monday 😍👍

























































The black GWG-2k strap should arrive later this week 🙂


----------



## Ferretnose

GW-9408KJ-7JR (Polar Bear) is in the house...


















Not as colorful as some, but I can't resist a Love the Sea and the Earth edition. Well, must run. Gotta go Change the World. Myself.


----------



## StephenCanale

Shiny new "G" you say?










Sorry, I simply couldn't resist. 🤣


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Ferretnose said:


> GW-9408KJ-7JR (Polar Bear) is in the house...
> View attachment 17048585
> 
> 
> View attachment 17048586
> 
> 
> Not as colorful as some, but I can't resist a Love the Sea and the Earth edition. Well, must run. Gotta go Change the World. Myself.


Sweet! Where did you get yours?


----------



## TTV

StephenCanale said:


> Shiny new "G" you say?
> 
> View attachment 17048670
> 
> 
> Sorry, I simply couldn't resist. 🤣


B for Bluetoooth, case design refers to MB support as well 😉


----------



## Augusto67




----------



## Ferretnose

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Sweet! Where did you get yours?


Got it from a Japanese dealer whom I emailed directly weeks ago, and who said he was only getting one. So I won't give the name here, sorry.


----------



## L&W

Saw this at my local store today. Couldn't resist to bring it home.


----------



## adamvelasco

Excuse my dry hands. I moisturized when I got to work


----------



## Ginseng108

Picked up the Pro Trek PRW-3500T on sale at Amazon. Gotta say, it's perhaps the perfect Pro Trek for me. It will merit its own writeup. Comfortable, capable, solar, MB6, altimeter, barometer, temperature, and compass. Slick!


----------



## Sir-Guy

Got a new square, the GW-M5610U (right). The original GW-M5610 (left) was my first G-Shock and my favorite. The “U” came up on sale so I figured I might as well get it and make the original a spare.










Despite its movement around the country in shipping, it had synced at 4:04 am. I got its charge from “M” into the “H” in about 30 minutes on the CoolFire charger.

I didn’t realize how black and shiny from wear the existing one had gotten until the new one came in today. 

According to the code on the back, it was manufactured on June 22, 2022.


----------



## powerband

I got this BNIB from Japan for a few bucks above original MSRP. Amazing find and lovely matte color. The resin and strap feel more grippy and pliable. Love this series. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwon

GM-S2100PG-1A4ER.
Lovely case color, smaller size makes it almost discreet(for a G-shock).


----------



## Sir-Guy

I’m a madman! Not pictured are two DW-5600s new in their packaging too.

Getting some stocking stuffers ready.  Who doesn’t like the gift of a G-Shock square?


----------



## Dav25

After seeing this at the Mall a few times i finally got one. On sale for $66










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck

No photos yet, but took advantage of Black Friday and finally ordered the GMWB5000MB-1 I've been eyeing for a while


----------



## Phil_




----------



## L&W




----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## black_coffee

Got this last week!


----------



## wave_particle




----------



## wave_particle




----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer

I hope you like it, the book is so nice!!


----------



## TTV

Not G, but new Trek PRW-6900Y-1ER 😍👍









































































Super cool and comfortable on wrist. Strap is soft (softest of any Casio I have) and seems to have 22mm lug width.


----------



## ataripower

Couldn't resist

20221201_125124 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## germanos30

Oldie but goldie


----------



## PhishWatcher

Arrived today! Big, but not as big as I thought it would be.


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric1182

First/latest but definitely not the last!


----------



## M-Shock

Tha polar bear rangeman is really nice, reminds me of the Burton rangeman I've always wanted.


----------



## TTV

It's Me, Mario 😍👍


----------



## Mbsevans

Ordered my first Casio G-Shock two days ago. Got a great deal on a brand new GW-9400-1B Blackout for $169, will let the group know what I think when I get it, hopefully this week.


----------



## CC

Jomarr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Love it but hate JDM models.
Only because it would cost me a small fortune to get one 😞


----------



## M-Shock

GMWB5000MB + PRW50YT 🥰


----------



## Miklos86

M-Shock said:


> GMWB5000MB + PRW50YT
> 
> View attachment 17078195


Wow, they both look great, especially the Protrek.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

I may have went a little silly at the 30% off BF sale... 









_GMWB5000MB-1, GBD200-1, GMB2100BD-1A_


----------



## Phil_

I just couldn’t resist. Look at that colors… pics don’t do it justice 😁


----------



## Ginseng108

Tokyo Twilight is one of the special ones.


Phil_ said:


> I just couldn’t resist. Look at that colors… pics don’t do it justice 😁
> View attachment 17079103
> View attachment 17079107
> 
> View attachment 17079106


----------



## cvdl

Got this as new from the local online market place.


----------



## kubr1ck

Welp fellas, I think I blew my 40th anniversary watch budget with this one.  Don't tell the wife.

































I'll have to post a full unboxing at some point, because the wooden puzzle box this thing came in is a work of art in itself.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Welp fellas, I think I blew my 40th anniversary watch budget with this one.  Don't tell the wife.
> View attachment 17079818
> 
> View attachment 17079824
> 
> View attachment 17079825
> 
> View attachment 17079826
> 
> 
> I'll have to post a full unboxing at some point, because the wooden puzzle box this thing came in is a work of art in itself.


Wow crazy purchase...

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Good lord, that watch is intense!


kubr1ck said:


> Welp fellas, I think I blew my 40th anniversary watch budget with this one.  Don't tell the wife.
> View attachment 17079818
> 
> View attachment 17079824
> 
> View attachment 17079825
> 
> View attachment 17079826
> 
> 
> I'll have to post a full unboxing at some point, because the wooden puzzle box this thing came in is a work of art in itself.


----------



## gnus411

kubr1ck said:


> Welp fellas, I think I blew my 40th anniversary watch budget with this one.  Don't tell the wife.
> View attachment 17079818
> 
> View attachment 17079824
> 
> View attachment 17079825
> 
> View attachment 17079826
> 
> 
> I'll have to post a full unboxing at some point, because the wooden puzzle box this thing came in is a work of art in itself.


Some big hitters this past month! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

*☆☆☆☆ 40th Anniversary GMW-B5000EH-1ER ☆☆☆☆ just arrived* 😍👍

























































































































My very first anniversary G-Shock and definitely not the last 😉


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Welp fellas, I think I blew my 40th anniversary watch budget with this one.  Don't tell the wife.
> View attachment 17079818
> 
> View attachment 17079824
> 
> View attachment 17079825
> 
> View attachment 17079826
> 
> 
> I'll have to post a full unboxing at some point, because the wooden puzzle box this thing came in is a work of art in itself.


This is my first post on the forum in many months (hey everybody)....and what a post to comment on!! Holy smokes Kubr1ck!!! 😲😲😲 What a watch!!!! DROOLWORTHY if ever there was a watch to hold that title!! Congratulations man, what a special piece.

So just curious...how much did you get for your kidney? And did you have to sell your kid too??


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> This is my first post on the forum in many months (hey everybody)....and what a post to comment on!! Holy smokes Kubr1ck!!! 😲😲😲 What a watch!!!! DROOLWORTHY if ever there was a watch to hold that title!! Congratulations man, what a special piece.
> 
> So just curious...how much did you get for your kidney? And did you have to sell your kid too??


I have to admit I'm a little relieved to be reading your comment, T4P. The other week I was thinking, damn it's been a long time since we've seen you on here, so I checked and you haven't been active since May. These days sudden absences of that duration can mean sad things around here, so it's great to see you post man!

And, thanks!  I went on a bit of an end-of-year binge to take advantage of various discounts and cashback offers. I also worked my ass off this year, so why not right. I hope you are doing well man! Post more often! This place ain't the same without the OG members.


----------



## gnus411

First G in a couple years. After seeing this one in person, it was a no brainer…and the hunt began. Ironically, where it started.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_

Ahh, the more I see the black one the more I think about getting it too. Awesome piece, congrats!


----------



## caubeyeudoi

My GW-5000U just arrived yesterday!


----------



## Louno

And RCVD'd ! Enjoy this beauty !


----------



## Marcelo71

Just in time for Christmas


----------



## ven

New G day today, and a special one to me as from a very special lady . All the way from Canada ❤
Huge thanks Nat❤
Xmas card to❤








The Q👊🏻
































next G is for Xmas day……first MTG off rach and kids.


----------



## TTV

ven said:


> New G day today, and a special one to me as from a very special lady . All the way from Canada ❤
> Huge thanks Nat❤
> Xmas card to❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Q👊🏻
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next G is for Xmas day……first MTG off rach and kids.


Merry Early Xmass @ven 🎅👍


----------



## PhishWatcher

Arrived this weekend


----------



## ven

Wokka said:


> I have a GW-8230B-9A sitting at home in Scotland and just took delivery of a GBD-H1000 here in Norway. I definitely should have done more research on the GBD as it is optimised for running whereas, I'm not! But at least it records my heart rate, steps and calories so I'm happy with that.
> View attachment 17043097
> View attachment 17043099


I love my H and defo don’t plan on running! But it is so much more with 5 sensor, but the MIP lcd is worth it alone , congrats on both😎👍🏻


----------



## ven

TTV said:


> Merry Early Xmass @ven 🎅👍


Thank you, just the MTG 3000 to go, has to go under the tree though 😂


----------



## ven

TTV said:


> Ah, the Desert Muddy just arrived, perfect timing for Mud-Monday 😍👍
> View attachment 17047710
> 
> View attachment 17047713
> 
> View attachment 17047725
> 
> View attachment 17047730
> 
> View attachment 17047732
> 
> View attachment 17047733
> 
> View attachment 17047737
> 
> 
> The black GWG-2k strap should arrive later this week 🙂


Congrats on the 2k desert, one of the best colourways imo, wear in good health 🙏🏻


----------



## Nosystemworks

Arrived three days ago and I haven't stopped wearing it. Super impressed by the whole execution.


----------



## brash47

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

Back to affordable hahaha


----------



## Trance82

This was an unexpected purchase. I was just in Tokyo the last two weeks and wandered into the G Shock store in Shibuya. I was surprised to see the Rangeman in the case, since I knew it came out earlier in the month. I hadn't planned on buying it, but seeing it in person it looked a lot nicer than I'd thought. I left the store to find my wife to show her, and when I came back another couple had it out of the case and were looking at it. The store clerk confirmed to me that it was the last one, and of course upon hearing that I had to have it.

I waited around to see if they would buy it, and indeed they tried but had actually already purchased one and the store policy was one watch per group. As soon as they put it down I said I'll take that! And when I was paying for it, another guy walked into the store asking if they had any of the limited Rangeman whereupon he was informed I was buying the last one. Funny how things turn out!


----------



## Phil_

This one came in today. I really like it. Looks way better in real. If my son won’t like it, it will definitely end up on my wrist.


----------



## timeseekeer

I can't wear it until I open the sealed can... anyone knows anything about this rare edition?, I can't find anything apart from photos of this can and another of another but only the back with the barcode sticker...


----------



## babyivan

timeseekeer said:


> View attachment 17093949
> 
> 
> View attachment 17093950
> 
> 
> View attachment 17093951
> 
> 
> View attachment 17093948
> 
> 
> View attachment 17093947
> 
> 
> I can't wear it until I open the sealed can... anyone knows anything about this rare edition?, I can't find anything apart from photos of this can and another of another but only the back with the barcode sticker...


This is friggin' awesome! It would be a shame to open up the can, but at the same time it needs a battery and a wrist to be worn on.


----------



## Louno

Schrödinger G


----------



## ven

MTG B3k afternoon swap , latest addition for Xmas👊🏻
Few pics in various lighting , natural and one artificial 👍🏻


----------



## ven

Trance82 said:


> This was an unexpected purchase. I was just in Tokyo the last two weeks and wandered into the G Shock store in Shibuya. I was surprised to see the Rangeman in the case, since I knew it came out earlier in the month. I hadn't planned on buying it, but seeing it in person it looked a lot nicer than I'd thought. I left the store to find my wife to show her, and when I came back another couple had it out of the case and were looking at it. The store clerk confirmed to me that it was the last one, and of course upon hearing that I had to have it.
> 
> I waited around to see if they would buy it, and indeed they tried but had actually already purchased one and the store policy was one watch per group. As soon as they put it down I said I'll take that! And when I was paying for it, another guy walked into the store asking if they had any of the limited Rangeman whereupon he was informed I was buying the last one. Funny how things turn out!
> 
> View attachment 17092138
> View attachment 17092142


Wow what’s meant to be and all that, congrats, it’s a beauty😍


----------



## morningbell

Walked into a G factory yesterday and spotted this Dw8200 frogman homage so I grabbed it. Wears light. Loving it so far.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## Shackleford R101

Not shiny, not new, but my latest purchase was a beater I bought cheap off E-bay for parts. Don't own a King model but wanted to see this model in person. The listing description was short and vague, a grainy un-clear picture, located in Japan, shipping listed over a month out, and no one was going for it after a week. I bought it for the positive display LCD part and figured I would swap it into a new chassis.

It showed up 3 days later and turned out in awesome shape! No way am I using this for parts. It's my new favorite.


----------



## BADY

Got this NOS Riseman today on my way to work.


----------



## babyivan

Picked up this beauty from another member on WUS....
Circa 2017, One of the four squares from the Throwback ’80s Street Fashion Colors Series, DW5600TB-4A









G-Shock DW-5600TB Throwback '80s Street Fashion Colors


As we approach the G-Shock 35th Anniversary in 2018, Casio celebrates the 1980s with the release of four new G-Shock DW-5600 watches. The DW-5600TB Throwback




www.g-central.com


----------



## ven

Shackleford R101 said:


> Not shiny, not new, but my latest purchase was a beater I bought cheap off E-bay for parts. Don't own a King model but wanted to see this model in person. The listing description was short and vague, a grainy un-clear picture, located in Japan, shipping listed over a month out, and no one was going for it after a week. I bought it for the positive display LCD part and figured I would swap it into a new chassis.
> 
> It showed up 3 days later and turned out in awesome shape! No way am I using this for parts. It's my new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 17097185


I imported mine from Japan, awesome G and LCD. Congrats and wear in good health 🙏🏻


----------



## projekt-h

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

projekt-h said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOOHOO! Mine is supposed to arrive today. 🙏


----------



## Daruba

Today I stumbled upon the PRW2500. I couldn’t resist the urge to pick one up. 
(Together with 2 other watches I might add)



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## babyivan




----------



## Time4Playnow

GWG-2000-1A5 - my first 2000. Impressed with it. Kind of a snazzier upgrade of the 1000.


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> GWG-2000-1A5 - my first 2000. Impressed with it. Kind of a snazzier upgrade of the 1000.
> 
> View attachment 17103980
> 
> 
> View attachment 17103981


Congrats @Time4Playnow!

Yeah, the 2000 is an awesome mudmaster, wears better than the 1000. 

The only thing that bugged me was how the straps have tons of play at the lugs. Apparently it's like that by design, so no biggie.


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Congrats @Time4Playnow!
> 
> Yeah, the 2000 is an awesome mudmaster, wears better than the 1000.
> 
> The only thing that bugged me was how the straps have tons of play at the lugs. Apparently it's like that by design, so no biggie.


Thanks! Your new baby blue G is pretty cool too!! I like that color.


----------



## projekt-h

babyivan said:


>


The color is much better in person than I thought! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven

kubr1ck said:


> Welp fellas, I think I blew my 40th anniversary watch budget with this one.  Don't tell the wife.
> View attachment 17079818
> 
> View attachment 17079824
> 
> View attachment 17079825
> 
> View attachment 17079826
> 
> 
> I'll have to post a full unboxing at some point, because the wooden puzzle box this thing came in is a work of art in itself.


Oh just wow , no where to go now after this. Think of the money this could save down the line!😀 Congrats on a stunning art of work, beautiful, wear in good health 🙏🏻


----------



## Itinerant1

My first G Shock watch after seeing them years ago and my first watch ownership in over 40 years.


----------



## Snyde

Itinerant1 said:


> My first G Shock watch after seeing them years ago and my first watch ownership in over 40 years.
> 
> View attachment 17107761


Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Nice and shiny but not a G.

Picked up a lovely Diver but realised it can't possibly be a Divers Watch as it has no Depth Sensor 😜 

Bought a SBBN051 during Black Friday but wasn't that impressed. It took me back 2 years when I bought the 042 from a UK retailer but had to return it as it was clearly a used watch. Jumped on Chrono and four days later this arrived from Japan...























































Although a big watch it wears very well...



















I especially like the Lume on the Bezel which I haven't seen on other Tunas...










MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

Was hoping for a G before Christmas but the postal strike delayed that 😞


----------



## journeyforce

The two now unwanted Casio WVA-320 watches arrived today (12/24/22) just in time for Christmas.

I stumbled across these two watches when I was on Mercari Japan (using Buyee) at about 2am in the morning. I saw them both and a quick picture glance showed them as being in excellent shape so i bought them both as I was going to keep one on a rubber strap and the other i would get the optional OEM bracelet for it so I would have one on rubber and one on metal so I did not have to keep switching bands if I wanted a bracelet or rubber.

Upon a more rested look at the pics I could see that these had a lot of crystal scratches on them and looked horrible and not what I wanted (I can live with the case scratches and bezel scratches and some crystal scratches but these are terrible) To be 100% fair to the seller of them, he/she listed that they had scratches and wear all over the watch (including crystal) and provided ample pics but I did not fully process them (the trouble of 2am buying) *so the only person at fault is myself for not looking closely at them*

I was quite mad at myself for buying them and tried to use Buyee's option of discarding the item so I did not have to pay more money to ship them. I would lose the money I paid for the item and the fees but I did not pay much for the watches in the first place. I just did not want to pay more money out for shipping. Sadly if I used the discard method, I was still on the hook for all sorts of other fees so in the end it was just easier to ship home (with the hope they got lost in the post office so I would never see them.

Well they showed up today. They will get tossed into a box of watches that are also not needed or wanted and taken in mid January to a pawn shop I go to once a year. I use these watches as a trade or a partial trade to get watches from them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> Nice and shiny but not a G.
> 
> Picked up a lovely Diver but realised it can't possibly be a Divers Watch as it has no Depth Sensor 😜
> 
> Bought a SBBN051 during Black Friday but wasn't that impressed. It took me back 2 years when I bought the 042 from a UK retailer but had to return it as it was clearly a used watch. Jumped on Chrono and four days later this arrived from Japan...
> 
> View attachment 17113721
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113722
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113724
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113725
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113726
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113729
> 
> 
> Although a big watch it wears very well...
> 
> View attachment 17113732
> 
> 
> View attachment 17113733
> 
> 
> I especially like the Lume on the Bezel which I haven't seen on other Tunas...
> 
> View attachment 17113735
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!
> 
> Was hoping for a G before Christmas but the postal strike delayed that 😞


Congrats CC, nice Tuna! Now you are speaking my language. (other than g-shock) I'm semi-fluent in diver.  IMO Tunas have the best diver lume out there. I once owned a Darth Tuna - pretty cool piece. I see yours is a fancy schmancy LE piece with a polished shroud! Niiiice!

Also Merry Christmas! 🎄🎄


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

My new purchase of the Gman from the GSET30 set.


----------



## babyivan

Dr_Driggy1998 said:


> My new purchase of the Gman from the GSET30 set.
> View attachment 17114811


Dibbs


----------



## CC

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats CC, nice Tuna! Now you are speaking my language. (other than g-shock) I'm semi-fluent in diver.  IMO Tunas have the best diver lume out there. I once owned a Darth Tuna - pretty cool piece. I see yours is a fancy schmancy LE piece with a polished shroud! Niiiice!
> 
> Also Merry Christmas! 🎄🎄


Good to see you T4PN and a Merry Christmas to you and your family. Not on here much and not seen you for a while.
Hope retirement is treating you well 😀
(You did retire?)

Yeah, the Shroud makes this look a bit special, much nicer than the ceramic one on the 051, which I belive is tough but brittle.
This is Cermet, apparently a mixture of Ceramic & metal.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

babyivan said:


> Dibbs


Ill call dibbs on yours. Mine's feeling a bit lonely.


----------



## Maffy

…Christmas present 😋


----------



## Time4Playnow

CC said:


> Good to see you T4PN and a Merry Christmas to you and your family. Not on here much and not seen you for a while.
> Hope retirement is treating you well 😀
> (You did retire?)
> 
> Yeah, the Shroud makes this look a bit special, much nicer than the ceramic one on the 051, which I belive is tough but brittle.
> This is Cermet, apparently a mixture of Ceramic & metal.


Thanks CC.

Cermet? A mixture of ceramic and metal. Wow - I never heard of that before. Didn't even know you could do that type of mixture. Anyway, it looks great!!

Yes, I did retire. Retirement going about as well as expected. Happy to still be this side of the grass. 

Enjoy that Tuna!


----------



## Kit2010

Chinese porcelain. Made in Thailand. Bought in Thailand. Worn in Thailand. Now living in UK…


----------



## Maffy

…another G-present!!! 😋


----------



## babyivan

Two beauties just arrived from Japan....

The polar bear rangeman, and the koi fish 6900 from last year (black eye patch collab).


----------



## CC

Another stunning Polar Bear.

Was meant to arrive last Friday but got it yesterday due to the postal strike...























































Only just noticed this bit of Lume...


----------



## babyivan

CC said:


> Another stunning Polar Bear.
> 
> Was meant to arrive last Friday but got it yesterday due to the postal strike...
> 
> View attachment 17123090
> 
> 
> View attachment 17123091
> 
> 
> View attachment 17123096
> 
> 
> View attachment 17123100
> 
> 
> View attachment 17123101
> 
> 
> View attachment 17123102
> 
> 
> Only just noticed this bit of Lume...
> 
> View attachment 17123108


Looks fantastic! Glad you were able to get yours 🤘 

You take much better pictures than me 😆


----------



## journeyforce

My last "watch" for 2022 is actually a nicer box (and one that looks closer to the correct box) for my recent Skyhawk purchase which came in a small Citizen box (watch was bought as a Citizen refurb

Box











Skyhawk with dinky box


----------



## user99

This GD-350-8 arrived in Greece two days ago (December 28th), from Amazon USA. 
I love it!


----------



## alexd3498

Got "hammered" on NYE


----------



## Ginseng108

I just picked up another DW-9800 Wademan. This one is the funky American Rescue Team International version on leather and camo fabric. I don't usually go for camo or fabric straps but this NOS specimen was in excellent shape and the leather was still supple. The other one I have is the rather more boring, but standard, black base variant.
I love this weird quirky chunk of a G!


----------



## kubr1ck

Ginseng108 said:


> I just picked up another DW-9800 Wademan. This one is the funky American Rescue Team International version on leather and camo fabric. I don't usually go for camp or fabric straps but this NOS specimen was in excellent shape and the leather was still supple. The other one I have is the rather more boring, but standard, black base variant.
> I love this weird quirky chunk of a G!
> View attachment 17134032
> 
> View attachment 17134033


Nice! The Wademan was the first G to have a digital compass I believe. Love the weird little critter on the back.


----------



## Ginseng108

I want the leather to last a good long time. It's not very good quality and not even top grain, much less full-grain. Still, a nice rub and buff with Ventian Balm should go a long way in keeping it healthy for a few extra years. The buckle side has already been buffed. Waiting for the hole side to dry.
I use Venetian on pretty much all of my leather goods aside from shell Cordovan.


----------



## Prdrers

Ginseng108 said:


> I just picked up another DW-9800 Wademan. This one is the funky American Rescue Team International version on leather and camo fabric. I don't usually go for camo or fabric straps but this NOS specimen was in excellent shape and the leather was still supple. The other one I have is the rather more boring, but standard, black base variant.
> I love this weird quirky chunk of a G!
> View attachment 17134032
> 
> View attachment 17134033


Congrats! That’s a thick boy…


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Bor

Not the most recent of my watch acquisitions but the latest G-Shock to be added to my collection. A good friend of mine gave me this Orange Mudmaster (GGB100-1A9)


----------



## Toddy101

MR-G G2000R-1ADR:


----------



## Time4Playnow

alexd3498 said:


> Got "hammered" on NYE


....curious if 'you' were hammered when you made that purchase?? 

"Honey....I had a few shots, and the next thing I knew...I woke up with an MR-G on my wrist!" 

Nice watch!!


----------



## hudson3

I bit the bullet.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Ctaranti

Toddy101 said:


> MR-G G2000R-1ADR:
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Congrats! Love the look of this watch. How does the strap wear - is it comfortable ?


----------



## dubhead

Same color theme with my rollerblade and my mountain bike. I got a matching helmet too. This G became a part of the family real fast.


----------



## Dr_Driggy1998

Have these two incoming. 2 of the gold cups and 2 of the light up display from g shock Singapore. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwinbala

GMW - B 5000 GD - 4 DR, the rose gold full metal G


----------



## FarmeR57

GWR-B1000-1A is my latest arrival.


----------



## Rocat

dubhead said:


> Same color theme with my rollerblade and my mountain bike. I got a matching helmet too. This G became a part of the family real fast.
> View attachment 17141348


Shows what I know. I thought Rollerblades died off decades ago.


----------



## adamvelasco

Just showed up. Been on my radar for years. Decided to use my Amazon gift cards from Xmas to fund this. Only $281 out of my own pocket.


----------



## dubhead

Rocat said:


> Shows what I know. I thought Rollerblades died off decades ago.


Yes it did die. However you still can catch me rolling next to the beach at least once a month, cause it’s still a tons of fun for me. I’m hell on wheels, no more crazy jumps at 47 but I roll fast…
Care to join?


----------



## kubr1ck

@babyivan made me do this.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> @babyivan made me do this.
> View attachment 17145968


Hahahahahahaha 🤣🤣🤣🤣

If you need to use me for cover, I can take one for the team 😅


----------



## ashwinbala

adamvelasco said:


> View attachment 17145474
> 
> Just showed up. Been on my radar for years. Decided to use my Amazon gift cards from Xmas to fund this. Only $281 out of my own pocket.


Looks lovely! I have the same series in rose gold and I love how it feels on my wrist


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> @babyivan made me do this.
> View attachment 17145968


Welcome to the club.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## adamvelasco

Oh man. Went to the mall cause I was bored. There was a watch kiosk. I walked up and started talking to the guy at the counter. Offered 2.9k out the door. I couldn't say no. This is it. This is endgame. The finish is out of this world. Saw a Cartier tank the other day and was so underwhelmed. This is a notch or two above that for sure


----------



## Drummer101

Traded and received this from another forum member.


----------



## ashwinbala

A 5610 U with a Jays and Kays adapter and a starpcode Nato


----------



## Toddy101

New beater arrived today:


----------



## Time4Playnow

Toddy101 said:


> New beater arrived today:


I don't know what it is, but I cannot see any pic you post. There is no broken link or anything - it's just a blank white space. Strange! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Toddy101

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know what it is, but I cannot see any pic you post. There is no broken link or anything - it's just a blank white space. Strange! 🤷‍♂️


Very strange as it's showing for.me even in your reply? Can somebody else confirm either way please.


----------



## Dover

Latest purchase was a late Christmas present for the wife. Narrowed it down between the Cartier Ballon Bleu and Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra. She chose the Ballon Bleu. It wouldn't have been my choice but she loves it and that's what counts. ...and the next day she was back on Omega's website talking about her "next watch". This is going to cut into my watch fund


----------



## Madgpol

Toddy101 said:


> Very strange as it's showing for.me even in your reply? Can somebody else confirm either way please.


No issues seeing your watch. Enjoy


----------



## Time4Playnow

Toddy101 said:


> Very strange as it's showing for.me even in your reply? Can somebody else confirm either way please.


I discovered it has to do w/my VPN. Still don't know why it's doing it, but that's the reason for the lack of pics.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I discovered it has to do w/my VPN. Still don't know why it's doing it, but that's the reason for the lack of pics.


It's the same for me. My work firewall blocks any images that Toddy or Ven post, but luckily they appear on my personal computer. I'm not sure if they're using a file sharing site to host their images.


----------



## Toddy101

kubr1ck said:


> It's the same for me. My work firewall blocks any images that Toddy or Ven post, but luckily they appear on my personal computer. I'm not sure if they're using a file sharing site to host their images.


I'm using PostImage, I've noticed that when I have my VPN on (SurfShark) I also can't see all pictures.


----------

